# Losing weight for Mickey



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all -

My family and I are going to Disney 12/9-12/16 this year (2008), and I have decided that I do not want to be wider than Mickey Mouse on our trip!  I was thinking that we could have a support group for thoes of us that are on diets.  We can tell eachother what kind of diet we are on, excercise that were doing, and how its working for us.  Let us know of great recepies from the diet your on!  We can keep eachother going when we come face to face with a piece of chocolate cake that just seems to be screaming our name!  



I'll start:

Name:  Sarah
Age:  27
Location:  Jersey Shore
Type of diet:  Low-Carb
Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, situps.
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
Goal:  135
Weight at start of diet:  225.5
Weight loss to date:  2 lbs (223.5)


We can post our achievments weekley from the day that you started your diet - i.e. I started on Tuesday for the new year, so I'll post again every Tuesday.  


GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## brymolmom

I have been trying (although I hate when people say that and aren't really trying anything - I've been TALKING about trying but not really doing it) to lose 30 or so pounds for a year.  I even paid $175 for a Weight Watchers group at work that I did NOT stick to - so money down the drain that COULD have been used for WDW.  My trip is scheduled for 3/4 and I'm hoping I'm down at least half of my goal by then.

Name: Karen
Age: 35
Location: Rochester, NY
Diet: WW and exercise (I WANT to get in the exercise habit)
hurdles to overcome: Bad at temptation when it is in front of me - and a 4 and 5 year old that take a lot of time.
Exercise: Stationary bike at home plus crunches - at the YMCA - treadmill, aerobics classes, swimming
Start date: 1/2/2008
Goal: 145
Weight at start: 175
Weight loss to date: 0

This time I WILL do it.......


----------



## ChiTownZee

Check out the W.I.S.H board down in the Just For Fun boards.


----------



## disneyjeremymom

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  This sounds wonderful!!!  I too am starting my diet so I will not be big for our disney vacation in November 2008.  I am starting weight watchers officially Monday.  

Name:  Erika
Age:  31
Weight:  255
Goal:  190 by November


----------



## ChiTownZee

Welcome to the DIS Erika!


----------



## tina_la

Want to lose weight before our Sept 2008 trip. Still trying to lose baby weight from #3 and he'll be 2 this month (moan). Not sure what type of diet or exercise routine to try. I'm only 4'11 so a little weight looks like a lot on me.

weight: don't know/ haven't looked in 2 years
diet plan: walking/ maybe low carb? not sure best route
downfall: sugar 
goal: total of prob 50 lbs or so


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

hi my name is Lori and I am an overacheiver... At eating that is  
we are heading back to the world in November (hopefully) and I too intend to be skinnier than Mickey, not as skinny as Cinderella, somewhere in the middle.

so here I am
Lori
age 39 (until September) looks like I am the oldest one so faru. ugh
start weight, don't know but had to put on size 16 jeans for the first time in my life!
goal weight, don't know want to be in a size 12 comfortable. I am a tall girl 5'9" so I carry my weight well, you would never guess I am in a 16, but I know it and that is what counts.
I actually officially started dieting today, knew the holidays would never allow me to start sooner.
My diet consist of no more tastycakes, no more soda, no more junk. and I am trying to treadmill but usually don't have the time, so diet for me is hopefully the key
oh I do bowl and play tennis on Wii that Santa brought the kids.

wow that was long


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, this is great - I don't have to diet alone!  For those who are thinking of doing a low carb as am I, there are things to keep in mind.  First, the reason I'm doing it is because I know it works for me... they say my blood type (O Neg) is the best for a low carb life style, but it is a diet that is very very hard to keep up for a long period of time.  The longest I've done with it is about 4-5 months, and I lost a good amount of weight, like 45 pounds.  But I really really, very very much like my sweets... don't know how I'm going to combat that one for the length that I'm on the diet, but I (and everyone else) have to keep a positive outlook on this!  *I want to be thin again like when I first met DH!*


So to everyone who has joined me
 


Just remember everyone - *We Can Do This!*


----------



## AMaloy314

I'd love to join you all!! I would love to get off 15-20 lbs that just keeps hanging around after baby #3. I can't call it baby weight anymore since he is now 2&1/2. I've never been excessively active, (I hate to sweat!!) so I've been patting myself on the back for playing wii bowling and tennis with kids. I've even graduated to wii boxing in the last week. How pathetic is it that I count that as exercise?!? Realistically, I know that I am not going to be able to get out to do walking until spring, so I guess Wii is better than nothing.

Name: Anna
Age: 41
Location: OH
Diet: Cut out junk food and stop eating late. 
hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise. Family of picky eaters. 
Exercise: Wii. Trying to learn yoga
Start date: 1/2/2008
Goal: 130
Weight at start: 150 ?
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## tchrrx

Count me in!  I did WW a couple of years ago, met goal and maintained for a year.  Then, I fell back into my old habits.  So...here we go again!

Name: Holly
Age: 30
Location: OK
Diet: WW- count points.  Quit eating stuff just b/c it's there.
hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise. Trying to find healthy meals to fix.
Exercise: Wii. Hopefully I'll start hitting the treadmill too.
Start date: 12/31/2008
Goal: 130 (at least by WDW in June.  Would really like to see 125!)
Weight at start: 143
Weight loss to date: 0
__________________


----------



## Suzanna1973

I love this....a support group online...you guys rock!!! 

Name: Suzanna
Age: 35
Location: Missouri
Diet: Jenny Craig (can't trust myself...need help!)
Exercise: Ablounger and Treadmill
Goal weight: 142 lbs
Starting Weight: 237 lbs
Current Weight: 217 lbs
Total Weight Loss: 20 lbs
Have been on WW since May of 2007. Lost 30lbs but gave up WW for holidays.....grrrr 10 lbs back!!!!
obstacles:   chocolate and bread!!! 
We leave for WDW in May and I want to be thin!!!!!

Ladies....I love ya!! God Bless and God Speed on healthy weight loss...
2008 is lookin great....for the DISERS!!!


----------



## princesskimberella

Hi everyone I am Kimmie and I really need to do this... I can tell my wieght is really making feel crappy physically and emotionally. Plus DH told me if I can back into my wedding dress by our 10 year Anniversary we can renew our vows at Disney !! So I am gonna make him eat his words LOL !!!

Name: KImmie
Age: 32
Location: Mi
Diet: WW- count points. 
hurdles to overcome: Telling my friends that NO I do not want to go out to breakfast or lunch while the kids are in school ( seriosly this happens at least 4 times a week) 
Exercise: Walking outside / at the mall till the weather breaks. Yoga twice a week
Start date: 1/2/08
Goal: 160 by summer time !!
Weight at start: 240
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## TinaLala

Okay you got me!!  Only because the people who seem to be logging in are REAL women!  I know I'll get flammed for this, but it's true.  The average woman is overweight - above 170lbs and usually in the 200s.  I say together we can do it!

I'm going to Disney in April 2008 and hope to be alittle bit smaller in order to drive the 24 hours down from MA.  Right now I'm about 230lbs and need to kick those 30lbs to get at the 200 mark.

Treadmill, aerobics and yoga bands.
  Just finished a 35min workout and boy am I tired.  I'm also doing the Special K diet (K for breakfast and lunch and then a normal dinner with little snacks in between.

WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## chiefdragon

Name: Angie
Age: 32
Location: DE
Diet: WW- count points. 
hurdles to overcome: Staying out of the kitchen.  Stress eater
Exercise: Treadmill, bike, and Deep Water Running (Which I am teaching)
Start date: 12/1/07
Goal: 150 by June
Weight at start: 207
Weight loss to date: 7

I made a promise to my DD (who is 2) that I would be skinner for her birthday party in June (the 21st to be exact)


----------



## momof3girls6712

Name:Jenny
Age: 28
Location: FL
Diet: Atkins
Excerise: walking, aerobatics, etc
start date 07/07
start weight 189
current weight 147.6

I am only 17.6 pounds away from the goal I set in June. I love Atkins and feel it has really made a difference in my life. I am hoping I will be about 140 for our trip Jan 27 - Jan 31. I currently lose 1-2 pounds a week so mostly like I will be close but not there yet. I plan to stay on plan in Disney. We went in August 07 and it was sooo easy to eat and enjoy, but not cheat.


----------



## tttessa

Hiya - count me in too please- have done many diets in the past - but gone back up weight wise again and again, and sooooo need to lose quite a few pounds  before our trip in April - I know WHAT to do, just need some motivation...  those airline seats are not very wide !!

Name:Tessa
Age: 43
Location: England
Diet: ELEM - Eat Less, Exercise More
Exercise:  mmmmm, not yet......
Hurdles : I hate exercise and love food...
start date 03/01/08
start weight 209  aaaarrrggghhhhh - more than I thought
current weight 209
goal by April08 180
--------------
Updates:
WEEK 1 
LOSS THIS WEEK: 1 pound
LOSS SO FAR:  1 pound
CURRENT WEIGHT: 208
My weight loss lags behind by a week - so roll on next week!!
---------------
mantra - every day in every way I will feel fitter and healthier (and thinner!)

Cheers,
Tessa


----------



## emma'smom

We leave March 7th...I think I can do anything for two months (which is my new approach. If I start to think to long-term then I get frustrated, so my plan it to keep my focus on the two months till we leave!)

Name-Megan
Age-35
Diet- WW points
Excercise Goal- walking for 45 minutes w/ friend (3x week)
                      Curves- 30 minutes- 2x-3x per week
Start Date- Today!
Goal- 20lbs by March 7th
Hurdles- Finding time for exercise and cooking dinner(not relying on prepared food and/or last minute carry-out). Usually breakfast and lunch are fine....it's dinner that trips us up!


----------



## bebelle

Name: Susie
Age: 46 (I win the prize)
Hurdles: SAHM--with access to the fridge all day! I love anything sweet.
Exercise: hate it--starting to use pilates machine, Wii and walking tapes.
Starting: 1/3/08
Current weight:170 (that hurt to type)
Goal: 135

Since I gave up my career to be SAHM I have gained 20 pounds (in 14 months!) I am going to start writing down everythig I eat. I hope this will be enlightening. I know I need to eat less and move more. But I need to also make healthier eating choices.

Let's go girls! Group hug!


----------



## momof3girls6712

I use fitday.com to track my daily food intake. I saw a few of you mentioning writing down your food. I would suggest fitday as it is free and easy.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

momof3girls6712 said:


> I use fitday.com to track my daily food intake. I saw a few of you mentioning writing down your food. I would suggest fitday as it is free and easy.



I went there - seemed pretty good, but they didn't have some of the food that I eat, like edamame (soy beans).   
I'm on day 3 now, and still doing pretty good.  Haven't even tried to cheat!  The only thing is, I'm on atkins, and already, if I see another piece of red meat I think I may be sick, literally.  Every time I eat it, I get the icky feeling like I'm really going to be sick.  I think the problam is that I need to have a good amount of greens in my diet at all times, like the edamame and such or else this diet just wont work for me.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TinaLala

I've read that some of you are on Atkins...I've done it and I did loose weight, however I was also rushed to the hospital to have my gall bladder out emergency surgery!!!

Be VERY careful of the fat content of the things you eat.  It says you can eat bacon and steak, but hello those are very high in fat.  Eggs, nuts and things like that high oils, high fat.  I can't eat nuts anymore because my body can't digest them properly and never mind about french fries.

Focus more on the veggies and sprinkle in the meats - remember this is a diet you have to be able to do the rest of your life or the weight will just come right back on.


----------



## ljhmom

I'm in too!

Name: Lori
Age: 32
Location: TX
Diet: Cut out junk food and stop eating late. 
hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise, trying to get up at 5 am to walk on treadmill. 
Exercise: Wii, treadmill
Start date: 1/3/2008
Goal: 200 to start with
Weight at start: 240
Weight loss to date


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ok, people listing Wii as excercise... is it true?  Can you really excercise with that thing??  I'd love to get it for the tennis because I was a competative HS and College tennis player, and DH.. well... sucks.  I found a place online that sells it with the "sports package" of tennis, boxing, bowling, golf, baseball, and I think something else... It was $399 - is that a good price?  If its something that I can seriously get a good workout with in my home with the curtains drawn, and its fun, I'm totally into it!  Let me know fellow Wii users!


----------



## Not so Dumbo

I lost 60lbs before baby #3 and then gained back 50lbs.  Going to Disney in May '08 and would like to take off at least 40lbs by then.  I'm having a hardtime already eventhough I'm excercising daily I'm not loosing any weight.

Name: Kim
Age: 31
Location: Michigan
Diet: excercise, low carb diet, more water consumption, no eating after 7p
Hurdles to overcome: stress eating and sugar/chocolate addiction
Excercise: 30min (to start) of stationary bike everyday.
Goal: 40+ lbs.
Start date: 11/24/07
Weight at start: 242
Weight lost: 2lbs


----------



## Not so Dumbo

momof3girls6712 said:


> I use fitday.com to track my daily food intake. I saw a few of you mentioning writing down your food. I would suggest fitday as it is free and easy.



Thank you for mentioning this.  I signed up!  It looks like it could be very helpful.


----------



## momof3girls6712

On fitday you can enter custom labels for any item that is not listed. It takes a few minutes, but if you are obsessive like me its worth it. If not forget the hassle.

As far as receipes, I get all of my atkins meals from this great site

http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html

As far as support and help with the Atkins way of life 

http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com


We started atkins after my hubby had his acl in his knee replaced. We have read the book and frequent the ADBD forums for help. Since June, we have never cheated and I have lost 45ish pounds and my hubby around 80. Since  he has been closely watched by his doctor I can say we have seen no negative effects. All his blood results have improved. But we follow the diet to the letter and have a doctor involved in the process.


----------



## AMaloy314

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Ok, people listing Wii as excercise... is it true?  Can you really excercise with that thing??  I'd love to get it for the tennis because I was a competative HS and College tennis player, and DH.. well... sucks.  I found a place online that sells it with the "sports package" of tennis, boxing, bowling, golf, baseball, and I think something else... It was $399 - is that a good price?  If its something that I can seriously get a good workout with in my home with the curtains drawn, and its fun, I'm totally into it!  Let me know fellow Wii users!


I call using the Wii exercise because it is totally more workout than I would be getting without it. Am I getting a 'good' workout?  Well, my heartbeat goes up and after about 20 minutes of boxing, my arms hurt. So for out of shape me, it is a good workout. I don't know how much of a challenge the tennis is going to be for you since you are obviously very good, but it is fun. 

As far as the deal goes that you found online, it isn't a very good deal at all. The standard Wii console comes with the Wii Sports and (when you can find it) runs $249. The challenge is finding one in stock somewhere. Hopefully, it will be easier now that the holidays are over.

I am excited about the fitness game that is supposed to be coming out for the Wii. I think if you google WiiFit, it comes up. The game is going to run about $70 and come with a balance board. I'm just not sure I want to have my whole family comparing weights. With a kindergartner, I can just hear the playground discussions about how much mommy weighs!


----------



## flipflop

I'm in!! We are headed to WDW in late Nov./early Dec. 2008.  I would like to take off at least 20 prior to summer here in NJ.   


Name: Jill
Age: 32
Location: Jersey Shore
Diet: WW, drinking more water
Hurdles to overcome: stopping emotional/stress eating, not eating anything left in the firm's kitchen
Excercise: 1 hour of cardio/weight training, 3 days a week
Goal: 40 lbs.
Start date: 1/4/07
Weight at start: 175
Weight lost: 0


----------



## momz

the on-line support will be helpful.  I am a part time worker.  i work about 50 hours/2 weeks, but it is all 10-12 hour shifts.  I have 2 kids 6 and 4, and we are going to WDW in 3 weeks!!!!  so my expectations are fairly for weight loss prior to our trip, but I have are greater incentive of better health and more energy in general.  so here goes.

age:  38
starting weight 210
current weight 208
plan:  sparkpeople  and walking.  i walked in a local mini-marathon a couple of years ago, i would like to be able to do that again.  

thanks for getting this started.


----------



## momz

oops


----------



## DISNEYFOS

I'm in!!   We are going to Vero Beach in April and I'd love to look okay in a bathingsuit and loose the baby weight!


Name: Donna
Age: 38
Location: North of Boston
Type of diet: Restricted Calories  (Use Nutrawatch.com to record calories vs exercise)
Excercise: Eliptical 30 mins 4 times a week, Arm Exercises, Situps
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 147
Weight loss to date: 2 lbs (145)


----------



## ChevyNat

ok, I'm in too... already started to buy the healthy foods ha! ha! getting rid of the bad one 
Name: Nathalie
age: 39
Location: Quebec, Canada
Diet: to speed up my metabolism
exercice: Walking
Weight: 250+ (too scared to look)
Obstacles: diet coke and potato chips

Would love to lose 30 pounds by the end of May and then 40 more by October... doable right?


----------



## dreamer17555

I was just thinking about seeing if anyone else was doing something like this! So amazing timing! We are going on our first family trip in April and that means swimming, which means bathing suits which means I need to work out! Also shorts... :: Shudder :: Yeah... I am trying to work out daily for at least 25 mins.

So a big Hello to everyone! And here is my info

Name: Becca
Age: 24
Location: North Carolina
Type of diet: Calorie counting, No eating late, and Drinking nothing but water
Excercise: Walking treadmill, Stationary bike, Crunches
Start date of diet: 1/2/08
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 165
Weight loss to date: 3 lbs (162)






I really think this is a wonderful idea!


----------



## dreamer17555

bebelle said:


> Name: Susie
> Age: 46 (I win the prize)
> Hurdles: SAHM--with access to the fridge all day! I love anything sweet.
> Exercise: hate it--starting to use pilates machine, Wii and walking tapes.
> Starting: 1/3/08
> Current weight:170 (that hurt to type)
> Goal: 135
> 
> Since I gave up my career to be SAHM I have gained 20 pounds (in 14 months!) I am going to start writing down everythig I eat. I hope this will be enlightening. I know I need to eat less and move more. But I need to also make healthier eating choices.
> 
> Let's go girls! Group hug!



It hurt to type in my starting weight too  but just think about it this way in a few weeks you will never be that weight again! I also gained weight when I became a SAHM (actually lossed, than gained- depression is funny like that) But I am much more upbeat now, new year-new you. It's gonna rock!

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

emma'smom said:


> We leave March 7th...I think I can do anything for two months (which is my new approach. If I start to think to long-term then I get frustrated, so my plan it to keep my focus on the two months till we leave!)
> 
> Name-Megan
> 
> Hurdles- Finding time for exercise and cooking dinner(not relying on prepared food and/or last minute carry-out). Usually breakfast and lunch are fine....it's dinner that trips us up!




If you have one day a week (say a weekend) try to do your cooking then and freeze\fridge it, so when you come home exhausted just pop it in. Also getting bagged salads have worked great for me, I made them and fruit my only easy to grab foods in the house so if I want something quick thats it. I think all of us are going to do great!  

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

tttessa said:


> Hiya - count me in too please- have done many diets in the past - but gone back up weight wise again and again, and sooooo need to lose quite a few pounds  before our trip in April - I know WHAT to do, just need some motivation...  those airline seats are not very wide !!
> 
> Name:Tessa
> mantra - every day in every way I will feel fitter and healthier (and thinner!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tessa



I love that Mantra! I am stealing it and posting it on my wall!  

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

tina_la said:


> Want to lose weight before our Sept 2008 trip. Still trying to lose baby weight from #3 and he'll be 2 this month (moan). Not sure what type of diet or exercise routine to try. I'm only 4'11 so a little weight looks like a lot on me.
> 
> weight: don't know/ haven't looked in 2 years
> diet plan: walking/ maybe low carb? not sure best route
> downfall: sugar
> goal: total of prob 50 lbs or so



Are you breast feeding? Because if you are be very careful about what sorta diets you go on, I know because I was an idiot with DD and wanted that baby weight off fast and she started to lose weight because I wasn't providing her what she needed. If sugar is your down fall, ban it from the house, Splenda is okay (still has an after taste to me) but if you really need a sugar fix it will do it. Also don't stress too much, having a new baby is hard work, just enjoy him and go for walks together, that sorta thing. 

-Becca-


----------



## tttessa

dreamer17555 said:


> I love that Mantra! I am stealing it and posting it on my wall!
> 
> -Becca-



Thanks Becca - my big diet news of the day(year/decade) I said NO to chocolate!!



If I can do it.....

Tessa


----------



## dreamer17555

tttessa said:


> Thanks Becca - my big diet news of the day(year/decade) I said NO to chocolate!!
> 
> 
> 
> If I can do it.....
> 
> Tessa



No Chocolate?!?!?!? Oh wow. Yes I need to do that too. Right now I am saying no to sweet tea which is tough for a southern girl like me.

-Becca-


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - So since everyone was talking up Wii, I was really concidering getting one.  First, because its better then just sitting on my butt all day at home (SAHM), and second, because it just looks like fun!  So I called, and called, and called every store in the area, and every single store in all of New Jersey is sold out.     I could get it online if I really wanted to, but $250 in stores compaired to online prices of $399 plus S&H  - I don't think so!  Plus, the one that seems like it would be best for cardio - the boxing - you have to get these $50 to $60 gloves for it!  I heard the baseball one is really hard to do as well.  I don't know, we will see... Its funny though, because I was giving up a christmas gift from DH to get it - a night out at a NYC Bobby Flay restaurant!  


*Lets Keep Loosing Those Pounds Girls!​*​


----------



## twins4disney

I would love to join in!

Name: Lisa
Age: 39
Location: Missouri
Type of diet: Counting points-WW, lots of water!!
Excercise: Walking treadmill, crunches
Start date of diet: 12/30/07
Goal: 175
Weight at start of diet: 236.8
Weight loss to date: 6.2
Hurdles: Big stress eater!!!
We are headed to WDW middle of March, I would love to lose ten percent by then.

I am making sure I drink 64 oz of water by noon every day since I started, then the rest of the day I keep on going!


----------



## judie

Hi everyone - I was going to join you here and mention the great resource of sparkpeople.com but decided to do a quick search at Spark first and found someone had started a team there already.  You might want to take a look, its free - they really do have great resources for tracking food, excercise, etc and great people too!   - Judie


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

judie said:


> Hi everyone - I was going to join you here and mention the great resource of sparkpeople.com but decided to do a quick search at Spark first and found someone had started a team there already.  You might want to take a look, its free - they really do have great resources for tracking food, excercise, etc and great people too!   - Judie



I went to the website - seems ok.  I still think its a good idea for everyone on here to report in at least once a week and let everyone know how they are doing - were on here all the time anyway, right?!?.  Also, I was thinking that we should each have a "buddy" that we chat with over emails about once a week, just to keep each other motivated.  
If I get positive feedback on the "buddy" idea, I will group everyone up and let you know who your buddy is.  
Let me know!


----------



## dreamer17555

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I went to the website - seems ok.  I still think its a good idea for everyone on here to report in at least once a week and let everyone know how they are doing - were on here all the time anyway, right?!?.  Also, I was thinking that we should each have a "buddy" that we chat with over emails about once a week, just to keep each other motivated.
> If I get positive feedback on the "buddy" idea, I will group everyone up and let you know who your buddy is.
> Let me know!



I second the buddy idea! It would really help keep people motivated.
 

-Becca-


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'm in:

Name: Kristine
Age: 31 on the 14th
Location: Massachusetts
Exercise: Gym (for cardio and weights), water aerobics, and an adult hip hop class 
Diet: Weight Watchers
Start Date: 1/1/08
Goal: To be in better shape...and if I lose 35 pounds doing it...so be it!  Also I would like to end my addiction to diet soda.  Yesterday I made it all day with just 1!!!  I have to go slowly due to the headaches  
Weight Loss to Date: 3 lbs.
Hurdles: Salty Snack/Diet Soda during nighttime TV addiction and I have PCOS...which always makes it tough to lose weight and keep it off.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I went to the website - seems ok.  I still think its a good idea for everyone on here to report in at least once a week and let everyone know how they are doing - were on here all the time anyway, right?!?.  Also, I was thinking that we should each have a "buddy" that we chat with over emails about once a week, just to keep each other motivated.
> If I get positive feedback on the "buddy" idea, I will group everyone up and let you know who your buddy is.
> Let me know!




You can buddy me up!


----------



## twins4disney

I would love to have a buddy to check in with!  What a great idea.


----------



## ljhmom

Great idea! Sign me up for a buddy.

Lori


----------



## disnut1149

Hi
I lost 38 lbs. at LA Weightloss and kept it off for 5 years. Now that I'm eating again, I've put some of it back on. I'd love to be a buddy with someone. Please count me in. I might be the oldest on here. 
58 years old and would like to weigh 145. My DD and I bought a glider and instead of using it for a clothes rack, I think I'll start exercising with it. Thanks for everyones help!! 
Joan


----------



## tchrrx

The buddy idea sounds great!  Today was my hardest this week.  But, I know I'm having pizza for dinner, so I just had to keep reminding myself that my reward was coming!


----------



## ChevyNat

ok, I peeked at the scale today!!! 260 lbs right on the nose   I am soooo depressed right now... but not quitting...
My goal is to be more active, cut down on the salt...chips, pop.   
I'll keep you guys posted... and yes to the buddy systems, anything to help each other.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

ChevyNat said:


> ok, I peeked at the scale today!!! 260 lbs right on the nose   I am soooo depressed right now... but not quitting...
> My goal is to be more active, cut down on the salt...chips, pop.
> I'll keep you guys posted... and yes to the buddy systems, anything to help each other.




Don't be depressed!  I know its hard, I mean, the reason I'm on this diet is because I cought a glimps of my nude butt in the mirror -I didn't know a hiney could have that many dimples!   But it has motovated me to do it!  I know I've done it before losing almost 50 lbs, and I know I can do it again.  My whole family (mother, father, sisters & brothers) is grosly over weight, and I plan to be the one skinny (or something close to it) one in the family! 

* I can do it and so can you​*
There _is _no magic pill, but there _is _magic within ourselves, and with everyone pulling together on this board, I know we can all do it!


----------



## momof3girls6712

i am down to 147.2 this morning. I am so excited to be close to my goal. Honestly, I am happy where I am even. I put on a pair of my old size 7s this morning and they were even a bit loose, but I am still gonna try for 130. I do not know about everyone else, but I have to weigh everyday. I even take my scales on vacation with me. It is most likely not healthy.


----------



## disnut1149

momof3girls6712 said:


> i am down to 147.2 this morning. I am so excited to be close to my goal. Honestly, I am happy where I am even. I put on a pair of my old size 7s this morning and they were even a bit loose, but I am still gonna try for 130. I do not know about everyone else, but I have to weigh everyday. I even take my scales on vacation with me. It is most likely not healthy.



OMG, size 7. I was born a size 7!!! Congratulations on you weight loss!! I have to weigh myself everyday too, and also write down everything I eat. When I went to WW years ago, the woman running the meeting would say, "you bite it, you write it". Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, its me Sarah.  Well, I started this thread, and I brought up the idea of a buddy system, so now I have put everyone into their own buddy support system.  I tried very hard to put everyone together by weight, diet, and/or what exercise your doing.  I hope everyone is happy with the outcome!  If you don't feel that you want a buddy, please contact me privately, and I will take you off the list.




Weight Loss Supporters List as follows:


SharpMomOfTwo 
flipflop 


tchrrx
brymolmom


disneyjeremymom
ChevyNat 


fortheluvofpooh 
AMaloy314 


Suzanna1973 
princesskimberella 


TinaLala
chiefdragon


Not so Dumbo
momof3girls6712


DISNEYFOS 
dreamer17555 


bebelle 
disnut1149


twins4disney
emma'smom


momz
tttessa


Tnkrbelle565 
tina_la


ljhmom 
SharpMomOfTwo 




So far there are 25 of us, and I think thats great!  Also, I was thinking it would be a nice incentive if every Monday everyone on this "Weightloss for Mickey" thread contacts me privatley telling me exactly how much they have lost for the week.  I'll total it up, and we can see what we've lost together as a team!  

*GO US!​*


----------



## slduck

Suzanna1973 said:


> I love this....a support group online...you guys rock!!!
> 
> Name: Suzanna
> Age: 34(until next Friday)
> Location: Missouri
> Diet: WW-count points
> Exercise: Ablounger and Treadmill
> Goal weight: 142 lbs
> Starting Weight: 237 lbs
> Current Weight: 216 lbs
> Total Weight Loss: 21 lbs
> Have been on WW since May of 2007. Lost 30lbs but gave up WW for holidays.....grrrr 9 lbs back!!!!
> obstacles:   chocolate and bread!!!
> We leave for WDW in May and I want to be thin!!!!!
> 
> Ladies....I love ya!! God Bless and God Speed on healthy weight loss...
> 2008 is lookin great....for the DISERS!!!




We are leaving in May also!  I want to be 20 lbs lighter!


----------



## slduck

I have been trying to eat better, but I really blew it starting in October.  My shocking moment was seeing vacation pictures from last year. I really want to look better in my vacation photos!  When I married 7 years ago, I was 127 lbs and wore a size 6.  Now, two kids and a bad thyroid later, I am up to a whopping 165 lbs and wear a 14.

Name: Susan
Age: 38
Location: Geogia
Diet: Trying to eat less and make better choices (ie less sweets, less refined carbs, and more protein, fruits and veggies)
Exercise: walking
Goal weight: 145 lbs
Starting Weight: 173
Current Weight: 165 lbs
Total Weight Loss: 8 lbs
Have been eating better since June 2007, but the holidays did me it!!!!! 
obstacles: sweets, salsa and chips
We leave for WDW in May and I want to look good in pictures!!!!!


----------



## tmatthews

I'm in if there is still room!

Name: Terry
Age: 41
Location: NJ
Diet: Trying to eat less and make better choices 
Exercise: walking with Leslie Sansone-got the wii
Goal weight: 150 lbs
Starting Weight: 186
Current Weight: 186 lbs
Total Weight Loss: 0 lbs!!!
part of a "biggest loser" team in school - lost 25 pounds before DL trip last year only to put that +++ more on! 
obstacles: STRESS! Love carbos! Vegetarian.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Just discovered the thread and would love to join. I don't have another Disney trip planned yet  but we visit my grandparents in Cape Coral, FL in April - swimsuits and pasty white skin!

Name: Emily
Age: 36
Location: MA
Diet: WW Points
Exercise: Yoga
Goal weight: 145 (My pre-kids weight)
Other goal: I want to be able to wear my wedding rings again!
Starting Weight: 181 lbs.
Start date: 1/2/08
obstacles: chocolate, cheese, VERY skinny DH who eats and eats, eating the kids leftovers (what is wrong with me?)

If we get a new person looking for a buddy, just let me know.
Go girls!


----------



## mjejj

I need the motivation to stay focused. If I have to check in with people I think that will help, I don't want to be the one to not stick to the plan!!!

Name: Jackie
Age:36
Diet: lower calories and cut down on carbs
Exercise: Pilates, walking
Current weight: 196
Goal weight: 140
start date: 1/4/08
obstacles: sweets, soda and late night snacking, I also work at home and sit in front of the computer for hours. 

I just want to feel better, look better and be healthy!! This is a great idea!!


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Ok, people listing Wii as excercise... is it true?  Can you really excercise with that thing??  I'd love to get it for the tennis because I was a competative HS and College tennis player, and DH.. well... sucks.  I found a place online that sells it with the "sports package" of tennis, boxing, bowling, golf, baseball, and I think something else... It was $399 - is that a good price?  If its something that I can seriously get a good workout with in my home with the curtains drawn, and its fun, I'm totally into it!  Let me know fellow Wii users!



My kids have it. it is what you make of it. You don't have to really throw yourself or the controller around to make it work, however you can use it like you are really playing (tennis for instance) and take full swings and jump around a lot. So i can see where you could get some benefit from it, though the game will still work if you don't put that much effort into it.

Oh by the way
Steve here
41 y/o
from maine
started thanksgiving this year
start weight 230
currently 217
loss so far 13#
goal 190
exercise thus far shoveling this darn snow we can't seem to stop
using sort of a modified Atkins, cutting out sugar & sweet snack as well as junk food

(I did Atkins religiously 5 years ago and the lbs melted off did get down to 188, though I found it hard to stick to long term due to a love of baked goods)


----------



## t-beri

Hey guys!!!

My name is Tifani.  My goal is to get down eventually to a size 8 about 135.  I'd LOVE to be 125 but I'm trying to be realistic here.  I live in FL and haven't bought a bathing suit or gone to the beach in almost 2 years. 

Age: 30
start weight: 162ish
Start Size: 12-14 (ugh!!)
Goal weight/size:  135 / 8
Diet: South Beach has really worked for me in the past (pre wedding) and the end phase of the diet is really the way I feel is a healthy way to eat for life.  It's getting started and through the initial 2 weeks when you're kicking all of the junk out of your system and trying to work through cravings.  I am a sugar addict. I am trying to eat healthier and more organically but my family has been going through some financial troubles this past year and some times we are relying on whatever is on sale or given to us by family and friends. I have gone back to work full time and am hoping to finally be able to modify my cabinets enough to allow me to go back on South Beach. 
Excercise: walking or running 3 miles 3X a week minimum.  Also I have a stability ball work out video that uses dumbells I'd like to do that 3X a week and try to do my Carmen Electra strip aerobics DVD once in a while to try to get that dancers butt!!

For the past 3 halloweens I have said I wasn't going to MNSSHP "THIS BIG EVER AGAIN" and I think I've been heavier every year too.  This time I am going to get serious about getting in shape...

This was me this year at MNSSHP, I don't want to have to worry what other people are thinking of me, hide from the camera or pick out my costume around what will make me look less fat again.  I'm tired of not wanting to have my picture taken w/ the kids on vacation.


----------



## t-beri

momof3girls6712 said:


> I use fitday.com to track my daily food intake. I saw a few of you mentioning writing down your food. I would suggest fitday as it is free and easy.



I really liked fit day.  It doesn't really work for me since I don't have daily access to a computer.  But using the system for a while really helped me to remember to plan my meals.  



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Don't be depressed!  I know its hard, I mean, the reason I'm on this diet is because I cought a glimps of my nude butt in the mirror -I didn't know a hiney could have that many dimples!   But it has motovated me to do it!  I know I've done it before losing almost 50 lbs, and I know I can do it again.  My whole family (mother, father, sisters & brothers) is grosly over weight, and I plan to be the one skinny (or something close to it) one in the family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I can do it and so can you​*
> There _is _no magic pill, but there _is _magic within ourselves, and with everyone pulling together on this board, I know we can all do it!



 I know that feeling!! When you pass your profile in a store window or catch a glimpse of you bare rear end in the mirror after a shower and you're like "WHOA!!!!  Who's @$$ is THAT!?!?


----------



## Zeebs

Can I join in too please?

Name: Kirsten
Area: UK
Age: 33
Current Weight: 97.7 Kgs (214 lbs)
Goal Weight: 75 kgs (165 lbs)
Method: Weight Watchers (although not joined yet but this should give me kick up back side that I require.)
Exercise: Hate it with a passion but going to start off with walking.  Just had baby number two in November so some fresh air for all of us and exercise for me will be good.

I have two events to aim for, my sister in laws posh frock birthday party in June (have seen a lovely dress I would like to wear for it) and then our trip to WDW in October.

Good luck everyone
Kirsten


----------



## judie

Sign me up!

Name: Judie
Age:40
Diet: write down everything I eat, count calories, lots of water and veggies
Exercise: Weekly schedule - circuit class 3 days, walking 7 days, yoga 1 day 
Current weight: 203
Goal weight: 130
start date: 1/5/08
obstacles: stress, not planning ahead, chips, 

I'd like a buddy too, please!


----------



## smwf71

I'm in!

Name:  Shawn (yes, I'm a girl)
Age:36
Diet: WW - on my own - lifetime member - don't want to pay to go back
Exercise:  30 min walk 5 xs a week, 1 1/2 hour Masters swimming 2xs a week
Location:  Dayton, OH
Goal 26# lost by March 29 and size 12s feeling loose, I'm 5'11"
Start date:1/2/08
Weightloss so far:  weighing in on 1/09/08
obstacles:  kids, family events, birthdays


----------



## ChrisMouse

I'd like to join in if possible!!

Name: Chris (female!)
Age:34
Diet: Weight Watchers 
Exercise: walking (I saw a post to "walk the miles to Disney World) so I'm subtracting my miles from the amount of miles it would take me to walk to WDW...I'll never get there before my trip in May, but it's a great goal.  I like to run, but it will take me some serious walking before I'm back to running. 
Current weight: 209
Goal weight: 145
start date: 1/1/08
obstacles: stress, sedentary job at a computer, 2 young kids, & I struggle with carbs


----------



## MermaidQueen

I would love to join in if still able!!

Name: Lori
Age: 36
Diet: Cutting back and trying to cut out what I know is bad
Exercise: Been going on lunch break to work out at local gym for the last     
             month.
Current Weight: 270
Goal: 150 
Start: Actually started in late Oct. but fell off the wagon so to speak in late november when son was in hosp. So just know getting started back after a month off!!
Obstacles: SWEETS!  I love sweets chocolate,etc. 

I have lost 25lbs when I was on diet like I should be so I know it can be done. Going to Disney in late March so hope to  lose at least 50lbs before we go. Kids want me to ride coasters with them and was paranoid about not being able to fit so I am doing this for me and for them.
Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## jenne

Nothing else I have ever tried has worked, so maybe combining Disney (my favourite) with losing weight just might be the answer.

Name: Jenne
Age: 35
Location: Brampton, ON - Canada
Diet: on my own - with the support of a great husband 
Hurdles to overcome: Getting off my fat **** and starting to move, almost constant eating (especially at night)
Exercise: treadmill in the basement, membership at the local community centreStart date: 1/7/08
Goal: 160  
Weight at start: 264  
Weight loss to date: 0

If I find anything that works, I will let you know.

Wish me luck!


----------



## ChevyNat

Super happy about this thread.  Thank you for starting it... I'll keep you up to date...


----------



## hawaiiandisneymom

I'm in too!
I have been on WW since Aug 07.  I was steadily losing about 1 lb. per week for about 6 weeks.  Then, after that I have been on a roller coaster +/- 3 lbs.  My goals are to stick to the plan.  Continue working out regularly.  Go to sleep early because if I stay up I usually eat another serving of dinner or some kind of dessert.  Drink A LOT of water.  Don't eat my kids left overs.
Eat more salads.
Diet: WW Flex Plan
Exercise: 6 days a week doing Cathe Friedrich DVD's (cathe.com) and start running again.
Height: 5'5"
Start weight: 140 lbs.
Goal weight for WDW vacation (1/29/08)-135 lbs.
Ultimate goal weight: 130 lbs.
C'MON GIRLS, LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## mickeyschickie

count me in too!!! And I'd really really like a buddy also...never had one of those, my real life friends can't commit to anything!!

Nicki
Age: 29
Downfalls: I am a bakery manager, need I say more?
Diet: not eating the cookies, bread, cake, lunches out that helped my pile the weight on...just trying to eat right...thinking of looking into the Best Life Diet by Bob Greene...he seems like a smart guy...for right now, I am just trying to cut out anything processed mostly eating fruit and veggies and lean meats and seafood... mostly veggies on my plate every night
Starting weight:252 (two years ago when I got pregnant with DD#2 and this was also my weight during my last family vacation with the mouse)
Weght on 01/02/07: 220
Current weight: 210
Height: 5'8.5"
Goal Weight: at least 175-190 (when I am happy I will stop)
Exercise: last week I started walking again during my lunch break and I also just started doing the Dancing with the Stars workout DVD ( makes my body ache so it must work...lol)
This is a great thread...thanks for starting it!

Nicki
sorry, forgot to add that I will be going to WDW on Jan 19-26!!!! only a couple of weeks...I would really really like to be in the 100's by then...10 pounds to go!


----------



## turnlisa

TinaLala said:


> Okay you got me!!  Only because the people who seem to be logging in are REAL women!  I know I'll get flammed for this, but it's true.  The average woman is overweight - above 170lbs and usually in the 200s.  I say together we can do it!
> 
> I'm going to Disney in April 2008 and hope to be alittle bit smaller in order to drive the 24 hours down from MA.  Right now I'm about 230lbs and need to kick those 30lbs to get at the 200 mark.
> 
> Treadmill, aerobics and yoga bands.
> Just finished a 35min workout and boy am I tired.  I'm also doing the Special K diet (K for breakfast and lunch and then a normal dinner with little snacks in between.
> 
> WE CAN DO IT!!!



Have you done the Special K before?  I am in, too!  I'll pick up a box today.  My timeline is short since we leave on 2/15.  However, I have been vowing since the beginning of the 2008 that I am going to lose 10 lbs.  This would put me at my marriage weight.  I know it doesn't sound like much but I am short so this little bit of weight looks like more on me.  Wish the opposite was true as far as weight loss! 

Name: Lisa
Age: 36
Location: Michigan
Diet: Special K
Hurdles to overcome: Snacking during the day (I work at home) and being aware of my past problems (I had anorexia at a young age - I am definitely obsessive about things)
Exercise: Work out 20 minutes every night with my kids and DH
Start date: 1/7/08
Goal: 10 lbs.  
Weight at start: 147  
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## java

Ok I'm in. My goal is to walk to Disney by the time we leave. I am 42 years old.To walk there I would need to go 1050 miles by the end of June. I am hoping to get there sooner. 
To inspire myself I have a map that I plan on marking up with my progress.

We'll see how it goes. The walking is really to get me into the daily grind of a Disney trip. If I lose weight that will be a bonus. (oh and I need to lose weight!!)

Thanks for starting this. Is there going to be a weekly update kind of thing? to keep us going?


----------



## TSMAMI

I would like to join in


Name: Dawn
Age: 36
Started on Jan 2
Weight:  213
Current: 211
Goal: 180 by the time we go to Disney. 
How: cutting my portions and more exercise.
I am going to buy a bathing suit that I want that is a smaller size and keep going until it looks great. I am sick of going on Vacation and being so nervous about how I look in my bathing suit.


----------



## TSMAMI

I would like to join in


Name: Dawn
Age: 36
Started on Jan 2
Weight:  213
Current: 211
Goal: 180 by the time we go to Disney. 
How: cutting my portions and more exercise.
I am going to buy a bathing suit that I want that is a smaller size and keep going until it looks great. I am sick of going on Vacation and being so nervous about how I look in my bathing suit.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

DH and I are both on a diet.... poor DH stepped on the scale today and the worst thing happened, worse than weighting in heavier than the day before.... HE BROKE IT!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  Now we have to go out and buy a new one!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Hello!  I  would love to join you all and to have a buddy if that is possible.   I can only get to this Board a few times a day, but I have access to email all day.

I want to lose before our trip in August.    On past trips, when I got tired and needed a rest, my DH would take DS11 on a ride or something that I didn't really care about.   This year's trip it is just going to be DS and I.  I don't want to have to sit down & rest unless we want to.   I want this to be the trip of a lifetime and I know I have to be in better physical shape for it to happen.

Name: Vicki
Age: 43
Location: Update NY
Diet: WW- count points. 
hurdles to overcome: Telling my family & friends because I have started and failed so many times.   Sticking to the plan on weekends.
Exercise: Walk Away the Pounds DVDs, walking to work (1/2 mile) and Wii with DS.
Start date: 1/5/08
Goal: To be well under 250 by our trip.   I have such a long way to go.
Weight at start: 287
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## twins4disney

oops duplicate


----------



## twins4disney

I know how you feel about telling people you are starting again on a plan/diet/whatever you want to call it.  So don't tell anyone, just by making small changes throughout the day are great.  I started on 12/31,with just walking a little on the treadmill and drinking a ton of water.  I can really tell a difference, especially because of the water.  My complexion in the last few months was starting to look like I was 15 again.  Just from increasing my water intake the last week I can see a difference in my face.  I have been walking 2 miles per day, not much, but still feeling it.
Just remember you are doing this for yourself first, and the bonus will be having a great trip with your son!
Don't let where you are starting at get you down, I am focused on ten percent of my start weight, I am borrowing that thougth from WW.  Think in small increments.  We can all do this together, having everyone on board makes us all so accountable.
Good Luck!


----------



## mzspyc1

Please count me in if it is not too late!

Name: Marcia
Location: Memphis, TN
Age: 35 (until April 10)
Current weight: 191 (ouch!)
Goal weight: 140
Mini goal: I would like to be 20 lbs lighter for Mickey mouse the first week of June.
Diet: Starting off with Medifast for encouragement and detox, then followed by not eating so much junk, adding more veggies and fresh fruits and exercising daily
Exercise: Wii tennis, walikng 30 minutes and Curves 30 minutes 3-4 times a week.
I definitely would need an online buddy because I have one bff and she is 4 hours away!
Obstacles: son and my fiance that eats constantly, very little time for me, sugar and carb addict. 

I am also new to disboards! Please help!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

I wanna play!!

I am newly single, about to graduate college and heading to WDW in May!!  What better time than now to trim down and shape up!?!

Name: J
Age: 24
Location: Ooooklahoma, where the wind comes sweeping down the plain and everyone eats bread with everything, and we enjoy all kinds of carbs, sugar and fat!!
Diet: Nothing in particular, just trying to eat healthier
Hurdles to overcome: I don't cook, eating on the way to class (fast food, much?), taking time to think about what I eat, thinking about what I can do to get active instead of DOING it!!
Excercise: Chasing a two year old, cleaning house and trekking all over campus.  I'm starting Hula Class!!  Way too excited about this.  Will also definitely will be working on my arms so I can wear tank tops in WDW in May!!
Goal: I'd like to be three sizes smaller...so, 45-50 lbs?
Start date: Today!  Sunday January 6, 2008!
Weight at start: I don't know, but I'm a jeans 26 and dress 22.
Weight lost: 2 lbs since last weekend, but that doesn't count since I'm officially starting today!


----------



## DVCJones

DISNEYFOS said:


> I'm in!!   We are going to Vero Beach in April and I'd love to look okay in a bathingsuit and loose the baby weight!
> 
> 
> Name: Donna
> Age: 38
> Location: North of Boston
> Type of diet: Restricted Calories  (Use Nutrawatch.com to record calories vs exercise)
> Excercise: Eliptical 30 mins 4 times a week, Arm Exercises, Situps
> Start date of diet: 1/1/08
> Goal: 130
> Weight at start of diet: 147
> Weight loss to date: 2 lbs (145)



Name: Pam
Age:38 (in March)
Location: North of Boston
Type of diet: Restricted Calories (Weight Watchers)
Excercise: Eliptical (Orbitrek) 30 min 4 times a week
Start date: 1/5/08
Goal: 130
Height:5'8
Weight at start of diet: 147
Weight loss to date: Zip 

Count me in too. We will be going to WDW in April. It would be nice to lose the last of the pregnancy weight and a little extra.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

twins4disney said:


> Just remember you are doing this for yourself first, and the bonus will be having a great trip with your son!
> Don't let where you are starting at get you down, I am focused on ten percent of my start weight, I am borrowing that thougth from WW.  Think in small increments.  We can all do this together, having everyone on board makes us all so accountable.
> Good Luck!




THANK YOU very much for your encouraging words!   I get very down when I think of how far I have to go!   But I can't let that keep me from succeeding this time.    I am going to give myself a small reward for each 10 pounds.  Baby steps.


----------



## petrymom

I wanna join too!!!  DH found out that his blood sugars are running a little high and his cardiac index is high.  It is time for BOTH of us to change the way we live.

Date Started:  12-27-07 (ugh)
Starting Weights:
     Me:  142
     DH:  279
Weight Goals:
     Me:  125 (what I was after my last baby 8 years ago)
     DH:  220 
Diet plan: cutting carbs whereever we can (this is harder then I thought)
              exercise - walking on the treadmill to start until the weather gets better


----------



## sanapp

Oh neat!  I have decided to try and loose between 30 and 40 lbs between now (starting tomorrow) and our trip starting 10/25/08.  We are going from 10/25/08 to 11/8/08.  I am planning on doing WW and as soon as Spring comes I want to get back to walking.  A few years ago I was able to loose 34 lbs on WW, so I know I can do it again.  My husband actually likes it when I do WW as he thinks I cook more home cooking type of meals.  I find I usually eat more when I do WW then I do otherwise as I am just choosing the right types of foods.


----------



## Kimmielee

Name: Kim
Age: 46
Location: MI
Diet: Eating healthy meals at HOME, more veggies, less carbs
hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise, working too many hours.
Exercise: Treadmill
Start date: 1/7/2008
Goal: To lose 75 lbs
Weight loss to date - 0

I just bought a new treadmill and I'm hoping to get it set up and working by tomorrow!!  I am going to WDW with my DS (9 then) from 12/21/08 - 1/3/09. That's 13 nights over the holidays and it will be crowded so I need to be in better shape to navigate the crowds!


----------



## Minnie_me

I haven't read through the entire thread, but wanted to share this with you all.   I went to Disney in July, and did NOT lose the weight I wanted to lose before we went.   

But I started working on it seriously in September, and have gone from a size 10 to a size FOUR in that short time!!!

This is how I did it:  I stopped eating candy and donuts and other such things.  It was VERY VERY hard at first, since I have a first-rate sugar addiction.  But now I don't even crave them.  REALLY!    

I continued having Slim-Fast and a banana for breakfast, as I've done for years.  But then, just water until lunch.   This is hard to do, since I teach Kindie, and they all eat a snack at 10:00!!  If I get really hungry, I'll have some wheat thins.     Then Slim-Fast and an apple for lunch.   It was really hard to get over my cravings for salts/sweets after school.  But I found if I kept busy and drank water, (and chewed gum - LOL!), they went away too.

The other thing that I did was stopped eating after dinner.   Since having children (10 years ago), I got into the terrible habit of "treating myself" to something after they went to bed.  EVERY NIGHT.   I would have either a bowl of ice cream, or Homestyle Popcorn with a glass of wine.    

Now, I"ll just have a glass of water.  And that's IT.    On the weekends, I may still have a glass of wine.  And if the kids are watching a movie and want popcorn, I'll have a handful -- of the 94%fat-free kind!    

I haven't gotten into an exercise routine yet, but I'm working on it now.   Even at a size 4, I'm a bit flabby and really need to tone up.   

But just wanted to encourage all of you - - IT CAN BE DONE!


----------



## khomer504

Count me in!  I haven't weighed myself since I had ds 2 years ago, and I know that keeping track of the pounds will just frustrate me, so I'm dealing in dress sizes, hope that's ok.

Trip Date - 8/3/08
Current size 26/28
Goal Size 18 by trip
Exercise - going to the gym every morning before the munchkins wake up, 30 minutes on the treadmill and some mild weight training.

Mostly I wanna have the energy to get around, be comfortable riding the rides, and help my kids have the time of their life!  Thanks so much for starting this tread, cause going to Disney is a HUGE motivator for me to get my act in gear, I joined the gym 5 weeks ago, and so far so good!

Karen


----------



## ChevyNat

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> DH and I are both on a diet.... poor DH stepped on the scale today and the worst thing happened, worse than weighting in heavier than the day before.... HE BROKE IT!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  Now we have to go out and buy a new one!



I laughed so hard when I read this... hahahahahahaha! You know that is my concern when I get on the scale... that or will the needle just go all the way around ha!  

So here we go... good luck everyone... It's so hard to just start... can't wait to get back to work (tomorrow) from the Holidays and the kid's back at school on Tuesday to get my routine back on track....


----------



## khomer504

Ok, I've been reading more of the thread and you all have shamed me into going any buying a scale to keep track, and so I can send in weight loss updates to the OP so we can keep track.

Here we go, it's gonna be quite a ride but I'm so glad to be participating!
Karen


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - there are a lot of new people that have joined on since I did the buddy list just the other night!  Several of you have expressed an interest of being buddied up, so I will be buddying up the new people tonight.  If anyone doesn't want a buddy, just let me know, and I will take care of it.     Also, I know its hard to read every post on this thread since there are so many, so I just wanted to repeat this announcement:

Every Monday I would like each person to privately email me @ sharpparties@aol.com with what they lost for that week.  I will total it up and post the amount as well as the "Biggest Loser!"  


*Together we can do this!*​




PS - Bought a new scale today!


----------



## SmallWorld71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all - there are a lot of new people that have joined on since I did the buddy list just the other night!  Several of you have expressed an interest of being buddied up, so I will be buddying up the new people tonight.  If anyone doesn't want a buddy, just let me know, and I will take care of it.     Also, I know its hard to read every post on this thread since there are so many, so I just wanted to repeat this announcement:
> 
> Every Monday I would like each person to privately email me @ sharpparties@aol.com with what they lost for that week.  I will total it up and post the amount as well as the "Biggest Loser!"
> 
> 
> *Together we can do this!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Bought a new scale today!



Thanks for taking this all on!


----------



## SmallWorld71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all - there are a lot of new people that have joined on since I did the buddy list just the other night!  Several of you have expressed an interest of being buddied up, so I will be buddying up the new people tonight.  If anyone doesn't want a buddy, just let me know, and I will take care of it.     Also, I know its hard to read every post on this thread since there are so many, so I just wanted to repeat this announcement:
> 
> Every Monday I would like each person to privately email me @ sharpparties@aol.com with what they lost for that week.  I will total it up and post the amount as well as the "Biggest Loser!"
> 
> 
> *Together we can do this!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Bought a new scale today!



Thanks for taking this all on!


----------



## fluffernutter

I would love to join you guys.
I have lost and gained so much weight over the years its ridiculous. 
I want this to be the last time,so I can just say,oh ,"whats my New years resolution??".."to stay thin",LOL

Name: Marcy
Age: 38 (this March)
Location: Brooklyn,NY
Type of diet: vegetarian diet but without all the added junk food I used to eat with it  
Excercise: need to get off the couch to start,lol then "Walk away the pounds",and then chase my two girls around the house
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
First Goal: 168 (havent seen that number in a long,long,time)
Ultimate Goal-140ish with a normal BMI
Weight at start of diet: 237
Weight loss to date:  


I had joined the last DIS biggest Loser group last time,but then found out I was pregnant,then lost the baby at 4 months,so its been quite a rough couple of months for me,and I definitely did some stress eating during this time. I am more stable now and need to be healthy for hubby and my two girls,so Im ready for this!!!!

I would love to have a buddy. I think having the support of this online group as well as someone to turn to to be accountable to will be great. I cant afford to go to WW meetings right now,i but I cant afford not to eat healthy,know what I mean, so I look forward to really getting to know all of you and getting smaller week by week with you all.

Thanks for organizing all of this,and we can do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarplumsmom

Count me in, too!!! This is a great idea and I love the buddy system!!! I would like to be a part of that as well !!!

Name: Laurie
Age: 40
Location: Suburb of Pittsburgh, PA
Type of Diet: Healthy Performance
Exercise: Wii (esp boxing and bowling) and pilates (just starting that)
Start: 11/10/07
Goal:125-130
Height: 5'6"
Weight at start: 184
Current: 168
Weight loss to date: 16lbs
Trips planned: June 21-28,2008 and  August 9-16,2008

I would love to be at 130 and a size 4 again for our vow renewal in 2009. 

Hears to everyone reaching their goals safely and effectively!!!!! 

Laurie


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello again all - its me Sarah.  So here it is, the second installment of the Weight Loss Supporters List for all the new joiners.  If I made any mistakes like leaving someone out, or doubling you up, just let me know via email (sharpparties@aol.com) and I'll fix it.  So with no further adu, here is the list!


Weight Loss Supporters List # - Newbies!



t-beris
slduck 


tmatthews
mjejj 


petrymom 
Disney MAINEiac


ChrisMouse
Zeebs


jenne
MermaidQueen 


hawaiiandisneymom
turnlisa 


TotalSnowWhite 
GoofySon'sMom


DVCJones
sanapp


smwf71 
SmallWorld71 


mickeyschickie
judie


khomer504 
fluffernutter 


sugarplumsmom
mzspyc1 


Kimmielee
TSMAMI 



*Together We Can Do This!​*
​


----------



## kiddisney

so sorry for not seeing this sooner - but my daughter and I are doing the same thing - trying to lose weight before our disney trip - and i'd like to join all of you - 

Name: bobbi
Age: 48 
Location: rutherford, nj
Diet: eating right and exercise (we're doing yoga together)
Hurdles to overcome: skipping lunch and then eating with each of the kids when they snack - finding time to exercise w/a 2-1/2, 15, & 17 year old - going in all directions.
Exercise: Yoga - classes and independant.
Start date: 1/2/2008
Goal: tbd - would like 150 but just want to be comfortable when down in disney
Weight at start: 195
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## gottalluvmickey

Yeah!!  Here's my story - had a daughter (8), she was very ill, gained weight, want to lose it Started dieting and exercising with a co-worker 2 months ago and love having her support   So I figured, 'why not have more support?'  We Can and WILL do this!  August is my big date --- I'm in two weddings and will be going to WDW!!!  Yahoo!


Name: Amanita
Age: 35
Location: michigan
Diet: Weight watchers and exercise
Hurdles to overcome: beer
Exercise: Elliptical
Start date: 11/1/07
Goal: 110
Weight at start: 138
Weight loss to date: 11

Oh yeah, I'm 4' 11" so 110 is healthy for me  Didn't want ya' all thinking I was crazy!!!


----------



## dean556

My I please join? I am normally a lurker here on the dis.
 I started trying to lose weight after my surgery in Oct. I had alot of post op problems so I couldn't start exercising till the first of DEC. 

Name: Vicki
Age: 35
Location: South Carolina
Type of diet:Low cholesterol,low fat
Exercises: Giselle,boflex at home
Start date of diet: Oct. 18th
 Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 308
Weight loss to date 28
I still a have a long way to go!


----------



## looking2cruise

Name: Kerrie
Age: 35
Location: Vancouver, Washington
Type of diet: 6 small meals/day; watch calories
Excercise: LA fitness cardio and weights
Start date of diet: 1/7/08
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 227.5
Weight loss to date: 0


I am pretty busy with four kids ages 9months, 3yrs, 7years and 10yrs..but I will post as often as I can.
Plan to lose weight for hubby's 40th b-day on Western Carribean in June of 2009. AND one of these days I will photo bucket some pics and get the cute little thingies everyone else has...just don't have time right now.


----------



## t-beri

Thanks again sharpmomof2 for putting the lists together and starting the thread.

Yesterday at a funeral I was asked not once but TWICE if I was pregnant...UGH 


Due to the financial situation in my house I am not ready to officially committ to southbeach but I am starting walking a minimum of 20 minutes a day tomorrow and using my workout videos. Switching from coffee(cream and sugar) to herbal tea and trying to drink some water during the day.  I am officially done w/ soda and going to dessert one day a week...that way I can have what I really want once in a  while instead of having cheap substitutions and way too much of them. 
SMALL CHANGES.  Gotta start somewhere.

so that's the story for now. Wish me luck!!!
...t.


----------



## twanner

Hi everybody!  I'm ready to take the plunge.  I have a big family trip to WDW planned for 10/15/08 - 10/22/08 and I need to lose about 35 pounds.  I want to be able to look at my vacation pictures without scrutinizing my gut in every one!!  


Name: Kelly
Age: 35
Location: Penfield, NY
Diet: Sparkpeople.com and exercise--just about to rejoin the YMCA
hurdles to overcome: Eating after dinner in front of the television  
Exercise: YMCA-swimming, treadmill, aerobics class 
Start date: 1/6/2008
Goal: 160 and flapless upper arms
Weight at start: 192
Weight loss to date: 0

I'm excited to post every week because I know I'll find a lot of inspiration here.  Thanks everybody!


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

I do not own a scale so I can't send you weight loss, I will do inches maybe. I think I have a tape measure.
Lori



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all, its me Sarah.  Well, I started this thread, and I brought up the idea of a buddy system, so now I have put everyone into their own buddy support system.  I tried very hard to put everyone together by weight, diet, and/or what exercise your doing.  I hope everyone is happy with the outcome!  If you don't feel that you want a buddy, please contact me privately, and I will take you off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weight Loss Supporters List as follows:
> 
> 
> SharpMomOfTwo
> flipflop
> 
> 
> tchrrx
> brymolmom
> 
> 
> disneyjeremymom
> ChevyNat
> 
> 
> fortheluvofpooh
> AMaloy314
> 
> 
> Suzanna1973
> princesskimberella
> 
> 
> TinaLala
> chiefdragon
> 
> 
> Not so Dumbo
> momof3girls6712
> 
> 
> DISNEYFOS
> dreamer17555
> 
> 
> bebelle
> disnut1149
> 
> 
> twins4disney
> emma'smom
> 
> 
> momz
> tttessa
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565
> tina_la
> 
> 
> ljhmom
> SharpMomOfTwo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far there are 25 of us, and I think thats great!  Also, I was thinking it would be a nice incentive if every Monday everyone on this "Weightloss for Mickey" thread contacts me privatley telling me exactly how much they have lost for the week.  I'll total it up, and we can see what we've lost together as a team!
> 
> *GO US!​*


----------



## SmallWorld71

smwf71 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Name:  Shawn (yes, I'm a girl)
> Age:36
> Diet: WW - on my own - lifetime member - don't want to pay to go back
> Exercise:  30 min walk 5 xs a week, 1 1/2 hour Masters swimming 2xs a week
> Location:  Dayton, OH
> Goal 26# lost by March 29 and size 12s feeling loose, I'm 5'11"
> Start date:1/2/08
> Weightloss so far:  weighing in on 1/09/08
> obstacles:  kids, family events, birthdays



Hi Shawn,
I'm your buddy, but sadly I seem to be somewhat technically challenged and can't figure out how to send a PM. If you send me one, I should be able to reply back. 
Emily (SmallWorld71)


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey everyone - don't forget to email me with your weekly weightloss today!  I'm going to add it up, and post the total lost as well as our "biggest Loser"  Also, if you email to my aol account (sharpparties@aol.com) please don't forget to leave your Disboards screen name so I know who you are.




*Together We Can Do This!​*

​


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I emailed you but thought I would also post a note here.   I just officially started on Saturday so I will not be weighing in until next Saturday.  I will let you know next Monday!


----------



## basketballmom

If it's too late to "join," I will still be reading posts and (hopefully) getting some motivation!  I just found this thread today.

We are taking our first family trip in 11 years to WDW in August.  And I am starting my diet/exercise plan today. I, too, would like to a)let myself be in vacation pictures this year and, b)not scream in terror when i see those pictures!

Name: Janet
My location: Texas
Age: 38 next month
Diet: No specific name diet, I just try to cut out "white" foods. Sugar, refined flour, white potatoes.......it has worked for me in the past.  I have huge sugar/carb cravings.
Exercise: This has dwindled down to nothing for me. But I am going to start back on my treadmill, and I also bought a Leslie Sanstone DVD with an exercise band
Current size: 16
Goal: would like to be a 12
Worst obstacle: DR. PEPPER!  Also all the time spent either in the car going to basketball games or concession stands at basketball games!  I don't take time to fix myself healthy meals.

I have 3 DD ages 16, 12, and 8.


----------



## jenne

I only started today, so no weight loss to report yet.  I am actually 2 1/2 lbs heavier than I thought starting out, so I need to get going.
Best wishes everyone!    Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to say Happy Monday and keep the momentum alive!  Haven't weighed in yet today (I weigh in at night at the gym) but I will keep you posted.  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## DCSxTwo

I, too, hope it isn't too late to join this.  We went to Disney in October and I cringe everytime I see one of the FEW pictures that I am in and I don't want to be like that for the trip this coming Dec.  I want pictures of me with my kids in them and not just from Disney.

Name: Sonjia
Location:  Knoxville, TN
Age:  31
Diet:  WW
Exercise:  I have a gazelle that I am planning to use at least 3 times per week for 30-45 minutes.  (I am an over weight, out of shape smoker, obviously I have to work myself up to that long of a time.   )
Current size:  18-20 (depending on the brand) about 195lbs
Goal:  10-12 between 130-140lbs.
Worst obstacles:  My dh (even though he whines and comlains about both of us needing to lose weight, he isn't very supportive even when I just try to make us all eat healthier), I have PCOS and am insulin resistant, I don't cook alot, however, I know plan to start.  

Good luck to all and I hope we are all successful!


----------



## disneymomof1

Hi everyone, I would like to join in !!!  We are heading down to disney in December. I have a whole year to lose weight.  I am really hoping I can do it this time.  I was just diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis and my bones and joints have really been bothering me.  I am about 100 pounds overweight.  I know I would feel so much better to lose it.  Count me in for lots of support.

Name: Lisa
Age: 36
Location: South Jersey
Occupation: Medical Social Worker and part time graduate school student
Family: Hubby and DD (almost 5)
Yearly trips to WDW
Diet: Low carb
Exercise: walking and elliptical machine, also just order Leslie Sansome walking DVD's from QVC
Encouragement:  Need lots of it, I am really tired of being the one taking pictures at WDW, instead of being in them.  
Starting Weight:265  sz 24
Goal Weight: 165
Looking forward to meeting all of you and having a great support system.   We have a WW meeting in our town, but I really don't want to go, I leave DD at preschool all day, I really want to be with her on our down time.  I am hoping this is just the support that will really help me.  Good Luck


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Hello & welcome!

I also have more than 100 pounds to lose and have been doing the Leslie Sansone DVDs.   I think you will really enjoy them.   I can keep up with no problem.   I have only been doing a 1 mile walk in the morning and again in the afternoon (about 20 minutes each time), but its a start, right?  I plan to work up slowly so that I don't completely give up from being too sore.   

Good Luck on this journey!


----------



## danielle782001

The good news is.... what ever weight you take off before the trip should stay off during the trip because of all the walking and activity.  I always eat what ever I want when I go (and I do mean what ever) and I never put the pounds back on and I really think it is because of all the walking....

I always want to lose weight before heading to Disney.  I have that last 15 pounds that always seems to come back and stick around for too long.  I was 212 pounds on the day I had my second baby.  3 years later I am 140.  I was always around 125.  I would be so much happier if I could get there and stay there.  

We are going at the end of Jan.  I am hoping to be 135 by then.  I am doing small portions, five times per day.  Lots of protien and fiber.  Not much bread or pasta.  Running and walking when I can.  

Wish you all luck!!!!!!


----------



## tmatthews

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Hello & welcome!
> 
> I also have more than 100 pounds to lose and have been doing the Leslie Sansone DVDs.   I think you will really enjoy them.   I can keep up with no problem.   I have only been doing a 1 mile walk in the morning and again in the afternoon (about 20 minutes each time), but its a start, right?  I plan to work up slowly so that I don't completely give up from being too sore.
> 
> Good Luck on this journey!



Another fan on Leslie Sansone....just ordered from QVC her 5 tapes and menu guide for under $25!


----------



## tchrrx

All I know is that I'm glad fluffernutter isn't my partner!  My stomach growls every time I read that screen name! 

Alas, they don't sell Fluff in Oklahoma.  However, whenever relatives visit from New England, they always bring me some.  One year, DH surprised me with a box of 5 jars of it for Christmas!     What a guy!


----------



## ChevyNat

yes that sounds really good right now.... NOOOOOO must not give in!!!!!


----------



## ChrisMouse

Temptation...

I work from home, and my mom (who works for us in an office next door) has peanut M&M's in her top desk drawer.

I will NOT CAVE!!!

I will NOT CAVE!!!

Dinner (spicy chicken salad) will be so fantastic...I need no junk.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

LOL - you guys are so bad!


----------



## tchrrx

I went grocery shopping last night & found a 100 calorie pack of Keebler grasshopper cookies.  They tasted just like Girl Scout thin mints!!!  They are now hidden in the back of the freezer, just for me!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

tmatthews said:


> Another fan on Leslie Sansone....just ordered from QVC her 5 tapes and menu guide for under $25!



Yes, I ordered that, too.  Mine came today but I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## danielle782001

tchrrx said:


> I went grocery shopping last night & found a 100 calorie pack of Keebler grasshopper cookies.  They tasted just like Girl Scout thin mints!!!  They are now hidden in the back of the freezer, just for me!



I really enjoy the 100 cal. pack of Kebbler Fudge Stipes.... But the problem is that is very hard to just have one pack.  I am good and only have one pack per day.  That is the only sugar I allow myself.  They are very yummy.


----------



## bebelle

disnut1149 said:


> "you bite it, you write it". Good luck everyone!!!



I love this quote!

Thanks again Sarah---you are providing us all with a great benefit--BUDDIES!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Today was the first day of my diet.  I am going low carb, I did ok but was home all day with my sick DD and I did have a piece of bread.  Well tomorrow is another day, I just have to keep reminding myself that I make my own choices and if I want to be thin when we go to WDW in December than I have to buckle down and get serious.  I did not exercise today at all, had to take DD to dr., she has strep throat.  So she just really wanted to sit and cuddle this afternoon and tonight.  Tomorrow I will commit to at least 30 minutes of exercise.  Go Team !!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Today was the first day of my diet.  I am going low carb, I did ok but was home all day with my sick DD and I did have a piece of bread.  Well tomorrow is another day, I just have to keep reminding myself that I make my own choices and if I want to be thin when we go to WDW in December than I have to buckle down and get serious.  I did not exercise today at all, had to take DD to dr., she has strep throat.  So she just really wanted to sit and cuddle this afternoon and tonight.  Tomorrow I will commit to at least 30 minutes of exercise.  Go Team !!!


----------



## moepanz

Subscribing! Will start Nutri System in a few days Hopefully going back to WDW in April. Hated and I mean hated how I looked in the pics from our Dec trip. YUCK!!! Good Luck to all!


----------



## WInurse

Is it to late or can I still join? I am not going back to the World until 2009, but my daughter wants to have a swim party for her birthday and I would love to not be embarrassed in a swim suit!


Name: Amanda
Age: 25
Location: Wonderfully cold Wisconsin- actually we are having a heat wave
Type of diet: More fruits   and veggies less sugar/ processed foods
Exercise: More of it!!  
Weight: 190's
Goal: 160 by this summer; 140 by Disney time!


----------



## Jen414

I'd like to join also.  We'll be heading back to Disney in August, and although I want to look good then, I really just want my clothes to feel right again and not be too tight, especially my jeans.  

Name:  Jen
Age:  36
Location: MA
Type of diet:  none, really, just trying to watch what I eat
Exercies: 4-5 times per week at Curves
Weight at start : 156
Goal :  145 (or maybe 140, but I'd be happy at 145)
Weight lost so far .5 lbs.
Downfall:  snacks, especially during Patriots games  (Go Pats!!!) and food in the teachers' room--it's always there and it's always bad for you because everyone brings things in that they don't want at their own house!!!!!


----------



## fluffernutter

tchrrx said:


> All I know is that I'm glad fluffernutter isn't my partner!  My stomach growls every time I read that screen name!





I will try and not take this personally,LOL  
hey how do you think I got to this weight in the first place,eating fluffernutters,they ARE the best thing in the world. I cannot keep a jar of fluff here in my house,I would just open the cabinet and take a spoonful all throughout the day,not a good thing.

well,the verdict is in and I survived my first week. I lost 6 pounds. My sugar cravings are still raging on and this is the hardest part for me. I start to lose a little weight ,gain some confidence and then "reward" myself with some sugar which starts the vicious cycle all over again. SO I need some help in saying No    to the mean old sugar,lol

I cant do the 100 pack things,I cant stop myself,so I prefer not to do it,but I need to find some alternative sugary treats when it hits me. It also doesnt help that Im PMS'ing right now...

How is everyone else doing tonight??
Exercising is slow for me,right now. I need to try and find some time,by the end of the night,Im so exhausted that I cant do anything. My little one gets Early Intervention,she has low muscle tone and we have 4 therapists coming in and out of the house every day during the week. Once the nicer weather comes I take the girls out in the double stroller for a walk but right now,its too cold,but hey tomorrow they say 60 for us in NY,wow,what a weird winter this is so far.
so back to the exercise part,I think I just need to wake up at 600 and pop in a tape,not at   430 am  like my buddy,I dont know how she does it,but man I give her credit   

Once again,Im so glad to be doing this with you guys.
have a great night and dont forget biggest loser is on tomorrow night. This time I promise I wont watch it as I eat a bowl of ice cream


----------



## llmurphy17

Age: 37 (in a few days)
Location: NY
Diet: Cut our sugars and breads  SOUTH BEACH
hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise, trying to get on my bike
Exercise: Bike, weights, situps
Start date: 3/18/2007
Goal: 140 target goal (150 1st goal)
Weight at start: 190 
Weight loss to date: 43 pounds


----------



## twins4disney

I think it is really great that we all have such diverse ways of losing weight.  It gives everyone a different perspective on how others can do it. I only was able to do two miles today, walking at work.  My plan is to get up when DH leaves for work at 5:30, walk till 6, then get ready for work.  I figure I am awake anyway, so might as well get up and get moving.  I have to say having this group has helped so much so far.  I was going to WW before, but never felt a connection to the group.  Even thought we may only talk on line with each other we are all joined by the love of the mouse.  Thanks to everyone for their stories and for Sarah starting this thread
Lisa


----------



## twins4disney

I have to know what fluffernutter is...sounds very bad in a delicious kind of way!!


----------



## fluffernutter

twins4disney said:


> I have to know what fluffernutter is...sounds very bad in a delicious kind of way!!



It is a sandwich made up of wonder white bread with peanut butter and fluff which is a marshmallow creme inside and then you just eat it. YUM YUM YUM
it is very bad in a delicious way ,as you said,lol
be glad you havent eaten one yet,one less food to give up in 2008


----------



## kgkmom

OK, everyone, I'm in. My next trip is in early April, and is either a 'girls only' with a friend from High School, or a SOLO TRIP if she can't get time off. So, I need to get cracking, and get serious! 

Age: 40
Location: RI
Diet: Like Tessa, ELEM (Eat Less, Exercise More); have done WW, so will follow their guidelines
Hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise; lack of sleep; demanding job, pre-schooler, and teenager; husband who can eat *anything*!
Exercise: Leslie Sansone DVDs, Firm DVD & steps, outside walking when weather turns
Start date: 1/8/2007
Goal: 135
Weight at start: 170 (highest ever, really depressing)
Weight loss to date: 0

Thanks for starting this thread!!!


----------



## twins4disney

maybe when I reach my goal I can try a small one....that could be awhile, got to love marshmellow creme!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

oh no, cleaned off the tread mill to actually use it as a treadmill not a clothing rack, and it isn't working right. I have to have DH look at it. the motor is running but the band isn't keeping up, so I went into the garage and used the  universal gym for the entire cd of Nicole C Mullins (love her). Better than nothing


----------



## SmallWorld71

twins4disney said:


> I have to know what fluffernutter is...sounds very bad in a delicious kind of way!!



This is DD4's favorite! I don't think I could make her one right now without taken a big, very unladylike spoonful of peanut butter and fluff. No bread necessary. 
Thank goodness I have this thread to check in with and remind me that it will be worth it.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all, its me Sarah again.  
So I put a posting up asking everyone to PM or email me with what they lost for the week so we could post our totals and our "biggest loser."  Out of our 50+  members, only 17 participated   I'm figuring that everyone is just starting out, and that the amount of people doing it *NEXT MONDAY *will be greater.  As far as the people who did contact me, most of us did very well!  I think about two people said they lost 10 pounds, others lost 1-3 pounds.  As for myself, I went from 225.5 to 217.5.  I'm very happy with that, though I've only gotten on the treadmill once since starting.  Was going to go on yesterday, but a neighbor walked up the driveway with her son right as I was about to jump on  
Anywho, I hope the weightloss updates will be better next week, because I think its a great incentive to read what others have lost!  

Good luck this week ladies - and lay off the nutterbutters!!!!





*Together We Can Do This​*


----------



## Jen414

Does anyone have a low-fat/diet type cook book that they really like?  I went to Barnes and Noble, but there were so many, I couldn't pick.  Looking for recommendations.


----------



## twanner

Jen414 said:


> Does anyone have a low-fat/diet type cook book that they really like?  I went to Barnes and Noble, but there were so many, I couldn't pick.  Looking for recommendations.



I LOVE my Cooking Light magazines and cookbooks.  I've never made a recipe I didn't like.  You can find most any cooking light recipe on-line, too.  I just type "blueberry muffins cooking light recipe" or whatever you're looking for, and it always comes up.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I say go to foodnetwork.com.  Ellie Kreeger (SP?) has a pretty good show on there thats for low fat foods.  Also, for the low carbers, there was a show on there called Low Carb & Lovin It.  Its not running any more, but I think you can still get the recipies online.  Heres one that I'm going to make soon:


"Mock" Garlic Mashed Potatoes  

1 medium head cauliflower 
1 tablespoon cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan 
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic 
1/8 teaspoon straight chicken base or bullion (may substitute 1/2 teaspoon salt) 
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon chopped fresh or dry chives, for garnish 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter

Set a stockpot of water to boil over high heat. 
Clean and cut cauliflower into small pieces. Cook in boiling water for about 6 minutes, or until well done. Drain well; do not let cool and pat cooked cauliflower very dry between several layers of paper towels. 

In a bowl with an immersion blender, or in a food processor, puree the hot cauliflower with the cream cheese, Parmesan, garlic, chicken base, and pepper until almost smooth. 
Garnish with chives, and serve hot with pats of butter. 

Hint: Try roasting the garlic and adding a little fresh rosemary for a whole new taste.


Nutrition Information: Yields 4 servings
Nutritional Analysis per serving Calories 153 
Fat 12 grams Saturated Fat 7 grams 
Carbohydrates 8 grams Fiber 4 grams 
Net Carbohydrates 4 grams   


I've had something like this once while I was at a restaurant and it was pretty good.  Can't wait to try it at home!


----------



## Cinderella728

Name: Alisa
Age: 27
Location: Philly, Pa
Type of diet: South Beach
Excercise: Walking 
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 204.4
Weight loss to date: 8.5 (196.0)

my ultimate goal is to get to the 150 range, but we are leaving for Disney in August so I am hoping to be in the 160 range by then and then keep working to get to my ultimate goal.

SO excited to have team members for support


----------



## disneymomof1

I just started yesterday and it's worse than I thought.  I had to go buy a new scale, haven't had one for years.  When I joined in I listed my weight at 265, but GASP it is 281 !!! I can't believe it, I just listed my weight from when I was at the doctor last which was July, I can't believe I am fifteen pounds heavier than I thought.  It truly is an inspiration, because I have never ever been this heavy, NO WONDER MY BONES AND JOINTS ACHE.  I am committed to losing weight now more than ever.  I am 5'10" so I am tall, but with that weight I should be 10 feet tall.  So I will report my weight loss next Monday.  Our weather here is beautiful so tonight I will take a nice looooong walk.  Good luck everyone, have a great day.


----------



## samanthacatangel

Hello, I would love to do this too!(And Sarah said it was OK, lol)

Ugh, I just don't want to post this...

Name: Samantha
Age: 39
Location: Staten Island, NY
Type of diet: healthy eating/portion control
Excercise: Walking/Jogging (right now more walk than jog) 2 miles per day / Resistance Training 
Start date of diet: 1/2/08
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 208.5
Weight loss to date: 2.0


I am on synthroid, so weight loss is always a little slow.  I really have a goal of getting into a size 8/10 rather than the # on the scale.  Currently, I am a 14/16.  But, I did get to walk outside today - over 60 degrees in NYC!


We are going to DL in Feb and it is my first trip to California!  My goal for this trip is to have walked every day prior for a minimum of 2 miles.

Next for my 40th birthday, I am off to WDW in April - and I want to be at least a size 12 for that trip.

Who knows, if I hit my goal before the end of the year, maybe I will reward myself with WDW for next Christmas!

Good luck ladies!

Samantha


----------



## SilverMickey

Oh my I don't want to post this either...  how ever it may keep me on this diet.

Name: Donna
Age: 43 
Location: NH
Type of diet: Scarsdale
Excercise: Walking/want to get up to 5 miles a day before my april 2008 trip  
Start date of diet: 1/6/08
Goal: 150
cw 225.5/sw 228.5/ltd 3.0 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)

I have a giant battle with a thyroid that failed but I'm gonna kick it in 
the $#%*@ this time!


----------



## MWatson

F
29
Weight Started: 179 
Weight Today: 178.8
Weight Goal: 135  

We are going to WDW in Oct. and I want to look good. Better than I did back in 2004 when we went to WDW. This will be mine and my husbands 3rd trip, our oldest son's 2nd and our two little one's 1st. So this will be a very good trip to remember. 

I started walking a mile a day yesterday and I am going to do some light weight training. I hope I can stick to this. It was verrrrry cold when I walked today. Tomorrow is a little bit warmer. I am trying to stay dedicated.


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

I so need to get a scale. Sorry Sara, I can't report in if I have no scale. UGH. But money is so tight right now. Paying off Christmas. I will get a scale someday. But for now I am just guestimating and saying how I feel. I feel about 215, so I am listing that as my start weight. Size 16 jeans need to go in the trash as soon as I shrink my butt out of them.
Lori


----------



## ChrisMouse

Any struggles or temptations?

I had a REALLY hard day yesterday, but am going strong today.

Just thought I'd send a hug out there for any of you who are struggling today.

We can do this!!   

Chris


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

ChrisMouse said:


> Any struggles or temptations?
> 
> I had a REALLY hard day yesterday, but am going strong today.
> 
> Chris



Today has definitely been a bit harder than the previous days.  Course I only started on Saturday so this is only the 4th day!   

I am sticking to the food I brought with me to work today though and resisting the urge to go to the deli or pizza place around the corner!


----------



## ChrisMouse

You're doing great!  I'm so glad I don't have a deli or pizza place around the corner. That would be so hard!

I'm working on remembering my favorite quote from WW:   "nothing tastes as good as being healthy feels"

Maybe that will help keep you out of the pizza place (at least for a few minutes   )

My husband is a pizza addict.  The main reason I'm feeling so good about my weight loss chances "this time around" is that he is finally joining me in my efforts.  He used to drive me crazy eating pizza in front of me while I tried to eat a salad.

Having only healthy food in the house makes SUCH a difference.  In previous years, my husband and kids have eaten one way, me another...it was like I was destined to fail!

This time, we're all going in together!

Good luck --you can say NO to the deli and pizza!!!!   Be strong!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

ChrisMouse said:


> You're doing great!  I'm so glad I don't have a deli or pizza place around the corner. That would be so hard!
> 
> I'm working on remembering my favorite quote from WW:   "nothing tastes as good as being healthy feels"
> 
> Maybe that will help keep you out of the pizza place (at least for a few minutes   )
> 
> My husband is a pizza addict.  The main reason I'm feeling so good about my weight loss chances "this time around" is that he is finally joining me in my efforts.  He used to drive me crazy eating pizza in front of me while I tried to eat a salad.
> 
> Having only healthy food in the house makes SUCH a difference.  In previous years, my husband and kids have eaten one way, me another...it was like I was destined to fail!
> 
> This time, we're all going in together!
> 
> Good luck --you can say NO to the deli and pizza!!!!   Be strong!




I actually have a regular deli, an italian deli, a thai place, a pizza place, a chinese place, a diner, two italian restaurants, a japanese restaurant and an eclectic new world kind of place all within a very short walking distance.   I am sure I forgot some place, too.   It is very hard to not let myself walk out and get something yummy rather than eat the lean cuisine and salad that I brought!

My DH doesn't have to lose weight but DS does so we are all eating healthier.   DH doesn't eat anything in front of me that I can't or won't have which is good.    He gets his pizza or McD's fix for lunch at work!   I am glad that your DH is joining you in a healthier lifestyle.   I just hate the word diet!


----------



## tttessa

Hiya,
those who loooove pizza - I make my own now  as a treat - I have a breadmaker to whizz up the dough from a packet mix so I can't cheat the calories - no guesstimates!!!.  

Using weight Watcher's points system:
TOTAL - for the whole pizza:

base 10points (well, 9 and a half, but if you count big, you lose more...)
tomato sauce topping 2 points
ham 2 points
peppers/mushrooms/courgettes(zuccini?) tomato 0
cheese 6 points (not a lot, but enough to give a good rich taste, stick with full fat - it tastes better cooked!!!!...)

So that makes 20 points for a 16 inch pizza - I eat 8 points worth (just under half!) for a main meal with a green salad. Hubby has the rest.

Cheers - and keep up the good work!!!!  Any other recipes?? - I need a low fat/point lasagne, but cannot get the points low without compromising the taste/richness - anybody??

Cheers,
Tessa


----------



## tttessa

OOPs -
 forgot to add the dieting tip - my gran is slim, fit and healthy at 90 so I asked her advice (+ shared it with my buddy..) she said- she only *ever *eats with a knife and fork.  (or a spoon I guess for soup.... but I think you get the meaning...)

Makes you think about snacking - imagine sitting with a plate with a candy bar/ handful of potato chips(we call them crisps) and a knife and fork...

Tessa


----------



## disneymomof1

I haven't really had time to research and gather some good recipes yet.  My go to meal right now is an egg beaters omelette with canadian bacon, cheese and broccoli rabe.  I love it, easy to make and very satisfying.  I also saw a lady on the Ellen show and she said we should be adding fiber to our meals, and if you add Benefiber (mixes clear) to your water you will feel fuller. So I will try that trick and let you all know.   My problem isn't feeling full, it's feeling stress and then eating.  I have a somewhat stressful job and when the stress hits, my need for chocolate rises.  Give me strength !!!


----------



## danielle782001

ChrisMouse said:


> Any struggles or temptations?
> 
> I had a REALLY hard day yesterday, but am going strong today.
> 
> Just thought I'd send a hug out there for any of you who are struggling today.
> 
> We can do this!!
> 
> Chris



It is my son's 5th birthday today.  I had family at the house on Sunday.... of course I had a piece of cake.  Last night I made brownies for his party today and I had a more then a few spoon fulls of brownie mix.  I love brownie mix.  Anyway, his party is today and I know I will have some pizza and cake at the sad1: .... Our trip is in three weeks.  I will have to get on track in the morning and hit it hard if I want to *reach my goal of a 5 pounds loss for Mickey*.  Here is to hoping that it will happen.


----------



## SilverMickey

danielle782001 said:


> It is my son's 5th birthday today.  I had family at the house on Sunday.... of course I had a piece of cake.  Last night I made brownies for his party today and I had a more then a few spoon fulls of brownie mix.  I love brownie mix.  Anyway, his party is today and I know I will have some pizza and cake at the sad1: .... Our trip is in three weeks.  I will have to get on track in the morning and hit it hard if I want to *reach my goal of a 5 pounds loss for Mickey*.  Here is to hoping that it will happen.



Chose one or the other...  sounds like you already had brownie(mix) so just go for the pizza and make sure you give away all the brownies at the party.  Drink a ton of extra water!  Wash the calories right through you .

I'm headed to WDW the last week of april and hope to lose 25-30 by then but will be happy with my goal of 18.

YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## SmallWorld71

tessa - Thanks for the pizza idea! We've made pizza before and the kids love it. Definitely a good way to control the points. I haven't had pizza in a while and am starting to crave it. This will be much better than ordering delivery and eating the whole greasy thing. 

I have a cold, so I've been eating a little more the past couple days, but I've been making sure to grab things like extra fruit for the energy - not Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## danielle782001

SilverMickey said:


> Chose one or the other...  sounds like you already had brownie(mix) so just go for the pizza and make sure you give away all the brownies at the party.  Drink a ton of extra water!  Wash the calories right through you .
> 
> I'm headed to WDW the last week of april and hope to lose 25-30 by then but will be happy with my goal of 18.
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!



Thanks for the encouraging words! I will just eat the pizza, skip the dessert and drink water!  Thanks again!!


----------



## fluffernutter

so how is everyone doing today??
I am okay,just really feeling the effects of sugar withdrawal and its not fun at all.   

I watched biggest loser last night and that motivated me alot.I liked how they gave the couples the tempation test and some failed big time. Im not sure if I would have done it $5,000 to the winner of the challenge is alot of money,so if I did it,I might have used the calories on protein instead of the corn dogs and cakes,like the others did,but who knows what I would have done,,notice they had no fluffernutters there,LOL  

I will try and reply to those that posted but for now,just wanted to mention the post about the pizza party,etc I feel for you. Its really hard to be strict when you have tempttions all around. But like the other post said,have some pizza,drink lots of water. I would remove some of the cheese and maybe get a veggie slice or have a salad with it,so you can stop at 1 piece. and if you really want a cupcake,then have half and throw the other half away,so you dont feel deprived. but the biggest thing to remember,is that you are doing this party for the event and not for the food  ,and you want to be around for your sons next birthday even healthier than today,know what I mean,. so hang in there and stay focused on having fun. we all know what the pizza and cupcakes taste like and thats what got some of us in trouble in the first place,lol

I on the other hand threw a whole bunch of stuff out of my house,sugar,junk food,etc
I figure my kids shouldnt be eating it either and if its here its really temptation for me,so out it went, it was like saying goodbye to an old friend,kind of pathetic when you think about it,but i guess that just shows me Im really addicted to ths stuff,like a junkie is to drugs,the sugar is my drug.  

okay,next thing,for all of you interested in the leslie sansone wlk away the pounds dvds,they have it on sale on amazon,here is the link,I hope this is allowed. it is for the 1 and 2 mile combo dvd set,only 6.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000062XEI

I like what one of you posted about the fork,spoon trick when eating something. Im sure I wouldnt go around eating m&m;s with a spoon,but remember the episode on seinfeld ,they did eat a candy bar with fork and a knife,hhhmmm,LOL  
I did keep that tip in mind everytime I went to eat something today,so I hope I stay like your grandma at age 90 and slim. thank her for the tip!  

I think thats it for now,my kiddos are waking up from nap.

I hope all of you are doing okay today!
Marcy


----------



## fluffernutter

tttessa said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Cheers - and keep up the good work!!!!  Any other recipes?? - I need a low fat/point lasagne, but cannot get the points low without compromising the taste/richness - anybody??
> 
> Cheers,
> Tessa



Hey Tessa
Here are 2 weight watchers core lasagna recipes. Hope this helps you a bit,
MCCALLS BAKED MEATBALL LASAGNA 

FOR THE MEATBALLS: 
1 lb lean ground beef 
2 Tbsp chopped onion 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
2 Tbsp chopped parsley 
1 tsp dried oregano 
3/4 tsp salt 
Dash pepper 
2 Tbsp grated ff parmesan cheese 
1 egg 
FOR THE SAUCE: 
1/4 cup olive 
1/4 cup chopped onion 
1 clove garlic 
1 (1 lb, 12 oz) can whole tomatoes, undrained pts recipe for juice 
2 cans (6-oz each) tomato paste 
2 tsp dried oregano 
1 tsp dried basil 
1 Tbsp sugar subsitute 
2 tsp salt 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1/4 tsp pepper 
FOR THE LASAGNA: 
1/2 (1-lb size) pkg ww LASAGNA 

1 lb ff mozzarella cheese, diced 
1 lb ff ricotta cheese 
1 cup grated ff parmesan cheese 

TO PREPARE THE MEATBALLS: 
In medium bowl, combine all ingredients; toss lightly to mix well. 
With teaspoon, shape mixture into 30 balls, each 3/4 inch in diameter. 

TO PREPARE THE SAUCE: 
In hot oil in large, heavy skillet, brown meatballs; remove. Add 
onions, garlic; saute 5 minutes. 

Add rest of sauce ingredients, with 1/2 c water and meatballs; stir 
to mix. Bring to boiling; reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, 1 1/2 
hours, stirring occasionally. 

TO PREPARE THE LASAGNA: 
Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray 13x9x2 inch baking dish. 

Cook lasagna as label directs. Drain; rinse in water. 

In baking dish, layer half the ingredients: Lasagna, mozzarella, 
ricotta, tomato sauce with meatballs, parmesan cheese. Repeat. 

Bake 30-35 minutes. 

Makes 6 servings 
Source: adapted from Great American Recipes, 1973 

===================


and
==========================
 Lasagna with Polenta 

cooking spray 
1/2 cup onion(s), diced 
2 small cans sliced mushrooms 
16 oz chopped frozen spinach, thawed 
15 oz fat-free ricotta cheese 
1 cup FF Shredded Mozzarella Cheese, (about 4 oz) 
1 large egg white(s) 
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg 
14 oz canned tomato sauce 
14 oz canned diced tomatoes, with basil, garlic and oregano 
1 tube pre-made polenta 
2 Tbsp Non-Fat Grated Cheese Topping [or soy parmesan] 

Instructions 
------------ 
1. Preheat oven to 350ºF. 

2. Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and set pan 
over medium-high heat. Add onion, mushrooms and garlic; sauté until 
mushroom liquid cooks off, about 5 to 7 minutes. 
Add spinach; cook until liquid evaporates, 
about 2 minutes more. Remove skillet from heat and transfer mixture 
to a large bowl. Add ricotta, mozzarella, egg white and nutmeg; 
mix well to combine. 

3. Mix together tomato sauce and diced tomatoes in another bowl. 
Spoon 3/4 cup of tomato mixture into bottom of an 11 X 7-inch 
baking dish. Top with polenta slices 

4. Top with 3/4 cup more of tomato mixture and 1/2 of cheese 
mixture; spread cheese mixture to make an even layer. 
Top with more polenta and press slices slightly into cheese mixture. 
Top with 3/4 cup more of tomato mixture and remaining cheese mixture. 
Top with remaining polenta pressing slices slightly into cheese mixture. 
Top with remaining tomato mixture. Sprinkle with grated topping. 

5. Bake until lasagna filling is bubbly and top is golden, about 
40 minutes. Let stand 10 minutes before slicing into 6 pieces. 

================
and here is more which is also point friendly

=====================
Veggie lasagna 

12 Lasagna noodles 
1 medium eggplant (diced/chopped) 
1 medium zucchini(sliced) 
3 garlic cloves (minced) 
1 tsp. salt 
1 Tbl basil 
1 tsp. oregano 
1 tsp. italian herbs 
1 tbl canola oil 
1/4 cup dry cooking sherry 
red pepper (sliced small) 
8 mushrooms (sliced) 
2 x 12 oz cans of Hunts Italian Tomato sauce 
1 small can of tomato paste 
2 dashes of tobasco sauce 
1 can (medium) of refried beans 
1 cup of salsa 
a bunch of fresh spinach leaves (chopped) or 1 package of frozen spinach 
cheese to taste
Heat oil in a stir fry pan, add eggplant, garlic and salt
- stir fry until eggplant is just about tender (not too soft)
-- you may have to add a little water if oil is sucked up by eggplant. 
Add zucchini, basil, oregano, italian herbs
-- stir fry for about 2 minutes more, then add dry sherry, red pepper and mushrooms
-- cook for another 2 minutes, then add tomato sauce, paste and tobasco sauce (cover and simmer for 5 minutes
- stirring occasionally). 

While this is happening
-- in a small pan heat the refried beans and salsa until warm.
Cook lasagna noodles as per package directions.
When noodles are done, preheat oven for 350 degrees Fahrenheit. 

Spread some of the eggplant mixture on the bottom of the lasagna dish, place 4 noodles over this
-- add one layer of eggplant/zucchni sauce, cover with 4 more noodles; spread refried bean and salsa mixture over noodles, add chopped spinach over mixture and add a small amount of sauce over it.
Place last 4 noodles over spinach and spread the final amounts of sauce over the noodles (cover it). 

For the cheese topping:
Chop 2 bunches of cilantro (chinese parsley), sprinkle over last sauce layer of lasagna, then add cheese over all of it (i use about a cup) and place in oven and cook for 35 minutes. 

Voila it's done -- it isn't as much work as it looks -- and it's very good! 

Roughly 4pts/slice if you slice it nine ways

=======

happy cooking 

Marcy


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  I'm going to buddy up the latest set of "newbies" some time tonight, whenever I get a chance.  Since we are being so personal on this thread (telling our weights is VERY personal!), I just thought it would be nice for us to tell everyone a little about our lives.  I'll start:
I've lived here on the Jersey Shore my whole life, in 4 different towns.  I met DH when I was just 20, and moved in with him very shortly after - he was a 26 year old pharmacist and had his own place.  He proposed to me just about one year into our relationship in a little pub that was 2 blocks away from our apartment (it was NOT romantic at all, but it did the trick!).  The wedding was wonderful - on the beach - and would have been the perfect day except for the tradgic death of our best man/best friend 3 months prior - _We still miss you very much Joe_.  Six months before the wedding, we moved out of our apartment into our new home.  The house was built in 1960, and stayed there until we moved in!  One thing we did the day we got back from our honeymoon - from Disney - was rip out the kitchen - and for about 6 months thereafter we ate out!  Maybe that had something to do with the weight gain??  On our first anniversary I was pregnant with our first daughter Emily who was born 2/4/05.  We made the announcement at Emily's first birthday party that I was pregnant again, and Sophie was born 9/22/06.  Now I am a SAHM, though I have an Event Coordinating company that I love, though in a few years after the girls start school I would really love to join a company and specialize in fundraiser's.  
So that's about it, I'm sure I'm missing a few important aspects of my life, but you get the gist of it!  Its funny though... growing up in high school and such, I thought I was so over weight at a size 10-12.  I never wore anything revealing and usually wore clothing that was way to big because that was the way I saw myself.  Now at a size 18-20, I would give anything to be back to my high school weight again.  I guess that's why I started this - to feel better about myself, and to hopefully make a difference in someone else life.  



*Together We Can Do This​*


----------



## tchrrx

My name is Holly and I teach 3rd grade at a private, Christian school.  After 7 years of public school, kindergarten, I needed a change in a big way.

Two years ago my DH (pharmacist) and I adopted a five year old girl through the state.  After several years of inferility, we realized that adoption was our option and we took it.  The day after DD's official adoption, I began WW.  I thought, you know...I'm carrying baby weight from a baby I never had!   

BTW-  DD & I look and (unfortunately  ) act exactly alike!  It's amazing how God matched us up!

DH and I, along with my parents, took DD for her first Disney trip that first summer that she moved home.  We fell in love with it and became DVC members shortly after.  We are now gearing up for our 3rd annual trip!  DH thinks DD & I are crazy b/c we see hidden Mickeys everywhere and are Disney obsessed.  However, he's the one supporting our habit...

My biggest food problem right now is the amount of candy/pop available at my new school.  Today I popped a handful of M&Ms b/c they were there & I needed a chocolate fix.  I just checked the nutrition info & I ate about 5 points worth!  Now I'm in the negative numbers again today.     But, I was actually trying to start eating a couple less points, so I'm actually probably right on track.

I am very excited by this thread & look forward to seeing us all succeed with this!

BTW again-  one of my students brought me a Mickey bag (perfect for my lunch bag!) and a Minnie notebook (great for recording my points), so I've got "Losing Weight for Mickey" covered on all angles now!


----------



## Not so Dumbo

fluffernutter said:


> so how is everyone doing today??
> I am okay,just really feeling the effects of sugar withdrawal and its not fun at all.
> 
> I watched biggest loser last night and that motivated me alot.I liked how they gave the couples the tempation test and some failed big time. Im not sure if I would have done it $5,000 to the winner of the challenge is alot of money,so if I did it,I might have used the calories on protein instead of the corn dogs and cakes,like the others did,but who knows what I would have done,,notice they had no fluffernutters there,LOL
> Marcy



I watched it too!   I was really comforted with the fact that even though these people worked out day and night and ate a very strict diet (except for the temptation challenge) they still only lost between 1-3 lbs.  Now I don't feel so bad that I've been working my butt off (well, I wish) and haven't lost any weight yet.
I can't believe that Mallory gained 1lbs.  I don't think it was because of the M&M's.  That wouldn't be enough calories to put on a pound.  It must of have been because she was building muscle or retaining water ( you know how us women are with water retention)


----------



## tmatthews

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all, just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  I'm going to buddy up the latest set of "newbies" some time tonight, whenever I get a chance.  Since we are being so personal on this thread (telling our weights is VERY personal!), I just thought it would be nice for us to tell everyone a little about our lives.  I'll start:
> I've lived here on the Jersey Shore my whole life, in 4 different towns.
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This​*



I live at Jersey shore too......about as south as you can go!!! how about you?


Just got in the mail today a set of DVDs from Leslie Sansone that comes w/ meal plan...(QVC) Looks interesting but each walk is any where from 35-55 minutes! I like her 1 miles in 17 minutes....I am hoping to find the time!


----------



## dreamer17555

I'll hop on board the info train

I'm Becca and I am 24. I was born in Texas but split growing up between Houston and Cleveland, OH. My Mom lived in Cleveland, Dad in Texas and I did half a year in each state till I was 12. Then I lived in Cleveland full time. I Moved to NC when I was 18. 
I had DD6 when I was 18 and in my first year of college. I kept going to school part time and hopefully by this time next year I should finish my Teaching Degree in Elementary Education. My DD6 is smart, sweet, pretty, and does competition dance for 5 hours a week. I met DH 3 and a half years ago and we had a son in Feb. I am a SHAM except for a few hours of classes when DS is in daycare.

I was scary thin in High School. SCARY THIN. I am 5'10" and I weighed 110-115. It did not look good. I thought it did and pretty much stopped eating. When I found out I was pregnant with DD I was but on bed rest for 4 months. That put on some major pounds as did the depression that followed her birth (She was a preemie). I eventually stayed at 145 but in the past two years have ballooned up to 165. Its hard for me to find time to workout but since starting I have decided that if I have to be selfish about it so be it, and I haven't missed a day at the gym thus far.

Currently I am down to 158 and so happy. I can't wait till I hit my goal!

I think everyone here is gonna rock this! Way to go everyone!

-Becca-


----------



## SmallWorld71

My name is Emily and I teach 1st grade in a small, coastal town in Massachusetts. DH is a dispatcher for an ambulance company. We are 15 days apart in age and had our 1st date when we were 16. It was a short lived relationship though. We bumped into each other over the years, became friends, then had a very short "courtship" before we decided to get married. And so, 10 years after our 1st date we were married. Very "When Harry Met Sallyish." 

We have 3 kids. My step-son is 12 and in the 6th grade. DS8 is in 3rd grade and DD4 is in pre-school. DS8 and DD4 both attend the school that I work at. Some days it is great being in a small town where everyone knows you and the kids go to the same school where you work - some days it can drive you crazy though. 

I've never been skinny but was not particularly overweight until after I had kids. I used nursing as an excuse to eat anything I felt like. The pounds post-baby just kept coming off. This worked fine until I stopped nursing and didn't cut back on the food.  Ironically, I married a very skinny man. I've tried dieting many times. My conviction and will is much stronger this time though.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

tmatthews said:


> I live at Jersey shore too......about as south as you can go!!! how about you?
> 
> 
> Just got in the mail today a set of DVDs from Leslie Sansone that comes w/ meal plan...(QVC) Looks interesting but each walk is any where from 35-55 minutes! I like her 1 miles in 17 minutes....I am hoping to find the time!



I'm in Monmouth County, pretty close to Monmouth Mall and Freehold Mall.  We really love it here, still get the summer traffic, but it also doesn't totally die down in the winter like in some southern communities.  I remember we made the mistake of staying in a beautiful Cape May B&B in October - NOTHING was open, NOTHING was going on.  We left early!  I just ordered some Denise Austin DVDs - yoga, palities, and something else, can't remember.  I got them on Ebay for like 8.50 with S&H - Pretty good! There not here yet, but I plan to do them at least every other day when the do arrive.  Well everyone, my favorite show GhostHunters is on, and I have to put the kids asleep.  Have a great night everyone!


----------



## samanthacatangel

I am not too far from you Jersey folks!  I am in Staten Island, and have lived here since I was 7, so it's been about 32 years.

Some info:  I am turning forty this year    so it is time for me to get hold of this issue once and for all.  I have spent most of my entire life on some sort of diet, but I am either completely on or completely off. Not much in the middle.  I am aiming for moderation in all things... and lots of cardio!

I am married to my dh for 7 1/2 years, and we have a beautiful 5 year old daughter.  I was a science teacher in the NYC public school system, but I left when DD was born to be a SAHM.  I hope to be back at work next September - I miss my job (I loved teaching!)  I also just finished my Master's this past June - very stressful to write my thesis!

I also sell antique cookbooks (from 1820's - 1920 or so) on ebay for some extra $$, but I still miss my old job - and my health insurance.

Part of my decision to be a SAHM was b/c we do not have loads of help - my step dad was diagnosed w/leukemia while I was pregnant, received a bone marrow transplant and passed away when DD was almost 2.  My mom moved 3 months later to California, my Dad works f/t, my brothers live in California and Ohio, so not a lot of family around.  Another stress factor.  Although, sometimes the "buffer zone" is nice  

As far as my weight, I always felt fat, whether I was or wasn't.  I was a 7/9 in high school and I felt HUGE.  I would love to be that size now!  

I gained the most weight in my early 20's, and was subsequently diagnosed with hypothyroidism.  I don't want to use that as an excuse - I know I can lose weight, it just takes a bit more work to do so.

I have been taping the Biggest Loser, and jog/walk on the treadmill while watching it.  I find it extremely motivating.  And I need to post here regularly to keep myself accountable.  So far, I have been doing 2 miles every day, and I have shaved 3.5 minutes off of my time from 1/2/08 until now.

Good luck to everyone!  Here's to a healthy 2008!  

Samantha


----------



## ChrisMouse

It is fun getting to know everyone!  You are all so inspiring!

Ok, as for me, I'm 34, and I can feel 35 speeding towards me (August).  I would sure love to be close to my goal weight on my birthday, but I have a long way to go.

I live in Colorado, with my husband, and I have two kids (DS 7 and DD 5).  We have two terrific cats, too.

I was a pretty skinny child.  My dad used to call me "Skinny  Minnie".  I was a little "softer" in high school.  If I look back at pictures from high school I was a nice, normal weight, though, even though I was insecure.  College did me in, though.  All of the hanging around, eating pizza after 10pm with my then-boyfriend, now-DH Scot...I quickly packed on the pounds.   When we were married in 1995 I wore a size 16 wedding dress, and have fluctuated between 16-20 ever since, except when I was pregnant with my two kids.  I swear, I wanted to be one of those cute people who had the little round pregnant tummy, but instead, every inch of me was pregnant...face, fingers, elbows...I just got round all over.  UGH!!!!  Anyway, nursing didn't help much, although I nursed each of the kids until they were 15 months.  I was hungrier as a nursing mom than I had been while pregnant.  I just stayed in my 16-20 zone...though my first experience with Weight Watchers was following my daughter's birth, and I could see easily that the program worked for me, along with WATP videos.

When I am following Weight Watchers and really eating the way a healthy person should (including a few treats!) I do really well losing weight...but it seems like each late spring/early summer when my work schedule gets really busy, everything goes down the tubes and I pack the weight back on through summer and fall.  It's a cycle I'm determined to break, and luckily this time my husband is joining me. We're counting points together and helping each other get the time needed to exercise, so I think so far it is making a WORLD of difference for me.

I'm in a snug 18/loose 20 now.  On New Year's Day when I made my cliche' resolution, I was at 215 pounds.  As of yesterday I'm at 208 (207 today, but I shouldn't have peeked).   Things that are working for me are lots and lots of water, and exercise.  Today I walked three miles and did 15 minutes on a stairmaster machine.  It was determined to kick my butt...I was determined to defeat it....it was a tie, and we agreed to do battle another day.

My trigger is stress.  The minute I feel stressed out, I forget everything else and just want to eat.  I think when I feel that way I'm going to try to post here to distract myself, so I hope you can all bear with me and just send a hug my way when I get like that.  

I have two trips to WDW to look forward to--one May 10-17 (whole family) and one Nov 17-22 (no kids--we're going for a trade show but will be at the parks in the evenings).  I'd like to be halfway to my goal for my May trip and completely at my goal for November.  *gulp*

I look forward to finding ways each day to support you all.   We can do this!! 

Chris


----------



## SilverMickey

How often do you all weigh yourself?


----------



## SmallWorld71

SilverMickey said:


> How often do you all weigh yourself?



I'm trying to stick to 1x a week. I don't own a scale. I actually weighed myself Monday in the nurse's office at school.


----------



## disneymomof1

Here's a little about me and my wonderful family.  I was never a thin kid, not overweight just stocky.  I was very athletic in school, played sports every season.  My father died of a heart attack when I was 18 and I fell into a deep depression, and in the process gained over 100 pounds.   I went to college part time and worked part time.  It took me 10 years to finish college.  I am a medical social worker for a large nursing home.  I have just been accepted into a program to become a certified teacher and get a Masters degree in special education.  So here I go again with school work, my husband thinks I am crazy.  I met my husband when I was 29, we were engaged 6 months later and married on our first anniversay on the beautiful island of St. Lucia at the Sandals Resort.  Thankfully he also loves disney.  We have a beautiful daughter who will soon be 5 and starting kindergarten next year.  I can't believe that I had gained all that weight after my father died and lost it, and now have gained it all back.  When I look back to how hard I worked, all the time spent exercising, and I am just as big now, but older with half the energy I had before.  I am a size 22-24 now, the biggest I have ever been.  I really want to get down to a 16.  I am not big on weighing in, although I will weigh myself every Monday morning.  I really just want to be comfortable again in my own skin.  And the most important thing is I want to set a good example for my daughter.  I just have to remember that all this weight wasn't put on overnight, so it will not disappear overnight.  Enjoying reading all of your stories, getting to know everyone.


----------



## slduck

Hi to all you new people!  Welcome! 

Just wondering if anyone else in the group has an underactive thyroid.  Mine shut down after the birth of my first child.  I have to keep close tabs on my levels. I didn't take my medicine like I should in December, and I immediately put on a few pounds.  

Anyone have any experience with this or other medical issues that could hinder your progress?


----------



## fluffernutter

wow getting to talk about myself,with 2 kids under 4 I dont get to talk much,lol so this will be fun
okay,you all ready.........
it all began on a cold snowy day back in 1970.....only kidding. 
Im Marcy,will be 38 this March,live in Brooklyn,NY,Im a wahm/sahm to my girls who are 3 1/2 and 2
I say I am wahm/sahm because I started my own company but havent been advertising much right now till things settle down at home,my little one just started getting Early Intervention for low muscle tone and some developmental delays and we have therapists in and out of the house 5 days a week so no time to do my work right now,but Im hoping to get back in the swing of things soon.
Im married 8 years to my great hubby who teaches HS Spanish. I met my hubby online,which I still laugh at but he was meant to be mine. After all the weirdos who answered my ad,he was superman,lol. We had a good life but kids were missing from our lives ,we tried for 7 years,did infertility treatments,etc,long story short,we were told we couldnt physically have our own kids so we decided families can be made more than one way and we went to China where our daughter was born.. She made our life complete. Upon returning home from China 2 weeks later I went to have a fibroid checked and the technician said do you want to hear the heartbeat??" I said "OF WHAT?"" She replied "of your baby,you are 2 1/2 months pregnant!!!!!!!!!"   I cried,laughed,couldnt believe my eyes.we went from a childless couple to having two kids in 1 year.
My girls are our blessing and our miracle.   

we recently had another surprise,we found out I was pregnant 6 months ago but 2 months ago,I was 4 months pregnant ,had been seeing heartbeats and baby on sonograms,etc and when I went in for my next appt there was no more heartbeat. I was devastated to say the least. I have come to better terms with it. I decided to have genetic testing on the baby to have some closure and to find out what we could. The baby was a boy and had a genetic disorder trisomy 15. so I can feel assured that he is in a better place now.
I definitely am a stress eater and can tell you these past 2 months were not good for my weight at all,I ate and ate,mindless eating which is the worst,kind of just self medicating myself. but in the end,I saw that my health is number one and I have a great hubby and 2 amazing girls that I need to be around for,so Im changing my ways and becoming a better,healthier me.

I really thank you for being here as my support network,I dont really have supportive family and friends to help me thru this,so I am very thankful of all of you.
sorry ,if this was way too much info,but when the kids finally get to nap or sleep I go on and on and on,lol
have a great night
Marcy


----------



## SilverMickey

slduck said:


> Hi to all you new people!  Welcome!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else in the group has an underactive thyroid.  Mine shut down after the birth of my first child.  I have to keep close tabs on my levels. I didn't take my medicine like I should in December, and I immediately put on a few pounds.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this or other medical issues that could hinder your progress?



My thyroid failed while going through puberty...  I found this out when I turned about 38,  I was just diagnosed with osteoarthritisin my hips and balls of my feet.  (I'm now 43) 

I use armour thyroid and it has taken all of 5 years to get "ok"  I actually don't need a nap every day! I wish I had great advise for losing weight... alass I don't...


----------



## bebelle

I shared this with my buddy and I think someone else mentioned it but...I have been using Leslie Sansone walking DVDs. I bought them through QVC. They are very doable but they do get your heart rate up. There are alot of options and they can also be tailored to your fitness level. 

Only 51 days until our trip. Do you think it is possible to lose 51 pounds before we go? Maybe if I cut off an appendage!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, so sorry - I totally forgot about this last night due to GhostHunters and the fact that the lap top was on the fritz - I hate this thing!  So here is the new buddy list - if I forget anyone, just let me know!



disneymomof1
dean556


gottalluvmickey 
looking2cruise 


kiddisney 
twanner 


Cinderella728 
samanthacatangel


MWatson 
kgkmom


llmurphy17
WInurse 


basketballmom
SilverMickey


Jen414
DCSxTwo



Good luck everyone!


*Together We Can Do This!​*


----------



## samanthacatangel

slduck said:


> Hi to all you new people!  Welcome!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else in the group has an underactive thyroid.  Mine shut down after the birth of my first child.  I have to keep close tabs on my levels. I didn't take my medicine like I should in December, and I immediately put on a few pounds.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this or other medical issues that could hinder your progress?



I have been on synthroid since I was 24.  I had gained about 40 lbs in 6 months, my hair was falling out and I was sleeping all the time.  At that time I was working FT and going to school FT, so I thought I was just under stress. When I missed my period (but wasn't pregnant) my GYN sent me for blood tests and I found out my thyroid wasn't working properly.

It makes it harder to lose weight, but not impossible.  

Samantha


----------



## Jen414

SilverMickey said:


> How often do you all weigh yourself?



I weigh myself every day right before I shower.  I feel like doing this keeps me honest and if I gain a little I usually know exactly why.


----------



## logansmummy

OK first of all I am not only eating properly for Disney, My DH and I are eating properly for our 10 year Wedding Anniversary  . We both would like to be our originl weight that we were married at. We are really wanting to just be healthy for us and for our son. He deserves to have happy, healthy parents.  So we will be in Disney on May 1-10th  And hopefully if all goes well we will be at our goal or more.  


Ok here are my DH & My Stats:

Starting weight            DH 205lb                 DW 160lb

Goal to lose                      30lb                         20lb



Wake up every morning and go to the gym at 5am. do 1 hour of cardio 7 days a week, then I do resistence(weights) 3 days a week, or yoga  1 day if there is time. My husband & I make the time to workout, it is a must and during our normal day there is NO time so we wake up very early in the morning to make the time, no time like the present to get healthy! I Know we will succeed because we are both tired of looking and feeling like a yucky mess!!! So it is time to get this figured out. 
Diet Plans for both, smaller portions, we use our salad plates as our dinner plates!!!! Lower carbs(not eliminate--that never works, you lose and then gain back double!!!) 

Typical Daily Menu w/ minor changes to the proteins or Veggies........

Breakfast: Strawberry slimfast or Weight Control oatmeal

snack: russel stovers sugar free carmel chocolate candy........ or rice cake singles(yummy flavors 90 calories)

Lunch: Baked potatoe- orange roughy --asparagus


snack: apple --- or salad(small) 


Dinner----salad light or vinegar dressing----turkey, chicken, or fish....variety. ...any veggie.............


Snack & very helpful to us anyway....makes your belly full.....sleepytime tea? Yep Sleepytime tea


LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER............. 1 gallon a day......................


We go to be earlier too after we brush our teeth...we also found if you brush your teeth after each meal, it makes you think before eating again....


OK, I am hoping to reach our goals by our trip, and I know we will be eating crazy stuff on vacation, but the exercise that is done down there is insane. I swear I do more cardio there than I do here at home. 

Oh well i will wrap this up, I wish all of us success on our goals and love that we can journal or post here, great encouragement here!!!!!  


Good Luck Everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## logansmummy

me too!!! I am glad I am not alone!!


----------



## logansmummy

Oprah just had a huge show about this, so many women have this problem and don't even realize it!!! If you want more info. visit her website, and look for that post.


----------



## logansmummy

bebelle said:


> I shared this with my buddy and I think someone else mentioned it but...I have been using Leslie Sansone walking DVDs. I bought them through QVC. They are very doable but they do get your heart rate up. There are alot of options and they can also be tailored to your fitness level.
> 
> Only 51 days until our trip. Do you think it is possible to lose 51 pounds before we go? Maybe if I cut off an appendage!!!!





Possible but it may be to much at once slowly is better, it stays off better and longer...... GOOD LUCK I wish you success!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

tmatthews said:


> I live at Jersey shore too......about as south as you can go!!! how about you?
> 
> 
> Just got in the mail today a set of DVDs from Leslie Sansone that comes w/ meal plan...(QVC) Looks interesting but each walk is any where from 35-55 minutes! I like her 1 miles in 17 minutes....I am hoping to find the time!



I got mine a couple of days ago.  Now, granted I am seriously overweight and have over 100 pounds to lose, but I couldn't believe how little she expects you to eat!   I am going to calculate how many WW points a typical day on her plan is, but I am guessing it is in the very low range.    I have been doing her DVD's in the morning this week and do love those.  Just can't imagine only eating what she suggests.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

slduck said:


> Hi to all you new people!  Welcome!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else in the group has an underactive thyroid.  Mine shut down after the birth of my first child.  I have to keep close tabs on my levels. I didn't take my medicine like I should in December, and I immediately put on a few pounds.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this or other medical issues that could hinder your progress?




I have been on syntroid since about six months after DS was born (he will be 12 next month).    My medication levels have been adjusted quite a bit over the past year, but according to the blood tests, my thyroid numbers are "perfect" so I can't use it as an excuse any more!      I do think that it makes it a bit harder to lose, but not impossible.    I am going to keep at it this time and see what happens.


----------



## tmatthews

For myself...I live at the Jersey shore where as stated not much happens in the winter! I have 3 children DD16, DS12, DS4. I am remarried now but that hasn't done much for the weight!!! There is always stress at home (come on I have a teenage daughter!!! and a second marriage!) I also work full time as a teacher in special ed. I have been heavy most of my married life but before children I was very skinny. I can remember the days when I couldn't find pants to fit my long legs because my waist was too small!!IMAGINE! Now I find myself shopping in women's dept and looking to see if a 2X will fit! It is very depressing for me. I look at pictures and think...WHO THE HECK IS THAT FAT PERSON??? I am a stress eater! I walk in from work and just want to eat eat eat! Diabetes runs in my family so while I know what I am doing is not good I can't seem to stop! I am hoping this is it for me! I need support to continue so I am thankful you are all here!


----------



## pixiedust247

This is awesome!  Just the motivation that I need to reach my goal of dropping 30 before our trip in June 2008.  

Name:  Stacey
Age: 36 (will be on January 28...time to accept it)
Location: Nashville
Diet: WW
Hurdles: not eating the food left in the serving dishes...and POTATO CHIPS!
Exercise: Eliptical and weights and any exercise video that is "on demand"
Start date: January 1, 2008
Goal: 130 (by June 9)
Start weight: 165
Weight Lost to date: 3 pounds.

Let's support one another as we head towards our goals.  We can do it!


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

fluffernutter said:


> I am so sorry to hear of the Loss of your son. I too lost a son (July 04). It is really hard to control stress after such a loss. You seem to just do what you need to do to get through the day. Big Hugs to you.
> 
> Lori


----------



## SilverMickey

Hi all!

I went out and bought sneakers today.  I don't like sneakers...  every pair I have owned have hurt after just a few hours of wearing them.  I have purchase expensive ones disposable ones... everything in between.  I live for sandals.

I'm starting to exercise more and felt I needed to give the sneaker thing a try.  Figured I would go the inexpensive route and see what gave.  I went to payless and got a pair of Champions on sale for 15.99.  I have had them on ever since.  No ouchie feet yet.  I walked 2 miles with my mom and they still didn't hurt...  if they still feel good in a week I'm going to get a 2nd pair to break in for Florida.

Have a great day!  ~Donna


----------



## princesskimberella

Hi Everyone !!
I am Kimmie, 32 years old SAHM of 3 great kiddos ! I also work on the weekends at a local flower shop. I have always been on some kind of diet since I was in HS. I swear I have been double whammyed by bad genes !! I come from a line of chubby women on both of my parents sides. Including heart disease, diabetes and RA. When I met my now DH Daniel I was very comfortable with my weight 160lb annd a size 8 but within a few years and the stress of planning a wedding and buying a home I gradually went up to a size 14. I ended up having a honeymoon baby and after my son was born I knew we wanted more and feeling horrable about my body I figure what the hey why worry if I am gonna get huge again, well that is not a great way to take care of your body. After my 3rd was born I started WW and lost 35 lbs felt great then we had some issues come up and the had some major stress come our way, and the stress eater I am put everything I lost back on plus some...... my baby is now 4 and 1/2 and I am sick of feeling crappy everyday !! I have banned fast food form my diet !! I swear it is really hard our lifestyle of constantly being on the go it is so much easier to drive thru the nearst McD's. I actually went almost hte whole month of DEC with out it and had it last week and I swear I felt like I was gonna have a heart attack... SO I am gonna try with all my might to stay home ( no shopping - my other addiction besides food ) eat healthy lunches take the time to prepare dinner so our whole family can benfit.
This week has been really hard I have some major PMS going on !!!

My goal for the rest of the week is to make good choices as far as food in concerned. Next week I plan to start walking while the kids are in school.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - I'm doing really great on my diet (exercise is another story), I don't cheat, I don't even think about it (and a friend of mine even tried to tempt with Windmill cheese fries). So I'm doing really well, and DH reminds me that we have a date to go out to this really great restaurant with friends of ours. Its not the fact that I'm worried about myself going off my diet, because I'm not, but the fact that I'm going to this really expensive restaurant that I may not go back to for quite some time, and I can't get whatever I want. Its so unfair, especially since we were all supposed to go out before Christmas, then that was canceled, and we were supposed to go out right after Christmas, then that was canceled! Now its this Saturday, 3 days before my 2 week diet "anniversary." The other thing is, you never know what is put into food when you go out - so I could think that I'm doing everything right, and totally go off my diet. Seeing that I'm on low carb, its really hard once you go off, because you have to get your ketosis levels down again, which takes several days.... its not just like a calorie counting diet where you just go back on the next day, no harm, no fowl. I'm so bummed because food means a lot to me (duh)- I love watching food network and trying/creating new techniques and flavors, it really is a science to me.... I just would rather save our money and go in six months, but its DH's friend, and I can't do that. Just totally bummed!!




*Together We Can Do This!​*


----------



## basketballmom

I have been so busy these last few days, I haven't let myself "play" on the computer.  And then I get on today and there are 5 new pages! Wow!

It is really encouraging reading about everyone's struggles. NOT that I want anyone to struggle with food, etc!   But I don't feel like I am the only one having trouble keeping food out of my mouth!!  

Let's see..........I live in Texas in a very small town.  I teach preschool on Tuesdays and Thursdays. My DH drives a truck and is gone quite a bit.  I have 3 DD.  They are 16, 12 and 8.  The older 2 play basketball, so we are going to games at least 3 nights a week.  I also babysit my 5 year old twin nephews.  Needless to say, there is always something going on in our house!

I really never had a weight problem until after DD12 was born.  Even after DD16, (where i gained 50 lbs.) I still got back to an 8-10 fairly easily.  Right now, my biggest challenge is finding time to exercise.   I am trying a mostly low carb eating plan, but I am not counting carbs or anything like that. Sugar is my weakness.  And french fries. 

Arthritis runs in my family, and so does fibromyalgia. I am starting to have lots of aches and pains even though i am "only" 37.  I need to get some of this weight off to help my poor joints! 

SharpMomOfTwo- congratulations on turning down cheese fries! Wow, I don't think I would've been able to.   What kind of restaurant are you going to?  I don't know a lot about low carb/ketosis, but aren't you allowed to have a little bit of carbs each day? So maybe a bite or two of something wouldn't throw you off, and you could fill up mainly on salad and meat?  And, as someone said earlier, drink lots of water and flush away those carbs!


----------



## DCSxTwo

Hi, all....My name is Sonjia and I am 31 years old.  I have been married to my dh for over 7 years.  I was relatively healthy when dh and I met and were married.  I wore a size 7/8 when we met.  Our courtship was quick, with in six months we were married and expecting our first child.  However, in Dec. 07just short of 5 months pg, I went into preterm labor and Derrick was born to early.  During the pg I gained about 15 lbs pretty quickly.  I dropped it within a month of his death.  I have PCOS and spent the next three years desperately trying to have another baby, going through fertility treatments and starting the process for foster to adopt.  We decided to give fertility treatments one more shot and it worked.  I had my second son, Daigan in Jan. 04 (I can't believe he is getting ready to turn 4!!!  When did that happen?!)  At the time of his birth I weighed 207 lbs!  And I only gained 27 lbs while pg.  The three years of fertility treatments and desperation of wanting another baby had taken their toll on my figure!  I lost about 20lbs in late fall/early winter in 2005/06.  Then found out I was pg again March of 06.  I was over the moon.  I wanted another baby wasn't willing to go through the heartache of fertility treatments again.  Well, my daughter was born in Nov. 06 and again I topped the scales at 208lbs at the time of her delivery.  She was a **** baby and I haven't lost any weight since her birth even though she isn't breastfed anymore, I didn't cut out the extra calories after stopping breastfeeding nor did I exercise.  With two small children, where did I have time??  At least that is what I kept telling myself.  Now, I want to lose weight for my children, for myself.  I want to eat healthier so that they will eat healthier and be healthier.  I am determine to be thinner for our next trip to Disney World.  I want to be in some of the pictures and not just the one taking them.  I want pictures of me with my children!  I, WE can do this together!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

basketballmom said:


> SharpMomOfTwo- congratulations on turning down cheese fries! Wow, I don't think I would've been able to.   What kind of restaurant are you going to?  I don't know a lot about low carb/ketosis, but aren't you allowed to have a little bit of carbs each day? So maybe a bite or two of something wouldn't throw you off, and you could fill up mainly on salad and meat?  And, as someone said earlier, drink lots of water and flush away those carbs!




We are going to an Italian restaurant - need I say more?!  I mean, they do have a few steaks on the menu, as well as salads (though I'm on a low carb diet, I do very much miss my salads and veggies) so I will probally go that route.  They do have a tuna tar-tar on the appatizers, which is great for me, but its like $15 just for that, then like $35 for any steak....  Good thing I'll just be having water with lemon!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just wanted to say to everyone "Good luck over the weekend!"  I know its hard with the kids and DH and such being home the whole time and ask to go to the mall and such - it takes willpower, and I know we can do it!  Look at me, I have to go to a great italian restaurant with friends tomorrow, and I swear I WILL NOT CHEAT!



*Together We Can Do This!​*


​


----------



## logansmummy

you are absolutely right, but we will all get through this weekend. I will tell all of you my DH is so crabby right now , he is so use to eating snacks on the weekends,  he has been dropping hints about how "it sure would be nice to eat some cheese and crackers  or pizza", my reply was " wow, it will sure be nice to fit in our normal clothes again and not feel like a fatty anymore" , he has NO WILLPOWER!!! I don't either usually, however, I feel like I have the world at my fingertips right now ,  I feel in total control? Good Luck to all of you-----------keep it up!!

 WE ALL CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## bebelle

I bought some 100 calorie packs today. I will use them as a special treat--a cup of tea and a bag of cookies!! But for now I am brushed and flossed for the evening.

Good luck to all this weekend. Stay strong. Remember weigh ins are on Monday!!


----------



## DVCJones

Since I started to exercise, I have gained 1 1/2 pounds. 

I have exercised (cardio) every day for no less than a 1/2 hour each day. Talk about taking the wind out of my sail. I haven't increased my calorie intake either. What gives? Jeez!!! Anyone else???


----------



## twins4disney

okay, my name is Lisa I am 39, live in Missouri south of St. Louis, I have two kids, 5 year old twins. When we married neither myself or DH wanted kids, were content to be just the two of us. It went that way for a few years, then bam, the baby urge hit....and lo and behold, I could not get pregnant.  Went on fertility meds for about a year, to no avail not baby.  We stepped up the meds and after the first month of lots of shots, surprise you are pregant with twins.  Throughout our married lives without kids and now with, we love going to WDW.  But now I am bummed, we decided to cancel our Spring Break trip.  It is the practical thing to do, since we are also going to the Destin area in JUne.  So with a heavy heart I deleted my trip ticker.  But I might add the weight loss one, that will help me see my goal every time I log into to this GREAT thread.  I have not been on for a few days and it was exciting to see everyone's progress and tips.  
Thanks to everyone, this is fun!!


----------



## twins4disney

okay, after I sadly removed my vacation countdown ticker, I thought why not add the weight loss one!  But now I cannot remember how I did the first one.  I went to tickerfactory and made my new one, but cannot figure out how to put it into my signature.


----------



## tttessa

DVCJones said:


> Since I started to exercise, I have gained 1 1/2 pounds.
> 
> I have exercised (cardio) every day for no less than a 1/2 hour each day. Talk about taking the wind out of my sail. I haven't increased my calorie intake either. What gives? Jeez!!! Anyone else???



Hiya, 
you are might be like me - my "being good" always lags a week behind.
Also - muscle weighs MORE than fat - so if you are building muscle tone you are losing fat and gaining muscle.

Perseverance is the key - muscle burns calories doing NOTHING - so even if you put on a little to start, you will burn off more for less effort later...

Keep up the good work!!  I wish I could motivate myself to do half an hour a week let alone a day!!!!!
Tessa


----------



## DVCJones

tttessa said:


> Hiya,
> you are might be like me - my "being good" always lags a week behind.
> Also - muscle weighs MORE than fat - so if you are building muscle tone you are losing fat and gaining muscle.
> 
> Perseverance is the key - muscle burns calories doing NOTHING - so even if you put on a little to start, you will burn off more for less effort later...
> 
> Keep up the good work!!  I wish I could motivate myself to do half an hour a week let alone a day!!!!!
> Tessa



Thanks Tessa! I am going to stick with it. I actually enjoy it. I hope to see some results soon. Thanks again for the encouragement


----------



## brymolmom

OK - I NEED to come on here and read all the encouragement every day.  I was good when this thread first started for a couple days - then I had a minor medical procedure done - food is my comfort there is no doubt.  So with all the stress to my body and mind with the medical stuff - well, needless to say have not been good.  You guys are my inspiration to start a new today!

So far I am at 3 points eaten....I am COUNTING and WRITING.   

Any other nice little snacks that are low point (or carb or calorie depending what you're counting) that anyone wants to recommend?  I just bought a big pack of no sugar popsicles.  They are ZERO points and are pretty good - not AS good as the sugar ones, but very decent.  And they take a long time to eat which takes care of the urge for awhile.  Any others?


----------



## tchrrx

Keep up the great work everyone.  Just remember that one 'bad' day is not an excuse to quit altogether.  Last night I had to meet my in-laws at a fast food place.  I could've had the grilled chicken, but I really wanted a burger.  So, I had a kiddie burger, french fries, and a scoop of yogurt.  Was it good for me?  Not at all.  However, I had only eaten about 4 points up until then b/c I knew that was what I'd be doing for dinner.  Plan ahead so that you can be ready for those big point times!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## NJFabFour

Wow, this is just what I need!!!

I've been off the boards for awhile with the holidays and all and am just getting back to focusing on our August trip!
We will be at both the parks and on our first Disney Cruise  and I just keep thinking about how depressing I will look sitting on deck at my current weight!   

I haven't read through the whole thread yet but I will be catching up with you all!  Not really on an official diet yet but came home last week telling DH that our first step is to increase our water intake (my liquid intake was almost all diet soda!   ).  So, baby steps, right?!  I think having a support system, even a cyber one, is so helpful and has worked for me in the past.  

I don't even know my current weight because I refused to look anymore when I got over 185 (and that was BEFORE the holidays!  )  I'm hoping to be at 150 for the trip (or even lower in my ideal world!)  Let's do this gang!


----------



## slduck

Spinach salad, grilled chicken, water and yogurt...getting a little bored with my food choices. 

Just wondering if any of you had some tasty dishes to share!


----------



## SmallWorld71

slduck said:


> Spinach salad, grilled chicken, water and yogurt...getting a little bored with my food choices.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you had some tasty dishes to share!



Fajitas are a good and simple way to jazz up your grilled chicken. Tortillas are pretty low fat/ low points and the rest is veggies. Shrimp fajitas are good too. 

I've been PMSing big time and have been very bad the last few days. Not with sweets, but with carbs. I'm feeling better, so back on track tomorrow.


----------



## tchrrx

I've been eating cereal or oatmeal for breakfast (about 3 points), a 1 point snack around 10, and then lunch at 11:30.  For lunch I have a sandwich or wrap (about 3 or 4 points), wheat thins or triscuits with laughing cow cheese (about 3 points), carrots (0), and then a 1 point snack if I still want it.  For dinner, I fix the same meats I always have (pork loin, chicken, tilapia, etc), I just watch my portions of it.  I eat it with plenty of veggies and one other low point side.  Usually it's adding laughing cow to my steamed broccoli or a piece of pumpernickel bread.  I do some snacking throughout the day and mostly at night.  I've learned to keep 100 calorie packs, 1 point 'candy' bars, and fruit on hand for snacks.  I have been using between 18-24 points a day.  The funny thing is, the only days I really feel hungry are the ones in which I drink pop instead of water.


----------



## jenne

I am a food addict, like many of you are, I would imagine.  I do fairly well during the work week, when my day is very structured, but I tend to fall apart a bit  on the weekends when there is free access to the fridge, couch and TV.

My weeks are so busy that I look forward to the relaxing pace of the weekend, so I don't want to have to start overplanning that as well.  I am just looking for some hints to survive untill Monday!


----------



## logansmummy

Muscle weighs more that Fat.......don't get discouraged!!!! Your body has to make the adjustment....go by the way your clothes fit......Your doing great!!!


----------



## logansmummy

slduck said:


> Spinach salad, grilled chicken, water and yogurt...getting a little bored with my food choices.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you had some tasty dishes to share!




 OK I have some great recipes for you.....

1. any flavor rice cake-1 tablespoon natural peanut butter-slice 1/2 banana place atop and eat up. Very filling, great breakfast lots of water.....

2. Wheat Pasta-large can crushed tomatoes-garlic-shallot-evoo-1 whole bag baby spinich-sliced turkey sausage....YUMMY and Delicious--it makes alot so watch your portiong about 1 1/2 cups should be your serving. 

3. Salad w/ turkery burger(cooked on grill is just delicious) chopped on top w/ 1 hard boiled egg/ sprinkle a little 1% cheese and any light dressing. Yummy & filling.

4. flat-out wheat bread-- place on foil(spray foil lightly w/ pam) spread tomatoes chopped and sprinkle w/ fat free cheese, and top w/ grilled chix and veggies.  put in oven or toaster oven bake until cooked. light and yummy fake out pizza.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, I just wanted to let you know that my BRAND NEW lap top up and died on me!  We are now using our old desk top computer that has a really really bad fan in it, so every once in a while you have to take it apart and hit it to make it stop making that half dead car reving up noise!  We are sending the lap top out tomorrow (Monday) and it should take about 10-14 days  so I won't be able to come on the computer 10 times a day whenver I want like I was able to before...  On Monday/Tuesday morning everyone can still send me their weight loss, and I'll do my best to get on and post them ASAP.

BTW - Went out to dinner last night, and did NOT cheat!  It was very tempting since the other couple got this amazing looking pistachio ice cream cake, and DH got a great looking chocolate cake.  There was bread on the table the whole time, as well as clams casino that we were all sharing, but I was good and didn't have any!  As of my weight in this morning, I'm at my lowest weight!   

Hope everyone had a great weekend, and an even better week!



*Together We Can Do This!​*

​


----------



## tchrrx

If there's anything you need me to do while your computer is being repaired, just let me know.  I'd be happy to help in any way that I can.


----------



## OU1247

Well I am joining this group.
I've never been very heavy but I've never been skinny.

I am also very short for my age.  My trip is in July so I would like to be down to 130 by then.  Any more than that I don't think I would feel right.  Currently I am 141 so here I go.

I have cut back on food portion sizes and I am walking on my tread mill and while my kids are at swim practice I am walking.

So that's my story.


----------



## bebelle

I know that some of you had 10 pound loses last week. How did you do it? I have cut back on my food intake, increased my water consumption and I am doing aerobic exercising atleast 30 minutes a day along with pilates. I have stopped eating after 7:00 PM. I have only lost 3 pounds since 01/03. What am I missing?


----------



## tchrrx

bebelle said:


> I know that some of you had 10 pound loses last week. How did you do it? I have cut back on my food intake, increased my water consumption and I am doing aerobic exercising atleast 30 minutes a day along with pilates. I have stopped eating after 7:00 PM. I have only lost 3 pounds since 01/03. What am I missing?



I think that some of it has to do with what your beginning weight was.  Please also remember that it's better to have it come off slowly and stay off than it is to come off rapidly and then come back on.  It sounds to me like you're doing a great job!


----------



## jenne

You shouldn't be disappointed with 3 pounds a week.  That is 3 pounds less than you weighed  last week.  Pick up three pounds of butter and remind yourself that this weight is no longer on your body.

Studies show that the more steady your weight loss is (1-2 pounds a week), the more likely you are to maintain it.
Congrats on your progress!


----------



## mollyseven

Hi all.
I haven't logged on yet.
I decided as of Jan. 3rd that I have to cut out carbs....not all of course cause all fruit and veggie have carbs...even nuts have carbs.
I go to the Y Tues/Thurs/Fri and swim with a masters competitive team on Mon.Wed and Sat. and still!!!! struggle with being about 25lbs overweight.
For me I know that it all comes down to "what" I eat and not amounts. Well I suppose a slight bit of amounts but in reality I cannot eat carbs (bread/crackers/cereal/chips) and maintain a decent weight. I have put it off and now have been on my carb restricted diet since Jan. 3....a week and a half and am down 8 lbs. Once I decide to do it It just comes off.
I started with eating cottage cheese for breakfast...I put on pieces of cantelope (yes high in carbs) and grapes with a few cashews on top. This fills me up ...with a coffee. I have another coffee mid morning and I am good.
This is all after an hour swim or an hour at the gym.
I have been buying a few atkins bars here or there...the coconut chocolate ones and have one either in mid afternoon or evening as a treat. They taste like a bounty bar to me and I love them. I also bought a 4 pack of atkins shakes and have had them for a couple lunches when I was out and didn't want to eat out.
It definitely requires more planning and more eating in but I totally know it's the only way for me to go. I also gave up chocolate until I can get this under control....I have a total issue with chocolate so I have to obstain for now.
We are going to disney in 6 sleeps so I know I will have to be careful not to go totally off the wagon (it's just a 4 day trip) so that I can stay on track when I get home. I want to be back at goal for my March trip. ...53 days away when the WHOLE family goes...I have some small shorts I want to be able to wear again.....Plus I know I will cut time off my swimming.
Win Win.
Good luck to all in their quest to find what works for them.
I totally understand.


----------



## OU1247

Water is the key.
I do so much better M-F because i have a Ozarka Water Cooler in my classroom.
I hate drinking water out of a glass but when I refill my bottles at school I do so much better.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all I'm back with a new lap top... kinda.  See, my parents go to Florida for the month of Jan every year, and I wasn't aware of the fact that they have another set of lap tops that they just leave down there (must be nice to be so rich  )  Anywho, DH and I went over to their place and got both of their lap tops, and we are both in bed and using them.... it would be ok if it weren't only 7.30!  Anyway, I'll be here to add up all the weight loss, so send them to me!  Either here, or on my email address - sharpparties@aol.com 

If you do send them to my aol address, just make sure to leave your disboards sn.



*Together We Can Do This!​*

​


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I knew there was something I forgot to ask.... I am so NOT a water drinker.  Its just not good to me!  So I've been putting crystal lite into my water bottle.  Its something like 5 calories per serving, no carbs... should I still drink a lot of it like water, or curb it??




*Togerher We Can Do This!​*

​


----------



## logansmummy

The slower you lose the better......the longer it takes to take it off, the better chances it will continue to stay off.


----------



## t-beri

I haven't been around, I've been under the weather.  But I LOVE having a buddy!!!  Thanks for that.

Is anyone else excited to see Oprah tomorrow???  By some sheer miracle I am off of work tomorrow so I figure there must be a message for me on her show 

Water.  I have never been on a diet forum where anyone had an answer to my absolute hatred of the stuff. It actually makes me gag to taste it.  The only thing I hate more than water (ok, i may be exaggerating) is lemon.  So that is no help.  does anyone have any ideas that would make drinking it more appealing???

Recipes.... I'll have to dig one up.  My MIL used to make these muffins w/ pineapple from WW. they were to die for.  Loved to keep them around for a quick breakfast on the go.  I'll get back to you.

...t.


----------



## OU1247

Try Dasni's Grape Flavored water...O cals and 0 carbs.
It reminds me of grape Koolaide!


----------



## t-beri

That's about the only type of water I can drink.  But could I really drink a gallon of it a day???  well, a gallon may be a bit much. 

I was puting a couple of ounces of light cranberry juice in my water, that was drinkable and good for my urinary tract I should probably go back to that.


----------



## bushdianee

I'm in! Iam 49 and will be taking my 2 1/2 year old Dneice to WDW in June by myself I know that I will not be able to be anywhere near my ideal by then as I have a LOT to lose but I want to lose as much as I can by then. I have already started and lost 11 lbs in just over a week. I am drinking special shakes and eating Healthy Choice and Lean Cuisine meals supplemented with vegetables and fruits. Excercise is my hard part. I am currently doing water aerobics once a week and will resume twice a week when I finish my classes in May. Plus I teach full time and babysit my Dneice 3x a week. Between teaching, correcting papers and planning I have a hard time making time for exercise.


----------



## tmatthews

Down 2!!!! I was 1 pound heavier than I originally thought YIKES! But I am glad to see some results here. Doing the walking cds and just bumped it up to the fast 3 miles!!OUCH! Have a great week!


----------



## smwf71

Lost 2.4 this week - total of about 4.5.  Half way to my monthly goal - hope I can keep it up - smallworld71, did you get my email?  Trying to do all I can to stay accountable.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

tmatthews said:


> Down 2!!!! I was 1 pound heavier than I originally thought YIKES! But I am glad to see some results here. Doing the walking cds and just bumped it up to the fast 3 miles!!OUCH! Have a great week!




How long is the fast 3 mile DVD?    I did the Morning one mile for 4 days last week (only about 18 minutes) and then on Friday changed to the 35 minute 2 mile fast walk.    I am about 100 pounds overweight and this one kicks my butt!   I hope after a couple of weeks to move up to a 3 mile one, but I have limited time in the morning for exercise (need to get DH & DS out the door first!).   

Congrats on the 2 pounds!   I lost 4.8 this week, but I know it is because it is the first week back & because I really bumped up my water.   I have no problem getting in 8 glasses a day but bumped it up even more & cut back on the diet soda.


----------



## bebelle

one pound


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

bebelle said:


> one pound



Don't be sad about one pound .... have you seen this?   It really helped me to put 'only' losing a pound into perspective

Hello, do you know me? 
If you don't, you should. 
I'm a pound of fat, 
And I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. 
Want to know why? 

It's because no one ever wants to lose me. 
I'm only one pound, just a pound! 
Everyone wants to lose three pounds, 
five pounds, or fifteen pounds, but never only one. 

So I just stick around and happily keep you fat. 
Then I add to myself, ever so slyly, 
so that you never seem to notice it. 
That is, until I've grown to ten, twenty, thirty or even more pounds in weight. 

Yes, it's fun being only one pound of fat, left to do as I please. 
So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying, 
"Oh, I only lost one pound," (as if that were such a terrible thing). 
For you see, if you do this, 
you'll encourage others to keep me around because they'll think I'm not worth losing. 

And, I love being around you - 
your arms, your legs, 
your chin, your hips and every part of you. 
Happy Days! 
After all, I'm 
only one pound of fat!


----------



## mouseINmn

Can I still join?  I need to buy a scale (my husband got rid of my last one when I got too frustrated by the numbers. Here's my story...I'm 5'4 so a little weight is very noticeable.  In high school I was 115-118 and, at the time, thought I could stand to lose a few pounds. The pounds crept on in college and by the time I got married I was about 135.  After the birth of my second child I managed to get down to a low of about 137 and then not only gained back the weight I lost but also about 15 more lbs.  So I think I am at about 165 now which is my heaviest.  I work out of my home so I have found that I often eat even when I'm not hungry.  The typical emotional eater, I guess.  Most of my friends and my husband are tall and thin so I don't feel like I have anyone here who can relate.  I'm so glad I found you all! I'd love to have an accountability partner to keep me on track and someone to encourage as well.  I want to lose a total of 40 pounds by our trip to wdw in Jan. 09 and hope to lose 15 or 20 by my birthday in May.  We can do this!!!


----------



## dreamer17555

Down Seven from starting weigh. This totally makes up for actually gaining a pund last week and doing nothing but eating right and working out.

-Becca-


----------



## SilverMickey

1.5 pound loss!  Hurray! 

The diet I'm on is a 2 week of specific dieting and 2 weeks of "keeping trim". Sort of learning to not over eat in the long run.

Today I am starting on the weight~loss 2 weeks. I started with the wrong 2 weeks as I had oral surgery on the 2nd.  (OUCH) So I did the keeping trim first.

 So if my brain is working...  I think I have lost 4.5 since January 2nd.

cw 224/sw 228.5/ltd 4.5 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)

I'm excited to hear of everyones progress!    Happy losing.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

I've maintained.  Well, I'm, like, 3/4 of a pound down.  Haha!!  That's probably just after my morning ::ahem:: potty visit.  Haha!!!  I definitely drank more water than that!


----------



## basketballmom

I had a pretty bad day on Saturday.  Why? I drank 2 Dr. Peppers and I had a cheeseburger.  I had gone ALL WEEK without sugar/bread/etc. and on Saturday, I had GAINED 4 pounds!  So I basically said heck with it!  And then yesterday I was much better, and today I have gained another 2.  No, it is not TOM or close.  My body just doesn't want to lose weight. ((sigh!))

I am glad to read of everyone else's losses and success!  I am not giving up, just feeling very frustrated!


----------



## bebelle

mouseINmn said:


> Can I still join?  I need to buy a scale (my husband got rid of my last one when I got too frustrated by the numbers. Here's my story...I'm 5'4 so a little weight is very noticeable.  In high school I was 115-118 and, at the time, thought I could stand to lose a few pounds. The pounds crept on in college and by the time I got married I was about 135.  After the birth of my second child I managed to get down to a low of about 137 and then not only gained back the weight I lost but also about 15 more lbs.  So I think I am at about 165 now which is my heaviest.  I work out of my home so I have found that I often eat even when I'm not hungry.  The typical emotional eater, I guess.  Most of my friends and my husband are tall and thin so I don't feel like I have anyone here who can relate.  I'm so glad I found you all! I'd love to have an accountability partner to keep me on track and someone to encourage as well.  I want to lose a total of 40 pounds by our trip to wdw in Jan. 09 and hope to lose 15 or 20 by my birthday in May.  We can do this!!!



This could have been written by me....same height, weight and born in May among other similarities! Good luck to you!


----------



## disneymomof1

Lost 4 pounds this week !!!  I really kept at it during the week, but the weekend was bad, we went out to dinner Friday night, and we had a family birthday party on Sunday, so of course I wanted a piece of cake !! Anyway, I am in it for the long haul, we are going to disney in december, and my long term goal is 80 pounds, but I have set small goals for myself.  Like when I lose 20 pounds I am going to get my wedding set fixed, I broke my arm two years ago and they had to cut my rings off and I haven't gotten them fixed, because I was always going to lose a few pounds first, so I am excited to get my beautiful rings back on.  Tonight I MUST exercise, it has been a few days since I broke a sweat.  Glad to see everyone is doing so well.  Keep at it !!!


----------



## bebelle

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Don't be sad about one pound .... have you seen this?   It really helped me to put 'only' losing a pound into perspective.../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am trying to keep things in perspective but we planned a last minute anniversary trip in March and all my clothes from last summer are too tight to wear! I need to do more of this and less of this
> 
> Thanks again for the encouragement!


----------



## SilverMickey

Do any of you use an ab lounge?

My tummy is huge! I can't do sit-ups because of my hips...  but an ab-lounge looks like it would not cause the same pain.  Any advise?

I'm not a big fan of exercise equipment as I have never owned a piece of it.  With my new eating habits I'm thinking an ab-lounge might be just what I need to ad to my daily walking.  

Comments anyone?  (oh how I long to get to know my feet again)


----------



## mickeywho?

Does anyone have a recommendation for walking cds? I'm wondering if there is anything out there I can use when I go on the treadmill at the gym or outside.

TIA!


----------



## Zeebs

Hi all, I am currently breastfeeding my 8 week old and am always starving, any suggestions of things I can snack on in the middle of the night.  I like fruit but it just doesn't do a thing for my hunger pains.  I lost 2 pounds this week.  Not bad considering I have been eating chocolate all week, all the stuff left over from Christmas.  Keep it up everyone its going well.

Kirsten


----------



## tmatthews

GoofySon'sMom said:


> How long is the fast 3 mile DVD?    I did the Morning one mile for 4 days last week (only about 18 minutes) and then on Friday changed to the 35 minute 2 mile fast walk.    I am about 100 pounds overweight and this one kicks my butt!   I hope after a couple of weeks to move up to a 3 mile one, but I have limited time in the morning for exercise (need to get DH & DS out the door first!).
> 
> Congrats on the 2 pounds!   I lost 4.8 this week, but I know it is because it is the first week back & because I really bumped up my water.   I have no problem getting in 8 glasses a day but bumped it up even more & cut back on the diet soda.



It is about 45 minutes I believe...I figured I could TRY the extra 10 minutes and stop at 2 if I had to. It was difficult to do but actually if you just do 2 of the 3 miles, it will be quicker I think. I wanted to change it up and see WHO was in the fast 3 miles.....I liked the music better but she did a lot of moving around stuff which I find difficult. All in all I think I will stick with the quick 3 and do at least the 2 there.
4.8! That is awesome! Just think that is like holding a 5 pound bag of sugar! Good job!!! I do pretty well M-F because of work...weekend not so good! My family and I went out to dinner last night....fries were really good (BAD ME!)


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

tmatthews said:


> 4.8! That is awesome! Just think that is like holding a 5 pound bag of sugar! Good job!!! I do pretty well M-F because of work...weekend not so good! My family and I went out to dinner last night....fries were really good (BAD ME!)




THANKSS!     I always think in terms of sticks of butter.   So 16 or 17 sticks of butter lost.  I hadn't thought about carrying around a 5 pound bag of suger!   I am still wrapping my brain around the fact that I want to lose about what my almost 12 year old son weighs!   Holy Cow!   

Weekends are harder for me as well.   I did really well on Saturday, not as well yesterday.    Following WW, I do have those extra weekly points so I am still within the program, but I do have to be more careful this week.


----------



## shellynn24

Hey there, I would love to join!  I am a bit of a weight loss failure.  I worked so hard last year to lose 20 pounds and then, due to potential divorce issues, went and gained it all back over the last 5 months.  I'm very disappointed in myself and have been reluctant to try again.  I am being remotivated by reading this thread and think I will try again.  Our trip is in December '08, we don't know exact dates yet. I would love to get down a couple of sizes before then.  

Age: 30
Diet: Nothing in particular, I just try to watch what I eat
Exercise: I have an exercise bike that I need to get on or I will have wasted the money for it!
Starting weight: 208 lbs as of this morning
Goal Weight by trip time: 160 lbs
Start Date: 1/14/08

I wish I had read this earlier and hadn't eaten the awful stuff I have today, but I'm going to try to stay on track the rest of the day and try to get on the bike while the baby is sleeping.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all, I have a question to pose....  In the past two weeks, there haven't been to many people reporting in with their weight loss (only 5 this week out of over 65 people!), so I though we might end it.  
First of all, its kinda a hassle to have to report in to someone, and Second, I think people enjoy posting it themselves (if they want to) on the thread more.  So as of now, I'm going to cancel it unless I hear otherwise.  So good luck everyone, for myself, my official weight in isn't until tomorrow, but as of this morning, I have lost about 4 or so pounds this week.  Yes, I have about 90 to go, so its not much, but its a start!


*ALSO:  IF ANYONE HAS YET TO BE BUDDIED UP AND WANTS TO BE, PLEASE PM ME!*



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## disnut1149

I lost 3 lbs. this week and my buddy, bebell, lost 1 lb. We're sticking with it. Good luck to everyone. I want to be able to buy some new clothes by springtime.
Joan


----------



## SmallWorld71

Welcome to everyone who has just joined. 
I had a rough week, but I didn't gain any back so my weight loss stands at 6 pounds. I'm feeling better and back on track, though. 



disnut1149 said:


> I want to be able to buy some new clothes by springtime.
> Joan


As I read this, a snowstorm has just passed through. We had our 1st snow day of the season today. It's the wet, yucky kind that is hard to clean off the car etc... and no good for the kids to play in.  Reading about spring brought a smile to my face  and I think that is a great goal. I would love some new pretty clothes when it is time to usher in the warmer weather.


----------



## pixiedust247

I think we should keep this going but maybe re-think some concepts.  I notice that there are some people who have just recently joined (myself included) and wondered if we could pair up?  How was that done?  Also, I think everyone really enjoys the motivation of the group.  Can everyone just post their weight loss on their own.  I don't mean to jump in but instead of closing down the board it could help if we changed things up?
Does anyone else agree?  The site creator (sorry for not using your sn) has done a wonderful job of getting everyone excited about losing weight and sharing the ups and downs with us all...I think it is a fantastic support group!


----------



## SilverMickey

I'm embarrasses to say i didn't realize I was supposed to post my stats to anyone   I just don't have time to read every single post and I think I probably missed alot!

I love reading of peeps success!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

*OMG - I was not saying to close down the thread at all!!! * I don't know if you just read it wrong, or if I stated it wrong but that is not my intention at all!  I'm so proud of this thread and all of us keeping it up, I want it to go on forever!  What I was saying was for everyone stop PMing me with your weekly weight loss, and just post it on the thread yourself if you want to. 

As far as budding up, everyone that wants a buddy please PM me and I will do my best with that.  And if you already have a buddy, but they don't really seem interested in talking or have just gone MIA, PM me as well, and I will give you a new buddy.​


*Together We Can Do This*



​


----------



## jhnsnfamily

Zeebs said:


> Hi all, I am currently breastfeeding my 8 week old and am always starving, any suggestions of things I can snack on in the middle of the night.  I like fruit but it just doesn't do a thing for my hunger pains.  I lost 2 pounds this week.  Not bad considering I have been eating chocolate all week, all the stuff left over from Christmas.  Keep it up everyone its going well.
> 
> Kirsten




Peanut butter on toast or a quick bowl of Cheerios.  Couldn't live without 'em when I breastfed my youngest son -- for 9 1/2 months.  I too would wake up STARVING (i'm borderline diabetic -- get the shakes when my sugar drops) so the protein in the peanut butter on whole wheat toast helps a lot.  Chase it with a small glass of milk, and you're good 'til mornin'.  FYI, when my boys were 4 mos old, they were already 20 pounds (i.e., they were good eaters!)


----------



## jhnsnfamily

Count me in!  Last year, I did the same diet -- all for a caribbean cruise for Spring Break -- and I lost 26 pounds from Jan 2 to Mar 31 (we sailed on April 1).  Then, I went on the cruise and it was all down hill!  I started last time at 175, so I haven't gained it ALL back, but I have a ways to go.  Last time I got down to 149, this time, I'm shooting for a little lower.  You can see the difference on my webshots pics (see link below) from our Myrtle Beach trip in 2006 to the cruise in 2007 ... 26 pounds makes a difference.  I lost two sizes and I felt GREAT!  My face is full and round naturally, so you really can't tell there, but I recall my SIL noticing how much smaller my butt and you know whats were! Now I feel like a big marshmallow again ... and lazy!  I swear, exercising really does give you MORE energy.  I can't explain it ... Now if I could just get off these boards and EXERCISE, I'd be all set!  

Age: 37
Diet: Low-carb
Exercise: Elliptical, exercise ball, and my floor for sit ups / pushups!  My goal is to do more this time than last time ... more rotations on elliptical and longer time, more pushups and more situps ... what I mean is if yesterday I could only do 2 pushups, today I want to do 3, etc.  And believe me, that's where I was last year.  I worked up to 20 (not girl) push ups, 50 sit ups, and 30 minutes on the elliptical on level 3 at 1800 rotations -- I started with 15 minutes on level 1 and 1000 rotations.  Also, when the weather breaks here in OHIO, the family is hitting the track at the high school -- gotta build our legs up for Disney!
Starting weight: 165
Goal Weight by trip time: 140 lbs
Start Date: 1/02/08


----------



## disneymomof1

I agree with sharpmom, I think it is more helpful if we are all posting our weight loss successes on the thread.  I admit, I do not have a lot of spare time to pm a buddy.  I am a full time social worker, mom, wife and part time college student, plus trying to fit in exercise and sleep is hard.  I posted my weight loss earlier today, 4 pounds. All right, gotta go, going to hop on the elliptical.  Stay Strong !!


----------



## jhnsnfamily

bushdianee said:


> I'm in! Iam 49 and will be taking my 2 1/2 year old Dneice to WDW in June by myself I know that I will not be able to be anywhere near my ideal by then as I have a LOT to lose but I want to lose as much as I can by then. I have already started and lost 11 lbs in just over a week. I am drinking special shakes and eating Healthy Choice and Lean Cuisine meals supplemented with vegetables and fruits. Excercise is my hard part. I am currently doing water aerobics once a week and will resume twice a week when I finish my classes in May. Plus I teach full time and babysit my Dneice 3x a week. Between teaching, correcting papers and planning I have a hard time making time for exercise.



Lay on your back and pull your knees up ... put your 2 1/2 yo on your knees (she's on her tummy)  hold her hands and do stomach crunches by pulling your knees toward your chin.  She'll get a kick out of it.  If you are on the floor playing, do leg lifts.  If you are watching TV, put your feet under the coach and do sit ups (even just during commercial breaks) ... you CAN find the time, but if you're like me, it's the "get up and go" that you have to find ... Good luck!


----------



## SilverMickey

jhnsnfamily said:


> Lay on your back and pull your knees up ... put your 2 1/2 yo on your knees (she's on her tummy)  hold her hands and do stomach crunches by pulling your knees toward your chin.  She'll get a kick out of it.  If you are on the floor playing, do leg lifts.  If you are watching TV, put your feet under the coach and do sit ups (even just during commercial breaks) ... you CAN find the time, but if you're like me, it's the "get up and go" that you have to find ... Good luck!



Great ideas!


----------



## DCSxTwo

I know I signed on to start last week, but I didn't get a scale until yesterday.  I weighed myself tonight (aren't you supposed to weigh in the mornings though??) and it said 192.5lbs.  A little less than I was expecting.  So, now I am really getting into this.  I haven't been excercising as much as I should be, but I haven't cheated on the 'diet'.  My dh decided to do this with me, he decided and told me he needed to lose weight, before I even told him about his, so maybe this time it will work for us.  We aren't doing WW though.  I can't do WW with him.  He gets something like 40pts per day and I can't watch him eat that much food.  So, we have decided to do calories.  He gets 2000/day and I get 1700/day.  We started together today.  I hope to post again next week that I have lost at least 1-5lbs.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## twins4disney

just checking in, I had sent my loss via email, before I saw the suggestion to jsut post it, so three pounds for me!  I really think this thread is keeping me accountable.  It is so neat to see everyone's ideas.  I was thinking about getting the Biggest Loser DVD's, is anyone using these?


----------



## tchrrx

Good morning all!  Just bumping us up to the first page again to remind to stick with it!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Weighted in this morning (I started on Tuesday 1.1) and I am 4 pounds lighter for the week.  Thats a total of 12 pounds for the two weeks.  Not bad, but I really need to get on that treadmill!  I want to do it every day, I know I will feel much better about myself if I do... its just so hard gettin off that couch!  Today I'll do it!  I think I need to set an exact time for myself to get on... like 8.30 - thats it, I'll go on at 8.30.  Its before breakfast, and leaves enough time in the rest of the day if I want to go on again... 



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


*Just did my 25 minutes walk/run on my treadmill - my legs are killing me, I'm all nasty and sweaty, but it feels GREAT!*


----------



## tmatthews

Sharpmomof2- well....it's 11:15 Did you get on that treadmill yet???


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

tmatthews said:


> Sharpmomof2- well....it's 11:15 Did you get on that treadmill yet???




How did you miss the *RED BOLD *type on the bottom of the same post?!?   I did 25 minute run/walk on the treadmill already.  I need to pump it up to something like 45 minutes, but I'm working up to that still.  I also have some yoga, pilates and workout tapes that I got off ebay a while ago that are still in the shrink-wrap... DD1 is sleeping, maybe I could take them out... I don't know how DD2 would feel about my turning off MM Club House though!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## MWatson

I wanted to let everyone know my journey so far. The first 4 days was really really hard. No joke! It was a rollercoaster. But I stuck to it and I lost some weight, it was most likely water weight, but my scale was happy! 


Here is my grand total:
I weighed 179 on Mon. Jan. 7th and down to 173.6!  

I am hoping by the time we go to WDW in Oct. I will be at my targeted weight!

I hope this post inspires someone!  

Mandy


----------



## maple girl

Just saw this thread and must admit, the holiday season weight is still with me
count me in

Name: Rhoni

Age: 35

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Type of diet: weight watchers

Excercise: pilates, ski glider machine, yoga, swimming, walking,  AB Lounger
(I hope tend to get bored so  I do a different exercise each day)

Start date of diet: 2007/26/09

Goal: 150 lbs

Height: 5ft 7 inches

Weight at start of diet: 235 lbs

Weight loss to date: 33lbs


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

MWatson said:


> I wanted to let everyone know my journey so far. The first 4 days was really really hard. No joke! It was a rollercoaster. But I stuck to it and I lost some weight, it was most likely water weight, but my scale was happy!
> 
> 
> Here is my grand total:
> I weighed 179 on Mon. Jan. 7th and down to 173.6!
> 
> I am hoping by the time we go to WDW in Oct. I will be at my targeted weight!
> 
> I hope this post inspires someone!
> 
> Mandy





Mandy - it is very hard to stick to a diet or "new way of life," if it weren't, there wouldn't be so many of us out there doing the penguin waddle!  Just think of it this way.. how happy is that piece of cake or whatever it is going to make you compaired to you hitting you goal?  
As for myself, I started @ 225, and I would really love to get down to 125 or less.  I have to realize that its not going to happen over night, and will probally take a year or more!  You just have to take baby steps, and keep your eye on the prize!  Set mini goals for yourself, but whatever you do, don't reward yourself with a piece of chocolate, because that will just set you right back!!!  



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## dreamer17555

I am sick. I have this terrible cold, stuffy, sore, cough, chills you name it I have it. My question is what should I do about working out? I skipped last night because I was running a fever and planned to do a double workout today but I feel even worse than yesterday! But I don't want to lose all of this good momentum I have going. What do you ladies suggest?

Also on Dieting. I am not eating much- sick but my DH keeps forcing juice upon me (he wants me well fast, otherwise he has to take care of everyone) but Juice is so many calories... what to do? What to do?

-Becca-


----------



## MWatson

Thanks! I did splurg just a little on Sunday. I had to give myself something and my weight stayed the same. I was sensible about what I splurged over. The exercise thing is hard for me. I have what I think plantar fascitis. My feet have been hurting since May last year. I finally got a job almost 2 months ago, so next month I will be able to get insurance to get them fixed. I dont want to be walking the Disney parks with hurting feet, lol


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Just saw this thread!

Name: Christina

Age: 33

Location: Indiana

Type of diet: Counting calories with sparkpeople.com

Excercise: pilates, walking, stationary bike, and weights at the gym. Oh- and lots of crunches!

Start date of diet: 01/01/2008 (along with how many millions of people?)

Goal: 155 lbs

Height: 5ft 6 inches

Weight at start of diet: 194lbs

Weight loss to date: 8lbs


So excited to FINALLY stick with this!!!


----------



## jkCT

dreamer17555 said:


> I am sick. I have this terrible cold, stuffy, sore, cough, chills you name it I have it. My question is what should I do about working out? I skipped last night because I was running a fever and planned to do a double workout today but I feel even worse than yesterday! But I don't want to lose all of this good momentum I have going. What do you ladies suggest?
> 
> Also on Dieting. I am not eating much- sick but my DH keeps forcing juice upon me (he wants me well fast, otherwise he has to take care of everyone) but Juice is so many calories... what to do? What to do?
> 
> -Becca-



Do you drink tea?  Especially decaf or green/herbal tea?  Great for your cough/throat but not as many calories, even if you put sugar or honey in it.  That's my drink of choice when I'm sick.  Get well soon!!!

I've been lurking on this thread getting inspired but hadn't posted yet.
I'm about 10-15 lbs more than I want to be, and it's all because I haven't been watching my portions and snacking for the past six months or so.  Now I'm counting calories and stocked up on 100 calorie packs for when the snacking urge hits.  Also trying to exercise but I know my will power isn't what it should be.  I love to walk but with snow on the ground outside I'm not that brave.  Have been taking the stairs instead of the elevator at work and walking to see people in my building instead of calling them.  At least it helps a bit.

Jen


----------



## mickeywho?

After much lurking and silently cheering you on from the sidelines - let me introduce myself

Name: Grainne

Age: 37

Location: Ontario

Type of diet: counting calories

Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, class at gym, irish dancing.

Start date of diet: 1/1/08

Goal: 165

Weight at start of diet: 219 (ugh! it feels nasty just to type it out)
Weight loss to date: 3 lbs (216)

We're off to the world in a few weeks and I wanted to lose 10lb before we leave. That's just over 3 a week so I'm hoping to come at least close. 
We're not doing DDP while there so my plan to not eat everything I see because I paid for it should keep me on track. I'm not expecting to lose while away - just maintain - so when I'm home I can lose again!
We have a big trip to see family (Ireland for a month!) this summer and I'm sure they will be politely shocked by how much my shape has changed in 10 years so ... it needs to come off!!
Short term goal - 10 lb by mid-february (3.5 more weeks), 40 - 50lb by summer trip (26 more weeks) and the final 10 by next September. 
Long term goal - learning to maintain the loss and getting in the habit of having exercise in my life!


----------



## mickeywho?

MWatson said:


> Thanks! I did splurg just a little on Sunday. I had to give myself something and my weight stayed the same. I was sensible about what I splurged over. The exercise thing is hard for me. I have what I think plantar fascitis. My feet have been hurting since May last year. I finally got a job almost 2 months ago, so next month I will be able to get insurance to get them fixed. I dont want to be walking the Disney parks with hurting feet, lol



I've had plantar fasciitis and it is extremely painful. What helps the most is learning to be good to your feet. No more high heels, comfortable shoes with good support (flat slippers or sandals are as bad as heels) and giving your feet a break when a flair-up happens. Insoles are great if you can afford them - I saved up but they really made a big difference. I had to cut back on my daily walking for a bit but now that I'm back at it the pain has not come back.


----------



## tmatthews

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> How did you miss the *RED BOLD *type on the bottom of the same post?!?   I did 25 minute run/walk on the treadmill already.  I need to pump it up to something like 45 minutes, but I'm working up to that still.  I also have some yoga, pilates and workout tapes that I got off ebay a while ago that are still in the shrink-wrap... DD1 is sleeping, maybe I could take them out... I don't know how DD2 would feel about my turning off MM Club House though!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​


TOO Funny....YUP missed it!!!  Good for you! Keep up the good work!!! 
MWatson!!! AWESOME WEIGHT LOSS!!!! jealous!


----------



## slduck

Hi Everyone,

So I weighed in today (19 weeks away from my trip) and I have down 2 pounds this week. That's better than my goal of 1 pound per week. 

This week I am going to try to drink more water and exercise 5 of 7 days. 

Hope everyone is off to a SUPER start this week. Hang in there~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I have been looking for work lately and sent my resume out to a few places.  Within 24 hours I got a few call backs, but one of particular interest...  One woman called me back for an event coordinating position (cross your fingers for me, it would be PERFECT!) and she has to interview me in Starbucks because the building they are moving into isn't ready yet.  I mentioned to her that Starbucks would be great, because since I'm doing low carb, I could get some coffee there as a treat for myself.  She told me that she has been doing WW for a while and has lost 212 lbs!!!  She says she still has a way to go yet, and has a goal of Sept for her daughters wedding.  I'm meeting with her today at 2pm - I can't wait to see what she looks like now!  
See, its possible to do it, 20lbs or 212lbs, it can be done with determination and willpower!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## logansmummy

Zeebs said:


> Hi all, I am currently breastfeeding my 8 week old and am always starving, any suggestions of things I can snack on in the middle of the night.  I like fruit but it just doesn't do a thing for my hunger pains.  I lost 2 pounds this week.  Not bad considering I have been eating chocolate all week, all the stuff left over from Christmas.  Keep it up everyone its going well.
> 
> Kirsten




 Congrats on the baby first of all!!!! How exciting! I use to drink HUGE TUMBLERS of water while I was nursing my son. I would get so thirsty?  My DH was always so supportive with that, as soon as he would see that is was feeding time he would bust out the tumblers. I ate a ton of pb&j's on the fly..........they really did the trick! Hopefully it can help you too.  Good Luck. 

Oh FYI, don't know if this is your 1st or not but I lost ALL my baby weight after about 4 weeks just nursing??? Take advantage!!! However, once that was over my butt decided to come back and join me  
??? I didn't miss my butt, I am once again trying to get rid of it?????


Good Luck to you....


----------



## shellynn24

I got on the scale this morning and was surprised and excited to see that I have lost my first pound  Its all down hill from here.

I too gained back most of the weight I lost from breast feeding as soon as I stopped.  It has been very depressing.  You get used to eating so much extra food and then stop breast feeding but still want to eat.  But down one and ready for more.


----------



## logansmummy

Ok, here I am exactly 2 weeks from my start date and well here are the results........................ 

Started out at 160lb and I am down  YIPPEE!!!! Notice a banana not a banana split???? Ok my goal is to lose 20...ahhhhhhh I am half way there, however, I will be really happy if I pass that number up!!!!!YEA ME!!! Ladies and gents if there are any, I am a dieters nightmare , I quit every diet !!!! Thanks for your help    and positve messages......GO TEAM!!


----------



## MWatson

At my old job I wore high heels and then I would wear flip flops during the day. Flip Flops were my shoe of choice. I love them. I wear tennis shoes all of the time now with memory foam in them. I still hurt. I try to stretch my feet every day and more than once a day. They feel alittle better since I started about 2 wks ago. But it still hurts to walk a mile. What can a doctor do about it? I am getting insureance next month. I have read about it some and it said to roll my feet over a bottle of water that has been frozen for about 15 min. a day. Also to massage the foot before you get out of bed. My feet hurt so bad that in the morning my ankles ached. I started taking some pills that is suppose to help with joints and that seems to help some as well. =0)


----------



## MWatson

logansmummy said:


> Ok, here I am exactly 2 weeks from my start date and well here are the results........................
> 
> Started out at 160lb and I am down  YIPPEE!!!! Notice a banana not a banana split???? Ok my goal is to lose 20...ahhhhhhh I am half way there, however, I will be really happy if I pass that number up!!!!!YEA ME!!! Ladies and gents if there are any, I am a dieters nightmare , I quit every diet !!!! Thanks for your help    and positve messages......GO TEAM!!


Keep up the great job! I am in your boat of stopping whatever diet I choose to start. But I have been doing great for over a week now. This morning I was at 171.3. So in 2 days I have lost another pound and a half. I am eating 6 small meals a day too. I do not feel like I am cheating myself out of anything! Keep up the good work girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MWatson

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I have been looking for work lately and sent my resume out to a few places.  Within 24 hours I got a few call backs, but one of particular interest...  One woman called me back for an event coordinating position (cross your fingers for me, it would be PERFECT!) and she has to interview me in Starbucks because the building they are moving into isn't ready yet.  I mentioned to her that Starbucks would be great, because since I'm doing low carb, I could get some coffee there as a treat for myself.  She told me that she has been doing WW for a while and has lost 212 lbs!!!  She says she still has a way to go yet, and has a goal of Sept for her daughters wedding.  I'm meeting with her today at 2pm - I can't wait to see what she looks like now!
> See, its possible to do it, 20lbs or 212lbs, it can be done with determination and willpower!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​


Im real interested in knowing how your interview went. I would love to be an evnt planner. Im stuck at WalMart though. I thought here recently of taking an online course to become a travel agent, since traveling is a passion.

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## jets

I lost 5lbs at disney in December. I ate what I wanted to when I wanted. I usually had a snack and a table service meal a day. The reaseon is worked out most days was because we between 3:.00 and 5:30. Or a big lunch. I had tried to lose those five pounds for about 3 weeks before the trip
 Robin


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

MWatson said:


> Im real interested in knowing how your interview went. I would love to be an evnt planner. Im stuck at WalMart though. I thought here recently of taking an online course to become a travel agent, since traveling is a passion.
> 
> Good luck with the interview!




My interview went pretty well, thanks for asking!  The interviewer didn't really ask me any questions, and didn't really tell me to much about the position other than the basics.  There were three other people there interviewing at the same time (plus she said she had been there since like 9am interviewing).... I was the only person - including the interviewer - that was dressed in a suit type outfit, but I guess the people figured they were interviewing for a job at Michaels, not an executive firm... I don't know, I just always think that first impressions are important, so I dressed nice, but I did feel out of place.  Truthfully, I think the only reason I wouldn't get the job is because she will think I'm overqualified for the position (I brought my portfolio, which I don't think she expected), but its so perfect for me because its less than 5 minutes from my house, and its only 16-20 hours a week, and it will look good on my resume when I start looking for "real" work once my kids are several years older.  Don't really know what I'll do with my kiddies if I get the job, but oh well, she said that she would have an answer by the weekend... keep our fingers crossed!  

 



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## disneymomof1

Hey sharp mom, I saw your post about the pop warner championship on the resort thread.  If I were you I wouldn't worry about it, we were there 2 years ago during the pop warner event, and I did not even know anything about it, until I got home and read the boards.  There were not mobs of kids , we stayed at POR.  Even with pop warner there, it is such a low attendance time of year, that it really doesn't make a dent.  


Now I promised myself I would only weigh myself on Mondays, and this past monday I had lost 4 pounds, well I broke down and weighed myself today and was down another 2 pounds.  I am very pleased, I have given myself until our trip in december to lose 80 or more pounds.  I am going to do it this time.  Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## SilverMickey

Congrats to everyone on the great weight loss!  And good luck on job ventures.

As for sore feet.  Get your insurance and get to the doctor... there are many things that can be going on with your tootsies...  Take care of them!  Good luck! 

I'm ready to quit my diet...  I just love food!  but I come here and look at the success... then I look at my last trip to Disney (I'm much smaller already) and think of my nieces up coming wedding, and then I stick with it...  I had to come read here alot of times today!!!!!!!!! 

Now I feel the need to exercise!


----------



## fluffernutter

hey everyone
things have been way hectic over on my end and sorry for not posting but I have been very sick from my asthma. as a result,i was put on steroids at the hospital which put a huge damper on my weight loss efforts and made me gain all the weight I had lost the 1st week and then a few more. Im very upset about that but at least I can breathe again.

so as a result of the meds and my asthma flaring up again I decided to go on a vegan diet. I have always been vegetarian but I think the dairy is catching up to me now and affecting my breathing. so this will be a challenge in itself because Im eliminating all dairy,eggs,etc. preparation is the key but with not feeling well and the girls home all the time with me,its not easy.but tonight I made some veggie sausage sauce with whole wheat pasta and it was really good no cheese at all.
--------

im so proud of all of you and how you are doing. keep up the great work.   
---------------
sharpmom-good luck with the interview,I sure hope you get it,I checked out your site and I agree it would be great on your resume for what you currently do.
---------------------
so this is how it goes for me,started 2 weeks ago at 237,now back starting at 239. my prednisone stops this week,i have been slowly reducing the pills unfortunately the weight always goes on fast  but doesnt come off that easy.so one day at a time.

I will keep you posted on my new vegan cooking and food logs,I am finding it helpful to write down what I eat and would love to be able to post it to keep myself accountable.
also I was wondering if anyone has taken before photos. i think it will be an amazing thing for all of us to share once we start to see the results. I love the before and after shots on the biggest loser. we never see the changes in ourselves but when you look at others and then compare 2 photos its amazing what a change even 15-20 pounds can make.in a person so I will be taking photos tomorrow,not happy about it  ,but im sure 3 months from now,I will be so glad I did it.
so everyone get out your cameras ,and click,click click
have a great night everyone
Im glad to be back and I am so glad most of you are still here beside me.
marcy


----------



## SilverMickey

I do love my camera soooo much... I do think it would break if I took a picture of me!


----------



## tttessa

Hiya all, 

just popped in for my dose of encouragement - really love the buddy scheme - thanks for that!!!!  
Am going steadily on 1 pound a week loss -that will add up to 52 pounds in a year!!!!  
Cannot motivate to do proper exercise - have also like others suffered from plantar fasciitis, (inflammation of the tendon between the heel and the toes) see your doctor -I am on (just coming off)  a fantastic pill -(Dicloflex / Diclofenac Sodium) an anti inflammatory which works an absolute charm - am cutting down the dose now after 3 months and the pain is gone - I can now get up and actually walk straight from bed without pain in the morning!!! You need to wear "proper" shoes too with arch support - no flip-flops or open heel mules or high heels.  Have found crocs with the heel strap are ok - their arch support suits my feet, also am glad it's winter here - boots really provide the best support.

Cheers,
Tessa


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I think that pictures of ourselves is a great idea - I was going to suggest that a while back, but at the time I couldn't post pics on this site for whatever reason.    I think I can do it now, but when I hit the hills with the sun icon above, it doesn't go to a browser, just asks you to enter the URL of you image - is that right?  Anyway, I can't post any pics till I get my old lap top back   so once I do in about 2 weeks I'll post... maybe I have some old fat photos hanging around... though I doubt it!



*Togerher We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## logansmummy

MWatson said:


> Keep up the great job! I am in your boat of stopping whatever diet I choose to start. But I have been doing great for over a week now. This morning I was at 171.3. So in 2 days I have lost another pound and a half. I am eating 6 small meals a day too. I do not feel like I am cheating myself out of anything! Keep up the good work girl!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much for your words, its nice to know we are not alone, we are in this together!!!!!! YEA US!!! WE WILL CONQUER THIS TIME!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

fluffernutter said:


> hey everyone
> things have been way hectic over on my end and sorry for not posting but I have been very sick from my asthma. as a result,i was put on steroids at the hospital which put a huge damper on my weight loss efforts and made me gain all the weight I had lost the 1st week and then a few more. Im very upset about that but at least I can breathe again.
> 
> so as a result of the meds and my asthma flaring up again I decided to go on a vegan diet. I have always been vegetarian but I think the dairy is catching up to me now and affecting my breathing. so this will be a challenge in itself because Im eliminating all dairy,eggs,etc. preparation is the key but with not feeling well and the girls home all the time with me,its not easy.but tonight I made some veggie sausage sauce with whole wheat pasta and it was really good no cheese at all.--------
> 
> I will keep you posted on my new vegan cooking and food logs,I am finding it helpful to write down what I eat and would love to be able to post it to keep myself accountable.marcy




I would love to see your vegan cooking logs.   I am not a vegan or even a vegetarian for that matter, but do love to try new things.    I am definitely trying to work more veggies into DS's diet.     He is definitely opposed to anything green!  But he has been more open to trying new things and *gasp* even admitted to sorta liking asparagus!   It's a start, right?

And yes, it is good to breathe!  I am sorry to hear that you are having asthma troubles!  I hope your new way of eating will help you!


----------



## Jazmine8

Hello everyone, I'm Kim a single 29yr old female from MD and I have begun my journey to lose weight for WDW. 4 years ago I gained 50lbs. and haven't done much to lose them. I was about 140lbs before the weight gain (I'm 5'5"). At that time I was working at a hospital and wore scrubs some times and when you wear scrubs you never really notice the weight gain because the scrubs stretch with you. Well last summer I went on Nutrisystem (thru QVC)and lost 20lbs and 10 of which I have gained back because of lack of exercise and eating enough. Today I weigh in at 180 and am starting fresh. My mom bought me an eliptcal machine for my birthday last March, btw b-day is Dec 8th, and I just bought her a treadmill on New years day from QVC. Expecting to get it on Feb 1st  
I wish everyone a great year of weight loss, goals reached and dreams realized. I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## basketballmom

Okay, I have a question for all of you...... and I don't want to be nosy or offend anyone.  Do y'all wear shorts at WDW?  The reason I am asking... I am a solid size 16 and I NEVER wear shorts. (except to sleep in) During our summer trips to Disneyland, Houston and Virginia, I always have worn capris.  Am I going to roast at WDW??  I can't imagine, even if (when!) I lose weight, wanting to bare my legs in public.  It's enough of a trauma for me to go swimming! 

What does everyone else do??


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just wanted to let everyone know that I just finished my 30 minute treadmill walk/run.  It gets really hard for me about half way in, but once I get through that first part, I feel recharged to do the rest.  It just makes me feel better about myself and what I'm doing to get my excercise in at least 5-6times a week.  I hope to be doing it more than once a day soon (and longer)... maybe I'll finally take the yoga/fitness tapes one day and use them too.  So everyone, get off your couch, out of bed, and off your office chair and get that 30 minute work out in!  Its really not that much time, and it makes all the difference!!


*Togerher We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## basketballmom

SharpMom...I just finished my Leslie Sanstone Walk & Firm.  It is also 30 minutes, and I know what you mean about getting to the halfway point!  It really challenges me!  It's a 2 mile "walk" with strength training intervals in between.

YEA, US!!!  And everyone else too...............


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

basketballmom said:


> Okay, I have a question for all of you...... and I don't want to be nosy or offend anyone.  Do y'all wear shorts at WDW?  The reason I am asking... I am a solid size 16 and I NEVER wear shorts. (except to sleep in) During our summer trips to Disneyland, Houston and Virginia, I always have worn capris.  Am I going to roast at WDW??  I can't imagine, even if (when!) I lose weight, wanting to bare my legs in public.  It's enough of a trauma for me to go swimming!
> 
> What does everyone else do??



I don't wear shorts either.   I am a size 22 and only wear capris in the summer whereever I go.    I am hoping that this year will be different!


----------



## tmatthews

I wear shorts in the summer. Size 16 here but honestly my legs are the best part of my body right now!! I have aproblem with my stomach area so I like shorts and then a swing top or if it is cold a sweatshirt. 

Still working on the Leslie Sansone's 4 fast miles....got 2 in but then I stop mainly because of time restaints. Everyone in my house has a cold right now including me so don't know how much I will get done today! 

Keep working hard everyone!!! It will be SOOOOO worth it!

here comes the weekend when most of challenges occur! STAYING STRONG!


----------



## CinRell

Can I join in on this?  I'm hoping to go to Disney this fall (September). Last time I was there was in 05.  I was a size 20.. about 245.  I looked at photos when I got back and was REPULSED.  On the shorts question.. yes I wore shorts. Thought i was all cute (i'm one of those weirdos who sees herself much smaller in the mirror.. photos always shock me)... and since then I refuse to wear shorts.  So, after that trip I was diagnosed with PCOS and went on a modified protein sparing fast through a doctor. I dropped about 50 lbs in 5 months. I felt great. I was a size 16.. sometimes 14.. I'm 5'9" so I was VERY pleased with this. I was about 190 at this point and carried it well. My goal was 175.

I was so proud and even posted pics of me at disney next to new pics of me on my myspace.. well, since then I got a bit too "I can do this without my doctor" and gained it all back and then some.  I feel HUGE and restricted by my weight. I am scared to get on a scale but I"m back in my 18/20s and I do NOT carry it well AT ALL. I'm terrified of the scale because now I know I'm even bigger than before.

I can't seem to motivate myself to diet again. I tried... I just can't stick to it and recently got to the point I give up and eat CONSTANTLY. 

I want to be 190. Most people are less than that and want to lose LOL . Under 200 would be amazing.  If I were a comfortable 16 for next september I"d be on cloud 9.

I know I can do it if I do that diet again but MAN I don't want to LOL!

This board is a great idea.  Since my PCOS makes a lot of diets not work foir me, I'm at a loss as far as what to do. I might TRY weight watchers (AGAIN).. but go to meetings this time. I find I"m the type who needs to report to somebody on my weight loss.

I'm 32, refuse to even know my weight myself, and need to lose a minimum of 50 lbs. Preferably 70.


----------



## Jazmine8

basketballmom said:


> SharpMom...I just finished my Leslie Sanstone Walk & Firm.  It is also 30 minutes, and I know what you mean about getting to the halfway point!  It really challenges me!  It's a 2 mile "walk" with strength training intervals in between.
> 
> YEA, US!!!  And everyone else too...............



I don't wear shorts either for many reasons and I'm a size 12/14
1. I'm older now and no more _"Daisy Dukes"_ for me
2. I don't like to sit down on something like concrete walls or anywhere the backs of my thighs may get dirty or injured by something.
3. I don't like the feel of a wet seat under my bare skin.
4. Were I sit it could have a hot seat waiting for me. Ouch!  
So I wear capris during the summer and will be in Disney this June/July.

*Update* my treadmill........I mean my "moms" treadmill is coming on Monday!  I can't wait to try it out because I have never ran on one because of my fear of falling off the darn thing. I also did my 20 minute elliptcal workout and some hip-hop aroebics last night.


----------



## basketballmom

CinRell, we are here for you!!  Everyone here is so supportive, and it's a boost for me to read of other's success.  Just take a deep breath and jump back in!  For the first time ever, I have been keeping track of what I eat on Sparkpeople.  Someone said way earlier on this thread, "if you bite it, you write it!" I can't tell you how many things I've NOT eaten this week because I didn't want to know how many calories it had! 

Plus, you (and I) need to stop using the word DIET!  Think of it as a healthy lifestyle change. Personally, I have a history of stroke in my family, and I DO NOT want to become another statistic!

For all of you who replied about wearing shorts.....THANKS! I just feel weird wearing them!  But I don't want to have a heat stroke in August wearing capris.  I'm more of a pear shape, so my legs are not my best feature.  If anything, I _might_ consider some practically knee length cargo shorts.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

CinRell

I just wanted to say   and you are so NOT alone with that mirror vs. picture thing!  I look damn good in the mirror, then if someone takes a picture of me with the digital or camera phone or something, I'm like "Ok snap, I better get my LARD BUTT upstairs and change right now!  I don't know anything about your illness (or even what it is!), but I'm sure you can still excercise, and that is the key.  I know the difficulties of getting off that nice warm couch, but you know once you do it you will feel so much better about yourself, and rather than rewarding youself with a piece of chocolate, you wont even want it anymore.  



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## Thenwood

Hello, I'd like to join in on this too! 
I'm 34 yrs old,  5'8, I have 3 kids and I work in an office full time. 

In high school (my goal weight) I was 150 (my "atleast" goal weight, I'm actaully hoping fr 135). I was very active. Although it still sounds like alot of weight, for my height and bone structure it looked nice. 

After I had my first son at 21 (13 yrs ago) I went up to 162. After my second at 28 (7 yrs ago) I went up to 185. I then went on a slim fast diet and got back down to 173ish. Then I had my 3rd son (3 yrs ago) at 31 and shot up to 196  when I just got tired of it all. 

By July of 2006 when I knew I was going to be out on a jet ski alot during the summer (its always good to have motovation)  . I knew I had to do something. Besides, I ate so much crap food that I too was getting tired of it and just started to crave healthier foods. So from July of 06 to April of 07. I dropped 30+ pounds to 168 on weight watchers . I didn't join or go to any group meetings. I just bought the books and did it myself at my own pace. (I basically eat what I want but excersice more to gain back my points). Then I went on my trip to Disney, gained back 6lbs (even with all that walking  .....I didn't utilize their gym at all...besides it is a vacation). Since then I've basically been about the same. 

I weigh in right now at 172 (as of this am). I go to the gym about 5 days a week. It's easy for me to stay on this schedule since my husband is at school during the evenings.  I walk for 30 mins (med pace). Then I strecth for about 10 mins. Afterwards I use various weight lifting machines for 30 mins. Whatever time I have leftover, I either go walk more or I grab a magazine and go to the bikes. In addition to this 5 days a week, I just recently joined a hip hop class. I LOVE IT ! Since I've gotten back up on the weight watchers (a week and a half ago), I've lost 4lbs. 
Were suppose to go back to WDW the end of April and if all stays the same (I average 2lbs /week), I should be at 152 .


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

*Newbies:


I just wanted to interduce myself - my name is Sarah, and I started this crazy thread.  We have a lot of great people here, all at different weights, ages, and dieting concepts.  We have decided that a buddy system is a good idea for some of us, so if anyone newbies want a buddy to have a sholder to cry on, or help motovate, please PM me and I will do my best to match people up.  Again, this goes for older members that have buddys that don't seem interested in having a buddy, which is OK too!​*


*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## Jazmine8

*Thenwood*, I didn't get a welcome when I joined in on the group yesterday but I'm sending you a big welcome! Your progress already sounds great! My goal is to get back down to a size 7/8 maybe even a  5/6 but that's pushing it since I've never seen that low of a number on my clothes ever before  Keep up the good work with weigth watchers. I tried it once but only saw a minimal weight lost in 6 months time. Nutrisystem was better for me and the food has gotten a heck of a lot better. Before it would make a anybody gag. So I was skeptical on trying last year but was pleasently surprised. Some entrees are still gross some I had thrown those out. But now I'm just trying to eat better with 5 small meals a day.


----------



## MWatson

I hope you do get the job. I think its best to dress to impress as well. Good job!  That would be a very cool job to have!


----------



## SmallWorld71

basketballmom said:


> Okay, I have a question for all of you...... and I don't want to be nosy or offend anyone.  Do y'all wear shorts at WDW?  The reason I am asking... I am a solid size 16 and I NEVER wear shorts. (except to sleep in) During our summer trips to Disneyland, Houston and Virginia, I always have worn capris.  Am I going to roast at WDW??  I can't imagine, even if (when!) I lose weight, wanting to bare my legs in public.  It's enough of a trauma for me to go swimming!
> 
> What does everyone else do??



I gave up shorts for a number of years, but just started wearing them again this past summer. I was definitely happy to have them at Disney in August. Anyway, even though I am at my heaviest, I came to the conclusion that capris didn't make me look any skinnier than shorts so what did it really matter. Now, I am not talking cute little cut-offs. I found some nice ones made by Dockers for women that provided proper coverage.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

SmallWorld71 said:


> I gave up shorts for a number of years, but just started wearing them again this past summer. I was definitely happy to have them at Disney in August. Anyway, even though I am at my heaviest, I came to the conclusion that capris didn't make me look any skinnier than shorts so what did it really matter. Now, I am not talking cute little cut-offs. I found some nice ones made by Dockers for women that provided proper coverage.



I have to agree - _*Ya ain't hiding nothin with a small amouth of cloth*_!   I understand where your coming from, I only just started wearing shorts again this year, because I figured, its damn hot, and if I'm wearing jeans or capris, that may mean yucky sweat... the more air hitting skin, the better off you are.  And I'm not talking about crazy, something just above the knee.  But hopefully soon(some of us this summer, some of us next summer) we wont even have to worry about that!  We can just throw on one of those strappy ****ie show-off shirts, a pair of shorts and sexy sandles and go on our way knowing we look darn good!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

fortheluvofpooh said:


> hi my name is Lori and I am an overacheiver... At eating that is
> we are heading back to the world in November (hopefully) and I too intend to be skinnier than Mickey, not as skinny as Cinderella, somewhere in the middle.
> 
> so here I am
> Lori
> age 39 (until September) looks like I am the oldest one so faru. ugh
> start weight, don't know but had to put on size 16 jeans for the first time in my life!
> goal weight, don't know want to be in a size 12 comfortable. I am a tall girl 5'9" so I carry my weight well, you would never guess I am in a 16, but I know it and that is what counts.
> I actually officially started dieting today, knew the holidays would never allow me to start sooner.
> My diet consist of no more tastycakes, no more soda, no more junk. and I am trying to treadmill but usually don't have the time, so diet for me is hopefully the key
> oh I do bowl and play tennis on Wii that Santa brought the kids.
> 
> wow that was long



 No more Tastykakes!!!!!   That hurts!  I don't have a choice in that though since they don't sell them here in Iowa.  When we visit PA.  during the summer I will have to resist!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

There hasn't been a post since like 8 last night... where is everyone?  I hope not standing infront of the fridge, or in line a McDonalds!!!  Good luck this weekend everyone!  Pray for me tonight, I have a birthday party to go to with home-made pizza.... and I'm on low carb!  



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## disneymomof1

I have been doing pretty well.  Yesterday at work everyone wanted to get McDonalds for lunch, so I got a plain salad, no chicken and the fat free italian dressing.  Wasn't to hard because I am not a big fan of anything McDonalds.  The sticking to the diet hasn't been the hard part, the hard part for me has been making time to exercise this week.  Whenever I had a half hour I made an excuse, so next week I really have to make an effort to expend some calories.  I have found Blue Diamond 100 calorie packs of Almonds that are a really good snack and take away the hunger pangs.  So I take a pack to work everyday and around 2:30 when I would have wanted to hit the vending machine I snack on the almonds.  They are surprisingly filling.  Good luck to everyone, I will check in again tomorrow.  Have a great weekend !


----------



## cjsmom1

This is a great idea! I had lost 85lb it did take me a year, yet I gained it all back when my 18 year old sister past away 4 years ago followed by my grandmother.  The following year my mom was told that she had lung cancer in stage three {last stages of cancer}.  That year I had my son and eight months later my mom passed away.   So in short I GAINED IT ALL BACK.   I now want to lose weight for my son. . for me.  To top it all off this summer I under went surgury {to inplant a filter} due to blood clotting issues.  This was the smae reason my sister passed away.  It is all scary and I was even thinking about going to get the lap band surgury done.  I even like the results of the gastrobypass, yet I have heard to many complications with that one.Anyway my goal is to loose as much as I can to be here for my son and not to mention to have what I REALLY want in life . . .  to have a sibling for my son.  So with this I say LETS DO IT. :

Current weight: 226
Start date jan. 9, 2008
Loss so far: 1 pound
Hope to lose: :


----------



## cjsmom1

How did you guys get the icon next to your name? You know the ariel and the lady and the tramp icaons.  I also went to TickeyFactory.com and don't know how to get that ticker thing on the message I type in.


----------



## Jazmine8

cjsmom1 said:


> How did you guys get the icon next to your name? You know the ariel and the lady and the tramp icaons.  I also went to TickeyFactory.com and don't know how to get that ticker thing on the message I type in.



I am so sorry to here of all the losses you have had. I pray you'll find the strength needed to just take it one day at a time.  
As for the tickers and icons you'll need to have your photos like jpegs and tiffs, and gifs uploaded on to a photo hosting website like photobucket.com and there are many others. Next you'll create a link back to it when you are posting on this site. When you click on "insert image" it will ask you for the url. This is why you'll need the photo hosting website. It'll give you the url needed to do this. This is also how you'll add your ticker by inserting an image and using the url given for it. I think but can't remember exactly but I think on both it will give you url options for blogs and websites. I hope this helps and feel free to pm me for more help if needed. Maybe someone one else can offer you more advice on this too. I may have left something out or got it wrong but close.


----------



## Jazmine8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> There hasn't been a post since like 8 last night... where is everyone?  I hope not standing infront of the fridge, or in line a McDonalds!!!  Good luck this weekend everyone!  Pray for me tonight, I have a birthday party to go to with home-made pizza.... and I'm on low carb!



I hope you'll able to withstand the homemade pizza cause I know it'll be deliciouso. Nope I was't in line at McD's last nigth but I skipped dinner which was a bad thing to do. Well I'm off to do some house cleaning and burn some calories. I may even hit the treadmill too. But I'm having bad menstral cramps and I'm bloated to boot, so i'm not even hitting the scale to see what I weigh right now because it wouldn't be accurate anyway.


----------



## Nanu57v

Hi ladies, I just found this thread and want to wish you all good luck!  I'm currently on another weight loss thread so I won't join in here...My "ideal" is 125 (I'm short) and I started at 162 and am now down to 157 since Jan 2.  I'm hoping to be 146 by the end of Feb.  Anyway, I didn't read all the pages so I don't know if anyone has posted this, but the other sites that have helped me are fitday.com where you can input your food and activities and it will tell you how many calories you are eating and burning.  Its free!  Discoveryhealth.com also has their weightloss challenge going on now with great resources including a free trial to podfitness.com which is AMAZING!  I hope some of you can find these tools helpful!  Remember you aren't just losing weight, but each time you exercise or make healthy food choices you are doing something GOOD for YOU!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cjsmom1 said:


> How did you guys get the icon next to your name? You know the ariel and the lady and the tramp icaons.  I also went to TickeyFactory.com and don't know how to get that ticker thing on the message I type in.



Glad Jazmine8 could help you with this cause I couldn't.  My DD14 had to do it for me!


----------



## samanthacatangel

Hello Ladies!

I have been reading more than posting, but just wanted to drop in!  My exercise is improving.  I started with a 2 mile walk/jog and went to a 2.25 mile walk/jog over the course of a week.  Eventually I will be up to 3 miles, which is a personal daily goal before my California DL trip in a month.

The scale is slow to move (wow, isn't turning 40 fabulous?) but I feel a huge difference in my clothes.

Keep up the good work!

Samantha


----------



## ChevyNat

I've had not been on this thread since last week, I've been planning a C.S.I party for my DD (8), her birthday was on the 10th, but since Xmas holidays was til the 8th this year, I wanted to celebrate her birthday the week-end after, (she wanted to invite some classmates) but it was her father's weekend, so I ended up on this weekend uurg! anyway it went well and the kids had a blast. In all I had 9 kids doing forensic training and solving a mystery...

As for my exercise, I did not do much... only about 1 1/2 - 2 hours of walking this week... I'll try more next week.


----------



## wannabprincess

Name:Kristen
Age: 26
Location: Delaware
Diet: portion control, drink only water, no eating after 8
Hurdles: family loves to eat out, chocolate
Exercise: treadmill, lifting weights
Start weight: 190
Weight Now: 183
Goal: 145

I would like to meet my goal by summer and maybe loss a few extra lbs going into our Thanksgiving Disney Vacay.


----------



## tmatthews

I DID IT!!!! WALKED THE 4 MILES THIS MORNING!!!!!!! It wasn't Leslie's "4 Fast Miles" but her 4 mile super express...JUST FEEL SO GOOD THAT I COULD DO IT! Weighing in tomorrow!!!! Hope everyone is doing well this weekend!!!!


----------



## dreamer17555

samanthacatangel said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have been reading more than posting, but just wanted to drop in!  My exercise is improving.  I started with a 2 mile walk/jog and went to a 2.25 mile walk/jog over the course of a week.  Eventually I will be up to 3 miles, which is a personal daily goal before my California DL trip in a month.
> 
> The scale is slow to move (wow, isn't turning 40 fabulous?) but I feel a huge difference in my clothes.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Samantha




Great work. And the note about the scale is really true, when you start to build up muscle it doesn't budget but the clothes don't lie. Way to go!

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

Is anyone still thinking about doing the whole post picture thing? I was thinking though I totally hate how my body looks right now it might be a great way to see how far we've come... Anyone still want to join in?

-Becca-


----------



## twins4disney

I am really needing some motivation right now, I am still doing my 2 miles walking each day, but not watching my points very well. Last night we went out for my anniversary, went to The Melting Pot, very yummy fondue restaurant.  I was really good all day, so I don't think last night did too much damage.  I am still not getting back into the whole change in the way I am eating.
It is good to hear everyone's successes!


----------



## Kimmielee

Finally, my treadmill is now set up and I feel like I can officially start!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I just did my first ever 15 minute walk... I started slow... at the advice of others... I'll add 5 - 10 minutes each day... to get to my goal of 5 miles a day (and the most important goal of all 75 or more pounds to be lost!!  

My ultimate goal is to get to a size 8 - 10 and be able to shop in the regular women's dept. not the PLUS size dept.  I see so many cute clothes that I'd love to wear but alas... it's not made in my size or even if it is, it looks horrible.  I LOOK HORRIBLE.

So... I know I've missed a lot... is it too late?  

Here's my original post... 13 days ago!!  

Age: 46
Location: MI
Diet: Eating healthy meals at HOME, more veggies, less carbs
hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise, working too many hours.
Exercise: Treadmill
Start date: 1/20/2008
Goal: To lose 75 lbs
Weight loss to date - 0


----------



## tmatthews

twins4disney said:


> I am really needing some motivation right now, I am still doing my 2 miles walking each day, but not watching my points very well. Last night we went out for my anniversary, went to The Melting Pot, very yummy fondue restaurant.  I was really good all day, so I don't think last night did too much damage.  I am still not getting back into the whole change in the way I am eating.
> It is good to hear everyone's successes!



I find the exercise thing easier than changing my eating habits. I have done better but certainly not "dieting" like I should if I really wanted to see the weight drop faster! I am watching what I eat but I still eat some things that I know aren't the best! I have had friends that have done nutrisystem and I need something that strict but don't want to pay the $$$. Do the best you can!! And I am glad you're exercising!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Jazmine8 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Kim a single 29yr old female from MD and I have begun my journey to lose weight for WDW. 4 years ago I gained 50lbs. and haven't done much to lose them. I was about 140lbs before the weight gain (I'm 5'5"). At that time I was working at a hospital and wore scrubs some times and when you wear scrubs you never really notice the weight gain because the scrubs stretch with you. Well last summer I went on Nutrisystem (thru QVC)and lost 20lbs and 10 of which I have gained back because of lack of exercise and eating enough. Today I weigh in at 180 and am starting fresh. My mom bought me an eliptcal machine for my birthday last March, btw b-day is Dec 8th, and I just bought her a treadmill on New years day from QVC. Expecting to get it on Feb 1st
> I wish everyone a great year of weight loss, goals reached and dreams realized. I look forward to getting to know all of you!


 


CinRell said:


> Can I join in on this? I'm hoping to go to Disney this fall (September). Last time I was there was in 05. I was a size 20.. about 245. I looked at photos when I got back and was REPULSED. On the shorts question.. yes I wore shorts. Thought i was all cute (i'm one of those weirdos who sees herself much smaller in the mirror.. photos always shock me)... and since then I refuse to wear shorts. So, after that trip I was diagnosed with PCOS and went on a modified protein sparing fast through a doctor. I dropped about 50 lbs in 5 months. I felt great. I was a size 16.. sometimes 14.. I'm 5'9" so I was VERY pleased with this. I was about 190 at this point and carried it well. My goal was 175.
> 
> I was so proud and even posted pics of me at disney next to new pics of me on my myspace.. well, since then I got a bit too "I can do this without my doctor" and gained it all back and then some. I feel HUGE and restricted by my weight. I am scared to get on a scale but I"m back in my 18/20s and I do NOT carry it well AT ALL. I'm terrified of the scale because now I know I'm even bigger than before.
> 
> I can't seem to motivate myself to diet again. I tried... I just can't stick to it and recently got to the point I give up and eat CONSTANTLY.
> 
> I want to be 190. Most people are less than that and want to lose LOL . Under 200 would be amazing. If I were a comfortable 16 for next september I"d be on cloud 9.
> 
> I know I can do it if I do that diet again but MAN I don't want to LOL!
> 
> This board is a great idea. Since my PCOS makes a lot of diets not work foir me, I'm at a loss as far as what to do. I might TRY weight watchers (AGAIN).. but go to meetings this time. I find I"m the type who needs to report to somebody on my weight loss.
> 
> I'm 32, refuse to even know my weight myself, and need to lose a minimum of 50 lbs. Preferably 70.


 


ChevyNat said:


> I've had not been on this thread since last week, I've been planning a C.S.I party for my DD (8), her birthday was on the 10th, but since Xmas holidays was til the 8th this year, I wanted to celebrate her birthday the week-end after, (she wanted to invite some classmates) but it was her father's weekend, so I ended up on this weekend uurg! anyway it went well and the kids had a blast. In all I had 9 kids doing forensic training and solving a mystery...
> 
> As for my exercise, I did not do much... only about 1 1/2 - 2 hours of walking this week... I'll try more next week.


 



Cinrell, ChevyNat and Jazmine8 - I have seen you on the Single's thread!! 

Anyone else single and fighting this battle??


----------



## dreamer17555

twins4disney said:


> I am really needing some motivation right now, I am still doing my 2 miles walking each day, but not watching my points very well. Last night we went out for my anniversary, went to The Melting Pot, very yummy fondue restaurant.  I was really good all day, so I don't think last night did too much damage.  I am still not getting back into the whole change in the way I am eating.
> It is good to hear everyone's successes!



I love the Melting Pot! We went there on my Birthday. Expensive but so worth it. I tend to think on the big occasions to just enjoy yourself. Why not tack on an extra half a mile a couple of days next week to make sure no damage was done. 

I am counting calories and I honestly love it. I plug stuff into Spark People, see that I am in my daily range and I am very happy. If I want ice cream I can have it, just can't have that toast with breakfast. I never feel deprived, its my choice.

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

Weigh In!

Starting Weight:165
Last Weeks Weight: 158
Todays Weight: 156 
Total Weight loss so far: 9 Pounds

I lost another two pounds this week. Not nearly as much as last week but I did skip the gym two days . I feel bad about it but I was sick and DD was in the hospital so honestly it couldn't have been helped.

I started lifting weights at my last workout. I am going to try to make sure I do some weights every other day on top of my 30 min workout.

-Becca-


----------



## mickeywho?

Weighing in:

Starting weight 220lb
Current weight 214lb

6 pounds over 2 weeks. Slow but steady  

Short term goal: workout at the gym 3 times this week aiming to see the scale at 210 by our trip in 19 days!


----------



## ChevyNat

weighed in this morning and loss an extra 2 pounds... so I'm down from 260 to 256 so far... and I have to start working out, once I get that routine going I should be fine... I'm all pumped up right now, it's great.


----------



## ChevyNat

dreamer17555 said:


> Is anyone still thinking about doing the whole post picture thing? I was thinking though I totally hate how my body looks right now it might be a great way to see how far we've come... Anyone still want to join in?
> 
> -Becca-




I don't mind posting a picture, I already have them all over the place ha! ha!


----------



## ChevyNat

ok, this is a picture of my B.I.L and I, I can post another one (a little more close-up) when I get home tonight, since I'm at work...
I have a long way to go   Urrrggg!


----------



## princesskimberella

Well I am down 4 lbs !! 
I have been taking baby steps this time. Last week my goal was to make healthy choices when eating and trying to get more water in. This week I have a dr appointment Tues, so I am sure some motivation the doc will help.... but I plan to start some excercise. I am hoping to walk at the mall M/W & T/TH work out at home with my yoga tapes and Dnacing with the Stars Cardio dvd. Friday I am at the school all morning, and Sat and Sun I work on my feet for 8 hours at the flowershop so I get plenty of excercise while working. Oh and I forgot Wednesday nights I have my Tap Class ( which I wish was everynight cuase man you sweat !! )


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all, well I did my 35 minutes on the treadmill, but I think I'm going to pump it up to twice a day now.  I've pretty dissapointed for the week, its not my official weight in (thats Tuesday) but I've only lost 1lbs this week.       The only "cheat" I did was on Saturday I went to a pizza birthday party and I didn't go off my diet at all, but I ate some stuff later than your suposed to.  I try to be done with all food by 6pm, and this party didn't start till 6, food not coming out till like 7.  Plus I didn't walk the treadmill all weekend either, thought I could get away with taking weekends off, but apparently not.  

Also, it says that I may NOT post attachments...why?  How do I get that changed?  Anyone have any ideas let me know!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## jenne

I am down another 2.6 lbs, bringing me to 260 on the nose.  It will be really nice to see that number keep getting lower.  I have a goal of 224 - that is considered a healthly enough weight to be a bone marrow donor.  I have wanted to get on the list for a few years now, so that is the FIRST thing I am working towards.  I will have to decide what I will reward myself with when I get there.  Maybe a day at the spa!  We are supposed to make our rewards non-food things, right?

Good luck everyone, and hang in there.


----------



## SilverMickey

So Its that time of the month....  I'm excited because I didn't gain weight but the scales seem to be broken as I haven't lost any either...

cw 224/sw 228.5/ltd 4.5 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)
  Its bitter cold out so I'm going to try and figure out some exercist to do inside today.  Walking out there is out of the question.


----------



## smwf71

I am checking in - down 4.7 this week  and I even ate KFC - I guess it could catch up with me next week.  Anyway, I have to be really good for the rest of this week.  I don't have too many flex points (ww) left.  I have lost 8.7 lbs since Jan 2.  Yeah!


----------



## dsnymom2003

I can't believe I just found this thread! What an awesome idea. Am I too late for the buddy list?
My info(please no one cringe at the numbers )
35 year old
weigh 290(Gosh that's depressing)
goal 180
I am not really on a plan. I have just cut out all sugar, soda,  and I try not to eat anything processed. Lots of vegs and fruit with whole grains thrown in. I have been watching this show You are What you Eat on BBC America. While the woman  is a really harsh, the show has really opened my eyes on what I am feeding myself and my children! There is so much sugar and salt in everything we were eating. I was so shocked. I guess I just never took the time to read the labels. Anyway, I want to get healthy. I want to be here to see my kids grow up! Thanks!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just go the call this morning from the area store manager, and she informed me that I got the event coordinator job (with the extra $$ that I asked for).   I'm pretty excited - Its only 16-20 hours a week, Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat (when needed).  DH is off every other Fri, so thats great, plus its only 4 hours a day.  FIL said that he can watch my girls only one day a week (he has Lupis and two replaced knees), so I'll have to rely on my mother for the rest.... last time I had a job I had to quit because of her.  She was taking my girls out to eat *twice *every day, and making them very sick.  This time however, its only 4 hours, so she wont have time to do that!  Plus I'm going to try and hint to her that she should go out to breakfast (which she has done every morning of her life for over 20 years) before she watches my girls.  
So anyway, got the job, I get to get out into the world of adults!   
And it wont even affect my diet since it is only 4 hours I don't have to worry about lunch at work and such!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## SilverMickey

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I just go the call this morning from the area store manager, and she informed me that I got the event coordinator job (with the extra $$ that I asked for).   I'm pretty excited - Its only 16-20 hours a week, Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat (when needed).  DH is off every other Fri, so thats great, plus its only 4 hours a day.  FIL said that he can watch my girls only one day a week (he has Lupis and two replaced knees), so I'll have to rely on my mother for the rest.... last time I had a job I had to quit because of her.  She was taking my girls out to eat *twice *every day, and making them very sick.  This time however, its only 4 hours, so she wont have time to do that!  Plus I'm going to try and hint to her that she should go out to breakfast (which she has done every morning of her life for over 20 years) before she watches my girls.
> So anyway, got the job, I get to get out into the world of adults!
> And it wont even affect my diet since it is only 4 hours I don't have to worry about lunch at work and such!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​





Congratulations on the new job!

On the day your mom watches the girls maybe you could pack their lunch for the day...  like if they were heading our to school with their own lunch boxes!

I'm happy for you!


----------



## basketballmom

First of all, I would like to say  to all of the new people!
Then, I would like to congratulate all of us on sticking with it this past week.
I am down 4 pounds this week.  It could probably be more, but I have had a heavy duty premenstrual migraine since saturday.  GRRRRR!  They make me extra hungry!  I have been doing what you have, DREAMER17555, and plugging into spark people on a daily basis. I actually had 2 dr peppers this weekend, but did not go over the high end of my calorie range any time. I just cut back elsewhere.

Have a great week everyone!

Edited to add:  I just did my 30 minutes of walking DVD.  I really wanted to take a nap, (didn't sleep well) but I walked instead.  I feel good!


----------



## Grendalynn

What a great thread!! I was just thinking about starting a thread similar to this this morning when I was in the shower... Funny how you do so much thinking when you are in the shower or at 3am in bed...

Anyway, all I want to say, and I am not sure if its been said, I didn't read ALL of the posts - there are so many!!  but the major idea behind dieting is eating healthier, as we all know.  I live by the quote: "There is no such thing as dieting, just eating healthier!".  My school nurse said that in my high school Health Class 15+ years ago and it has stuck with me ever since!

When I had DS#2 ... I was 190+ pounds just before delivering.  Once I was done breast feeding at about 5months, I started dieting.  Not fad diets but really watching what I ate. Portion control and munch control. Now after all 3 kids I have lost most all my baby weight. I still have some work to do but really feel great and am on my way to a better healthier Mom! My next chore is to tone and strengthen!! 

Here are the things that I have lived by after each baby if anyone is interested:

What I try do and tell so many people is to cut out as many processed foods as possible and drink lots of water.  Whole Foods AR super important.  Things with as few ingredients as possible. And believe me this is super hard!! Especially in todays society where we all work and/or are super busy! Pretty much everything has preservatives and junk in them.  Once I trained myself, it hs been waaay easier!!

A full glass before every meal.  This makes you feel fuller faster.  

I have cut out most all starches (rice, potatoes, noodles, rolls/biscuits - most anything white) form our dinners and eat protein (meat) and lots of veggies! I myself actually did a High Protein diet after DS#3 for acouple weeks and was very pleased with the results. 

I do squats and leg lifts to pick up each item when I am doing laundry (which is a wicked challenge for me - I have a related post on how I dread doing, folding, putting away laundry!  )), and I try to take lots of walks with the kids. Which is hard in Winter.

And when I get the urge to snack when I know I don't really want it I brush my teeth - something about that fresh clean teeth feeling that diverts me from munching!!??  

 I wanted to share and hope that others can benefit from it!  Its hard work but we all deserve the right to look and feel good about ourselves! Thanks to the OP - we should all be able to with this great support group and Network!!


----------



## Jazmine8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I just go the call this morning from the area store manager, and she informed me that I got the event coordinator job (with the extra $$ that I asked for).   I'm pretty excited - Its only 16-20 hours a week, Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat (when needed).  DH is off every other Fri, so thats great, plus its only 4 hours a day.  FIL said that he can watch my girls only one day a week (he has Lupis and two replaced knees), so I'll have to rely on my mother for the rest.... last time I had a job I had to quit because of her.  She was taking my girls out to eat *twice *every day, and making them very sick.  This time however, its only 4 hours, so she wont have time to do that!  Plus I'm going to try and hint to her that she should go out to breakfast (which she has done every morning of her life for over 20 years) before she watches my girls.
> So anyway, got the job, I get to get out into the world of adults!
> And it wont even affect my diet since it is only 4 hours I don't have to worry about lunch at work and such!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​




*Congrats on the new job! and don't fret about the pizza party you sound like your still on track and will still see resluts as long as you get back on that treadmill*



ChevyNat said:


> weighed in this morning and loss an extra 2 pounds... so I'm down from 260 to 256 so far... and I have to start working out, once I get that routine going I should be fine... I'm all pumped up right now, it's great.



*Hey glad to see you over here from the singles thread I really should post a pic too,but I don't take too many full body shots.*




Kimmielee said:


> Finally, my treadmill is now set up and I feel like I can officially start!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my first ever 15 minute walk... I started slow... at the advice of others... I'll add 5 - 10 minutes each day... to get to my goal of 5 miles a day (and the most important goal of all 75 or more pounds to be lost!!
> 
> My ultimate goal is to get to a size 8 - 10 and be able to shop in the regular women's dept. not the PLUS size dept.  I see so many cute clothes that I'd love to wear but alas... it's not made in my size or even if it is, it looks horrible.  I LOOK HORRIBLE.
> 
> So... I know I've missed a lot... is it too late?
> 
> Here's my original post... 13 days ago!!
> 
> Age: 46
> Location: MI
> Diet: Eating healthy meals at HOME, more veggies, less carbs
> hurdles to overcome: Lack of exercise, working too many hours.
> Exercise: Treadmill
> Start date: 1/20/2008
> Goal: To lose 75 lbs
> Weight loss to date - 0



*Hey Kimmielee glad to see you as well from the singles thread. Funny how we are so involved on the DIS. Since I couldn't find my Disney Prince over there I aleast try to find the smaller Disney Princess within myself. Keep up the good work and we'll all reach our goals together. If you need a buddy PM ok, you too ChevyNat! *



twins4disney said:


> I am really needing some motivation right now, I am still doing my 2 miles walking each day, but not watching my points very well. Last night we went out for my anniversary, went to The Melting Pot, very yummy fondue restaurant.  I was really good all day, so I don't think last night did too much damage.  I am still not getting back into the whole change in the way I am eating.
> It is good to hear everyone's successes!



*You can do it. I have just started myself and it isn't easy. In my mind I'm working out but physically I've been kinda lazy and with my menstral on it only gets harder. I can't see any weightloss yet but I do feel better. 

BTW everyone my "moms" treadmill came today and it's awesome!  Can't wait to try it out myself hehe  I also gto my aunt to make me a dvd of the original Jane Fonda workout. I remember what great shape I use to be in when I used it back in the 80's. So before there was pilates, the firm, tae bo, there was Jane helping us all to "Feel the Burn" and you did too!

Let's get going guys and have a great week!  *


----------



## tmatthews

Sharpmomof2 - CONGRATULATIONS on the job!!!!! YEAH!!!! 1 pound loss is better than none....which is my case this week! 

Certain time of the month  so I am hoping that is my hold up with weight loss!  I have walked walked walked  but eating wasn't the BEST but not the worst.....I even went to McDonalds with son today b/c I got so ticked at the 0 weight loss!!!  But now I am going to eat better and keep walking!!!! (hate the setbacks!)  I only have 2 months to lose as much as I can! HERE WE GO AGAIN



thumbsup2


----------



## Kimmielee

I'm sore... how sad is that???? Just goes to show how badly I need to exercise!

Here's a pic of myself with my ds (8) at MNSSHP in October... he was supposed to be a hippie... notice the peace sign?  He's walking too!  We are BOTH going to lose weight!!


----------



## twins4disney

my weigh in day is Wednesday, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  I can really tell I am a true emotional eater.  Yesterday I had a silly argument with DH and the first thing I did was put food in my mouth.  I have to find something to take the place of food as my comfort.  I never really thought about food being there for me when I was down or mad, until now. On a brighter note we adopted a cat today.  Of course he is hiding in the basement, so hopefully tomorrow when we go to work, he will come out!
Great to hear everyone checking in.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all!  So I've been doing my very strict (less than 20 carbs a day) low carb diet now since the 1st of Jan... Did really great the first two weeks losing 7 & 4-5 lbs.  This week it is letting be down a big, but thats not my big problem with it.  I'm just sick of it already!  I did this diet right after I had DD#1, and lost something like 40lbs with no problem, I LOVED it infact.  Now its just the worst, all I was is a darn sandwich!  So what do you think I should do - stick with it, or go to a calorie counting diet (which would allow me to have a much better variety)?  Will I gain back some weight switching diets like this?  Any advice is appreciated!


*Together We Can Do This!*


​
Ps - I did my _*second round *_of 35 minutes on the treadmill right before dinner!  I feel great... don't smell that great, but I feel great!


----------



## Kimmielee

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all! So I've been doing my very strict (less than 20 carbs a day) low carb diet now since the 1st of Jan... Did really great the first two weeks losing 7 & 4-5 lbs. This week it is letting be down a big, but thats not my big problem with it. I'm just sick of it already! I did this diet right after I had DD#1, and lost something like 40lbs with no problem, I LOVED it infact. Now its just the worst, all I was is a darn sandwich! So what do you think I should do - stick with it, or go to a calorie counting diet (which would allow me to have a much better variety)? Will I gain back some weight switching diets like this? Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Ps - I did my _*second round *_of 35 minutes on the treadmill right before dinner! I feel great... don't smell that great, but I feel great!


 
Do what feels right for you!!  If you are already bored, you will be more likely to stray from it... I say go with what you know you can live with as a lifestyle change... not a DIET!  That's a 4 letter word!

Congrats  on your second round on the treadmill.  I just finished my first.  My legs feel like jelly!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

would love to join you all but I am not very good at DIETS.  I lost about 35lbs before our first trip to DW this last Nov.  We are planning our next trip for mid 2009 and I have a lot more lbs to lose.


----------



## ChevyNat

*Funny how we are so involved on the DIS. Since I couldn't find my Disney Prince over there I aleast try to find the smaller Disney Princess within myself.  *


You a right... and I love your saying... hoping to find a smaller Disney Princess in me also...

 so lets here it for all of the Disney Princesses out there


----------



## tmatthews

OK----Did the 4 fast miles...H U R T I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

ChevyNat said:


> *Funny how we are so involved on the DIS. Since I couldn't find my Disney Prince over there I aleast try to find the smaller Disney Princess within myself. *
> 
> 
> You a right... and I love your saying... hoping to find a smaller Disney Princess in me also...
> 
> so lets here it for all of the Disney Princesses out there


 
Yeah to us!!!      

Hey I found something for us... perhaps a signature graphic to unite us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh... and I LOVED this cartoon:


----------



## angiepangie8

Hi Everyone!!!
I'm new here, but just decided to get serious about weight loss and my fitness level.  I can't believe how the weight can creep up on you!  I have done Weight Watchers in the past with success.  However, I think try it the WW plan, but this time on my own.  I'll count points and weigh myself once a week at the YMCA.  
I have joined the YMCA and am gonna try to excersise every weekday morning.  I hope I can keep it up.  Getting on the scale today was like a kick in the rear!   My trip to WDW is in June so I hope to lose some inches B4 then!
Best Wishes to all of you who are also in the same boat and Congrats to those of you who have been making headway!

Name: Angie
Age: 37
Location: IN
Diet: WW plan and exercise (hopefully 5 days a week)
hurdles to overcome: Junk food in the house~my downfall ~chips and salsa (somehow celery just isn't the same dipped in salsa!)  Cake is also a big downfall (in fact just went to Bday party yesterday and had some ~bad Angie, bad Angie!!!~  that was B4 I weighed myself )
Exercise: Aerobics and weight training at the YMCA - Start date: 1/2/2008
Goal: 132  
Weight at start: 162
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## wannabprincess

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all!  So I've been doing my very strict (less than 20 carbs a day) low carb diet now since the 1st of Jan... Did really great the first two weeks losing 7 & 4-5 lbs.  This week it is letting be down a big, but thats not my big problem with it.  I'm just sick of it already!  I did this diet right after I had DD#1, and lost something like 40lbs with no problem, I LOVED it infact.  Now its just the worst, all I was is a darn sandwich!  So what do you think I should do - stick with it, or go to a calorie counting diet (which would allow me to have a much better variety)?  Will I gain back some weight switching diets like this?  Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​
> Ps - I did my _*second round *_of 35 minutes on the treadmill right before dinner!  I feel great... don't smell that great, but I feel great!




I hate to say this, but you should probably give up on the extreme low carb.  DH and I did this in Dec right before we went to Jamaica and we went borderline crazy.  I never wanted a cracker so bad in my life.  I also didn't see the fast results like I saw the last time I was on the diet and that is really discouraging.  Now I am watching my portions, drinking mostly water, and not eating after 8.  I am seeing the same results, but am not a basket case.  Hope this helps.  
PS Working out always works, even if its not losing pounds, but definetly size.


----------



## momof2Beauties

Name: Missy
Age: 39
Location: ID
Diet: Atkins
Excerise: treadmill
start date 1/14/08
start weight 217
current weight 210

This is great, nothing like telling people all about it to help keep me on track!  My big thing is to fit on Goofy's Barnstormer (any seat) with my 4 year old DD.  Last year when we went, I tried one seat and had to switch with the back car, it was a little bigger.  SharpMom - my favorite sweets on the low carb are the Russell Stover Sugar Free candy.  Once you subtract the sugar alcohols and the fiber, they only have about 1 carb in like 3 pieces.  They also have chocolate covered peanuts and caramel drops which taste just like milk duds!  I did this a couple years ago and lost about 30 pounds, so I know it works too! 

The one thing I have noticed for myself is that I lose weight the first week or so, then I don't see the pounds go off on the scale, but the inches go off instead.  

Good luck to everyone!!


 Missy   DH   DD 8 years old   DD 4 years old

4/1991:  Offsite
4/1992:  Offsite
3/2007:  Coronado Springs
3/2008:  Caribbean Beach


----------



## princesskimberella

OK here is the most recent pic.... it was taken this past July.. the only one I could find since I have been running from the camera for the last 3 years !!!
SO far so good this week, but we have a birthday party coming up this weekend but I am hoping maybe I can bounce along with the kids for some extra excercise  but I have the awful vison in my head form the movie Norbit (were she bouces the kids right out of the bouncy)


----------



## Carrie772

tchrrx said:


> I've been eating cereal or oatmeal for breakfast (about 3 points), a 1 point snack around 10, and then lunch at 11:30.  For lunch I have a sandwich or wrap (about 3 or 4 points), wheat thins or triscuits with laughing cow cheese (about 3 points), carrots (0), and then a 1 point snack if I still want it.  For dinner, I fix the same meats I always have (pork loin, chicken, tilapia, etc), I just watch my portions of it.  I eat it with plenty of veggies and one other low point side.  Usually it's adding laughing cow to my steamed broccoli or a piece of pumpernickel bread.  I do some snacking throughout the day and mostly at night.  I've learned to keep 100 calorie packs, 1 point 'candy' bars, and fruit on hand for snacks.  I have been using between 18-24 points a day.  The funny thing is, the only days I really feel hungry are the ones in which I drink pop instead of water.



You know.  I am so glad you brought this up.  I watched Dr. Oz on Oprah and he said that the corn syrup in Cokes actually makes you hungry!!! Yikes!!!  Water for me!


----------



## Carrie772

I have read all your posts and am really excited to find y'all.  Here's my story:
Cheerleader in HS.
Very muscular at the time.
115# 5'5" on license.
Gained 15 in college.
Muscles deflated.
Gained 15 more with the 3 kids.
Age:37
Starting weight: 145
Healthy eating: meat only on wknds, whole wheats and grains, cereal for dessert, cokes at restaurants only.
Goal weight: 130
Workout: elliptical for 40 minutes and mega weight training!

I really hope I can do this.  I have only tried Suzanne Somers but I can't live with out bread or crackers of some kind!  My major downfall is that I am a SAHM and have access to whatever food I want at any time.  
I am looking forward to reading all of your progress and I hope I have some to post about too.[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## eventsdj

Hi!
 I am Jennifer, and I have lost 62 lbs. since Sept.1st, 07  by changing my eating habits to include less carbs, and more lean protein, salads, water, etc.
 I have gone from a size 22 to a loose 14 since Sept 1st!
 I have gained muscle and tone by joining CURVES!!! (love it)

 My goal is not a number, but a size 10-12.

 But I started at 264 lbs, and I am at 203 right now, but 180 is small for me at a size 10.

 Yeah!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all!  So I've been doing my very strict (less than 20 carbs a day) low carb diet now since the 1st of Jan... Did really great the first two weeks losing 7 & 4-5 lbs.  This week it is letting be down a big, but thats not my big problem with it.  I'm just sick of it already!  I did this diet right after I had DD#1, and lost something like 40lbs with no problem, I LOVED it infact.  Now its just the worst, all I was is a darn sandwich!  So what do you think I should do - stick with it, or go to a calorie counting diet (which would allow me to have a much better variety)?  Will I gain back some weight switching diets like this?  Any advice is appreciated!



I tried low carb once and craved toast all the time!  : )   I agree that the "D" word is a bad one.   This has to be a lifestyle change for any of us to succeed.    So, would you be able to eat low carb for the rest of your life?  Some people can, I know I cannot.     So I have chosen to follow WW to learn how to eat good healthy food with the occaisional treat thrown in.   Just knowing that I can have whatever I want as long as I have the points for it has made me resist many things that I would have eaten before I recommitted.    I am not sure if you would initially gain a bit by switching eating plans, but I am sure that if you did it would only be temporary.     This, of course, if just my .02!    GREAT JOB on the treadmill!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Kimmielee said:


> Yeah to us!!!
> 
> Hey I found something for us... perhaps a signature graphic to unite us?



I LOVE this!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ok, I have decided that I am going to give up on the whole low carb thing... as soon as I've eaten the excess of meat purchased in the last two weeks!  I have strip steaks, skirt steaks (tonights dinner), hot dogs, hamburger meat, bacon, top round roast... the list goes on.  I just can't do it anymore!  There is a place near me though called Low Carb Connection - I want to go there and get some no-carb bread (maybe that will save me for the next week or so), but its $7.00 a loaf - A LOAF PEOPLE!  We buy the extra large loaf of regualr bread at Wegmans for like .79!  The woman I spoke to at the store said that you have to toast the bread, or its really dry and nasty... nice - dry nasty bread for $7.00, what a bargin!!  I'll talk to DH and see what he thinks....  Anyway, finished my 40 minutes on the treadmill this morning, and I'm gearing up to do it again around 3.30 or so, but I have terrible blisters on my pinkie toes.... that will teach me to get on the treadmill with Pumas!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## eventsdj

If you decide to cut carbs, it is easier (for me) not to follow a "diet". 
 I eat lots of fish, chicken, salads, water (ONLY),  veggies, melon (only, the others have too high sugars), etc, etc.

 Heck, on any diet we all know bread and sugars are bad.. low carb really isn't all that different than the others.

 I tried WW, and I know it can yield awsome results, but I could not have just 1 piece of pizza for 6 points.  TO me that is torture! 

  I can still incorporate a treat now and then, just now its not 3x weekly, and I share it with my hubby.

 I hope everyone sees success with thier plan!!


----------



## angiepangie8

eventsdj said:


> Hi!
> I am Jennifer, and I have lost 62 lbs. since Sept.1st, 07  by changing my eating habits to include less carbs, and more lean protein, salads, water, etc.
> I have gone from a size 22 to a loose 14 since Sept 1st!
> I have gained muscle and tone by joining CURVES!!! (love it)
> 
> My goal is not a number, but a size 10-12.
> 
> But I started at 264 lbs, and I am at 203 right now, but 180 is small for me at a size 10.
> 
> Yeah!




Way to go Jennifer !!! 
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## angiepangie8

Did the Hour of Power at the YMCA

felt like the Hour of Pain! 

I am resisting the urge to go and weigh myself after I work out~  I just want to do it on Mondays just like I would weigh in at WW ~

To make it to goal I hope to lose 2 pounds a week until WDW

(of course I'll probably gain a bunch back at WDW on the DDP!)


----------



## Flea

Hi Everyone 

I'm new here but thought I could join in here.

I'm 26, mum of 2 girls (1 and 3 years) and live in New Zealand.
We have our first trip ever to disneyland next year (yay sounds so good to say that) but for all the pics I want to have to remember this trip I need to lose a bit of weight.

almost 2 weeks ago I started back at WW and I lost 2.2kgs first week (not sure about lbs I think it's about 4.8lbs) I still have a wee way to go.

I am currently 72.5kgs - once again not sure on lbs I think 159.5
Would like to get back to prepregnancy weight of 62kgs (137ish lbs) but will be happy if I can get to 65kg (143ish lbs) and then re-evaluate what my body is doing  Would like to lose a couple of extra kg's in time for trip as I've been warned that the food is like nothing we get in NZ 

I was going to the gym then got slack over christmas so just need to remotivate myself again.

I look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## DisFam95

HI there.  I hope to join you all.

I lost 30 pounds last year and have stalled out.
Started at 200
down to 170 at the 1st of this year
167.8 today.

I've been doing my own food diary.  It really helps keep me accountable.  You think you're just having 1 bite of somehting, or 4 m&m's here and 4 more later etc, or a little of this and that but it ADDS UP QUICK!  I've been doing 1200 cal and low fat diet.  

My exercise is my treadmill.  I do an hour at 4.0 and Ive started added some jogging since I've lost the weight it's more comfortable...and the BEST workout bra ever!

I've added 100 crunches a day on my balance ball w/ an 8# ball weight.  I noticed it really helps my waistline.

I have a Disney trip planned for May (108 days not that I'm counting!)  I'd love to loose 10-15 more by then.  

I too have a hard time being at home w/ the kids and having the food around.  We don';t keep ice cream, chips, cookies in the house but it's just I hate seeing 3/4 a grilled cheese or 3 chicken nuggets sitting on my 2yr olds plate..so I eat them!  But now I have to write it down so that's seriously been curbed!.

Anyway..I hope to post and keep up w/ you all...busy place.  I've done my workouts 2x in 3 days and have a sore throat today so I hope I'm not getting my kids colds!  I'll at least do my abs. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Flea

DisFam95 said:


> I too have a hard time being at home w/ the kids and having the food around.  We don';t keep ice cream, chips, cookies in the house but it's just I hate seeing 3/4 a grilled cheese or 3 chicken nuggets sitting on my 2yr olds plate..so I eat them!  But now I have to write it down so that's seriously been curbed!.




I've been trying to teach my daughter that if she isn't going to eat it then she either throws it away (arrrggh I hate wasting food but it's better for my waistline) or putting it in a container in the fridge so I can't see it sitting there.


----------



## DisFam95

SharpMom:  I used to always get blisters on my little toes.  They sort of turn in and get squished under the other toes    I would get on a great roll of workouts then days later would get the worst blisters taking a week to really heal.  Since I started used Body Glide I have never had another blister in over 2 yrs.

Miracle cream to me   

I get it at my local 'runners' store.  Check foot locker type places too.  You can buy it online too.

Hope that helps.

Just my opinion.  I would never pay $7 for a loaf of nasty lo/no carb bread.    SOunds like you are really struggling w/ the lo carb option.  It's not for everyone.  The others are right when they've said you need to find a plan that works for you permanently.  The only way to achieve permanent weight loss is lifestyle change. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jazmine8

Chimming in for today, well last night I did the treadmill for the first time in a year. It wasn't so bad afterall and I ran on it for the first time ever!  I was surprised that my fear of falling off went away. I wear my sauna suit and curves waist trimmer and curves shorts when doing both the treadmill and elliptical. And boy does the water pour. I also did the Jane Fonda workout and my hips, thighs, legs are hurting. I can't believe I use to do this when I was a little girl 2x a day. My family had to hide the VHS tape from me because they were scared I'd excercise myself away.  Well they don't have to worry about it now. After working out I now know how badly out of shape I'm in. But I will get on the treadmill tonight for  45min and for dinner I made turkey spaghetti with whole wheat angel hair pasta. I think I'll make the garlic pilsbury cresent rolls to go with it and try to eat no more than 2. Man those things are good and giving up bread and potatoes is gonna be hard for me. Oh and a salad for dessert a skinny cow fugde bar or jello. I still haven't weigh myself because I'm still bloated from the monthlies but next Monday I will began doing that. Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Flea

.....


----------



## Violets by da Marina

_I started my diet last week and today was our weigh in, I lost 2 lbs.  
Is it to late to start???

Name: Elda
Age: 35  
Location: San Antonio, TX
Type of diet: Eating healthier
Excercise: Walking
Start date of diet: 1/14/08
First Goal: Fit in a size 20 by february
Ultimate Goal-140ish with a normal BMI
Weight at start of diet: 316
Weight loss to date: 2

Our trip is scheduled for June 19-27th.  We went in 06 and I didn't loose anything and it was ok, but I didn't get on any rides with my daughters because I didn't want anything to happen.  Stares, looks, anything.  I walked the park ok, all of them even the 2 universal ones.  This year hopefully again, but allot slimmer.
HELP ME!!!_


----------



## DisneyDarlings

I want in if it's not too late to join!  This group sounds like just what I need to help me get started.  If it's not too late, I will weigh in the morning and report back with all my figures.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I've made the decision to change to WW!  I think I'll be much happier with this one!   I bought the books and calculator off ebay just an hour ago - they should be here by Friday.  I don't really know what I'm going to do till they come - stay on Low-Carb or just watch calories and such... I'll figure that one out tomorrow morning!  
Also:

*If anyone wants a buddy please PM me ASAP!*


*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## Kimmielee

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I LOVE this!








Me too!! Anyone that wants to put it in their signature... I'm the host on Photobucket so just cut and paste!


----------



## tmatthews

I too find myself eating off my ds plates!!! Especially his waffles....SO now I make him put his dish in the sink and I run water on it!!!!! BAD!!!! Can't believe I admitted to that one! I also find because I eat on the run half the time....I don't think I have eaten IF I EAT OUT OF THE POTS!!!!!  I need to sit and eat. Unfortunately with 3 kids, working full time, sports schedules etc...it becomes difficult. Did workout again..4 fast miles but had an accident....My DS12 was "walking" with me...more or less making fun of me....when we were doing the kicks, he put his arm around me and proceeded to do a NY NY style kick....I started laughing and we both fell....I unfortunately on top of him! Poor kid....


----------



## bebelle

I wanted to let everyone know about a great website I found called hungrygirl.com. They have alot of things that will help all of us on our road to healthier, stronger bodies--including some free samples of food!!


----------



## eventsdj

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Ok, I have decided that I am going to give up on the whole low carb thing... as soon as I've eaten the excess of meat purchased in the last two weeks!  I have strip steaks, skirt steaks (tonights dinner), hot dogs, hamburger meat, bacon, top round roast... the list goes on.  I just can't do it anymore!  There is a place near me though called Low Carb Connection - I want to go there and get some no-carb bread (maybe that will save me for the next week or so), but its $7.00 a loaf - A LOAF PEOPLE!  We buy the extra large loaf of regualr bread at Wegmans for like .79!  The woman I spoke to at the store said that you have to toast the bread, or its really dry and nasty... nice - dry nasty bread for $7.00, what a bargin!!  I'll talk to DH and see what he thinks....  Anyway, finished my 40 minutes on the treadmill this morning, and I'm gearing up to do it again around 3.30 or so, but I have terrible blisters on my pinkie toes.... that will teach me to get on the treadmill with Pumas!
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> Yikes $7.00 a loaf!!
> I have had the thought of giving up low-carb once or twice, but I haven't. What I've done is totally have to change my way of thinking.
> I'm not REALLY on low-carb, I am just eating way different. I don't eat anything out of a box anymore, only from the outside of the aisles.
> 
> I do need to up my fat count though. I find on days I don't eat enough fat, I don't loose a pound. Add a big greasy bacon cheeseburger and a salad, and the next day I'm down.
> Crazy, but its worked for me... so far.


----------



## SmallWorld71

eventsdj said:


> Hi!
> I am Jennifer, and I have lost 62 lbs. since Sept.1st, 07  by changing my eating habits to include less carbs, and more lean protein, salads, water, etc.
> I have gone from a size 22 to a loose 14 since Sept 1st!
> I have gained muscle and tone by joining CURVES!!! (love it)
> 
> My goal is not a number, but a size 10-12.
> 
> But I started at 264 lbs, and I am at 203 right now, but 180 is small for me at a size 10.
> 
> Yeah!



You go girl! That's great. 

And to everybody who is still working at this lifestyle change :


----------



## momz

hello girls.  I just wanted to chime in to say thanks for getting this started.  I really like the buddy system, and seem to have clicked with my buddy.  it is encouraging to know that others have the same struggles and feelings that i have.  Hang in there ladies.  We can do this.


----------



## Jazmine8

Good Morning everyone and  to all the newbies that have joined this week. It's never too late to start anything really. Every one of us had to start somewhere and that's all the matters is that we slim down to a healthy weight and maintain that for our old age. Anyone starting knows how hard it can be and the many temptations faced everyday. But we are here for one another. 

Question for the treadmill athletes : Are you knees suppose to feel stiff and kinda hurt? Mine does and I wonder if I should be wearing my knee barces for support. I was thinking that because of the pounding on the tradmill that has something to do with my dilema. And before you ask I do the cross training program that varies the speed and incline automatically during the workout. The treadmill also has shock absorbers. I never had this problem on the elliptical.


----------



## DisneyDarlings

Okay, here goes!  I guess I'm really doing this.
Name - Dianne
Age - 46
Diet - WW
Exercise - walking for now (  I like the idea of "walking to DW!)
Hurdles - lots of food always at work and junk food
Weight now - 156 (that hurt - I haven't weighed since fall)
Goal weight - 130

I have lost weight on WW twice over the past 15 years so I know it works.  I always resort back to old, bad habits.  NEVER AGAIN!!!  My metabolism has slowed greatly since turning 40, so I tend to get discouraged easily.  I pray my fellow dissers will be a good source of encouragement!


----------



## Carrie772

Jazmine8:  The pounding when you run can definately make your knees stiff.  It can happen to anybody.  I use a heating pad at night and sometimes alternate walking with running.  Also, check your shoes to make sure they are top notch.  You want super running shoes with lots of chunky support on the heel to cushion all that pressure.

I read in my Self magazine that cartilage can be built up to protect your knee joints over time and that more running will make it better and better.  So, that's good!


----------



## Jazmine8

Carrie772 said:


> Jazmine8:  The pounding when you run can definately make your knees stiff.  It can happen to anybody.  I use a heating pad at night and sometimes alternate walking with running.  Also, check your shoes to make sure they are top notch.  You want super running shoes with lots of chunky support on the heel to cushion all that pressure.
> 
> I read in my Self magazine that cartilage can be built up to protect your knee joints over time and that more running will make it better and better.  So, that's good!



Actually I haven't ran much on it. The program I did last night only went up to a 5.0 incline with a speed of 3.5 at it's highest. I was speed walking. Would that make any difference ? I'm not up to running full speed just yet


----------



## SilverMickey

Well I actually found a picture of me.  It shows the ugly truth.  

I weighed in at the same weight on this trip in 2005 as I did when I started my diet adventure November 1st.  I have lost 17 pounds...  all but 2.5 before Christmas...  SO onward and downward!




I can't wait to throw those horrid clothes out.  I want to wear a cute tank top and shorts one of these years!
I'm going to print this horrid pic for the inside of a snack cupboard and the fridge!


----------



## eventsdj

Silvermickey-

 Great idea to post your pic. where it will be a great reminder not to sneak some treats!
  I have a few of my triple chin pics. lying around, where I look at them and go ICK!

 Now that I can shop in regular stores (still an XL, but a comfy, lose XL) I CUT UP MY LANE BRYANT CARD... no need for that, NEVER getting there again!!  (I realize they sell a size 14, which is what I am, but still, it was liberating)

 Good luck!


----------



## angiepangie8

I know we are all trying to lose some pounds but most of us are also looking to improve our over all health.  I just saw this on the news:  

Five Foods to Avoid in the Battle Against Breast Cancer  

excersise and diet

Top 5 items for women to avoid:


Alchohol
Fast Food (fats)
Dairy Products
Red Meat
Salt

The top two I can manage to avoid, but those bottom three especially salt will be difficult for me to cut out.  I even like to put salt on my apples!


----------



## angiepangie8

also found this there

The Five Foods That Might Help You Fight Breast Cancer 

soy
green tea -antioxidants
veggies 
almonds - Vitamin E
Vitamin D

I need to look up foods high in Vitamin D
-besides milk
I'm not too big on soy I tried soy bacon and -yuk it was disgusting!  
I may have to give it another shot.  Anyone have any nice suggestions on how to add soy to a diet?


----------



## SilverMickey

I can't have soy as it affects my thyroid.  That being said I went to a conference for Autism and they touched on the soy subject...  Stating that is should never have been introduced as a food source.

We are now a soy free house. I think we all feel better for it.  
Now my mom would beg to differ.  I guess we all have to figure out what is best for each of us! 

Back to the laundry mill.......


----------



## angiepangie8

SilverMickey said:


> I can't have soy as it affects my thyroid.  That being said I went to a conference for Autism and they touched on the soy subject...  Stating that is should never have been introduced as a food source.



Wow!  Good to know.  Were they saying that there was a link between soy and autism?


----------



## SilverMickey

angiepangie8 said:


> Wow!  Good to know.  Were they saying that there was a link between soy and autism?




Not directly,  However there is a study going on about Oxalates... Soy is a high oxalate food. 

Many Autistic kiddos do well on a GFCF diet...  However when soy is introduced to replace some gluten or dairy the diet seems to fail...  Studies are showing Autistic kiddos have a hard time getting rid of oxalates.  (oxalates are the critters that cause "stones") kidney gall bladder ect.  I guess theese stones can be present anywhere in an autistic childs system.

Disclaimer:  I'm so not a doctor and feel I really shouldn't put this stuff out there...  Links from the great plains lab web-site and Dr Shaws is a great place to get this in real terms...


----------



## angiepangie8

SilverMickey said:


> Not directly,  However there is a study going on about Oxalates... Soy is a high oxalate food.
> 
> Many Autistic kiddos do well on a GFCF diet...  However when soy is introduced to replace some gluten or dairy the diet seems to fail...  Studies are showing Autistic kiddos have a hard time getting rid of oxalates.  (oxalates are the critters that cause "stones") kidney gall bladder ect.  I guess theese stones can be present anywhere in an autistic childs system.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I'm so not a doctor and feel I really shouldn't put this stuff out there...  Links from the great plains lab web-site and Dr Shaws is a great place to get this in real terms...



thanks SilverMickey!  Appreciate the info.  I'll have to look up great plains and Dr. Shaw on the web.  DS~7 shows some mild autistic traits and may have slight Aspergers Syn ~on low end of spectrum.  I've thought about a diet change for him but mostly I just try to give him and DD on a well balanced diet.  I've noticed that after the holidays that everyone in my family needs to get back on track to a well balanced diet and less (or better yet no) junk!


----------



## DisneyDarlings

Well, I've almost made it a whole day sticking to my plan.  That's a big thing for me!  Anytime I was tempted today I thought about this group and wanted to be able to report something positive at the end of a week.  I have 5 points left.  Just enough for a WW dessert later!


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning everyone. I hope we all did a good job of avoiding the temptations of yesterday. Last night I thought I would do my Jane fonda workout but decided not to because my upper thighs were aching so bad.....but tonight I plan on doing the elliptical for 30 min and crunches right after. I just don't know what to do about dinner. I have no plan in mind and that's bad. Oh side note: I work two jobs and am at the pt job every other night so eating and exercising is going to be a challenge. I think I'm one who'll need to do something like cardio or walking at the very least 5 days a week to see a change in my weightloss progress. But my friend at work told me to not overdue it. I just want so badly to see myself down a couple of sizes or inches mostly. Wish me luck today.


----------



## angiepangie8

Jazmine8 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope we all did a good job of avoiding the temptations of yesterday. Last night I thought I would do my Jane fonda workout but decided not to because my upper thighs were aching so bad.....but tonight I plan on doing the elliptical for 30 min and crunches right after. I just don't know what to do about dinner. I have no plan in mind and that's bad. Oh side note: I work two jobs and am at the pt job every other night so eating and exercising is going to be a challenge. I think I'm one who'll need to do something like cardio or walking at the very least 5 days a week to see a change in my weightloss progress. But my friend at work told me to not overdue it. I just want so badly to see myself down a couple of sizes or inches mostly. Wish me luck today.



Good luck Jazmine and Everyone!  

I am so sore today.  I'm not sure if it's back to Hour of Power~ weights or aerobics for me this morning.


----------



## DisneyDarlings

Good luck Jazmine!  I start day two this morning and know I will have a BIG temptation at work.  We are having potluck breakfast for birthday celebration and I will have to just eat fruit.  I walked 30 minutes last night.  I HATE exercise.  I AM GOING TO DO THIS!!!


----------



## Jazmine8

DisneyDarlings said:


> Good luck Jazmine!  I start day two this morning and know I will have a BIG temptation at work.  We are having potluck breakfast for birthday celebration and I will have to just eat fruit.  I walked 30 minutes last night.  I HATE exercise.  I AM GOING TO DO THIS!!!


The treadmill and I are slowly becoming friends.  So hang in there becuase soon your energy will ram up and you'll start to feel more energized and a lot better trust me. I want to get back to wear if I would miss a workout I just couldn't stand it and so it becomes a part of your day and lifestyle change.



angiepangie8 said:


> Good luck Jazmine and Everyone!
> 
> I am so sore today.  I'm not sure if it's back to Hour of Power~ weights or aerobics for me this morning.


I know the feeling, Tha's why my friend told me to take it easy yesterday, but I'll be working out again today.Does any body have Comcast cable service? I like their exercise tv programs that are on OnDemand. I think they will help to break up the monotony of daily routines. If anyone tries it let me know and we can discuss which ones we like and so on....


----------



## soontobewed07

Is it too late to join? 

Hi I'm Jillian
start weight:196
goal weight: 135 by december 

1st goal 165 by April 1st


----------



## SilverMickey

Welcome Jillian,  Now is a fine time to join!  Good luck with your goals!


----------



## angiepangie8

angiepangie8 said:


> I am so sore today.  I'm not sure if it's back to Hour of Power~ weights or aerobics for me this morning.



~~~I went for the weights  then a little cardio after
It really kicked my butt!!!
I will be in pain tomorrow!  (it's a good pain though. right?)


----------



## DisFam95

Sounds like everyone is doing really well w/ the their exercise.  Good job.  The weekend is coming up and that is my big temptation time w/ DH home all day and wanting to take the boys to Starbucks etc.  I've let him take that on as their special outing.  Then he wants to go out to eat  .  Oh I hate the weekends!!

BUT on a good note.  I've lost 3 pounds so far   this week.  I've stuck to a 1200-1300 cal diet and done the treadmill 4x (1hr @4.0 plus a little jogging).     Who knew..diet   and exercise  !

Of course I just ate 4 m7m's and 1/4 my son's grilled cheese of his plate  .  Oh well.  I ate it and I own it!  I wrote it down on my food log and figured the calories.

Hope you all have a great weekend!  Remember your goals and stick with it.  Summon the willpower  !!!


----------



## DisFam95

double post..oops


----------



## sl_underwood

Is it to late to join?


----------



## tmatthews

OK...having a tough time....Weighed in today for our school biggest loser competition and gained a pound! I thought I was doing so good....just about lost it in the nurse's office (where we weigh in) and told her I wanted out. I was done....this is just too emotional. I have walked everyday w/ Leslie Sansone doing the 4 fast miles! I have to admit I have cheated here and there but I felt good. I feel now like someone hit me in the gut. SOOOOO what did I do??? Bake cupcakes with DS and continued to eat 2 for dinner! I don't like the way I am feeling now but I hate being so disappointed!!! Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! SO SAD!


----------



## Jazmine8

tmatthews said:


> OK...having a tough time....Weighed in today for our school biggest loser competition and gained a pound! I thought I was doing so good....just about lost it in the nurse's office (where we weigh in) and told her I wanted out. I was done....this is just too emotional. I have walked everyday w/ Leslie Sansone doing the 4 fast miles! I have to admit I have cheated here and there but I felt good. I feel now like someone hit me in the gut. SOOOOO what did I do??? Bake cupcakes with DS and continued to eat 2 for dinner! I don't like the way I am feeling now but I hate being so disappointed!!! Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! SO SAD!



NO don't give up!  When you start to lose weight if you're doing everything right you'll start to gain muscle which replaces the fat. Muscle burns more calories than fat and as you continue to exercise you'll be gaining lean muscle mass and burn off more stored fat.  You should really consider taking your measurements versus looking at the scale. When depending on a scale you'll disappoint yourself. I know because I feel that way right now and it looks like I haven't lost a pound since staring over a week ago. But that's just it I'm re-starting all over again. But my clothes are starting to fit differently. So don't lose hope please because if you ever want to shed those extra pounds and become more helathy and physically fit you'll have to continue this joruney and while it can be hard and discouraging at times it'll be worth it in the long run and YOU CAN DO IT!   Make this just not about weight but changing your whole lifestyle and relationship with food and exercise. I'm here for you girl! 
*P.S.* Try adding the use of resistance bands to your workouts if you already haven't. Because as you exercise you'll need that lean muscle to burn off more calories (even at rest). I like those as a change to using dumb bells.


----------



## tmatthews

Jazmine8 said:


> NO don't give up!  When you start to lose weight if you're doing everything right you'll start to gain muscle which replaces the fat. Muscle burns more calories than fat and as you continue to exercise you'll be gaining lean muscle mass and burn off more stored fat.  You should really consider taking your measurements versus looking at the scale. When depending on a scale you'll disappoint yourself. I know because I feel that way right now and it looks like I haven't lost a pound since staring over a week ago. But that's just it I'm re-starting all over again. But my clothes are starting to fit differently. So don't lose hope please because if you ever want to shed those extra pounds and become more helathy and physically fit you'll have to continue this joruney and while it can be hard and discouraging at times it'll be worth it in the long run and YOU CAN DO IT!   Make this just not about weight but changing your whole lifestyle and relationship with food and exercise. I'm here for you girl!
> *P.S.* Try adding the use of resistance bands to your workouts if you already haven't. Because as you exercise you'll need that lean muscle to burn off more calories (even at rest). I like those as a change to using dumb bells.


Thanks!! Just really was hoping for BIG numbers because I worked out so hard this week. Being over 40 isn't helping....I guess I have to realize it isn't going to be easy! unfortunately it is sooo easy to return to the bad habits when you are feeling low.....I truly appreciate your support! Needed it! I will measure myself TODAY. Thanks again!


----------



## flipflop

tmatthews said:


> OK...having a tough time....Weighed in today for our school biggest loser competition and gained a pound! I thought I was doing so good....just about lost it in the nurse's office (where we weigh in) and told her I wanted out. I was done....this is just too emotional. I have walked everyday w/ Leslie Sansone doing the 4 fast miles! I have to admit I have cheated here and there but I felt good. I feel now like someone hit me in the gut. SOOOOO what did I do??? Bake cupcakes with DS and continued to eat 2 for dinner! I don't like the way I am feeling now but I hate being so disappointed!!! Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! SO SAD!



Stick with it! Like the poster above said, you build muscle when you start working out and sometimes that makes you gain or not lose weight.  Taking measurements is a great idea!  It takes a few weeks for you to see the result of that muscle burning more - but you will see it!!!  And as far as the cupcakes go - you already ate them, that was yesterday - today is a new day, a new chance to get back in the saddle.  Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again.   Are you writing down what you are eating?  That may be helpful in determining how much cheating you are really doing.



Hi all - sorry I fell off the face of the planet since signing up!  It looks like many are making huge strides and having great success.   Anyone else out there on WW?   I signed up 1 1/2 weeks ago on-line and am happy to report that I lost 2 pounds the first week.   I have a tough weekend coming up with a date night tonight with my best friend, a date night tomorrow with DH and a birthday party for MIL on Sunday   - I have saved all my flex points and have worked out an extra day to offset all these high point events.  I already planned what I will order out on Saturday with DH and what I will eat at my MILs.  Hopefully, that will be enough planning to keep me from self-destructing!!!

How is everyone this morning?  Any other people facing tough eating situations this weekend?


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

flipflop said:


> Anyone else out there on WW?   I signed up 1 1/2 weeks ago on-line and am happy to report that I lost 2 pounds the first week.   I have a tough weekend coming up with a date night tonight with my best friend, a date night tomorrow with DH and a birthday party for MIL on Sunday   - I have saved all my flex points and have worked out an extra day to offset all these high point events.  I already planned what I will order out on Saturday with DH and what I will eat at my MILs.  Hopefully, that will be enough planning to keep me from self-destructing!!!
> 
> How is everyone this morning?  Any other people facing tough eating situations this weekend?



I am following WW, lost 4.8 the first week and only .4 the 2nd.    I weigh tomorrow, but peeked at the scale today and will hopefully be happy with tomorrow's weigh in!   I really love WW and have been able to really embrace the program this time.  I have been completely on program since Jan 2nd.   I have heard that when you are new to exercise, your muscles retain water so that is why I think I had such a small loss last week.   I haven't done any real exercise in years and exercised every day last week.    This week I cut back just a bit to not be sore every day.    

This weekend shouldn't be too bad for me eating wise.  Next weekend will be a challenge as it is DS 12th birthday and Superbowl!   And of course, we are having two parties (friend & family) and also taking DS out to dinner on his actual day!   UGH!  Gotta save those weekly flex points!


----------



## angiepangie8

tmatthews said:


> OK...having a tough time....Weighed in today for our school biggest loser competition and gained a pound! I thought I was doing so good....just about lost it in the nurse's office (where we weigh in) and told her I wanted out. I was done....this is just too emotional. I have walked everyday w/ Leslie Sansone doing the 4 fast miles! I have to admit I have cheated here and there but I felt good. I feel now like someone hit me in the gut. SOOOOO what did I do??? Bake cupcakes with DS and continued to eat 2 for dinner! I don't like the way I am feeling now but I hate being so disappointed!!! Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! SO SAD!



Don't give up!  With dieting and excersise there are always set backs.  But even if the scale didn't show it the walking still did your body good and like others have said may have made you gain some muscle mass.  If you keep increasing your muscle mass the easier  it will be to burn fat.  I also agree with the other advise to write down what you eat `keep a daily food diary.  If you are familiar with Weight Watchers this is one of the tools they use~ attatching point values to what you eat.  Try a two pronged approach of watching what you eat along with the excersise and eventually you should begin to see results.  
Sending some lucky fitness pixie dust your way!


----------



## angiepangie8

flipflop said:


> Hi all - sorry I fell off the face of the planet since signing up!  It looks like many are making huge strides and having great success.   Anyone else out there on WW?   I signed up 1 1/2 weeks ago on-line and am happy to report that I lost 2 pounds the first week.   I have a tough weekend coming up with a date night tonight with my best friend, a date night tomorrow with DH and a birthday party for MIL on Sunday   - I have saved all my flex points and have worked out an extra day to offset all these high point events.  I already planned what I will order out on Saturday with DH and what I will eat at my MILs.  Hopefully, that will be enough planning to keep me from self-destructing!!!
> 
> How is everyone this morning?  Any other people facing tough eating situations this weekend?




I have been a WW off and on. I had lost 37lbs with the program a few years ago and I go now and then for tweaking.  However, over the past several months  I have not been so good so I now am doing the WW Program without actually joining this time.  I will weigh myself every Monday at the YMCA.
I so badly wanted to weigh myself today but decided to just do it once a week ~kinda like WW.  If that doesn't work I may officially join up again.  
This weekend I'm a little worried too cuz DH and I are going out to eat with another couple.   I must stay away from buffets and Mexican~ the chips will kill me!   Luckily no Bdays this weekend! (there was one last week and shame on me I had a big piece of cake~cake is my downfall).  I do have my flex points but I have to look up how many points that is cuz I forgot.  
Good luck to you and all this coming weekend!!!
I'm so glad  I found this thread on the DIS


 ~ i may have to add this to my signature ~but then I'll probably need to get rid of something!


----------



## flipflop

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I am following WW, lost 4.8 the first week and only .4 the 2nd.    I weigh tomorrow, but peeked at the scale today and will hopefully be happy with tomorrow's weigh in!   I really love WW and have been able to really embrace the program this time.  I have been completely on program since Jan 2nd.   I have heard that when you are new to exercise, your muscles retain water so that is why I think I had such a small loss last week.   I haven't done any real exercise in years and exercised every day last week.    This week I cut back just a bit to not be sore every day.
> 
> This weekend shouldn't be too bad for me eating wise.  Next weekend will be a challenge as it is DS 12th birthday and Superbowl!   And of course, we are having two parties (friend & family) and also taking DS out to dinner on his actual day!   UGH!  Gotta save those weekly flex points!



Yeah, next weekend won't be much better than this one.  We are going out to dinner to meet my BIL's girlfriend's family and we are also having a super bowl party at our house (Go BIG BLUE!!).  It may actually be harder I think b/c all that snacky stuff is really high points.  I will probably go work out the morning of the superbowl to try to offset.

Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow!




angiepangie8 said:


> I have been a WW off and on. I had lost 37lbs with the program a few years ago and I go now and then for tweaking.  However, over the past several months  I have not been so good so I now am doing the WW Program without actually joining this time.  I will weigh myself every Monday at the YMCA.
> I so badly wanted to weigh myself today but decided to just do it once a week ~kinda like WW.  If that doesn't work I may officially join up again.
> This weekend I'm a little worried too cuz DH and I are going out to eat with another couple.   I must stay away from buffets and Mexican~ the chips will kill me!   Luckily no Bdays this weekend! (there was one last week and shame on me I had a big piece of cake~cake is my downfall).  I do have my flex points but I have to look up how many points that is cuz I forgot.
> Good luck to you and all this coming weekend!!!
> I'm so glad  I found this thread on the DIS
> 
> 
> ~ i may have to add this to my signature ~but then I'll probably need to get rid of something!



You get 35 flex points per week.  I lost 65 pounds on weight watchers many years ago and kept it off until I got pregnant with my triplets.  It's good to know your downfalls so you can steer clear until you are feeling a little more confident - good for you!


----------



## Jazmine8

Have a great weekend everyone and stick to that game plan you made!


----------



## tmatthews

Angie, flipflop, and jazmine-Thanks for remotivating me .....  I will be at my parents' this weekend so temptations will lie everywhere but I think writing things down will help me REALLY see what I eat during the day. I am sure it is more than I can remember. I did ww about 7 years ago and lost about 35 pounds. I didn't follow the diet so much and really relied on the weigh ins to make me honest. I became a life time member. I have thought about going back but since I am not at goal I would have to pay weekly fees so I joined this competition at school for only $5 a week.....but I am not sure after last week's weigh in where I stand....kind of told them that I quit! maybe I can smooth feathers on Monday. Thanks AGAIN! You guys are the best!
Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## eventsdj

Remember, its a lifestyle change, not a race!

 I have been doing this for 5 months, and I have been stuck,, really STUCK at 203-204lbs. for about 2 weeks now.
 I know it will change, I seem to "stall" when my body is transitioning.
 I was "stuck" at 240 for 3 weeks, then dropped 10 lbs in the next 3 weeks.
 I was "stuck" at 240, etc.

 I figure, I don't weigh 260 anymore, so something must be going right!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, its me, Sarah the one who started this crazy 'ol thread.  I just wanted to let everyone know, before I started getting emails, that I will be leaving this website.  The anti-gay post really left a bad taste in my mouth, and after getting a "warning" from Beth NJ for calling the OP ignorant, I have to say that I'm pretty much done here.  I'm not gay, have only a few gay aquatints, but I know what bigotry is, and if that's the train of thought some people here have, I just can't morally be here.  I understand that I can't change anyones thinking, and that its (hopefully) a handful of people that feel this way... and I understand that I'm from New Jersey, and things are a lot different here than say in Alabama (I know some high schools in the south still have segregated proms  ), but in my heart I just can't come here any longer.  Wondering if the persons post I'm reading is the person that said they were _glad _they didn't have kids when they  _accidentally _went MK on "gay days," or the person that says that Disney makes sure not to put pink and red shirts together on the monorail   I used to be excited and proud to see how many pages more where on this thread daily, now I can't even stomach coming on.  I promise that I will keep up with my diet and exercise, and I really hope everyone else here does too!  I wish everyone good luck with their diets, and whatever endeavors they go onto in their smaller jean sizes.


*Together You Can Do This​*


----------



## ChevyNat

I'm so sad to see you leave... but you can always email me at home... I understand how you feel and respect it fully. Some people just don't understand and it's sad to see.
Please keep in touch!!!


----------



## angiepangie8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all, its me, Sarah the one who started this crazy 'ol thread.  I just wanted to let everyone know, before I started getting emails, that I will be leaving this website.  The anti-gay post really left a bad taste in my mouth, and after getting a "warning" from Beth NJ for calling the OP ignorant, I have to say that I'm pretty much done here.  I'm not gay, have only a few gay aquatints, but I know what bigotry is, and if that's the train of thought some people here have, I just can't morally be here.  I understand that I can't change anyones thinking, and that its (hopefully) a handful of people that feel this way... and I understand that I'm from New Jersey, and things are a lot different here than say in Alabama (I know some high schools in the south still have segregated proms  ), but in my heart I just can't come here any longer.  Wondering if the persons post I'm reading is the person that said they were _glad _they didn't have kids when they  _accidentally _went MK on "gay days," or the person that says that Disney makes sure not to put pink and red shirts together on the monorail   I used to be excited and proud to see how many pages more where on this thread daily, now I can't even stomach coming on.  I promise that I will keep up with my diet and exercise, and I really hope everyone else here does too!  I wish everyone good luck with their diets, and whatever endeavors they go onto in their smaller jean sizes.
> 
> 
> *Together You Can Do This​*




I'm new and not sure what's going on, but I wouldn't stop coming to the DIS because of one person's or a few people's ignorant comments.   Dont let a couple of bad apple slices ruin the whole pie just throw em out!   It wasn't on this thread was it?  I know it's not quite the same but When I first started on the DIS I ran into a few people that were rude to me because I dare say that renters should be cautious when renting DVC property.  Geese I was in the line of fire big time.  But then I received a pm from someone that told me that what I was saying was totally legitimate and that I should just ignore them.  So I did and am glad cuz I have spoken to alot of great DISers since then.  So I hope you will reconsider But if you do decide to leave best of luck with your weight loss and thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## angiepangie8

We are going to Jade Garden which is a Japanese Steak House tonight if we can get a ressie.  I usually get steak but tonight I think I will get the chicken or shrimp.  I usually get this incredible egg stuff there ~i forget what it's called ~but I'm sure that is mega mega mega points.  I'm gonnna try to look it up.  
 Good luck all. 
   Have a nice weekend


----------



## SmallWorld71

Thank-you for starting the thread Sarah. I'm sorry you are leaving. If you do change your mind, we'll still be here. I know when I first joined the DIS, some of the threads bothered me. I make it a point to stay away from those threads. Most people I've encountered on the DIS are great! Remember, there are ignorant people everywhere  Why would the DIS be any exception? Don't let them spoil things for you. Keep your chin up, your beliefs strong, and good luck with your weight loss. 

Everyone else - let's keep it going girls!


----------



## tmatthews

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all, its me, Sarah the one who started this crazy 'ol thread.  I just wanted to let everyone know, before I started getting emails, that I will be leaving this website.  The anti-gay post really left a bad taste in my mouth, and after getting a "warning" from Beth NJ for calling the OP ignorant, I have to say that I'm pretty much done here.  I'm not gay, have only a few gay aquatints, but I know what bigotry is, and if that's the train of thought some people here have, I just can't morally be here.  I understand that I can't change anyones thinking, and that its (hopefully) a handful of people that feel this way... and I understand that I'm from New Jersey, and things are a lot different here than say in Alabama (I know some high schools in the south still have segregated proms  ), but in my heart I just can't come here any longer.  Wondering if the persons post I'm reading is the person that said they were _glad _they didn't have kids when they  _accidentally _went MK on "gay days," or the person that says that Disney makes sure not to put pink and red shirts together on the monorail   I used to be excited and proud to see how many pages more where on this thread daily, now I can't even stomach coming on.  I promise that I will keep up with my diet and exercise, and I really hope everyone else here does too!  I wish everyone good luck with their diets, and whatever endeavors they go onto in their smaller jean sizes.
> 
> 
> *Together You Can Do This​*



WOW! I don't know exactly what you are talking about but I am sorry to see you leave! thanks for starting this thread since it has helped me personally stay motivated when I wanted to quit!!! please reconsider!


----------



## momof2Beauties

Boy, Sarah, I agree!  You need to stay!  We all appreciate your starting this thread.  How many of us were thinking of losing weight, but would never have started this?  We always need strong voiced people to move us along I think!  

Please reconsider and stay!


----------



## Jazmine8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all, its me, Sarah the one who started this crazy 'ol thread.  I just wanted to let everyone know, before I started getting emails, that I will be leaving this website.  The anti-gay post really left a bad taste in my mouth, and after getting a "warning" from Beth NJ for calling the OP ignorant, I have to say that I'm pretty much done here.  I'm not gay, have only a few gay aquatints, but I know what bigotry is, and if that's the train of thought some people here have, I just can't morally be here.  I understand that I can't change anyones thinking, and that its (hopefully) a handful of people that feel this way... and I understand that I'm from New Jersey, and things are a lot different here than say in Alabama (I know some high schools in the south still have segregated proms  ), but in my heart I just can't come here any longer.  Wondering if the persons post I'm reading is the person that said they were _glad _they didn't have kids when they  _accidentally _went MK on "gay days," or the person that says that Disney makes sure not to put pink and red shirts together on the monorail   I used to be excited and proud to see how many pages more where on this thread daily, now I can't even stomach coming on.  I promise that I will keep up with my diet and exercise, and I really hope everyone else here does too!  I wish everyone good luck with their diets, and whatever endeavors they go onto in their smaller jean sizes.
> 
> 
> *Together You Can Do This​*



Wow what did I miss in two days  Sorry to see you leave but I've had a 2 pm warnings and such and it's really no big deal.....well that's only if a person doesn't wear their feelings on their sleeves. I was mad at first but just shrug it off. I was saying what everyone else was but since it was taken as bashing of a moderator I got a warning. If this were in person no one could say anyhthing to my face and I know that for a fact. So sometime sit's legite and other times not. Like in my case. But anyone on the Dis can report another persons post if they choose to but it's an opinion and just that. Not fact. It depends on each individuals own preferences and no body on earth can make that determination for another person. And another thing is that we each choose to be a part of the threads on this boards and no one asks that another person join the conversation or continue to particpate in one. You have a right to say what you feel always or you could choos eto leave it alone all together.


----------



## Jazmine8

Happy Monday Morning Everyone! On another front I've only lost 1lb. Urgh!  On Friday night before I went to be I was down 2.5 lbs.  I hope that this weight gain is water or that muscle gain I was talking about in an earlier post. But I have noticed my thighs and hips are re-shaping and coming down   So something is working. Now to get rid of this darn tummy and love handles.  Keep it going everyone! Let's kick off a great week! 

Please come back Sarah​*Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah........................Come on everybody!*


----------



## SilverMickey

Good Monday morning!

I climbed on the scales this morning and I'm at 220...  I can just taste the 2-teens,

Down 4 pounds!
cw 220/sw 228.5/ltd 8.5 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)


On another note,   Sarah.  That other thread is rubbish.  You will find the ignorant of life in every walk of life...  Even in the wonderful world of Disney. 

I hope you reconsider and stay on the boards.


----------



## tchrrx

I gained an entire pound this week!  Oops!  I knew I'd gone off plan, but didn't realize how far off.  Looks like I'm gonna have to get it in gear this week.


----------



## angiepangie8

*I'm ready to start this week off right!

Crossing my fingers as I get ready to do my first weigh in at the YMCA today.

I have refrained from weighing myself all week and will try to only do it on Mondays

Good luck everyone!!!*


----------



## mickeywho?

Weighing in!!

Down 1.5 this week. Small but I'll take it!
So down 7.5 so far - close to my short term goal of 10 before we go to Disney on the 9th. 

I'm already feeling a bit scared about going to WDW and maintaining my loss. No DDP so no feeling of "I've got to eat it because I've already paid for it" I guess my plan at this point is: healthy breakfast in the room, kiddie meal from CS (lunch without too many calories is my thinking!), bring my snack with me into the park or get a piece of fruit at a snack stand, enjoy a good dinner - not too crazy - but not feeling like I'm watching every bite either. With all the walking and being careful of empty calories during the day I'm hoping to maintain the loss that I've worked so hard at. What do you think? I know the key is to have a plan before I go and do my best to stick to it but I need help with this plan! Help please!!!


----------



## dreamer17555

Weigh In!

Starting Weight:165
Last Weeks Weight: 156
Todays Weight:  154.5 (I wish that .5 would just turn into 1 but alas no)
Total Weight loss so far: 10.5 Pounds

I lost another 1.5 pounds this week but I was a bad girl and skipped the gym everyday this week, mostly due to being sick out of my mind and in part due to my DD turning 6. Which also meant cupcakes.  Well I did get up this morning and went to the gym so hopefully I am back on track!

-Becca-


----------



## flipflop

Weigh in -

Staring weight: 176
last week's weight: 174
Today's weight: 173
Down: 1 pound

I worked out extra to offset my big eating weekend but PF Changs is so loaded with sodium that I still feel bloated and we ate there on Saturday.  I am assuming I am holding a pound or so in water weight but today is weigh in day and I'll have to live with the results of my sodium intake. 

Did everyone have a nice weekend?


----------



## flipflop

dreamer17555 said:


> Weigh In!
> 
> Starting Weight:165
> Last Weeks Weight: 156
> Todays Weight:  154.5 (I wish that .5 would just turn into 1 but alas no)
> Total Weight loss so far: 10.5 Pounds
> 
> I lost another 1.5 pounds this week but I was a bad girl and skipped the gym everyday this week, mostly due to being sick out of my mind and in part due to my DD turning 6. *Which also meant cupcakes*.  Well I did get up this morning and went to the gym so hopefully I am back on track!
> 
> -Becca-




I love cupcakes.  If they are homemade, I find cupcakes almost impossible to resist.  Sweets are my down fall - baked goodies and ice cream.


----------



## flipflop

mickeywho? said:


> Weighing in!!
> 
> Down 1.5 this week. Small but I'll take it!
> So down 7.5 so far - close to my short term goal of 10 before we go to Disney on the 9th.
> 
> I'm already feeling a bit scared about going to WDW and maintaining my loss. No DDP so no feeling of "I've got to eat it because I've already paid for it" I guess my plan at this point is: healthy breakfast in the room, kiddie meal from CS (lunch without too many calories is my thinking!), bring my snack with me into the park or get a piece of fruit at a snack stand, enjoy a good dinner - not too crazy - but not feeling like I'm watching every bite either. With all the walking and being careful of empty calories during the day I'm hoping to maintain the loss that I've worked so hard at. What do you think? I know the key is to have a plan before I go and do my best to stick to it but I need help with this plan! Help please!!!




The last time I was there we were on DDP and I gained 1 pound while I was there.  I ate what I wanted, when I wanted.  I did not do any extra time at the gym.  All that walking around the parks burns a lot of calories.  A kiddie meal is a good idea but I think in some instances there are adult options offered (like vegetarian chili with a side salad and low fat dressing) that are healthier than chicken fingers.  I am not one for being healthy while on vacation but if you are sticking with your healthy eating habits I would look at all the options - you can always ask for carrot sticks/grapes as an extra add on instead of ordering fries.  I would plan out the indulgences that are your favorites in WDW and make sure you include them in your plan so you don't feel deprived.


----------



## tmatthews

SilverMickey said:


> Good Monday morning!
> 
> I climbed on the scales this morning and I'm at 220...  I can just taste the 2-teens,
> 
> Down 4 pounds!
> cw 220/sw 228.5/ltd 8.5 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)
> 
> 
> On another note,   Sarah.  That other thread is rubbish.  You will find the ignorant of life in every walk of life...  Even in the wonderful world of Disney.
> 
> I hope you reconsider and stay on the boards.



COngrats on the weight loss!!! Keep it up! 

As for me.....gained a pound which was not a surprise considering the week I had last week!!! But I am back on top now and will start my exercise and eating plan again thanks to you guys on here!!!!! 
Starting weight 187
last week 185
This week 186


----------



## jenne

I paid no attention to my diet and exercise this week, and paid the price - gained 2.5 lbs - not the kind of start I am looking for, but  a good reminder that I need to get going.  

Hopefully next week will be better.  Best wishes to all of you out there, working hard.


----------



## Kimmielee

Jazmine8 said:


> Happy Monday Morning Everyone! On another front I've only lost 1lb. Urgh! On Friday night before I went to be I was down 2.5 lbs.  I hope that this weight gain is water or that muscle gain I was talking about in an earlier post. But I have noticed my thighs and hips are re-shaping and coming down  So something is working. Now to get rid of this darn tummy and love handles.  Keep it going everyone! Let's kick off a great week!
> 
> Please come back Sarah​*Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah........................Come on everybody!*


 
*Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah, Sarah.... *

*Please do NOT let other's push you away.  I'm dealing with some drama on the Single's Thread too... it happens.  Unfortunately these type of communities bring all types... pot stirrers, drama queens, etc.  Sometimes you just have to speak up.  Don't leave the entire community because of one or two bad experiences.  YOU are a good person, your heart was in the right place and we would miss you!!  Please... come back Sarah!  *


----------



## angiepangie8

*Congrats to those that lost and those that didn't just keep on keeping on 


I lost 5.5 pounds!!!  Hooray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




starting weight on 1/21:162 lbs

1/28:  156.5lbs

Goal:  132lbs

Lbs to go:  24.5lbs*

Let's Do it!!!!


----------



## SilverMickey

Congrats! to the losers!


I hope everyone has a wonderful fat losing week!  I'm so glad I have this board to post to!  Have a great week!


----------



## Disney87

delete


----------



## basketballmom

WELCOME! Disney87!  Sounds like you are off to a great start!  I like listening to music on my treadmill too.

Angiepangie8:  Congrats on the loss!  What diet/exercise are you doing?

I am glad to hear everyone's success! I am up 2 pounds this week  but it is TOM, plus I ate too much this weekend!


----------



## tmatthews

angiepangie8 said:


> *Congrats to those that lost and those that didn't just keep on keeping on
> 
> 
> I lost 5.5 pounds!!!  Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting weight on 1/21:162 lbs
> 
> 1/28:  156.5lbs
> 
> Goal:  132lbs
> 
> Lbs to go:  24.5lbs*
> 
> Let's Do it!!!!




WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Great job!


----------



## angiepangie8

basketballmom said:


> WELCOME! Disney87!  Sounds like you are off to a great start!  I like listening to music on my treadmill too.
> 
> Angiepangie8:  Congrats on the loss!  What diet/exercise are you doing?
> 
> I am glad to hear everyone's success! I am up 2 pounds this week  but it is TOM, plus I ate too much this weekend!





tmatthews said:


> WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Great job!



*Thanks basketballmom and tmatthews!  Welcome to the group Disney87, I'm new too.  

I am doing the Weight Watchers Flex plan (but have not actually joined up this time) and last week I did 1 Hr aerobics 3 times and 1hour weights 2 times and  a little extra cardio on some days on the stair master.  
The zero point veggie soup is the key to me not feeling like I'm starving myself.  
It was a good first week and I am hoping that I can keep it up and stay motivated.  It helps that I am a SAHM right now and have the time to exercise.  Next year may be different so I feel like I better take advantage while I can.  
I'm glad to have such a supportive group to chat with on the DIS about  weightloss!!!!!  *


----------



## angiepangie8

*I can't wait til I can get back into some of my old clothes especially my jeans!!!!  *


----------



## hoosiergirl7

Not entirely true.  It's been an up & down battle with my weight for about 10 yrs now.  However we are going to WDW at the end of April and I bought a bathing suit at Lands End online and although it fits, it's a little snug.  So my goal is to get to the point where it's not snug.

Name: Liene
Age: 32
Location: a military base somewhere in the US
Diet:  Try to eat more fruits and veggies and not snack on junk food.
hurdles to overcome:  not exercising, erradic eating
Exercise: Trying to do exercising with the Wii and then need to try some yoga and or weight training exercises.
Start date: 1/28
Goal: 165
Weight at start: 200
Weight loss to date: 0 (just started today)

I'm hoping that I'll get the motivation I need since I don't do well on my own.  

Good luck to everyone on their goals!


----------



## SilverMickey

Welcome to our nice little loser group hoosiergirl7!  Hope to see you posting here often!  These gals sure have kept me on track!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ok, ok, so I thought about my post over the weekend, and I have decided that it was a stupid choice to leave this thread (thanks to the encouraging emails I received)!  So I'm back!  I have to say, I don't know how much I'll be doing on the rest of the site anymore, but I don't want to leave you guys!   
Since my leaving....  I have changed from Low Carb to WW, and kind of went off my diet over the weekend, and gained 2 pounds...  I started my WW Core Plan yesterday, did great (its a really great diet, wish I did it from the beginning), and even lost a pound in the first day.  The weight loss may also have something to do with the fact that I have an awful cold....  And I'm supposed to go to my new job on Thursday to fill out paperwork... how bad will it look if I call out on my first day??     Anywho, I'm back for good now, and back to my weight loss goal! 




*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## kpmdjm

just thought I would say Hello. We just booked a trip for the end of April of this year so i don't have much time for my weight loss.  I lost 2.5 lb last week

kris


----------



## jenne

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Ok, ok, so I thought about my post over the weekend, and I have decided that it was a stupid choice to leave this thread (thanks to the encouraging emails I received)!  So I'm back!  I have to say, I don't know how much I'll be doing on the rest of the site anymore, but I don't want to leave you guys!
> Since my leaving....  I have changed from Low Carb to WW, and kind of went off my diet over the weekend, and gained 2 pounds...  I started my WW Core Plan yesterday, did great (its a really great diet, wish I did it from the beginning), and even lost a pound in the first day.  The weight loss may also have something to do with the fact that I have an awful cold....  And I'm supposed to go to my new job on Thursday to fill out paperwork... how bad will it look if I call out on my first day??     Anywho, I'm back for good now, and back to my weight loss goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​



We are so happy to have you back.  I will probably ask you for some details about the core plan with WW.  I tried the points plan a few years ago, with limited success, and I am curious about core.  I hope the new plan works for you.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tmatthews

Welcome Back!!!! It's great to have you back! Glad you are trying WW and sure do hope you feel better soon!!!! 

As for me, the gals here brought back into the loop so yesterday I ate well and did fast 3 miles.  Here's hoping for a good productive week!


----------



## tmatthews

kpmdjm said:


> just thought I would say Hello. We just booked a trip for the end of April of this year so i don't have much time for my weight loss.  I lost 2.5 lb last week
> 
> kris



I don't have much time either before our trip but I am thinking I would like to look better on the beach this summer too, and congrats on your loss!!


----------



## logansmummy

Hi Y'all

Ok I have a healthy recipe for you it is Turkey Meatloaf, it is delicious! Ok get 2 lbs of white meat turkey, then 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 pkg. of onion soup mix, a little salt & Pepper, add a little water 1/2 cup low sodium ketchup(HEINZ of course----PGH!!!) mix form loaf, bake in oven at 400' about 45-60min. YUMMY in the TUMMY


----------



## flipflop

logansmummy said:


> Hi Y'all
> 
> Ok I have a healthy recipe for you it is Turkey Meatloaf, it is delicious! Ok get 2 lbs of white meat turkey, then 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 pkg. of onion soup mix, a little salt & Pepper, add a little water 1/2 cup low sodium ketchup(HEINZ of course----PGH!!!) mix form loaf, bake in oven at 400' about 45-60min. YUMMY in the TUMMY



Thanks for the recipe.  I assume you have a son named Logan - me too.


----------



## angiepangie8

*thanks for the recipe logansmummy!
and welcome back op!

Did weights today but not much cardio.  






Have a great day everyone!*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all - I have a nephew in Florida who has been ill his entire life (he was pre-mature, and has something called Anglemans Syndrome - he's never spoken, walked, eaten... but has always been a very happy little boy), and is very close to the end now.  He has been having seasures (sp?) constantly for years, even though he is on medicine for it, its not working, and they think his time is coming soon, within days.  I will be flying down there with my two girls DD1 & DD3 (she will be 3 next Monday) and my sister.  My main question is that I have never traveled with my girls before, so I need some advice on how to go about it all.  I will obviously have to rent a car down there - do they have car seats to rent as well?  If not, can I just check my car seats at the curb at the airport?  While we are in the airport, I will want to have the girls in a stroller - can they take that from me right before we board?  Also, I don't want to get a seat for my 16 month old - do I have to have a birth certificate showing that shes not yet two?  Those are all the questions I can think of right now - any other advice is greatly appreciated.

Sarah


  ​


----------



## Herasmus B. Dragon

HI everyone!  I'm new to Disboards and to Disney!  We're planning our 1st trip in March and I'm so excited.

I'm someone who's in need of shedding some pounds, so I'm looking foward to reading through all the tips.  I however, have some other questions that hopefully you all can answer?

Are there any rides that someone may not be able to ride at a particular size?  I'd be humilated to stand in line with my family only to be told the safety rail won't close on me!  Gosh, I HATE saying stuff like this out loud!!!!


----------



## hoosiergirl7

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all - I have a nephew in Florida who has been ill his entire life (he was pre-mature, and has something called Anglemans Syndrome - he's never spoken, walked, eaten... but has always been a very happy little boy), and is very close to the end now.  He has been having seasures (sp?) constantly for years, even though he is on medicine for it, its not working, and they think his time is coming soon, within days.  I will be flying down there with my two girls DD1 & DD3 (she will be 3 next Monday) and my sister.  My main question is that I have never traveled with my girls before, so I need some advice on how to go about it all.  I will obviously have to rent a car down there - do they have car seats to rent as well?  If not, can I just check my car seats at the curb at the airport?  While we are in the airport, I will want to have the girls in a stroller - can they take that from me right before we board?  Also, I don't want to get a seat for my 16 month old - do I have to have a birth certificate showing that shes not yet two?  Those are all the questions I can think of right now - any other advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> 
> ​



Most car rental places do offer car seats for rental but it's usually about $10/day for each.  We've always taken ours with us and checked it.  We bought a nice car seat bag at Babies R Us.  

At the airport you can hang onto your stroller until right before you board.  Just make sure you get a tag for it so that it will come right out of the cargo hold and back up to you to strap your girls in.  Most airlines also have pre-board and we usually take advantage of that so that we can get settled before trying to deal with finding our seats at the same time everyone else is and keep a 4 yr old from running amok.  

I never had issues with needing a birth certificate for DS before he turned 2 but when he was closer to 2 we did bring it with us just to be safe.  If you are worried then just make a photo copy and bring it with.

So sorry that you are having to go through this.  Although I will say it will be nice for your sister to be there to help you with your girls.  Hugs go out to your family.


----------



## tmatthews

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all - I have a nephew in Florida who has been ill his entire life (he was pre-mature, and has something called Anglemans Syndrome - he's never spoken, walked, eaten... but has always been a very happy little boy), and is very close to the end now.  He has been having seasures (sp?) constantly for years, even though he is on medicine for it, its not working, and they think his time is coming soon, within days.  I will be flying down there with my two girls DD1 & DD3 (she will be 3 next Monday) and my sister.  My main question is that I have never traveled with my girls before, so I need some advice on how to go about it all.  I will obviously have to rent a car down there - do they have car seats to rent as well?  If not, can I just check my car seats at the curb at the airport?  While we are in the airport, I will want to have the girls in a stroller - can they take that from me right before we board?  Also, I don't want to get a seat for my 16 month old - do I have to have a birth certificate showing that shes not yet two?  Those are all the questions I can think of right now - any other advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So sad about your nephew....he will be in my thoughts and prayers as well as the whole family....
We rented a car and they had car seats available for rent but it wasn't that expensive, 
We gate checked our stroller. You can walk up to the desk and tell them you want to gate check the stroller and they will give you a tag for the stroller. We then walked the stroller all the way up to the plane! At the end of the flight we had to wait for someone to bring the stroller from the underbelly of the plane. It was great that DS didn't have to walk or be carried through airport. Best of luck to you while traveling. I am sure you will do fine!

ALSO... for ds we bought some inexpensive toys at the dollar store to keep him happy on the plane. Also those crayola wonder markers are great because they don't leave a mess. 
We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## jenne

I agree with the advice that the other moms gave you, so no sense in repeating it.  We have a portable DVD player that keeps my son amused when I know he could be potentially fussy - I just through in the Disney sing a long songs, and we are good to go.  Make sure that you go to the bathroom before you get on the flight, because I don't think all three of you will fit in the airplane bathroom.  You can always ask the flight attendant to watch one of you girls if you have to.

Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NJFabFour

jenne said:


> We are so happy to have you back.  I will probably ask you for some details about the core plan with WW.  I tried the points plan a few years ago, with limited success, and I am curious about core.  I hope the new plan works for you.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Finally getting back to this thread and wanting to get serious about weight loss!  
My starting weight:  188 (Wow, I haven't shared that with anyone!)
Current weight: 185
Desired weight:  Jennifer Aniston's . . .  , but really 150 

I'd also love to hear more about the difference b/t the Core Plan and the points!  I lost 40 pounds a few years ago with the points plan.  I'm interested in trying some of the principles of the Core Plan . . . any thoughts?

Someone mentioned looking forward to seeing the two-hundred teens showing up on the scale . . .I know what you mean!  That is a great motivator for me, too, to want to get down to the next set of tens.  So for me, I'm trying hard to creep back down to the 170's . . . 5 more to go!  

Don't have any recipes to share but a few foods that seem to be working well for me:  _Perdue chicken short cuts _(I HATE cooking w/ a passion and just LOVE tossing these in a skillet to warm 'em up for 4 - 5 min's and ready to eat!  I even toss in some mushrooms or other veggies for flavor.) and _HUMMUS _to snack on with a few pretzels.  YUM!
Good luck to all!


----------



## SmallWorld71

Sarah, I'm glad you decided to stick with us! 
Sorry about your nephew.  This may be obvious, but make sure you have enough diapers in case of delay for the little one and I think I read somewhere that your older child was trained but going frequently. If I'm right on that, you may want to think about a pull-up for the plane.  Frequent trips to the airplane restroom are difficult at best. Also, don't forget to pack any special "lovies" in the carry-on not the luggage. And, since you can't bring liquids on board, bring some lollipops to suck on for the ears. (You can bring empty sippy cups to be filled when they come around with drinks.


I don't know how I'm doing with weight loss because I keep forgetting to weigh myself at work. I think I've been doing pretty well, except for the giant submarine sandwich I had after a wake this past Friday. Even though I relapsed, I jumped right back into things thanks to all the positive things I've been reading on this site. Even when I don't post, it is a tremendous help. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning all, *angiepangie8* can you post the weight watchers veggie soup recipe. I did ww 4 yrs ago and lost my book with the soups recipe. I remember it being so tasty and could eat it for days without feeling deprived. Wasn't one of the main ingrdients cabbage? 
I did the advanced Jane Fonda workout dvd last night and wow does my body hurt. My real problem though is my knees and how to combat them feeling sore and stiff. I never felt that way using my elliptical. But now using the treadmill and doing aroebics they hurt and snap, crackle and pop.........what's up with that  Can anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## ChevyNat

Sarah, so happy to see you back.
My thoughts and prayers are also with you in this difficult time.


----------



## SilverMickey

Hurray!  Sarah is back! 

I'm so sorry to hear of you nephews condition.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## angiepangie8

Sorry to hear about your nephew Sarah.  I haven't flown in a long time so I don't have any good travel advise for you.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## flipflop

NJFabFour said:


> Finally getting back to this thread and wanting to get serious about weight loss!
> My starting weight:  188 (Wow, I haven't shared that with anyone!)
> Current weight: 185
> Desired weight:  Jennifer Aniston's . . .  , but really 150
> 
> *I'd also love to hear more about the difference b/t the Core Plan and the points!  I lost 40 pounds a few years ago with the points plan.  I'm interested in trying some of the principles of the Core Plan . . . any thoughts?*
> 
> Someone mentioned looking forward to seeing the two-hundred teens showing up on the scale . . .I know what you mean!  That is a great motivator for me, too, to want to get down to the next set of tens.  So for me, I'm trying hard to creep back down to the 170's . . . 5 more to go!
> 
> Don't have any recipes to share but a few foods that seem to be working well for me:  _Perdue chicken short cuts _(I HATE cooking w/ a passion and just LOVE tossing these in a skillet to warm 'em up for 4 - 5 min's and ready to eat!  I even toss in some mushrooms or other veggies for flavor.) and _HUMMUS _to snack on with a few pretzels.  YUM!
> Good luck to all!



On the Core plan there is a set list of foods you can eat.  You can eat as much of the foods on the list as you would like. You also get a point allowance to be used on foods not on the list.

On the Flex plan you get a set amount of points per day and 35 "flex" points that you can use whenever/however you'd like.

Both plans give credit for activity.

I am on Flex plan.  Someone on Core can probably give a better explanation for that plan.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Thanks for all the good words everyone  - I just spoke to my parents, and they said that the hospic Dr says it will be another 1 - 2 weeks, not one or two days.  So for me, thats good because I will have some time to get over this cold (I don't want to infect everyone while I'm down there), and get everything together.  I guess in addition to my DD's 3rd birthday, I'm going to have to make a run to Target or Disney Store or something like that to get little things for the girls to play with on the plane.  I already have a protable DVD player, crayons.... I don't want to bring anything to loud or annoying that the other passengers will have to listen to.  
Again, thanks for all the kind words, they are much appreciated.  Now anyone have any ideas where I can find a nice funeral outfit for a 16 month old and 3 year old?  Don't want to spend a fortune, it will probally be the only time they wear it.... keep in mind this is taking place in Florida, which is in the 80's now.  
Thanks, Sarah


----------



## angiepangie8

Jazmine8 said:


> Morning all, *angiepangie8* can you post the weight watchers veggie soup recipe. I did ww 4 yrs ago and lost my book with the soups recipe. I remember it being so tasty and could eat it for days without feeling deprived. Wasn't one of the main ingrdients cabbage?
> I did the advanced Jane Fonda workout dvd last night and wow does my body hurt. My real problem though is my knees and how to combat them feeling sore and stiff. I never felt that way using my elliptical. But now using the treadmill and doing aroebics they hurt and snap, crackle and pop.........what's up with that  Can anyone offer suggestions?



Good Morning!
Today there is a 2 hour delay for DS's school and DD-Kindergartner won't have any school so I may have to find some aerobics to do on Cable.  I'll have to see what's on ON Demand.  

Jazmine I don't have any advice on the snap crackle pop except ~ be careful.  But, I do have that recipe for you and others who would like to try it.  I love it and have found it to be a big help when I am dieting.  It is Zero points with the WW plan.  

*Weight Watchers Garden Vegetable Soup 

2/3 cup sliced carrot 
1/2 cup diced onion 
2 garlic cloves 
3 cup  fat free broth (beef, chicken, or vegetable) 
1 1/2 cup diced green cabbage 
1/2 cup green beans 
1 Tbsp. tomato paste 
1/2 tsp. dried basil 
1/4 tsp. dried oregano 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/2 cup diced zucchini
1. In a large saucepan, sprayed with nonstick cooking spray, saute carrot, onion, and garlic over low heat until softened, about 5 minutes. 

2. Add broth, cabbage, beans, tomato paste, basil, oregano, and salt; bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer, covered about 15 minutes or until beans are tender. 

3. Stir in zucchini and heat 3-4 minutes. Serve hot. *

Per serving: 42 calories, 0 g total fat, 0 g saturated fat, 0 mg cholesterol, 63 mg sodium, 8 g total carbohydrates, 2.4 g dietary fiber, 3 g. protein, 41 mg calcium

( I usually make a double batch and use extra cabage) 

enjoy!


----------



## tmatthews

angiepangie8 said:


> Good Morning!
> Today there is a 2 hour delay for DS's school and DD-Kindergartner won't have any school so I may have to find some aerobics to do on Cable.  I'll have to see what's on ON Demand.



Try on demand- exercise TV- walking- Leslie Sansone has a mile booster and a mile jog there. I like her exercises since they are easy to do!! No snow here...just rain!

PS- reentered the school's biggest loser competition. I can use all the motivation I can get!


----------



## Jazmine8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Thanks for all the good words everyone  - I just spoke to my parents, and they said that the hospic Dr says it will be another 1 - 2 weeks, not one or two days.  So for me, thats good because I will have some time to get over this cold (I don't want to infect everyone while I'm down there), and get everything together.  I guess in addition to my DD's 3rd birthday, I'm going to have to make a run to Target or Disney Store or something like that to get little things for the girls to play with on the plane.  I already have a protable DVD player, crayons.... I don't want to bring anything to loud or annoying that the other passengers will have to listen to.
> Again, thanks for all the kind words, they are much appreciated.  Now anyone have any ideas where I can find a nice funeral outfit for a 16 month old and 3 year old?  Don't want to spend a fortune, it will probally be the only time they wear it.... keep in mind this is taking place in Florida, which is in the 80's now.
> Thanks, Sarah



I don't see the point in a child wearing "funeral clothes" never even heard of anything like that. But if you must, navy colored dresses with short sleeveswould probably nice. Like a sailor style dress maybe  Children really shouldn't wear to much black and that's only my 2 cents   At our family funerals we always wore cream or white. Not dark solemn colors. We believe in them going to a better place and rejoice in their homegoing and celebrating the life they lived   Dark colors are depressing. At funerals to me they only add to the grief felt at that time. It's always sad to see a loved one go because we'll miss them tremendously but I pray for you and your family's strength to endure the road that lies ahead  and do hurry up a get better, I know how you must feel


----------



## hoosiergirl7

I agree with the PP, no such animal as funeral clothes for children.  When my Dh's grandmother passed 3 1/2 yrs ago, those of us who attended and had children put them in navy.  One of my nieces and my DS were wearing Navy & white and it was perfectly acceptable.

Glad you have a little more time to get over your cold.


----------



## Herasmus B. Dragon

My thoughts are with your family at this difficult time!  I agree with what the other's have posted.  It's perfectly acceptable for children to wear any color clothing, but I do think it should be something a little more formal than the average daily wear.  Just for reasons of respect.

My daughter wore her Easter dress for a funeral she attended last September.  It was cream, with a pink rose.  There are lot's of Easter Dresses out in the stores right now...why not purchase your daugther's dress a little early, have it for her to wear in Florida and then to wear again for a happier occasion in March.  This would get more use out of the dress and help with budgeting issues.

My daughter is 3 now, but we still have some clothes in the 18 months range (including a couple of special occasion dresses some still with tags) that I would be more than happy to send to you.  Just let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

By "funeral appropriate" clothing, I didn't mean all black or anything crazy like that - I don't even know where you would find something like that for a 2 year old!  I just ment something that is respectful, nice looking, and darker in tone without being all black.  I'm thinking about Childrens Place, but that place can get rather $$$ - I have gift cards to Macys, so maybe I'll try there, but they never have anything good.  I have to go to Target to look for toys, so maybe I'll take a look at their clothes, maybe I'll get lucky....


----------



## Herasmus B. Dragon

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> By "funeral appropriate" clothing, I didn't mean all black or anything crazy like that - I don't even know where you would find something like that for a 2 year old!  I just ment something that is respectful, nice looking, and darker in tone without being all black.  I'm thinking about Childrens Place, but that place can get rather $$$ - I have gift cards to Macys, so maybe I'll try there, but they never have anything good.  I have to go to Target to look for toys, so maybe I'll take a look at their clothes, maybe I'll get lucky....




Actually, my kids have quite a few black clothes.  My daughter has black dresses for Holidays and both my boys have black slacks and shirts alike.  It's possible to find, and you probably will find a lot on sale right now since the Holiday merchandise is clearing out.  Try the department stores.  Also, many of the boutiques sell navy and black dresses year round, but cost a pretty penny.


----------



## SilverMickey

J C Penny has quite a few toddler dresses on sale right now... I just peeked at their website...

Good Luck!


----------



## Carrie772

We always dress children in White for funerals where I come from.  It's just a tradition.  What's a more cheerful thing than to see children in white?  We should be able enjoy the beginnings of life while observing the ends of life.


----------



## Omma

Hi,

We are going to WDW in April and I would _love_ to join you all in your weight loss journey.  Here are my stats:

Name: April (username Omma - it means Mommy  )
Age: 34
Location: Fort Collins
Type of diet: Weight Watchers (although I'm BAD about actually going)
Excercise: on the injured list
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 155.8
Current weight: 150.6
Weight loss to date: -5.2lbs

My current challenge is a foot problem I am getting cortisone shots for.  It is making it nearly impossible to exercise until my doctor gets it "fixed".  I look forward to "meeting" and getting to know all of you!


----------



## SilverMickey

Welcome Omma/April!


----------



## Omma

Thanks, SilverMickey!  From our tickers it looks like we will be there around the same time.


----------



## SilverMickey

We will be getting there April 27th.  The day after my nieces wedding.  We will be spending the week before in St Pete.  Are you staying on-site or off?  We are off.


----------



## Omma

We will be there the 19th through the 25th so I'll just miss you. We are staying onsite at the Polynesian.  

BTW - I just realized as I was reading through more of this thread that I interrupted a conversation regarding funeral wear for children when I joined.  I'm so sorry - I didn't mean any disrespect at all.  I feel bad for the abrupt subject change - it was not intentional and I send my condolences.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Sarah - I think as long as your girls are dressed nicely and tastefully, I wouldn't stress about what they are going to wear. 

Omma- I don't think anyone felt that you were being disrespectful. I know I didn't anyway.  

JMHO - But I think it is good that we are able to share other parts of our lives on this board, including some of those things that cause us stress and are very challenging. I know I'm not the only one on this board who eats when I'm stressed. Things have been really rough at work and without this board to turn to, I think I would have been eating a lot more than I have been. Instead, I was able to keep things mostly in check and lost 1 pound. (Much better than gaining!) My total is now up to 7pounds lost. 
Keep going everyone!


----------



## Jazmine8

OMMA, You'll make new friends here and get great support. Great news about your weightloss. Keep it going everyone


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Morning all - I've been up since 2.30am!   I hate having a cold!   I haven't been able to walk the treadmill or even get out to a mall all week, and today I have to go to my new job to fill out paperwork.  I also have to tell my new manager that I'm going to have to take some time off soon - and the store isn't even open yet!  I hope she will understand...  Anyway, since starting my new WW diet on Monday, I've lost about 2lbs this week, and I'm hoping to see the single digits in the two houndreds by the end of the week!    I find it hard to eat all 26 points durring the day though.  I have cereal in the morning, which is 5 points, soup for lunch, which is another 5-6 points, then either a frozen meal (5-6 points) or sandwich (7-8 points) - at most thats only 19 points.  Sometimes I'll have some chips and salsa, which is really only 1-2 points.  I have the WW deserts too, but I haven't broken into them yet, waiting for the first week to pass.  Anyone else doing WW and have any advice for good things to eat?  
Good luck to everyone this upcoming weekend... I have 2 parties to go to!!!  First is DD 3rd birthday party on Saturday, then a Superbowl party @ my sisters house - shes serving something healthy though... *FRIED CHICKEN!*



*Together We Can Do This!​*

​


----------



## jenne

I am jealous, Sarah!  I don't think I have ever had a problem not being able to eat all my points - too many points, now that is where I get in trouble!  

I hope your new boss is understanding.  I know you were really excited about this job.

I can't imagine I am going to have a better week this week.  I gained 2 lbs last week, and I haven't managed to get in any exercise yet.  I am trying to find new daycare for my son right now, and we are interviewing at the time that I would normally be going to the gym.  There is a boy at his current daycare that bites him, and it isn't stopping.  He has drawn blood twice now.  I know it is a phase and all kids go through it, but this has been happening for 5 months, with no end in sight.  When I take my DS to somewhere else to try him out, he is very defensive around other kids now, and usually pushes them away when they get too close.  Another sign, I think, that he needs to be moved.

Excuses, I know, but life always seems to have a way of shifting my time around.  I hope everyone else is having a better week.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

OMG - Biting your son - that's terrible!  Have you spoken with the center and/or the parents?  Where are the teachers when this is happening??  We had something similar happen to DD3 when she was just a year.  We took her to Gymboree, and there was a little boy there who was a few months older that used to tackle her!  He always made it look like he was going for a hug, but it always ended in a tackle.  Apparently, he had been doing this to his cousins or something, so that's why the parents took him to Gymboree... to socialize him - didn't work.  Anyway, I called the center, told them about it, which they were fully aware of, and for a while, they didn't do anything, until a few other mothers called and complained.  Finally, they moved him to an older age class (which is where he belonged in the first place), and he was gone from our class.  I don't think you should have to change day cares, but if that's what you feel comfortable with, then you have to.  I'm glad I don't have to worry about day care with my job - its only 3 days a week, 4 hours a day, and I have my mother and FIL to watch the girls, plus DH is home every other Friday.


----------



## angiepangie8

Welcome OMMA!!!

Hi Sarah
It doesn't sound like you are having a hard time curbing your appetite but the soup recipe is great to add to any meal as a "fill me up" if you ever get to that point and it can last you a week if you make a double batch plus I like the way it tastes.

As a treat I like to make fat free sugar free instant pudding and DH loves these too (darn now I have to share).  Also airpopped popcorn with spray butters_ is use I can't believe it's not butter spray and butter flavored cooking spray.  If I can think of anything else I will let you know.  Good Luck!


angiepangie8 said:


> *Weight Watchers Garden Vegetable Soup
> 
> 2/3 cup sliced carrot
> 1/2 cup diced onion
> 2 garlic cloves
> 3 cup  fat free broth (beef, chicken, or vegetable)
> 1 1/2 cup diced green cabbage
> 1/2 cup green beans
> 1 Tbsp. tomato paste
> 1/2 tsp. dried basil
> 1/4 tsp. dried oregano
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 1/2 cup diced zucchini
> 1. In a large saucepan, sprayed with nonstick cooking spray, saute carrot, onion, and garlic over low heat until softened, about 5 minutes.
> 
> 2. Add broth, cabbage, beans, tomato paste, basil, oregano, and salt; bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer, covered about 15 minutes or until beans are tender.
> 
> 3. Stir in zucchini and heat 3-4 minutes. Serve hot. *
> 
> Per serving: 42 calories, 0 g total fat, 0 g saturated fat, 0 mg cholesterol, 63 mg sodium, 8 g total carbohydrates, 2.4 g dietary fiber, 3 g. protein, 41 mg calcium
> 
> ( I usually make a double batch and use extra cabage)
> 
> enjoy!


----------



## Villainess

I started WW 2 weeks ago - we have a trip to the world end Apr/early May and my goal for the trip is 30lbs lighter than my starting weight.  I had 2 children 13.5 mos apart so I want that weight gone and the weight I gained after having knee surgery 4 years ago; I am also going through a divorce and just want to feel better about myself.

Name: Danielle
Age: 27 (until next week)
Location: Jersey SHore
Diet: WW - count points
hurdles to overcome: I have to eat; I usually don't eat until dinner
Exercise: Chasing a 16 mos old and caring for a 3 mos old, starting walking
Start date: 1/17/2008
Goal: 130
Weight at start: 200.4
Weight loss to date: 6.8lbs (another weigh in tonight)


----------



## redwingfan3991

Good morning... I hope its not to late to join

I would love to lose weight before we go to Disney.
We are sked for April 29-May 6= all of it would be GREAT
10-15lbs would be good to!!

Name:  Michelle
Age: 35
Location: Taylor MI
Diet: cut down chocolate, and fatty foods & start logging back on sparkpeople.com with my food/exercise.
Exercise: go back to the gym, would like to buy a treadmill for home
Start date: 1/31/08
Goal:  135-140
Current : 183 

Last summer fall I had lost 12lbs, exercising, and eating right, and gained it 
back b/c my HORRIBLE eating habits over the holidays.


----------



## SilverMickey

Welcome redwingfan3991

Its never to late to be good to yourself!


----------



## jenne

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> OMG - Biting your son - that's terrible!  Have you spoken with the center and/or the parents?  Where are the teachers when this is happening??  We had something similar happen to DD3 when she was just a year.  We took her to Gymboree, and there was a little boy there who was a few months older that used to tackle her!  He always made it look like he was going for a hug, but it always ended in a tackle.  Apparently, he had been doing this to his cousins or something, so that's why the parents took him to Gymboree... to socialize him - didn't work.  Anyway, I called the center, told them about it, which they were fully aware of, and for a while, they didn't do anything, until a few other mothers called and complained.  Finally, they moved him to an older age class (which is where he belonged in the first place), and he was gone from our class.  I don't think you should have to change day cares, but if that's what you feel comfortable with, then you have to.  I'm glad I don't have to worry about day care with my job - its only 3 days a week, 4 hours a day, and I have my mother and FIL to watch the girls, plus DH is home every other Friday.



At this point I feel more comfortable changing caregivers.  The boy that does it is related to the owner, and I know he will never be moved, and I feel like the longer my son is there, the more bad habits he will pick up.  Thanks for the support. I am just glad that I am not eating my way through this little incident like I would normally do.  Having you guys to vent to helps a lot!


----------



## flipflop

Sarah - Looks like you are eating three meals and one afternoon snack from what you posted.  I like to have a special breakfast on the weekend - so I will make a wrap (or a sammie on a light whole grain english muffin) with egg whites, low fat cheese and a slice of crumbled bacon -- or I will heat up 3 low fat pancakes (gotta love aunt jemima) with light syrup.  Those are higher point breakfasts that may work well into a rotation for you.  You should consider adding a morning snack - I usually have a Light n Fit yogurt (2 points), 12 dried apricots (2 points) or a string cheese stick (2 points) - since you have points to spare an apple or celery with light peanut butter might work for you too.  It doesn't look like you are getting enough dairy and fruits/veggies.  Consider adding banana or berries to your cereal in the morning.  If you are feeling really "crazy" you can blend up that 2 point yogurt with ice and some frozen berries or fresh fruit and make a low cal/low point smoothie.  You can add a 100 calorie Jello pudding or 100 calorie cookie/chip pack to lunch as a treat (2 points).  I also like the 100 calorie light popcorn bags.  Maybe a slice of whole grain bread toasted with some butter spray to go with your soup?  The WW desserts are deeeelish (my favs are the cookie dough sundae and the mint chocolate sundae) and you def. have room in your point budget --- break them out.  

You don't have to eat your full 26 points everyday but you should be getting at least 23/24 so your body doesn't start to think you are starving yourself.  

I lost 65 pounds with WW and kept it off until my triplets - so if you need more food ideas, I am happy to share.

Wish you could donate those extra points to me!!


----------



## flipflop

Redwingfan and Villainess


----------



## Jazmine8

*Redwingfan and Villainess*


----------



## tmatthews

welcome omma/villainess/redwingfan!!! What a great support group you found!


----------



## angiepangie8

Here is another good WW recipe!

One Point Hearty Chili                  
          20      Cups   

          1        Point per cup

Ingredients

          10      oz. extra lean ground turkey

          1        medium onion diced

          2        28 oz cans diced tomatoes

          2        medium zucchini  diced

          2        medium yellow squash diced

          15      oz can black beans  rinsed & drained

          2        cans fat free beef broth

          4        celery stalks diced

          1 or 2 packages dry chili seasoning or to taste



Instructions

          Saute turkey and onion till brown.  Transfer to large soup pot and add remaining ingredients.  Simmer over medium heat until veggies are tender  about 30 minutes


I just made another batch of the soup, but I think when that's gone I'll make this.


----------



## angiepangie8

I have a bread machine and today I'm gonna try this out if I have time.  My regular recipe calls for butter and  I am wondering how this will turn out without butter or some kind of oil.  This should go well with the soup I made.
*No-Fat Garlic & Basil Bread (for bread machine) *
2 Points Per Serving

2 cups baking flour

1 cup water heated to 105º F.

1 packet yeast

1 teaspoon sugar

1 teaspoon salt, (or less)

3/4 teaspoon basil, (we haven't tried fresh)

3/4 teaspoon garlic powder



Follow manufacturer's instructions for placing ingredients into bread pan; select bake cycle, and start machine.

Makes 12 servings.

per serving

Calories...84...Fat...0 g ...Carbs...1 g...Sodium...194 mg ...Fiber..0 g.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

FlipFlop - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of the smoothie!!!      I'm going food shopping tomorrow or the next day, so I will totally be picking up the ingredients for that one!
AngiePangie - The turkey chili sounds really good too - when I was doing low carb I lived off chili, but that one was all meat - this one sounds much healthier.
I took my girls to the mall today to get their outfits for the funeral - I found two different navy sailor outfits for them, one in Macys, one in Gymboree (and I had credit at both stores, so they cost me nada) .  The only bummer about my mall trip was lunch.... I got the kids chicken nuggets and fries, and myself a salad.  We all sat there eating, I was less than 1/4 of the way through my $8.00 salad, and found a long, black hair.  Seeing that I have short brown hair.... I was not happy!  Once I find that in my food, I'm done, I can't eat another bite, and I was soooo hungry!!!  Now its just after 4pm, and I don't want to eat again, so I'll wait for dinner, and I'll totally be crackin open the WW deserts tonight!


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## flipflop

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> FlipFlop - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of the smoothie!!!      I'm going food shopping tomorrow or the next day, so I will totally be picking up the ingredients for that one!
> AngiePangie - The turkey chili sounds really good too - when I was doing low carb I lived off chili, but that one was all meat - this one sounds much healthier.
> I took my girls to the mall today to get their outfits for the funeral - I found two different navy sailor outfits for them, one in Macys, one in Gymboree (and I had credit at both stores, so they cost me nada) .  The only bummer about my mall trip was lunch.... I got the kids chicken nuggets and fries, and myself a salad.  We all sat there eating, I was less than 1/4 of the way through my $8.00 salad, and found a long, black hair.  Seeing that I have short brown hair.... I was not happy!  Once I find that in my food, I'm done, I can't eat another bite, and I was soooo hungry!!!  Now its just after 4pm, and I don't want to eat again, so I'll wait for dinner, and I'll totally be crackin open the WW deserts tonight!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​



Glad you liked the smoothie idea.

Get yourself a snack so that you don't eat garbage in a moment of low blood sugar (a trait of mine!).  There is no need to be hungry - you've got plenty of points.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

flipflop said:


> Glad you liked the smoothie idea.
> 
> Get yourself a snack so that you don't eat garbage in a moment of low blood sugar (a trait of mine!).  There is no need to be hungry - you've got plenty of points.




Just ate a Quaker Chewy Granola Bar - only two points, and I'll still have plenty of room for dinner! ...now I only have to figure out what to have...


----------



## NJFabFour

Villainess said:


> I started WW 2 weeks ago - we have a trip to the world end Apr/early May and my goal for the trip is 30lbs lighter than my starting weight.  I had 2 children 13.5 mos apart so I want that weight gone and the weight I gained after having knee surgery 4 years ago; I am also going through a divorce and just want to feel better about myself.
> 
> Name: Danielle
> Age: 27 (until next week)
> Location: Jersey SHore
> Diet: WW - count points
> hurdles to overcome: I have to eat; I usually don't eat until dinner
> Exercise: Chasing a 16 mos old and caring for a 3 mos old, starting walking
> Start date: 1/17/2008
> Goal: 130
> Weight at start: 200.4
> Weight loss to date: 6.8lbs (another weigh in tonight)





redwingfan3991 said:


> Good morning... I hope its not to late to join
> 
> I would love to lose weight before we go to Disney.
> We are sked for April 29-May 6= all of it would be GREAT
> 10-15lbs would be good to!!
> 
> Name:  Michelle
> Age: 35
> Location: Taylor MI
> Diet: cut down chocolate, and fatty foods & start logging back on sparkpeople.com with my food/exercise.
> Exercise: go back to the gym, would like to buy a treadmill for home
> Start date: 1/31/08
> Goal:  135-140
> Current : 183
> 
> Last summer fall I had lost 12lbs, exercising, and eating right, and gained it
> back b/c my HORRIBLE eating habits over the holidays.



I'm new to this group too girls . . . it's great to have a community of support!  On a high note because I stepped on the scale this morning and I lost 3 pounds since Sunday!!   

 
Michelle:  Looks like you and I have the same program going on . . . I'm also in the 180's, hoping to first get to 150 then maybe aim for more!     Not on any specific program but also eating healthier and tracking calories (I'm using caloriecount.about.com.)  

Found a healthy snack option, if you like tomatoes (not everybody does!) that is.  I slice a couple of tomatoes and sprinkle them with seasoned grilling salt for some extra kick!  Though I'd rather tear into a box of my daughter's Girl Scout cookies, this isn't a bad alternative!   

Let's finish the week off right Gals!


----------



## SilverMickey

NJFabFour Welcome! and also I think I missed Villainess!  Welcome to you too!


----------



## NJFabFour

Thanks SilverMickey!  That's so nice!  Looking forward to joining the DIScussion!


----------



## SmallWorld71

Thanks for the recipes! 

DH was rushed to the hospital last night. He's O.K. thank goodness, but I did eat some stress french fries. They weren't even good. I have got to find a good substitute for eating when I am anxious and worried. Any ideas?


----------



## angiepangie8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> FlipFlop - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of the smoothie!!!      I'm going food shopping tomorrow or the next day, so I will totally be picking up the ingredients for that one!
> AngiePangie - The turkey chili sounds really good too - when I was doing low carb I lived off chili, but that one was all meat - this one sounds much healthier.
> I took my girls to the mall today to get their outfits for the funeral - I found two different navy sailor outfits for them, one in Macys, one in Gymboree (and I had credit at both stores, so they cost me nada) .  The only bummer about my mall trip was lunch.... I got the kids chicken nuggets and fries, and myself a salad.  We all sat there eating, I was less than 1/4 of the way through my $8.00 salad, and found a long, black hair.  Seeing that I have short brown hair.... I was not happy!  Once I find that in my food, I'm done, I can't eat another bite, and I was soooo hungry!!!  Now its just after 4pm, and I don't want to eat again, so I'll wait for dinner, and I'll totally be crackin open the WW deserts tonight!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​




How unpleasant to find a hair (especially that's not yours) in your food!  But, glad to hear that  you got the girls their outfits.  
I just ate my zero point soup and my new Basil Bread recipe~ it turned out yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  As soon as I run out of the soup I'm gonna try that Chili Recipe too.  
I need to plan out my weekly meals better than I have been.


----------



## tmatthews

Just wondering if anyone here has tried ALLI? (don't know if I spelled it correctly?) Was thinking about it but would like some feedback before I would spend that much money.  I know there is no easy button here but if anything would help ...... made my vegetable soup yesterday and starting eating at school....that way when I am done what I bought...that's it! NO GRAZING! Walked 3 miles but knees are starting to hurt I think b/c I have exercised in my socks a lot and probably put too much strain on the knees! No spring chicken here!

NJFabFour-congrats on weight loss...


----------



## NJFabFour

tmatthews said:


> NJFabFour-congrats on weight loss...



Thanks so much!  I've been really encouraged by these first few pounds so it's keeping me going.  Just hope I can continue!



SmallWorld71 said:


> Thanks for the recipes!
> 
> DH was rushed to the hospital last night. He's O.K. thank goodness, but I did eat some stress french fries. They weren't even good. I have got to find a good substitute for eating when I am anxious and worried. Any ideas?



I know what you mean about eating under stress!  I am sooo guilty of that . . . and you are so right that it often isn't even worth it!  Glad DH is okay!  My girlfriend who is a fitness fanatic (competes in Ms. Fitness USA competitions! ) recommends freezing fat-free Cool Whip and eating it like frozen yogurt.  I sometimes even eat a few spoonfuls cold from the fridge if I'm craving something sweet.     But of course, I'd rather plow through a bag of my favorite Cape Cod chips!!    Good luck!


----------



## Jazmine8

*Angiepangie* thank you for adding the WW recipes.  *NJFabFour*. *Sharpmomoftwo* glad you found those sailor outfits I suggested and how great is it when you don't have to spend any extra $$. BTW, are you feeling any better? Update on me: I don't know how well I have been doing since I haven't workout for 3 days and for dinner one night my mom got me orange chicken with fried rice from Panda Express. I didn't eat it all though. The thougth was great since she knew I probably would be hungry after leaving my part-time job, but I just told her to get me a salad instead of chinese. I'm not a big fan of the stuff anyway. I have to work again tonight and the plan is to atleast walk on the treadmill for 45 min. Then on Saturday kick it into to high gear and do the treadmill and workout dvd and some lite yoga. I really need to get going making the WW soup. It'll save me when I'm hungry and w/o the guilt. I encoruage everyone to stick with it and congrats on the progress we are all making.


----------



## redwingfan3991

g\good morning..OK, I was all gung ho about going to the gym yesterday after work..what happens? I get held over 3 hrs past my shift. OK, I can go today after work...HA...I walked in to be told I am being held over after my shift today to. What a way to start the am off!!
OH on top of the fact that the snow is fall fast and furious!!  

I guess this is the sign I just need to break down and buy the treadmill for
my house!!!

I want to thank everyone for the recipes..yummm I love to cook ( and especially BAKE ) 

have a good day!!

ps.. this site is going to get me fired!! haha.. I spend as much time checking this board out as I do working


----------



## Jazmine8

tmatthews said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has tried ALLI? (don't know if I spelled it correctly?) Was thinking about it but would like some feedback before I would spend that much money.  I know there is no easy button here but if anything would help ...... made my vegetable soup yesterday and starting eating at school....that way when I am done what I bought...that's it! NO GRAZING! Walked 3 miles but knees are starting to hurt I think b/c I have exercised in my socks a lot and probably put too much strain on the knees! No spring chicken here!
> 
> NJFabFour-congrats on weight loss...



If no one here has tried it, I would suggest doing an internet search to find blogs, forums, and article about it. My mom was thinking about trying it but I told her about the bad diarrehea she may get from it. That's one of the side effects I heard it has on some people. I tried Hoodia but never stuck with it, so I can't say it did any good. I still have 3 bottles of this stuff. One of my mom girlfriends daughter had the gastric bypass surgery a year ago and I asked what her diet was. She said it was all low fat, plenty of water, and some type of milk product that sold at GNC. I forget the name of it but she said it was nasty to drink. It's something you mix with water or any type of liquid if I remember correctly. I saw an informercial about a product called Amaze RX amazerx.com I wanted to try it but (knowing there's no quick fix) it's supposedly endorsed by some bariatrics doc and says this is what gastric bypass patients drink to aide in their overall weigthloss. The only catch on the website besides it's cost is it want a cc ofcourse to lock you into being billed long term for the stuff. Wish I could find it on ebay. If you hear of anything let me know. Oh another good thing to do it have a colonoscopy or colon cleanser done by a trained pro. I plan on doing this when I have the $$. It about $100 per session and is recommened to have 4-6 sessions. I can't say I'll do all that but cleaning out your colon is really good. Some people I know have literally lost 20 lbs from going  Just may have to get the head around around someone probing you with something


----------



## Jazmine8

redwingfan3991 said:


> g\good morning..OK, I was all gung ho about going to the gym yesterday after work..what happens? I get held over 3 hrs past my shift. OK, I can go today after work...HA...I walked in to be told I am being held over after my shift today to. What a way to start the am off!!
> OH on top of the fact that the snow is fall fast and furious!!
> 
> I guess this is the sign I just need to break down and buy the treadmill for
> my house!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the recipes..yummm I love to cook ( and especially BAKE )
> 
> have a good day!!
> 
> ps.. this site is going to get me fired!! haha.. I spend as much time checking this board out as I do working



Think about getting the Reebok 2.75 HP SpaceSaver Treadmill w/ In Home Delivery from QVC. It's about $700 with in-home delivery. I just bought it for my mom and me hehe We absolutley love it. I bought it New Years day on the easy pay plan. I don't know if they are still selling it this way but take a look at it but something less expensive is still always good too  I check the boards way too much too  

Here's a pic of the treadmill


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So I got in the scale today.... _*I'm in the single digits!!!*_    I guess WW really does work - I was so skeptial about it, but I have to say, it works!  Even with having a WW desert pop, I lost - maybe it was because of the WW desert pop... maybe I haven't been eating enough.  Who knows, all I know is Saturday and Sunday I have parties, so I'm going to have to be very carefull.  The first one is at my house, so I have total controll, but Sundays isn't... I'll have to try and eat before I go or something so I don't eat to much while I'm there.  Anyway, good luck to everyone this upcomming weekend!


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## flipflop

SmallWorld71 said:


> DH was rushed to the hospital last night. He's O.K. thank goodness, but I did eat some stress french fries. They weren't even good. I have got to find a good substitute for eating when I am anxious and worried. Any ideas?





NJFabFour said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about eating under stress!  I am sooo guilty of that . . . and you are so right that it often isn't even worth it!  Glad DH is okay!  My girlfriend who is a fitness fanatic (competes in Ms. Fitness USA competitions! ) recommends freezing fat-free Cool Whip and eating it like frozen yogurt.  I sometimes even eat a few spoonfuls cold from the fridge if I'm craving something sweet.     But of course, I'd rather plow through a bag of my favorite Cape Cod chips!!    Good luck!



I'm a stress eater too. I lean towards sweets - gummy fish, ice cream, chocolate - though Cape Cod salt and vinegar chips are sooo good.   What I've been trying to do when I get stressed and start craving junk is to make myself wait a set period of time before I can have it.  If I still want it after that set period of time, I can have it.  In the meantime I chew a piece of mint gum, pop a mint or brush my teeth (no food tastes good after having mint in your mouth).  Sometimes the period of time is as long as a day or two - depends on the stresser but once the stress is removed, if I still want it, I eat it b/c at that point I feel like I am making a choice not eating out of emotion.




SharpMomOfTwo said:


> So I got in the scale today.... _*I'm in the single digits!!!*_    I guess WW really does work - I was so skeptial about it, but I have to say, it works!  Even with having a WW desert pop, I lost - maybe it was because of the WW desert pop... maybe I haven't been eating enough.  Who knows, all I know is Saturday and Sunday I have parties, so I'm going to have to be very carefull.  The first one is at my house, so I have total controll, but Sundays isn't... I'll have to try and eat before I go or something so I don't eat to much while I'm there.  Anyway, good luck to everyone this upcomming weekend!



Congrats on the loss!   WW completely works if you follow the plan.  Just remember that you have to eat to lose.  Some people on WW think it works better if you vary your points from day to day - high point day followed by a low followed by a medium - you get it.  The theory being that you maximize your metabolism that way.  I tend to eat like that anyway and don't know that there is really a difference doing it that way but thought I'd mention it to you.


----------



## Villainess

I went to my WW weigh in last night and lost an additional 2.2lbs for a total so far of 9lbs.     I will be starting to exercise this weekend (walking mostly).

I've seen Alli advertised but don't know anyone who has used it - sorry I can't be much help.

Oh, have to go find it but my WW leader had a recipe for nachos and said that the avg. person eats 1200 calories watching the Super Bowl = 20 WW points


----------



## flipflop

Villainess said:


> I went to my WW weigh in last night and lost an additional 2.2lbs for a total so far of 9lbs.     I will be starting to exercise this weekend (walking mostly).
> 
> I've seen Alli advertised but don't know anyone who has used it - sorry I can't be much help.
> 
> Oh, have to go find it but my WW leader had a recipe for nachos and said that the avg. person eats 1200 calories watching the Super Bowl = 20 WW points



 Congrats on your loss!

20 points sounds right even if that is a  amount of points to eat in 4 hours. Chips, dip, wings, beer....the potential for a huge point day is certainly there.  I have alloted an extra 25 points for the super bowl.  I'll be cheering on Big Blue and enjoying the subs, etc that we are serving for our party.


----------



## Villainess

Here it is

Bean and Cheese Nachos

3 points per serving

(serves 4)

Ingredients

1 cup fat free canned refried beans
32 low fat tortilla chips
1/4 cup salsa
1/2 cup shredded reduced fat Monterey Jack cheese

Directions

Preheat oven 350
Line cookie sheet with tortilla chips
Spread beans evenly over chips 
Sprinkle cheese on top
Bake until beans are hot and cheese is melted, about 5 minutes.
Top with salsa

Flavor Booster: Garnish each serving with a slice of seeded jalepeno chile or habanero chile for some heat.

Yields 8 chips/serving



THere are some others out there for Super Bowl including wings and such - let me know if anyone is interested in them!


----------



## Steph9072

Hello everyone my name is Steph...may I join you all?

I was on Weight Watchers in 06' and lost close to 30 lbs. But you as soon as I lost I got cocky and thought I don't need weight watchers any more & I can do it on my own. Well guess what I gained the 30 lbs + 10 more  I blame most of this on the fact I have a chronic back problem that causes me daily pain in my lower back and down my leg. I was not able to exercise and I get depressed and eat. 

We went to WDW last May omg it was soooooo much fun...but I felt so uncomfortable. I felt like the only fat girl at the parks. That was no way as bad as our trip to the beach right after WDW. There was a woman who was pregnant and she looked better than me in a bathing suit. How depressing

Two weeks ago I had a surgical procedure to help reduce the pain in my back and the Lord has been good to me. The pain in my leg is gone and my back is better. 

I am shopping this weekend and next week going to start back to Weight Watchers.    My long term goal I _need_ to loose about 75-85 lbs. But I have to work on small term goals if I set out saying I need to loose 75 lbs I will give up. So I will follow what I startd last time but keep following it. I will set myself small goals w/ rewards. For example first goal will be 10 lbs after that 10 lbs, I will treat myself to a movie and get a small popcorn. 

We are returning to WDW fall 09' I figure that give me lots of time not only to loose but learn how to maintain. 

I can not wait to get to know you all and celebrate my mini and big goal with you.


----------



## angiepangie8

*welcome Steph!
and thanks for the nacho receipe and congrats on the weight loss Villainess!

My excersise today was shoveling snow and I will be doing more of it late cuz it's still snowing.  DH~teacher has a snow day today (he is already giving me grief about being on the computer) but DS~7 and DD~5 still had school today.  
wish i was in WDW!!!!

Have a great day everyone*


----------



## angiepangie8

SmallWorld71 said:


> Thanks for the recipes!
> 
> DH was rushed to the hospital last night. He's O.K. thank goodness, but I did eat some stress french fries. They weren't even good. I have got to find a good substitute for eating when I am anxious and worried. Any ideas?


 
I wanted some good snack ideas too and found this site that talks about healthy Power Snacks:
http://www.wildwomanwellness.com/ww_power_snacking.html
gotta love the name wildwoman

It's so hard to eat healthy when you are on the go.  



> So what are Power Snacks?
> Foods that are well documented for their nutritional super powers.
> Foods that are closest to their natural form. (Processed foods are not power foods, no matter what the advertisers try to tell you)
> They are easily portable and most do not need refrigeration





> *My favorite carry-anywhere Power Snacks:*
> Fresh apple and handful of nuts such as almonds, walnuts or peanuts. The apple gives you energy and is chockfull of antioxidants and nutrients. The protein and good quality fat in the nuts is pure brain food and gives you sustenance and strength for focus and improved thinking processes.
> Make your own trail mix. (A client favorite!) Sometimes carrying fresh fruit doesn't happen. But you can keep dried fruits on hand to make your own power trail mix. I stopped buying pre-made trail mixes because I would always pick out what I liked and leave the rest (and they're a bit pricey). So now I make my own with my favorite dried fruits (apples, apricots, goji berries and jumbo organic raisins) and a combination of nuts . I portion a handful (not a giant claw-sized handful!) into snack sized Ziplock bags for a grab-n-go treat.
> Add a cup of warming, herbal or green tea (a power beverage) to this and you're well on your way to Power Snacking.
> 
> *My favorite keep-at-work Power Snacks: *
> Banana and one tablespoon of natural peanut butter (natural = no trans fatty acids, also called partially hydrogenated oils)
> Fresh and tart Granny Smith apple and one tablespoon natural almond butter
> Low-fat organic vanilla yogurt or kefir and 1 cup frozen berries mixed in blender for instant smoothie breakfast.
> Baby carrots and grape tomatoes (or other pre-chopped veggies you like) and hummus dip.
> 1-2 cups of vegetable based (no creamy versions), low-sodium soup heated in the office microwave.




this reminds me I should make some hummus today.  I love hummus!


----------



## angiepangie8

Jazmine8 said:


> *Angiepangie* thank you for adding the WW recipes.  *NJFabFour*. *Sharpmomoftwo* glad you found those sailor outfits I suggested and how great is it when you don't have to spend any extra $$. BTW, are you feeling any better? Update on me: I don't know how well I have been doing since I haven't workout for 3 days and for dinner one night my mom got me orange chicken with fried rice from Panda Express. I didn't eat it all though. The thougth was great since she knew I probably would be hungry after leaving my part-time job, but I just told her to get me a salad instead of chinese. I'm not a big fan of the stuff anyway. I have to work again tonight and the plan is to atleast walk on the treadmill for 45 min. Then on Saturday kick it into to high gear and do the treadmill and workout dvd and some lite yoga. I really need to get going making the WW soup. It'll save me when I'm hungry and w/o the guilt. I encoruage everyone to stick with it and congrats on the progress we are all making.



Hi Jazmine
good for you holding back on the chinese food!!!
Chinese food is one of my downfalls.  We love to order takeout from a local favorite.  I try to avoid eating the fried food like the eggrolls (darn I love eggrolls) but I can't NOT eat the fried rice.   Excuse my double negative!

In fact DH suggested we go to a chinese buffet last week and I had to say Nooooooo Waaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## tmatthews

It's funny how I keep looking for a quick fix...you know I even ordered books from an infomercial with a KEY SECRET INGREDIENT....bought the books. you know what it is ???? An injection of a protein or something from a pregnant woman's urine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG! Plus you would have to go to Europe to get it!! 

Welcome Steph!!! 
Thanks for the nacho recipe Villainess and congrats on weight loss!
Sharpmomof2: congrats on having success with ww....might have to go that way too!!!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## angiepangie8

*Has anyone else tried Kashi's Go Lean Crunch! 
It' 3 points for 1 cup. 

It's nice for breakfast when I am sick of my oatmeal and today I have measured out one cup to snack on throughout the day. *


----------



## NJFabFour

redwingfan3991 said:


> I guess this is the sign I just need to break down and buy the treadmill for
> my house!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the recipes..yummm I love to cook ( and especially BAKE )
> 
> ps.. this site is going to get me fired!! haha.. I spend as much time checking this board out as I do working



I could NEVER drag my butt to the gym . . . was throwing $ out the window on the membership!    So we broke down and bought one for home last spring.  I really like it and was really enjoying being able to work out whenever I wanted without any effort to go somewhere .  . . BUT started to have bad inflammation issues in my heel and wouldn't be able to walk for 2 days after using it!    I see a podiatrist on Tues so I can hopefully get it addressed and get back to my workouts!  (Or DH will kill me for throwing even more $ out the window on the treadmill!    )



flipflop said:


> I'm a stress eater too. I lean towards sweets - gummy fish, ice cream, chocolate - though Cape Cod salt and vinegar chips are sooo good.   What I've been trying to do when I get stressed and start craving junk is to make myself wait a set period of time before I can have it.  If I still want it after that set period of time, I can have it.  In the meantime I chew a piece of mint gum, pop a mint or brush my teeth (no food tastes good after having mint in your mouth).  Sometimes the period of time is as long as a day or two - depends on the stresser but once the stress is removed, if I still want it, I eat it b/c at that point I feel like I am making a choice not eating out of emotion.



flipflop:  This is a FABULOUS suggestion!!   
I've tried this sometimes when I feel like I'm not full and want to eat more . . . I wait a little bit first and then often don't feel hungry anymore.  (That is, when I have the willpower to wait!)  But I think imposing a waiting period when stressed will definately reduce the impulse eating (or pigging out in my case!    )



Villainess said:


> I went to my WW weigh in last night and lost an additional 2.2lbs for a total so far of 9lbs.     I will be starting to exercise this weekend (walking mostly).
> 
> I've seen Alli advertised but don't know anyone who has used it - sorry I can't be much help.
> 
> Oh, have to go find it but my WW leader had a recipe for nachos and said that the avg. person eats 1200 calories watching the Super Bowl = 20 WW points



Villainess:  Congratulations!  Wow, the 10 pound benchmark is right in front of you!  That's awesome!  I saw on the news this a.m. that many people consume up to 4000 calories during Superbowl!!   
*SharpMomOfTwo* and everyone else going to parties this weekend:  Good luck with the temptations!  I know it's not easy to resist such goodies when they're right there!  You're in the single digits now so keep it going SharpMomOfTwo!  No parties but my plan is to get a big veggie tray (love veggie trays!) and some lo-fat dip and use those as my munchies for the big game.  Hey, maybe that chilli recipe will go good with a few baked tostitos!  Mmmm!


----------



## Jennifer823

Hi!  Angiepangie8 told me about this thread, and if I'm not too late I'd like to join you.    I actually started Weight Watchers Online on 12/31/07.

Name: Jennifer
Age: 35
Location: Southwest Florida
Type of diet: Weight Watchers Online - Core plan
Exercise: Walking 
Start date of diet: 12/31/07
Goal: 139
Weight at start of diet: 217
Weight loss to date: 14 lbs (203)


----------



## NJFabFour

Welcome Steph!   
*angiepangie8 and Jazmine8*:  You guys are making me so hungry for Chinese!  Maybe I'll just hit Saladworks again (for the 3rd time this week!    )
I love the powersnack suggestions angiepangie!  Who knew tea would fall under that?!  I love it though so I'm gonna give it a try!  I love the hummus, too!  Only 50 calories per serving!  (I'm too lazy to make my own!)


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Talking about waiting to eat more after you've finished your meal.... I saw something on Oprah once - she said that it takes about 20 minutes for you to feel full from when you start eating (or about 5 minutes into eating).  So if your a fast eater, it will take you a long time to feel full.  For me, lunch is usually nothing more than soup, so right after I finish it, I'm sometimes not totally full, but I make sure to wait a bit, and see how I feel.  If you look through time, portions have gotten larger and larger, I mean, look at the Super Size It meals at McDonalds!  Back in the 40's and 50's, people didn't eat as much as we do now.  You have to ask yourself, do you really _need _that extra piece of whatever?  Is it _really _worth it?


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## angiepangie8

Jennifer823 said:


> Hi!  Angiepangie8 told me about this thread, and if I'm not too late I'd like to join you.    I actually started Weight Watchers Online on 12/31/07.
> 
> Name: Jennifer
> Age: 35
> Location: Southwest Florida
> Type of diet: Weight Watchers Online - Core plan
> Exercise: Walking
> Start date of diet: 12/31/07
> Goal: 139
> Weight at start of diet: 217
> Weight loss to date: 14 lbs (203)



*Welcome Jennifer!

Glad to see you have joined us!!






I see your doing the core plan,  I've never tried that but have heard that it does work.  I'm doing the WW flex plan. *


----------



## NJFabFour

Yes, welcome Jennifer!   
And congratulations on losing 14 pounds!  Hope I can get there soon!


----------



## Jennifer823

Thanks for the welcomes   I have to read through all these pages of great stuff!  I'm hoping to snag some recipes.  What's everyone having for breakfast?  Include some protein, you'll stay fuller longer.


----------



## jenne

We have a number of new faces joining the mightly, little group.  It will only make us stronger.

Could one of you that is doing the core program let me know how it works.  I know a little about how the old point system works, but I am unsure about this core program.  Could anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Jennifer823

jenne said:


> We have a number of new faces joining the mightly, little group.  It will only make us stronger.
> 
> Could one of you that is doing the core program let me know how it works.  I know a little about how the old point system works, but I am unsure about this core program.  Could anyone enlighten me?



Sure!  I'm on the core program.  I like it a lot better than Flex.  I did flex in '06 and lost about 15 lbs, but once I stopped counting the points I gained it all back   Core is easier for me.  You have a list of "core foods" that you can eat as much as you need.  (That's the key - you have to figure out when you're satisfied.)  In addition to the core list, you are allowed 35 pts a week for extras.  Lean meats, fat free dairy, soy milk and "dairy" products, all fruits and vegetables are on the core list.  Whole grains too, but not bread - even whole grain.   I've nearly cut bread out of my diet and all processed carbs.  So far so good, and I'm not having any craving issues.    It's a very healthy way to eat, I think.


----------



## jenne

Jennifer823 said:


> Sure!  I'm on the core program.  I like it a lot better than Flex.  I did flex in '06 and lost about 15 lbs, but once I stopped counting the points I gained it all back   Core is easier for me.  You have a list of "core foods" that you can eat as much as you need.  (That's the key - you have to figure out when you're satisfied.)  In addition to the core list, you are allowed 35 pts a week for extras.  Lean meats, fat free dairy, soy milk and "dairy" products, all fruits and vegetables are on the core list.  Whole grains too, but not bread - even whole grain.   I've nearly cut bread out of my diet and all processed carbs.  So far so good, and I'm not having any craving issues.    It's a very healthy way to eat, I think.



Thanks for the details.  It sounds pretty decent.  I assume there is a limit on things like meat and dairy?


----------



## DawnM

I totally missed the gay post....what did that have to do with losing weight?  

Please don't leave.  I have been offended on this board before AND have gotten warnings about my responses.  But I am still here.

I have just started Jenny Craig.  I lost on it before so I know I can lose again.  I have a surplus store here that sells their foods for much less and although I don't have the variety maybe, I can still log my foods and eat according to their plan.

Anyway, my first goal is to lose 16 pounds by May.  That is 1.3 pounds per week.  I have never lost fast and even at 1200 calories and exercise this is about the amount I will probably lose.

Dawn


----------



## angiepangie8

Jennifer823 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes   I have to read through all these pages of great stuff!  I'm hoping to snag some recipes.  What's everyone having for breakfast?  Include some protein, you'll stay fuller longer.



*I'm eating Weight Control Quaker Oatmeal~ it has 7 grams of protein.  Is that a no no on the core plan?  Can you eat whole grain tortilla shells?  I'm not sure if I would like cutting out bread.





by the way congratulations on losing  14 pounds.  Way to Go!!!
*


----------



## Jennifer823

jenne said:


> Thanks for the details.  It sounds pretty decent.  I assume there is a limit on things like meat and dairy?



I don't want to get in trouble with WW or anything, but there are a few general rules that you have to follow - but they are easy.  If you stick to the general rules you don't have to measure anything, ever!  It makes it much easier when you are feeding a family.  (I don't have to make two dinners!)  I really like that I'm not eating processed "diet food."  I started feeling better - more energy - after just a week of this.  My husband says his clothes are getting looser too, and he's happy about that


----------



## DVCJones

A women at work shared her snack with me at work yesterday. OMG was it ever tasty. They are called French Twists made by Barry's Bakery. They are pretty big too. They come in many flavors too. I like the raspberry and cinnamon flavors. YUMMMMY!!!!

I like to have 2 with tea!


----------



## Jennifer823

angiepangie8 said:


> *I'm eating Weight Control Quaker Oatmeal~ it has 7 grams of protein.  Is that a no no on the core plan?  Can you eat whole grain tortilla shells?  I'm not sure if I would like cutting out bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way congratulations on losing  14 pounds.  Way to Go!!!
> *



Oatmeal is fine on the core plan as long as it has no added sugar   You can eat tortillas on the core plan but you would have to count them as points.  You get 35 pts a week for stuff like that.  Bread is OK, as long as you count the points.  (The points are calculated the same as the regular WW points.)


----------



## angiepangie8

Jennifer823 said:


> Oatmeal is fine on the core plan as long as it has no added sugar   You can eat tortillas on the core plan but you would have to count them as points.  You get 35 pts a week for stuff like that.  Bread is OK, as long as you count the points.  (The points are calculated the same as the regular WW points.)



Is that your DD in your avatar?  She is so cute!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just received word this morning, that my 16 year old nephew passed away late last night/early this morning.  For those of you that don't know, he has never been a "normal" boy - born premature, they discovered he had something called Anglemans Syndrome a few years into his life.  I don't know exactly all the details of it, but he has never spoken, never eaten, never walked.... but he was always a very happy little boy (he used to watch Beauty and the Beast all day every day, laughing hysterically at it).  The past few weeks he hasn't been doing much of anything other than sleeping due to the severe seizures he has, and now his time has just come.  I will be going down to Florida (where he lives) later in the week once my brother has everything settled.  I feel so awful for my brother and his wife, I don't know what to say when I get down there - how do you comfort someone over the death of their child?


----------



## tmatthews

So sorry for your loss. It is difficult to find the right words...and sometimes there isn't any......I think I would start by saying your sorry for their loss and ask if there is anything you can do for them....other than that your actions speak louder than your words....you are coming down to the funeral and i am sure help out any way you can. I always think after the ceremonies are over and everyone leaves it can be a very difficult time...Just a phone call to say you are thinking of them and how much you love them. Sometimes you just need a shoulder to cry on or an ear to listen. I know you will say what is in your heart. Again....thoughts and prayers


----------



## Jennifer823

angiepangie8 said:


> Is that your DD in your avatar?  She is so cute!



Yup, that's my littlest.    Thanks


----------



## Jennifer823

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I just received word this morning, that my 16 year old nephew passed away late last night/early this morning.  For those of you that don't know, he has never been a "normal" boy - born premature, they discovered he had something called Anglemans Syndrome a few years into his life.  I don't know exactly all the details of it, but he has never spoken, never eaten, never walked.... but he was always a very happy little boy (he used to watch Beauty and the Beast all day every day, laughing hysterically at it).  The past few weeks he hasn't been doing much of anything other than sleeping due to the severe seizures he has, and now his time has just come.  I will be going down to Florida (where he lives) later in the week once my brother has everything settled.  I feel so awful for my brother and his wife, I don't know what to say when I get down there - how do you comfort someone over the death of their child?



I'm so sorry.  Just being there will help, you don't have to say anything right now.


----------



## SilverMickey

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I just received word this morning, that my 16 year old nephew passed away late last night/early this morning.  For those of you that don't know, he has never been a "normal" boy - born premature, they discovered he had something called Anglemans Syndrome a few years into his life.  I don't know exactly all the details of it, but he has never spoken, never eaten, never walked.... but he was always a very happy little boy (he used to watch Beauty and the Beast all day every day, laughing hysterically at it).  The past few weeks he hasn't been doing much of anything other than sleeping due to the severe seizures he has, and now his time has just come.  I will be going down to Florida (where he lives) later in the week once my brother has everything settled.  I feel so awful for my brother and his wife, I don't know what to say when I get down there - how do you comfort someone over the death of their child?



I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Now he will be where he is perfect,  he will be able to laugh and play as one of gods perfect angels.  I'm thinking of you during this very very hard time.  Keep strong for your little ones and take care of yourself so you can help your brothers family.  My heart felt prayers are with you.


----------



## Jennifer823

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Its funny though... growing up in high school and such, I thought I was so over weight at a size 10-12.  I never wore anything revealing and usually wore clothing that was way to big because that was the way I saw myself.  Now at a size 18-20, I would give anything to be back to my high school weight again.




I'm going back reading this thread from the beginning, and had to comment here!  I know what you mean.  I grew up in NJ too (northern NJ though) and I was a size 10-12 in high school.  I felt like I was the fattest girl there.    I'm an 18-20 now too!  I'd love to be back in a 10-12.


----------



## Omma

I am so sorry for you family's loss.  You will all be in my prayers!  In my experience, when you don't know what words to say...hugs are great.


----------



## DawnM

Not if they are low to no fat.  Non-fat dairy and yogurt, chicken breast, that sort of thing.

My friend was told at her WW meeting that people on core are not losing as fast as people on points.  I think that overall, even though something is unlimited, it might not be wise to go crazy.

Dawn



jenne said:


> Thanks for the details.  It sounds pretty decent.  I assume there is a limit on things like meat and dairy?


----------



## DawnM

So sorry for you family's loss!  Words don't really comfort, just being there and telling them you love them will speak volumes.

Dawn


----------



## jenne

Sorry to hear about your DN.  My heart breaks just thinking about it.  You and your family will be in my thoughts.  Keep your head up in Florida.


----------



## NJFabFour

Sarah, sounds like your brother and SIL were loving, devoted parents and treasured their son for the gift that he was.  Prayers are sent your way for all of you!

Went to dinner with friends last night . . . sure those margaritas probably reversed any weightloss I've achieved!!     Will have to make up for it this week!!  

Good luck with the Superbowl temptations today!  And good luck Giants and Pats fans . . . we're neither so it's anyone's game for us!


----------



## jenne

No good news this week.  Nothing down, but then again, I am not up either!  I am not surprised by this since I didn't get any exercise, and ate what I wanted.  Since I think we are adding in a week in August just for DH and I at POR, I need to get my butt in gear.

I hope everyone has a better week than I did.
GO PATS GO!!!!


----------



## SilverMickey

Well I have managed to do 2 solid weeks with out a single slip and Wham...  I really blew it yesterday.  I'm drinking rivers of extra water today to try and reverse the damage and will weigh in tomorrow. 

I'm bringing a veggie tray and cheese fondue for the superbowl tonight.  I hate cheese fondue so veggies it is!  

My mother in law is finally on board with my diet and she is cooking boneless skinless chicken breasts forr supper/game food with many veggies.  I have no desire to see mashed potatoes living in my hips so I will leave those alsone!

I live in NH so should root for the Pats...  There the ones in blue right?hehehe... I have never seen a foot ball game in my life! Been to 20+ super bowl parties!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

Ok everyone, I talked about this when you started losing weight for mickey and now I am getting serious.  I have a year to do this but I need to lose more weight.  We went in Nov 07 and I had a goal prior to that trip also.  I promised myself I would be able to fit into the rides comfortably so I could ride them with my girls also I wanted to fit into the seats on the plane comfortably.  I DID it but now I want to be even thinner so I look half way presentable in prictures.  I just hate the way I look in pictues so I don't usually do them.
Someone said something about Alli.  I am taking it, I can honestly say I don't noticed much of a difference.  I do know that when you eat a lot of fatty foods you had better be close to a bathroom or wear a sanitary pad.
Ok here are my stats as of today.
age: 41
weight:221
goal: 135lbs  (would be great) would settle for 150

 
WHERE DOES EVERYONE GET THE LITTLE DISNEY PICTURES TO ADD TO YOU POSTS????????


----------



## mickeyfan1226

Sharpmomoftwo, I am sorry for your families loss.  It has got to be very hard to say  goodbye to a child and I am sure your brother and wife will appreciate you loving support.  I know it is hard to find something to say to people when they lose someone.  I am a nurse and I never know what to say but sometimes a great big loving hug and I am sorry about  your loss is all they need.


----------



## Nanabug02

Hi Everyone!

Can I join in?   

Name: Leanna
Age: 28
Location: Dallas, Texas 
Type of diet: Weight Watchers - Points 
Excercise: None yet, but do have a treadmill I want to start back on again.
Start date of diet: 1/31/08
Goal: 145
Weight at start of diet: 259
Weight loss to date: Nothing yet

I am determined to be at my goal weight by our next Disney trip, which gives me 15 months to do it.  This is do-able, as long as I get on it and stay consistent.  I have 115 pounds to lose, so this will be a long journey, but I know that I am worth it.  My weigh-in days are on Thursdays, so I will report back on Thursday evenings.

Leanna


----------



## angiepangie8

mickeyfan1226 said:


> WHERE DOES EVERYONE GET THE LITTLE DISNEY PICTURES TO ADD TO YOU POSTS????????



I get mine from  www.photobucket.com











Sharpmomoftwo I'm sorry for your family's loss.   Just being there and giving a big comforting hug will help


----------



## mickeyfan1226

Thank you for showing me the way.  LOL


----------



## hoosiergirl7

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I just received word this morning, that my 16 year old nephew passed away late last night/early this morning.  For those of you that don't know, he has never been a "normal" boy - born premature, they discovered he had something called Anglemans Syndrome a few years into his life.  I don't know exactly all the details of it, but he has never spoken, never eaten, never walked.... but he was always a very happy little boy (he used to watch Beauty and the Beast all day every day, laughing hysterically at it).  The past few weeks he hasn't been doing much of anything other than sleeping due to the severe seizures he has, and now his time has just come.  I will be going down to Florida (where he lives) later in the week once my brother has everything settled.  I feel so awful for my brother and his wife, I don't know what to say when I get down there - how do you comfort someone over the death of their child?



The only way I can think of comforting them is just by being there for them and doing anything they need done while they grieve and you are there.  I also would contact their church and set up dinners for them to be delivered every night for the next month.  We have a family at the base we are stationed at whose husband/father was killed in November or December in a motorcycle accident and this family is still getting meals on a daily basis as the wife/mother is still having a really hard time picking up the pieces.  You might want to also arrange for people to help them out with whatever they might need after you leave.  To be honest, I don't think there's much you can say to them right now to comfort them.  Your actions will speak louder than words.

I'm sorry for the loss of your nephew.  I can't imagine what it's like to go through that.  I miscarried a child at 13 weeks and that was extremely traumatic, but to have lived with a child for 16 yrs and then lose them, it's got to be 100x's worse.


----------



## mickeyfan1226

I have tried to make the countdown tickers and am unable to get it to show up on my signature.  All that shows up is the url  HELP


----------



## Jazmine8

Good Monday morning everyone! Lots of posts since I was last here. To begin Sarah I'm, sorry to here of youyr loss, it came so much faster that I thought you would have had the chance to see him before he passed. Has your cold gotten any better? What's new with me well I didn't get to workout for 3 days in a row so I kicked into high gear Saturday night walking on the treadmill for an hour. I htink I over did it though. I was trying to keep up with the 4 and 5 mile walkers on the thread here. How do you guys do it  I was also trying to work off those few bites of mini chocolate mousse deserts I had for lunch at TGI Fridays. I wasn't hungry fo rthe rest of the day after lunch there. I got the 3 course meal with the white bean chili as my appetizer and the fried shrimp as the main entree. Here's my weigh in stats for this week...
Starting weight:180 (Jan17 start)
Current weight:177
Goal weight:140 (by June22)
Exercise: Ellipticall, treadmill, workout dvd's


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

We are flying out tomorrow night, and I just have a few questions from you experienced flyers... I know I can't take liquids in an older kids sippie bottle, but can I bring a closed juice box?  Am I allowed to bring snacks onto the plane as well for the kids?  I'm going to bring the DVD player, their fake phones which they love, crayons, paper... maybe some other stuff they will want.  I am NOT looking forward to this flight - DH has to stay home due to work, and even though I will have my parents, sister, BIL and niece, I'd rather have DH with me.  
On a weight loss note... I have lost exactly 4 pounds this week on WW.  DH and I went out to lunch yesterday by ourselves (since we wont see each other for 3.5 days), and though I was very healthy with the lunch (Had shrimp salad), we shared a piece of chocolate cake for desert... it was darn good though   .  I'm going to try my best to stay on my diet while in Florida, but we will be ordering room service and eat out for every meal, and my mother makes sure to eat EVERY MEAL.  
Anyway, good luck to everyone this week - no cheating!




*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## SilverMickey

Mondays weigh-innnnnnnnnnnnn

cw 217.5/sw 228.5/ltd 10.5 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)   I'm jonesing for the 190's!!!!!!!!!! 

Thats 2.5 more pounds this week..  My goal is to lose 10 pounds a month for Feb and March.  At that point I will access the situation and think about the dress I'm wearing for my nieces wedding.  It is being hand made and needs to be started April 1st.  The wedding is April 26.  The style is princess so I think if I continue to lose in April It won't be so bad...


----------



## SilverMickey

Good Luck on your flight Sarah.  Bring your sippy cups and fill them after you have gone through security.  You can't bring drinks through period.. no matter how they are packaged. You can purchase drinks after you get through and fill up bottles/sippy cups ect. snacks are fine.  We bring gold fish crackers, oyster crackers...  little pop one in your mouth and not bite and make a mess crackers.  Cheerios are great too.   Something to chew during take off and landing is good for their little ears. If your youngest uses a pacifier this is a good time to have it out.  Cabin crew will also fill sippy cups and bottles.  Have a safe voyage.

Congrats on your weight loss.  I'm so glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## tmatthews

Jazmine8 said:


> Good Monday morning everyone! Lots of posts since I was last here. To begin Sarah I'm, sorry to here of youyr loss, it came so much faster that I thought you would have had the chance to see him before he passed. Has your cold gotten any better? What's new with me well I didn't get to workout for 3 days in a row so I kicked into high gear Saturday night walking on the treadmill for an hour. I htink I over did it though. I was trying to keep up with the 4 and 5 mile walkers on the thread here. How do you guys do it  I was also trying to work off those few bites of mini chocolate mousse deserts I had for lunch at TGI Fridays. I wasn't hungry fo rthe rest of the day after lunch there. I got the 3 course meal with the white bean chili as my appetizer and the fried shrimp as the main entree. Here's my weigh in stats for this week...
> Starting weight:180 (Jan17 start)
> Current weight:177
> Goal weight:140 (by June22)
> Exercise: Ellipticall, treadmill, workout dvd's



 I walk 3-4 miles with a dvd leslie sansone. It takes 45-55 min to complete. And to tell the truth, lately I have been 2-3 miles because my knees hurt terribly. (Did walking in just socks....lots of strain to the knees because she does "side steps" etc)  then I use the bean for ab work for 7 min. YOU CAN DO IT!! Build yourself up to it so you don't get hurt!


----------



## tmatthews

SilverMickey said:


> Mondays weigh-innnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> cw 217.5/sw 228.5/ltd 10.5 (current weight/start weight/loss to date)   I'm jonesing for the 190's!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats 2.5 more pounds this week..  My goal is to lose 10 pounds a month for Feb and March.  At that point I will access the situation and think about the dress I'm wearing for my nieces wedding.  It is being hand made and needs to be started April 1st.  The wedding is April 26.  The style is princess so I think if I continue to lose in April It won't be so bad...



Congrats on loss!!! Keep up the good work! I FORGOT TO WEIGH IN this morning and will have to weigh in tomorrow AM. (DS had to bring in science fair project so it was a crazy AM!)


----------



## Jennifer823

2 more pounds lost for me this week!  WOOHOO!  I'll be in the 190s soon!

Starting weight:  217
Current weight:  201
Goal weight:  139


----------



## mickeyfan1226

congratulations to everyone with your weight loss.  I go in to see my doctor and weigh in.  I weighed at home yesterday so we will see how close the scales are to each other.


----------



## Jazmine8

tmatthews said:


> I walk 3-4 miles with a dvd leslie sansone. It takes 45-55 min to complete. And to tell the truth, lately I have been 2-3 miles because my knees hurt terribly. (Did walking in just socks....lots of strain to the knees because she does "side steps" etc)  then I use the bean for ab work for 7 min. YOU CAN DO IT!! Build yourself up to it so you don't get hurt!



Does just plain ol walking help to lose weight? I mean I feel like I', making no progress but refuses to give up. I know that if I intend on meeting my goal I can't stop even when I get discouraged. What's everyone else doing for excercise and eating plans. I know about WW but don't plan on joong up again.


----------



## dreamer17555

Weigh in!

Starting Weight:165
Last Weeks Weight: 154.5
This Week's Weight: 156.5


I gained this week! I knew I probably would. I totally slipped up three times (Daughter's Birthday, Husband's Birthday, and Husband getting a new job) I feel bad but I am also newly motivated to get this weight gone. I stocked up on healthy snacks and food and purged the house of tempting goodies. I normally do really well but all the eating out just killed it for me. Luckily we don't do it that often. Okay. Regroup-set backs are one thing, stopping is another.

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

Jazmine8 said:


> Does just plain ol walking help to lose weight? I mean I feel like I', making no progress but refuses to give up. I know that if I intend on meeting my goal I can't stop even when I get discouraged. What's everyone else doing for excercise and eating plans. I know about WW but don't plan on joong up again.



I use Sparkpeople.com to keep track of what I eat. I like it.

-Becca-


----------



## PrincessKell

Hello everyone! I am new to this thread. BUt I really really want to drop a few before we hit Disneyland in May for my birthday! It would be really nice to be 30lbs less, but I would take 20lbs. 

I am really really bad about food, I love it dearly. haha Its not junk food its just GOOD food, that is my problem!

Name: Kell
Age: 27
Location: Northern Ca
Type of diet: low calorie, healthy 
Excercise: Walking workout dvd's dancing
Start date of diet: 2-3-08
Goal: 165
Weight at start of diet: 199
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## dreamer17555

PrincessKell said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this thread. BUt I really really want to drop a few before we hit Disneyland in May for my birthday! It would be really nice to be 30lbs less, but I would take 20lbs.
> 
> I am really really bad about food, I love it dearly. haha Its not junk food its just GOOD food, that is my problem!




 Hey! I feel your pain. Good food- so yummy. I can live for a year with no need to go McDonalds but a nice resturant has me done for. I guess it is all about portion control 

-Becca-


----------



## PrincessKell

sooo true!!  I love to cook too, and baking! DD's sixth birthday is on Thursday! YIKES!!! We are making muffins for her class, a cake for her actual birthday for home, and a heart shaped skull and cross bones cake for her party on sunday. which I might add is at Round Table Pizza....mmmmmmm I am so done for the weekend as we are taking her up to the snow friday! So this week I will be trying my hardest to be great and work out like a mad woman , because I know I will be having some goodies..

portion control! I must have this tattoo'd on my forehead backwards so I can see it when I look in the mirror. haha


----------



## angiepangie8

My Goal: 
Lose 30 lbs by my WDW trip - that means about 2lbs a week
My Plan:
Exercise: Joined the YMCA for the next 3 months.  Plan on doing aerobics combined with weight training.  My goal is to go 4 to 5 times a week.
Diet: Weight Watchers Flexpoints ~but on my own without joining this time~ gotta save my $ for WDW!
*Progress:*
1/21/07:  162 lbs
1/28/07:  156.5  (-5.5)
2/04/07:  155.8   (-.7)   Total loss so far 6.2lbs
2/11/08:
2/18/08:
2/25/08:



*Well I only lost .7 lbs this week, but hey it's still a loss.  I did miss 2 days of excercise last week.  I'm gonna shoot for 5 days of exercise this week!   Hope to lose 2lbs by next Monday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good Luck everyone!!*


----------



## DawnM

BTW:  I am not losing weight for Mickey, just losing for ME!

40 pounds min. is what I need to lose.  I think 10 more would really be a good weight for me, but it is hard to maintain~!  I remember Oprah talked about how much more effort it took to maintain the lower weight.  That is how I am too.  I can comfortably be at a certain weight, but to maintain "hot" I really have to work HARD daily at it, even after I lose!

Anyway, I am really focusing on losing the first 10% of my body weight.  That will make a big difference for me.....and then going from there.

Dawn


----------



## mickeywho?

Weighing in!
No movement on the scale this week - aaah! (no gain either so can't complain too much!)
Tough week this week - shin splints really bad so I can't go full force on the treadmill. I ended up only working out 3x instead of my usual 5. Also its TOM so I'm really bloated and had to give in to my craving for chocolate. 

One more week until Disney - so I'm still aiming and working towards another 3 pound loss to meet my 10 pound goal. Wish me luck!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just wanted to say thanks for all the kind words from everyone.  I just spoke to my SIL, and she says that my brother is holding up extreemly well.  

I went to that Sparkpeople.com place, and I tried to put in what I ate for breakfast, etc., but they hardly have anything in there.  They have soup, but only veggie, and beef or something like that.  I eat Chicarena... They also didn't have the cereal that I eat either.  Whatever, its just as easy for me to write it down myself with my WW points.  
Also, SIL suggested giving my girls Dimatapp before we board the plane to help them sleep.  I have a DD3 & DD16months... has anyone ever done this, and how much would I give them?  Is it really safe?


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## SilverMickey

We use Benedryl.  On the advice of our doc...  before it started being not OK our give little one anything.
  I can't remember how much for a little one like you have.


----------



## tmatthews

Jazmine8 said:


> Does just plain ol walking help to lose weight? I mean I feel like I', making no progress but refuses to give up. I know that if I intend on meeting my goal I can't stop even when I get discouraged. What's everyone else doing for excercise and eating plans. I know about WW but don't plan on joong up again.



The dvds that I do are "power walking" Basically it is cardio that I can do without making a total fool of myself. I did just start adding "the bean" to work out my abs. I wish I could join the gym but not in the cards! I find that if I am good one week w/ exercise and eating I usally don't see the results at that week's weigh in but the next. Give it some more time!


----------



## PrincessKell

Well tonight Georgia (dd 5 soon to be 6) and I cleaned her room, and took a 20 minute break to ROCK OUT and dance to Hannah Montana. hehe that was a work out. I tell you what I was sweating after that.


----------



## Omma

I went to Tae Kwon Do (TKD) with my oldest daughter tonight.  WOW.  I haven't done push-ups since Jr. High.  Whew am I exhausted.  But she was thrilled I was there and it is a fun way for me to get some exercise.  I'm sticking with it.  

I weighed at home this morning and am down to 149lbs.  That is a total loss of 6.8lbs now.  I just keep imagining our family picture in front of the castle and how I want to look.  I'm sticking with it this time!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

We are leaving today for Florida - leaving for the airport at 2pm.  I'm trying to get everything together, the suitcase, carryon, all the kids stuff, etc.  I have to make one last run to Target to get Snow Buddies, because the kids LOVE dogs, and it will keep them very happy on the plane - so I get ready, get the kids ready, go to start the car, AND I HAVE NO KEYS!!!  DH took them to work with him!!!!  He took his keys, and mine - I could kill him!!!  Now I have to sit here and wait for one of his drivers to bring the keys back to me, so I can get going.  Its just so frustrating since I'm on limited time, and I still have a lot to do and a lot to get!  Aaah, the driving just came and dropped them off to me - gotta get going to Target!



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## dreamer17555

Omma said:


> I went to Tae Kwon Do (TKD) with my oldest daughter tonight.  WOW.  I haven't done push-ups since Jr. High.  Whew am I exhausted.  But she was thrilled I was there and it is a fun way for me to get some exercise.  I'm sticking with it.




Good for you! I am not even going to attempt a push up- It would be humilating. Its amazing how strong kids are. Well keep up the good work!  

-Becca-


----------



## gordon242004

I would truly love to join this board if it isnt too late.

Name: Laurie
Age: 46
Location: Northern New Jersey
Reasons I cant lose weight: Potato Chips and my Boyfriend
Next trip to Disney: Nothing planned  Told my BF we werent going back until I lose weight but in reality we might be going down in early April for the Flower & Garden Festival
Last trip: November 2007 10 days Pop
Weight: Honestly dont know  No scale but I weigh too much
New diet start date: Next week I have a wicked upper respiratory infection, which is dragging me down.  I know everyone is thinking that it is an excuse but I cant get rid of this thing, Im tired of being sick and miserable its going on a month plus. 
Exercise: None at the moment but I have a treadmill already for me to start but Im wheezing too much to get on the thing.
Diet Plan: Tried weight watchers but boyfriend sabotaged that one. (He loves to take me out to dinner)   He claims to love me as I am.  To bad I dont love me in this size.
I have all the books Im going to try to follow it on my own, and cut way back.
Meal that gives me the most problem: Breakfast  I dont like hot cereals.  I usually waste a bunch of calories eating breakfast

Ive enjoyed reading all that was written, the only good thing about being sick is that I have a few days off (thanks Dr.) to rest up and between naps I get to read this board so Im almost up to date.  As soon as I can Im going to run out and make the WW vegetable soup recipe.  That one sounds yummy.

Thank you for all the good tips I have a few pages full of them.  I cant wait until I can fully participate with you.


----------



## angiepangie8

gordon242004 said:


> I would truly love to join this board if it isnt too late.
> 
> 
> Meal that gives me the most problem: Breakfast  I dont like hot cereals.  I usually waste a bunch of calories eating breakfast



*Welcome gordon24!!!
Have you ever tried Go Lean Crunch for breakfast?  I believe it's 3 points for a cup and (I don't think that includes milk).  I love hot cereal and cold.  Also there was some talk about a smoothie that someone liked on this thread.  
Best of Luck!!

I did my biggest workout yet!  It was 2 hours (actually a little less cuz there was some downtime in the weightroom)!  Did a warmup on the stairmaster,then weights, then 28 min cardio on the stairmaster and situps.  
I am determined to lose 2 lbs this week!!!!!

Have a great day everyone!!!*


----------



## Jazmine8

tmatthews said:


> The dvds that I do are "power walking" Basically it is cardio that I can do without making a total fool of myself. I did just start adding "the bean" to work out my abs. I wish I could join the gym but not in the cards! I find that if I am good one week w/ exercise and eating I usally don't see the results at that week's weigh in but the next. Give it some more time!



Thanks for the words of encoragement. I just want it to melt away quickly instaed of realistically.


dreamer17555 said:


> Good for you! I am not even going to attempt a push up- It would be humilating. Its amazing how strong kids are. Well keep up the good work!
> 
> -Becca-


You can do a push up if I can, even if it's only 2. I couldn't do them either in the begininng and tried again yesterday and wouldn't ya know it I was able to to 10 modified oush ups  I only tried it because it was part of the Slim in 6 tapes I have.


gordon242004 said:


> I would truly love to join this board if it isnt too late.
> 
> Name: Laurie
> Age: 46
> Location: Northern New Jersey
> Reasons I cant lose weight: Potato Chips and my Boyfriend
> Next trip to Disney: Nothing planned  Told my BF we werent going back until I lose weight but in reality we might be going down in early April for the Flower & Garden Festival
> Last trip: November 2007 10 days Pop
> Weight: Honestly dont know  No scale but I weigh too much
> New diet start date: Next week I have a wicked upper respiratory infection, which is dragging me down.  I know everyone is thinking that it is an excuse but I cant get rid of this thing, Im tired of being sick and miserable its going on a month plus.
> Exercise: None at the moment but I have a treadmill already for me to start but Im wheezing too much to get on the thing.
> Diet Plan: Tried weight watchers but boyfriend sabotaged that one. (He loves to take me out to dinner)   He claims to love me as I am.  To bad I dont love me in this size.
> I have all the books Im going to try to follow it on my own, and cut way back.
> Meal that gives me the most problem: Breakfast  I dont like hot cereals.  I usually waste a bunch of calories eating breakfast
> 
> Ive enjoyed reading all that was written, the only good thing about being sick is that I have a few days off (thanks Dr.) to rest up and between naps I get to read this board so Im almost up to date.  As soon as I can Im going to run out and make the WW vegetable soup recipe.  That one sounds yummy.
> 
> Thank you for all the good tips I have a few pages full of them.  I cant wait until I can fully participate with you.


 



angiepangie8 said:


> *Welcome gordon24!!!
> Have you ever tried Go Lean Crunch for breakfast?  I believe it's 3 points for a cup and (I don't think that includes milk).  I love hot cereal and cold.  Also there was some talk about a smoothie that someone liked on this thread.
> Best of Luck!!
> 
> I did my biggest workout yet!  It was 2 hours (actually a little less cuz there was some downtime in the weightroom)!  Did a warmup on the stairmaster,then weights, then 28 min cardio on the stairmaster and situps.
> I am determined to lose 2 lbs this week!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!*



You go chica  Wow your ambitious.


----------



## SilverMickey

Jazmine8 said:


> You can do a push up if I can, even if it's only 2. I couldn't do them either in the begininng and tried again yesterday and wouldn't ya know it I was able to to 10 modified oush ups  I only tried it because it was part of the Slim in 6 tapes I have.





I was looking at the slim in 6 tapes...  I hate to spend he money but I have to do something!  How do you like them?  Do you have all of them so the 1st week starts out with just 30 minutes a day?  Anymore would kill me!


----------



## Jazmine8

SilverMickey said:


> I was looking at the slim in 6 tapes...  I hate to spend he money but I have to do something!  How do you like them?  Do you have all of them so the 1st week starts out with just 30 minutes a day?  Anymore would kill me!



I can burn you a copy of the dvd's if you like. I'll have to beg my aunt to do it but I'm sure she can, but I'd better ask first to see what she'll say. Next I'll have to buy my own DVD recorder. I have the VHS tapes sucks having to rewind. I like the workout and you work up a sweat. But it's like any other tape really. You have to do it to see results. Do you have comcast cable because if you do you can use the OnDemand feature and choosse ExerciseTV. They have many workouts on there that will help you too.


----------



## SilverMickey

Jazmine8 said:


> I can burn you a copy of the dvd's if you like. I'll have to beg my aunt to do it but I'm sure she can, but I'd better ask first to see what she'll say. Next I'll have to buy my own DVD recorder. I have the VHS tapes sucks having to rewind. I like the workout and you work up a sweat. But it's like any other tape really. You have to do it to see results. Do you have comcast cable because if you do you can use the OnDemand feature and choosse ExerciseTV. They have many workouts on there that will help you too.



I have dish network.  I'll have to see if there are any exercise stuff on there.  I'd be happy to send you dvd+R and shipping. 

Let me know what your aunt says!  

My kids are home with yet another snow day.  I think we will play clean the kids rooms as its to yukky out to send them out.


----------



## Jazmine8

SilverMickey said:


> I have dish network.  I'll have to see if there are any exercise stuff on there.  I'd be happy to send you dvd+R and shipping.
> 
> Let me know what your aunt says!
> 
> My kids are home with yet another snow day.  I think we will play clean the kids rooms as its to yukky out to send them out.



Oh I bet the kids will just love that


----------



## tmatthews

Record temps here today!!!!! Unbelievable!


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey guys I don't know how well I'm doing and feel so big for some reason. Maybe it's in my head though. A co-worker told me about trying to add chromium picolinate pills to my diet. I read some stuff on it and think I may give it a try to see if it'll help my metabolism, but there are no real claims that it helps to support a healty metabolism. I'll ask my aunt who's a former NIH microbiologist. I mean I have been eating my smaller meals 6 times a day working out but not much progress. Well my body composition does look like it's changing  but with smaller legs my stomach look huge to me Then again I may be over re-acting a tad bit too. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## NJFabFour

Not doing so great this week!!   
The weekend was not good and though I was ready to get back on track, the last couple days not so good.  I indulged in too many chips (Baked Lays mind you but still too many of them!   ) and went to Olive Garden last night . . . I kept it light (salad, stuffed mushrooms, and spinach-artichoke dip) but I'm sure the calorie count would be ridiculous!  I haven't stepped on the scale but hope by Sat. the numbers won't scare me!!  (I know what you mean Jazmine8 about just feeling big!)  Hope everyone else is doing better!


----------



## NJFabFour

OOPS, almost forgot . . . 
Welcome gordon24 . . . glad to have you!   
angiepangie8, Congrats on the great workout . . . 2 hours will definately pay off!  Wow!
Omma:  taekwondo is great!  My son did it a couple years ago and there were lots of moms doing it with their kids!  My girlfriend swears by it!


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey everyone saw this today on my area news website. I think this is kinda yucky. What do ya'll think after reading this?
http://mvdietdetox.com/
*Juice Diet Claims To Cut 21 Pounds*
The cartoon character Popeye was known for ingesting a can of spinach and instantaneously gaining strength. James Hester compares Popeye's results to what he feels after following the Martha's Vineyard Diet Detox.

"You think better, you feel better, you look better," said Hester, co-author of "21 Pounds in 21 Days: The Martha's Vineyard Diet Detox." Roni DeLuz, co-author and naturopathic doctor and registered nurse, developed the diet, which she allows the digestive system to rest and repair itself because there is not any chewing of food involved.

Hester said the plan is designed to rid the body and bloodstream of toxins, which leads to better health, such as greater mental clarity, a reduction in cellulite, fewer headaches and backaches, less arthritis, joint pain, fewer symptoms of PMS and a stronger immune system. The diet will also lead to weight loss.

Enzyme Drinks, Teas Allowed

The meals on the detoxification program consist of enzyme-rich drinks, herbal teas, aloe vera, vegetable purees, "live" juices, homemade soups and plenty of water. "Live" juices are juices made using a juicer.

Salt, sugar, milk, eggs, butter and alcoholic beverages, including wine, are excluded while following the detox.

The detox, also recommends enemas; kidney, gallbladder and liver flushes; lymphatic drainage massages; sauna treatments; detoxifying baths; cellulite treatments and walking at a leisurely pace or using a Chi machine. It also suggests brushing dry skin before showers.

The detox can also be performed for seven days and two days, but a 21-pound weight loss will not be achieved. There are other benefits, the authors said.

"The weekend detox helps you improve your appearance and energy level quickly. Your eyes and skin will brighten; your thoughts will be clearer; you'll feel less stressed out, frustrated and angry," the book says.

In addition to the physical health benefits, there are also emotional health benefits.

In fact, the book describes how depression is often relieved after detoxing. People feel calmer, happier and more optimistic, the authors say.

"Do the detox for health reasons not vanity reasons, and you'll lose the 21 pounds," said Hester who follows the program several times a year.

Cleansing The Colon

Tsila Trager, a certified colon hydrotherapist, believes that it is important to rid the body of toxins and waste to achieve optimal health.

While colonics help, she cautions that the results on the diet vary.

However, she believes that enemas help people feel better and lose weight.

She added that there is about "10 to 15 pounds of fecal matter just sitting there," because many people consume food without drinking enough water to help with bowel movements.

Where's The Protein?

Many health care professionals have criticized the detox diet because of the lack of protein, fat and fiber, as well as the speedy weight loss.

Kathlee Zelman, a WebMD expert, reviewed the diet. She wrote that "while the plan may sound like a scientific approach to weight loss, it lacks the fundamentals that dietitians, doctors, and health authorities know are essential for good health."

Hester believes that critics lack discipline and have likely not tried the diet.

"I don't think you should criticize something until you do it," he said. "After doing it, you can make an intelligent decision about whether it is good for you."

Hester added that if someone fears the lack of protein in their diet, protein shakes can be added. This will allow the body to detox without the 21-pound weight loss, however.

Other health professionals criticize the Detox Diet because they believe that followers may lose muscle mass.

"You have to burn off the fat before you start burning muscle and most people I know have to burn a lot of fat before getting to the muscle," Hester said.

Do You Maintain Weight?

After the 21st day, there is a maintenance diet that should be followed. It includes slowly reintroducing food groups to your diet. The maintenance diet includes steamed vegetables, chicken and other organic foods, and several ounces of water.


Hester said that DeLuz's philosophy is if you do 75 percent what she says and eat 25 percent recreational food, you will maintain the weight loss.

A person's attitude will determine the success of the detoxifying program, he said.

"You have to ask yourself if you are out of control (with eating and drinking)," Hester said. "Some people don't want to change." 


Suggested Diet

A suggested schedule on the 21-Day Detox Diet would include:

8:30 a.m. 
Antioxidant berry drink -- the detox recommends a brand that contains a variety of berries and a high oxygen radical absorbance capacity value. 
Herbal cleansing formula 
Cup of herbal tea 
8 ounces of water

10:30 a.m. 
8 ounces of water with high-density green drink that contains a variety of different vegetables, not just wheatgrass or spirulina. 
8-ounce glass of hot or iced herbal tea

12:30 p.m. 
1 cup of fresh vegetable juice 
1 enzyme capsule 
Herbal cleansing formula 
8-ounce bottle of water

2:30 p.m. 
High-density antioxidant or berry drink

6 p.m. 
1 cup of homemade cleansing soup -- the book provides several recipes 
1 cup of broth from cleansing soup mix 
1 cup of herbal tea 
1 enzyme capsule 
Herbal cleansing formula 
8-ounce bottle of water

7:30 p.m. 
8-ounce cup of hot or iced herbal tea or water

Bedtime 
Aloe vera


----------



## SilverMickey

Oh my goodness...  I think that I would live in the bathroom.  Aloe vera juice will make you live in there...    Be sure to let us know how it goes should you try it.


----------



## Jazmine8

SilverMickey said:


> Oh my goodness...  I think that I would live in the bathroom.  Aloe vera juice will make you live in there...    Be sure to let us know how it goes should you try it.



Oh I ain't trying it but there's this stuff at GNC that cleanses the colon really well and it only $15 a bottle I think. I've used that and it works great. I think people should air on the side of caution so they don't become dehydrated with colon cleansers, and enemas which I don't suggest at all  I have seen these herbal teas though. BTW SilverMickey does your Dish network have any exercise programming on it?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Checking back in...I definately need some motivation.  I cheated a couple of times (went out to dinner in the city with friends a couple of times and definately did NOT count points) and now I'm trying to get back on track.  I gave up snacking after dinner for lent (real weakness) so I'm hoping that helps.  I'm also really trying to increase my water intake.  Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## SilverMickey

Jazmine8 said:


> Oh I ain't trying it but there's this stuff at GNC that cleanses the colon really well and it only $15 a bottle I think. I've used that and it works great. I think people should air on the side of caution so they don't become dehydrated with colon cleansers, and enemas which I don't suggest at all  I have seen these herbal teas though. BTW SilverMickey does your Dish network have any exercise programming on it?




The dish has some...  Nothing in my time frame that I am finding yet. And nothing on demand.  I'm going to take time to look at fit tv's web site to look further.


----------



## tmatthews

Jazmine8-don't feel discouraged!Remember you were the one who pulled me back in! I have found when the scales didn't move I was usually not so good the week before. Keep on your regime!  
NJFAB4-I felt the same way 2 weeks ago! Someone here recommended writing down what you eat. Keep your spirits up...YOU CAN DO THIS! 
TNKRBELL-I won't eat after 6. Make that a point. I have gone to bed because I wanted to snack!
I have lost *1 pound *this week  w/ the school's competition (biggest loser type) and my team is in the lead! (not by much so every pound counts!!) 

I have worked out 6 days a week - walking 2 to 3 miles and doing the ab work on the bean. I do see a difference in my stomach but I wish the scale would move faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My trip isn't that far off! 

Weekend is coming though.....Stay strong!!!

I had to laugh a friend of mine sent me a picture and under it it said-
Dear God, If you can't make me thinner, make my friends fatter!


----------



## DoryDays

Hi! 
 Okay I have been reading this board for awhile and have been so encouraged by your stories. I was hesitant to join because I am only 20 but I figured I need to do something now while I am still young. I have never been obese but rather the kid that was always "pleasently plump." I always had that 10 or so pounds to lose. However being at college has been the worst thing for my weight! I have definetly succeed in gaining the freshman fifteen on top of more plumpness and it's just getting worse. Because I am at college the food choices are limited and many days it's easier to grab the pizza than the salad. For some reason it feels like it takes less effort to grab the pizza slice than the salad.? So hopefully it's okay that I've joined in? My goal is to lose those 15lbs first and then go from there. I need to make small goals for myself! I really want a healthier lifestlye. This is the time of my life I feel I'm supposed to look and feel my best and I'm letting this time in my life go by. I don't even have kids or a husband to blame yet! unfortunetly this weight was put on by me an I am determined to get it off! 
It's been great reading the stories and I can't wait to get to know you all better!


----------



## SilverMickey

Welcome to the club house DoryDays!


----------



## dreamer17555

DoryDays said:


> Hi!
> Okay I have been reading this board for awhile and have been so encouraged by your stories. I was hesitant to join because I am only 20 but I figured I need to do something now while I am still young. I have never been obese but rather the kid that was always "pleasently plump." I always had that 10 or so pounds to lose. However being at college has been the worst thing for my weight! I have definetly succeed in gaining the freshman fifteen on top of more plumpness and it's just getting worse. Because I am at college the food choices are limited and many days it's easier to grab the pizza than the salad. For some reason it feels like it takes less effort to grab the pizza slice than the salad.? So hopefully it's okay that I've joined in? My goal is to lose those 15lbs first and then go from there. I need to make small goals for myself! I really want a healthier lifestlye. This is the time of my life I feel I'm supposed to look and feel my best and I'm letting this time in my life go by. I don't even have kids or a husband to blame yet! unfortunetly this weight was put on by me an I am determined to get it off!
> It's been great reading the stories and I can't wait to get to know you all better!



I'm only 23 so we are not too far off in age. I still go to College too. Does that make me sad? Oh well. Next Semester when I have my teaching degree all will be right with the world.   The easy thing gets me too but I have my own place so I have stocked my freezer with Healthy Choice Meals (at 300 Calories each I love these!) and fridge with fruit and my pantry with low calorie snacks. I tend not to buy bad stuff and since the good low cal stuff is easy (popping dinner or lunch in the microwave saves me from fast food most days) I stick with it more. Hope that helps.

Hugs  

-Becca-


----------



## DoryDays

Thanks for the idea of those meals! I might need to get some of those! It's just that a food plan comes with our housing so if I don't use it I lose it and I feel like I'm throwing money out the window! But I guess it would be worth it I also saw someone on here said that they are giving up snaking after dinner for lent... What a great idea!!! Thats where all my bad calories pile on!! and the sad thing is it's not that I'm hungry I just feel like eating something I am going to give that a try!...i must admit thats a hard one though!


----------



## Jazmine8

DoryDays said:


> Hi!
> Okay I have been reading this board for awhile and have been so encouraged by your stories. I was hesitant to join because I am only 20 but I figured I need to do something now while I am still young. I have never been obese but rather the kid that was always "pleasently plump." I always had that 10 or so pounds to lose. However being at college has been the worst thing for my weight! I have definetly succeed in gaining the freshman fifteen on top of more plumpness and it's just getting worse. Because I am at college the food choices are limited and many days it's easier to grab the pizza than the salad. For some reason it feels like it takes less effort to grab the pizza slice than the salad.? So hopefully it's okay that I've joined in? My goal is to lose those 15lbs first and then go from there. I need to make small goals for myself! I really want a healthier lifestlye. This is the time of my life I feel I'm supposed to look and feel my best and I'm letting this time in my life go by. I don't even have kids or a husband to blame yet! unfortunetly this weight was put on by me an I am determined to get it off!
> It's been great reading the stories and I can't wait to get to know you all better!



 to the neighborhood DoryDays! Glad you found us. I love your ODD reference btw, can I use that! Anyway I know what you mean about looking and feeling great in your 20's because that's how me and another friend felt. I also do not have kids or a husband to blaim about my weight, just my lazy behind. This year I'll be turning 30 and I wanted to take a Disney cruise in Dec. I want to look good and be at a healthier weight. For now it seems I just can't get those first 10 lbs. off. For some reasons I know, but will have to keep going like my dis friend *tmatthews* has told me. College can be stressful enough and with not so good food choices can make it even harder. You may just have to take that extra step and purposfully seek out healthier lighter foods options in the dining hall. I'm sure they have something and if they don't demand that they get it. It may take longer to do that, but hey you're paying for it right and you should have decent choices to select from. There may be other students that feel the way you do. Could you possibly start a biggest loser type club on your campus? That'd be awesome if you could do that and make it both fun and easier for more people to lose weight in a group.


----------



## jkCT

DoryDays said:


> Thanks for the idea of those meals! I might need to get some of those! It's just that a food plan comes with our housing so if I don't use it I lose it and I feel like I'm throwing money out the window! But I guess it would be worth it I also saw someone on here said that they are giving up snaking after dinner for lent... What a great idea!!! Thats where all my bad calories pile on!! and the sad thing is it's not that I'm hungry I just feel like eating something I am going to give that a try!...i must admit thats a hard one though!



My downfall is snacking after dinner too.  Sometimes I find that a small snack of something that has a lot of flavor (my favorite is flavored pretzels...jalapeno or honey mustard) satisfies my "feel like eating something" snack craving with 150 calories as opposed to a big bag of chips for 400 calories!


----------



## angiepangie8

I know I get hungry in the evening after supper.  But, when I am being health conscious I just make sure I eat a healthy snack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 I stick to air popped popcorn, fruits, veggies, or if I want a desert I just have a serving of fat free sugar free pudding or a skinny cow icecream bar.  I don't really agree with depriving yourself of everything after a certain cutoff time.  But if you have tempting things in your house, like potato chips either throw em away or if you can't do that just imagine all the work your gonna have to do to burn those calories and fats off.  Don't eat the chips at night!!!! Stick to the good stuff!!!! ok that's my two cents.  

Today is day #5 of working out this week  and I started DS~7 and DD~5 doing kids yoga in the morning.  They really like it so if we can continue getting up early enough we will keep doing it.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## angiepangie8

sorry double post


----------



## tmatthews

Welcome DoryDays! College was the beginning of my weight gain. It can be a very stressful time. I like the idea of coming up with a competition to lose weight. That really motivates me here at school (I am a teacher) where we have done several "Biggest Loser Competitions". It always help to have a support group. 
Try to limit your portions when eating on campus. It can be difficult I know! Does your college have a gym that students could use? We never really did but a walking group would be good too. 
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## OU1247

I am down 9lbs.  I am so excited!
I need to lose about 10 more!


----------



## angiepangie8

OU1247 said:


> I am down 9lbs.  I am so excited!
> I need to lose about 10 more!



*congratulations!!!!!*


----------



## tmatthews

OU1247 said:


> I am down 9lbs.  I am so excited!
> I need to lose about 10 more!



GREAT NEWS!!!! YEAH!


----------



## dreamer17555

OU1247 said:


> I am down 9lbs.  I am so excited!
> I need to lose about 10 more!



Woohoo  Congrats!

Keep up the good work!

-Becca-


----------



## DisFam95

ok..been gone a long time!!!  I did really well my last post and had lost 3 pounds that week with all my workouts.  Well things went to pot..as they usually do when you get on a good roll .

Not going to get into it but death in the family, broke my treadmill, I had the plague (ok really bad sinus infection).

Things are getting back to normal and I'm ready to get back on that horse..and treadmill..got it fixed yesterday.

Just did an hour after the guy left yesterday and just got off now doing another hr.  I ran 5 minutes straight  .  For a girl who believes in not running unless your being chased that's ahuge accomplishment.  then walked 4mph the rest..phew.

Anyway..hope to catch up and post more.  My trip is in 91 days and I NEED to lose 10 pounds at least.

 

Good job everyone!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all, I'm back home in Jersey!  My trip was the hardest thing I've ever done.  On Wednesday, we had the Memorial Service in the funeral parlor.  My nephew was in a closed casket (thank goodness), so it wasn't to bad, just very late, and hard for my young girls.  The actual funeral in the church was the next morning, and was very very hard.  I had my two girls with me - we got there a little early, and they were started to get wrestless, so I took them outside to play, and the hurse comes barreling up where there playing, so I had to grab them and run - then at the end of the 1 hour service, they were getting wrestless again, so I took them out to the same area, and all of the sudden, the doors open again, and there comes the casket, and I had to run again!  At that point, my brother came out, and saw me, but kept walking with his son - once he was in the hurse, he came over to me, and I just threw my one arm around him (the other arm was holdiong DD1), and we both just sobbed, and I told him how sorry I was, and how unfair it was that he had to loose his baby.  It was a hard, but very... rewarding... moment for me, because my brother is 20 years older than me, and we never really grew up together, though he was always around, and was always a great brother.  So emotionally, it was a very hard time, and the fact that I was without DH, made it almost impossible for me.  Yes, I had my parents, sister, and BIL, but its still not like having their father with you.  And seeing that DD1 woke up this morning at 2am and never went back to sleep, I'm pretty beat!

As far as my WW - that went out the window!  I haven't weighted it yet, I'll do that in the morning, but between pizza last night (and again tonight due to DH), waffles, bagel and lox...  I really didn't do to bad - it was florida, so we ate a lot of fruit - but I know I went over.  I hope everyone else had a good week, and an even better weekend!



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

BTW- the kids were great on the plane - down they just watched SBSP on the DVD player, and the way home they just slept!  
Also, my cold is pretty much gone thank goodness!


----------



## hoosiergirl7

Well I haven't lost anything after watching what I eat for 10 days.  But then last Thursday I was diagnosed with pneumonia and it's the time of the month when I start retaining water so I've had no luck.  I feel better because I'm eating healthier so that's a good thing.  Once I get the pneumonia out of my lungs (should be soon) I'll start working out and getting my butt into shape.  Although the scale doesn't say I weigh less, my clothes do feel a little less snug.


----------



## NJFabFour

angiepangie8 said:


> I know I get hungry in the evening after supper.  But, when I am being health conscious I just make sure I eat a healthy snack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stick to air popped popcorn, fruits, veggies, or if I want a desert I just have a serving of fat free sugar free pudding or a skinny cow icecream bar.  I don't really agree with depriving yourself of everything after a certain cutoff time.  But if you have tempting things in your house, like potato chips either throw em away or if you can't do that just imagine all the work your gonna have to do to burn those calories and fats off.  Don't eat the chips at night!!!! Stick to the good stuff!!!! ok that's my two cents.
> 
> Today is day #5 of working out this week  and I started DS~7 and DD~5 doing kids yoga in the morning.  They really like it so if we can continue getting up early enough we will keep doing it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



You are truly an inspiration!!  Even getting up early and getting the kids involved??!  My hero!!      I totally agree with not  having the temptations in the house . . . now will you please tell that to my DH!!   



OU1247 said:


> I am down 9lbs.  I am so excited!
> I need to lose about 10 more!



Something to celebrate for sure!  Send a little of that magic my way  , I'm back up!  



hoosiergirl7 said:


> Well I haven't lost anything after watching what I eat for 10 days.  But then last Thursday I was diagnosed with pneumonia and it's the time of the month when I start retaining water so I've had no luck.  I feel better because I'm eating healthier so that's a good thing.  Once I get the pneumonia out of my lungs (should be soon) I'll start working out and getting my butt into shape.  Although the scale doesn't say I weigh less, my clothes do feel a little less snug.



Good luck on getting better!  I've also been wondering if others see the scale tip upwards at that time of the month!  It always seems that way for me!


----------



## NJFabFour

tmatthews said:


> Jazmine8-don't feel discouraged!Remember you were the one who pulled me back in! I have found when the scales didn't move I was usually not so good the week before. Keep on your regime!
> NJFAB4-I felt the same way 2 weeks ago! Someone here recommended writing down what you eat. Keep your spirits up...YOU CAN DO THIS!
> TNKRBELL-I won't eat after 6. Make that a point. I have gone to bed because I wanted to snack!
> I have lost *1 pound *this week  w/ the school's competition (biggest loser type) and my team is in the lead! (not by much so every pound counts!!)
> 
> I have worked out 6 days a week - walking 2 to 3 miles and doing the ab work on the bean. I do see a difference in my stomach but I wish the scale would move faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My trip isn't that far off!
> 
> Weekend is coming though.....Stay strong!!!
> 
> I had to laugh a friend of mine sent me a picture and under it it said-
> Dear God, If you can't make me thinner, make my friends fatter!



Thanks tmatthews!  Love the quote!!   



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all, I'm back home in Jersey!  My trip was the hardest thing I've ever done.  On Wednesday, we had the Memorial Service in the funeral parlor.  My nephew was in a closed casket (thank goodness), so it wasn't to bad, just very late, and hard for my young girls.  The actual funeral in the church was the next morning, and was very very hard.  I had my two girls with me - we got there a little early, and they were started to get wrestless, so I took them outside to play, and the hurse comes barreling up where there playing, so I had to grab them and run - then at the end of the 1 hour service, they were getting wrestless again, so I took them out to the same area, and all of the sudden, the doors open again, and there comes the casket, and I had to run again!  At that point, my brother came out, and saw me, but kept walking with his son - once he was in the hurse, he came over to me, and I just threw my one arm around him (the other arm was holdiong DD1), and we both just sobbed, and I told him how sorry I was, and how unfair it was that he had to loose his baby.  It was a hard, but very... rewarding... moment for me, because my brother is 20 years older than me, and we never really grew up together, though he was always around, and was always a great brother.  So emotionally, it was a very hard time, and the fact that I was without DH, made it almost impossible for me.  Yes, I had my parents, sister, and BIL, but its still not like having their father with you.  And seeing that DD1 woke up this morning at 2am and never went back to sleep, I'm pretty beat!
> As far as my WW - that went out the window!  I haven't weighted it yet, I'll do that in the morning, but between pizza last night (and again tonight due to DH), waffles, bagel and lox...  I really didn't do to bad - it was florida, so we ate a lot of fruit - but I know I went over.  I hope everyone else had a good week, and an even better weekend!
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> ​



Welcome back!  I'm sure your brother appreciated it so much!  I'm sure you'll get back on the WW track quite easily!


And welcome DoryDays!  I went to a college in the hills of the Appalachian Mnts. so I was able to walk off the pizzas, bagels, and beer going to class each day!  Almost wish I could be forced into that again!!


----------



## angiepangie8

NJFabFour said:


> You are truly an inspiration!!  Even getting up early and getting the kids involved??!  My hero!!      I totally agree with not  having the temptations in the house . . . now will you please tell that to my DH!!
> 
> *awe thanks that's so sweet.
> 
> I've been working so hard so i thought that i would sneak a peak at the scale on Friday but, that was a bad idea cuz i was exactly the same weight!   I know I'm doing my body good and it will eventually payoff ~ but it's just so dang hard!   I'm gonna try to be good over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tmatthews

Sharpmomof2: Glad you are home safe and sound and plane ride went well. I am sure your brother appreciates you and the time you spent there with him.  I am 15 years older than my youngest brother and sister (Twins).  While we may not share the closeness of my sister/brother right under me and sometimes I think they think of me more as momlike figure, They mean *the world to me*!!!!  as I am sure you mean the world to your brother! There is a bond between all siblings no matter the age range!


----------



## MLIndy99

I've got 15 lbs to lose before June 18, 2008.

Lot's of time! Right?

Let's do it!!


----------



## NJFabFour

MLIndy99 said:


> I've got 15 lbs to lose before June 18, 2008.
> 
> Lot's of time! Right?
> 
> Let's do it!!



Welcome!!  Maybe now I can talk my DH into joining the crew?!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Do you think pizza is on my WW plan.... 3 pieces....?


----------



## tmatthews

MLIndy99 said:


> I've got 15 lbs to lose before June 18, 2008.
> 
> Lot's of time! Right?
> 
> Let's do it!!



Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## angiepangie8

I just used an incredible WW recipe this weekend.  YUM! YUM!  I would love to share it with all of you.  



*It's Garlic Scallop Broil w/ Ouzo and Feta Cheese*

4pts a serving and makes 4 servings:

*ingredients*:

1T olive oil
4 garlic cloves chopped 
2 plum tomatoes (i used red gold diced tomatoes)
1/3 cup dry white wine or chicken broth
1/4 t ground pepper
1 lb sea scallops
1 bunch scallions cut diagonally into 2 in lengths (I chopped em up)
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1 T ouzo liqueur (i have now made it with and w/out this ~it's good both ways ~prefer with)
2 ounces feta cheese crumbled


*directions*

Preheat the broiler.  Heat the oil in a large nonstick skillet, then add the garlic.  Saute until fragrant, about 30 seconds.  Add the tomatoes, wine, and pepper; bring to a boil.  Reduce the heat and simmer, uncovered, until the flavors are blended, about 10min.  Add the scallops and simmer until just opaque in teh center, about 5 mins. Stir in the scallions and parsley.  
Turn the mixture into a 6x10 in. baking disn.  Sprinkle with the ouzo and feta cheese.  Broil until the cheese is lightly browned and melted about 2 mins.


per serving:  
183 cals
8 g fat
3g sturated fat
1g fiber
19g protein
187mg calcium

_DH says we should make this on  a regular basis!!!_

*My old version of a scallop recipe involved alot of butter so I am very happy to have found this one!!!*


----------



## Jazmine8

Congrats to everyone that has been doing so well. I peeked a look at the scale on Saturday morning and I was down another pound but since then the I have gained it back since yesterday . I'm so frustrated with this , but I can't give up. I don't know if it's my eating or exercising that's not yielding the results I want. I've been doing this for a month now and not much has changed except my thighs are slimming down but nothing else really noticeable cw 177lbs./sw 180lbs./ltd 3lbs./goal 140lbs.


----------



## dreamer17555

Weigh in!

Starting Weight:165
Last Weeks Weight: 156.5
This Week's Weight: 154

I lost 2.5 pounds this week! I am still mad at myself for slipping up last week but all in all I managed to lose last week's slipup weight gain (2lbs) and .5 more. Not amazing but still better than nothing right? DH starts his new job today which means a better scheduel for the whole family so working out should be pretty easy every night. (No more excuses  ) I hope you are all doing well.  

-Becca-


----------



## dreamer17555

Jazmine8 said:


> Congrats to everyone that has been doing so well. I peeked a look at the scale on Saturday morning and I was down another pound but since then the I have gained it back since yesterday . I'm so frustrated with this , but I can't give up. I don't know if it's my eating or exercising that's not yielding the results I want. I've been doing this for a month now and not much has changed except my thighs are slimming down but nothing else really noticeable cw 177lbs./sw 180lbs./ltd 3lbs./goal 140lbs.




Nothing but slimmer thighs :: Looks down at own massive thighs :: I want that! You have to look at the big picture and also remember that muscle weighs more than fat. You are slimming down and getting healthier.  Keep up the good work!

-Becca-


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Monday morning check in - Well... I haven't really been dieting to much or excercising at all.  Yesterday I had 1.5 cans of pepsi   I'm having major family drama right now, so I just kinda gave up on everything this weekend due to the stress, but I'm back on this Monday morning.  Hope everyone had a great weekend, and an even better week - I'm off to change some poopie diapers.... my 16m/o is the best - I ask her "Sophie, did you do poopies?" and her responce is the same every time - "No." and always with a slight smile, like, ya know I did!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## angiepangie8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Do you think pizza is on my WW plan.... 3 pieces....?


   consider those your flex points!



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> - I'm off to change some poopie diapers.... my 16m/o is the best - I ask her "Sophie, did you do poopies?" and her responce is the same every time - "No." and always with a slight smile, like, ya know I did!



too funny ~ i remember those days.  DD is 5 and DS is 8 

Welcome back glad you had a safe trip


----------



## angiepangie8

*I am majorly out of commision today.  I twisted my neck funny at bowling last night and hurt it.  The funny thing is I almost quit bowling but couldn't cuz I was bowling so well ~30 pins above average.   I put massive amounts of Bengay on it and took tylenol, but today it hurts so much that I can barely move.  This really stinks!!!!!  Now I'm trying a hot pad.  I don't even think I'll get much done at home today    ugghhhhh!!!!*


----------



## dreamer17555

angiepangie8 said:


> *I am majorly out of commision today.  I twisted my neck funny at bowling last night and hurt it.  The funny thing is I almost quit bowling but couldn't cuz I was bowling so well ~30 pins above average.   I put massive amounts of Bengay on it and took tylenol, but today it hurts so much that I can barely move.  This really stinks!!!!!  Now I'm trying a hot pad.  I don't even think I'll get much done at home today    ugghhhhh!!!!*



Oh I'm so sorry you are hurt! Take it easy, you don't want to make it worse and then be really out of commision. I am crossing my fingers that you feel better soon!  

-Becca-


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Angie - Sorry about your neck - same thing happened to me in Florida... kinda.  DD16mo woke me up at 2am, and while I was sitting on the bed with her, my upper back started spazaming - it hurt so much!  It still hurts a little, but no where near as bad as it did in Florida.  
A note about bowling - DH used to bowl (adv. about 220), and he got me into it (adv. about 120), but he gave it up for softball and I gave it up for kids.... We really want to get back into it, but DH broke his thumb playing softball, so it didn't fit into his balls anymore - well long story short, with all his weight loss (25 lbs!) his finger fits now!  Now we just have to find a league or something go join...


----------



## smwf71

I am down .6 this week.  I believe that's 12.8 lbs total - I hope to loose that much again before heading to Florida March 29th - can I do it?  Maybe!!!  I hope you are all having fun and plugging away - I really am a firm believer in having a few higher calories days to help boost your metabolism and speed weight loss, so don't stay super low every day or you'll get in a rut.  Love and thin thighs to all!


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Just now joining, but I've been dieting since Jan.1st for our DW trip in Oct. DH and I are doing WW on our own. 

Start Weight: 213
Current Weight: 196 
Weight Lose to Date: 17 lbs.!


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Forgot to post my goal weight: 130
So far I've lost 17, but I still have 66 to go by Oct.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Welcome newbie!  This is a great board with great people on it - and started by a great person, if I don't say so myself    Great job on the weight you've lost already, and keep going!  



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## tmatthews

Weighing in down 1! Total...down 3...YUP THAT'S IT! I am continuing w/ walking at least 2 miles a day but mostly 3 and even sometimes 4. But like *Jazmine8 *I am feeling better just not seeing it in the scales! Not feeling down though! WE CAN DO THIS! 
*3 Mouseketeers**dreamer17555*- congrats on loss!!!! 
*Angie*- sorry about neck ....feel better REAL soon!!!!
*Sharpmomof2*-love my soda as well!!! Drinking diet now but a big downfall of mine! 
*smwf71*-congrats on loss as well! you will be going to FL and we'll be getting ready to go home! (we'll be there 3/25-3/30)

OFF TO WALKING!


----------



## DoryDays

Hi all!! 
 First of all someone (sorry I didn't take note of the user name!) wanted to use my ODD signature thing? Absolutley go for it!! I don't mind at all!! I understand that there are many sufferers out there with this disorder  Second thing is thanks for all the great tips! Over the weekend I went out and bought some lean gourmet michelinas! They are all under 300 cals per meal so its a great option! The biggest loser idea is also great!! I love that show! Just watching it gets me motivated so I will have to look into getting something like that started! 
*Angie*- sorry about your neck!! My mom actually hurt her neck over the summer and for about 3 days it kept getting worse and then she went to the doctor and they said to take aleve and use ice. unfortunatly that is aparently a slow muscle to heal! Hope it gets better soon! 
Great job on all the weight loss! You guys are inspiration!! I need to start adding some workout to my day but I don't like to sweat  I'm probably going to have to get over that if I really want to lose weight! If only there was a magic pill  I'll be weighing in on thursday to see my progress...hopefully!  
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## stitchlover

Where were you guys in January 2006?    I could have used you.  Thought I would share my story and join you.

On January 5, 2006 I weighed 262.5.  I am 5' 6-1/2" and I was 37 years old.  On January 2, 2006 we booked our first trip to WDW since 1992 and our first trip with our daughter who was 10 years old at the time.  A day or so after booking that trip and purchasing airfare I started thinking - Am I going to fit on the rollercoasters?  Am I going to need a lap belt extender on the airplane?  I realized right then and there that it was time to do something about my weight.  So I joined Weight Watchers.  Of course our trip was only 2 months away in mid-March so I knew I couldn't lose that much before the trip!  But I didn't let that stop me.  The day we left for WDW I was down 20 pounds.  Fit on all the rides and did not need a lap belt expander.   Can't say getting OFF Space Mountain was all that easy!  

Well on December 1, 2006 I reached the goal that Weight Watchers told me was appropriate for my height and age:  160 pounds (over 100 pounds lost).  By the time we went on our second trip to WDW in March 2007 I was at my (and my doctor's) personal goal for myself 145 pounds (117 pounds lost).  I have been maintaining my WW goal for over a year now and in just a few weeks I will reach my one year mark at my personal goal.  I now hang out in the 142-145 pound range.

And in 1 month 2 days we will be back at WDW!  I loved the trip in '06 but the trip in '07 was incredible.  I allowed myself to actually be photographed.  I had more energy.  I was able to enjoy all the walking.  I was able to make good food choices and not really sweat it like I did in '06.

I definitely fit this category.  It was a trip to Disney that encouraged me to start my weight loss journey and I will always be thankful for that.  It has been an incredible journey and I wish every single one of you good luck.  Even though I am in maintenance I still diligently watch what I eat and stick to a points program.  So I hope you will let me join your group!


----------



## DoryDays

Stitchlover!! WOW!!! What an inspiration!! I love your story!! I would like to lose some weight but ultimately for me, I would like to get to the point were you are in maintaining and really just living a healthier lifestyle. Losing all that weight and maintaining is such an accomplishment!!! Do you have any tips?? 
Hope you find the support you're looking for in this group! 
It's great to meet you!


----------



## kcool

I am in!!
Name: Kristi
Age: 31
Location: Texas
Type of diet: Low-Carb
Excercise: walking on treadmill and water arobics
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 273
Weight loss to date: 20 pounds


----------



## kcool

Wow! What a wonderful and inspiring journey!


----------



## PrincessKell

ok well since the birthday is now over. finally. haha it was a long four day event for my six year old!  I can finally get started. yay!

I did however lose 1lb! so that is a plus right?


----------



## angiepangie8

*Wow Stitch Lover!  Congratulations on such a great accomplishment!!!!  You have done a great job maintaining your weight too.  You really our an inspiration.  Wecome the group!


Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my neck!  I appreciate it.  Unfortunately I am out of commission today as well.  In fact I'm not sure that I see myself working out this week at all.   If it continues I may have to go to the doctor which I really didn't want to do.  I'm a SAHM, but if was working outside the home I for sure would have had  to call off these last two days.  That will teach me to keep bowling with a sore neck!    I will still stick to the WW points plan this week and will just have to weigh in next Monday or when I am up to going back to the gym.   

Have a nice day everyone!!!*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ok, what is going on here people - this is the first time since I started this on Jan 2nd that this thread has been on the *second page!!*  I hope no one is giving up!  Come on all - lets get going!!


*Together We Can Do This!​*

​


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Heres a recipe that I haven't made yet, but its sounds YUMMY!

*Creamy Curried Veggies​*
Serves: 4

Rich and full of flavor, this dish is at its best when served over rice. 


INGREDIENTS
1 large onion, sliced 
2-6 cloves garlic, minced 
1-3 large carrots, diced 
2 tbsp olive oil 
1 medium potato, cubed
1-1/2 cups cauliflower florets, sliced 
6-8 mushrooms, sliced 
1 tbsp curry powder 
1/2 tsp cumin 
1/2 tsp turmeric 
1 cup coconut milk or soy milk
 pinch of cayenne pepper 
1 cup peas 
3 tbsp Braggs or soy sauce 

DIRECTIONS
1. In a large saucepan, sauté the onions, garlic, and carrots in oil on medium-high heat until the onions become translucent. Add the vegetables, curry, cumin, turmeric, and cayenne, stirring often so they don't stick to the pan, cooking for 2-4 minutes. 
2. Add the milk, cover, and reduce the heat to medium-low. Simmer for 10-20 minutes, stirring occasionally, until potatoes can be pierced easily with a fork. 
3. Stir in the peas and Braggs (or soy sauce), and cook uncovered on medium-high heat stirring constantly until the liquid has thickened. 
2. Serve over rice or noodles. 

Note: you can use whatever vegetables you have kicking around (e.g., spinach, kale, green onions). 

NUTRITION INFO
Calories: 290.5 
Fat: 20 g 
Carbohydrates: 26 g 
Protein: 8 g



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## DoryDays

Hey does anyone watch that show on BBC America called You are what you Eat??? It's so great! This lady gillian mckeith really tells it like it is and she has actually made me realize what damage you can do to your body with food! I went on her website and she has a whole nutrition plan layed out. I was thinking of trying it for 8 weeks as a jump starter cause the people on the show lose 2 or 3 stones!! Anyone tried this??


----------



## angiepangie8

DoryDays said:


> Hi all!!
> *Angie*- sorry about your neck!! My mom actually hurt her neck over the summer and for about 3 days it kept getting worse and then she went to the doctor and they said to take aleve and use ice. unfortunatly that is aparently a slow muscle to heal! Hope it gets better soon!
> I'll be weighing in on thursday to see my progress...hopefully!
> Keep up the great work!!!



Thanks again.

I finally decided to go see a doctor after 3 days of pain.  I may have been making a mistake by putting heat on it instead of ice.  I'll have to see what she says.  It felt like it was getting better yesterday but then again I could barely get out of bed and when I did it was very painful  .   
I really am bummed I haven't been able excersise or weigh in!  

Welcome newcommers!!!
and good luck to all with the weightloss!!!


----------



## Jazmine8

DoryDays said:


> Hey does anyone watch that show on BBC America called You are what you Eat??? It's so great! This lady gillian mckeith really tells it like it is and she has actually made me realize what damage you can do to your body with food! I went on her website and she has a whole nutrition plan layed out. I was thinking of trying it for 8 weeks as a jump starter cause the people on the show lose 2 or 3 stones!! Anyone tried this??


Can you post a link to the website? I'm interested in the plan and if you try it let us know how you're doing with it okay  


angiepangie8 said:


> Thanks again.
> I finally decided to go see a doctor after 3 days of pain.  I may have been making a mistake by putting heat on it instead of ice.  I'll have to see what she says.  It felt like it was getting better yesterday but then again I could barely get out of bed and when I did it was very painful  .
> I really am bummed I haven't been able excersise or weigh in!
> Welcome newcommers!!!
> and good luck to all with the weightloss!!!


Angie so sorry about the neck. Now mine too hurts but I think it's because of the way I've slept. It's been hurting since I woke up Monday. Your doc may prescribe ice for it instead of the heat. I learned that when I was in a car accident about 2 yrs ago. But the heat feels better than ice but I got used to it. I've been dong nothing about my neck but I should ice it down tonite.
 Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Mel2421

I wanted to share a way I lost weight.  I went from 170 to 145 in about 4 months.  I am a teacher who has lunch duty all the time.  I get one week off a month.  So this is what I do.  I drink one LOW CARB (that is the key) slimfast for breakfast.  About mid morning I have a banana.  Around 11:30 I have about 2 oz. of Mountain Trail Mix from Walmart.  It has almonds, cashews peanut and m&m's and raisins.  Who said losing weight had to be boring.  Then around 12:30 I have another Low Carb slimfast.  Then around 1:30 I have an apple or an orange.  I was a person who thought a fruit serving was a bowl of fruit loops I never really ate fresh fruit.  Of couse I drink water.  Then after school 3 times a week I work out 30 minutes on the treamill using a fat burn or weightloss program.  Most treadmills have these built in.  What a difference, I went from a size 12 directly to a size 8 completely skipping size 10 then about 1 month after that I went down to a six.  It is amazing to look at myself in the mirror.  I look so young.  I will turn 40 this may.  I also use to suffer from back pain and I do not anymore.  I forgot to tell you that you eat a regular dinner.  With bread and dessert if you want.  But after following the day diet for several weeks.  Your appetite simply lessens and you just cannot eat what you use to.  Very easy diet because you get m&m's every day and still eat what you like for dinner.  The key is the automation.  Some people get bored eating the same thing day after day, but the experts say automation is the key.  Also I forgot to add that weekends you can eat what you want in moderation.  Like I said when you start to fit in cute little jeans again, that 3rd and 4th piece of pizza you use to eat.  You will not even care.
Good luck to all.
Size 6 going in June to WDW


----------



## kellermomof3

Hey, I want to join!!!

My stats...

Diet: Low-Carb
Excercise: walking and weight lifting
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
Goal: 165
Weight at start of diet: 225
Weight loss to date: 10 pounds

We have planned a road trip for June'08 and I want to feel "comfortable" driving for 19 hrs. 

The low-carb plan works best for me...I have PCOS and keeping sugar out of my system makes me feel sooo much better. I still have problems losing. My husband has been doing Atkins since Oct and has lost over 50lbs!!! I know I'm not going to drop it that fast, but I'm setting small goals for myself and trying to reach those.


----------



## Jazmine8

*Mel2421*, how long did it take you to do this?When did you start and end? Sounds just like the slimfast commerical for sure  Have you called them to tell them you did everything like the commercial says and are a real example of their program? I think I would starve doing this, but then again maybe not. Also have you continued to do this and if not how have you maintained your weightloss? Oh never mind the timeframe I re-read your post and you already said 4 months.


----------



## angiepangie8

Wow Melissa!
Way to go!!!


----------



## Mel2421

At first you are hungry, thats were the fruit comes in.  Whole pieces of fresh fruit are pretty filling.  If you try it and are still to hungry add another piece of fruit.  Or substitute the trail mix with cracker sandwiches.  I am actually still doing this to maintain on some days when I am more hungry, I substitute the shake for a grilled chicken salad.  Listen to your body, don't suffer that is the key.


----------



## mickeyfan1226

Well down 1 more lb.  
Stitch Lover, I loved your story.  Mine is a lot like it.  When we decided to go to WDW I made myself and my girls a promise.  That promise was I would be able to ride the rides with them.  I was always very uncomfortable in the rides because the restraints did not fit.  I also wanted to be able to sit on the plane comfortably.  I had a year to that.  I started at 265.  When Nov. 2007 got here I had lost 35.  I got on the plane and was happy when I sat down in the seat and could leave the armrest down and not pinch my hips off.  I knew then That I had kept that promise because if I could fit into those small plane seats that I would fit into the rides also.  We went on practically every ride together  .  I have a long way to go to get the goal weight but I have a 1 1/2 to do it.  I am determined to get there.  
This site is a very good support team.


----------



## mickeyfan1226

my tickers are not showing up. HELP


----------



## tmatthews

Weigh in tomorrow for school contest! I think I am down another pound !!! Still working out everyday ....but OT my DD16 was diagnosed w/ mono yesterday so a lot of stress there!! I feel so bad for her b/c she has been complaining for awhile and being tired but I was chalking it up to late nights, computer, etc! Now she is complaining about left side hurting which is where her spleen is. DEAR LORD!!!! Than my son is supposed to start K next year but he is having some difficulties w/ speech, fine motor, and attention. so.... stay away from the chips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

tmatthews said:


> Weigh in tomorrow for school contest! I think I am down another pound !!! Still working out everyday ....but OT my DD16 was diagnosed w/ mono yesterday so a lot of stress there!! I feel so bad for her b/c she has been complaining for awhile and being tired but I was chalking it up to late nights, computer, etc! Now she is complaining about left side hurting which is where her spleen is. DEAR LORD!!!! Than my son is supposed to start K next year but he is having some difficulties w/ speech, fine motor, and attention. so.... stay away from the chips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Oh hunny, sit down, take a deep breath, and pop a tic tac!  So sorry to hear about your daughter having mono - thats terrible!  I don't have any words of wisdom there, just do whatever the Dr says, and keep her rested.  As far as your son, don't sweat it, I'm sure he will be up to "par" soon - hes a boy, and probally just needs a little more time to mature.  I can understand the eating under stress thing - I'm having a major family crisis right now, and over the weekend I had 1.5 cans of pepsi - and for what??  Like Pepsi is going to make me feel better - I don't think so!


*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## angiepangie8

*Well the doctor said I have artheritis of the neck!  Yipes! Ok now I feel old.  She also said this makes it easier for me to strain it.  So she gave me muscle relaxants to take at night and told me to stretch a little throughout the day.  She said I can start doing cardio when ever i feel up to it but to be cautious about weights.   Oh and heat is good too.   
the nurse weighed me in at 153 so when i get time i will track that..  Hurray that's nine pounds lost so far!!!  
I'm off to DS's Valentines Day Party.

Bye for now*


----------



## Mel2421

My husband read an article about turmeric I believe it is found in curry.  You can get it a vitamin shops, it is suppose to help with arthritis and psoriasis.

Hope this helps.  I have been taking it for a month and it helps with inflammation.


----------



## angiepangie8

Jazmine8 DD loves your avatar she says she used to have a tatoo like that!


----------



## Jazmine8

Thanks angiepangie8! There's a lady on Ebay that makes tattoos of anything you like. She basically does nail decals but I think she may do others as well. Also Avery may sell paper that can be ran thru a regular color printer to make your own temporary tattoos. I can't wait to get to DTD so I can buy things you can't really find on online or that are way over priced like the laughingplace


----------



## rumrunnergirl

I'm in!

Name: Melanie
Age: 46
Location: Southwest FL
Type of diet: Low-Carb
Excercise: Treadmill - 1 hr 3 times per week for now. Later I will add crunches and free weights.
Start date of diet: 1/7/08
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 188
Weight loss to date: 15 pounds

I have tried everything under the sun to get back to my pre-preggo weight since I had my DD almost 9 years ago. I ballooned! LOL I did get back to 162 and of course immediately got PG with my son. 

Anyway, I have been going to the YMCA for years and have been unable to get under 184. I finally decided to try Atkins and WOW! The weight is dropping off! I am so excited to finally be on the "other side" of 180. I am not losing for Mickey though. I am losing for myself and to be healthy and set a good example for my kids, and I want to get back into my old clothes! For Atkins, I am sticking with the Induction Phase for now (20 carbs or under per day). I write EVERYTHING down, and measure/weigh on Monday (after I get home from the gym of course!) It is so great not to be hungry all the time.

And - don't forget your ground flaxseed on those salads.


----------



## logansmummy

HELP!!! I have fallen off the wagon.....My whole family has gotten sick and I have lost my motivation and can't seem to get it back!!!!!


----------



## Jazmine8

logansmummy said:


> HELP!!! I have fallen off the wagon.....My whole family has gotten sick and I have lost my motivation and can't seem to get it back!!!!!


Stick with it. I haven't seen much of a change and am determined to stay on track. Keep going we all are in this together...no literally we are all gonna fit in one pants leg together  and be some bad skinny Blank(you know what word fits in here)!


rumrunnergirl said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Name: Melanie
> Age: 46
> Location: Southwest FL
> Type of diet: Low-Carb
> Excercise: Treadmill - 1 hr 3 times per week for now. Later I will add crunches and free weights.
> Start date of diet: 1/7/08
> Goal: 140
> Weight at start of diet: 188
> Weight loss to date: 15 pounds
> 
> I have tried everything under the sun to get back to my pre-preggo weight since I had my DD almost 9 years ago. I ballooned! LOL I did get back to 162 and of course immediately got PG with my son.
> 
> Anyway, I have been going to the YMCA for years and have been unable to get under 184. I finally decided to try Atkins and WOW! The weight is dropping off! I am so excited to finally be on the "other side" of 180. I am not losing for Mickey though. I am losing for myself and to be healthy and set a good example for my kids, and I want to get back into my old clothes! For Atkins, I am sticking with the Induction Phase for now (20 carbs or under per day). I write EVERYTHING down, and measure/weigh on Monday (after I get home from the gym of course!) It is so great not to be hungry all the time.
> 
> And - don't forget your ground flaxseed on those salads.


Where do I get the flaxseed and what does it do? Since your writing everything down can you tell us what you eat in a typical day and at what times. I feel like I have a good plan but am disappointed with the results.


----------



## Jazmine8

My eating plan works like this:
7a Breakfast  Oatmeal, plain Cherrios/Special K w/sugar and milk, or veggie omlet 

9:30a - 10:30a Snack  Piece of fruit, 100 cal pak, or Light Yoplait yogurt

12p Lunch  Lean cusine, salad w/light Hidden Valley Ranch dressing, fat free jello or pudding cup, water

3p-5p Snack  Piece of fruit, veggies snack pak, slimfast

6p-8p Dinner  Small meal of steamed veggies, boneless skinless chicken breast, water

So can any body tell me what I'm doing wrong or what I can add/change .
I try to workout 5 days a week on the treadmill, elliptical machine, and workout dvd's. Sometimes I can't get a work out in because I work two jobs and a part-time job in the evenings 4-6 days a week depending on the stores staffing needs. My day starts at 4:45am and ends around 9pm. So dinner may happen or no


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Flaxseed is like bran - keeps everything running smoothly.  I get it at a bulk food store and grind it in my coffee bean grinder, then put it on salad. They are crunchy, they don't taste bad.

I am doing lo-carb, so my menu is different.

Typical day: (ETA the time)

8 a.m. Breakfast - coffee w/half & half; 2 egg omelet with cheese & bacon

1 p.m. Lunch -  salad of 3 C lettuce, 1 C celery/grn pepper/mushrooms, 1 oz cheese, tuna fish, bacon, flaxseed, 1 hard boiled egg, topped with no-carb dressing (Ken's Creamy Caesar is YUM!).

whenever - Snacks - choose from: 1 oz cheese, 1 boiled egg, lunchmeat (no sugar cured), 1 oz nuts, 1 T hummus on a slice of lunchmeat, 1/2 avocado, pepperoni slices, summer sausage, Atkins shake or Atkins bar

6 p.m. Dinner - choose from: chicken breast w/pesto sauce or melted cheese & bacon, bacon cheeseburger w/no bun, steak, seafood (any, but mainly fish as clams and stuff have carbs), pork chop, rotisserie chicken, chicken salad, tuna salad

Sometimes I save my salad for dinner. I also have diet soda, sugar free jello.


----------



## queenof3

I just found this thread and won't be able to read all of it now but we are planning a surprise trip for the kids in August.  We just went last August for the first time and told them we would not be able to go back for another 5 years or so!  I am so excited.  I have just started to try and eat better and I just joined a great gym for me that has classes only.
I'm Lisa
From MA
I don't really want to go on a scale right now but I'll say I am a size 14/16 right now and would like to get down to a size 10!
My exercise is my new gym of classes-Zumba, Step aerobics, body pump, and eventually try spinning  
I guess I'll use 2/4/08 as my start date
Thanks for the great thread.  It'll keep me going!


----------



## Jazmine8

Thanks rumrunnergirl, I did that before with a company called Diet To Go. I got tired of eating all that meat and thought about the levels of cholesterol I was putting in my body since meats are all animal products. I use to do work on the Diet To Go's website as a webmaster. They are really great and have mnay great meal plans. Maybe I should try them again and see if I can still get a discount for lil ole me


----------



## pooh'smate

I just found this thread and I want to join. My dh and I are going in Nov. 09 for our 10 year anniversary. 

My stats are:
Name- Jessica
Age- 31
Location Nebraska
Current weight- 170
Goal- 130
Exercise- nothing yet I am getting Walk Away the Pounds in the mail sometime this weekend. 
I love sweets and they are my downfall.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I'm just full of great news, aren't I!  This one isn't quite as tradgic as the last - it is my DDs kitten Max.  He hasn't been looking so hot for the past few weeks, and had lost a bit of weight, but was acting OK, and while I was away in Florida, DH said he had gotten better, but this morning, I couldn't find him anywhere (he is usually attached at the hip to me), so around 8.30am I went looking for him, and _finally _found him under the heater in the kitchen balled up and very lathargic looking.  Last night he was walking around and was fine, but I could see that was not the case this morning.  I put their food out (we also have his sister Katie) and picked him up and put him infront of it - he didn't move, and when I tried to make him stand, he couldn't.  So I called the vet, and brought him in right away - they said that he had something called PIF (I think that was it) and it pretty much ment that he had a virus, that wouldn't go away, and just mutated into something that would eventually kill him.  They said there was nothing they could do, and they suggested putting him down.  So the Tech brought him back into the room, DD16months, DD3 and I said our goodbyes, and they took him away.  They also said to keep an eye on our other cat, but that it was nothing my babies could catch.  The girls seem to be fine with it, especially since they still have Katie and they for whatever never really liked Max... maybe they knew something we didn't.  Please don't think I'm being heartless, but darn was it expencive too - $250 for the whole thing!  I remember with my dog Moli we had a lot of medical expences for her because she had been poisened at a young age, and due to that, she had major liver damage among other things.  Towards the end she couldn't "hold it" anymore, so we used to buy her a new bed every other day or so (this was before we had kids, so we had a bit of a disposable income), but it still went down to the hard wood floor, and burnted it.  We had to replace the whole bedroom floor later on!  Anyway, little bit off track here.... 
I was down another 2 pounds this week, and hoping to do the same this week!  Just need to get my butt on that treadmill.....


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## Jazmine8

Sorry about your kitty. My girlfriend from work cat died from kidney failure last year right after her dad died from prostate cancer. I know how hard it was for her and just what your family may be going thru. It's expensive for sure but she had hers cremated and put into a porcelain kitty urn for $500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Jazmine8 said:


> Thanks rumrunnergirl, I did that before with a company called Diet To Go. I got tired of eating all that meat and thought about the levels of cholesterol I was putting in my body since meats are all animal products. I use to do work on the Diet To Go's website as a webmaster. They are really great and have mnay great meal plans. Maybe I should try them again and see if I can still get a discount for lil ole me



Atkins does address the cholesterol issue in his book, but I can't remember everything he said about it except that your good levels actually go up and the bad levels go down. I've never had cholesterol problems but in 6 months I may get it checked to be sure.


----------



## Jazmine8

rumrunnergirl said:


> Atkins does address the cholesterol issue in his book, but I can't remember everything he said about it except that your good levels actually go up and the bad levels go down. I've never had cholesterol problems but in 6 months I may get it checked to be sure.



Actually I know I probably have one of his books lying around he house. My mother buys just about everyone's diet books from atkins to south beath to dr. phil's ultimate weight challenge. I read both the pros and cons of Atkins diet though, can't remember what they all said I this very moment. But I just couldn't understand how more meat is good and less fruits and veggies is bad. And with so much of our meats being injected with growth hormones, antibiotics, and all kinds of stuff we don't even know about, I'm skeptical of the food we buy at grocery stores today. Glad I'm not a farmer, I feel for them and what problems they must face. But one thing is for sure it's working for you so you go chica! Now back to working on myself


----------



## Grendalynn

So I am interested to know how other juggle the meal time delima of keeping everyone happy!?  DH and the boys are not on a "diet" and would be miserable if I made them eat the same stuff I was eating.  DH rarely gets carbs as I am all about low carbs.  Plus there are less pots and pans to wash if we arent doing potatoe, noodles or rice ...  ... so he gets them at work at lunch or when we eat out.  Or if we go to my parents for dinner!   Often I find myself eating things I shouldnt or dont want to because its there and I dont want the mess or dishes from creating 2 or 3 diff. meals.... I would love to hear how others juggle this!!


----------



## NJFabFour

logansmummy said:


> HELP!!! I have fallen off the wagon.....My whole family has gotten sick and I have lost my motivation and can't seem to get it back!!!!!



ME TOO!!  ME TOO!!   
My only excuse is that darn week of the month . . . does anyone else have that problem??  I CRAVE food like crazy!  I've even ripped open the Girl Scout cookies and eaten 5 -6 at a time (hmm, still an improvement over eating the whole box as I'd been known to do!   )



Jazmine8 said:


> Stick with it. I haven't seen much of a change and am determined to stay on track. Keep going we all are in this together...no literally we are all gonna fit in one pants leg together  and be some bad skinny Blank(you know what word fits in here)!
> [/COLOR]



Thank you so much for the encouraging words!!  It helps!


----------



## NJFabFour

SharpMomOfTwo:
Sorry about the cat but I'd be a little frustrated by the expense too!  We lost our dachsund this summer (12 years old) . . . she'd been getting really bad over the weekend and I told DH that I'd call first thing Monday morning to get her seen.  Wouldn't you know it, the poor thing died in her sleep Sunday night!  I felt horrible, was ridden with guilt that we didn't go to an emergency vet, but actually felt much better when the vet told me . . . . be glad that you let nature take its course, you spared yourself a lot of difficult decisions and unnecessary expense!  He even advised us not to bring her in and have to pay for cremation but just bury her in the yard (we have a large property) if we so desired.  
Congratulations on the 2 pounds . . . even with pizza and Pepsi thrown in!  Great!


----------



## DoryDays

Hi all! 
 Just wanted to let you know that I'll be taking a bit of a break here. I go to Northern Illinois University, for those of you who don't know what has happened there was a shooting today. 18 people have been shot and 4 have already died plus the gunman. I'm rather in shock and it reminds me of what is important in life. Right now the size of my pants is not even regeresting on my radar. I ask that you all just pray for the victims and their families! I just need some time to mourn friends.


----------



## SilverMickey

Good evening,

I'm sharing everyones "I have lost my motivation"  We have been so busy I can't think straight...  My oldest has been sick...  ick and now that time of the month...  I finally got on the scale this morning and it said 217.5.  I don't have a clue what my weight was last time I stepped onthe scale... I hope not less than this. 

I'm going to go snowshoeing this weekend.  The snow has kept me off the streets so I haven't been walking. (I hate to have to drive somewhere to walk)

I'm climbing in bed early tonight and I hope to wake with a new diet attitude!

Good luck everyone!  ~Donna


----------



## SilverMickey

DoryDays said:


> Hi all!
> Just wanted to let you know that I'll be taking a bit of a break here. I go to Northern Illinois University, for those of you who don't know what has happened there was a shooting today. 18 people have been shot and 4 have already died plus the gunman. I'm rather in shock and it reminds me of what is important in life. Right now the size of my pants is not even regeresting on my radar. I ask that you all just pray for the victims and their families! I just need some time to mourn friends.


I'm so very sorry.  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## SmallWorld71

DoryDays - I am so sorry. I will keep you and those affected by this horrible tragedy in my prayers.


----------



## SmallWorld71

logansmummy said:


> HELP!!! I have fallen off the wagon.....My whole family has gotten sick and I have lost my motivation and can't seem to get it back!!!!!





SilverMickey said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm sharing everyones "I have lost my motivation"  We have been so busy I can't think straight...  My oldest has been sick...  ick and now that time of the month...  I finally got on the scale this morning and it said 217.5.  I don't have a clue what my weight was last time I stepped onthe scale... I hope not less than this.
> 
> I'm going to go snowshoeing this weekend.  The snow has kept me off the streets so I haven't been walking. (I hate to have to drive somewhere to walk)
> 
> I'm climbing in bed early tonight and I hope to wake with a new diet attitude!
> 
> Good luck everyone!  ~Donna



It's been a tough week here too. DS9 had a stomach bug, then DH and DD5 got the flu. DD was hospitalized from complications due to her asthma. Thank-goodness she is doing better and we are back home.  I've been eating whatever, whenever I can. I had been down almost 10 pounds and was loving that my pants weren't as tight. I think we're all bound to fall off the wagon sometimes. I'm not giving up though.


----------



## tmatthews

*DoryDays*-Thinking of you during this time. Take it easy. 
*Sharpmomof2*- sorry to hear about your kitten. My parents' dog( who is my dog's dad- make sense??) isn't doing well right now so I can feel for you!Great on the 2 lb weight loss!! Keep it up!
*SiverMickey*- Welcome Back!!! Today is a new day!!! YOU CAN DO IT!
*NJFAB4*-forget it... during that time of the month all bets are off! I vary probably 2 pounds during that "time."
*Grendalynn*- for dinner I will usually eat a lean cuisine....or if I am making pasta...cook 2 kinds. Here dinner is usually on the fly anyways because of schedules.
*pooh'smate* I have those dvds...they are great. WELCOME!
*queen of 3 *- WELCOME!

DD16 (with mono) did a 1/2 day of school. She had a rough day w/ kids teasing her and such. HS is great! But bf made valentine's nice for her! So I am happy for her there. LIFE WITH A TEEN!
Bad eating day here.......inservice day tomorrow and everyone is hitting the pizza place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIKES!
Happy  Day!
T


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Grendalynn said:


> So I am interested to know how other juggle the meal time delima of keeping everyone happy!? I would love to hear how others juggle this!!



I make regular dinner for them and eat what I can out of it. For example, tonight was pork chops, stuffing & broccoli. I ate pork chops and broccoli, no stuffing. The other night I made a chicken & rice casserole &  I ate my chicken breast but not the rice because I can't have rice. Or I have my big salad for dinner. I prep everything earlier in the day (boil eggs, fry bacon, etc.), and at dinner toss together a big salad for all of us. I can't have carrots so I put them in the salad after I take out my portion.

One hard thing is making casseroles smaller. I used to eat the leftovers for lunch, but now that I can't I have to downsize my recipes, or freeze the leftovers for another night. And not eating the last bite off their plates, and not licking my fingers when cooking/serving food! My new mantra is "wash your fingers off in the sink", LOL.


DoryDays -


----------



## Super

Hey I'm down to 65 kgs! But I'm not satisfied  So aiming for 60kgs to see what happens


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning everyone! 
*DoryDays* - You'll be in my thoughts and prayers as well as the entire university. Please take care of yourself and don't let this tragedy get you off course. 
*SilverMickey* - Sorry to hear the family has taken ill. My TOM is slowly approaching and my BFF said to try taking a water pill to see if it makes any difference (water retention may be an issue for me) and not just because Aunt flow will be coming for a visit.
*NJFabFour* - Glad to be an encouragement to all  
*Grendalynn* - Sorry I haven't anything to add  , but if I can find you some resources I will.
*Super* - Congrats on the weightloss! I don't know what that is in lbs. but anything down is great news!


----------



## SilverMickey

Morning,   I think everyone is going to school today as well as work...  Now that would be new.  As soon as everyone is goine I'm opening all the windows and having an old fashioned aire-out. Prolly freeze the germies.

I have a better attitude about he eating today.  And drinking water!  

I hope you all have a great day!  ~Donna


----------



## angiepangie8

DoryDays said:


> Hi all!
> Just wanted to let you know that I'll be taking a bit of a break here. I go to Northern Illinois University, for those of you who don't know what has happened there was a shooting today. 18 people have been shot and 4 have already died plus the gunman. I'm rather in shock and it reminds me of what is important in life. Right now the size of my pants is not even regeresting on my radar. I ask that you all just pray for the victims and their families! I just need some time to mourn friends.



*What a horrible tragedy, I have been away from the TV and radio and had no idea.  What a senseless act!   I am so sorry for your loss and all the friends and families of those effected by this atrocious event.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

angiepangie8 said:


> *What a horrible tragedy, I have been away from the TV and radio and had no idea.  What a senseless act!   I am so sorry for your loss and all the friends and families of those effected by this atrocious event.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.*




Well said - I second that.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well its Friday night (where did this week go??) - just got back from the mall with a friend (I ate a sandwich I had brought from home while my kids had nuggets and fries) and now I'm eating my Lean Cuisien meal - its pretty good and filling if you add some peas or brocolli or something to it.  
Anywho -  I will be on my first day of work tomorrow from 8-5   so I won't be able to come into to my disboards, so I just wanted to say "Have a great weekend everybody!"  



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## DisFam95

We've had everyone sick here too.  I had a horrible sinus infection for days and now DH and DS5 have had the flu this week.. I've been stress eating!!  My treadmill is in the bedroom where DH is quarantined so I have not had my workouts and I'm fighting the urge to run out and get a quarter pounder.

 

Oh I hope this weekend goes better!!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

Well this is my first post here.  My DH and I are trying to get back on the wagon.  We did really well with Weight Watchers last year but got off course late in the fall.  No gains just no more losses.  

Want to know a depressing figure.  To lose 30 lbs. one must eat less or burn off an additional 105,000 calories .  I figure I'll think about it like debt.  Little by little.


----------



## bushdianee

I posted a while ago but haven't recently. As of today I am down 21 lbs since Jan.6. Of course I've haven't been feeling well, cold and asthma problems this week. I've got to keep going for my WDW trip in June. I'm not setting a goal, just as much as possible.


----------



## DznyDreams

Hello to all of you!    I have not posted here before, but I am interested in your topic: Weight Loss!   As you can see by the bottom line of my sig I have been working on this for a while now, and I am about half way to my goal.  I have been extremely motivated . . . until now.  I too have had a bad week.   Actually, I would say the last couple of weeks have been really tough on the good health/good eating plan.  My DH has had the flu, and DD is now coming down with a bad sinus infection.   I am not sick . . . yet; however, I am taking every precaution.  My biggest problem is that I have felt a bit "down" this week.  When everyone is sick, I am stuck at home being the caretaker, which has led to a touch of depression.  When I feel down, my motivation takes a super steep downhill slide and my hunger seems to ramp up.  It also did not help this week that the grandparents showered DD with valentine candy - it is almost as bad as Halloween around here right now.  I did take my first big step toward refocusing on my goal last night.  I asked her to hide the candy from Mom.  I also added, "No matter how much I beg, DO NOT BRING ME CANDY!!"     Today is my weigh in day for WW, but I am not going.  I am using the excuse that I have too much to do today, which I really do, but honestly, I just do not want to see even the tiniest of gain on the scales this week.   I am trying so hard to recommit to my weight loss goals this week.  I know one big key for me is to get back into a regular exercise routine.   This not only lifts the spirits, but it aides my weight loss tremendously.  The problem: I have to MAKE myself exercise right now.  I KNOW that if I just get started that I will feel MUCH better as a result, but sometimes that just is not enough.  (UGH!)   
 
MUST.....ADJUST.....THE ATTITUDE.......*TODAY!!!*


----------



## NJFabFour

WELCOME
to Goofyisinphilly and DznyDreams and glad you're back on board bushdianee!

DoryDays:  Thoughts are with you . . . so heartbreaking and I think you've helped us all put things in perspective!

Sounds like a tough week for lots of us so let's let it go and start back up!  Congratulations bushdianee and DznyDreams on your weight loss to date!  Something to celebrate!  I'm back up about 2.5 pounds but I'm back on track.  Yesterday and today have been pretty good so I think I'm ready to start seeing the scale go in the other direction again!  

SharpMomOfTwo:  Hope first day was a good one!


----------



## Jennifer823

Just checking in here..  I had a rough week!  Between my two sons'  birthdays (which included cake!) and Valentines Day, I'm hoping when I weigh in on Monday I haven't gained.  Par for the course, I guess...  you can't expect to never have a piece of birthday cake again.  You just have to have a SMALL piece of birthday cake


----------



## smwf71

Checking in, too!  I weighed in a day early because we're going to Great Wolf Lodge with my parents and sister's family tonight.  We're carrying in most of our food, so I may be OK.  Anyway - I'm down .8 - not much, but with V day - I'll take it!  Happy President's Day to all!  (esp. George and Abe)


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Jennifer823 said:


> ..  you can't expect to never have a piece of birthday cake again.  You just have to have a SMALL piece of birthday cake



LOL! My son's b'day party was yesterday and I did cupcakes so I am guilty of eating one. Plus a scoop of ice cream and 3 slices of pizza (lunch AND dinner totals). I am not going to beat myself up over it. When I did my header for today's food journal, I wrote "back on track" and that's where I'm gonna be.

P.S. I could tell my body was not used to eating all that sugar and carbs after6 weeks without - I felt so yukky last night, very sluggish.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Jennifer823 said:


> Just checking in here..  I had a rough week!  Between my two sons'  birthdays (which included cake!) and Valentines Day, I'm hoping when I weigh in on Monday I haven't gained.  Par for the course, I guess...  you can't expect to never have a piece of birthday cake again.  You just have to have a SMALL piece of birthday cake



I hear you! DS turned 9 this week and DD turned 5.


----------



## mom2my3kids

Hello everyone, I started weight watchers 5 weeks ago and I have lost 13.8 pounds so far. Now only  40 more to go and hopefully by october I will have lost it..


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - the family and I went to the Mall at Short Hills today, and for those of you from Jersey, you know how rich and ritzie that mall is (and all the shoppers look like supermodels).  They have the most expencive stores, and the best clothes around.  Almost everything I saw I wanted, but I knew I couldn't fit into it, and if I could, it just wouldn't look good.  It was kinda depressing (expecially since DH was looking _all over _for a smaller pair of jeans, _constantly _complaining on how all his currents pairs are falling off), but it was a reminder that I DON'T need that piece of cake, and that I DON'T need to have that cup of coffee with cream and sugar, and that I just plain DON'T need to eat *crap*!  I've lost about 18 lbs (DH has lost 28 ) but I have about 80 to go.  So one one hand, I'm proud of what I've done, and can see the difference in my tummy, hips and face, but its so hard because I know I have so much further to go, and its going to take such a long time... but on the other hand, yeah, its going to take a long time, but what else do I have to do other than eat bad food and get even fatter!  I'm so glad that I started this thread and that I have people to come to and complain about how I feel, and listen to others about their struggles, and KNOW that I'm not alone!  



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## Jazmine8

Welcome to all the newcomers! This is a great thread and will be very encouraging to all. Myself I haven't worked out since Tuesday and I've been looking at that terrible scale again and no movement, Guess it's just harder for me this time around. Last year when I was on nutrisystem for two months the weight just came off wth less exercise than I'm doind now. I just feel miserable but I'm not gaining either so that's the only good thing. One month and only 3 lbs. lost  I may walk the treadmill or do the elliptical tonight. I'm just glad some of us are losing. Have a good evening all  
KIM


----------



## tmatthews

hi guys! Good news...my team at school won this month's biggest loser!! I am not sure by how much but I am really happy we did! I was doing really well except we are now at my parents' in PA and only did 1 mile jog .... lots of temptations here!!! 
Jazmine....you know you are healthier and keep on working out!


----------



## RachelsMommie

Hi, guys!

We are going to Disney (Land/Sea package) in September.  I started at 217.6 and have lost down to 209.0 in the past 7 days!  I'm losing weight and am scheduled to get to 140 by August 10th.  I'm doing it through a Medifast center.  Here's my blog:  http://kristi-weightlosswithmedifast.blogspot.com/

=)
Kristi


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Sharpmomoftwo, thanks for bringing this up, this is great!  Hello everyone!  We are not going to Disney until October of 2009.  By then I will have just turned 40.   It will just be myself and DD11 (then). I want her to have a wonderful time and I need to feel good about myself and able to keep up with her.  

So here I am:

38 years old, wife, mother of one.
138 lbs. at last count on Friday. 
5'0" (on my short frame, any weight gain really shows)
I sit all day at a computer and get very little exercise unless you count when I get up to get a file. 
However, we do have steps in our house and I have been walking up and down them more often to get exercise. 
Eating out for lunch and BBQ potato chips are MY weakness.
I'm cutting that out as much as possible and counting points from WW
My goal:  120 lbs.  but way before Disney. I want to be there by the first of May for the summer.


----------



## SilverMickey

Good Morning,  It's raining and the kids are home from school for the 9th time.  If its not a snow day then its flooding!   

I GAINED WEIGHT THIS WEEK!  3 pounds!  I don't think I drank enough fluids...  I'm changing that today and already had 22oz of water.  Now for a nice cup of coffee and all will be right with the world.


Heres to a losing week!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

We are getting back on the wagon today.  Since I do WW I already counted my coffee and banana for breakfast.  With my strange work schedule having breakfast is a little tricky.  My goal is by the time it is warm enough that I have to wear short sleeves to work I will be comfortable in the clothes I already have.  Ready or not here summer comes!


----------



## Tara8595

Just joining!

I started my diet in early January.  I read an article that changed my perspective.  It was all about being good to your body because it's been good to you - it allows you to hear, see, enjoy life, it gave (some of us) children, etc.  So why do we fill it up with garbage?  It really made me think.  I feed my baby good food.  I even feed my dog good food.  I wouldn't give my dog a piece of cake, so why do I eat it?  

Anyhow - thinking of my body as a separate entity from myself has really helped me to change my eating habits.  Maybe that will help some of you too.  Feed your body with good food.  Feed yourself with good fun.

Things I'm doing that are working: I've become an avid calorie counter.  I am writing down everything I eat and keeping track of the calories.  For a few weeks I was looking up calories online and then I kept them in a separate spreadsheet so that I could have a reference of calories of food I regularly eat at home - makes it easier to cut and paste for the day and total it up.

1lb of fat = 3500 calories.  So, I know that for my age and weight, my maintenance calories = 1800/day.  I need to cut that to 1300/day to lose 1lb per week.  It's all just math.  So, I keep track and stay as close to that as possible.

Exercise = Xbox Dance Dance Revolution.  I highly recommend it.  It keeps track of the calories you burn in each session.  It is fun and you work up a sweat even though you are essentially just marching.  It's a challenge to play the game and when you get it right, the game cheers for you.  I am up to about 225 calories per session or 25 minutes of play.

I've also switched to brown breads, pastas and rice.  I eat nuts instead of chips.  I always eat a protein with a carb (learned on the diabetic diet to do this to burn off the carbs faster - always pair it with protein).  Cut back to one sweet/day - and it has to be 'diet' - reduced fat/sugar.  I'm a big fan of carb smart icecream and peanut butter.  You can pair that and it's a great dessert with not too much bad stuff.

Start weight Jan 1 = 183.  
Current weight = 175. 
     (I was down to 173 but gained 2 lbs at Disney last week)
Goal = 142, by October, 
     unless I get pregnant again, then I'll have to reevaluate.
Exercise = Dance Dance Revolution 4 times per week
Diet = low carbs, counting calories, variety of foods, more fruit & veggies.

Good luck to everyone!  I'll check back often.


----------



## jacobsmom

Name: Nicole
Age: 28
Weight: 239
Height: 5'10"
My focus is eating healthier and exercise. I really want to be healthier so I'm able to run around on vacations to D.C. and disney without feeling junky. My downfall--sweets and carbs. I LOVE chocolate, pasta, bread, cake, cookies.... Seriously it's bad.


----------



## semo233

Hello all,
I went as far as joining Jenny Craig.   I like the fact that there is minimal tracking right now.  I have about 35 lbs to go, but will be happy if I can lose 12 more pounds by our Disney trip April 10, for a total loss of 20 pounds.
My biggest worry is gaining while at Disney!!!   We have reservations every day for breakfast, but will probably eat at a counter service rest. in the parks for lunch and dinner. Do any of you veterans have any suggestions for lunch and dinner places where I can get a really nice salad in the parks? I haven't been to  Disney in about 15 years! 
I plan on doing lots of walking, can split a burger with my DD11 (she can have the fries) and I can get a salad!  We don't drink soda, really only H2O, so I can save calories there.  I find that as long as I have a few healthy alternatives and give in to a treat now and then, I can pretty much stay on track.
Disney veterans , put your thinking caps on please so we don't reverse all our hard work!
thanks,
M


----------



## Omma

Well my weigh-in this morning was not impressive.   I lost my initial 5lbs right away w/ WW but nothing seems to be coming off since then.  One of my friends said trying Core for a week seemed to "jump start" her weight loss so I'm going to try Core this week and see what happens.  Our trip is getting so close - I don't want to blow it now!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

This is the first week that I haven't lost anything but ounces... I guess I shouldn't complain to much (I've lost 18lbs since Jan 1st only going off one weekend while switching from Atkins to WW) but I'm getting frustrated!  I think my problam is that I'm _NOT EATING ENOUGH_?!  Is it possible??  Here is a lost of what I eat for the day, and you let me know:

Breakfast:  1.5 cups Wegmans cereal with 1 cup fat free milk (5 points)

Lunch:  Soup with or without bread or a turkey & cheese sanwich (2-7 points depending)

Dinner:  Healthy Choice or Lean Cuisen meal (5-8 points)

I try to drink my water with Crystal Light (can't stand regular water) but I don't think I'm drinking enough.  My bottle is 1PT 7.7FL OZ, and I never finish it durring the day.  Sometimes if I'm really hungry, I will have one of DHs cereal bars (2 points) or yougert with some frozen fruit and milk & ice (about 3-4 points) but I rarely snack just because I'm not hungry.  I am by no means starving myself, because I'm not hungry durring the day.  Believe it or not, the cereal in the morning fills me up, and the bowls of soup are huge!  I try to eat a smaller dinner (I'm eating the frozen meals because 1 I'm to lazy to cook and 2, I don't know how to cool "healthy.")
I think the reason I'm getting frustrated is because I know I need to get my lazy butt on the treadmill, and I just don't want to.  I just started my new event coordinator position Saturday.... though its nothing that I thought it would be, at least I'm out of the house and on my feet for a portion of the day (while the store is setting up I'm working 8-5  but once the store opens it will only be 9-1 Mon, Wed & Fri).  So what do you think - What am I doing wrong???



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## Omma

SharpMomofTwo...our WW leader did say not eating all your points can slow your metabolism down and actually slow your weight loss.  If I counted correctly what you listed was max 20pts.  Do you only have 20pts/day?  If so...use some of your flex pts to help.  If you have more than 20pts a day go ahead and eat them.  Everyone at my mtg swears it helps.

And wish I had your problem - not eating enough!


----------



## Tara8595

Exercise more.  If you want to jump start your weight loss, you have to exercise, there's just no other way.  And not just walking either.  If you want to lose you have to do something to make sweat.  Otherwise, even if you're starving yourself, you're going to be losing muscle, not just fat.  That's no good.

Exercising will raise your resting metabolism too.  Go buy a Wii!  Or buy a system that will allow you to play Dance Dance Revolution.  I swear it works, and it's fun. 

Also, if you are a TV or DVD watcher - do something (anything) while you're watching - I have a thighmaster and a buttmaster, and i feel the burn... 

Also, when you're doing anything sedentary - become a fidgeter.  Bounce your legs, tighten your stomach muscles - anything that keeps you moving even if it's just a little bit, will help.  

Good luck!!!  I just want to make my 174 goal this week.  1 more lb.  Bet I can make it by tomorrow if I DDR tonight....


----------



## ChevyNat

I've lost 8 to 10 pounds so far... I still yoyo on that it's been 2 weeks... but I'm in my time of the month so, maybe that's why too... at least I did not gain any...


----------



## mousebymarriage

O.K. here goes!  I have read many of the posts here and you guys have totally motivated me!  I weigh more now, than I ever have in my life.  I was a very skinny kid but, then puberty hit and it was like someone hit the inflate button on one of those disposable life rafts (POOF)!  When my DD was 3 she is now 11, I went to weight watchers and lost 50 pounds in 6 months but, eventually i got pregnant again and gained it all back plus a whole lot more.  After my DS6 was born my thyroid shut down and I take medication for it so I can't use that as an excuse.  
I am planning to start Weight Watchers again next week when the kids go back to school (they are off this week for Presidents week).  I am hoping to go back to Disney in Dec. for our 15th wedding anniversary but, DH is being a jerk.

Name: Barbara
Age: 37
Location: New Jersey
Diet: Weight Watchers (starting next week)
Exercise: walking around the track in town when I have spare time
Weaknesses:  Chocolate and sweets in general
Weight: 250+ (I'll find out when I start WW next week)
Height: 5' 4"

* If anyone needs a buddy I would love to have one!


----------



## kpmdjm

Your story sounds very similar to mine. We have a trip coming up this April and I am trying so hard on WW. The last 2 weeks I have lost nothing.
kris


----------



## tmatthews

Welcome to all the newbies!!!  

Sharpmomof2- I don't like water so much either but I drink at least 3 bottles at school and one at home. Leslie Sansone recommends drinking a bottle of water before each meal.


----------



## Super

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> This is the first week that I haven't lost anything but ounces... I guess I shouldn't complain to much (I've lost 18lbs since Jan 1st only going off one weekend while switching from Atkins to WW) but I'm getting frustrated!  I think my problam is that I'm _NOT EATING ENOUGH_?!  Is it possible??  Here is a lost of what I eat for the day, and you let me know:
> 
> Breakfast:  1.5 cups Wegmans cereal with 1 cup fat free milk (5 points)
> 
> Lunch:  Soup with or without bread or a turkey & cheese sanwich (2-7 points depending)
> 
> Dinner:  Healthy Choice or Lean Cuisen meal (5-8 points)
> 
> I try to drink my water with Crystal Light (can't stand regular water) but I don't think I'm drinking enough.  My bottle is 1PT 7.7FL OZ, and I never finish it durring the day.  Sometimes if I'm really hungry, I will have one of DHs cereal bars (2 points) or yougert with some frozen fruit and milk & ice (about 3-4 points) but I rarely snack just because I'm not hungry.  I am by no means starving myself, because I'm not hungry durring the day.  Believe it or not, the cereal in the morning fills me up, and the bowls of soup are huge!  I try to eat a smaller dinner (I'm eating the frozen meals because 1 I'm to lazy to cook and 2, I don't know how to cool "healthy.")
> I think the reason I'm getting frustrated is because I know I need to get my lazy butt on the treadmill, and I just don't want to.  I just started my new event coordinator position Saturday.... though its nothing that I thought it would be, at least I'm out of the house and on my feet for a portion of the day (while the store is setting up I'm working 8-5  but once the store opens it will only be 9-1 Mon, Wed & Fri).  So what do you think - What am I doing wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> ​



The way I did it was skip breakfast and lunch and just ate dinner for a while. Did a 1 hour run (800 calories) 4 times a week and made sure not to get dehydrated. I don't recommend it but, as a last resort, why not?


----------



## kellermomof3

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> This is the first week that I haven't lost anything but ounces... I guess I shouldn't complain to much (I've lost 18lbs since Jan 1st only going off one weekend while switching from Atkins to WW) but I'm getting frustrated!  I think my problam is that I'm _NOT EATING ENOUGH_?!  Is it possible??  Here is a lost of what I eat for the day, and you let me know:
> 
> Breakfast:  1.5 cups Wegmans cereal with 1 cup fat free milk (5 points)
> 
> Lunch:  Soup with or without bread or a turkey & cheese sanwich (2-7 points depending)
> 
> Dinner:  Healthy Choice or Lean Cuisen meal (5-8 points)
> 
> I try to drink my water with Crystal Light (can't stand regular water) but I don't think I'm drinking enough.  My bottle is 1PT 7.7FL OZ, and I never finish it durring the day.  Sometimes if I'm really hungry, I will have one of DHs cereal bars (2 points) or yougert with some frozen fruit and milk & ice (about 3-4 points) but I rarely snack just because I'm not hungry.  I am by no means starving myself, because I'm not hungry durring the day.  Believe it or not, the cereal in the morning fills me up, and the bowls of soup are huge!  I try to eat a smaller dinner (I'm eating the frozen meals because 1 I'm to lazy to cook and 2, I don't know how to cool "healthy.")
> I think the reason I'm getting frustrated is because I know I need to get my lazy butt on the treadmill, and I just don't want to.  I just started my new event coordinator position Saturday.... though its nothing that I thought it would be, at least I'm out of the house and on my feet for a portion of the day (while the store is setting up I'm working 8-5  but once the store opens it will only be 9-1 Mon, Wed & Fri).  So what do you think - What am I doing wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> ​



I've been doing Atkins since Jan and I've lost very little. I was going to start WW tomorrow....and I was wondering how the switch will be. It will be odd not looking at carbs and going to points. I just wonder what my body will do??


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

kellermomof3 said:


> I've been doing Atkins since Jan and I've lost very little. I was going to start WW tomorrow....and I was wondering how the switch will be. It will be odd not looking at carbs and going to points. I just wonder what my body will do??




I did the same (switched from Atkins to WW).  I stopped the Aktins on Friday, took the weekend off, and then started WW on Monday.  I lost about 4lbs my first week on WW, so I think I did pretty well.  Its recomended to take "breaks" while on atkins anyway, so I think thats why it worked.  Good Luck!



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## Jazmine8

RachelsMommie said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> We are going to Disney (Land/Sea package) in September.  I started at 217.6 and have lost down to 209.0 in the past 7 days!  I'm losing weight and am scheduled to get to 140 by August 10th.  I'm doing it through a Medifast center.  Here's my blog:  http://kristi-weightlosswithmedifast.blogspot.com/
> 
> =)
> Kristi



I've been reading your blog and it's great. If anybody has any questions about the program, how the foods taste, they'll learn a lot from your blog. Keep it up and I look forward to reading more. I was thinking of ordering some of Medifasts products a long time ago but never did. Is you blog gonna become part of your siggy with a link back to it?


----------



## SilverMickey

Good Wednesday morning!

I seemed to have behaved myself enough to get rid of the many scorpion bowls I mamanged to help with Saturday night...  I set up some new exercise equipment and today i plan to learn to use it!  

Have a great day in weight loss everyone!   

~Donna


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Morning all!

So I worked yesterday from 8-5   and ate more than I have been (I had two extra cereal bars at 2 points each) and drank a lot more than I have been.  The good news it this morning I was a pound down  the bad news, is the more I ate, the hungrier I was!    I don't know.... the way I figure it, is a little bit of hunger only lasts a short while, but weight loss is (hopefully) for life.  I'm going to try to drink as much today as I did yesterday (2 Poland Spring sport bottles).  Good luck to everyone on this HUMP DAY!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## Jazmine8

Oh *RachelsMommie* I forgot to ask how's the taste of the soups, and meal bars? Shakes with water sounds nasty but I guess if it works then ok 

*On another note:* I made the WW chili recipe from this thread. It turned out pretty good, except there was too much liquid and not enough flavor for me. So while cooking I reduced the the beef broth by half a can (I should have left the whole can out) and I'll pick up some more chili seasoning packets from the grocery store today and add that in. Other than that is is filling and good.


----------



## kellermomof3

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I did the same (switched from Atkins to WW).  I stopped the Aktins on Friday, took the weekend off, and then started WW on Monday.  I lost about 4lbs my first week on WW, so I think I did pretty well.  Its recomended to take "breaks" while on atkins anyway, so I think thats why it worked.  Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> ​



 Thanks! I think it will be hard the first few days, I'm always looking at the carb count on everything and now I have to figure points. Good Luck!


----------



## angiepangie8

I'm finally recovering from my neck pain but now the kids have had the flu!    I'm gonna try doing some "on demand" excersises today and maybe make Zero Point Veggie Soup.  I hope you are all well, I haven't caught up on postings yet.  

take care


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - I went to Walmart today to get little chairs for my girls so they will stay off the couch (my 17month old likes to run on the couch, take out the tissues, etc.), so I got really cute Disney princess chairs for $17 that turn into a coach with horse sounds, and the princesses talk to you - they are pretty cool.  
ANYWAY - While I was there, I happened to spot these Hostess 100 Calorie pack Chocolate Cake with Creamy Filling treats.  You get 6 packs of 3 cakes per box, and they are only 1 point per pack!  I'm about to try my first one.... oh yeah... that's good stuff.  They taste just like the treats you had when you were little, the ones with the swirled white stuff on top.  
Also, DH and I have decided to go to Baltimore for our 5th anniversary *by ourselves*!  So I have 16 weeks to really kick my butt and loose as much as I can.  I figure realistically, I can loose 20lbs, but I'm really hoping for 30lbs.  Gotta get my butt on that treadmill!!




*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## badblackpug

RachelsMommie said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> We are going to Disney (Land/Sea package) in September.  I started at 217.6 and have lost down to 209.0 in the past 7 days!  I'm losing weight and am scheduled to get to 140 by August 10th.  I'm doing it through a Medifast center.  Here's my blog:  http://kristi-weightlosswithmedifast.blogspot.com/
> 
> =)
> Kristi



Hi Rachelsmommie!  I am doing Medifast too!  I am down 46 lbs.  I have a lot to lose, but I will check out your blog!  If you have any good recipes I would love to share!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

kellermomof3 said:


> Thanks! I think it will be hard the first few days, I'm always looking at the carb count on everything and now I have to figure points. Good Luck!




I don't know why you think it will be harder.  I mean, we are all different, but the switch from Atkins to WW was a dream for me.  I could finally have a sandwich if I wanted, or soup, or my cereal that I love oh so much, or pasta or pizza, or cake, or rice, or a banana, or strawberry, or yogurt, or ... the options are endless.  On Atkins it was a bunch of beef on top of a pound of bacon on top of a dozen eggs on top of chicken on top of the smallest amount of salad - how is that even healthy?!  I really love WW because you learn about moderation.  That 6 out of 7 days, yes, you have to stick to the diet, but you always get that one day (maybe every other week) to have something a little naught.  On Atkins, if you went off, it killed your Ketosis, and you had another 3 days to get your body back into it again, etc.  
Anyway, good luck with it, and I really hope you enjoy it.  Remeber, this isn't a "quick fix - its a new way of life!
Also, I don't know if your are actually joining WW, and if you are not, you can go on Ebay and get all the books, and the calculator, which I use every day.  You put the calories, fat and fiber into the little calculator, and it tells you ho many points it is - its great!


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## Jazmine8

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all - I went to Walmart today to get little chairs for my girls so they will stay off the couch (my 17month old likes to run on the couch, take out the tissues, etc.), so I got really cute Disney princess chairs for $17 that turn into a coach with horse sounds, and the princesses talk to you - they are pretty cool.
> ANYWAY - While I was there, I happened to spot these Hostess 100 Calorie pack Chocolate Cake with Creamy Filling treats.  You get 6 packs of 3 cakes per box, and they are only 1 point per pack!  I'm about to try my first one.... oh yeah... that's good stuff.  They taste just like the treats you had when you were little, the ones with the swirled white stuff on top.
> Also, DH and I have decided to go to Baltimore for our 5th anniversary *by ourselves*!  So I have 16 weeks to really kick my butt and loose as much as I can.  I figure realistically, I can loose 20lbs, but I'm really hoping for 30lbs.  Gotta get my butt on that treadmill!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​



Oh I found those 100 cal. packs of hostess cupcakes months ago. They taste great and allow you to eat and not feel guilty. I really like the chocolate on chocolate better than than yallow cake ones. There so many 100 cal paks out now there's really no ecuse to cheat now. But I did and made a marble cake with chocolate frosting this past weekend. I've already had 3 slices That's because I'm so depressed about not losing any pounds really. Oh well atleast I carry it well on the outside, but I feel miserable on the inside.


----------



## Jazmine8

badblackpug said:


> Hi Rachelsmommie!  I am doing Medifast too!  I am down 46 lbs.  I have a lot to lose, but I will check out your blog!  If you have any good recipes I would love to share!



Howdy! Which meals do you eat and like the best? Are those shakes tolerable at all?


----------



## badblackpug

Jazmine8 said:


> Howdy! Which meals do you eat and like the best? Are those shakes tolerable at all?



The only thing I truly hate is the oatmeal, but I have some nice recipes to make it into muffins and cookies that make it good.
  The shakes are good.  I bought a product called (SP?) A Capella drops (they are advertised on the MyMedifast site) that you can add to the shakes to give it extra flavor. (they are no carb., no calorie, no sugar, and come in lots of flavors)
The soups are pretty good, the only one that doesn't thrill me is the cream of broccoli.  It is a little bland, but not repulsive.

I love the soy crisps.  All the bars are yummy, but beware, you are only allowed 1 per day. I eat the eggs for breakfast.  They are good.  The chocolate pudding is good, the vanilla has an odd taste, but I add the flavor drops.


----------



## twins4mimi

Hello, everyone and congrats on your weight loss!!!  It is such a wonderful accomplishment.  I have been reading this thread for several days now and you should all be proud at how inspiring you are.  It is wonderful when I see you encourage each other even when you are having a down day. Thanks so much for Sarah for starting this thread, it has had a great impact on many people and I am sure many more than even join and/or leave comments!!!

I little about me.  I am 37 years old.  I live in Kentucky.  I didn't start gaining weight like many of you until in college and when I started, gosh I became such a success at it.  Everyone needs to be good at something.     Over the years and a failed first marriage I got bigger and bigger would go on a diet and maybe loose 20-30lbs but would find it all back and more.  In 2004 I decided it was the year for ME and I lost 115 lbs in 10 months!!!!     Go ME!!!!!  During that year I met and married my DH and the following year got double blessed with twin girls.  During the pregnancy I gained 65lbs and real soon after they were born I lost 40lbs while nursing them and over the last two years I have found all the weight I lost and even think I found some that you guys lost too... Gosh, I wish I was good at finding other lost things then pounds.

I am a nurse and love my job caring for other people but for some reason I have told myself I didn't deserve to care for myself.... That changes TODAY!!! I need to do this, I want to do this, I have to do this for myself and my girls.

Name: Melissa
Diet: Low fat (under 20 fat grams a day... that is what I did before and it      worked for me)
Weight: 340lbs since I am the biggest on here do I get more buddies!!!   I need all the help I can get
Goal: 160lbs but would love to be 250lbs when we go to disney in September
Exercise: I will start with walking, I am awful at excerise, I did basically NONE when I lost the weight before.
Downfall: SWEETS and late night eating!!!

Thanks for much for listening to me.  I look forward to getting to know you all much better.  I think you are a wonderful group of people.


----------



## SmallWorld71

to Melissa and anyone new who has joined since I last checked in.

Well, it's been a month and a half and I am down 10 lbs. Not a ton, but still, it's a loss. Now that the flu has left our house and the birthday parties are over, it's time to kick myself back into action!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

twins4mimi said:


> Hello, everyone and congrats on your weight loss!!!  It is such a wonderful accomplishment.  I have been reading this thread for several days now and you should all be proud at how inspiring you are.  It is wonderful when I see you encourage each other even when you are having a down day. Thanks so much for Sarah for starting this thread, it has had a great impact on many people and I am sure many more than even join and/or leave comments!!!
> 
> I little about me.  I am 37 years old.  I live in Kentucky.  I didn't start gaining weight like many of you until in college and when I started, gosh I became such a success at it.  Everyone needs to be good at something.     Over the years and a failed first marriage I got bigger and bigger would go on a diet and maybe loose 20-30lbs but would find it all back and more.  In 2004 I decided it was the year for ME and I lost 115 lbs in 10 months!!!!     Go ME!!!!!  During that year I met and married my DH and the following year got double blessed with twin girls.  During the pregnancy I gained 65lbs and real soon after they were born I lost 40lbs while nursing them and over the last two years I have found all the weight I lost and even think I found some that you guys lost too... Gosh, I wish I was good at finding other lost things then pounds.
> 
> I am a nurse and love my job caring for other people but for some reason I have told myself I didn't deserve to care for myself.... That changes TODAY!!! I need to do this, I want to do this, I have to do this for myself and my girls.
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Diet: Low fat (under 20 fat grams a day... that is what I did before and it      worked for me)
> Weight: 340lbs since I am the biggest on here do I get more buddies!!!   I need all the help I can get
> Goal: 160lbs but would love to be 250lbs when we go to disney in September
> Exercise: I will start with walking, I am awful at excerise, I did basically NONE when I lost the weight before.
> Downfall: SWEETS and late night eating!!!
> 
> Thanks for much for listening to me.  I look forward to getting to know you all much better.  I think you are a wonderful group of people.



Welcome Melissa, I am a fellow Kentuckian!! You've come to the right place for support.


----------



## Aliceacc

OK, I'm in.

I'm currently at my heaviest EVER- 148 lbs. I need to lose 20 pounds to be back to my ideal (translation: before kids) weight.

Honestly, I know it's do-able. I really need to cut out the bread and get off my tush and get a bit more exercise. That will be easier once the weather warms up; still easier once summer vacation starts. (I'm a teacher, and we're not going to WDW until August.)

I made a small start on the exercise yesterday-- I'm going to take the dog for a walk each day. The walks will get longer as the weather gets a bit warmer, but, hey, even a walk around the block is better than sitting on the couch or at the computer.

The other thing I NEED to do is to get a battery for our scale!! I tried yesterday, but Target was out. (I weighed myself on Tuesday at my in-laws.)


----------



## dreamer17555

I didn't weigh in on Monday because Honestly I was so dissapointed in myself. I hadn't been working out at all and I must have been sucking at dieting because I gained 2lbs. I finally recommited myself and Monday I walked with the kids for 20mins and did the gym for 40mins of Cardio and another 20 of weights. I skipped Tuesday- Matt and I instead just hung out and talked, something we haven't done in a long time. But yesterday I was so proud of me! I went to the gym for 30mins- afterwards I met a friend and helped her pick out stuff for her new place. But instead of going home after I went back to the gym for another 45mins! WooHoo. That makes it 1 hour and 15mins of clocked Cardio.  

As of this morning I am back down to 154lbs. I just have to keep this going.

-Becca-


----------



## tmatthews

dreamer17555 said:


> I didn't weigh in on Monday because Honestly I was so dissapointed in myself. I hadn't been working out at all and I must have been sucking at dieting because I gained 2lbs. I finally recommited myself and Monday I walked with the kids for 20mins and did the gym for 40mins of Cardio and another 20 of weights. I skipped Tuesday- Matt and I instead just hung out and talked, something we haven't done in a long time. But yesterday I was so proud of me! I went to the gym for 30mins- afterwards I met a friend and helped her pick out stuff for her new place. But instead of going home after I went back to the gym for another 45mins! WooHoo. That makes it 1 hour and 15mins of clocked Cardio.
> 
> As of this morning I am back down to 154lbs. I just have to keep this going.
> 
> -Becca-



Keep going Becca!!! Proud of you too!!!!!


----------



## tmatthews

Twinsformimi - WELCOME ABOARD! If you did it once you CAN and WILL do it again! I too have lost weight to only put it back on PLUS SOME! Why do we do that to ourselves??  I have been walking too but using DVDS to walk (leslie sansone) She is ondemand too. Try it. I find her to be very encouraging in the beginning. Welcome again!!!! HERE'S TO YOU!


----------



## Jazmine8

Hey everyone I just purchased these 2 day weight loss diets of ebay for $2and wanted to share them with you. If anyone is interested just send my your email address and I will email the word doc. file to you. It's said to help shed up to 10lbs in two days if you follow it to a T. I don't know if it will but I was interested enough to spend $2 on it to see.
Some seem okay while others are basically liquid. You're basically fasting with some of these programs and may require a multivitamin to replace certain nutrients found in meats, dairy products, and green vegetables. As with any "diet" or food lifestyle change for fat loss a good solid well balanced meal plan and exercise is essential for long term weight loss goals.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Hi everybody! I finally decided to hop on this thread. I have been on WW since April 30 last year and have lost 35 lbs but, I haven't lost any weight since Sept! I have been very negative to myself, I am changing that. I did 10 min of elliptical today, I am just getting back into exercising.
I really want to lose about 25 lbs before April 30 (my WW aniversary) That is a LOT though, so I don't know. I just haven't been able to get it together. Any tips? I am baaaad about logging my food. I used to be so good at it and then after our WDW trip in Sept. I have never been able to get back on the wagon. I am tired of paying $50 a month, I need to get this weight off!


----------



## twins4mimi

SmallWorld71 said:


> to Melissa and anyone new who has joined since I last checked in.
> 
> Well, it's been a month and a half and I am down 10 lbs. Not a ton, but still, it's a loss. Now that the flu has left our house and the birthday parties are over, it's time to kick myself back into action!



Thanks for the welcome!!! Congrats on that 10lb weight loss that is terrific!!! I can't wait to report some weight loss...


----------



## twins4mimi

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Welcome Melissa, I am a fellow Kentuckian!! You've come to the right place for support.



What part of Kentucky?


----------



## twins4mimi

Welcome aboard PiperPizzaz and Aliceacc (sorry, I am computer challenged and don't have a clue how to do the cute little welcome!!)  

Thanks tmatthews for the welcome and the words of encouragement!  I am going to try the walking DVD's.  I think I have some on VHS from years ago, need to dust them off!

Congrats Becca and keep going!!!

As for me, the end of my second day.  Today was harder than yesterday, wanted to eat more than my 20 grams but didn't let myself.  Drank enough water to float a boat!!!!  Hope I will have good news to report on my weigh day next week!!!

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## angiepangie8

hoooraayyy I'm going to the YMCAaaaaa!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So we woke up this morning, looked out the bedroom window, and were greeted by a blanket of white!  It has snowed so much (and is still going), that we have at least 5 inches, and its only 8.30am!!!  Thank goodness neither DH or I have work today, though I am suposed to stop by work to drop off some paperwork.  DH is outside right now with a shovel getting the cars and driveway cleared - guess thats his excercise for the day!  I still haven't gotten myself on the treadmill, and my weightloss (or lack there of) is showing it.  Tomorrow night we are going out with a group of friends to dinner, and I am totally welcoming the indulgence.  Its a good thing DH is home today, or I know I would be making a run to Wendys or Burger King!  I'm suprised I didn't do it while on my hour lunch break this week!  This has not been a good week for me, as you can tell - kids have not slept though the night in weeks, I just started my first job since having DD 3 years ago, and I've been working  hour days when I'm really suposed to be working 4 hour days!  I need something other than food to reward myself with - any ideas??



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## twins4mimi

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> So we woke up this morning, looked out the bedroom window, and were greeted by a blanket of white!  It has snowed so much (and is still going), that we have at least 5 inches, and its only 8.30am!!!  Thank goodness neither DH or I have work today, though I am suposed to stop by work to drop off some paperwork.  DH is outside right now with a shovel getting the cars and driveway cleared - guess thats his excercise for the day!  I still haven't gotten myself on the treadmill, and my weightloss (or lack there of) is showing it.  Tomorrow night we are going out with a group of friends to dinner, and I am totally welcoming the indulgence.  Its a good thing DH is home today, or I know I would be making a run to Wendys or Burger King!  I'm suprised I didn't do it while on my hour lunch break this week!  This has not been a good week for me, as you can tell - kids have not slept though the night in weeks, I just started my first job since having DD 3 years ago, and I've been working  hour days when I'm really suposed to be working 4 hour days!  I need something other than food to reward myself with - any ideas??
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​



Hey, I am Melissa (newbie here)Thanks for making this thread and congrats on your weight loss so far... Sorry you are having a down day. Since your DH is home today how about something for just YOU....long bath with a good book, a nap, if you can safetly get out a good movie or a pedicure (my favorite) Do something for yourself because you deserve it!!!


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Don't think I've weighed in this week yet!


Start Weight: 213
Current Weight: 194.8
Weight Loss to Date: 18 lbs.!!!

It's slow going, but I know that's the only real way to do it and keep it off. I'll be in Disney 8 months from now!!!


----------



## twins4mimi

3"Mouse"keteers;23364362 said:
			
		

> Don't think I've weighed in this week yet!
> 
> 
> Start Weight: 213
> Current Weight: 194.8
> Weight Loss to Date: 18 lbs.!!!
> 
> It's slow going, but I know that's the only real way to do it and keep it off. I'll be in Disney 8 months from now!!!



CONGRATS!!!! That is encouraging to hear.  Keep up the good work


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well, I guess I couldn't wait for that indulgent meal.. we went out for lunch today, and did not stay on the diet.  I had a salad, fried shrimp with fries, and then a small amound of chocolate pudding.  I don't know, I'm just depressed today, and don't feel like dieting.  If it weren't for the snow outside, and the fact that DH is home and won't let me go, my butt would be at the local Wegmans getting at least 2 of their Oh-So-Yummy house made deserts.  Maybe some mac 'n cheese too... I don't know, I just can't stomach another healthy choice soup or frozen meal.  I'm depressed that I have only lost about 1 pound in 2-3 weeks... I know I need to get excercising, but now that I just started work 8am-5pm 3 days a week (once the store opens it will only be 9-1 three days a week) and its on my feet, I just don't have the energy to do anything when I get home or on my days off.  I know, I'm whining - someone tell me to shut up, stop being lazy, and just do it or else I won't lose anything and I'll just go back into my bad habits again and keep being fat!!!  It also doesn't help that every five minutes DH is on the scale yelling down to me "Oh yeah - I'm at my lowest weight to date baby!!"  I just want to strangle him!


----------



## katybugsmom

Hi everyone!  Congats to all who are accomplishing their goals!  Here's a brief bio:
I am a 4K teacher in a rural district in South Carolina.  I have been teaching for 18 years.  I have been overweight(varying degrees)since I was in the 3rd grade.  I have been married for 11 years to my DH whom I met in college.   He is an assistant principal now.  We have two DC-1DD who is 9 and is also overweight and 1DS who is 3.  We have taken our daughter to WDW two times and we loved every minute of it-she has actually been three times-my DH and I took a trip the summer of 98 and didn't know I was pregnant until a few days after we returned home!!!!
I joined WW in July of last year and lost 32 pounds!  I was so proud of myself.  I had to stop; however, when I began having my usual back problems.  I had herniated disk for over a year when it decided to take a turn for the worst.  I had back surgery in December less than two weeks before Christmas!!!!! Between Christmas and being depressed I began to eat all the old foods I used to and I know I have gained some weight back.  I am going to take the plunge and have our school nurse weigh me tomorrow.  Wish me luck!!! 
My husband would like to take our DS who just turned 3 last Saturday to see Mickey Mouse.  The theme for his birthday party was Mickey too!  He wants to go in July and I would like to lose as much as possible before we go.  I also have Spinal Stenosis, so my back will probably not get any better than it is now.  After talking with other members under DISabilities I have decided to rent an ECV to make getting around easier. When you have Spinal Stenosis, walking aggravates it.  No way to get around it at WDW and I want to have the same experiences with my DS that I had with my DD!!!!! 
Please wish me luck!!!!  I am an emotional eater-any time I am mad, or ill or tired I eat!!!!  I will cheer you on and I hope you will do the same for me!!!  Good luck to all out there and have a great day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## tmatthews

POST # 450!!!!! I was saving it for here....my favorite thread!

Welcome katybugsmom! Wishing you lots of luck and good health on your weight loss! I too am an emotional eater.....wish I could change that one! Also, I have about a zero ability to resist my comfort foods! But we are trying!!!!

sharpmomof2: somehow some way we just have to stop beating ourselves up! I want to lose weight and so do you! Give it all you got. YOU CAN DO IT! I think once we DO SEE SOME REAL LOSS  we will feel better and then want to continue...just like DH! We just have to try harder and longer! Keep your chin up...new day.....new you!

Going back to PA this weekend...glutten for punishment!


----------



## Aliceacc

Aliceacc said:


> OK, I'm in.
> 
> I'm currently at my heaviest EVER- 148 lbs. I need to lose 20 pounds to be back to my ideal (translation: before kids) weight.....
> The other thing I NEED to do is to get a battery for our scale!! I tried yesterday, but Target was out. (I weighed myself on Tuesday at my in-laws.)



After hitting 3 stores looking for a lithium battery that was the right size, I broke down and bought a new scale.

I know it's a different scale, but it's registering 142.5.  So I'm going to take that as a sign of encouragement and convince myself that I really did lose 5.5 pounds in a few days. (My jeans don't feel any looser, but, hey, a girl can pretend, right???)

The scale I bought had a picture on the front with "127.5" on it. So that's officially my goal!


----------



## karenklo

I just found this thread and NEED to join! We are going back to disney for NTE this year. I look at our 2006 pics and hate the way I look in them! i want to have plenty of energy and look great when we get back to my favorite place on earth!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all.... I know there is a major flu going around, and I must have caught it!  DH is out to dinner with his softball team (I was suposed to go as well, but our babysitter canceled), so I've been planning all day that since hes eating out, why can't I, and I was going to order some yummy, and oh so unhealthy Chicken Holiday for myself (fried chicken), and I just can't do it.  I'm not even hungry, and I haven't eaten dinner yet, though thats not really good either.  I'm just proud of myself that I have every opportunity to get any kind of food I want delievered, and I'm not doing it.  To bad I ate that cookie earlier.....


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## CRdisMom

I love this thread! It gives me hope that the "normal" people out weigh the skinny ones.  

I hope I'm not too late to join

Name: Laura
Age: 32
Location: Minneapolis
Reasons I cant lose weight: My intake is greater than my output
Next trip to Disney: May 5-9, 2008
Last trip: October 1998 -- Honeymoon
Weight: 170
New diet start date: Jan 17th (4lbs lost to date)
Exercise: YMCA- 20-30 min cardio and weights alternating days
Diet Plan: Cut down on sugars and pop.  Need to increase veggies
Meal that gives me the most problem: Lunch-I just graze while feeing DD 1.5 and DD 6.

My main goal to to be able to walk around MK comfortably.


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Hi there... I am new to disboards and would love to join all of you.  I have been working hard to try to get in shape to be able to go to disney and not have to wory about seatbelts fitting and my feet hurting on walking.  Things are going well so far it is slowing down now though but I have high hopes I will finish in time.

Name: Jon
Location: Florida
Age: 25
Start weight: 383
Current weight: 309
Goal: As much as I can
Strategy: Gave up soda and Late night food, Healthier fast food options.  Everyday Subway 6" sub for lunch otw to work. Been bike riding, jumping jacks, toe taps at work.  Running with Nephew and other fun type exercise during Saturday.
Trip date: August 5th

I havent been able to read through all the pages of posts but I did get some done and I believe only saw one man so hope no problem with me joining in the excitement  Glad to hear everyones' stories so far it is great what you all are doing and I will keep reading and hope to provide as much encounragement as possible.


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Well after reading more and more posts I saw that everyone is sharing their life story so figured I would post more about myself.  I live in Naples, FL and have for roughly 12 years or so now.  I was born in Texas but was only there for about 8 months till parents moved me around the states.  Most my childhood was in Ohio and I did enjoy it there.  Every since I got to FL I have gained more and more weight have had less and less friends and a terrible place for me.  (Reason I dont leave is comming up) I have no kids and have never been married.  Family is very important to me though and my mom is my best friend.  She happens to live in same apartment complex as me so I get my dinners made for me for this diet I suppose I would call it just basically a healthier way to live.  I have 2 sisters and 2 nephews and 1 niece.  Those kids are reason I stay in FL and reason for my lifestyle change.  They are more important then anything to me.  I spend my saturdays with my 2 nephews as its my only day off and only time I have fun. My Niece is in SC livin with her father atm and we see her on special occations(like disney) and Holidays.  I work 45 ish hours a week and survive on my overtime.  I work at the greyhound track down here.  Its a pretty cool job overall if it wasnt for the pay.  Basically my job title is production assistant I believe.  I do all the live performance stuff basically that involves putting it up on TV.  Thats basically my life in a nutshell.  Its nice to meet you all and I will continue to read through all the pages when I can.


----------



## tmatthews

CRdisMom said:


> I love this thread! It gives me hope that the "normal" people out weigh the skinny ones.
> 
> I hope I'm not too late to join
> 
> Name: Laura
> Age: 32
> Location: Minneapolis
> Reasons I cant lose weight: My intake is greater than my output
> Next trip to Disney: May 5-9, 2008
> Last trip: October 1998 -- Honeymoon
> Weight: 170
> New diet start date: Jan 17th (4lbs lost to date)
> Exercise: YMCA- 20-30 min cardio and weights alternating days
> Diet Plan: Cut down on sugars and pop.  Need to increase veggies
> Meal that gives me the most problem: Lunch-I just graze while feeing DD 1.5 and DD 6.
> 
> My main goal to to be able to walk around MK comfortably.



Love the simple reason for not being able to lose weight!! LOL!
Welcome JON!!


----------



## twins4mimi

Jonny_Duck said:


> Hi there... I am new to disboards and would love to join all of you.  I have been working hard to try to get in shape to be able to go to disney and not have to wory about seatbelts fitting and my feet hurting on walking.  Things are going well so far it is slowing down now though but I have high hopes I will finish in time.
> 
> Name: Jon
> Location: Florida
> Age: 25
> Start weight: 383
> Current weight: 309
> Goal: As much as I can
> Strategy: Gave up soda and Late night food, Healthier fast food options.  Everyday Subway 6" sub for lunch otw to work. Been bike riding, jumping jacks, toe taps at work.  Running with Nephew and other fun type exercise during Saturday.
> Trip date: August 5th
> 
> I havent been able to read through all the pages of posts but I did get some done and I believe only saw one man so hope no problem with me joining in the excitement  Glad to hear everyones' stories so far it is great what you all are doing and I will keep reading and hope to provide as much encounragement as possible.



Welcome,   to a wonderful support group.  I just joined and have read through all the posts and love the support people give even when they are down themselves.  I have a LONG way to go in my weight loss but with this group at my side we can do it!!!!!


----------



## twins4mimi

CRdisMom said:


> I love this thread! It gives me hope that the "normal" people out weigh the skinny ones.
> 
> I hope I'm not too late to join
> 
> Name: Laura
> Age: 32
> Location: Minneapolis
> Reasons I cant lose weight: My intake is greater than my output
> Next trip to Disney: May 5-9, 2008
> Last trip: October 1998 -- Honeymoon
> Weight: 170
> New diet start date: Jan 17th (4lbs lost to date)
> Exercise: YMCA- 20-30 min cardio and weights alternating days
> Diet Plan: Cut down on sugars and pop.  Need to increase veggies
> Meal that gives me the most problem: Lunch-I just graze while feeing DD 1.5 and DD 6.
> 
> My main goal to to be able to walk around MK comfortably.



Welcome Laura, I had that same reason that you did!!  But I am kicking it in the butt  You have come to a great support group


----------



## twins4mimi

Aliceacc said:


> After hitting 3 stores looking for a lithium battery that was the right size, I broke down and bought a new scale.
> 
> I know it's a different scale, but it's registering 142.5.  So I'm going to take that as a sign of encouragement and convince myself that I really did lose 5.5 pounds in a few days. (My jeans don't feel any looser, but, hey, a girl can pretend, right???)
> 
> The scale I bought had a picture on the front with "127.5" on it. So that's officially my goal!



Way to go on the 5 lbs!! You are doing great


----------



## twins4mimi

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all.... I know there is a major flu going around, and I must have caught it!  DH is out to dinner with his softball team (I was suposed to go as well, but our babysitter canceled), so I've been planning all day that since hes eating out, why can't I, and I was going to order some yummy, and oh so unhealthy Chicken Holiday for myself (fried chicken), and I just can't do it.  I'm not even hungry, and I haven't eaten dinner yet, though thats not really good either.  I'm just proud of myself that I have every opportunity to get any kind of food I want delievered, and I'm not doing it.  To bad I ate that cookie earlier.....
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​



Sarah, you can do this.  I have read your posts and I know you can do what you set your mind to do!!! You are a wonderful encourager to others and it is time we help you.  If you slid off the wagon a little don't beat yourself up over it... oh well that happens it is behind you, the past.... tomorrow is a new day.  I know in my MANY years of down a little and UP alot then down a very little and UP alot more... I would start living healthy, do really go for weeks/months then I would let one day of doing bad end it for me... Not this time, I am in control of me, the food no longer controls me and it feels good.... You can do!!! Put that cookie behind you and only look ahead!! Think how you will feel and look in that upcoming trip and kick this once and for all!!! The end reward will be worth all the hard work  :grouphug


----------



## Aliceacc

Thanks, but if I were honest, I would point to the difference in the scales. It's only been a few days, my jeans are no baggier, and I've been sensible, not starving myself.

But, hey,  who wants to be honest??

Sarah, big picture: that one cookie kept you off a bagful binge. 
Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Morning all - its Monday!

I just wanted to say thanks to twins4mimi and Aliceacc for the support (sorry if I miss anyone!).  I weighted in this morning, and though I'm not down a lot, I am down a bit, and since I was very bad this weekend, I'm  that I didn't gain anything (unlike DH who went out with friends for dinner and is now 3lbs heavier   )  I have work today from 8-5  so I don't know if I will have the energy to get on the treadmill (or the time), but I will 100% be on there tomorrow.  I think I need to get on in the morning before work - since DD17months wakes me up at 5am every day, I have the time!  Good luck to everyone this week!


*Together We Can Do This!*


 


​


----------



## dreamer17555

Well for weigh in I stayed the same. 154lbs. But I feel thinner and have been doing weights so I am thinking it is muscles weight and I hope it is.

My son turned one yesterday and I allowed myself the day off- no I did not slip up. I choose to enjoy the party with a slice (actually two) of Ice Cream Cake. Afterwards I went to the gym and did 90mins of Cardio. I skipped the gym twice last week and I understand as a result I will need to do another 90 mins today, tomorrow, and wed. and only then I will be back to doing an hour.

I really hate how people keep acting like they are slipping up if they have two slices of pizza or a few cookies. You are not doing anything wrong! You are allowed to occasionally treat yourself. I think when you are too strict on yourself your willpower breaks and you give up completely. Don't fall into that trap. It was one day- today is a new one and so far you are doing great!  

-Becca-


----------



## Omma

Hi Everyone!
I have to admit it's been a hard week.  I herniated a disc in my neck    and am on a million medications and needless to say exercise is out for right now.  I was supposed to have foot surgery this week but now it has been postponed...perhaps a blessing in disguise.  Anyway, I weighed in this morning and lost 2.2 lbs last week.     I am going to have to be REALLY careful from now until our trip.  Motivated by the Mouse!


----------



## abarnold

I would love to join as well if you guys will have me!!!

Name:  Adrienne
Age: 31
Location: San Antonio
Reasons I can't lose weight:  WAY too much stress in my life
Next Trip to Disney: August 2009
last Trip to Disney: June 2007
Weight: 315 (at the beginning of January 2008)
Current weight: 292
Goal weight: 150
New diet start date:  Jan 3,2008.  
Exercise:  walking and just started swimming.  After this week I will be starting water aerobics
Diet plan: I cut out all sodas, limit sugar and red meat intake and upped my fresh fruit and vegetable intake.

Meal that gives me the most problems: dinner and right after- I tend to eat more than I do at all the other meals and snacks

My main goal is to be able to enjoy my kids and have them be proud of their mommy


----------



## twins4mimi

abarnold said:


> I would love to join as well if you guys will have me!!!
> 
> Name:  Adrienne
> Age: 31
> Location: San Antonio
> Reasons I can't lose weight:  WAY too much stress in my life
> Next Trip to Disney: August 2009
> last Trip to Disney: June 2007
> Weight: 315 (at the beginning of January 2008)
> Current weight: 292
> Goal weight: 150
> New diet start date:  Jan 3,2008.
> Exercise:  walking and just started swimming.  After this week I will be starting water aerobics
> Diet plan: I cut out all sodas, limit sugar and red meat intake and upped my fresh fruit and vegetable intake.
> 
> Meal that gives me the most problems: dinner and right after- I tend to eat more than I do at all the other meals and snacks
> 
> My main goal is to be able to enjoy my kids and have them be proud of their mommy



Welcome Andrienne  and congrats on the loss already!!! You have joined a wonderful support group!


----------



## twins4mimi

Omma said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have to admit it's been a hard week.  I herniated a disc in my neck    and am on a million medications and needless to say exercise is out for right now.  I was supposed to have foot surgery this week but now it has been postponed...perhaps a blessing in disguise.  Anyway, I weighed in this morning and lost 2.2 lbs last week.     I am going to have to be REALLY careful from now until our trip.  Motivated by the Mouse!



Hope your neck feels better soon.  What kind of foot surgery are you up against? Congrats on the 2.2 lbs!!  That is GREAT!!!


----------



## Omma

WELCOME Adrienne! 

Twins4Mimi - I have a neuroma in my left foot.  I have been getting cortisone shots (down through the top of my foot ) but they are not helping. An ultrasound showed permanent scarring around the nerve and my doctor said the only way to improve the pain is to remove the nerve.  The best way I can explain how it feel is if you were to walk through the family room and step on a bunch of tiny little Legos.  Yep, that's how it feels when I walk!  

On a happy note - all the pain medication from my disc herniation has made my foot feel better.     I'm only 34 and feel like I'm about 80 this week!  Praying for some pixie dust healing at my house!


----------



## twins4mimi

Sending LOTS of pixie dust to OMMA and my thoughts and prayers too!!!  Hoping you are all better soon!


----------



## CRdisMom

Omma said:


> . An ultrasound showed permanent scarring around the nerve and my doctor said the only way to improve the pain is to remove the nerve.  The best way I can explain how it feel is if you were to walk through the family room and step on a bunch of tiny little Legos.  Yep, that's how it feels when I walk!
> 
> On a happy note - all the pain medication from my disc herniation has made my foot feel better.     I'm only 34 and feel like I'm about 80 this week!  Praying for some pixie dust healing at my house!




I can understand. Once they take the nerve it will feel really weird.  I had cyst removed from the top of my foot.  The doc warned me that it was really close to the nerve that goes to my big toe and that he would do what he could not not injure it.  Well as things go, it got nicked.  I don't have full sensation in the toe.  The reason I am telling you this is when you can't feel part of your foot it is a lot easier to stub on silly things like walls.   

I'm sending pixie dust your way


----------



## tmatthews

Omma said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have to admit it's been a hard week.  I herniated a disc in my neck    and am on a million medications and needless to say exercise is out for right now.  I was supposed to have foot surgery this week but now it has been postponed...perhaps a blessing in disguise.  Anyway, I weighed in this morning and lost 2.2 lbs last week.     I am going to have to be REALLY careful from now until our trip.  Motivated by the Mouse!



Congrats on loss! hope you are feeling better real soon! One month for me and I will be inWDW...unfortunately not a whole lot thinner but it is a long process for me to lose weight! I will keep plugging along. Bad day today since I wanted everything in sight. (ttom) Have a great week everyone!
T


----------



## mom2my3kids

I went to weigh in tonight at weight watchers, I lost 2.6 pounds for a total of 16 pounds. I am starting my 8th week of weight watchers now just 40 more to go to get to my goal weight.


----------



## Omma

mom2my3kids said:


> I went to weigh in tonight at weight watchers, I lost 2.6 pounds for a total of 16 pounds. I am starting my 8th week of weight watchers now just 40 more to go to get to my goal weight.



GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer17555

mom2my3kids said:


> I went to weigh in tonight at weight watchers, I lost 2.6 pounds for a total of 16 pounds. I am starting my 8th week of weight watchers now just 40 more to go to get to my goal weight.



16lbs! That is so awesome  You should do something nice for yourself (non food wise obviously) like a massage or a few new books or an outfit that is a little too small to spur you onward.  

-Becca-


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - as I've posted her lately, I have been really bad about my exercising - not doing it at all actually.  So this morning, DH told me that if I started getting on the treadmill again, he would give me $50.  I didn't quite know how to take that... on one hand, sure I'll take the money, but on the other hand, its my money too, if I want it, I'll just take it treadmill or not!!    Either way, I'll be getting on the treadmill at some point today, whether after DH gets home or during the day (I don't work today  )




*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## smwf71

I was down 2.4 yesterday - now that it's a month before our trip - that is motivation enough - we have two to three water park days planned - I hate getting into those tubes and watching my fat squish out over the top - If I lost 6-8 more lbs, I'd be satisfied - then maybe 5 or so more when I get home.

Have a great day - and get on that treadmill, Sarah - it's your $$$, though - tell him to bring you a surprise instead!


----------



## poohfriend

I've been looking at this thread and never opened it....until today.

I really would like some of my Disney buddies support to reach this goal!

Name: Jennifer
Age: 40
Location: Alabama
Reasons I can't lose weight: undisiplined.  i tend to eat when i don't want to do something else.
Next Trip to Disney: march   
last Trip to Disney: September 2007
Weight: guess at 155-160
Goal weight: 135
New diet start date: today! 
Exercise: we belong to the Y.  Love to walk.  group expercise.
Diet plan: I think WW would work best for me.  I'll have to decide if I can make meetings.  There is one at my son's preschool on Mondays...but I always seem to forget it.  More leafy greens.  Less sugar.  (I love sweets)


Our trip is coming quickly.  Two and a half weeks.  So  I know there will be no significant weight loss before hand.  Still, I work PT from home as a TA specializing in Disney, so I visit the DIS boards on a daily basis to keep updated on everything happening.  I LOVE THE DIS.

I really want to be more disciplined in general.  Mickey is always a motivator for me!!

jennifer


----------



## angel26

Hi I'm new to this site. I'm planning a trip to Disney World at the end of July i have an 8 yr old daughter this will be our first trip to Disney World my goal is to loose weight before we go.I would like to join everyone if i could for motivation. Thank You
Name:Crystal
Age:26
Location:Oklahoma
Reason:I want to loose weight before we go to Disney world 
I Weigh:165
Goal:130
Start Date:Today
Diet Plan:LO Carb
Exercise:treadmill,exercise ball for crunches


----------



## dreamer17555

I sadly relized that I only have 5 weeks until my trip.  At best that means I might be able to lose 10lbs (two lbs a week) And that means sadly I won't hit my goal of 135lbs.   I am still trying for an hour of gym time a night. That being said I only burn between 300-400 calories a session. 

I found a few maintance calculators that said I need to consume 1900 calories a day. Which means to loose 2lbs a week I need to eat 900 calories a day but since I do workout I guess that actual number is okay between 900- 1200 calories a day. Seriously that seems so restrictive and so hard and I am not seeing the changes I want. What am I doing wrong?

I guess I am just so sad that even if I kill myself there is no way to reach my goal before my trip (and all those photos! )I am trying to stay up beat that 10lbs will make a big difference in how a look but it is still so hard.

-Becca-


----------



## CastleCreations

mom2my3kids said:


> I went to weigh in tonight at weight watchers, I lost 2.6 pounds for a total of 16 pounds. I am starting my 8th week of weight watchers now just 40 more to go to get to my goal weight.



How much does weight watchers cost these days...a girl friend of mine, used to go years ago, and I don't remember how much it was.


----------



## CastleCreations

Aliceacc said:


> After hitting 3 stores looking for a lithium battery that was the right size, I broke down and bought a new scale.
> 
> I know it's a different scale, but it's registering 142.5.  So I'm going to take that as a sign of encouragement and convince myself that I really did lose 5.5 pounds in a few days. (My jeans don't feel any looser, but, hey, a girl can pretend, right???)
> 
> The scale I bought had a picture on the front with "127.5" on it. So that's officially my goal!



If I bought that scale, I would have left the sticker with the 127.5 on it...LOL


----------



## ChevyNat

Well I only come here to tell you guys if I lost any weight this week... and the answer is no... I still weigh the same... I'm still yoyoing between 8 to 10 lbs lost... but my jeans are getting a little slacker around the waist. ha! ha! So see you next week.


----------



## angel26

Can someone please tell me how you can get the weight tracker bars when you post threads thanks.


----------



## dreamer17555

ChevyNat said:


> Well I only come here to tell you guys if I lost any weight this week... and the answer is no... I still weigh the same... I'm still yoyoing between 8 to 10 lbs lost... but my jeans are getting a little slacker around the waist. ha! ha! So see you next week.



You are probably building muscle which means a thinner more in shape you!  

-Becca-


----------



## poohfriend

I personally think you should be proud of what you have accomplished!  I'm sure your clothes are looser.  If you've been exercising you'll enjoy your trip more because you'll have more endurance.

I'm not saying to give up, I'm just reminding you that with weight loss -- a goal cannot have a firm date associated with it.  You have to allow for muscle gain and I don't think that's easy to plan for.  The great news is that by building muscle you're burning off more calories each day.

Judge some of your success by how you feel.  Not just that number on the scale.  You've accomplished a lot!!!!!!
 




dreamer17555 said:


> I sadly relized that I only have 5 weeks until my trip.  At best that means I might be able to lose 10lbs (two lbs a week) And that means sadly I won't hit my goal of 135lbs.   I am still trying for an hour of gym time a night. That being said I only burn between 300-400 calories a session.
> 
> I found a few maintance calculators that said I need to consume 1900 calories a day. Which means to loose 2lbs a week I need to eat 900 calories a day but since I do workout I guess that actual number is okay between 900- 1200 calories a day. Seriously that seems so restrictive and so hard and I am not seeing the changes I want. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I guess I am just so sad that even if I kill myself there is no way to reach my goal before my trip (and all those photos! )I am trying to stay up beat that 10lbs will make a big difference in how a look but it is still so hard.
> 
> -Becca-


----------



## tmatthews

CastleCreations said:


> How much does weight watchers cost these days...a girl friend of mine, used to go years ago, and I don't remember how much it was.



I went about 6 years ago or so and it was $12 I believe unless you were at goal. (that is if my memory serves me correctly!!!)


----------



## tmatthews

angel26 said:


> Can someone please tell me how you can get the weight tracker bars when you post threads thanks.




Go to tickerfactory.com and create a ticker...there are ones for vacations and weight loss. You choose the slider and bar. Then a code will be given. You highlight the whole code (1st one) and cut and paste onto your CP site for signatures. It took me a couple of times to figure it out...but try it!


----------



## mom2my3kids

CastleCreations said:


> How much does weight watchers cost these days...a girl friend of mine, used to go years ago, and I don't remember how much it was.



It was free registration and its either 13.00 per week or 39.90 per month via internet and then you can go to the meetings and weigh in plus get all the tools online this is what I do.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well I did it - I just did 30+ minutes on the treadmill with some of it even jogging.  I didn't think I would be able to do it for that long since I haven't been on in quite some time.  If felt really great to get back on the old 'mill again.  Now this damn weight better start dropping off!!   
Back to work again tomorrow 8-5, but I'm determined to get on the treadmill every day from now on!  *Come on guys!!!!!!*



*Together We Can Do This!*



​


----------



## tchrrx

I finally lost the 10 pounds that was my initial goal.  Of course, I was sick and didn't eat much for a few days!  Now that I'm feeling better, I've gained a pound a day for the last two days.     I've got to pack my lunch tonight & have it ready for tomorrow.  Two days of school lunches and candy bars for snacks is just not working.  Here I go again....


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Ok, Monday is my weighing day. I lost 1/2" each in my chest, waist and hips, and 2 pounds. I am glad for that because the previous 2 weeks I lost no weight but did lose inch-wise.

I am now 1 pound from my goal set for Friday (170). YIPPEE! I am down 18 pounds and have 30 to go. I am so excited. People who do not know I am trying to lose weight actually noticed! I bought a bathing suit in my goal size for our August WDW trip. 

I am still doing the treadmill MWF but have upped it to 90 minutes instead of 60. When I lose another 5 pounds I will start adding crunches and light weights for my upper arms. I am trying to stay at 20 carbs or less per day. I did go over today as it was "International Cuisine" night at Boy Scouts and I brought Arroz Con Pollo, and I had some plus a few bites of other dishes.  I will work it off tomorrow.


----------



## rumrunnergirl

dreamer17555 said:


> I really hate how people keep acting like they are slipping up if they have two slices of pizza or a few cookies. You are not doing anything wrong! You are allowed to occasionally treat yourself. I think when you are too strict on yourself your willpower breaks and you give up completely. Don't fall into that trap. It was one day- today is a new one and so far you are doing great!
> 
> -Becca-



I have to disagree. It *is* slipping to have two slices of pizza or a few cookies if you aren't supposed to be eating them. No, it's not the end of the world, and two cookies are better than a whole bag, but it can start you on a downhill slide. I think a better "treat" would be non-food related, like treating yourself to a movie, manicure, etc. Otherwise you could start "treating" yourself right back into weight gain. And I don't want to send the message to my kids that food is a reward (treat), or a bribe, threat or punishment (the "no dessert if you don't eat your dinner" or "I'll buy you an ice cream if you behave" type thing).

I "slipped" a few days for my DS's birthday and I didn't lose all week. The next week I had to really work hard to make up for it. For those of us who are lo carb - after eating carbs, it makes you crave them. A slice or two of pizza leads to more pizza which leads to more carbs, and after getting back on track it takes a couple days for the cravings to go away. It is not fun. Better to say "no", save the guilt and calories/carbs, and pat yourself on your (thinner) back.

I try to repeat that old mantra "nothing tastes as good as thin feels". LOL


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So as I posted last night, I did 30+ minutes on the treadmill yesterday, and when I woke up this morning I was about 2 pounds lighter!!!  At this rate I'll be at my goal weight in now time    I know it wont really work that way, it can't come off that fast all the time, but its really encourgaging.  For me, Decembers trip to Disney is so far off, but this Junes trip to Baltimore isn't, so that is my new goal.  I want to be at least 20 pounds lighter by then.  I have just under 15 weeks to go, and I know I can do it!  I just wish I had measured myself at the start of this all, because I know I have lost a lot of inches, I can feel it all over.  


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## angiepangie8

Keep up the good work everyone.  

I still have not got back into routine cuz  DS has been out all week with the flu and now an ear infection.  I'm still watching what I eat.  (However those stinkin choco chip cookies DM made for us are NOT helping!)  I'm gonna try exercise On Demand again today.  

Good luck all!


----------



## mom2my3kids

rumrunnergirl said:


> I have to disagree. It *is* slipping to have two slices of pizza or a few cookies if you aren't supposed to be eating them. No, it's not the end of the world, and two cookies are better than a whole bag, but it can start you on a downhill slide. I think a better "treat" would be non-food related, like treating yourself to a movie, manicure, etc. Otherwise you could start "treating" yourself right back into weight gain. And I don't want to send the message to my kids that food is a reward (treat), or a bribe, threat or punishment (the "no dessert if you don't eat your dinner" or "I'll buy you an ice cream if you behave" type thing).
> 
> I "slipped" a few days for my DS's birthday and I didn't lose all week. The next week I had to really work hard to make up for it. For those of us who are lo carb - after eating carbs, it makes you crave them. A slice or two of pizza leads to more pizza which leads to more carbs, and after getting back on track it takes a couple days for the cravings to go away. It is not fun. Better to say "no", save the guilt and calories/carbs, and pat yourself on your (thinner) back.
> 
> I try to repeat that old mantra "nothing tastes as good as thin feels". LOL




Actually its not slipping up on weight watchers, you are allowed pizza and anything you want you just have to find the points of the item. One slice of pizza is 7 pts on weight watchers. I get 28 points a day, so last night I had 2 slices of pizza for 14 points and still stayed under my points for the day. Plus I had breakfast lunch and snacks..


----------



## rumrunnergirl

mom2my3kids said:


> Actually its not slipping up on weight watchers, you are allowed pizza and anything you want you just have to find the points of the item.



Which is why *I* said:

_if you aren't supposed to be eating them_

If pizza is allowed on your diet, fine, but not all of us are on the same weight loss regimen. Some foods have more than 28 points on the WW system, and if you are eating those you would be slipping up for WW if you are only allowed 28 points for the day. So stay away from the cheese cannelloni with meat sauce, LOL.


----------



## dreamer17555

rumrunnergirl said:


> I have to disagree. It *is* slipping to have two slices of pizza or a few cookies if you aren't supposed to be eating them. No, it's not the end of the world, and two cookies are better than a whole bag, but it can start you on a downhill slide. I think a better "treat" would be non-food related, like treating yourself to a movie, manicure, etc. Otherwise you could start "treating" yourself right back into weight gain. And I don't want to send the message to my kids that food is a reward (treat), or a bribe, threat or punishment (the "no dessert if you don't eat your dinner" or "I'll buy you an ice cream if you behave" type thing).
> 
> I "slipped" a few days for my DS's birthday and I didn't lose all week. The next week I had to really work hard to make up for it. For those of us who are lo carb - after eating carbs, it makes you crave them. A slice or two of pizza leads to more pizza which leads to more carbs, and after getting back on track it takes a couple days for the cravings to go away. It is not fun. Better to say "no", save the guilt and calories/carbs, and pat yourself on your (thinner) back.
> 
> I try to repeat that old mantra "nothing tastes as good as thin feels". LOL




Well  I don't think that way. Yes I believe in treating myself with non food rewards (I have a bunch of cute new clothes to prove that point) But if we are talking about a lifestyle and not a fad diet than yes it is okay to have a cookie or two- just be mindful of those calories and cut back later on or hit the gym for longer. And lets face no\low carbs is a fad diet. It is meant to drop a lot of weight rather quickly with no hope of being able to stick to it 1, 2, 5 years down the road. Can you imagine not eating carbs for a whole year?  

I don't do WW but that is a life style change- one you can keep up because it is built to allow some leway. I myself count calories when trying to loose 2lbs a week that means by a combination of diet and working out I need to reduce my maintance intake by 1000 a day. If I have gasp   two fudge pops (60 cals each) and I go over my calorie number for the day I work out longer (or harder) to burn that extra 120 cals- and I don't think there is anything wrong with that.

What I don't want is people getting discouraged. They feel since they messed up that they should just quit all together. But people mess up sometimes, we are human. All I was trying to say was to not let it stop you- to work a little bit harder and keep going. 

-Becca-


----------



## DoryDays

HI everyone! 
 I'm coming back to the boards after the NIU tragedy. This is the first week back so things are still feeling weird but we are moving forward and I'm finding alot of comfort in that. I have read all the messages and you guys are doing so well!!!! and there are a lot of new members too, which is exciting!! so  
I have been through alot emotionally these past weeks and it put everything in to perspective for me. To my surprise I thought that this would be a horrible time for me when it came to diet plus stress but I have actually lost 4lbs!! so I don't think thats too bad for 2 weeks  
Glad to see you're all doing well and sticking to those goals!!


----------



## dreamer17555

DoryDays said:


> HI everyone!
> I'm coming back to the boards after the NIU tragedy. This is the first week back so things are still feeling weird but we are moving forward and I'm finding alot of comfort in that. I have read all the messages and you guys are doing so well!!!! and there are a lot of new members too, which is exciting!! so
> I have been through alot emotionally these past weeks and it put everything in to perspective for me. To my surprise I thought that this would be a horrible time for me when it came to diet plus stress but I have actually lost 4lbs!! so I don't think thats too bad for 2 weeks
> Glad to see you're all doing well and sticking to those goals!!



Welcome back!   I know you must be going through a lot so make sure to take care of yourself first and foremost. And 4lb loss is great for two weeks. My goal is to lose 2lbs a week.

-Becca-


----------



## swimlib

I know I'm a little late, but I am hopping onto the wagon to get into shape!

I find this thread really helpful in making me head back to the gym after a long day of work and classes. I graduate college in 65 days, which means I could be about halfway to my goal, although even 10 pounds would be great.

Am I the only person who really dislikes going to a gym with tons of skinny people? I'm a senior in college so all the freshman who have not gained the freshman 15 work out in the school gym and I always feel huge compared to the 110 pound girls.

Also, anybody have tips for a college student trying to lose some weight? I can tell you that time to cook is a luxury that doesn't exist for me. Any fast ideas for healthy, tasty food? My BF wants to get in shape as well, but he can't boil water without help. so please, ANY tips would be great!


----------



## Aliceacc

DoryDays said:


> HI everyone!
> 
> I have been through alot emotionally these past weeks and it put everything in to perspective for me. To my surprise I thought that this would be a horrible time for me when it came to diet plus stress but I have actually lost 4lbs!! so I don't think thats too bad for 2 weeks
> Glad to see you're all doing well and sticking to those goals!!




Stress will do that to you. My sincerest sympathies on however the tragedy effected you.


----------



## tmatthews

Welcome back DoryDays and congrats on weight loss.  

I should really look into the ww points. Is there a book you can just buy that gives points of foods without joining? I am a lifetime member but FAR from my goal weight. 

Sharpmomof2...walked 2 miles and if you can do it so can I .... am going to walk the add'l 2! Thanks for the motivaion!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

tmatthews said:


> Welcome back DoryDays and congrats on weight loss.
> 
> I should really look into the ww points. Is there a book you can just buy that gives points of foods without joining? I am a lifetime member but FAR from my goal weight.
> 
> Sharpmomof2...walked 2 miles and if you can do it so can I .... am going to walk the add'l 2! Thanks for the motivaion!!!




If you go on ebay and look up Weight Watchers you can get everything you need like the books and the calculator, which is great for foods you have around the house (or while your food shopping) that aren't on the plan.  In all truth, unless your doing the core plan, the books are really no help to.  The eating out guide has very few restaurants, half of which aren't even here in NJ, and they ones they do have, they only show a limited menu.  For example, they have Applebees in the book, but it only shows the WW Applebees menu - I need to know the point value for the other items on the menu, not their WW stuff that says it right there!  Then theres the other book that tells you how many points all brand foods are.  But I would just rather use my calculator to figure it out, because if I don't have the exact brand that they have in the book, it could be a different point value, ya know.  So really, unless you plan to do the core plan, you really only need the calculator, and to know how many points you get per day.  JMHO!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## hvivona

swimlib said:


> I know I'm a little late, but I am hopping onto the wagon to get into shape!
> 
> I find this thread really helpful in making me head back to the gym after a long day of work and classes. I graduate college in 65 days, which means I could be about halfway to my goal, although even 10 pounds would be great.
> 
> Am I the only person who really dislikes going to a gym with tons of skinny people? I'm a senior in college so all the freshman who have not gained the freshman 15 work out in the school gym and I always feel huge compared to the 110 pound girls.
> 
> Also, anybody have tips for a college student trying to lose some weight? I can tell you that time to cook is a luxury that doesn't exist for me. Any fast ideas for healthy, tasty food? My BF wants to get in shape as well, but he can't boil water without help. so please, ANY tips would be great!



Ziplock makes these new steam and go bags.  They are awesome!!!  It only takes a little while in the micorwave and you have freshed steamed veggies and even meat!  Great way to eat healthy on the go.


----------



## dreamer17555

swimlib said:


> I know I'm a little late, but I am hopping onto the wagon to get into shape!
> 
> I find this thread really helpful in making me head back to the gym after a long day of work and classes. I graduate college in 65 days, which means I could be about halfway to my goal, although even 10 pounds would be great.
> 
> Am I the only person who really dislikes going to a gym with tons of skinny people? I'm a senior in college so all the freshman who have not gained the freshman 15 work out in the school gym and I always feel huge compared to the 110 pound girls.
> 
> Also, anybody have tips for a college student trying to lose some weight? I can tell you that time to cook is a luxury that doesn't exist for me. Any fast ideas for healthy, tasty food? My BF wants to get in shape as well, but he can't boil water without help. so please, ANY tips would be great!




I second what the PP said about the steam fresh veggies, also look into Healthy Choice and Lean Cuisine meals. They are rather yummy considering the calories. Also make sure you have snacks that are around 100 calories, many come in packs or you can make your own usings some ziploc baggies and the serving size on the back of the wrapper. Honestly having low cals snacks ready make you less likely to over-indulge

I felt a little uncomfortable my first few times at the gym but it will pass as long as you keep going. Just think soon you will be one of those thin girls that use to intimadate you.

-Becca-


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

If you microwave veggies it takes all the good stuff out of them.  I heard it on Good Eats on FoodNetwork.  That Alton Brown is a wierdo, but he seems to know his stuff!!


----------



## dreamer17555

So I am staring at the scale in disbelief. I gain a pound! I know no looking till Monday but I have no will power- how I got into this mess in the first place. I don't get it! I ate 1400 Cals. and then worked out for 1 1/2 hours and burned 550 cals!  I just dont freaking get it. Shouldn't this be simple? Find out your Maintance Calorie intake, subtract 500 from that for one pound, 1000 for two- and cut back in a combo of exercise and diet? Grrr why does nothing work!

-Becca-


----------



## rumrunnergirl

dreamer17555 said:


> And lets face no\low carbs is a fad diet. It is meant to drop a lot of weight rather quickly with no hope of being able to stick to it 1, 2, 5 years down the road. Can you imagine not eating carbs for a whole year?
> 
> Becca



Then I guess we will have to agree to disagree. I know people who have been doing Atkins for YEARS - since the first book came out. Only the beginning is no or lo-carb, to get your body to adjust to using your fat stores for fuel instead of the carbs you eat. Then you move into ongoing weight loss, and finally into lifetime management, where some people can eat 60 or more carbs a day. It all depends on your body, metabolism, etc. You are cutting out sugar and processed foods too.

Lo-carb does NOT mean "no hope", and there are tons of cookbooks and success stories that show it works.

Counting calories works for you, counting carbs works for me.


----------



## Jennifer823

dreamer17555 said:


> So I am staring at the scale in disbelief. I gain a pound! I know no looking till Monday but I have no will power- how I got into this mess in the first place. I don't get it! I ate 1400 Cals. and then worked out for 1 1/2 hours and burned 550 cals!  I just dont freaking get it. Shouldn't this be simple? Find out your Maintance Calorie intake, subtract 500 from that for one pound, 1000 for two- and cut back in a combo of exercise and diet? Grrr why does nothing work!
> 
> -Becca-



Sometimes if you eat too little your body goes into "starvation mode."  Try adding some healthy snacks - fruit, vegetables, plain popcorn... and don't worry about your mid-week weight!  Wait till Monday


----------



## DoryDays

dreamer17555: I've been working out at lifetime fitness and I was told that if you work out too hard, and your heart rate is too high then you're just burning sugar not fat, so you might want to check your heart rate while working out! also check the sodium in your food! thats usually really high in the microwave meals and you could be retaining water.  Hope this helps! Stick with it!!! Your body has to respond at some point!!


----------



## hvivona

Don't forget, muscle weighs more than fat!!!!  As you shed fat and gain muscle you are gonna see the scale go up and down.  I threw out my scale about a year ago.  Those numbers aren't that important.  Use a soft measuring tape and measure all over: biceps, forearms, chest, waist, abdomen, hips, each thigh at its largest part and each calf.  Do this once a week or once every two weeks and you will be amazed.  I bet if you check your weight on the scale even if the weight doesn't change your measurments will!  Give it a try.


----------



## bnhasak

Is it too late to join you guys?  

I am 31.  I have two beautiful children. DD is 4 and DS is 2 (almost 3).

My husband and kids are naturally slim.  I am not.

I have a propensity to gain, but after being on prednisone for a health problem, two kids and my thyroid deciding to not work, I have gained A LOT!

I am hoping to lose 50 pounds.  That would make me happy and more healthy.

I am debating as to whether to try the South Beach type high protein diet or go back to Weight Watchers.

I need to work on my self control and my binge/stress eating.

I don't eat a lot of bad things, just too much breads, pastas, etc....when I am stressed (which is a lot) .  

Hope to get to know all of you and shrink a little too.


----------



## Tomh

Well, first off, great thread!  I know I'm a bit late to post, but I'm on the band wagon.  I've struggled with my weight most of my adult life.  About 3 months ago, I was diagnosed with diabetes.  That is a powerful motivator for making lifestyle changes.  At the time of my diagnosis, I weighed 278 lbs.  I am now down to 246, and counting.  I hope to be around 210 by August when we go to Disney.

The purpose of this story is to let you all know that you can do it if you really want to.  My diet isn't perfect by any means.  I eat the occasional cookie, I use real butter, and I sometimes eat the no sugar added ice cream.  However, I've made a lot of changes that help.  I make sure to take at least a 20 minute walk every day.  I eat whole wheat, and oatmeal English Muffins instead of the white ones.  I eat whole wheat bread, pasta, and cereal.  I make pizza, but I use white wheat four, and fat free mozzarella cheese.

The key, I think, is to make small changes, one at a time, and make changes that you can stick with.  Finally, don't be upset if you occasionally crave something that you shouldn't have.  As long as you don't get crazy about it, having a treat once in a while isn't going to hurt you.

Also keep in mind that your weight fluctuates significantly not only day to day, but at different times of the day, so a pound or two one way or the other isn't really significant.  What is important is the long term trend.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

dreamer17555:       I know how you feel!  I think its a really great idea for everyone who is trying to lose weight to get the tape measure out.  For myself, I wish I had done it this time, but I didn't.  I can, however, totally feel and see the difference in my body, and I'm sure you can too.  If you really are working out that much, I'm sure its just muscle gain - though I have to say it sounds like your not eating enough either.  I agree with the PP who said have one or two healthy snacks though the day.  Just see how you feel in your jeans - try on you old skinny jeans once every week, and see how much closer you are to getting in them again, thats always a great motivator for me!  



*Together We Can Do This!*



     (almost)  

​


----------



## Aliceacc

139.5!!! 

I broke the 140 lb barrier!!!

Next stop: tall, thin, rich, and young. 

OK, Tall , rich and young aren't happening. But I'm sincerely hoping for "thinner"!!!


----------



## hvivona

Aliceacc said:


> 139.5!!!
> 
> I broke the 140 lb barrier!!!
> 
> Next stop: tall, thin, rich, and young.
> 
> OK, Tall , rich and young aren't happening. But I'm sincerely hoping for "thinner"!!!




That's really cute!  I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I have been soooo good this week, I can't wait for my WW meeting tomorrow!  

*aliceacc* Way to go!!!

*bnhasak* I have the South Beach books, it is a good plan I think. I just can't make all that 'exotic' (to Dh) food he won't eat any of that. We eat more simple foods so WW works best for me. Maybe you can check out the book from the library and see if it works for you.

I am reading Marilu Henner's Total Health Makeover and while I don't think I will follow the plan it is very interesting reading. I have been thinking of giving up dairy anyway, it has been kind of grossing me out lately anyway. I don't eat a ton to begin with but Dh and Ds do.

I am also reading Happy For No Reason and I really really recommend it.


----------



## maidenfairy

Ok so I'm not too heavy but could lose about 15lbs. And with my offices health insurance if I loose a certain percentage of body fat I get a discount on my health insurance. about $140.00 a month. That money could go to Disney. So sign me up. My problem is motivation. After working all day, fixing dinner and doing homework with the kids, I have no urge to get up and move. i really just need to move more. i like the tape measure idea. I'll do that tonight. I don't own a scale and have no plans to get one. if one is in the house I will think of it all the time. So here is too the journey everyone.


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Maidenfairy,

Do you have a crock pot? If not, get one, and you can get dinner started in the morning. Is your son able to do his homework in an afterschool program? Whenever my kids go, they do their homework there.

How about getting up in the morning and walking? When I used to work, I'd get up at 5:30 and walk 4 miles, shower & go to work.

Motivation = $140 per month saved! Woo hoo! Good luck!


----------



## albumlady

Hi all - I just joined the boards, found this thread and want to join you!!  We are planning our FIRST WDW trip next February and I want to be able to walk around all day and be comfortable in the rides.   Here is my info:

Name:  Erin
Goal: 175 - this is actually a really healthy weight for me
Starting Weight: 271
Current Weight: 261
Plan of attack:  Weight Watchers and CrossFit excercise program (started this in january)

Thanks for letting me join you and now I am headed back to the start of the thread to begin reading


----------



## Aliceacc

A few little tricks that are helping me:

At work, I have a free period 2nd period, but don't eat lunch until 7th. The faculty room is always stocked with bagels and rolls. I take a mini-bagel, scoop out all the breading I can, and toast it. I still feel like I'm having a real NY-style bagel, but I'm throwing out at least half the calories.

And diet (sugar free) hot chocolate is a treat I can look forward to in the evenings without much guilt.


----------



## dreamer17555

Weigh In!

Starting Weight: 165
Last Weeks Weight: 154
Current Weight: 153


So I only lost a pound but I think a lot of that is due to strength training. Hoping for a bigger loss next week  (and running out to buy a measuring tape to help)

-Becca-


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Here it is, my 300th post!  OMG, I need to get out of the house more often!   So I dieted all week, worked out on the treadmill (not as much as I wanted though), and I didn't loose anything more than ounces, if even that.  I just want to get below 200 so badly I can taste it!  I'm so close, I have just about 3 pounds to go, but it seems to be taking forever!!  Thank goodness I haven't been keeping a weekly chart of my weightloss, because I think with my lack of it, I would be discouraged to look at it.  The only positive I can say, is that I do look thinner, as well as DH.  I have just under 15 weeks till the no-kids-allowed Baltimore trip, and I really wanted to be down to at the very least 190.... I know I can do it... I just have to work out more, watch what I eat (I'm GREAT durring the week, and most of the weekend, but DH and I seem to go out for either one lunch or dinner on the weekend... maybe thats whats really messing me up??) and it will happen for me.  Why is it, that its so darn easy to put weight on, but so darn hard to take it off.  You would think that if you do the _opposite _of what you did before to put _on _the weight (eating to much, not excercising, etc.), then it would come _off _just as fast as it went on, but its just not the way it is.  Oh well, no one said life was easy!!!


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## SilverMickey

Good Morning my Mickey losing friends!

I'm so very out of the loop....  Can't remember the last time I came or posted here.  Record breaking snows in central NH have me praying for summer.  

I took the past 2 weeks off from dieting.  I'm happy to say I didn't gain anything.  The flu took our house out with each persons sickness ranging rom 6 to 10 day to be done with it.  Needless to say we had a very exciting winter break from school.

Our school district has missed so many day due to snow, ice, or floods that we are in jeopardy of losing our Spring break.  We have plans of pulling the kids out of school the week after the break also as we are going to be in FL for 2 week.  (week one beach and wedding and week 2 Disney.)  The school is OK with 1 week but 2 they could flunk them...  My oldest cant make up that much work over a vacation.  If this happens I thnk the kids wiill only get one week in FL and have to only get to do the one day for the wedding and a week at Disney.  (Gotta have the priorities straight ya know)  (ramble over   )

Anyway I'm happy to say I looked forward to getting back on track today.  I'm hoping for 10 pound down for vacation....


Hang in there everyoone.


----------



## Omma

Quote -"So I dieted all week, worked out on the treadmill (not as much as I wanted though), and I didn't loose anything more than ounces, if even that." 

At my WW meeting we call this "chipping".  The weeks you "only" lose ounces you are "chipping away" at the pounds.  Chipping is better than gaining!  And every week you chip you are a little closer to your goal.  So I say WAY TO GO!   

I "chipped" this week too.  I weighed in today and lost .8lbs last week.  Pretty normal for me since I lost 2.2 the week before.  It averages to 3 lbs in the last 2 weeks.  Oh if I can only keep this up until WDW!


----------



## ChevyNat

Well I did not lose anything this week again, for 3-4 weeks in a row now...
I do ok during the week.. and even this week I did 40 min of Tae Bo, 25 min of weight and 30 min of walking, I know not very much... but I'm getting into a work out routine.. that I hope will be good... 
My weekness is at night.. but some nights I'm great and my weekends are terrible... forget about it ha! ha!


----------



## angiepangie8

Ok I hope to be back on track this week.  It's so hard to get motivated after you have fallen out of your routine.  At least I finally made it to the gym even if I did get there an hour later than I usually do.  I did forget to weigh in though so I'll have to do that tomorrow.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I didn't go up.  Hopefully now our house is flu free and injury free.


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Monday weigh in!

I am sooo excited. I worked extra hard on the treadmill last week (90 minutes instead of 60). I lost 4 pounds and 1/2" each in my chest and waist. I have started lifting weights to tone my arms. I will probably start crunches this week too. I don't expect to lose anything this week because it is "that" week. Last month I hit a plateau for 3 weeks so I think I finally pushed past it.


----------



## Omma

Way to go Rumrunnergirl!


----------



## CRdisMom

We've had influenza this week. Sounds like others have had this fun stuff too.  Thought it just me and not being diligent enough with the hand washing. It is hard to make it to the gym when the little ones are sick.  Now I've come down with it too.  Hopefully I can get a good long walk in tomorrow.  Still needing to reduce the amount going in.  I just love to eat too much.  

We had my DH company party Friday night.  Prime Rib and Creme Brule.  Those were major downfalls.  I dread seeing where I end up after a long weekend. Not too bad, didn't loose any but didn't gain either.

Since the start it has been only 4 lbs but several inches. 66 days until WDW.  I will make my shorts fit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So I complained yesterday that I only lost ounces (as pointed out by Omma  ) and I was a little discouraged, but this morning, 1.7 pounds were off.  Apparently, my body doesn't realize that my weight in days are Mondays  
As we speak I have a chicken roasting in the oven, so we actually wont have to eat a frozen meal for dinner tonight!!  Truthfully, I don't mind them, I actually can't wait to try the meat lovers pizza, but it will be nice to have a piece of chicken that hasn't been processed!!


*Together We Can Do This!!*

​


----------



## tmatthews

rumrunnergirl said:


> Monday weigh in!
> 
> I am sooo excited. I worked extra hard on the treadmill last week (90 minutes instead of 60). I lost 4 pounds and 1/2" each in my chest and waist. I have started lifting weights to tone my arms. I will probably start crunches this week too. I don't expect to lose anything this week because it is "that" week. Last month I hit a plateau for 3 weeks so I think I finally pushed past it.




Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good news and very motivating!!!! Hard work pays off!


----------



## angiepangie8

Congrats Sarah, Omma, and Melanie, and you too Laura for losing those inches!

 

I finally weighed in at 150 even so I need to change my counter 
Now I have lost 12 lbs!~Hoooray!


----------



## twins4mimi

Erin!!! Congrats on the 10lb loss!!! 





albumlady said:


> Hi all - I just joined the boards, found this thread and want to join you!!  We are planning our FIRST WDW trip next February and I want to be able to walk around all day and be comfortable in the rides.   Here is my info:
> 
> Name:  Erin
> Goal: 175 - this is actually a really healthy weight for me
> Starting Weight: 271
> Current Weight: 261
> Plan of attack:  Weight Watchers and CrossFit excercise program (started this in january)
> 
> Thanks for letting me join you and now I am headed back to the start of the thread to begin reading


----------



## mamaLori05

I just saw this thread.  Can I join too?

Name:  Lori
Age:  28
Weight: 142
Goal Weight: 130 (Hopfully by end of April, but not looking like it)
Exercise Plan:  stationary bike, eliptical, and weights.  
Weight lost so far:  2 lbs after two months of doing this (ARG!!!!!) 
Downfall:  SWEETS!!! 

I'm trying to loose all the post baby weight!  My youngest is now almost 7 months, and I'm just trying to get the weight off that I put on with having both kids.  

Oh, and as an edit: I work out about four times a week for 45 minutes each time.  

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Though I'm sure you all know about them, I just wanted to say that I just tried the 100 calorie pop corn (forget who its by) and it was really good.  A good amount of the corn didn't pop, but in my way of thinking, that just means that I saved some calories!  FYI - They are only 1 point in WW!


----------



## albumlady

mamaLori05 said:


> I just saw this thread.  Can I join too?
> 
> Name:  Lori
> Age:  28
> Weight: 142
> Goal Weight: 130 (Hopfully by end of April, but not looking like it)
> Exercise Plan:  stationary bike, eliptical, and weights.
> Weight lost so far:  2 lbs after two months of doing this (ARG!!!!!)
> Downfall:  SWEETS!!!
> 
> I'm trying to loose all the post baby weight!  My youngest is now almost 7 months, and I'm just trying to get the weight off that I put on with having both kids.
> 
> Oh, and as an edit: I work out about four times a week for 45 minutes each time.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!



Are you still nursing?  If you are that may be why you aren't losing any weight - your body will naturally hang on to everything to feed that beautiful baby.  You need more calories to feed a baby when breastfeeding than you do pregnant when you are making that baby 

If you aren't nursing - hang in there!! Your body is still adjusting and I am sure that your hard work will pay off soon!

Glad to have you join us on this journy and I am cheering for you


----------



## maidenfairy

mamaLori05 said:


> I just saw this thread.  Can I join too?
> 
> Name:  Lori
> Age:  28
> Weight: 142
> Goal Weight: 130 (Hopfully by end of April, but not looking like it)
> Exercise Plan:  stationary bike, eliptical, and weights.
> Weight lost so far:  2 lbs after two months of doing this (ARG!!!!!)
> Downfall:  SWEETS!!!
> 
> I'm trying to loose all the post baby weight!  My youngest is now almost 7 months, and I'm just trying to get the weight off that I put on with having both kids.
> 
> Oh, and as an edit: I work out about four times a week for 45 minutes each time.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!



Are you nursing? When I nursed with my oldest I didn't lose an ounce til I finished nursing. If not, then just hang in there. Remember 9 months up 9 months down, unless your a super star and have a full time nanny, chef and personal trainer. oh to have a nanny some days.


----------



## mamaLori05

Thanks for the support Albumlady and maidenfairy!!!  I did stop nursing at around 3 months because I just wasn't making enough to keep up.  (probably wasn't drinking enough water.)  I'm hoping with this support group I will loose more weight.  Maybe I'll learn some tricks and loose more.  I have had a few people ask if I've been working out, so maybe I am loosing inches and just not weight (or their just being nice).  I dunno.  It's just frustrating sometimes!!!!!!  Thanks for the support!!!!


----------



## momof3littlelilos

If it's not too late, I'd like to be in! I could really use a weight loss buddy as well!
I've been gaining weight for about 13 years, since DS got sick. I'm having a hard time sticking to a plan of any sort and am hoping it doesn't take nearly as long to lose this weight as it did to gain it.

*Name*: Stacey
*Age*: 40
*Location*: MA
*Diet*: try to avoid high calorie snacks, drink more water, and eat sensible portions. 
*Hurdles*: difficult to get out to walk in the winter with 2 little ones at home. DH who tells me how beautiful I am whenever I think about trying to lose weight or change our eating habits.
*Exercise Plan*: thighmaster, buttmaster(?), exercise tapes, hoping to walk once the snow melts.
*Start date*: 03/06/2008
*Height*: 5'10"
*Goal*: 175 by April 2009
*Weight at start*: 260


----------



## hvivona

staceyshearrion said:


> If it's not too late, I'd like to be in! I could really use a weight loss buddy as well!
> I've been gaining weight for about 13 years, since DS got sick. I'm having a hard time sticking to a plan of any sort and am hoping it doesn't take nearly as long to lose this weight as it did to gain it.
> 
> *Name*: Stacey
> *Age*: 40
> *Location*: MA
> *Diet*: try to avoid high calorie snacks, drink more water, and eat sensible portions.
> *Hurdles*: difficult to get out to walk in the winter with 2 little ones at home. DH who tells me how beautiful I am whenever I think about trying to lose weight or change our eating habits.
> *Exercise Plan*: thighmaster, buttmaster(?), exercise tapes, hoping to walk once the snow melts.
> *Start date*: 03/06/2008
> *Height*: 5'10"
> *Goal*: 175 by April 2009
> *Weight at start*: 260



When your stuck indoors you can make up your own routine   If you have stairs you can work up to going up and down for 25 min w/o stopping.  Once you can do that easily try running up and down.  The key is to do it at your pace.  Jumping rope is another activity you can do indoors.  If you don't have a rope or if you're as uncoordinated as I am just go through the motions w/o the rope (hop and turn arms)  Jumping jacks are great too.


----------



## NJFabFour

Well, here I am again!  I was totally "off" for awhile (off the DIS and off my diet!   ) but I am finally back on track!  As we can all tell from reading these boards, it's a process and a journey with peaks and valleys like any road!  I had gained back about 4 - 5 pounds of my initial 6 pound loss but finally started to get back in gear and turn things around.  Now am back down to 181.5 for a total loss of 7 pounds.  I have been back to eating better and getting on the treadmill . . . . soooo proud of myself that I got off work early and made myself do 50 minutes on treadmill before diving into my Saladworks Ceasar salad for lunch!

I'm trying to catch up with the posts but have a few more pages to go!  
Welcome to all the new folks . . . too many to list since I've been off so glad you're all aboard!



tmatthews said:


> Twinsformimi - WELCOME ABOARD! If you did it once you CAN and WILL do it again! I too have lost weight to only put it back on PLUS SOME! Why do we do that to ourselves??  I have been walking too but using DVDS to walk (leslie sansone) She is ondemand too. Try it. I find her to be very encouraging in the beginning. Welcome again!!!! HERE'S TO YOU!



tmatthews:  I have on demand . . . where do I look for this??  What is it under?  Would love to try it!



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Its a good thing DH is home today, or I know I would be making a run to Wendys or Burger King!  I'm suprised I didn't do it while on my hour lunch break this week!  This has not been a good week for me, as you can tell - kids have not slept though the night in weeks, I just started my first job since having DD 3 years ago, and I've been working  hour days when I'm really suposed to be working 4 hour days!  I need something other than food to reward myself with - any ideas??
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> ​



SharpMomOfTwo:  Oh how I can relate!  I found it so hard to work out at all when my DisTwins were younger.  Getting the treadmill and the kids getting a bit older (and more able to occupy themselves) has been the answer to my prayers!  It's still hard with working but I try to get a workout or two (if I'm really motivated) squeezed in on the weekends and one or two during the week as my goal (obviously, not always achieved.)  I also found that it has helped to lose by eliminating the fast food.  I'll do Subway or Saladworks instead but cutting out all fast food (which I used to hit all the time as I am on the road for my job several times during the day) helps!  I love to reward myself too and am hoping to do so when I hit my first 10 pound loss.  One of my favorite stores is Ann Taylor Loft and I have only shopped there a few times (to reward myself for previous weight losses a few years ago) since so much of it doesn't fit and most of it is expensive.  So shopping is always a nice reward . . . maybe a new outfit for work?  


I'll try to do more catching up later!  Have to pick up kids!  Remember we all have our highs and lows but we are not alone in this and the important thing is to not give up.  A bad week is not a failure, just a pitstop along the way!


----------



## tmatthews

NJFabFour said:


> tmatthews:  I have on demand . . . where do I look for this??  What is it under?  Would love to try it!
> 
> IQUOTE]
> 
> Welcome Back NJFAB4!! Congrats on loss and doing so well !!!!
> Go to ondemand. You get a screen of choices....chose *Sports and Fitness...*then chose *Exercise TV*....then you look around but I always went to *WALKING*.... Let me know if you got it!


----------



## OU1247

I'm down 14 lbs since Jan.
About 10 more to go!!


----------



## NJFabFour

tmatthews said:


> NJFabFour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Back NJFAB4!! Congrats on loss and doing so well !!!!
> Go to ondemand. You get a screen of choices....chose *Sports and Fitness...*then chose *Exercise TV*....then you look around but I always went to *WALKING*.... Let me know if you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I couldn't find it unfortunately, maybe our ondemands are different?  Mine takes me to Videos and there is a list of other options with one being Sports (but no Fitness or Exercise).  I tried doing a "search" but no luck!  Oh well, I'll have to stick with walking on the treadmill while watching my Sex In The City DVD's . . . not exactly workout watching but distracting nonetheless!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NJFabFour

tmatthews said:


> NJFabFour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Back NJFAB4!! Congrats on loss and doing so well !!!!
> Go to ondemand. You get a screen of choices....chose *Sports and Fitness...*then chose *Exercise TV*....then you look around but I always went to *WALKING*.... Let me know if you got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I couldn't find it unfortunately, maybe our ondemands are different?  Mine takes me to Videos and there is a list of other options (under Browse) with one being Sports (under "All Free") but no Fitness or Exercise.  I tried doing a "search" but no luck!  Oh well, I'll have to stick with walking on the treadmill while watching my Sex In The City DVD's . . . not exactly workout watching but distracting nonetheless!!
Click to expand...


----------



## maidenfairy

OU1247 said:


> I'm down 14 lbs since Jan.
> About 10 more to go!!



Way to go! You should be very proud of yourself.

I have found a new workout. Wii boxing. Just imagine you are slugging the person who ticked you off last. It is very effective. Still haven't gotten a scale. the scale frightens me. I just know if it is here I will obsess over it.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Just wanted to say "GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!" for this weekend.  I know its harder for most on Sat & Sun because the whole family is home, and DD wants to go to the mall, DH wants to have a bite out, DS has basketball, etc.  My DH and I actually work today, so its just like a weekday for us, but he was off yesterday (Fri) so that was out first "weekend day."  I really hope to be out of the 200s by this Monday (I'm soooo close!), so I'm really going to try and get myself on the treadmill - good luck to everyone else!!


*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## mom2faith

I've been all over the place looking for weight loss buddies, should've started here!!

First trip to WDW in Sept '08 (actually first Disney Trip ever!!).

Starting weight : 213.2
Goal weight: 140 - 145
Problem - I eat too much!  I am additcted to food (she says as she shoves more donuts in her mouth)
Plan - I have done Low Carb and WW in the past and am looking to do more of a combination.  I could be exactly on my points in WW, but would not lose because it was all carbs and I just don't lose weight when I eat refined carbs.
At the same time, I can't low Carb all the way because I miss them and then I BINGE!!!
Excersize - bought an eliptical 2 weeks ago, set it up 1 week ago, plean to use it....tomorrow??? I stare at it and think "gee I should just do it" and then I reach for more food and say "ahh, maybe later"

Can't "weight" to get started!!

Amy


----------



## Aliceacc

mom2faith said:


> I stare at it and think "gee I should just do it" and then I reach for more food and say "ahh, maybe later"
> 
> 
> Amy



I like you already Amy!  Welcome!


----------



## momof3littlelilos

I'm just checking in to let people know that while I have been exercising, I'm totally losing the battle against the Girl Scout Cookies. How can you fight the power of the Samoas?
I need for March 20th to pass so DD7 won't bring anymore into the house (DH adds some for us each time DD brings her cookie order in.)
I hope everyone else has more strength than I have


----------



## Aliceacc

I let my husband buy the GS cookies this year. He forgot that I LOVE Thin Mints so we didn't get any 

But I have NOT been good this week. Time to get back on track!!!


----------



## maidenfairy

I'm so full of GS cookies. If I look at another one I think I'll explode. Why are their cookies so delicious? Why?


----------



## rumrunnergirl

My DD is in Girl Scouts also. My household has gone thru almost 10 boxes. I've had 1/2 of one Thin Mint, and that's it! 

When the kids open a box and the smell wafts thru the air, I just tell myself "this too shall pass". LOL

Amy - for lo carb, you don't give them up entirely. You cut them out for a bit and then slowly add them back it. I thought I would really miss bread, and so far so good except for one incident with a loaf of Panera Bread, LOL. I've had small amounts of ravioli, biscuits, danishes, etc., without totally blowing my carb count for the day. I really don't think about my beloved carbs anymore because I am so focused on getting into that new bathing suit I bought!


----------



## momof3littlelilos

rumrunnergirl said:


> My DD is in Girl Scouts also. My household has gone thru almost 10 boxes. I've had 1/2 of one Thin Mint, and that's it!



 
unbelievable! you are officially my idol


----------



## NJFabFour

Yes, kudos to you rumrunnergirl!!  VERY impressive!   
We usually buy 2 - 4 boxes of EACH kind of cookie!!   
This year I told DD it was only 1 of each!  I actually really liked the CinnaSpins (100 calorie packs) and tried to focus on those but confess to half a box each of the PeanutButter Patties/Tagalongs and Samoas!     But now those days (and any remaining boxes) are gone and it's bikini days ahead!   
While the timing coincided pretty well with my diet and kept my purchasing low, I have to say that here in Jersey, it was a terrible decision for the G.S. to move the sales to January/February!  We stood outside a grocery store for 3 hours and I wish I had a dollar for each person that passed us and said "Sorry, I'm on a diet!"


----------



## abarnold

well my dd sells the girls scout cookies- so i have had SEVERAL- but on the bright side I work it off and put it in my alloted calorie intake for the day.  On the bright side- I am now fitting into a size smaller jeans!!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

abarnold said:


> On the bright side- I am now fitting into a size smaller jeans!!


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

Is it too late to join in the fun?

I just started WW again.  I was very successful on WW before - lost weight before my wedding, and after DD, and now I'm back again after DS.  He's 3, so the excuses have to stop now before the "baby" of the so-called baby weight starts shaving.   

My main target is to get into great shorts wearing shape and bathing suit shape for WDW in Jan 09.  I'm pretty active (I just finished my second 3-Day Walk for Breast Cancer Research in November) but I just eat the wrong things in the wrong portions!  

Starting weight: 189.2
Current weight: 185.4
Goal weight: 140


----------



## NJFabFour

LastLookAtTheCastle said:


> Is it too late to join in the fun?
> 
> He's 3, so the excuses have to stop now before the "baby" of the so-called baby weight starts shaving.



 
I hear ya!  And WELCOME!  You and I are at the same starting point so let's hope we can be looking good in those bathing suits soon!   
Congrats on the 3 day!  A great and admirable accomplishment!


----------



## tmatthews

Anyone had any experience with the 6 day makeover from some guy I think his name is michael???? Having a brain drain right now and can't think of the infomercial I saw in the middle of the night. I know it cost about 100 and he tells you your body type and foods to eat.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

I am back with WW and when I weighed in this week I lost over a pound.  So I am on target for my Sept. 08 WDW goal.  I need to lose an average of 1 pound a week.  

Right now I am having a light lunch after working out.  Small slice of Italian bread, 1/2 cup of grapes, 1 slice of pepperjack cheese, and 8 oz of fat free milk.  I feel powerful!


----------



## Jazmine8

tmatthews said:


> Anyone had any experience with the 6 day makeover from some guy I think his name is michael???? Having a brain drain right now and can't think of the infomercial I saw in the middle of the night. I know it cost about 100 and he tells you your body type and foods to eat.


Happy Monday morning everyone. I haven't been posting on here for quite some time and have been very discouraged by my lack of weight loss.  to all of the newbies that have come on board. Congratulations to all who have done well losing weight and keeping it off  

Yes I have done it and it does work. I did the plan a few years ago but I wasn't as disciplined as I am now about losing weight. I did it about 8-10 years ago and did drop the weight fairly quickly. I was moving to FL to do the Disney college program and had to look great in my Daisy Dukes shorts and little tank tops  I didn't stick with it because I got lazy and the program is strict at first until you find your rythm. I now know how to grocery shop and cook better (alternative cooking but didn't give up the taste sort of thing). So a week ago I decided to order it again from HSN on the special they were having. I should have it in my hands by today per UPS. I misplaced my old program materials and had to order this one plus there's more included in the box. I mean six weeks will pass and whether or not I use it, the six weeks will still go by any. So why not try it all over again I tell myself. 

Oh and it's officially called the Michael Thurmond's 6 Week Body Makeover provided by Provida


----------



## smwf71

Hi - I'm down 3.4 today - well, really only 1.4 'cause I was up 2 last Monday - I'm in a new decade of #'s - the 160's - at the top, but I started 1/2/08 at 187, so I'm psyched!

Have a great day!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well I stayed on my diet all week (like always), worked a good amount as well.  Yesterday, I worked from 9.30am to 7.30pm  and only got to eat my cereal for breakfast for the whole day.  So I figured I would loose a bit of weight this morning... *NOPE!*  I'm still at the same weight I was at last Monday.  I've been so close (within 1 pound this week) to getting into the 190's for like a freekin month now!  I'm just getting so frustrated!  I know I need to get on the treadmill more, but its just rediculous that I'm not loosing anything at all, and still staying *WAY *under my alloted 26 points.  Maybe if I eat something bad that I souldn't have I'll loose an ounce. 


*EDIT*:  Just did 30 minute walk/jog on the treadmill - feeling better about myself!  I'm going to try to do it twice a day every day that I don't work, so that means one more time today, Tues, Wed, and Thurs and most likely Sun too (This week I only worked yesterday, and this Fri and Sat but for 10.5 hours each day!!).


----------



## SilverMickey

Good Morning!

My scale broke!  My pants fit better...  but I'm not sure of my numbers today.  I'm hoping its just the battery so I'm headed out to get a new one.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## CRdisMom

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Well I stayed on my diet all week (like always), worked a good amount as well.  Yesterday, I worked from 9.30am to 7.30pm  and only got to eat my cereal for breakfast for the whole day.  So I figured I would loose a bit of weight this morning... *NOPE!*  I'm still at the same weight I was at last Monday.  I've been so close (within 1 pound this week) to getting into the 190's for like a freekin month now!  I'm just getting so frustrated!  I know I need to get on the treadmill more, but its just rediculous that I'm not loosing anything at all, and still staying *WAY *under my alloted 26 points.  Maybe if I eat something bad that I souldn't have I'll loose an ounce.
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:  Just did 30 minute walk/jog on the treadmill - feeling better about myself!  I'm going to try to do it twice a day every day that I don't work, so that means one more time today, Tues, Wed, and Thurs and most likely Sun too (This week I only worked yesterday, and this Fri and Sat but for 10.5 hours each day!!).



I did WW for a while and we called that Plateauing. I found if I changed something about my routine added a protein in the AM or changed the equipment I used the weight would start coming off. Granted it wasn't fast but it would get things moving in the right direction. 

You are sooo close keep it up!


----------



## tiffo

Hello everyone!  I just found this group and I am hoping to join you all.  I will be visiting WDW in 24 days with my hubby and 2 little girls 3 & 6.  I have been trying to loose some weight for the trip with out too much luck.  I am down about 5 pounds over about 2 months.  I would like to loose about 100lbs.  I think I am in denial.  I was always skinny growing up until my 20's.  I gained lots of weight when I was diagnosed with a thyroid problem.  I can't blame the continued weight gain on that now.  I had been walking 2 miles 4 times a week, but have slacked off.  You have inspired me.  I may not be a small as I would like, but I am feeling more energetic.

Tiff


----------



## dreamer17555

Huh? So I would like to report a loss but honestly I gained 2lbs! I have been working my tail off at the gym and eating very little (except last night at dinner- we went out, first time in two months!) That being said I can wear my size 9 jeans- and they aren't insanely tight (a little tight but very comfortable for sitting and moving and all that jazz) So I guess I should be happy with that, no? I really think I hate my scale though. Stupid thing tends to say I lose weight when my body hasn't changed and gained weight when it has.

-Becca-


----------



## sueh

Can I jump on this wagon?

I will be going to WDW in July for our first family trip and would like to be able to enjoy myself without being out of breath from walking.

Name: Sue
Age: 37
Location: Plymouth, MA
hurdles to overcome: learning to eat better
Exercise: Turbo jam exercise videos
Start date: (I started exercising in Feb) 2-17-08
Goal: 130
Weight at start: 173
Weight loss to date: 3.5

Thanks


----------



## Suzanna1973

I gave up the exercise and diet for a while...HUGE MISTAKE!!!
Back on my wagon today!

Goal this week: 5 lbs....Weight watchers, ablounger, and weight machine!

I WILL DO IT!!!

*one day at a time*


----------



## maidenfairy

I bought a scale. so I weigh 144. Being only 5'1 on a good day, I would like to get down to 130. I am parking as far away from my work so I walk more, and doing the Wii boxing. My arms are killing me. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## tmatthews

What do you think???? Can I lose 20 pounds in two weeks????  Darn this weight! I really wanted to be thinner for vaca but doesn't look like it! Guess I will try for summer!?!?!


----------



## tmatthews

Jazmine8 said:


> Happy Monday morning everyone. I haven't been posting on here for quite some time and have been very discouraged by my lack of weight loss.  to all of the newbies that have come on board. Congratulations to all who have done well losing weight and keeping it off
> 
> Yes I have done it and it does work. I did the plan a few years ago but I wasn't as disciplined as I am now about losing weight. I did it about 8-10 years ago and did drop the weight fairly quickly. I was moving to FL to do the Disney college program and had to look great in my Daisy Dukes shorts and little tank tops  I didn't stick with it because I got lazy and the program is strict at first until you find your rythm. I now know how to grocery shop and cook better (alternative cooking but didn't give up the taste sort of thing). So a week ago I decided to order it again from HSN on the special they were having. I should have it in my hands by today per UPS. I misplaced my old program materials and had to order this one plus there's more included in the box. I mean six weeks will pass and whether or not I use it, the six weeks will still go by any. So why not try it all over again I tell myself.
> 
> Oh and it's officially called the Michael Thurmond's 6 Week Body Makeover provided by Provida



I don't eat meat...would that cause a problem with the program? Good luck with this...let me know how you make out w/ it and maybe I'll join you in a six week quest! Not working my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Monday weigh in! I am down 1 pound and 1/2" in my butt. Not a lot for the week, but the kids went to a birthday party and there was extra ice cream cake and you know the rest . . . LOL  . . . so today at the gym I did 90 minutes on the treadmill & burned over 1000 calories.

Whenever my kids face an obstacle, I remind them of the little mice in Cinderella, making her dress for the ball, singing "we can do it, we can do it, there's really nothing to it . . ." - so let's all sing it together about our weight-loss journey!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

tmatthews said:


> What do you think???? Can I lose 20 pounds in two weeks????  Darn this weight! I really wanted to be thinner for vaca but doesn't look like it! Guess I will try for summer!?!?!




You can probably lose 10! I did in my first two weeks. I am doing lo-carb. Even if you don't eat meat there are lots of other options - eggs, cheeses, nuts and salad. If you eat fish, that is also allowed.


----------



## Mel2421

Anyone serious about a jumpstart to your weight loss.  Check out my post #647 it works!  I am smaller than I have been in over 15 years.  Shopping for size 6's is so wonderfully bizarre.  Trust me on this it worked for me.  Good Luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all, I need some opinions.  I have two questions - first one is I'm doing WW, and I love it, but the weight loss is rather slow.  What do you think if I gave up WW for just 2 weeks and went back on Atkins just to see how much more I could loose, and then go back to WW again.  I could never stay on Atkins for much more than 2 weeks anyway!  My second question is kinda... personal... I'm totally constipated.  I finally gave in last night and took a laxative, and around 2.30am I went, and then again this morning, but I know theres more to come, and its just not happening.  What am I eating wrong??  I was thinking of taking a colon cleansing product, but they are really expencive, and we just can' afford that right now.  Is there anything I can do?  Let me know pals!!!



*Together We Can Do This!!*

​

PS - Been doing my treadmill about 60 minutes a day and feelin great!


----------



## westcoastdisfan

Hi - hope I can join this thread too!

I am going to WDW 5/3-5/11 and I think a trip to WDW will be great way to inspire me to stay on plan.  I'd love to wear the cute clothes I got for my trip 2 years ago.

Been on Medifast for 2 weeks now.  Weight flew off week 1 and now I am stalled, but not cheating, so just trying to hang in there.  Getting treadmill delivered next week so I can workout on it and prepare for my WDW visit as I am a WDW "warrior" when it comes to how fast I move within park!

I would love a diet buddy if anyone wants one.  Also, trying to figure out how I stay on plan while there (much harder than on programs like Jenny Craig and WW) given how many restrictions I have on food.


Name: Laura
Age: 40
Location: Northern California
Type of diet: Medifast (5+1)
Excercise: Walking dog, soon to add strengthening exercises
Start date of diet: 3/1/08
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 303
Weight loss to date: 15 lbs (287.2)


----------



## mkymouse1928

I am going to jump on this bandwagon!

May name is Jessica and I love  to eat!!! I have been doing WW but the scale keeps going in the wrong direction.  Ughh!

Current Weight: 211
Goal:  135
Downfall: CHOCOLATE (Easter is going to be killer for me)


----------



## rumrunnergirl

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I could never stay on Atkins for much more than 2 weeks anyway!  My second question is kinda... personal... I'm totally constipated.  I finally gave in last night and took a laxative, and around 2.30am I went, and then again this morning, but I know theres more to come, and its just not happening.  What am I eating wrong??



I've been on Atkins since January 7. It's not bad at all! Every day I have a HUGE salad - 3 C romaine and 1 C chopped veggies - topped with 3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed. I get it at the bulk food store and grind it in my coffee bean grinder. The cost is $1.59 for a pound, and that is a LOT!!
You don't have to grind it though, it will still work. You can also get psyllium (spelling?) husks, they are sold next to the laxatives in a pill form.


----------



## tmatthews

rumrunnergirl said:


> Monday weigh in! I am down 1 pound and 1/2" in my butt. Not a lot for the week, but the kids went to a birthday party and there was extra ice cream cake and you know the rest . . . LOL  . . . so today at the gym I did 90 minutes on the treadmill & burned over 1000 calories.
> 
> Whenever my kids face an obstacle, I remind them of the little mice in Cinderella, making her dress for the ball, singing "we can do it, we can do it, there's really nothing to it . . ." - so let's all sing it together about our weight-loss journey!



congrats on loss!! Love the optimism!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey everyone!

I just wanted to post a reminder for everyone - _expecially newbies _- to post their weekly weight loss.  I think its a great motovator for everyone reading this board to see how much everyone is losing, and *how *they are doing it.  For example, I'm doing WW, and hitting the treadmill twice a day for about 40 minutes each time.  I only started doing the treadmill this week, and I have lost weight already.  I have a weekend trip to Baltimore (just Dh and I, no kiddies!) in about 13 weeks, so I want to be at 185 by the time we get there.  As of right now, I have 14 more pounds to go!!  That means I have to loose just over a pound a week, which I know I will do since I'm killing myself on the treadmill!    



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## CRdisMom

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to post a reminder for everyone - _expecially newbies _- to post their weekly weight loss.  I think its a great motovator for everyone reading this board to see how much everyone is losing, and *how *they are doing it.  For example, I'm doing WW, and hitting the treadmill twice a day for about 40 minutes each time.  I only started doing the treadmill this week, and I have lost weight already.  I have a weekend trip to Baltimore (just Dh and I, no kiddies!) in about 13 weeks, so I want to be at 185 by the time we get there.  As of right now, I have 14 more pounds to go!!  That means I have to loose just over a pound a week, which I know I will do since I'm killing myself on the treadmill!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> ​



Congrats.  This must mean that you broke the 190 barrier!  YEAH!!!! 

I have not lost any lbs in last week.  We are still battling the flu.  I laughed at people that said it can take up to 3 weeks to clear up.  Ugh ! I am hoping to get down to 165 before May 5.  This is an achievable goal.  I am at 173 right now.  I still have the inches I lost when I started but I would really love to see the scale read 160-something.  It is so psychological.  I am still trying to get to the gym on a regular basis.  I still haven't cut all the bad stuff out of my diet (french fries on grocery day are sooo good.) Just need a little more will power and it will go.  I think I might try the Slim Fast for a week to see if I can't get myself motivated.


----------



## hvivona

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> For example, I'm doing WW, and hitting the treadmill twice a day for about 40 minutes each time.



Great example!  My trainer told me this week that after 40 min cardio your body just stops burning fat and anything after that 40min time frame you're just spinning your wheels.  He said to do just what you are doing...two 40 min sessions a day will actually burn more calories over all than a straight 80-90 min session.  

I am 5'2" and 5 years ago I weighed 160 lbs....fairly big for my height.  I went on WW and started working out regularly.  In about a year I was down to 125.  I started strength training with my cardio and dropped to 115.  Now, I'm all muscle and super healthy.  I promise you guys if I can do it, you all definatley can!  I'm proud to see so many people making life changes and making the decision to be healthy!  You are all rock stars!!!!!!  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## thomasclan85

Ooooooooooh, I'm so glad I found this thread. I was thinking this forum would be an awesome place to start a weight loss support/help page after reading all about the nice things that people had done for others while at DW yesterday. I forget what the thread was called but people had reported what others had done for them and what they had done for others while in DW. It made my day to read about strangers helping strangers like that.

I started gaining weight in primary school. I'm a sexual abuse survivor and I think it all started then trying to make myself unattractive to my abuser (unconsciously). Anyway, the weight kept piling on. I am at my heaviest ever now. Thanks goodness I'm 5'9 1/2 " tall or I wouldn't be able to get through the door. My hubby's aunt is shorter than me and weighs much less but is just as large as me because she's shorter. I'm not an active person but I'm no couch potato. I keep busy doing housework,etc. I gained a lot of weight (150 pounds in 4 years) after I was fired for no reason from a job I had had for 10 years. (There were issues with water not being properly tested, people getting sick, and I have a big mouth so they got rid of me) I did fight and WIN my unemployment though. Anway, I took a CNA course and went to work for a home health care business for a couple years. My husband is a truck driver (home every day) and works nights and my daughter had to ride with him at night (slept in the sleeper, she LOVED riding with him) because I have serious trust issues when it comes to my daughter (she is a special needs child) and because it would have taken everything I made as an CNA to pay for childcare. Most people in my community don't want to care for kids if you want to claim childcare on your taxes. My 'child' is also 21   I feel so old.  Anyway, last year he asked me to quit work and stay home with her and so I did. I put on some MORE weight even though I had been vegetarian for a year by then. Look, I was raised by my grandparents. We had gardens with LOTS of taters  and we ate lots of bread and taters  Being a vegetarian with a huge tater and bread habit is NOT good, believe me. So, I'm the off the vegetarian wagon (for now- I will go back). I need some serious help ya'll. Believe it or not, other than pains in my joints and having problems sitting in some chairs (with arms) I don't have big issues with my weight. I'm not sick(ever). My blood pressure is fine, sugar is fine, etc). I just miss being able to get down on my knees without all this pain. Normally I wouldn't tell anyone my weight but I read over a lot of the posts and I feel really comfortable here.   Wish me luck ya'll and Good Luck to everyone else trying to get back to a healthier weight.

With that said, here are my statistics for everyone to see.

Name: Linda
Age: 41
Location: Virginia
Diet: Eating for Life
hurdles to overcome: just love good food too much
Exercise: walking on treadmill, in yard, riding exercise bike
Start date: TODAY! 03/12/2008
Goal: 150 pounds
Weight at start: 420
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## thomasclan85

post deleted, duplicate post, sorry


----------



## MouseFan71

This thread is just what I needed, count me in!!!  My name is Amy and we (Myself 36, DH 34, DD 6, DD 4 and DS 3) are traveling to Disney 12/4 - 12/12 with my *skinny* friend and her family.  Every year I say "I will look acceptable in my bathing suit" but it hasn't happened yet and I hate the feeling of not fully enjoying my vacation or my children because I'm self-consious of how I look.  Here's my current stats:

Name:   Amy
Location:  Rochester, NY
Problem:  I love to eat after my kids go to bed, all the calories after 8pm have really added up.
Diets:  I've done Herbal Life, Slim Fast and LA Weight Loss.  Now I am on a combination of Slim Fast and LA Weight Loss.
Exercise:  4 or 5 days a week at the Northwest YMCA.  35 minutes of cardio (treadmill, bike and elipitical) and 15 minutes of weights.
Current weight: 168
Goal: 115 - 120 (yeah baby!!!)


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

MouseFan71 said:


> This thread is just what I needed, count me in!!!  My name is Amy and we (Myself 36, DH 34, DD 6, DD 4 and DS 3) are traveling to Disney 12/4 - 12/12 with my *skinny* friend and her family.  Every year I say "I will look acceptable in my bathing suit" but it hasn't happened yet and I hate the feeling of not fully enjoying my vacation or my children because I'm self-consious of how I look.  Here's my current stats:
> 
> Name:   Amy
> Location:  Rochester, NY
> Problem:  I love to eat after my kids go to bed, all the calories after 8pm have really added up.
> Diets:  I've done Herbal Life, Slim Fast and LA Weight Loss.  Now I am on a combination of Slim Fast and LA Weight Loss.
> Exercise:  4 or 5 days a week at the Northwest YMCA.  35 minutes of cardio (treadmill, bike and elipitical) and 15 minutes of weights.
> Current weight: 168
> Goal: 115 - 120 (yeah baby!!!)





Hey Amy, and Welcome!!  168 isn't to bad of a starting wiehgt - wish I were there now!!!  You said that you are going to Disney 12/4-12/12 and your signature says that your staying at the POP - are you going for Pop Warner?  If not, be ready for a cheerleading invation!!  That is when they go, and where they stay!  We will also be there from 12/9 - 12/16, but we are staying at POFQ.  Maybe we will see eachother there as our skinnier selves!



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## brttjt77

My family and I are going to Disney for our first time in 47 days!! I'm so excited for us all! I have three kids ages 11, 10 and 7. I've put on a good bit of weight. I was always no more than 120 lbs. And now weigh more than I even did pregnant with my kids. My ex- husband (father of my two oldest children) pasted away in August 07 by his own choice. My children and myself have taken it real hard. On top of that my husband and I quit smoking 2 weeks ago . But its been hard and I'm now I'm trying to get back in shape. And not substitute eating with my not smoking. 


It'll be nice knowing I'm not doing this alone....

Name: Brittany
Age: 30
Location: Georgia
Type of diet: eating less, watching what I eat (eating healthier), and not eating late
Excercise: Walking treadmill, crunches, weights
Start date of diet: 3/1/08
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 170
Weight loss to date: 5 lbs


----------



## tmatthews

Welcome, Welcome to all the newbies! This is a great thread for support! 

*brttjt77* did you try that pill to help you stop smoking? I have two friends who used it and was very successful!

*thomasclan85* sounds like you need to do this and take time for yourself! You deserve to feel better!

0 weight loss so far this week.....walked 2 miles last night and feel a lot better!!! I too love my carbos!!!


----------



## MouseFan71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey Amy, and Welcome!!  168 isn't to bad of a starting wiehgt - wish I were there now!!!  You said that you are going to Disney 12/4-12/12 and your signature says that your staying at the POP - are you going for Pop Warner?  If not, be ready for a cheerleading invation!!  That is when they go, and where they stay!  We will also be there from 12/9 - 12/16, but we are staying at POFQ.  Maybe we will see eachother there as our skinnier selves!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> ​



Hi there,

No, we are not part of Pop Warner, they historically stay at All Stars and POR (at least that's where they stayed the last 2 years).  We stayed at Pop Century during PW week last year and didn't see them at all but they had quite a fight at the All Stars.  Keep an eye out for me, I'll be the *skinny* brunette in my thong at the parks. LOL!!!   Gotta go drink my Slim Fast shake, yum!!!


----------



## MouseFan71

brttjt77 said:


> My family and I are going to Disney for our first time in 47 days!! I'm so excited for us all! I have three kids ages 11, 10 and 7. I've put on a good bit of weight. I was always no more than 120 lbs. And now weigh more than I even did pregnant with my kids. My ex- husband (father of my two oldest children) pasted away in August 07 by his own choice. My children and myself have taken it real hard. On top of that my husband and I quit smoking 2 weeks ago . But its been hard and I'm now I'm trying to get back in shape. And not substitute eating with my not smoking.
> 
> 
> It'll be nice knowing I'm not doing this alone....
> 
> Name: Brittany
> Age: 30
> Location: Georgia
> Type of diet: eating less, watching what I eat (eating healthier), and not eating late
> Excercise: Walking treadmill, crunches, weights
> Start date of diet: 3/1/08
> Goal: 130
> Weight at start of diet: 170
> Weight loss to date: 5 lbs



Congrats on quitting smoking especially given the rough year you've had, I'm sorry to hear about your ex-husband.  I quit smoking in 1999 after an 11 year, 2 pack a day habit.  Try buying fresh peas in the pod, I would sit and split the peas for hours and eat them, it helped with my hand to mouth habit and was actually good for me.  Try it while you watch TV or other times that you used to smoke.  Good luck!!!


----------



## thomasclan85

tmatthews said:


> Welcome, Welcome to all the newbies! This is a great thread for support!
> 
> *brttjt77* did you try that pill to help you stop smoking? I have two friends who used it and was very successful!
> 
> *thomasclan85* sounds like you need to do this and take time for yourself! You deserve to feel better!
> 
> 0 weight loss so far this week.....walked 2 miles last night and feel a lot better!!! I too love my carbos!!!



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

What a great idea!  Im taking the inlaws and my 3 kids (6,4,2) to WDW in January 09.  I have started training for a 5K in May, and am hoping to break 185 before I run this thing (or my knees will hate me!)!

Good Luck!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

So I didnt do the info on the last post.  Sorry.


Name: Emily
Age: 37
Location: NC (Tarheels, baby!!!)
Diet: Working out like a fiend!
hurdles to overcome: just love good food too much
Exercise: Cross training for a 5K
Start date: 3/11/08
Goal: 140
Weight at start: 198
Weight loss to date: 0

Lets get this done!!


----------



## tiffo

I forgot to put my info up when I introduced myself.  I hope to loose a few more pounds before our trip.  We leave in 23 days!  Yeah!



Name: Tiffany
Age: 35
Location: Indiana
Type of diet: eating less, cut out late night snacks
Excercise: Walking treadmill, 
Start date of diet: 2/1/08
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 255
Weight loss to date: 5 lbs




1998 POFQ
2004 POP
2006 POP
2008 POP


----------



## mom2faith

I weighed myself for the first time 2 weeks ago.  I was anal that first week of staying on plan. (WW/Lo Carb).  I gained weight!!  I was shattered.  I was up most of the night that first week peeing because I rarely drink water and my system was adjusting. I gave up.  right there and then.  
Well, almost a week ago (and a week after this occurred) I found this site. And, although I am not officially back at it yet ( I say as I swallow my lunch time chocolate bar), I can say I did lose a pound.  I guess it takes a while to catch up with me.  

And suddenly I remember this from last time....one good week does not show on the scale for me until a whole week later!!  

Can you ladies remind me of this?  I never seem to remember this when I need too!!

Amy
SW 213.2
CW 212.6
GW 150
Plan: WW/Lo Carb combo: because neither will do it for me on their own
Excersize: Still looking at that brand new elliptical machine in my living room - will someone just get my a** on it already!!  I know if I do it once, I will keep doing it - so what is it so hard to do it the first time?


----------



## MouseFan71

ok mom2faith, get your backside on that machine already!!!!  I love the eliptical machine at the YMCA, I wish I had one in my living room.  Throw on some music with a really great beat and get movin'!!!  Did that help?? Good luck.


----------



## MouseFan71

I was doing really great yesterday:  a shake for breakfast, a Smart One Enchilada for lunch and then..... I went to the Cheesecake Factory for dinner with friends and well, I didn't do so well.  So I'm back on the wagon today and will be heading to the YMCA shortly to burn some of those calories.   Has anyone tried Alli that new OTC weight loss pill?  It sounds like a lot of us are trying the diet and exercise thing and I'm wondering if that pill would be helpful.  Any info on it would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2my3kids

MouseFan71 said:


> I was doing really great yesterday:  a shake for breakfast, a Smart One Enchilada for lunch and then..... I went to the Cheesecake Factory for dinner with friends and well, I didn't do so well.  So I'm back on the wagon today and will be heading to the YMCA shortly to burn some of those calories.   Has anyone tried Alli that new OTC weight loss pill?  It sounds like a lot of us are trying the diet and exercise thing and I'm wondering if that pill would be helpful.  Any info on it would be appreciated.  Thanks!



From what I have heard it has VERY bad side effects, I guess when you eat you better rush to the bathroom or you will need to change clothes..


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

MouseFan71 said:


> Has anyone tried Alli that new OTC weight loss pill?  It sounds like a lot of us are trying the diet and exercise thing and I'm wondering if that pill would be helpful.  Any info on it would be appreciated.  Thanks!




I think everyone knows deep down inside that if there were a "magic pill" out there, we would all be skinnie minnies by now,  but no such pill exists!  The ones on the market make your heart race and make you all jumpie which if your not carefull can give you a heart attach.  I remember a few years ago, there were pro football players dying at training camp because they were taking the pills and then working out and their hearts just gave out from it.  Now maybe they had an underlying heart condition, but who really wants to take that chance??  I want to be thin and healthy, and I am on my way to it !  I'm eating healthy, working out twice a day for 35-40 minutes a time and I'm feeling great about myself for the first time ever!  I KNOW I'm going to do this, and its not going to be with some over-priced sugar pill that some fake Dr. has endorced to help me loose an extra 5 pounds (If you look at the fine print on all the weight loss pills, thats really all they say they will help you loose!!).  Just keep at it, diet and excersize is the only way!      



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## momof3littlelilos

Alli?
I'd rather be fat for life than soil myself in public. But, hey, I'm just weird that way.  

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19587389/

The GS cookies are finally gone! So I'm eating healthier. I've been using my thighmaster and buttmaster (what a funny name, I fell silly saying it.) almost constantly while I'm online.
I've started climbing the stairs more (thanks for the suggestion) but I'm still really looking forward to the warmer weather so that I can pull out the stroller and walk. I'm also looking forward to my Kathy Kaehler DVD...she just ships awfully slowly.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Heres some more info about Alli:

Another drug is available to aid your weight-loss efforts, but this time you don't need a prescription. Alli (pronounced AL-eye) is meant for overweight adults who are struggling to shed excess pounds. With its easy access and weight-loss promises, is Alli your answer to losing weight permanently? 

Here, Donald Hensrud, M.D., a preventive medicine and nutrition specialist at Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn., answers common questions about Alli. 

What is Alli?
Alli is the reduced-strength version of orlistat (Xenical), a prescription drug to treat obesity. It's approved for over-the-counter sale to overweight adults 18 years and older. Alli is meant to be used in conjunction with a low-calorie, low-fat diet and regular exercise.

How does Alli work?
Alli promotes weight loss by decreasing absorption of fat by the intestines, which reduces the number of calories you absorb.

Lipase, an enzyme found in the digestive tract, helps break down dietary fat into smaller components, so it can be used or stored for energy. Alli works by disabling lipase, which prevents the enzyme from breaking down the fat while it's in your digestive tract. The undigested fat continues through the intestines and is eliminated through bowel movements.

Alli is taken with fat-containing meals, up to three times a day. Because of how Alli works, it's recommended that you eat no more than 15 grams of fat with each meal. Eating higher amounts of fat can cause unwanted effects, such as urgent bowel movements, diarrhea and gas with oily spotting.

How much weight could I lose using Alli?
Alli can help you lose weight, but the weight loss likely won't be great  perhaps just a few pounds more than you would lose with diet and exercise alone. Only a small number of studies have evaluated the effectiveness of Alli. And many of the weight-loss estimates are based on studies conducted on its prescription-strength counterpart, Xenical.

The average weight loss for prescription-strength Xenical is modest  about 6 pounds greater than diet and exercise alone after one year. So at half the strength, Alli could conceivably result in an average of 3 pounds lost in a year in addition to the approximately 8 pounds you could expect to lose from diet and exercise alone.

What are the side effects?
You may experience bowel changes when taking Alli. Ads and marketing materials refer to these changes as "treatment effects." These side effects can include:

Gas with an oily anal discharge 
Loose stools or diarrhea 
More frequent bowel movements 
Hard-to-control bowel movements 
These bowel changes result from the undigested fat going through your digestive system. You can limit the side effects by eating a low-fat diet.

Orlistat decreases the absorption of certain fat-soluble vitamins  for example, vitamins A, D and E. If you're taking Alli, you need to take a daily vitamin supplement (at a time different from when you take Alli) to prevent potential nutrient deficiencies.

How long do I need to take Alli?
According to the manufacturer, most weight loss occurs within the first six months. Many people who take medications to lose weight regain the weight they lost when they stop taking the medication. Therefore, to keep the weight off, many people continue taking medications indefinitely along with eating a low-calorie diet and exercising regularly.

How much does Alli cost?
A starter pack, which includes reference guides, a daily journal and one month's supply of medication, is about $60. A refill pack with a 40-day supply of capsules is about $75.

How does Alli fit into a healthy weight-loss plan?
As you consider Alli as a weight-loss aid, make sure that you make every effort to exercise, change your eating habits and adjust any other lifestyle factors that have contributed to your excess weight. Alli isn't the easy answer to weight loss and is meant only to supplement  not replace  a healthy diet and regular exercise.

Work with your doctor to evaluate the potential benefits and risks of Alli or any other weight-loss drugs. As a team, you can create the most effective weight-loss plan for you.



I change enough diapers, and I just ain't into poopin my pants!!!


----------



## CRdisMom

I am going to have to agree that Alli is not a wonderful drug.  I was on it for 3 mos back when it was prescription.  I have never been so embarrassed in my life. You would never know what would set off the "oily side effects".  It basically blocks fat from being absorbed. I did a good job of cutting fat from my diet but you can't cut all of it.  The worst part was ( this is really embarrassing but I don't want anyone else to have to do it) that the depends wouldn't/couldn't contain it.  Yuck I know.  

I did loose some weight but I would attribute it to the cutting of the fat not the drug itself.  I guess the drug was a deterrent to eat fatty foods.  I think of it more as a behavior modifier than a diet drug.  I would lump it in the same category as the drug they give alcoholics.  I think it is called antibuse?  

Think twice before doing it.  Just remember we all thought Phen-fen was the end all be all.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Heres some more info about Alli:
> 
> How much weight could I lose using Alli?
> Alli can help you lose weight, but the weight loss likely won't be great  perhaps just a few pounds more than you would lose with diet and exercise alone. Only a small number of studies have evaluated the effectiveness of Alli. And many of the weight-loss estimates are based on studies conducted on its prescription-strength counterpart, Xenical.
> 
> The average weight loss for prescription-strength Xenical is modest  about 6 pounds greater than diet and exercise alone after one year. So at half the strength, Alli could conceivably result in an average of 3 pounds lost in a year in addition to the approximately 8 pounds you could expect to lose from diet and exercise alone.
> 
> What are the side effects?
> You may experience bowel changes when taking Alli. Ads and marketing materials refer to these changes as "treatment effects." These side effects can include:
> 
> Gas with an oily anal discharge
> Loose stools or diarrhea
> More frequent bowel movements
> Hard-to-control bowel movements
> These bowel changes result from the undigested fat going through your digestive system. You can limit the side effects by eating a low-fat diet.
> 
> Orlistat decreases the absorption of certain fat-soluble vitamins  for example, vitamins A, D and E. If you're taking Alli, you need to take a daily vitamin supplement (at a time different from when you take Alli) to prevent potential nutrient deficiencies.
> 
> How long do I need to take Alli?
> According to the manufacturer, most weight loss occurs within the first six months. Many people who take medications to lose weight regain the weight they lost when they stop taking the medication. Therefore, to keep the weight off, many people continue taking medications indefinitely along with eating a low-calorie diet and exercising regularly.
> 
> How much does Alli cost?
> A starter pack, which includes reference guides, a daily journal and one month's supply of medication, is about $60. A refill pack with a 40-day supply of capsules is about $75.
> 
> 
> 
> I change enough diapers, and I just ain't into poopin my pants!!!




Given the price, the limited and unproven benefit (given the OTC dosage), the potential nutritional effects, and the potential for horrific public humiliation I can't see why anyone would take this...
Do that many people really see being overweight as more embarrassing than pooping yourself?


----------



## MouseFan71

Gas with an oily anal discharge 
Loose stools or diarrhea 
More frequent bowel movements 
Hard-to-control bowel movements 
These bowel changes result from the undigested fat going through your digestive system. You can limit the side effects by eating a low-fat diet.


These side effects sound just lovely - In case I didn't feel unattractive enough already let's add oily anal discharge to the mix.   YUCK!!!  No thanks, I'll stick to eating healthy and exercise.  Thanks for the info though, it's good to know.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

MouseFan71 said:


> Gas with an oily anal discharge
> Loose stools or diarrhea
> More frequent bowel movements
> Hard-to-control bowel movements
> These bowel changes result from the undigested fat going through your digestive system. You can limit the side effects by eating a low-fat diet.
> 
> 
> These side effects sound just lovely - In case I didn't feel unattractive enough already let's add oily anal discharge to the mix.   YUCK!!!  No thanks, I'll stick to eating healthy and exercise.  Thanks for the info though, it's good to know.


----------



## brttjt77

Thanks for the support and all. Yes...I used chantix to help in my quitting smoking. It really helped. Thanks for the tips also. I hope someday the urge to smoke totally goes away.


----------



## FoundMyPrince

I just found this thread yesterday and wondered if I should actually post my weight on the internet; I never thought I'd do such a thing. We leave for our trip in 74 days and I'm trying my hardest to look decent for Typhoon Lagoon.  I know we'll have a good time, but we're certainly not taking a camera there!

Name: Amy
Age: 34
Type of diet: eat less, excercise more
Excercise: treadmill 3 miles each day
Miles on treadmill to date: 15
Start date of diet: March 8
Weight at start of diet: 160
Current weight: 157
Weight loss to date: 3 lbs
Goal:  135


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all, I have a question...  I've lost just about 27 pounds now  but I have only gone down about 1 pants size... its acutally more that 1, but its less than 2....  I'm just a little frustrated, because I would have thought that I would be down more.  I mean, I can totally feel/see the difference in my whole body, hips, stomach, etc, I just thought it would be more by now... 

So I guess my question is - How much do you need to loose before you see a pant size difference?




*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> So I guess my question is - How much do you need to loose before you see a pant size difference?



It really depends, from person to person.  Personally, it has more to do with toning and exercise than it does weight loss.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> So I guess my question is - How much do you need to loose before you see a pant size difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



I think it depends more on inches lost than poundage. It also depends if the weight loss was muscle or fat, since muscle weighs more you could lose very little size if the loss was muscle...KWIM?


----------



## Kaler131

Great idea! I'd like to join in....


Name: Kris
Age: 37
Location: Ohio
Diet: Weight Watchers
hurdles to overcome: fast food addiction! Also: Girl Scout Cookies!!!
Exercise: Walking
Start date: 3/10/08
Goal: 125
Weight at start: 193
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## twins4mimi

thomasclan85 said:


> Ooooooooooh, I'm so glad I found this thread. I was thinking this forum would be an awesome place to start a weight loss support/help page after reading all about the nice things that people had done for others while at DW yesterday. I forget what the thread was called but people had reported what others had done for them and what they had done for others while in DW. It made my day to read about strangers helping strangers like that.
> 
> I started gaining weight in primary school. I'm a sexual abuse survivor and I think it all started then trying to make myself unattractive to my abuser (unconsciously). Anyway, the weight kept piling on. I am at my heaviest ever now. Thanks goodness I'm 5'9 1/2 " tall or I wouldn't be able to get through the door. My hubby's aunt is shorter than me and weighs much less but is just as large as me because she's shorter. I'm not an active person but I'm no couch potato. I keep busy doing housework,etc. I gained a lot of weight (150 pounds in 4 years) after I was fired for no reason from a job I had had for 10 years. (There were issues with water not being properly tested, people getting sick, and I have a big mouth so they got rid of me) I did fight and WIN my unemployment though. Anway, I took a CNA course and went to work for a home health care business for a couple years. My husband is a truck driver (home every day) and works nights and my daughter had to ride with him at night (slept in the sleeper, she LOVED riding with him) because I have serious trust issues when it comes to my daughter (she is a special needs child) and because it would have taken everything I made as an CNA to pay for childcare. Most people in my community don't want to care for kids if you want to claim childcare on your taxes. My 'child' is also 21   I feel so old.  Anyway, last year he asked me to quit work and stay home with her and so I did. I put on some MORE weight even though I had been vegetarian for a year by then. Look, I was raised by my grandparents. We had gardens with LOTS of taters  and we ate lots of bread and taters  Being a vegetarian with a huge tater and bread habit is NOT good, believe me. So, I'm the off the vegetarian wagon (for now- I will go back). I need some serious help ya'll. Believe it or not, other than pains in my joints and having problems sitting in some chairs (with arms) I don't have big issues with my weight. I'm not sick(ever). My blood pressure is fine, sugar is fine, etc). I just miss being able to get down on my knees without all this pain. Normally I wouldn't tell anyone my weight but I read over a lot of the posts and I feel really comfortable here.   Wish me luck ya'll and Good Luck to everyone else trying to get back to a healthier weight.
> 
> With that said, here are my statistics for everyone to see.
> 
> Name: Linda
> Age: 41
> Location: Virginia
> Diet: Eating for Life
> hurdles to overcome: just love good food too much
> Exercise: walking on treadmill, in yard, riding exercise bike
> Start date: TODAY! 03/12/2008
> Goal: 150 pounds
> Weight at start: 420
> Weight loss to date: 0



 you have joined a great support group.  I know you will find the encouragement you need here.  Looking forward to getting to know you better and sharing a weight loss journey with you!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

KWIM - what does that mean???     I don't think its that I'm losing muscle rather than fat since I am working out like a feen!  I don't know, maybe its just because I have a lot to loose other than just in my waist - like my legs, arms, butt, ****s....  Whatever, I'm eating well, working out, getting myself healthy, maybe I'm just hoping for more than is possible in to short of a period of time.  I know it will happen, just takes time!



*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> KWIM - what does that mean???    [/CENTER]



know what I mean?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

staceyshearrion said:


> know what I mean?



I guess not!!!


----------



## MouseFan71

Everyone loses weight differently, I agree that possibly the weight is just dropping from other areas of your body and don't forget the dreaded water weight.  It seems that the water weight and the ****s are the first to go (sorry guys)!!!


----------



## MouseFan71

Oops, I didn't realize my last post would be subject to censorship, oh well, you ladies know what I mean.


----------



## duckybelle

When I started dieting a few years ago I weghed about 225, and I was 5'7. I took a break for a while, and started again this October. I weighed 191 and am now down to 168. I used to be bulemic, so I dont push my dieting hard, for fear of relapse. What works for me is calorie cutting, no regular soda, and a lot of walking. I dieted from Oct to Feb and lost 23 pounds. Nothing works the same for everyone, you have to do what feels right. I am starting again AFTER I get home from Disney, cause I have a feeling after I eat all the "mouse food" Ill need to! As far as food I LOVE Lean Cuisine, and when we do go out to eat I drink tea or water, or diet soda. The taste was NASTY at first, but now regular soda is too sweet for me.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Happy Friday everyone!     

This week, (Mon-Thurs) I walked/ran the treadmill twice a day for 35-40 minutes each time.  Today I work from 9.30 to 7pm, so I won't be able to get on, but thats OK with me - my pinkie toes a full of painfull blisters!  So far this week, I have lost a whopping 4 pounds and the week isn't even over yet!!  I wish everyone good luck in this upcoming weekend - don't forget to get your excersizing in!!!



*Together We Can Do This!*


​


----------



## MouseFan71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> This week, (Mon-Thurs) I walked/ran the treadmill twice a day for 35-40 minutes each time.  Today I work from 9.30 to 7pm, so I won't be able to get on, but thats OK with me - my pinkie toes a full of painfull blisters!  So far this week, I have lost a whopping 4 pounds and the week isn't even over yet!!  I wish everyone good luck in this upcoming weekend - don't forget to get your excersizing in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> 
> ​



Wow, 4lbs is awesome, you're inspiring me to stick with this.  I get discouraged when I watch the Biggest Loser and they lose 10lbs in a week, it's nice to see real people with real schedules dropping a good amount of weight in a week.  HOORAY FOR YOU SHARPMOMOFTWO!!!!


----------



## thomasclan85

*I lost 2 pounds! Woo-Hoo!!    *


----------



## angiepangie8

MouseFan71 said:


> Oops, I didn't realize my last post would be subject to censorship, oh well, you ladies know what I mean.



 too funny!
sooo true 



I am stuck at -12 pounds but at least I'm not gaining!


----------



## Jennifer823

Hey all... I haven't been to check-in in awhile, so here I am!  My loss has slowed down to about a pound a week, but I know I haven't been drinking as much water as I should and I haven't been exercising much.  I think I broke my toe about two weeks ago (stubbed it on the wall, it hurt like you wouldn't believe!!) so I haven't been wanting to walk.    Went out and took a walk last night and my toe seemed OK though.  Good luck to all this weekend!


----------



## Jennifer823

thomasclan85 said:


> *I lost 2 pounds! Woo-Hoo!!    *



Awesome!


----------



## Jennifer823

MouseFan71 said:


> Wow, 4lbs is awesome, you're inspiring me to stick with this.  I get discouraged when I watch the Biggest Loser and they lose 10lbs in a week, it's nice to see real people with real schedules dropping a good amount of weight in a week.  HOORAY FOR YOU SHARPMOMOFTWO!!!!


Don't get discouraged by Biggest Loser.  Our aim should be to make real _changes_ to our ways of eating, not just lose weight.  Any changes you make should be changes you'll be able to sustain for the rest of your life.  The weight loss is the gravy


----------



## tiffo

YEA!!! 

I have walked on my treadmill for 30 minutes everyday this week.  I also started jumping rope with my two daughters.  They think it was pretty cool that Mom actually knew how to jump rope.  

Anyway my DH challenged me to do 500 jumps today.  I am always up for a challenge, so I did it.  It took a while but *I did it*.  Very tiring, I hope it helps!


Only 21 days to the Mouse!!!

Tiff


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

Life isn't TV...  If all I had to do all day was work out and eat tiny meals (and not have to work, do laundry, feed kids, etc.)  I'd lose 10 pounds a week too!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So I worked yesterday - I had my cereal in the morning, went to work, and never got a lunch break, but managed to get a cereal bar and 100 calorie pack of oreos into myself.  So I get home, and I'm up a pound!  I was so annoyed!  But at least its gone (and then some) this morning.  What does that happen though??  
Whatever, I'm at my lowest weight yet!!!  


*Together We Can Do This!*

​


----------



## Aliceacc

After a good 2 weeks of seesawing between 139.5 and 141.5, I'm finally showing 137.5  YAY! Just the incentive I need to keep on track


----------



## MouseFan71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> So I worked yesterday - I had my cereal in the morning, went to work, and never got a lunch break, but managed to get a cereal bar and 100 calorie pack of oreos into myself.  So I get home, and I'm up a pound!  I was so annoyed!  But at least its gone (and then some) this morning.  What does that happen though??
> Whatever, I'm at my lowest weight yet!!!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!*
> 
> ​



I've always heard to only weigh yourself first thing in the morning and I've heard conflicting reports about how often you should weigh yourself (everyday, once per week, etc).  I try to weigh myself 3x per week and I've also started measuring 3x per week also.  Sometimes when you exercise the weight is slow to drop but you lose inches.  Don't get annoyed, you're doing awesome.  Look at you with you're lowest weight yet. YAY!!!!


----------



## MouseFan71

Aliceacc said:


> After a good 2 weeks of seesawing between 139.5 and 141.5, I'm finally showing 137.5  YAY! Just the incentive I need to keep on track



Great job!   137.5 is incredible, I would be soo happy at that weight and hopefully soon I will be.  Keep up the good work you skinnie minnie!!!


----------



## Minnie Melissa

Hi this is my very first post. My husband & I went to WDW in November for our 10 Wedding Anniversary. After I returned and saw the pictures I knew I had to change! I started Jan 2, 2008. I have changed my lifestyle in many ways. I eat 5-6 times a day, between 1500-1700 calories, no soda, and nothing after 7 PM. So far so good!

Start Date: 1/2/08
Begining Weight: 210
Current Weight: 190
Pounds down: 20 and still dropping!
Goal Weight: 135-140

 

Next time my husband & I go to WDW will be with our three kiddos and I will be thin!


----------



## NJFabFour

smwf71 said:


> Hi - I'm down 3.4 today - well, really only 1.4 'cause I was up 2 last Monday - I'm in a new decade of #'s - the 160's - at the top, but I started 1/2/08 at 187, so I'm psyched!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats on the new decade!  I'm doing the happy dance here today too!    Got on the scale and FINALLY hit the 170's!!  I weighed in at 179 this morning, down 9.5 lbs from January . . . ooohhh, my 10 lb milestone is within reach!
> 
> 
> 
> tmatthews said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think???? Can I lose 20 pounds in two weeks????  Darn this weight! I really wanted to be thinner for vaca but doesn't look like it! Guess I will try for summer!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure you're still in much better shape than you were and all that walking at WDW may even bring you back a little lighter too!     I see you live at the Shore . . . you can always shoot to lose for the beach this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> SharpMomOfTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> This week, (Mon-Thurs) I walked/ran the treadmill twice a day for 35-40 minutes each time.  Today I work from 9.30 to 7pm, so I won't be able to get on, but thats OK with me - my pinkie toes a full of painfull blisters!  So far this week, I have lost a whopping 4 pounds and the week isn't even over yet!!  I wish everyone good luck in this upcoming weekend - don't forget to get your excersizing in!!!
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the two workouts are really working for you!  I'd love to give it a try but I'm lucky if I get 2 - 4 in per week . . . didn't get on it at all this week!     But I think I was so busy everyday that it helped keep the snacking down and was the secret to this week's success!
> 
> Have a great week to all our new members and the rest of the gang!
Click to expand...


----------



## NJFabFour

Hey!
Just turned on the TV (TLC was on from last night) and there was an ad for a show tonight at 9:00 on TLC called "I can make you skinny!" w/ Paul McKenna.  Have no idea what it entails but I'm curious to check it out!


----------



## MouseFan71

I saw the previews on TLC as well.  It looks like he uses some sort of hand signals or something.  Not sure if I buy it but I'll watch it and see.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Today is DH's birthday and we are going to his parents house for the same birthday dinner that he has had for his entire life - Corned Beef and Cabbage.  Its pretty funny, they have been making that for his birthday every year, thinking he loves it, and he HATES IT - he just doesn't have the heart to tell his mom that after all these years!  I'm sure they will have cake for him as well.  I'm not to worried about slipping on that, they will probally get him an ice cream cake, and that doesn't interest me. (It was the slew of decorated cupcakes we had at work yesterday that started at me all day that gave me a bit of an issue, but I got out of there without tasting one!)  I just hope I can keep my corned beef intake to a minimum.  After now losing almost *five pounds **this week*, I don't want to ruin it for one salty fatty meal!  Maybe I'll bring my own Smart Ones meal, eat that, and then see how I feel - maybe just have a little piece if I'm still hungry.  I know its strict, but I've gotta be if I'm going to be down to 180 by my Baltimore trip!  Thats 17 pounds in 13 weeks - totally do-able!


*Together We Can Do This!

 ​*


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Keep up the good work everybody! And don't worry about a slight weight gain one week - it can be from ANYTHING and doesn't necessarily mean that it is new fat on your body!

While I do weigh every day, my "official" weigh-in is Monday morning after the gym and a bathroom visit  LOL. Every little bit helps. That is when I measure also. 

I haven't been that great this week - nothing horrible - but not as well as I should be doing. I guess while I am able to avoid Girl Scout Thin Mints, I haven't been able to pass up Monster Cookies. I have no idea how many carbs are in one? I've only had 1 1/2 but I'm guessing 40 carbs per cookie. UGH! I also had some Ritz Crackers and a very thin slice of chocolate cake.

So . . . . I will increase my tread mill workouts this week. I have started lifting weights for that "clapping" flab and doing my crunches. My cat keeps attacking my yoga mat when I leave it on the floor.


----------



## mom2faith

In Canada we have a show called X Weighted where they help people lose 50 lbs or more.  Anyway, the trainer on the show has a new website and he has these great Top 10 tips.  I thought I would post the link as I found them very interesting: paulplakas.com

Not a good week for me. I am not even wighing this week.  I have cronic Strep throat ( I am on the waiting list to get my tonsils out) and I am on this Super-Antibiotic.  It makes me gain horrible amounts of weight (last time it was 8 lbs).  I think it is from water retention.  So I am not going to stress, I am just not even going to look  

Hope everyone has a good week!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Happy Monday everyone!

So heres my weight in - I lost about 4.5 pounds this week      It would have been more if it hadn't been for that evil corned beef and cabbage dinner last night, but I really didn't eat all that much, and it was darn good - I'm hoping its just water retention because corned beef is so salty.  Oh well, I still plan on doing my tredmill twice a day for 35-40 minutes each time every day this week, though my youngest just threw up, so I'll have to keep a close eye on her - I hope it was just an ill timed burp or something, I hate stomach colds!  
Good luck to everyone this week!!


*Together We Can Do This!

 ​*


----------



## SilverMickey

Can you say Piggy Piggy Piggy....  I don't know what came over me!  I was such a Pig this weekend.  AND I feel horrid for it!

I still don't have a scale butr I weighed in at my moms...  No change in the numbers so I am really back on track.  I'm going to shop for a scale later this week when i'm out shopping.  

I'm off to the sewing machine to work on a dress for my nieces wedding.  Have a great day everyone!

*Asome weight loss SharpMomOfTwo!*


----------



## FoundMyPrince

Checking in for Monday weigh-in:

Name: Amy
Age: 34
Type of diet: eat less, excercise more
Excercise: treadmill 3 miles each day
Miles on treadmill to date: 28
Start date of diet: March 8
Weight at start of diet: 160
Current weight: 155
Weight loss to date: 5 lbs
Goal: 135


----------



## Omma

Well I was down exactly 1 lb from last Monday.  But I'm feeling very discouraged.  It seems my weight is going up and down and up and down and I'm only down 4lbs from where I started.

I know I'm not exercising enough.  (Neuroma in my foot - which means it feels like I'm stepping on a Lego when I walk.  It's lovely.  I just ordered Crocs Rx because they are supposed to help so I'm hoping to be walking more soon.)  But I herniated a disc in my neck last month so that has set me back too.  Good grief - I'm falling apart and I'm only 34!  

We only have 33 days until our trip so I'm feeling pressed for time.  I'm just going to have to stick with this and do the best I can.


----------



## MouseFan71

Omma said:


> Well I was down exactly 1 lb from last Monday.  But I'm feeling very discouraged.  It seems my weight is going up and down and up and down and I'm only down 4lbs from where I started.
> 
> I know I'm not exercising enough.  (Neuroma in my foot - which means it feels like I'm stepping on a Lego when I walk.  It's lovely.  I just ordered Crocs Rx because they are supposed to help so I'm hoping to be walking more soon.)  But I herniated a disc in my neck last month so that has set me back too.  Good grief - I'm falling apart and I'm only 34!
> 
> We only have 33 days until our trip so I'm feeling pressed for time.  I'm just going to have to stick with this and do the best I can.




Don't get discouraged, I'm up a pound from last Monday but I indulged in a few too many cocktails this weekend.  Just stick with it, the weight will eventually come off.  I'm 36 and have quite a list of ailments myself, I blame the extra 40 pounds for most of it and my kids for the rest of it. LOL!!!


----------



## polyforme

Try not to get discouraged and stay positive!  I have lost 31 pounds in 1 1/2 months by finally giving myself time to exercise (never easy with 3 kids) and not making any more excuses like my asthma or hyporthyroidism.  Where there is a will there is a way!!  The workout I do is Crossfit (crossfit.com) great website and I do the Zone diet which is really not a diet but a very healthy way of eating.  We are going to disney this August so I will try to continue to plug away at it to get ready to go public in a bathing suit!!!
Good luck-you can do it!!!!


----------



## Omma

Thank you for the encouragement.  I really do appreciate it.   I have physical therapy for my back this afternoon and am going to talk to them about this exercise situation.  They told me to lay low until the inflammation in my back went down but I need to get moving!  Hopefully they will have some suggestions on things I can do.


----------



## tmatthews

Omma said:


> Well I was down exactly 1 lb from last Monday.  But I'm feeling very discouraged.  It seems my weight is going up and down and up and down and I'm only down 4lbs from where I started.
> 
> I know I'm not exercising enough.  (Neuroma in my foot - which means it feels like I'm stepping on a Lego when I walk.  It's lovely.  I just ordered Crocs Rx because they are supposed to help so I'm hoping to be walking more soon.)  But I herniated a disc in my neck last month so that has set me back too.  Good grief - I'm falling apart and I'm only 34!
> 
> We only have 33 days until our trip so I'm feeling pressed for time.  I'm just going to have to stick with this and do the best I can.



I have no excuses...well except working full time and 3 kids!!!!!! We leave in ONE WEEK from today and you know what...this is a war! I have lost the battle (wanted to lose decent amt of weight before disney) but i haven't lost the war! I will continue to keep working at this!!! I am a stress eater so as this week comes to an end....just a little bit of stress!!!! SO I am trying to make good decisions and win that war when I get back! KEEP WORKING and DOING YOUR BEST!!


----------



## CRdisMom

Another week in the war, nothing good to report.  However nothing bad either.  Pneumonia, ear infections and sinus infections have invaded my home.   

No exercise until it clears up.  Ughh!  Trip is getting too close.  I will have to resort to cutting calories.   

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Aliceacc

Guys, don't let the trip deadlines make you crazy.

Anyone trying for more than 5 or 10 lbs is going for a long term lifestyle change. The deadline is artificial. You don't want to look good and feel good just for Disney-- this is to help with your quality of life!!

So lose what you can lose before the trip. Try not to gain any (or much) on the trip. And get back on track when you return.


----------



## tmatthews

I SECOND THAT ONE ALICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Good morning all - 
Well after spending half the night in the emergency room with DD18 months, we are finally home, and pretty much, all is well.  I was only able to get on the treadmill once yesterday, and I'm hoping that I will be able to get one at least once today, but I don't know, I'll have to see how she holds up.  Right now shes laying on the couch going in and out of sleep, but at least she is drinking, and no more throwing up so far.  
Have a great day everyone!


*Together We Can Do This!

 ​*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Day 2 of illness in the house.  DD 1.5 is sleeping a lot, but hasn't thrown up since last night.  DD3 refuses to eat, but says she feels just fine.  I can't get on the treadmill (for 2 days now!!!) and all I can think about is the fact that theres 4 chocolate chip cookies about two feet away from me that would go wonderfully with a glass of milk.....  
I haven't lost anything so far this week... I know, I know I'm not suposed to be looking throughout the week, but I just can't help it!  
I'm getting my butt on the treadmill as soon as DH gets home - it will make me feel better, and hopefully will supress my lusting for CHOCOLATE!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Day 2 of illness in the house.  DD 1.5 is sleeping a lot, but hasn't thrown up since last night.  DD3 refuses to eat, but says she feels just fine.  I can't get on the treadmill (for 2 days now!!!) and all I can think about is the fact that theres 4 chocolate chip cookies about two feet away from me that would go wonderfully with a glass of milk.....
> I haven't lost anything so far this week...



I hope your DDs are both doing well. Right now taking care of yourself is probably more about getting enough sleep while taking care of your little ones than getting on the treadmill. Good luck in the battle against the cookies  The cookies always do me in.


----------



## MouseFan71

To everyone with sick kiddos, I feel your pain, DD6 missed 4 days of school and just went back today.  She had a very strange stomach bug that would come and go, she didn't get sick for 50 hours and then whammo - sick again.  She spent Fri-Wed on the couch and her pants didn't fit her today because she lost so much weight, why can't I get a bug like that? LOL.  Oh well, I haven't been to the gym since last Fri and I've gained a pound, back at it today!!!!  Good luck to all and I hope all your children get healthy very soon.


----------



## Aliceacc

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Day 2 of illness in the house.  DD 1.5 is sleeping a lot, but hasn't thrown up since last night.  DD3 refuses to eat, but says she feels just fine.  I can't get on the treadmill (for 2 days now!!!) and all I can think about is the fact that theres 4 chocolate chip cookies about two feet away from me that would go wonderfully with a glass of milk.....
> I haven't lost anything so far this week... I know, I know I'm not suposed to be looking throughout the week, but I just can't help it!
> I'm getting my butt on the treadmill as soon as DH gets home - it will make me feel better, and hopefully will supress my lusting for CHOCOLATE!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*



After what I've read about your week, getting on the treadmill was the least of your concerns. The pediatric ER is NEVER a fun place to be. Taking care of your kids was your first concern; now you can get back on track.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Sorry to hear about everyone's sick kids!  My DD 9 was out with the flu one week - then went to school the next week - then was out 4 days of the third week with a bad cold - no fever, but sneezing, snot, coughing, yuck!!  Anyway... all I got from her teacher was a call saying that she has missed too many days and would be getting an incomplete on her report card and that we could expect a letter from the school board.  I asked her which of those days I should have sent her to school - when she was throwing up and had "stomach" issues - or when there was green stuff coming out of her nose.  She said - we wouldn't have wanted her on any of those days!  Well, my DD showed her - she made up all of her work and actually did not get an incomplete - but the Honor Roll!!   

Okay - sorry about that!  I ran across this thread "Losing Weight for Mickey" and it is exactly what I want to do too!  I'm in too!

Our trip is December 5-13!  (Some same days as OP!)  I have had the intentions of joining WW for a few weeks now - and I think today's the day!  I just need direction and structure.  I've been putting off my yearly with my Dr.  because I haven't lost anything since my last appointment - yikes!    My appointment is next week and I promised myself I wouldn't reschedule.... so here I am!  I'm going back to read the thread and "get to know" you guys!

Thanks!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Thanks for all the kind words everyone    DD 1.5 is pretty much good to go, though she keeps having diahrea every once in a while.  DD3 on the other hand is just starting out with the illness!  I think I got about.... 30 minutes of sleep last night between her throwing up every 20 minutes (sorry if TMI!), and my youngest getting woken up by us running around all night.  Now, thank goodness, they are both sleeping on the couch.  Its so odd though, DD1.5 is SUCH a better patient than DD3 - I wouldn't have guessed that.




DisneyMissy318 said:


> Our trip is December 5-13!  (Some same days as OP!)  I have had the intentions of joining WW for a few weeks now - and I think today's the day!  I just need direction and structure.  I've been putting off my yearly with my Dr.  because I haven't lost anything since my last appointment - yikes!    My appointment is next week and I promised myself I wouldn't reschedule.... so here I am!  I'm going back to read the thread and "get to know" you guys!
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the thread!  Yeah, we are going 12/9-12/16 and staying at POFQ (though my heart is breaking because I really wanted to stay at the Boardwalk  ).  Where are you staying?  Anyway, if you don't want to join WW, you can always go on ebay and purchase all the books and calculator like I did.  I don't want to have to go into a place with people I don't know (or god forbid someone I do know!!  )and weigh myself every week - especially after a week like this where I know I'm not going to lose anything!  Hopefully by next Monday this darn bug will be out of my house and I can get back to my twice a day workouts!    


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## mamaLori05

I'm just sooo frustrated with this whole dieting thing!!!  I'm in month three of working out for an hour 4 times a week and watching what I eat.  NOTHING, not even one lb!!!!  UHHHH!!  I don't know what else to do!  any sugg's?  I'm desperate and will try anything!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

mamaLori05 said:


> I'm just sooo frustrated with this whole dieting thing!!!  I'm in month three of working out for an hour 4 times a week and watching what I eat.  NOTHING, not even one lb!!!!  UHHHH!!  I don't know what else to do!  any sugg's?  I'm desperate and will try anything!!




Well one thing I can tell you is to maybe work out twice a day, for half the time (30-40 minutes) rather than a one hour session.  Someone else on this thread (sorry I can't remember who said it!) that after 40 minutes your body is no longer burning anything.  I did it for one week (that was last week, and this week the stomach bug has hit the house) and I lost 5 pounds.  
You don't say what kind of diet your on, but maybe theres one thing that your eating to much of....   For example, I've decided to slow down on my cereal every morning.  I figure its to many carbs, even though the whole bowl with the milk is only 5 points - I'm on WW.  Hope it helps!



*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## maidenfairy

mamaLori05 said:


> I'm just sooo frustrated with this whole dieting thing!!!  I'm in month three of working out for an hour 4 times a week and watching what I eat.  NOTHING, not even one lb!!!!  UHHHH!!  I don't know what else to do!  any sugg's?  I'm desperate and will try anything!!


You may not be getting enough calories and your body is holding onto all the fat. Drink Lots of water. You will live in the bathroom the first couple days but its worth it


----------



## mamaLori05

Thank-you Thank-you!!  I will try both of your suggestions.  I never thought of the not enough calories  thing.  That may very well be my problem.  I've been trying to either skip breakfast, or just have a banana, then I'll have a small salad or apple for lunch, and then a normal dinner (like 2 slices of a frozen pizza).  I'm going to try my hardest to do two half hour workouts tomorrow.  (Might be hard with two kids under 3, but I will find a way somehow)  Maybe the weights for one, and then the bike or eliptical for the other.  Does that sound like it would work?  Thanks for the support!  Sorry I keep venting on you all, but I just get sooo frustrated!  Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Tomh

It's been about a month since I checked in here.  I managed to lose 5 lbs in the past month.  I'm now down to 241.  Only 31 to go.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Yeah, we are going 12/9-12/16 and staying at POFQ (though my heart is breaking because I really wanted to stay at the Boardwalk  ).  Where are you staying? /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> We are staying at POFQ too!!  Mini Meet!   DH, DD and stayed at POFQ in Dec 06.  This time we have invited my parents - I can't wait for DD to "show them around WDW!"  Up to now - my Dad just doesn't "get it"... hopefully he will on this trip!
> 
> Thanks for the ebay tip - I have some old books - maybe I'll just follow that program for awhile and not worry about getting new stuff.  You probably just saved me a boatload of $$!
> 
> I would LOVE to go down 100 in my lifetime - although right now - I'd settle for under 200!  My goal is 199.  I have 44 pounds to go!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

DisneyMissy318 said:


> We are staying at POFQ too!!  Mini Meet!   DH, DD and stayed at POFQ in Dec 06.  This time we have invited my parents - I can't wait for DD to "show them around WDW!"  Up to now - my Dad just doesn't "get it"... hopefully he will on this trip!
> 
> Thanks for the ebay tip - I have some old books - maybe I'll just follow that program for awhile and not worry about getting new stuff.  You probably just saved me a boatload of $$!




Thats so funny!  We are also going with at least one set of grandparents, maybe two - we will see if they are talking to us by then  .  How old are your kids, mine are 1.5 and 3.  
As for buying the newer books on ebay, if you have the old ones, I don't see the need.  I mean, the eating out guide is a joke!  I'm on the Jersey Shore, and most of the restaurants they have in the book are just not around here.  And the ones that are, they only have about 1/4 of the menu in the book, or its not a place I would really eat at.  Really, I just use the calculator every day, and if I'm eating something like a piece of fruit (something that doesn't have the nutritional info on the back) I just figure its 1-3 points depending on the size.

On a personal note, I know its not the Monday offical weight in, but I've finally hit the 30+ pound mark!  I'm so happy, but I know I have a lot further to go.  To be really really happy, I want to lose about 70 more pounds, that will put me down to 125.  Truthfully, for my height, I should be even lower (I'm barely 5 foot!), but one step at a time!  My next mini goal is to be about 180 for my trip to Baltimore, so I have 15 pounds for that, and the trip is in about 13 weeks I think.... since the bug is finally (I hope) out of the house, I can start getting on the treadmill twice a day for 40 minutes, and really see some weight loss!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## angiepangie8

Happy Easter Everyone and Good luck with the dieting over the weekend!


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

mamaLori05 said:


> Thank-you Thank-you!!  I will try both of your suggestions.  I never thought of the not enough calories  thing.  That may very well be my problem.  I've been trying to either skip breakfast, or just have a banana, then I'll have a small salad or apple for lunch, and then a normal dinner (like 2 slices of a frozen pizza).  I'm going to try my hardest to do two half hour workouts tomorrow.  (Might be hard with two kids under 3, but I will find a way somehow)  Maybe the weights for one, and then the bike or eliptical for the other.  Does that sound like it would work?  Thanks for the support!  Sorry I keep venting on you all, but I just get sooo frustrated!  Thanks for listening!!



Hey all.  I haven't offically joined you guys, but I have been reading along.

mamaLori, there's no way you can lose weight on that kind of eating program.  You have to eat breakfast.  You have to.  It kick starts the metabolism and gets your body started on burning fat for the day.  If you're only eating a banana (maybe) for breakfast and then just a small salad or apple for lunch, your body is going into starvation mode and hanging on to every calorie it can. Then pizza at night....  

Sorry if this seems kind of harsh, but you really do have to eat to lose weight.  And not junk.


----------



## angiepangie8

Oh my gosh!  There is a weight loss 4 idiots advertisement at the bottom of our page!

What the heck is that doing on our thread?!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

angiepangie8 said:


> Oh my gosh!  There is a weight loss 4 idiots advertisement at the bottom of our page!
> 
> What the heck is that doing on our thread?!



      I'm hoping to do the "From Fattie To Hottie" one!!!


----------



## mamaLori05

Lovin' Lorne said:


> Hey all.  I haven't offically joined you guys, but I have been reading along.
> 
> mamaLori, there's no way you can lose weight on that kind of eating program.  You have to eat breakfast.  You have to.  It kick starts the metabolism and gets your body started on burning fat for the day.  If you're only eating a banana (maybe) for breakfast and then just a small salad or apple for lunch, your body is going into starvation mode and hanging on to every calorie it can. Then pizza at night....
> 
> Sorry if this seems kind of harsh, but you really do have to eat to lose weight.  And not junk.



OHHH!  Well, that would be why I'm not loosing anything!  I feel like the weight loss moron now!! Sorry, I feel kind of stupid for asking this, but what does everyone eat, or what should I be eating to loose weight.  I know junk food doesn't work, but I thought eating fruits was good.  I would love to join a weighloss group, but because of our disney trip coming up, it is out of the question financially at this point, so I need all the help I can get from all of you.  I really only need to loose about 15 lbs to get to where I would feel good about myself again, but I'm really struggling with it.  It seems like all of you are dropping weight like crazy and I just can't figure out how to do it.  PLEASE PLEASE help me.


----------



## hvivona

Ok, so here's what my trainer has told me to do as far as diet goes:  

Daily Calorie intake: 1200-1400 cal
Carbs: 80-120 grams/day
Protein: 100-150 grams/day
Fat: 20-25 grams/day
Sodium: less than 3000mg/day

No carbs or fruit after 2pm.  Eat at least 5 times a day.  3 meals and 2 snacks.  I usually drink protein shakes (optimum Nutrition Gold Standard) for my snacks to get in my protein.  Lean red meat only once a week.  Lots of chicken breasts and fish.  Steamed veggies with everything.  Oh and for some reason, adding red onions to at least one meal or salad a day will help curb sweet cravings.

Having lower carbs and higher protein works for me because my body holds on to carbs like crazy.  I'm small up top and have round butt and thick thighs.  Since I switched my food intake around I've seen a huge difference in my shape and muscle tone.


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

mamaLori05 said:


> OHHH!  Well, that would be why I'm not loosing anything!  I feel like the weight loss moron now!! Sorry, I feel kind of stupid for asking this, but what does everyone eat, or what should I be eating to loose weight.  I know junk food doesn't work, but I thought eating fruits was good.  I would love to join a weighloss group, but because of our disney trip coming up, it is out of the question financially at this point, so I need all the help I can get from all of you.  I really only need to loose about 15 lbs to get to where I would feel good about myself again, but I'm really struggling with it.  It seems like all of you are dropping weight like crazy and I just can't figure out how to do it.  PLEASE PLEASE help me.



Eating fruits _is_ good for you, but one banana and an apple a day aren't going to cut it.  The advice given by hvivona is a good start.  It seems that everyone can't wait to do the latest fad diet,  or practically starve themselves,  but no one ever wants to buckle down and do the one "diet" that has been proven time and time again to really work for life; a healthy diet and moderate exercise.  It's nice to see that the ladies here understand that and have taken it to heart.  

Also remember that the less you have to lose, the harder it can be too.  That's when diet can really make the difference.


----------



## tmatthews

Tomh said:


> It's been about a month since I checked in here.  I managed to lose 5 lbs in the past month.  I'm now down to 241.  Only 31 to go.



CONGRATS ON THE LOSS!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## discrazy95

I cannot believe I found this thread!  Here I am reading the boards as I finish the last Hershey Kiss in the bag (and it's not even Easter yet) thinking I wish I had the motivation to start a diet and exericise program for our Disney trip this summer and I came across this thread.  Well, you all motivated me-I'm in!  I want to lose 40lbs by the end of August for our trip to BCV .  Please send encouragement!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

discrazy95 said:


> I cannot believe I found this thread!  Here I am reading the boards as I finish the last Hershey Kiss in the bag (and it's not even Easter yet) thinking I wish I had the motivation to start a diet and exericise program for our Disney trip this summer and I came across this thread.  Well, you all motivated me-I'm in!  I want to lose 40lbs by the end of August for our trip to BCV .  Please send encouragement!!



Welcome to the thread!  Getting a diet/exericise regime together is never easy - if it were, there wouldn't be so many Lane Bryants in the world!   Just remember, dieting isn't the (only) key, its the exericise!  You will lose so much more weight so much faster if you get get off the couch and get on that treadmill (or go outside for a walk if its warm enough), or whatever machine you choose to use.  I get on the treadmill twice a day for 40 minutes each time.  It has REALLY made a difference in my weight loss - like from losing just ounces each week, to losing 4-5 pounds in a week!  Yeah, it stinks having to get off the big comphy couch, but you get used to it, and its only 80 minutes out of a 24 hour day!  The way I look at it, is... Its not like I have anything better to do for thoes 80 little minutes other than sitting her getting larger - JUST DO IT!  So far its worked (other than most of this week when we had major stomach bug in the house).  I have a lot longer to go, but I'm very happy with what I've done so far, and I KNOW this time I will get down to where I want to be!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## discrazy95

You are so right about the exercise but that is the part I hate!  Now that the weather is a bit better (I'm also from Jersey) I just need to put my sneakers on and start walking.  I'm determined not to be embarassed in a bathing suit this summer.  Also, it will be nice not having to squeeze my bottom into the innertubes at BB and TL!


----------



## Tomh

Lovin' Lorne is 100% right.  Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.  That is what gets the body going.  Generally, for breakfast I have a small bowl of cereal (puffed whole wheat) with either 2% or skim milk on it, a half an English Muffin (either whole wheat, or oatmeal), a 4 oz  and either a small bowl of oatmeal, or an egg.  Lunch and supper generally consist of either meat, poultry, or fish, along with a vegetable, and some sort of grain, like whole wheat pasts, or whole grain rice.  Snacks are either fruit, vegetable, or peanut butter on crackers, or on a piece of English muffin.

I don't count calories, I just watch what I eat, and how much.  Portion control is just as important as choosing the right foods.  Exercise is also very important.  I go for a 20 minute walk every day.  I try to walk fast enough to work up a sweat.

I don't follow that meal plan 100% of the time.  If I am out, I will eat fast food, I just try not to do that too often.  Usually one fast food meal a week is all I eat.

Staying away from processed sugars, trans fats, and processed grains as much as possible is a big help.  I eat as much whole grain food as I can.  I substitute splenda for sugar in pretty much everything.  I drink diet soda, or unsweetened tea.  Follow a common sense diet, and get some exercise, and you'll be set.

tmatthews, thanks!  I hope to be around 210 by August.  I figure I need to lose the weight if I want to have any chance of surviving the Florida heat and humidity in August, let alone keeping up with my three kids.


----------



## maxsmomamy

mamaLori05 said:


> Thank-you Thank-you!!  I will try both of your suggestions.  I never thought of the not enough calories  thing.  That may very well be my problem.  I've been trying to either skip breakfast, or just have a banana, then I'll have a small salad or apple for lunch, and then a normal dinner (like 2 slices of a frozen pizza).  I'm going to try my hardest to do two half hour workouts tomorrow.  (Might be hard with two kids under 3, but I will find a way somehow)  Maybe the weights for one, and then the bike or eliptical for the other.  Does that sound like it would work?  Thanks for the support!  Sorry I keep venting on you all, but I just get sooo frustrated!  Thanks for listening!!



Holy moly- that's like NO Calories!  
I was the same way and then realized that not eating was keeping the weight on.  Funny how that works, hunh?


----------



## maxsmomamy

OK, I'm jumping on board.  I started WW in Jan and have slowly lost about 15 lbs.  (isn't that called a "stone" in England?)  
Our vacation is in November and I don't want to be mistaken for Pooh- as I am now, I could probably be a Mickey and a Pooh put together 
We were engaged in WDW in '98- wouldn't it be great to be THAT size again?  That's about 45 lbs.  In 8 months, maybe I can do it.  Why is it easier to root on everyone else and not yourself?  
Good luck all !


----------



## Melora

Funny that I should come across this thread.

We went to WDW in January and it really hit me how much I wasn't enjoying myself as I struggled out of rides like Test Track and Space Mountain. Grunting and groaning and looking like all those people who I secretly made fun of in my mind because I wasn't THAT fat... (no you're right honey,..... you're fatter)

So I made a pact with myself that I would let myself go back to the world if I could lose at least 8 pounds per month by August. I started last month and lost the 8 pounds but kinda hit  snag and am trying to get back on track.

I have put on 70 pounds in the last 10 years and I am so tired of being fat.

So here are my stats:

Melora
age 43 (AAAAAGGGHHHH!!!)
starting weight 246....
currently 238
I am watching my calories and doing cardio and lifting weights.
I found this site to be great for estimating how many calories I need per day: http://www.thelifestylecompany.com/wloss/dcr.asp
I am also taking this WONDERFUL fiber supplement that keeps me full, helps my stomach empty more slowly thereby stabilizing my blood sugar and it has really helped!

So let's see if this helps me get moving again.... I have 3 weeks to reach my 8 pounds for this month goal.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just wanted to say "Have a Great Weekend Everyone" and try not to eat to much ham, or chocolate, or thoes yummy little marshmellow bunnies, or jelly beans, or kisses, or peanut butter eggs.... OMG, thank goodness I'm a Jew and I don't have to deal with Easter treats!!!!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## JerseyGirl

UGH!  I have been trying to lose weight for our trip too. I didn't come across this thread until today! We have one more month before we go.  I really want to lose 5-10 more pounds.  I lost 14 so far (including the Christmas cookie pounds! LOL)   Here's to no "Easter Bunny pounds!"  Good luck everyone!  

Congrats on your exercise plans!  This will help with all the walking on vacation.


----------



## tmatthews

Leaving on Monday!!!!   Welcome to newbies! I am coming back with a vengence (SP?) when I return!!!!  Have a wonderful Easter everyone! That is one good thing about my eating habits....candy does not interest me!!! Now that loaf of white bread....there's another story!!!


----------



## mamaLori05

maxsmomamy said:


> Holy moly- that's like NO Calories!
> I was the same way and then realized that not eating was keeping the weight on.  Funny how that works, hunh?



Thank-you soo much.  I was starting to think that I was the only one who was doing it wrong.  Nice to hear that someone else out there did the same thing as me.


----------



## Aliceacc

tmatthews said:


> Leaving on Monday!!!!   Welcome to newbies! I am coming back with a vengence (SP?) when I return!!!!  Have a wonderful Easter everyone! That is one good thing about my eating habits....candy does not interest me!!! Now that loaf of white bread....there's another story!!!




We are kindred spirits!!!

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

tmatthews said:


> Leaving on Monday!!!!   Welcome to newbies! I am coming back with a vengence (SP?) when I return!!!!  Have a wonderful Easter everyone! That is one good thing about my eating habits....candy does not interest me!!! Now that loaf of white bread....there's another story!!!



Hope you have a great time on your trip!  Don't wory about your diet while your there, you will be doing a lot of walking.  My only advise is to stay away from that Goofy's Candy Store place.... but if you do go, BRING ME HOME SOMETHING!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## Mickey'sMainMami

Hope you don't mind if I join too!  I have been trying to lose weight for 2 years now.  I just don't have the willpower anymore.  Seriously, I can't say no!!  I hate the way I look, and I just want to be happy, I am not happy with myself at all!  I am starting today.  Yesterday I spent a good part of the day downloading songs onto my ipod so I have something to listen to while working out on the treadmill.  It's just getting the energy to do it.  I have no choice, I want to look better by this summer and by the next time we go back to disney.  We haven't made definate plans yet, but we are thinking about going in December.  We are supposed to be going to Puerto Rico in May or June, and I would love to be 30 pounds thinner by then.  

Me-30 years old
start weight 258
goal weight 175
mini goal-30 pounds by June
exercise-30 minutes on the treadmill everyday, weights, stomach crunches, salsa dancing
Hope to do some active activities during the summer like hiking, kayaking, swimming

Good luck to all.


----------



## tmatthews

6 hours 29 minutes and counting!!! Have a great week everyone and know that I will be doing my best while at Disney! I am hoping to at least stay the same!!!! 
Terry


----------



## maxsmomamy

mamaLori05 said:


> Thank-you soo much.  I was starting to think that I was the only one who was doing it wrong.  Nice to hear that someone else out there did the same thing as me.



I bet there are lots of closet "no eaters" out there  It's an easy thing to get into the habit of doing (or is that not doing)?  I'm so busy with kids and "stuff" that I'm falling into the bad habits again.... if only my motivation would stay level throughout the day I'd be ok.  I'm trying a little thing that I say to myself when I'm feeling weak- "I will win this time"  one word for each finger on the hand that's holding the cookie!    so far it helps some....  8 months, 40 lbs- that's 5lbs a month.  How many times will I say that saying to myself?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I don't know what to do, I've been a very very bad girl!  I had The Windmill (a fast food place) two days in a row, and have gained something like 4-5 pounds since Saturday      I can't believe I let this happen - and now I don't know if I will make my goal weight loss by the time we get to Baltimore.  I'm so dissapointed in myself    I mean, not only did I not lose weight so far this week, but I've gained a ton!!!  Today I'll be back on the treadmill twice for 40 minutes each time, no excuses!!!  Everyone in the house is finally well again, and I can't put this off any further!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## Aliceacc

I've been bad too-- pretty much the week from St. Patrick's Day till Easter was a total write off. (I make the world's BEST Irish soda bread!!!!)

But on Easter, my mom asked me if I had lost weight   That got me right back on track!!

Sharp, you did NOT gain "a ton"!!!!! You cheated and now have to get back on track. Come on, read some of the encouragement you've given to other people here--- don't those same principles apply to you as well?? And look at the stress you've had-- two sick kids. You're allowed to be human and react to that, OK???

Let me remind you again: these deadlines are artificial!!! It's not about being thin for Baltimore or Disney; it's about a lifestyle change. We're all going to slip up-- that's OK. Take a look at where you started off and where you are today-- your weight is down and you've gotten in some time on the treadmill. So you're in better shape than you used to be, right?

Just get back on track today. You've heard the AA mantra: "One day at a time!"


----------



## DisFam95

Oh I need to get back on here maybe for some extra accountability!  We leave for WDW in 45 days/6wks and I need to loose about 10more piunds to my goal.

I lost 30 pounds last year and no longer have to shop plus size so it's been really hard for motivation.  Truelly..I'm satisfied..if I had to be this size forever I would be content.  I'm still above the recommended weight and BMI so I do still have plenty of fat on my body.  I'm a size 12 and 170pounds.

I've had to have some minor 'surgeries' over the last month and still have a few more to deal with and I can't really exercise so that's really gotten me down.  1 more week to go then I can get back on the treadmill.  I just started jogging some instead of walking so I was devastated when he said I could not do that until i'm healed    Oh well

Like the PP said it's not about deadlines.  I just really want good pictures that I love from this trip instead of all my previous fat pictures    We looked at our old trip albums and wow I have lost a bunch of weight..so woohoo.

But I'm stuck now!  I had to re-buy the Easter candy TWICE!!  Peanut butter and chocolate...oh hold me back!!  well good luck to us all!


----------



## MouseFan71

I lost the pound I gained last week and didn't gain any more so I'm counting that as a successful week, especially with Easter in the equation.  This year I only bought Easter candy that I hate - like peeps and jellybeans, of course each kid had a chocolate bunny also.  I've come to realize that I have great willpower until 7pm and then I'm like a possessed crazy woman trying to shove as much food in my face as I can before I feel like I've been shot in the backside with a tranquilizer gun. 
Last night I put the kids to bed and went into my room, watched TV and played on the computer for a while until going to bed - I didn't think about food once!!!  I just have to limit my time on the couch gazing at my fridge in the evening.  I think it's been for a tough week for a lot of us, but it's a jouney not a race, back to good behaviors today and hopefully the scale will reflect our hard work!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Aliceacc said:


> I've been bad too-- pretty much the week from St. Patrick's Day till Easter was a total write off. (I make the world's BEST Irish soda bread!!!!)
> 
> But on Easter, my mom asked me if I had lost weight   That got me right back on track!!
> 
> Sharp, you did NOT gain "a ton"!!!!! You cheated and now have to get back on track. Come on, read some of the encouragement you've given to other people here--- don't those same principles apply to you as well?? And look at the stress you've had-- two sick kids. You're allowed to be human and react to that, OK???
> 
> Let me remind you again: these deadlines are artificial!!! It's not about being thin for Baltimore or Disney; it's about a lifestyle change. We're all going to slip up-- that's OK. Take a look at where you started off and where you are today-- your weight is down and you've gotten in some time on the treadmill. So you're in better shape than you used to be, right?
> 
> Just get back on track today. You've heard the AA mantra: "One day at a time!"




Thanks so much for saying all that, I really need a kick in the butt!  I just got off my 40 minute walk/jog treadmill time, and I'm planning on doing at least once more today, if not twice.  My kids are finally well,  though DD3 keeps complaining that her belly hurts 24/7, but I think its just for attention, because right after she says it, shes always running and jumping.
As far as the deadline, for myself, I really do have one for my Baltimore trip because of something I want to get while I'm there - a tattoo.  I know, its not the thing a mother of two she be thinking about, but I really want this.  Here is a link to it - let me know what you think:
http://aenimus.deviantart.com/art/Pandatat-Wallpaper-47009377

I want to get it on my lower back (I know, its a tramp stamp, but I just don't know where else to put it!) along with some cherry blossoms, and the Chinese symbols for strenght.  After all that I've gone through with my parents (its a long story) and this weight loss battle, its something that means a lot to me.  So anyway, I want to get as much weight off me as I can for the tattoo - so I won't look to bad when getting it, and so I can show it off too!  No more going off track for me!!!



*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## Aliceacc

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> - let me know what you think:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OH, I am SOOOOO NOT a tattoo person!!! That's no reflection on anything, but just the thought of those needles.... no thanks! You're far braver than I am; I can't even look when the kids get a vaccination. I didn't have the courage to donate blood until after I'd had kids (figuring that if I could survive that, surely I could give blood. But even with that, I can't look!) If it were me, I would be buying a nice piece of jewelry, but different strokes for different folks.
> 
> OK, back to the topic: You say you've gained 4-5 pounds. For starters, I'm betting it's less than that, but let's assume you're right.
> 
> Do you really think that those 5 pounds are going to make a big difference in your appearance? If your scale battery died, would you be able to look in the mirror and find those 5 pounds? Of course not!!!
> 
> So get back on track, grab a bottle of water, and don't let this get to you. Plan on the tattoo and don't let the numbers on the scale make you crazy!


----------



## Aliceacc

Has anyone else noticed this?

I'm on vacation this week so I'm wearing jeans. (I'm a HS teacher-- suits and skirts are my work wardrobe.)

Today I put on a pair of "real shoes" (translation: no rubber soles, a bit of a heel) with my jeans and I feel 10 pounds thinner!

I think it has something to do with looking taller and thinner, I don't know. But you KNOW I'll be wearing this particular combo a whole lot more often. Sleight of hand or not, it's great inspiration!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I think wearing heals just makes you feel sexy.  Makes you walk with a little bit more hip swing and just makes you feel better about yourself... that is untill you feet start hurting so bad that you can't take another step!   


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Oooh - its the 1000th post - I got the 1000th post!!


----------



## thomasclan85

Melora said:


> I am also taking this WONDERFUL fiber supplement that keeps me full, helps my stomach empty more slowly thereby stabilizing my blood sugar and it has really helped!



Care to share the name of this wonderful fiber supplement that helps you feel full??


----------



## maxsmomamy

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Oooh - its the 1000th post - I got the 1000th post!!




Stinker!  

I like your panda.  Isn't there somewhere else you could put it so YOU can see it?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

QUOTE]
OK, back to the topic: You say you've gained 4-5 pounds. For starters, I'm betting it's less than that, but let's assume you're right.

Do you really think that those 5 pounds are going to make a big difference in your appearance? If your scale battery died, would you be able to look in the mirror and find those 5 pounds? Of course not!!!

So get back on track, grab a bottle of water, and don't let this get to you. Plan on the tattoo and don't let the numbers on the scale make you crazy![/QUOTE]

I really do thank you for your encourgement (I really needed it!), but I have to disagree with something you said.  You said: "Do you really think that those 5 pounds are going to make a big difference in your appearance?  If your scale battery died, would you be able to look in the mirror and find those 5 pounds? Of course not!!!"  I do!  If you were to _LOSE _4-5 pounds, don't you think you would notice a difference in the way your clothes fit, your face looks, etc.  JMHO  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## stillthefairest

I'm going to subsribe to this thread 

Ya know..I was jsut thinking..as I sit here eating sunflower seeds loaded with salt.... 5 lbs could even be from eating too much sodium.  Salt makes you retain water really bad and can easily put you up a few pounds.

I've really got to get my act together guys..I need to do this, I've felt SO tired lately and have been really bad about working out AND eating right.

Where do I get the motivation to really DO this though??

Oh and I too would love to know about that fiber supplement. That's what I need. I don't (usually)  eat bad stuff..but I eat too MUCH stuff.  I think I need to cut out snacks all together.  They're just bad bad bad for me lol.


----------



## Aliceacc

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> QUOTE]   If you were to _LOSE _4-5 pounds, don't you think you would notice a difference in the way your clothes fit, your face looks, etc.  JMHO
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not so sure. My weight goes up or down a pound or two depending on what time of day I weigh myself. I can't imagine that 4 or 5 would make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Sydnerella

Hi Sharpmomoftwo,

Cool idea   And GOOD for you!!!  It is hard to start what you have done for yourself and here you are - doing it and down 30+ lbs from what I have read/skimmed...

As a WW member, I am not trying to be nit picky, but I saw something about you staying way below your 26pts and I thought I wanted to say something to you... Maybe this has already been discussed and I missed it, but... the number of points you get is based on healthy weight loss energy needs and if you dont feed your body the reasonable amount, the plateau will be longer cuz it will begin to store/keep everything you eat as it thinks, "hang onto this, dont burn it - she ain't giving me much lately"

So, just wanted to share that, maybe it's a moot point. I have lost 45lbs eating my full points, activity pts and my extra 5pts everyday. Unless I am planning for a special eating frenzy, I use those 5 pts and still lose weight most weeks. So, eat your pts and activity pts and see what happens - dont eat the extra 5 if you dont want to, but do the rest. I think you might be surprised by the progress. 

My other issue is eating "2pt snacks" rather than real food with my pts. I need to pick up an apple and not a two pt muffin more often... 

It's a struggle. I tried on shorts for the 4/9 trip to WDW and was pretty disheartend... I will be the mom in capris - these lumpy legs are not ready for public consumption. But that's ok, I am trying and will get there someday. Not perfect, just healthier...

thanks for letting me share in your experiences. I hope all of you feel proud of what you are doing together.  

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Sydnerella - you are right, I do have an issue with eating all my 24 points.  I have my cereal and fat free milk in the morning which is 5 points, then either soup or a sandwich for lunch which can be anywhere between 2 & 7 points, and then a Smart Ones meal for dinner which is at most 7 points.  On the high end, that is only 19 points.  Sometimes I will have frozen fruit and cool whip, or 100 calorie pack of popcorn throughout the day.  I just can't think of anything else to eat throughout the day - I'm just not that hungry.  I'm also trying to stay away from to many carbs, and the only snacks I can really think of are things like pretzels and such.  Someone once suggested making a frozen fruit and yougert smoothie, and I had that a few times, but it just wasn't anything I really wanted.  Oh well... on the bright side, after my two-day fat-girl bindge, I have already lost 2 pounds from doing my treadmill twice a day for 40 minutes each time and eating well.  Its just a shame that I have to work so hard to get back down to the weight I was at last weekend!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

Sydnerella said:


> the number of points you get is based on healthy weight loss energy needs and if you dont feed your body the reasonable amount, the plateau will be longer cuz it will begin to store/keep everything you eat as it thinks, "hang onto this, dont burn it - she ain't giving me much lately"



Sydnerella's Mama is *exactly *right... you won't lose weight no matter how much you exercise if you don't feed your body enough.  It sounds ridiculous, yes, but think of it like a fire.  You have to keep feeding a fire to keep it burning.  Exercise is like a couple of puffs of oxygen on a fire - it burns faster and brighter, so your body is burning off extra fat when you exercise.  However, it will go out completely if you don't feed it!

If I haven't hit my points target for the day, I have some fruit, or a 2 pt snack - those 100 calorie snacks are AWESOME for this!  I like the protein bars.  They really fill you up, and since it's "extra", it's like a treat.

AND, please remember, you're human.  Falling off the wagon is only bad if you don't get back onto it again, and you are!  Let it go, and focus on the future, not the past!


----------



## Camno's Mama

I was just thinking about how I'd like to lose a few pounds to get back into my summerwear! Since I stopped nursing and started taking anti-anxiety meds, I have gained 10 pounds since last summer. I'm 5'10", so I carry it well, but I'd like my clothes to fit well again! Who wants to replace clothes because they gained weight??? I really just want to look better, it's not so much about the poundage. So, I'm joining you all!

My problem lately is nightly desserts and finishing the kids meals! (Actually, that's been my problem forever...I'm a big eater, but the nursing kept the pounds off!) So, I'm going to enjoy healthy snacks at night, and put the scraps in the garbage before I can eat them! I have to just get used to wasted food! Thanks for the reminder about the Weight Watchers points...I think I have ones of those books hanging around here somewhere... Also, I started working out more a couple of monthes ago, but I haven't tried to make myself go regularly, so I'm going to definitely work out 2 days a week.

Congrats to all of you that are doing well...I didn't get to read through the whole thread...I will do that later!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

LastLookAtTheCastle said:


> Sydnerella's Mama is *exactly *right... you won't lose weight no matter how much you exercise if you don't feed your body enough.  It sounds ridiculous, yes, but think of it like a fire.  You have to keep feeding a fire to keep it burning.  Exercise is like a couple of puffs of oxygen on a fire - it burns faster and brighter, so your body is burning off extra fat when you exercise.  However, it will go out completely if you don't feed it!
> 
> If I haven't hit my points target for the day, I have some fruit, or a 2 pt snack - those 100 calorie snacks are AWESOME for this!  I like the protein bars.  They really fill you up, and since it's "extra", it's like a treat.
> 
> AND, please remember, you're human.  Falling off the wagon is only bad if you don't get back onto it again, and you are!  Let it go, and focus on the future, not the past!





Ok, ok I get it!   I started eating a bit more today.... I had my cereal for breakfast (5 points) a sandwich for lunch (about 7-8 points), a 100 calorie pack of popcorn (1 point) and so far half a V8 (1 point).  My dinner will probally be 6-7 points, and I also have some fruit defrosting for dessert along with fat free cool whip (1-2 points).  So that will be a total of...... 21-24 points!!!  Thats pretty good, right?  Plus I did 80 minutes on the treadmill (in two turns) - over 4.5 miles.  I just have to keep at it - 6 days a week on the treadmill and no cheating!!  I really want to be down to 175 for our Baltimore trip in 11 weeks.  If I lose 2 pounds a week, that will be 22 pounds (I really hope to lose 3 pounds a week, but lets not get ahead of ourselves!) and that will bring me down to 174.  I know setting date goals is something most people here frown on, but it really helps me!!  Can't wait for my thinner self in Baltimore (and everywhere else!)


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## Sydnerella

Good for you Sharp mom, you are finding ways to eat more points and they are healthy pts too. (that's a prob for me).  I know that it's hard to break a WW routine when it's been working. But the boredom of the "diet" or "fixed menu" mentality makes it harder to stay "on the wagon" as you called it during plateaus or even later once all the weight comes off.   

Now, since you get 24pts a day and you worked out two 40 minute sessions today - you should plan on adding at least 4 points to your intake. Your body does need the fuel to do all that hard work you are being so awesome about doing regularly!  Eat those points as snacks in between meals... Short bursts of fuel are good for us rather than eating them all in one sitting. You likely know this!  Try a banana, fresh veggies or a handful of nuts that you like. Some Laughing cow cheese on whole grain crackers... Just something more to meet your points goal including activity points.  As long as it is fuel rather than "crap" or treats, it wont hurt you from a weight loss perspective. That's my experience and belief.

Now, 2 to 3 lbs a week - that's crazy hard!!!  But you have come a LONG way and no matter what that number on the scale is in 11 weeks (or next Dec), you are gonna look and feel darn hot if you keep up with your workout routine and dedication.


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

Sydnerella said:


> Good for you Sharp mom, you are finding ways to eat more points and they are healthy pts too. (that's a prob for me).




A friend of mine who went to WW and said there was a woman there who used to get really excited when she had points to spare in a day.  So what would she do?  Eat a Ding-Dong, of course!!  No one could make her understand that just because she needed to "use" all of the points alotted for the day, a Ding-Dong wasn't the way to do it.


----------



## maxsmomamy

Lovin' Lorne said:


> A friend of mine who went to WW and said there was a woman there who used to get really excited when she had points to spare in a day.  So what would she do?  Eat a Ding-Dong, of course!!  No one could make her understand that just because she needed to "use" all of the points alotted for the day, a Ding-Dong wasn't the way to do it.


That't the beauty of WW.  If she really wants that Ding-Dong she can have it.  Not that there aren't better options!  How about some light ice cream instead?  At least that has a dairy boost the crapy Ding-Dong doesn't have!


----------



## semo233

I know it's more expensive, but I've found that the easiest program for me to follow is Jenny Craig.  I've averaged 2 lbs per week and rarely have a difficult time.  I eat my dinner before or while I prepare dinner for my family so that I am not as tempted and have a hug salad while they eat.  I've been lax about exercise and can only imagine what I would have lost if I'd been exercising!!  

I have exactly two weeks until we leave for vacation (including WDW) and will start walking to build up my stamina.

The cost for Jenny Craig averages about $115 per week.  I have a full membership and receive discounts on the food.  The discounts increase the longer you are on the program and range from 10-50%.  I tried Nutrisystem and thought the food was horrible, but i like the Jenny Craig food.  My mother is joining with me next week!  With the full membership, I only need to pay a "renewal" fee of $39 per year and I'm a member forever.  I can go back on the plan whenever I want.

I am going to try to be conscience of what I eat over vacation, but i won't be denying myself either.  As soon as I return, I'm right back on the plan.

In 8 weeks, I've lost over 16 lbs of the 50 I'd like to loose.
Two weeks left and I'm shooting for 20 lbs!

Good Luck and Healthy Eating to Everyone!
semo233


----------



## J&J'sMOM

sydnerella-
I love what you said..._not perfect, just healthier._ 
Thanks for reminding me why I'm really trying hard this time!!!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

Well, tomorrow is the big day.  One year ago right after my DH and I started WW, we hiked Clingman's Dome outside Gatlinburg, TN.  I thought cardiac arrest was immiment for both of us.     Since then he has lost 40 lbs and me 10.  And we are both working out every day.  In fact, tonite I ran my best mile ever...13 min. 49 sec.   So wish us luck.  We still have a long way to go but I looking forward to seeing how far we've come!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

goofyisinphilly said:


> Well, tomorrow is the big day.  One year ago right after my DH and I started WW, we hiked Clingman's Dome outside Gatlinburg, TN.  I thought cardiac arrest was immiment for both of us.     Since then he has lost 40 lbs and me 10.  And we are both working out every day.  In fact, tonite I ran my best mile ever...13 min. 49 sec.   So wish us luck.  We still have a long way to go but I looking forward to seeing how far we've come!



 
Good job on sticking with it for a year now!   Good luck on your next hike - that sounds like fun - hard, but fun.


----------



## licountrygirl

Hi everyone. Just found this thread today, brand new to Disboards, too. Our trip to WDW is December 2-8, 2008 and I don't want to be fat!!!

Can I join, too?

My name is Desiree, mom of 2 - 12 year old son, 6 year old daughter.
I've been fighting weight issues my entire life.

Been to the doctor alot lately between the Hashimoto's Thyroid disease (7 years fighting and still not euthyroid!) and Fibromyalgia. I know, boo hoo. I'm fat because I eat too much. Last weigh in made me shudder at 208.

I'm 5'9" and would love to get to the 175 pound mark. 165 would be even better, but come on, let's be real.

Not sure if I can make it down 33 pounds by December but I'd like to give it a shot.

Our local Lucille Roberts is having a $15 a month deal for 2 years. Think I might try it. With the Fibro - just moving and stretching will be of great benefit to me.

HURRAY to everyone in the fight - keep it going - I didn't see many updates in my search through this forum - or did I just miss them?

I'd like to "weigh in" here every few weeks - as I don't have a scale just yet.

Looking forward to seeing all the results.

As a side note - has anyone taken Alli?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

licountrygirl said:


> As a side note - has anyone taken Alli?




Welcome to the board!  Its a really great place to get support - I also really like www.fatsecret.com - its really great too.
As far as your Alli question - Read page 61 on this thread and tell me if you think its worth it!  
Again, welcome to the board!!


----------



## momma of 2

This is great everyone!!!!!

We are coming in september and I would like to slim down

Name april
current weight 141
ideal weight 120
height 5'0 so every extra pound shows up

I am currently doing a shred video from jillian michaels (biggest loser).  And it hurts but it is working.  just started a couple of days ago but I can feel the toneing already.  I do need to stay with it.


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Here's something funny - someone asking about alli - and that is the ad on this page right now! LOL

I haven't posted my Monday weighs in for a couple weeks so here they are:

3/17 - no weight lost but lost 1/2"
3/24 - lost 1 pound and 1/2"

On the down side - anyone know of a really good body lotion that actually helps skin elasticity? As I am losing weight, my skin on my tummy is getting a little saggy. Ugh. I am 46 so I know I can't reverse the signs of aging - LOL - but I am hoping to make my skin look better as my body looks better.

On the bright side - Monday is going to be exciting - my goal is to be at 160 and I think I'll make it! On Easter, I got into a dress I haven't worn since spring of 2000! And right now I am wearing shorts that I wore back then too! Woo hoo!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> As far as the deadline, for myself, I really do have one for my Baltimore trip because of something I want to get while I'm there - a tattoo.  I know, its not the thing a mother of two she be thinking about, but I really want this. I want to get it on my lower back (I know, its a tramp stamp, but I just don't know where else to put it!)



Oh, please! I am a mother of two, go to church twice a week, don't drink, don't smoke, don't take drugs, etc. - and I have a tattoo! I've been battling skin cancer since I was 22 and I've had so much stuff cut off my skin that I decided to put something pretty on it. So for my 35th birthday I got a seahorse on my left hip - no one sees it unless I am in my undies, bathing suit, or nekkid - so let me say that it's rarely seen, LOL! I wanted it private. It's for ME.

I figured if men could deal with the pain, so could I, LOL. And it really didn't hurt. It's about 4" tall and cost $85 back then - 11 years ago. I want to get another on my right hip but don't know what to get, and I also need to get this weight off first.


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

I'm a professional woman with a M.A. in Literature, mom of two, devoted wife and churchgoer... and I have five tattoos.  

You get that lower back tattoo.  It's an awesome moment.  Or five.  Depending.   

Oh, forgot to post my weight loss since I began...  down 8.2 pounds this month total.

Starting:  189.2
As of WW today: 181.0


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

LastLookAtTheCastle said:


> I'm a professional woman with a M.A. in Literature, mom of two, devoted wife and churchgoer... and I have five tattoos.
> 
> You get that lower back tattoo.  It's an awesome moment.  Or five.  Depending.
> 
> Oh, forgot to post my weight loss since I began...  down 8.2 pounds this month total.
> 
> Starting:  189.2
> As of WW today: 181.0




Thanks!  I actually have one - I got it when I was like 15 in Canada.  Its horrible!  Its a little mouse (not Mickey) holding a heart - its on my ancle.  I had a blue flower on my chest (Got that one in Mexico when I was 14....) but it was removed when I had a breast reduction - THANK GOD!!!  I'm really super excited to get this - I just hope I can get an appointment while I'm there.  If anyone is interested, here it is:
http://aenimus.deviantart.com/art/Pandatat-Wallpaper-47009377
I'm going to get "Strength" in Chinese next to him, and then take out the cherry blossoms that are in it, and put more defined ones.  I just hope it doesn't take to long!!!
More on topic - I did my treadmill 2x 40 minutes each time Wed, Thurs & today, and I plan on doing it all weekend too.  I really want this "bad food choice" I made off ASAP!  If I'm not back down to at least 195 by Monday, I'l be totally crushed - I know it will happed with all the hard work I'm putting in!  I'm also going to start measuring this coming Monday - just wish I had started that in the beginning!


BTW - Great job on the weight loss!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## GrandmaPS

Hi all!

I am new here, but would really love to join you all.  I am planning a trip to Disney in 2009 (yesssss.... it's forever away) with my daughter and her family.  

But I need to lose a lot of weight to be able to go and enjoy it!  And keep up with those grandkids.

Is there anyone out there who struggles with slow metabolism, loves candy-  but loves her grandkids and Disney more?

I'm interested in linking up virtually with any other Disney-loving Grandmas who are trying to lose weight for Mickey! 

I'm Grandma PS, and I'm 66.  And I CAN do this-  right? 

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## MouseFan71

GrandmaPS said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new here, but would really love to join you all.  I am planning a trip to Disney in 2009 (yesssss.... it's forever away) with my daughter and her family.
> 
> But I need to lose a lot of weight to be able to go and enjoy it!  And keep up with those grandkids.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who struggles with slow metabolism, loves candy-  but loves her grandkids and Disney more?
> 
> I'm interested in linking up virtually with any other Disney-loving Grandmas who are trying to lose weight for Mickey!
> 
> I'm Grandma PS, and I'm 66.  And I CAN do this-  right?
> 
> Hope to hear from you!



Hi Grandma PS and welcome, I'm not a grandmother but I did want to offer my support - you can do this!!!  I love going to WDW with my husband and 3 little ones but I always feel uncomfortable, hot and sore, this year I hope to have more energy and more stamina, although I'm sure I will still be hot.  We all have different goals and different timelines but we are all here to support one another.  So again, welcome and good luck on your weight loss.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND!  As for myself, I will be on the treadmill 2x each day just to try to get that "mistake" off me!  I'm pretty much back down to where I was before the dreded cheese fries incident, but I'm not stopping now!!!  I still want to register a "loss" for the week, even if it is small.


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## tmatthews

we had a wonderful time! The weather was fantastic...the days got better and better each day! We did all we wanted to do in the early am at he parks and went back to hotel by lunch to relax then back to parks at night....but I have to tell you I just viewed our photopass pix online and I could just cry! I can't believe I let myself get this big! On the way home I told my husband that I have to do something. I was having trouble w/ knees and hips while walking, found myself breathing heavily while running to attain fastpasses for my family, did I mention chest pain!?  Dear I am only going to be 42 in a couple of weeks. NOT GOOD! How the heck did this happen?   Well, needless to say, I can't keep going on like this and although I set our trip as a goal...it has come and gone so now I need to look forward and lose weight from this point!!!! For those of you who still have time to lose before your trip....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! It will be worth it! 
I am thinking nutrisystem or 6 week makeover.....anyone on these?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

tmatthews said:


> we had a wonderful time! The weather was fantastic...the days got better and better each day! We did all we wanted to do in the early am at he parks and went back to hotel by lunch to relax then back to parks at night....but I have to tell you I just viewed our photopass pix online and I could just cry! I can't believe I let myself get this big! On the way home I told my husband that I have to do something. I was having trouble w/ knees and hips while walking, found myself breathing heavily while running to attain fastpasses for my family, did I mention chest pain!?  Dear I am only going to be 42 in a couple of weeks. NOT GOOD! How the heck did this happen?   Well, needless to say, I can't keep going on like this and although I set our trip as a goal...it has come and gone so now I need to look forward and lose weight from this point!!!! For those of you who still have time to lose before your trip....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! It will be worth it!
> I am thinking nutrisystem or 6 week makeover.....anyone on these?



Glad you had a good time in the World, but don't get so down on yourself.  You broke my heart and it "sounds" like yours is broken too. Now you know what you have to work for and you'll be ready for the next trip. It's just too bad that losing weight is not as easy or as fun as gaining it.   

What is the 6 week makeover? I can't say that I've ever heard of that, but I am interested to know more.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND!  As for myself, I will be on the treadmill 2x each day just to try to get that "mistake" off me!  *I'm pretty much back down to where I was before the dreded cheese fries incident*, but I'm not stopping now!!!  I still want to register a "loss" for the week, even if it is small.
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*



there is no such thing as a dreadful cheese fry incident. they might be forbidden and cause feelings of deep guilt and remorse, but they should never be dreaded.  
Good luck to all this weekend!

ETA: unless you're taking alli...then  i guess a cheese fry incident could go horribly wrong


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

staceyshearrion said:


> there is no such thing as a dreadful cheese fry incident. they might be forbidden and cause feelings of deep guilt and remorse, but they should never be dreaded.
> Good luck to all this weekend!
> 
> ETA: unless you're taking alli...then  i guess a cheese fry incident could go horribly wrong


----------



## MouseFan71

Wow, Monday already and I have no weight loss to report  .  I thought I was doing pretty well this weekend but still eating late (shame, shame, shame).  So I just did 20 minutes on the treadmill and I hope to do 40-50 minutes more of cardio at the YMCA after I take DD to preschool.  We are leaving for Cocoa Beach in 11 days and I dread trying to squeeze myself into my bathing suit, I'd love to even lose 5-7lbs before we leave.  Good luck to everyone and stay strong this week!!

Height 5.0
Still 168
Wish 128


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I had a really bad week last week (and most of it is still on me).  At my lowest, I was down to 192.6 - as of this morning, I'm 196.4 - and thats a pound up for the day before.     But I have finally put last week behind me, and I am charging through this week.  I have already done my 2x 40 minute walk/runs on the "mill" and I have also hidden the scale.  I don't want to look at it again until next Monday.  I think it will be better for me that way, though I don't know how DH will take it - he likes to weight in every morning and evening.  How often does everyone else "scale watch?"
Now tomorrow we are supposed to go to a Trenton Thunder game (thats a AA baseball team here in Jersey) and I don't know what I'm going to do about food.  I'm thinking that I will eat something here, maybe take a bar in with me, as well as a drink - I just hope the allow me.  Maybe I'll tell them I'm diabetic or something, and I have to have my special drink..... think it will work????   Good luck this week everyone - stay away from the dreaded (yes, they are dreaded) CHEESE FRIES!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> stay away from the dreaded (yes, they are dreaded) CHEESE FRIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, things between you and I could get real ugly  ...Weight loss be darned I will always defend the greatness of cheese fries.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Hi all I am a newbie also and would love to join you. Planning our first Disney vacation for 2009. Would love to be a thinner healthier person for our disney trip. My goal is to lose about 20 pounds, once I lose that i will reacess and try to lose a bit more.

Name: Heather
Age: 27
Location: Mississippi
Type of diet: South Beach
Excercise: Walking outside, 
start date of diet: 03/31/2008
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 170
Weight loss to date:


----------



## Aliceacc

As of this morning I was down to 137


----------



## Sydnerella

Congrats to those who lost last week and those who stuck to their fitness plans. Both can be really hard to do - especially with Cheese Fries calling us. Last Fri my thing was Champps fries - waffle ones with seasoned sour cream... I said no, but still want 'em... and the restaurant is right downstairs in my office building - YIKES!!!  But I will try to say no or at least split them a few ways if I cave this week...

I like the idea of weighing only once per week SharpMom. Too many fluctuations between each day and thru the day.  I dont have a scale at home (perhaps this is why I am in the situation in the first place...) and i weigh in Sat am at WW. That's enough scale for my taste. After being down each week for a month, this week I was up 2...  I did ok with my eating but not the my working out (improved but not my goal amount of time). And I have my period... So, owell.  One more weigh-in before Disney and I hope I can at the very least go to WDW knowing I was going the right way.  15 lbs to pre Sydnerella's birth and then another 20 to go... I will get there cuz the size 16's are starting to be big and my mental state is more inspired and less depressed cuz of all of you! Thanks.

I hope this is true even when i see MY pics online and the nice but not so smooth Disney photographer made the mistake of capturing my lumpy legs in each shot of my adorable short people...  Capris are the answer I think!!

Cool tattoo!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

staceyshearrion said:


> SharpMomOfTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> stay away from the dreaded (yes, they are dreaded) CHEESE FRIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, things between you and I could get real ugly  ...Weight loss be darned I will always defend the greatness of cheese fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Even though I have gained for the week a total of 4 pounds    I tried on an old old pair of jeans last night - the last pair of jeans I ever wore before going into plus size clothes..... they almost fit!  They are button fly Halogens and I was able to get all the buttons buttoned but the last one.  I was really happy, and even more supprised that they fit so well.... wonder how well they would have fit if I hadn't run into thoes cheese fries....... Yes I'm still beating myself up on that one!!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*

21 pounds till my tattoo goal!


----------



## JerseyMamaBear

I can't offically start until my daughter is born any day now but I will follow along to stay motivated. I did ww 2 years ago for my other Disney trip, lost 27ish and felt amazing. We are going again May of 2009 and would love to do it again. Right now my weight is 30-40 above where I want to be and Im giving myself a year after shes born to reach my 135-140 goal. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

OMG, I know I post on here WAY TO MUCH, but I'm excited!  DH just got on the scale this morning, and he said that within about a day and a half, the scale said that he gained 5-6 pounds!  He hasn't eaten bad at all, so we think that there may be something wrong with the scale!  That means that my cheese fries bindge may not have caused as much damage as I orignally thought! So if I subtract 5 pounds from what the scale said Monday, that means I'm under what I knew to be my lowest weight!    
One thing that kinda stinks for me though, the guy who I want to do my tattoo in Baltimore told me that he may be away on vacation when we come down.  If he is, that means no tattoo    My only consolation is that it will give me more time to lose even more weight, and DH knows plenty of tattoo guys around here from being a semi-pro skateboarder..... He used to work in the Casino Skate Park in Asbury Park, NJ which was run by a guy who owns several of the oldest tattoo parlors in Jersey.  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Forget cheese fries - how about CHILI CHEESE FRIES!! YUM!

Ok - for my Monday weigh in:

3/31 - lost 4 pounds, 1/2" in chest (which for me is a good thing, LOL), lost 1" in hips. That sounds like a lot of weight for one week, but I only lost 6 pounds for the month of March - all towards the end. I seem to plateau every now and then for 3 weeks, then boom! Off come 3-4 pounds.

I am at 161 which is 1 pound less than I weighed when I had my son - who is now 7! LOL


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Monday weigh in~ 169.5 
Need to buy a measuring tape so I can take measurements! Walked/jogged for 35 minutes! worked up a sweat! Woohoo! Going to try and fit in a little strenght training this afternoon! Can't start South beach again til Thursday (grocery day) so I am going to low cal it until then. anyone watch "I Can Make You Thin" on TLC? Thoughts?


----------



## tmatthews

Well I think this is good.... I didn't gain any while in Disney!!!!!   And yesterday I "treated" myself and ordered nutrisystem! Time to get really serious now! (well, when the package arrives anyways!!! )


----------



## bigmama101

Hi everyone,
I am so glad I found this. I have been working on losing weight for about a year. Started in Janurary of 2007. I don't really follow a particular diet. 
I just started cutting back on portion size and snacking on junk. I then added excersie into the mix. And started making better food choices. I still eat on occasions what I want. (junk food, martinis or fries) I just try to limit this, 
Don't get me wrong it has very been hard I have tried in the past to lose weight but you know how that goes. 
So here I am from a sz 22 jeans yes 22 to a size 16 jeans in the misses department. So my goal is to lose about 30more lbs. I don't want to be a size 2 just tired of being a 22.
So let all keep motivated we can do this!!!
P.S. I only weigh myself 1 a month because weight can fluctuate from day to day and week to week. So this way whatever I have lost for the month is the best I could do.


----------



## tmatthews

Aliceacc said:


> As of this morning I was down to 137


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sharpmom=I'd go with the scale is broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisFam95

Hi..again.  I've been off a long time.  Dealing w/ some medical things that won't allow me to get on the treadmill or any other sort of exercise.  I've been down for almost 7 weeks and it's really put me in a funk.  I was even starting to jog about 10min and speed walk 50min on my treadmill when I had to stop.  I'm up to 173 and wanting my goal of 160 by the time we go to WDW in 6 weeks.

My lack of exercise has really put me in a 'diet depression' like why bother...since I can't work out I might as well just skip the whole thing...grrr. 

Now the Easter candy is gone and I should be able to start my workouts by Thursday and I'm so excited!!!

So everyone seems to be talking about Mondays.  Is that sort of the unofficial weight posting day?  I hate weighing in after the weekend. Any little weekend treat (cheese fries etc ) always shows up on the scale.  I weigh myself at home on Fridays when I've had all week to be fairly good (when I'm 'on program'  )  Either way I'm good.

This is all I can manage right now                 

Did that burn a few calories??


----------



## stillthefairest

When I am "on program" I like to weigh myself daily..it lets me get a better idea of what I really am weighing..our weight fluctuates during different times of the day and different times of the week.  So...by weighing myself often I can then get an average and really figure out what is my actual weight and what might just be some water weight because I had too much salt the day before....

That being said..I have not weighed myself in a while..I have good intentions..but I have not really gotten myself in gear yet.  I took the first step though!

I have ordered the weight watchers at home kit ...and it shipped today! HOORAY!!!!      So..now I just have to wait for it to get here.


----------



## DisFam95

Grrr..

I weighed today too since I'm feeling a bit more motivated and hopeful to get back to eating better today and it's up to 174.4  

Man taking off from workouts has really shown on the scales!  I can't wait for tomorrow and get back at it.  I may cheat and start tonight depening how I feel.

I'm packing my lunch too so I know what I'm eating.  I thought I was making good choices.  We have Chickfila in our cafe and I was getting the wrap w/ fat free dressing to add a little.  That things has like 430 cal and 16 fat grams!!

ok...I can do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Morning all!   Well we went to the baseball game last night, and I was very good.  DH ordered a grilled chicken sandwich and I had about a quarter of it.  It was soooo good too!  We have at least 5 more games to go at that stadium this summer, so I'm sure I'll have more!  
I'm having a really hard time not stepping on the scale every morning and evening.  I had put it away in the closet, and the DH took it back out    On one hand, I want to peak and see where I'm at right now, but on the other hand, I really want to wait till Monday.  
I also just wanted to tell you guys about www.fatsecret.com  I joined a while back, and I really like it.  You can weigh in, write journal entries which people can respond to, ask questions in the forum.... get buddies...  When you post your weekly weight in, it posts it for everyone else, but you can also see everyone else's weight loss progression.  Another reason I really like it, is because they break people down by what diet they are on.  So I can see all the WW people, and how they are losing compared to me, etc.  Its really worth taking a look!!!

PS - DisFam - Don't knock it - I can't WAIT to be down to 174!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## MouseFan71

Hello all,

I just spent 26 minutes on my treadmill and once I finally got up a good pace and a pretty good sweat - the dang thing broke, it just stopped working.  Oh well, I'll be calling Sears to have them come fix it this week and I hope to get to the YMCA this afternoon for a bit.  From reading the posts it seems everyone is staying motivated even if they've hit some obstacles along the way.  I keep telling myself, "I may not like how I look but I may never look this good again."  I vividly remember weighing 135 and feeling so upset about it, my gosh, what I wouldn't give to be that weight again!!!  I really need to drop 40 lbs but I refuse to get into a depression over it, I need to just forge ahead and stay positive.  I think I may try WW, I've heard really good things, we are leaving next Thursday for our 10 day Cocoa Beach and Orlando trip and I really don't want to start anything until we get back.  You are all doing such a great job and your posts are so motivatng - keep up the good work!!


----------



## DisFam95

SharpMom:  Congrats on being so good at the game.  That is oo hard to do in that environment.  

It's all relative.  I'm absolutely thrilled to not have to shop in plus size anymore and honestly I could stay here for the rest of my life and truely be happy.  But I had gotten down to 163 last sept at my lowest before our Hawaii trip so I've seen the pounds creep back up and it just makes me mad at myself since I know I did it before and I can do it again.

I'm feeling good and I think I can't wait until tomorrow to start my workout so I'm disobeying orders and starting tonight!  What's 1 night!!


----------



## jacobsmom

I'm waaaay late joining this but I really want to.... 

weight : 235
height : 5'10"
goal: well under 200 (hopefully 165)
weakness: sweets, chocolate, carbs

I've upped my fruits and vegetables (trying to hit the goal of 5 fruits and 5 veggie servings daily). I've also been hitting the gym a minimum of 30 minutes 4 days a week. So far this week has been amazing! I have a ton of energy and I feel great! I've also been eatting a lot more fish for lunch (because I know DH and DS8 aren't fans).


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I've already posted this on the main board, but I figured I might as well post it here as well!

Hello Dis Pals!
I know there are a lot of us on this board from New Jersey / New York, so I thought I might ask here.  I am going to do the March of Dimes walk in Belmar, NJ Sunday April 27th, and I was wondering if any of you would like to join the cause.  We could make our own Dis team!  I know I'm not giving a lot of notice, but I just signed up for it myself.  The walk is only about 3 miles, you have to be there by 9am for registration at the Taylor Pavilion - Belmar Fifth Avenue & Ocean Avenue.
I think this is a very important cause for many of us.  I have been very lucky, I have two beautiful girls who are totally healthy (knock on wood).  Not everyone in the world has had this - lots of women and families have complications with their pregnancies and newborns, maybe even some of us on this board.  
I just feel that it is my duty to give back as much as I can.  As mothers, as women, we need to do what we can to make the world a better place - this is just one way to do it.  
Whos with me?


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## mickeymousemom

I haven't read the thread much, but also need to lose some weight before our June trip.  
Just wondering, has anyone seen the the TLC show, "I Can Make You Thin"?  That guy is amazing.  I've tried his tactics and they work like a charm.  Some of it is common sense, and so far he's thrown in some accupressure too(which really seems to work).  

Just wondered if anyone else following this guy?


----------



## MouseFan71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I've already posted this on the main board, but I figured I might as well post it here as well!
> 
> Hello Dis Pals!
> I know there are a lot of us on this board from New Jersey / New York, so I thought I might ask here.  I am going to do the March of Dimes walk in Belmar, NJ Sunday April 27th, and I was wondering if any of you would like to join the cause.  We could make our own Dis team!  I know I'm not giving a lot of notice, but I just signed up for it myself.  The walk is only about 3 miles, you have to be there by 9am for registration at the Taylor Pavilion - Belmar Fifth Avenue & Ocean Avenue.
> I think this is a very important cause for many of us.  I have been very lucky, I have two beautiful girls who are totally healthy (knock on wood).  Not everyone in the world has had this - lots of women and families have complications with their pregnancies and newborns, maybe even some of us on this board.
> I just feel that it is my duty to give back as much as I can.  As mothers, as women, we need to do what we can to make the world a better place - this is just one way to do it.
> Whos with me?
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*



You're right, March of Dimes is a great cause, I've walked in previous years and always had fun doing it.  I live too far to join you but wish I could, a DIS team would be great.  I've also been blessed with healthy children but far too many are born premature and we still don't know why.  I believe the MOD were the first to determine the importance of folic acid for expecting mothers - their research is so important.  Have a great time at your walk, hopefully you'll have nice weather!!!


----------



## hoosiergirl7

Well I joined this thread 2 months ago in order to keep myself motivated to lose some weight before we went to WDW.  However, Monday I found a glitch in my plans.  

I've had thyroid issues for the past 10 yrs.  First I was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism (Grave's Disease).  I had my thyroid oblated but ended up with Hypothyroidism which is extremely common when you go through the radio-active iodine treatments for Hyperthyroidism.

Well, in the past 2 months, I have gained 8 lbs!!!  Not lost, gained!!!!  I've been doing yoga almost on a daily basis, doing slimfast shakes for at least one meal a day, 100 calorie snack packs, fruits & veggies.  I should NOT be gaining weight.  Well because of my suspicions I went to the doctor on Monday to have my levels checked and sure enough, they're out of whack!  So frustrated.  They're trying to get me into my endocrinologist ASAP so I can have my meds adjusted.  

So much for losing weight before I leave in 3 weeks.  I'm so not happy about this.


----------



## mamaLori05

It's working, It's working!!!  YAHOOO!!!  I've increased what I've been eating to a plain waffle for breakfast, a ham and provolone sandwich on wheat bread for lunch, and chicken and veggies for dinner, with snacks of home popped popcorn.  I've lost 2 lbs this week and it's staying off!!!!  Down to 140!!!!!  YEA!!!!  five to ten more lbs to go!!!!!  Hopefully I can do it before we leave!


----------



## andee515

I started 1 month ago. Our trip is Oct 25 - Nov 2. My husband and I are both doing weight watchers

Name: Andee
Place: Texas
Age: 39
Weight to start 318
Loss to Date: 19#
Goal: 230


----------



## mamaLori05

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> If you "shut over the computer" and hadn't written such a rude comment on such a lovely and positive board, then maybe I wouldn't have had to report you.
> 
> 
> Good Job sharpmom!!  I didn't quite understand where that fit in, or why????


----------



## tmatthews

Thanks sharpmom for reporting that....not very nice 

Here's the story of my life....I ordered nutrisystem and UPS lost my box!! It says delivered on the tracking...called ups and they say it is on my porch...IT"S NOT!!! Is this an omen?????????????????????????????


----------



## BLAMBKY

Is it too late, is it, is it????? When I decided that we were going to WDW (No, I didn't give my family the option of not going.), I knew I had to get those extra pounds off. Not too many extra but they have been around long enough. What do I need to tell?
My name is Britney
We leave October 4th
I have been cutting back, exercising and lost some already.
Started at 143.5 and now I am at 138 
I want to get to 134 by the beginning of June. 
I want to be at 130 by August. 
I want to be at 125 by the time we leave. 
I want to not gain a pound on vacation and eat anything I want. I figure I will walk it ALL off, right????


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I _finally _got to weight in this morning  .  Last Wednesday I was up to 197  due to those naughty cheese fries, but after that day I started eating right again, and getting on the treadmill twice a day 40 minutes each time.  So this morning I was SUPER nervous to step on the scale..... I was down to 192 1/2.  I was really hoping to be down a pound or two more (189 would have been amazing!), but I'm happy with where I'm at.  And also, I have a feeling that I did lose more than the scale is reading, I just gained a bit of muscle weight due to all the walking I've been doing.  So as of today I have exactly 10 weeks till Baltimore - that means that if I lose 2 pounds a week I can be down 20 more pounds!  That will put me at 172 still which would be so amazing!  I haven't seen that number on the scale in 5-7 years!!!!  I have to say, I don't know what the majority diet is on here, but WW is just the best!  I can't believe I spent all these years being fat when I couldn't have just followed WW and been skinny!  I still have a long way to go, and its still going to take a long more time, but I'm on my way, and so is everyone eles on here!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I'm in!  I actually went to a WW meeting last night - my first in a long time!  My 10% is 24 - so that's my first goal... well... actually my first goal is making it through a DAY!!  Our Disney trip is scheduled for December - so I think I have a good chance of at least making my 10% - but hoping for lots more!


----------



## momma of 2

I started working out in the mornings to jillian michaels (biggest loser trainer).  I have to say she is mean.  I feel wonderful when I am done but I want to quit while Im working out.  Last week when I started I weighed 142 Yesterday I got on the scale and weighed 138.  4 POUNDS BABY.  Just from working out 5 days out of 7 and eating better (better is good for me).


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I'm in!  I actually went to a WW meeting last night - my first in a long time!  My 10% is 24 - so that's my first goal... well... actually my first goal is making it through a DAY!!  Our Disney trip is scheduled for December - so I think I have a good chance of at least making my 10% - but hoping for lots more!



Welcome!  I just wanted to say that my family and I are staying at POFQ this coming december as well!  Maybe we will see eachother as our thinner selves!


----------



## tmatthews

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I _finally _got to weight in this morning  .  Last Wednesday I was up to 197  due to those naughty cheese fries, but after that day I started eating right again, and getting on the treadmill twice a day 40 minutes each time.  So this morning I was SUPER nervous to step on the scale..... I was down to 192 1/2.  I was really hoping to be down a pound or two more (189 would have been amazing!), but I'm happy with where I'm at.  And also, I have a feeling that I did lose more than the scale is reading, I just gained a bit of muscle weight due to all the walking I've been doing.  So as of today I have exactly 10 weeks till Baltimore - that means that if I lose 2 pounds a week I can be down 20 more pounds!  That will put me at 172 still which would be so amazing!  I haven't seen that number on the scale in 5-7 years!!!!  I have to say, I don't know what the majority diet is on here, but WW is just the best!  I can't believe I spent all these years being fat when I couldn't have just followed WW and been skinny!  I still have a long way to go, and its still going to take a long more time, but I'm on my way, and so is everyone eles on here!!!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*


COngrats on loss!!! The box of nutrisystem did come late late last night so I started it today! Gotta tell you....I am really hungry! I am sure it is mostly in my head! But I am going to commit to this and see what I can do!


----------



## mommytoone

I want in too      I want to actually be IN the pics this year in Sept.  Last time I just avoided them, I want my DD to look back and see what a great time we had together.  I am still trying to lose my baby weight, DD is now 7. I am starting to watch what I eat and making better decisions.  I plan on starting to excercise.  I wonder is it actually better to go to WW or just do the plan at home on your own?  I just can't see spending the weekly fee right now.  What's your thoughts?  Does anyone have any good suggestions on diet or excercise?   Good luck to all. 

I do not know how much I weigh, but I would like to loose at least 40lbs.  before our trip.


----------



## chillcoupons

I am in.  

Name: Christian
Age: 40
Location: Detroit
Type of diet: 1500 calorie
Excercise: running treadmill and outside, situps.
Start date of diet: 1/3/08
Goal: 165
Weight at start of diet: 208
Weight loss to date: 25 lbs (183)

Together we can get healthy!!!!


----------



## tmatthews

2 days of nutrisystem down.....it really is a nobrainer and so far the foods are decent. I am not much of a salad eater or anything good for that matter! here's hoping this is the one that works for me!!!!!!!! 


*mommytoone*: I am a fan of _*Leslie Sansone*_. She does walking cds. Look her up- I got a set from QVC. It is easy to follow. what has led me to nutrisystem at this point are our photopass pictures! I couldn't figure who the  "Fat lady" was with my family!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliceacc

I have been so bad!!!!

But, boy, those brownies were good 

Back on track tomorrow!


----------



## lulu2

I'm totally in... I'm tired of not being in any pictures and when I am, I hate looking at them.  I joined ww this week and I have excercised everyday! Also, I have actually stayed right on track with points. It feels good!

start date:4/2/08
start weight:172
goal:17


----------



## Aliceacc

lulu, your goal is "17"?? 

Come on, thin would be nice, but....


----------



## lulu2

Aliceacc said:


> lulu, your goal is "17"??
> 
> Come on, thin would be nice, but....



OOPS, did I write that wrong? I meant my goal is to lose 17 pounds, not weigh 17 pounds....


----------



## Aliceacc

I probably misread it, but after eating those brownies tonight, it just struck me as funny!


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

Here are some excellent articles from "Woman's Health" magazine.  Who knows, maybe one of these will be the one that helps us all to lose the next five pounds!

The Diet Decoder

Avoid Diet Roadblocks

The ABC's of Slim

Usless Advice

Happy reading!


----------



## chillcoupons

tmatthews said:


> 2 days of nutrisystem down.....it really is a nobrainer and so far the foods are decent. I am not much of a salad eater or anything good for that matter! here's hoping this is the one that works for me!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *mommytoone*: I am a fan of _*Leslie Sansone*_. She does walking cds. Look her up- I got a set from QVC. It is easy to follow. what has led me to nutrisystem at this point are our photopass pictures! I couldn't figure who the  "Fat lady" was with my family!!!!!!!!!



Nutrisystem works well it takes about a week or two to get used to eating small portions but after that it is easy and the weight comes off.  I did it last year and lost 29 lbs in three months.  You don't have to exercise on Nutrisystem but it will work much faster if you do!  Stick to the plan and you will be happy.


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

I'm so happy... my weigh-in on Friday said I was down 5 whole pounds in a week.  That's what running will do... literally run your butt off!

Starting weight 2/28: 189.2
Weight as of 4/4: 176.6
Total lost: 12.6
Goal: 149.2

Over 1/4 of the way to my goal!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello all!  So today was the first day in about two weeks that I didn't get on the treadmill at all  - though I know I deserve a break, I feel guilty   but I did use my arm weights.  
DH and I dropped off the kids at his parents house and went to a mall very far away, but it was nice, and we had a very good salad for lunch, though he didn't buy me that geougous Louis Vuitton bag I saw.... 
I made a promise to myself that I would only look at the scale once a week, on Fridays, but for whatever reason I cheated today and looked!  It was OK though, I lost a pound between my friday weight in and this morning - not bad.  
Thats about it - gotta get back to my regular schedual tomorrow!  Treadmill twice and lifting weights twice as well.  Gotta get myself in tattoo shape for Baltimore - just under 9 weeks to go!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## NJFabFour

Haven't posted in awhile.  Kind of holding steady here . . . not really gaining but not losing much.  SharpMomofTwo is inspiring me to try to get in two workouts!  I managed to do it yesterday and today so we will see!  (But during the week is much harder when I have to be out the door by 7:45!)  Good luck to the newbies and all of our weight watchers!


----------



## notsosnowwhite

OK - enough lurking for me.
I'm in.

Goal - 20 pounds in 10 weeks.
Method - WW core plan / moderate exercise

I appreciate all of your BRAVE entries - you have really inspired me.


----------



## FoundMyPrince

Monday morning weigh-in:

Name: Amy
Age: 34
Type of diet: eat less, excercise more
Excercise: treadmill 3 miles each day
Miles on treadmill to date: 60
Start date of diet: March 8
Weight at start of diet: 160
Current weight: 153
Weight loss to date: 7 lbs
Goal: 135


----------



## rumrunnergirl

I went to my Mom's for the weekend, so I didn't do so well, LOL!

4/7 weigh in - gained one pound (it must be water - or muscle! LOL) and lost no inches.

Back to the grindstone today!


----------



## coneeny4

I just found this thread..

Since my last trip in October

Start weight - 216
Weight now -  177
Lost weight -  39

Plus I lost 1 bra size and 2 pants sizes.

Hope I can keep losing after this trip I am leaving in 3 days...but I am on the Dining Plan !


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

coneeny4 said:


> Hope I can keep losing after this trip I am leaving in 3 days...but I am on the Dining Plan !




I just wanted to know exactly what you ment.  We are not going till December, but we too have the dining plan.  We have the cheapest one, so we don't get appatizers (but I think we get desserts??)  I know its a long way off for me, but I too am worried about eating in Disney, and I'm not sure if DDP will help (because of no appatizers) or hinder (because I can get any main course I want) my diet.  What do you think?  Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## tmatthews

People I talked to you on the dining plan when I was down said it is a lot of food to eat. They were glad they did it but you are compelled to eat a sit down and counter and snack everyday. Where we would skimp here and  there as to save money.....I know it is nice to sit down and eat but then is when I would be tempted to eat more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

As for weight here I am waiting for a week on nutrisystem to get weighed. Today is day 4! Nutrisystem comes with a leslie sansone  cd that I did tonight. I always love seeing who she has in them from before!


----------



## hvivona

We always get the dining plan.  To maintain my weight ( I just try and maintain, there's no way I'm gonna lose at Disney )  I get up early every morning around 6am and get a 45 min jog in before it gets too hot.  My morning run in addition to all the walking in the parks allows me to eat pretty much what I want, I still try and choose the healthiest menu option, and not gain weight.


----------



## tmatthews

chillcoupons said:


> Nutrisystem works well it takes about a week or two to get used to eating small portions but after that it is easy and the weight comes off.  I did it last year and lost 29 lbs in three months.  You don't have to exercise on Nutrisystem but it will work much faster if you do!  Stick to the plan and you will be happy.



I think i will try it for at least 2 months to give myself a weightloss jump and then try to keep losing with a weight watchers. you are right though trying to get used to the portions right now! Do you do something else now? why did you stop? The cost is a bit much so that is why I am trying 2 months only.


----------



## coneeny4

We usually end up having leftover's and we always end up taking the desserts back to the room and eating them late at night or for breakfast the next morning.

Even with all the walking I ended up gaining 6 pounds on my last trip but ended up coming home with a bacterial infection that knocked me for a loop ie could'nt eat..move..sleep for 1 week till I went to the doctor's and he gave me some antibiotics.


----------



## chillcoupons

tmatthews said:


> I think i will try it for at least 2 months to give myself a weightloss jump and then try to keep losing with a weight watchers. you are right though trying to get used to the portions right now! Do you do something else now? why did you stop? The cost is a bit much so that is why I am trying 2 months only.


  When I first started I was eating huge salads but as time went on and I got used to the portions the salads became much smaller.  Both my wife and I were  doing Nutrisystem and it was expensive.  I did learn a lot about what and when to eat and the size portions I need to lose weight. I now do my own version of nutrisystem which is effective and much more economical.


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

Another thing to remember:  You don't have to clean your plate!  Just because it's paid for, you don't have to eat it all!  

Eat until you're full, and then stop!  That's what that I Can Make You Thin guy says over and over.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

LastLookAtTheCastle said:


> Another thing to remember:  You don't have to clean your plate!  Just because it's paid for, you don't have to eat it all!
> 
> Eat until you're full, and then stop!  That's what that I Can Make You Thin guy says over and over.



I never clean my plate, ever.  I don't know why I weight so much when I really never finish my meal (though I always seem to finish the dessert...  )!!  DH on the other hand will make himself sick (literally) to finish everything on his plate because that was the way he was brought up - can't waiste anything.  I can't believe I still have so much longer to wait till Disney, but I guess its a good thing, it will give me time to lose more weight!!!
I've already don't one 40 minute pass on the treadmill, one more to go, plus I still have to get in my two arm weight turns in today too.  I can't wait to get thinner arms!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## lulu2

Well today is the day, my weigh in day with WW.  I've been in one week, excercising (walking at least 2-3 miles every day except yesterday), and have stuck to my points allowed.  We'll see, I'll be happy if I lost at least 2 pounds. All your posts have been inspiring, wish me luck!

lulu


----------



## jacobsmom

I weighed myself and I'm down 7 more lbs so all together that's 11 lbs!!! Just keep working on that slight edge. (I keep reminding myself that losing the weight is like growing a garden. I've planted the seed and every time I take care of it it's like watering the plants. You don't get an immediate harvest.) So far that seems to help me from getting frustrated.


----------



## tmatthews

lulu2 said:


> Well today is the day, my weigh in day with WW.  I've been in one week, excercising (walking at least 2-3 miles every day except yesterday), and have stuck to my points allowed.  We'll see, I'll be happy if I lost at least 2 pounds. All your posts have been inspiring, wish me luck!
> 
> lulu




GOOD LUCK!!! Keep us posted
Jacobsmom: congratulations!!! What a great week!

I am seeing with nutrisystem that I need to reevaluate my "normal" serving portions and would like to do more of my own food. ( I was thinking lean cuisine for lunch/dinner) I will reevaluate closer to the end of the month since tomorrow is only day 7!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Morning all!!
Today is Wednesday, only 2 more days till my weight-in   I love doing once a week weight ins rather than every day, several times a day.  I've been doing my 2x 40 minute each treadmil walk/runs every day (other than this past Sunday) and now I'm doing arm weights twice a day too.  It feels really great to really be doing something about my weight loss!!
I have a delema that I need everyones help with....  DH and I went into a Louis Vuitton store this past weekend, and I saw a bag there that I TOTALLY fell in love with.  So now I've put some of my old bags (Louis Vuitton & Burberry) up on ebay to help me pay for this new bag.  My problem is this.... should I really spend $600+ on a new bag, or should I save all the money I get from my auctions, and spend it on new, smaller clothes??  I don't know.... someone suggested setting a new weight goal for myself, and once I hit it, get the bag, but I don't know - knowing me I'll spend the $$ by then!!!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Mmmmm.....bags!  YUM!

Hi all.  I haven't had a chance to read through all the messages - I just sorta hopped along.  But I want to join you.  Can I?  

I've been doing WW since last September.  I didn't do it to look steamy hot for Mickey, since we just hatched the idea for the trip a few weeks ago.  I've lost 48 pounds since I started, but haven't shed anything in the past month because I've just lost my focus. Last night I decided it was time to dig deep and get back on the wagon - I'd like another 20-25 pounds gone by the time we go to Disney in October.  And whaddya know - I come here this morning, and one of the first things I see is a thread about Losing Weight For Mickey.  Hot dog!

So - forgive me if this has been discussed at length in the thread.  I'm leaning heavily on the Smart Ones meals to get my momentum going (it worked at the beginning).   Do you have any favorites, or ones you recommend?  I had the Chicken Mirabella yesterday, and it was really yucky, lol.  I like all of the Mexican-ish ones, the enchiladas, the fiesta rice.  And I've been sticking with mac and cheese.  But since I'll be doing these meals 3-5 time/week for a month, I'm hoping for more variety without another unpleasant surprise.

Oh - Lean Cuisine, too.  They do a stuffed rigatoni with veggies that's very nice!


----------



## MouseFan71

thegrimdwarf said:


> Mmmmm.....bags!  YUM!
> 
> Hi all.  I haven't had a chance to read through all the messages - I just sorta hopped along.  But I want to join you.  Can I?
> 
> I've been doing WW since last September.  I didn't do it to look steamy hot for Mickey, since we just hatched the idea for the trip a few weeks ago.  I've lost 48 pounds since I started, but haven't shed anything in the past month because I've just lost my focus. Last night I decided it was time to dig deep and get back on the wagon - I'd like another 20-25 pounds gone by the time we go to Disney in October.  And whaddya know - I come here this morning, and one of the first things I see is a thread about Losing Weight For Mickey.  Hot dog!
> 
> So - forgive me if this has been discussed at length in the thread.  I'm leaning heavily on the Smart Ones meals to get my momentum going (it worked at the beginning).   Do you have any favorites, or ones you recommend?  I had the Chicken Mirabella yesterday, and it was really yucky, lol.  I like all of the Mexican-ish ones, the enchiladas, the fiesta rice.  And I've been sticking with mac and cheese.  But since I'll be doing these meals 3-5 time/week for a month, I'm hoping for more variety without another unpleasant surprise.
> 
> Oh - Lean Cuisine, too.  They do a stuffed rigatoni with veggies that's very nice!




Welcome, I just love the Smart Ones Enchiladas and they also have a really good Penne Alfredo.  I tried the new fruity chicken ones and was impressed.  As far as Lean Cuisine goes, I love the French Bread Pizzas.  Yes, I'm a carb junkie!!!

Sharpmomoftwo - you have been working really hard at losing weight and you're doing a great job, the smaller clothes will certainly be a necessity but the bag is your prize.  If you're worried about the $$$, wait and see what your other bags get you on Ebay.  I say go for it, you've earned it!!!

We leave tomorrow for Cocoa Beach and Orlando, we're driving from Rochester, NY so it will take about 20 hours (Lord help us).  I haven't lost the weight I was hoping to but I'm still pressing on.  Good luck to everyone this week.


----------



## lulu2

Weigh in yesterday with WW. After one week on my total lost was........................................ 4.2 pounds!!!!YIPPEE!!!
Start date:4/1/08
Start weight:173 (before I said 172 but after looking at papers it was 173)
Weight Lost:4.2
Weight now:168.8
10% goal: Lose 12.8 more 

When I lose 5 pounds my husband said I should get a new pair of shoes, I can almost see them on my feet now.....


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Excellent job!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hi everyone,
Anyone care if I join in on your weight loss group?  I'm trying to lose about 40 pounds before our trip in October.  So far I've been on plan for almost 3 weeks and lost nothing.  I need to add in exercise however I work full time and attend college at night so my time is very limited.

Here are my stats;

start date:3/21/08
Start weight:182
Weight Lost:1.5 pounds
Weight now:180.5
plan: low carb/atkins
goal: to lose 15 pounds by June and 40 by october !!!  (hopefully)


----------



## mommytoe

I have not read this whole thread yet.  I have a question.  I have been trying to loose weight since New Years.  I do seem to be loosing, but my thighs are getting bigger this past month.  Why?  I mean my weight is down and I have lost inches every other place, but my thighs are getting bigger.


----------



## tmatthews

congrats lulu! 

day seven of nutrisystem and weighed in this AM for the first time .....
*DOWN 6*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
I am so happy!! It hasn't been easy but now I know it is worth it!!!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

mommytoe said:


> I have not read this whole thread yet.  I have a question.  I have been trying to loose weight since New Years.  I do seem to be loosing, but my thighs are getting bigger this past month.  Why?  I mean my weight is down and I have lost inches every other place, but my thighs are getting bigger.



Are you sure they're actually getting bigger, and don't just look bigger because the rest of you is smaller?  Thighs are a problem area for me, too - they never shrink at the same rate as the rest of me.


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

mommytoe said:


> I have not read this whole thread yet.  I have a question.  I have been trying to loose weight since New Years.  I do seem to be loosing, but my thighs are getting bigger this past month.  Why?  I mean my weight is down and I have lost inches every other place, but my thighs are getting bigger.



You could be building muscle in your thighs.  Are you doing any stairmaster or spinning type stuff?


----------



## mommytoe

thegrimdwarf said:


> Are you sure they're actually getting bigger, and don't just look bigger because the rest of you is smaller?  Thighs are a problem area for me, too - they never shrink at the same rate as the rest of me.



I have been measuring.


----------



## mommytoe

Lovin' Lorne said:


> You could be building muscle in your thighs.  Are you doing any stairmaster or spinning type stuff?



I have been doing a lot of walking.  Also going up and down the stairs at my house while putting things away.

lol I guess muscle in the thighs isn't as bad as fat lol.


----------



## hvivona

mommytoe said:


> I have not read this whole thread yet.  I have a question.  I have been trying to loose weight since New Years.  I do seem to be loosing, but my thighs are getting bigger this past month.  Why?  I mean my weight is down and I have lost inches every other place, but my thighs are getting bigger.



That happened to me at first too.  I gain muscle very easily in my thighs.  The same thing is probably happening to you.  You're probably building muscle faster than you are shedding fat.   Everything will balance out though it may take a bit.  It took about 3 weeks for me to start seeing the fat melt once the muscles got bigger.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - 
So this morning I got to do my weekly weight in    I lost about 3 pounds, but I know that I've gained muscle weight (with all the walk/running and arm lifting I must have!)..... I wish there was a way to tell how much muscle weight you've gained - oh well.  I'm finally down in the 180's - I haven't seen that in.... 5-7 years!  I'm really proud of myself for doing this, I just wish I was a size 4 already!  With all the hard work I've put in, it feels like I should be there already, but I know I have to be patient!  At this rate (losing 3 pounds a week), by the time I go to Baltimore I should be about 162 - OMG!!!!  I'm not going to count on that, I'll be happy with 170 or so, but the "less" the better!  
I hope everyone has a great weekend, and great weight-ins too!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Way to go!

I wish I could run/jog.  But between my gigantic rack and bad knees, it's a dream, at best.  The most I manage is a brisk stroll.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

thegrimdwarf said:


> Way to go!
> 
> I wish I could run/jog.  But between my gigantic rack and bad knees, it's a dream, at best.  The most I manage is a brisk stroll.



     Whats your "rack"?  I got a pair of DD!!!!!  I nice tight sports bra does the trick!  Otherwise I'd have two black eyes at all times!!!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

You know... there is something you can do about that!  I had the "surgery" four years ago and WISH I had done it much - much sooner!  I had DDD's  which are now C's - and I LOVE   them - especially since I turned 40 last month - they are actually pointing in the right direction - which I consider straight ahead!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I sport some DDD's. I've toyed with the idea of a reduction for years.  But discussing it with my husband makes him look soooooo sad  .  Seriously, though - I may do it for my 40th birthday (I'm 37) - I figure by then, they'll need overhauling anyway.  

I never have luck with sports bras - either they're not supportive enough, or it's so hard and structured that I'm pretty sure it'd stop a bullet.   And really, unless I'm chasing criminals, I don't need to be running around in a Kevlar bra.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

DisneyMissy318 said:


> You know... there is something you can do about that!  I had the "surgery" four years ago and WISH I had done it much - much sooner!  I had DDD's  which are now C's - and I LOVE   them - especially since I turned 40 last month - they are actually pointing in the right direction - which I consider straight ahead!



I had a breast reduction when I was 17 or 18.  They went from a DD to a C - I don't know what happened, I guess its because I've gained weight, but they are back up to DD (or atleast a very large D).  Thats another reason I want to lose this weight, then maybe my "ladies" will point up to the sky again, rather than to my feet.......


----------



## DisneyMissy318

thegrimdwarf said:


> I sport some DDD's. I've toyed with the idea of a reduction for years.  But discussing it with my husband makes him look soooooo sad  .  Seriously, though - I may do it for my 40th birthday (I'm 37) - I figure by then, they'll need overhauling anyway.
> 
> I never have luck with sports bras - either they're not supportive enough, or it's so hard and structured that I'm pretty sure it'd stop a bullet.   And really, unless I'm chasing criminals, I don't need to be running around in a Kevlar bra.



   

You are too funny!  Kevlar bra!   

I ask my DH about it every so often - and he says he vaguely remembers them...    I had horrible "yeast" problems - I wore a sock under my bra strap to help (sorry if TMI!!) 

I like the way you think - what a great 40th birthday present!  PM me if you have any questions!

I appreciate the fact that I can now actually get a stain on my pants if I accidently drop food (well, theoretically if it can make it past my "muffin top" - you know the part of you that hangs over the waistband of your pants!)


----------



## thegrimdwarf

DisneyMissy318 said:


> :
> 
> I appreciate the fact that I can now actually get a stain on my pants if I accidently drop food (well, theoretically if it can make it past my "muffin top" - you know the part of you that hangs over the waistband of your pants!)



Aw, man....I haven't spilled anything on my pants in over a decade.  What's that like?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - a few weeks I found my old pair of Halogen jeans - my last "regular" pair of pants before going plus. I've been trying them on once every week or so - last week they were at least 1-2 inches from fitting.  I tried them on this morning, *and they fit!!!!*  They are a bit snug, but not to bad at all.  I know by next week or the week after they will fit perfectly.  I'll be very happy to get out of the jeans I'm currently wearing - they are to big and look like crap on me!  My next "clothing goal" is a pair of Gap jeans I've had for years that never fit me.  Though they are the same size as the Halogen, they are about an inch smaller for whatever reason - Gap has wierd sizing!!!  I guess all this treadmill and dieting really is working - who'd a thunk?!??



*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I guess no one lost weight over the weekend???


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Not me.  But I'm pms'ing, so that's never great for the scale.


----------



## Omma

Just read the last page of posts here and you guys are cracking me up!   I do have a question for all of you "well blessed" ladies - any great bra recommendations?  I'm a D (small next to you all!) and my physical therapist said I have bad posture from the weight in the front.  (I'd like to see him carry them around!)  Any suggestions on holding the girls up w/ out killing your back/neck??

I weighed in at 149 this morning.  So...I guess that makes a total loss of 6.8lbs.  Not the huge amount I hoped to lose before our trip - but I lost and even better didn't gain anything!  And I'm in the 140's (although barely).  Never going 150 again - shooting for the 130's.  Maybe all the walking at WDW will kick start things for me!  

Say a prayer if you are so inclined.  I posted on the family board we leave on Sat. and all three kiddos have stomach flu!    The extra laundry and craziness are about to do me in.  (Plus the kids don't know about the trip and it's hard to sneak around w/ them IN the house!) I need everyone well!

Have a great week!


----------



## Kaler131

Ok, I haven't posted in a while....but I am down 6.5 lbs! I was at 192 last week, so I started getting serious about my Weight Watchers plan and now I am down to 185.5.............still got a L-O-N-G way to go!


----------



## Omma

Kaler131 said:


> Ok, I haven't posted in a while....but I am down 6.5 lbs! I was at 192 last week, so I started getting serious about my Weight Watchers plan and now I am down to 185.5.............still got a L-O-N-G way to go!



WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## Mom2Lindsey

It's so great that there is a thread like this and Way To Go for all the mamas losing on here 

I have yet to return to the weight or the size I was before I got PG. I've been up and down A LOT! My lowest being (175). And though I've NEVER hit the highest I was again (220) I have come dangerously close just recently. That was my initial slap in the face to get moving. I have had a bad winter.

I started to watch calories and balance my carb/protein intake last Monday. So it's been a week and I am down 6 lbs. 

I have a girls spa weekend coming up first thing in May and I wanted to be at least on the healthy track before I went. If I can do 5lbs a week until then I'll be in a good place where I'm comfortable (185). I am currently (195).

Then I'll have only 20lbs. to go to be back in my size 12s that I wore my whole adult life until I got PG. That I will do before WDW!!!!! I'm 5'8, and 36 years old.

If I could only get exercising that's my biggest problem.

Good Luck to you all


----------



## lulu2

Omma said:


> Just read the last page of posts here and you guys are cracking me up!   I do have a question for all of you "well blessed" ladies - any great bra recommendations?  I'm a D (small next to you all!) and my physical therapist said I have bad posture from the weight in the front.  (I'd like to see him carry them around!)  Any suggestions on holding the girls up w/ out killing your back/neck??
> 
> I also have a D or DD depending on the bra, have you tried Wacoal? I love my Wacoal bras!!! They are spendy but they put the girls where they belong!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

UUUUG - I decided to try eggs again - I got egg beaters egg whites and had them with some turkey sausage for breakfast this morning.  I swear, I haven't felt this sick in a long time!   It took 2+ hours for me to feel good enough to get on the treadmill after eating it, and now that I'm done, I feel even worse.  And on top of that, I promised DD3 that I would take her to the mall today (we haven't gone anywhere in a very long time with all my working out).  Hope everyone had a better morning than me - and have a great week!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Do you have an egg allergy, or do they just not agree with you?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

thegrimdwarf said:


> Do you have an egg allergy, or do they just not agree with you?



I don't know... I don't have any prob eating cakes with egg in them, so I don't think its an allergy, its only if I eat them straight.  I'll be fine taking them off my menu - they give my kids sulfar farts anyway!!!!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I don't know... I don't have any prob eating cakes with egg in them, so I don't think its an allergy, its only if I eat them straight.  I'll be fine taking them off my menu - they give my kids sulfar farts anyway!!!!



Oh, yum!

It could be an allergy.  My friend's little boy can't tolerate straight eggs - vomiting and hives ensue - but he can handle them in baked goods.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I was naughty yesterday - I only did 1 time on the treadmill, only one arm weight lifting, and only 2, 6 second ab sessions.  I don't really care about the last two, but I can't believe I didn't get on the treadmill for my second run!  My excuse was that it was to late, and also, I have these wierd callus/blisters on the back of each heal that are killing me.  I don't know what to do about them, or really what they are...  Oh well, I've already done my arms and abs this morning, waiting a little but to get on the 'mill so my breakfast can settle - only 2 more days till my weight-in, so I gotta put it in high gear!!!  

PS - I sold the 4 items on ebay, and made a little over $600!  Still don't know what to spend it on, but I'm not going to spend it on another purse!  



*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Ooooh....$600?  Nice!

I finally lost the PMS bloat, and got on the scale this morning.  Down 3 pounds from last week, and I didn't even have a chance to do any exercise.  I haven't really been eating much, since I've been worried about some stuff and my stomach's been in knots.

I really need to figure out good times to exercise.  I feel so much better with a regular workout.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Are we the only two talking on here??  
Good job losing 3 pounds - I do that and I work out like a feen!!!  (though I thing I'm gaining a lot of muscle weight)  About the "red devil" I'm on the 3 month bc - that means that I only get my period 4 times a year, its great!  I don't have to wory about water weight everything, or anthing else.  It is way more expencive than the regular bc, but my way around that is to get the free samples at my OB every few months!  You should try it.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I can't do the 3 monther because I've got a family history of blood clots.  I can't do the patch, either.  Boo-hiss!!!


----------



## momma of 2

have you tried the regular pill.  my ob put me on the pill to regulate my periods and not for the typical reason for it.  He put me on it 6 months ago and I almost never have a period.  He said this kind pretty much stops your periods.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I use Nuvaring.  My periods are really light, and I don't have much of a problem with PMS - just bloating, really, because I crave salt and sweets so I eat pretzels and drink diet Dr. Peppers for a day, lol.  I don't do a ton of salt on a regular basis, so when I add some, I plump right up like a sausage.  It's way sexy!


----------



## fa_mulan

Name:Guinevere
Age: 30
Location: Rochester, NY
Diet: Low-Fat
Excerise: Walking, Workout DVD's
start date 4/13/08
start weight 187

I am trying to work more fruits and veggies in my diet. Also I am switching everyday what type of workout I am doing. Right now I bought a few of the Women's Health DVD's and they have been great!


----------



## Kaler131

Omma said:


> WAY TO GO!!!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## lulu2

So, I weighed in at WW on Tuesday night and the total for the week was..................3 pounds. That makes a total of 7.2 since 4/1/08. YEAH! My mini goal is to hit 10 pounds lost by Tuesday.  Gotta get walking!

Keep up the good work everybody!

(PS.. It feels so good to wear loose pants)


----------



## JonS99

If you don't mind, I am going to hop in, might help me lose a little weight... At Christmas I was at 244, right now I am at 222, but would REALLY like to get under 200 when we head to WDW June 7.. So I need a 50 day push to drop another 22 pounds, ideally I should be at 175ish so the spare tire is gone, but thats the "down the road" goal..


----------



## tmatthews

2nd week on nutrisystem and lost 1.5 so that makes a total of 7.5 in two weeks. I was a little disappointed that my loss wasn't greater this week but the total is good! I did cheat on my ds bday...gotta love soft pretzels! I also need to exercise a lot more...getting in about 3 days a week.  so here's to a new week!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Tomorrow is my weight-in, so I'm getting a lot of  in today!  I've been on the 'mill for my 40 minute walk/run, and I've done my 6 second abs and arm weights 2x already ( I think the ab machine is starting to work  ).  I'm pretty proud of myself all-in-all, though dissapointed that I only got on the 'mill once on Tuesday -  just hope I lose at least 3 pounds this week (and every week!) becaues I really want o turn my signature ticker from 35 pounds to 40 pounds!!!  I just feel bad because I'm so focused on exercising, that I'm not taking the kids out as much as I usually do - not that we have the $$$ to take them to the mall everyday anyway!  Now that its starting to get nice out, I'm going to atleast start taking them outside to play ball or go for walks.  
DH and I are taking the girls to the Please Touch Museam tomorrow in Philly, and then we will walk around the town when we are done.  I don't know Philly at all, but DH was a semi-pro skateboarder, so he knows the town well from skating it.  Good luck to everyone this week!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## asktriplets

just wanted to chime in (finally)...i've been lurking for over a month now and even without posting, i've felt so motivated by all of your successes and your long-term goals!  

sharpmomoftwo, you even inspired me to bite the bullet and spend the money on a treadmill (EXCELLENT investment for DH and i), thanks!!!!!!!!

my "losing weight for mickey" history is a long and pitiful one...we took the kids to WDWfor the 1st time right after their second b-day (in Nov.), and for that trip, i lost about 30 pounds of leftover "baby weight" by doing the south beach diet and exercising. after i came back from vacation, my motivation to eat right and exercise was limited through the holidays and winter and i gained back about 10 pounds.  we went back to WDW that spring and i again lost the weight with the S.B. diet and exercising right before the trip.

well, this is trip #8 for us, and i have NOT been able to break that habit...vacation in fall or spring, then slowly (or not so slowly!) gain 12-20 lbs. back until 4-8 weeks before the trip when i panic about not fitting into my clothes and do S. B. diet and exercise like crazy to lose the weight.  this is such an unhealthy cycle and i am DETERMINED to not gain it back this time!

2 years ago before our spring trip, i was doing the elliptical machine daily (way too much, and too hard given my limited workouts the months previous) and my knee started bothering me...i don't know what i did to it, but it STILL hurts when i do certain exercises!  i've been trying to take it a bit easier on the treadmill twice daily (thanks, sharpmom!), but my other knee has still started to hurt.  my brother is a P.T. and thinks this is just muscular/tendon-related, but really cautioned me to slow down and not push so hard (and stretch and ice my knee regularly).

SO, here i am 1 week before we leave, 7 pounds heavier than i would like to be on our trip.  thanks, in part, to you all, i am trying to keep the bigger picture in sight....i WILL lose the weight (my longer term goal is to lose about 15-20 pounds), but it won't be before our trip!

here's hoping for a "healthy" weight loss of a pound or 2 over the next week for us all!

cheers,


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

asktriplets!

Well, I think this is a pretty great thread for anyone who wants to lose 100 pounds, or 10 pounds.  We all need to realize that its not "dieting" but changing our way of life!  Its OK to have some cheese fries..... just in moderation!  We also all need to get a regular routine of exercise into our daily lives.  I mean, do I want to get off my nice, sunken in couch, 2x a day to do 40 minutes on the treadmill... HELL NO!  But I do it because I know its whats good for me, and it is what is going to take me to my next weight loss level!  I've lost 36 pounds (until my weight in tomorrow morning!), I still have a long way to go, but I'm doing it, and I'm not going to give up this time - and neither will you!  Just take one day at a time - one workout at a time - one meal at a time.  For me, yeah, its probally going to take a little over a year to lose everything I want to, but what else do I have to do other than get fatter!!!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## tmatthews

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Tomorrow is my weight-in, so I'm getting a lot of  in today!  I've been on the 'mill for my 40 minute walk/run, and I've done my 6 second abs and arm weights 2x already ( I think the ab machine is starting to work  ).  I'm pretty proud of myself all-in-all, though dissapointed that I only got on the 'mill once on Tuesday -  just hope I lose at least 3 pounds this week (and every week!) becaues I really want o turn my signature ticker from 35 pounds to 40 pounds!!!  I just feel bad because I'm so focused on exercising, that I'm not taking the kids out as much as I usually do - not that we have the $$$ to take them to the mall everyday anyway!  Now that its starting to get nice out, I'm going to atleast start taking them outside to play ball or go for walks.
> DH and I are taking the girls to the Please Touch Museam tomorrow in Philly, and then we will walk around the town when we are done.  I don't know Philly at all, but DH was a semi-pro skateboarder, so he knows the town well from skating it.  Good luck to everyone this week!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*


have a great time! I wrote in your other post how much my kids always loved the supermarket section! I recently took my nieces and I couldn't get them out! We need to get over the guilty thing!!! Your kids and mine are MUCH BETTER off for us taking care of ourselves!!!! Guilt must coincide w/ motherhood!!!


----------



## mom2faith

Well, I struggled for the first few weeks to decide what I should do: lo carb, weight watchers, "I can Make You Thin", etc. etc....

Finally I decided - I made these choices, I can not make the same choices.   For the last week I have been doing the *Amy's Think Before You Eat Plan*.  Before anything goes in my mouth I just think: _do I need it? why do I want it? Am I really hungry? Is it just empty calories, or will it actually give me some energy? _ 

I have also *moved* every day this week: walking to the store, swimming, walk to pick up Faith at daycare, etc. Nothing big, just promised I would move for 20 minutes every day.

RESULTS:  After going from 213 to 215 trying to decide what to do, I am now 209!!! YEAH!!! 6 lbs!!  I know some of that is water weight, etc, but some of that is hard work.

I have also started tracking what I eat at this website : http://www.thedailyplate.com/users/myplate it sure makes it easier.  And you begin to realize what that 20 minutes of excerize can get you (I am finding it motivates me to excersize even more).

Hope all is well with everyone else!!

Amy


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well I'm not a happy camper this morning.  I got on the scale for my weekly weight in, and I'm the same weight as last week     I know with all the walking and arm weights, I've gained a lot of muscle weight, but I did the same stuff this week as I did last week, and last week I lost 3 pounds!  I just dont get it.  I've been eating right (under my points) killing myself on the treadmill.... what the heck is going on?!?  I don't even have the words to describe where I'm at right now, its just not fair.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I think you should try to eat all your points. If you working out that hard, and not putting in enough calories, your body is going to adjust by trying to save what it has.  I worked with a trainer a zillion years ago, and like you, I'd try to keep calories really low in the hopes it would result in a big loss - it never worked, and he always yelled at me for not eating enough.  If you're moving as much as you are,  you need to eat.

Sorry!  I'm sure you're totally frustrated.


----------



## hvivona

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Well I'm not a happy camper this morning.  I got on the scale for my weekly weight in, and I'm the same weight as last week     I know with all the walking and arm weights, I've gained a lot of muscle weight, but I did the same stuff this week as I did last week, and last week I lost 3 pounds!  I just dont get it.  I've been eating right (under my points) killing myself on the treadmill.... what the heck is going on?!?  I don't even have the words to describe where I'm at right now, its just not fair.



Hang in there!  I'm down to only wanting to lose 5 more pounds and 1/2" off of my thighs.  I eat great (no slip ups), I workout daily (run 20 miles a week, weight train 3 days a week, walk 9 miles a week and do at least one or two extra cardio sessions a week.) I have been diligent with this routine for 6 weeks and NOTHING has changed.  The 5 lbs is still there and I still can't lose that last little bit on my thighs.  Its frusterating I know, but you have to stick with it.  I know eventually my body will realize what I'm trying to do and will one day release that last little bit.  You can do this!!!  Just don't give up!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Started a new workout program this week! Has anyone tried Leslie Sansone walk Away the Pounds dvd's? I am using the one for abs(2 miles) and I love it! IT is simple enough that I can do it without becoming confused or frustrated, but I really feel like I've gotten a good workout at the end of it!  I started out doing another one of her DVD's that is a 15 min mile and worked my way up to this new video that is 30 min/2mile walk! I am going to try to work myself up to 3 mile next week! Dropped 2 pounds this week!! Yay! Been eating mostly South Beach approved foods this week and keeping the calorie count low. Has anyone heard of this diet that you change up the amount of calories you eat each day? It's low cal 1 day and then higher cal the next and it rotates throughout the week? Not sure of all the dynamics, but heard someone else talking about it and am curious if it is really a good way to go. Can't afford to do WW or Nutri system so I am trying to find something tha t won't be too much of a challenge for me to keep up with on my own.


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Well I'm not a happy camper this morning.  I got on the scale for my weekly weight in, and I'm the same weight as last week     I know with all the walking and arm weights, I've gained a lot of muscle weight, but I did the same stuff this week as I did last week, and last week I lost 3 pounds!  I just dont get it.  I've been eating right (under my points) killing myself on the treadmill.... what the heck is going on?!?  I don't even have the words to describe where I'm at right now, its just not fair.




Again, you need to eat all of your points.  Remember, you have to eat to lose weight, especially when you're working out.  Your body is going to hang on to everything if you don't.


----------



## lulu2

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Started a new workout program this week! Has anyone tried Leslie Sansone walk Away the Pounds dvd's? I am using the one for abs(2 miles) and I love it! IT is simple enough that I can do it without becoming confused or frustrated, but I really feel like I've gotten a good workout at the end of it!  I started out doing another one of her DVD's that is a 15 min mile and worked my way up to this new video that is 30 min/2mile walk! I am going to try to work myself up to 3 mile next week! Dropped 2 pounds this week!! Yay! Been eating mostly South Beach approved foods this week and keeping the calorie count low. Has anyone heard of this diet that you change up the amount of calories you eat each day? It's low cal 1 day and then higher cal the next and it rotates throughout the week? Not sure of all the dynamics, but heard someone else talking about it and am curious if it is really a good way to go. Can't afford to do WW or Nutri system so I am trying to find something tha t won't be too much of a challenge for me to keep up with on my own.



I don't know anything about that diet but I love Leslie Sansone videos, have you tried the walk/jog? IT IS AWESOME! It's the equivelant of 2.5 miles in 30 minutes, it's my favorite.  I also tried the 3 mile on Tuesday, it's tough.  I will do the 3 mile again on Saturday and Sunday.  

GOOD LUCK!

Lulu


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Lovin' Lorne said:


> Again, you need to eat all of your points.  Remember, you have to eat to lose weight, especially when you're working out.  Your body is going to hang on to everything if you don't.



I understand this, but there are only so many hours in the day!  I just can't eat that much!  I have my cereal in the morning (5 points), then maybe a popcorn snack (1 point) then lunch which can be from 2-7 points, then dinner which is about 7 points.  Maybe I need to eat higher calorie foods?  I don't know.  Your suposed to eat healthy - healthy foods don't have that many calories... I don't know, maybe I'll go back to my cheese fries


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Mmmm....cheese fries!  If that works, let me know - I'll be on the next plane to come work out with you.  And you'll be a millionaire after you finish marketing your Cheese Fry Diet.   

I would try to add some healthy calories.  Avocado is very good for you, fairly calorie dense, and sooooo yummy!  A 1/4 of an avocado, mashed with some salt and cilantro, eaten with a half dozen baked tortilla chips is a very yummy snack!  Hummus, too, if you like it.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

I'll happily join the cheese fries diet if that works!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

lulu2 said:


> I don't know anything about that diet but I love Leslie Sansone videos, have you tried the walk/jog? IT IS AWESOME! It's the equivelant of 2.5 miles in 30 minutes, it's my favorite.  I also tried the 3 mile on Tuesday, it's tough.  I will do the 3 mile again on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> Lulu



I love the Lesli Sansone videos too! I'll have to try to find the walk/jog one. I think I'll end up with a whole video library full of her DVD's!!!!!


----------



## ImaFunMom

Name: Madison
Location: Dixie
Diet: Thin Within - similar to Weigh Down or Paul McKenna (not eating until hungry, stop when full)
Hurdles to overcome: emotional eating, eating too fast
Excercise: walk 20-30 minutes/4 days a week 
Goal: 130 pounds
Start date: 11/1/07
Weight at start: 166 @ 5'4"
Weight lost: 31 pounds
Current wt.:  135


----------



## SmallWorld71

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I understand this, but there are only so many hours in the day!  I just can't eat that much!  I have my cereal in the morning (5 points), then maybe a popcorn snack (1 point) then lunch which can be from 2-7 points, then dinner which is about 7 points.  Maybe I need to eat higher calorie foods?  I don't know.  Your suposed to eat healthy - healthy foods don't have that many calories... I don't know, maybe I'll go back to my cheese fries



I love dairy, so I like to have some string cheese or a glass of milk if I need extra points. Or, I choose oatmeal or fruit.


----------



## toesmom

We were doing Atkins since December, but too expensive and you still need to limit food intake... so while at BWV in March, I bought magazine from their gift shop (good housekeeping) about how all these women lost almost 500 lbs total.  Really surprised to read it was all about the calories.

So, changed from Atkins to cutting calories.  2 kids, full-time job, no exercise involved.

1.  drink lots of water.  I can't drink it cold, so warm water, but lots of it.

2.  no exercise (too tired at 10pm.. full-time job etc etc)

3.  love love airpopped popcorn with seasoning (spray water on hot popcorn and then season) Eat as much as you want.

4.  Small bowl of oatmeal for breakfast(I eat it closer to 10am when I'm hungry)

5.  Soups, soups, soups.  Most have less than 300 calories for nice big bowl. And lots of varieties in store.  Lately I love butternut squash by Campbells???

6.  only eat when you are hungry, and eating this way, you do get hungry, eat until full and then drink glass of water.

7.  cut back on coffee/cream.. down to maybe 2 per day.

8.  do not eat at restaurants.. anything that tastes great has lots of butter.
     Even the smallest portion at restaurant could have 650 calories.

9.  baby carrot sticks for snacks. or any other veggie you prefer.

10.  a treat?  how about a 30 calorie popsicle.


The weight is falling off and this is how I've done it.  It hasn't taken much effort.

My dh laughs because of my choices, but I'm down to 123 lbs from 136 lbs on March 12, 2008.

We are going to disney in August, right at the time of free dining.  But I can't justify the great "value" of free dining, if I have to fight off the 8lbs gained from all the food.  

And, another thing to add, eating this way is very inexpensive.  You could make your own soup, I prefer to purchase a can for $2, but that's just because of my schedule.


My friend once told me the best exercise you can do is to walk away from the table.

This is only partially a pat on my back as I type this, but more to help some ladies out there who are struggling and can't find the time to exercise with little ones.



Some people may think this is nuts, but I almost have my early 20's body back.


----------



## MommyBuzz909

I started walking this morning!!  I'm hopeful to lose 15-20 pounds by the time we leave for WDW!!  I found 2 bikinis that I can't wait to buy and put on to look FAB in!!  

Anyone in SoCal want to be my walking buddy??  I HATE walking alone!!


----------



## tmatthews

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Started a new workout program this week! Has anyone tried Leslie Sansone walk Away the Pounds dvd's? I am using the one for abs(2 miles) and I love it! IT is simple enough that I can do it without becoming confused or frustrated, but I really feel like I've gotten a good workout at the end of it!  I started out doing another one of her DVD's that is a 15 min mile and worked my way up to this new video that is 30 min/2mile walk! I am going to try to work myself up to 3 mile next week! Dropped 2 pounds this week!! Yay! Been eating mostly South Beach approved foods this week and keeping the calorie count low. Has anyone heard of this diet that you change up the amount of calories you eat each day? It's low cal 1 day and then higher cal the next and it rotates throughout the week? Not sure of all the dynamics, but heard someone else talking about it and am curious if it is really a good way to go. Can't afford to do WW or Nutri system so I am trying to find something tha t won't be too much of a challenge for me to keep up with on my own.



I love her too. I bought a set from QVC which includes a fast four miles. I like this one personally because it is fast and you can stop at 2 or 3 or go all 4! I am on nutrisystem now and they sent a 2mile and firming workout w/ the plan. I love it too!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

tmatthews said:


> I love her too. I bought a set from QVC which includes a fast four miles. I like this one personally because it is fast and you can stop at 2 or 3 or go all 4! I am on nutrisystem now and they sent a 2mile and firming workout w/ the plan. I love it too!


I love QVC too! I'll have to check out here DVD's there and see what they have! I think I'm a Leslie Sansone junkie now! LOL


----------



## emh1129

Name: Eileen
Location: CT
Diet: WW Flex
Hurdles to overcome: eating when stressed, giving up soda, eating fruits & veggies
Excercise: right now it's just been walking a colicky baby around the house, but I need to get back to the gym soon
Goal: 150
Start date: today
Weight at start: 220 at 5'7" size 16
Weight lost: 0
Current wt.: 220

I'm excited to get started and get rid of this baby weight plus the extra weight I had before she was in the picture  
My DH works all the time and it's been challenging to find the time for *me* especially with 3 kids and a fussy baby.
I don't know if I will be able to get to the WW meetings with our schedule, so I'd love to be able to check in with you guys  
I need to make myself a priority again.. and do something for _me_.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

emh1129 said:


> My DH works all the time and it's been challenging to find the time for *me* especially with 3 kids and a fussy baby.




Ugh....colic.  I'm sorry!  Good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## emh1129

thegrimdwarf said:


> Ugh....colic.  I'm sorry!  Good luck with your weight loss!



Yeah.. it's been challenging. My other two never cried- ever. So it's new to me.. I think she might actually have reflux, so I'm going to talk to her ped on Monday about that.
But thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## toesmom

emh1129 said:


> Yeah.. it's been challenging. My other two never cried- ever. So it's new to me.. I think she might actually have reflux, so I'm going to talk to her ped on Monday about that.
> But thanks for the well wishes!



I would suggest a good baby carrier.   Babies that are carried tend to cry much less, so you may have one of those that will be soothed by being carried.

Bjorn active, or a versatile carrier like the baby trekker or ergo/beco type.

Good work out at the same time with added weight.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

emh1129 said:


> Yeah.. it's been challenging. My other two never cried- ever. So it's new to me.. I think she might actually have reflux, so I'm going to talk to her ped on Monday about that.
> But thanks for the well wishes!



You know what's great, too - if you have a balance ball, hold her and bounce like crazy.  It worked so well with my DS2 that I got rid of the glider we had in his nursery and just parked a ball in the corner.  You get a great core workout while you soothe her.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Arggg - MONDAY!!  Back to my routine!  I took Fri, Sat & Sun off my diet and exercise, though I didn't go nuts or anything.  Friday we went to Philly, and I had REGULAR soda, fries (so tasty!) and crab bites, though I didn't eat much of them because they just weren't that good.  Saturday, the girls and I had a picnic outside (it was so warm!) and I had sushi from Wegmans.  Sunday was Passover, so we went to the inlaws, and I had a load of matzah with margerine, matzah ball soup, some meatball thing wrapped in cabbage, and then just some chicken and a little bit of mashed potatoes.  All in all, I don't think I cheated that badly - especially since I lost over 1/2 a pound since Friday!  I don't know, maybe my body just needed a break, and some extra food - whatever it was, I'm at my lowest weight ever, and I'm back to my regular routine.  I'll be doing my 2x on the 'mill and my 6 second abs (and maybe my arm weights), but I'm also going to try and eat more of my points.  I'll see what happens!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I bet you'll see a big loss on your next weigh-in - sometimes a controlled pig-out works wonders.  Which is why I ate fried scallops with an unladylike amount of tartar sauce, and some extra crispy fries last night at dinner.  I mean, it was the _special_, so how could I possibly resist???


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

*I want to start a discussion -​*I think we should start a list of all the good things we have for snacks and meals.  So far I have:


Apples
Bananas
Plums
Grapes
Green Peppers
Carrots
String Cheese
Cottage Cheese
Hummus on home-made baked pita chips (YUM)
Grilled Pineapple 
Grilled Bananas (OMG so good - just had some!!!)
Turkey & Cheese Sandwich / Roll Ups 
Granola Bar (2 points)
Popcorn - 100 Calorie Pack (1 point)
Banana (or other fruit) Chips
Baked chips with Guacamole
Fresh Mozzarella, Tomato & Basil
Grilled chicken with Grilled Eggplant
Katamalla Olives (YUM)
Salad w/ Tuna



What is your favorite healthy snack?  Copy this list and add your ideas ideas in a different color so we can see the new ones!!!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Apples
Bananas
Plums
Grapes
Green Peppers
Carrots
String Cheese
Cottage Cheese
Grilled Pineapple 
Turkey & Cheese Sandwich / Roll Ups 
Granola Bar (2 points)
Popcorn - 100 Calorie Pack (1 point)
Banana (or other fruit) Chips
Baked chips with Guacamole
Fresh Mozzarella, Tomato & Basil
Grilled chicken with Grilled Eggplant
Katamalla Olives (YUM)
Salad w/ Tuna

No sugar added Fudgesicles (not sure if it counts as healthy but it is very low cal and a great sweet fix)


----------



## lulu2

Let's get this going, how is everyone doing? I weigh in with ww today, I'm a little nervous since we pigged out at Chili's Saturday, oh well.

How's the excercise going??? I will do Leslie Sansone's 3 minute fast walk today!  How about you? 

Lulu


----------



## Disneylush

I have been lurking here from the get go. I had been watching and doing the biggest loser deal but now that the show is over I need my weekly (sometimes daily) bump. Can I join in? 

Here are my "stats"

Name: Nancy
Location: MN
Diet: Biggest Loser
Hurdles to overcome: cutting out Coke and taking time to eat a whole good meal rather that snacking. I work with High School kids who can make rude comments that make me think of quitting even trying. 
Excercise: I just returned from Disney and got a great boost in my excercise but I want to keep it up.
Goal: 160
Start date: today
Height: 5'8
Weight at start: 323 (I need to lose at least 1/2 of me ... I hope it is not the good 1/2 )
Weight lost: 7 (but I have not weighed in 3 weeks) 
Current wt.: 316
Big thing coming up I want to be in shape for: In 6 weeks I take my youth group to FL for a mission trip and 2 days at Disney.


----------



## Disneylush

Both my kids were Colic... The baby swing on HIGH even when they were very small (tuck them in with tons of blankets) was wonderful!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Hey Nancy and everyone!

I haven't been here in awhile - I know there is no judgement - but darn it - I get all gung-ho - then I lose it (and I'm not talking the pounds!!)

Nancy - my BIGGEST addiction is to COKE (liquid - "the real thing"!)  Not Diet Coke - not Coke Zero - I'm talking Red Coke!  It's better if it's large sized and from McDonalds!  We go through the drive-through to get dessert - DH orders a cone - DD orders a McFlurry - I order a Large Coke!

In my mind - I KNOW that if I cut out the 500 calories a day I drink of Coke that my weight HAS to go down!  Doesn't it??

Anyway... WELCOME, WELCOME!  I read all of the posts, but don't post much myself - there are a great bunch of ladies here and I have to believe that this battle against our weight can be won!

Something that gave me pause to wonder... 

We took our Golden Retriever to the vet - vet said Chloe is 15 pounds overweight (I'm like she's part of the family right?!)  Anyway... I'm thinking the DOG will lose 15 pounds faster than me - because I CAN control what she eats - but can't control what I eat!  

Hmmm.....


----------



## rumrunnergirl

I am lo-carb so my snacks are different:

pepperoni slices
nuts - macadamias, pecans, walnuts
cheese sticks
lunchmeat w/hummus
hard boiled eggs
salads
bacon
grilled chicken
tuna fish
any fish - had Mahi Mahi last week
peanut butter

and of course Atkins shakes and bars - they come in very handy! I need to get more creative in my meals.

Monday 4/21 weigh in - lost 4 pounds (but I didn't lose any the two weeks prior) and 1".

I am now officially down 30 pounds and 11" (measuring chest, waist, hips) since January 7. I have 20 pounds more to go and I need it off in 7 weeks. UGH!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I don't snack that much, because for me, snacking is my downfall.  I keep my meals high in protein and complex carbs, so I rarely need to munch between meals.  But if I do, I stick with:

Fiber One bars (the chocolate chip ones just taste NAUGHTY!)
Oranges
Apples
Hummus w/ Soy Pita
Dried Cherries
Pecans


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Today I had a lot to do.  I got on the 'mill early and then took an _actual shower _    Then I had to take my youngest to the Dr for a well visit, so I dropped my oldest off at the inlaws first - then took my youngest over there after the Drs appt.  So that ment that I had a few hours to myself!!!!   I went to Walmart looking for workout clothes, but they didn't have any pants (I have to retire my old pair....), so I left there and went to Target and found everything I needed (and a lot that I didn't need, but just _had to have_!)  I spent about $180!!!!    Then I came back home, got back on the 'mill again and then took _another shower _ and went and picked up the kids.  But I've left out the best part.......  At Target I found a pair of black shorts in size 14 - a size I haven't seen in about 6-7 years.  I bought them as motovational pants - hoping to be in them by the time we go to Baltimore in 8 weeks - I tried them on, *and they fit!!!*  Its wierd though, I don't _feel _like a size 14 - I guess because I've birthed 2 kids I have that.... jiggily tummy thing.... just gotta do a lot more 6 second abs to get rid of it.  I just wish my size 14 Gap jeans would fit... Gap has the worst/wierdest sizing ever!!!!  I just can't believe it though, its working - its really working!  And if it can work for my lazy butt, it can work for anyone!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## hvivona

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Today I had a lot to do.  I got on the 'mill early and then took an _actual shower _    Then I had to take my youngest to the Dr for a well visit, so I dropped my oldest off at the inlaws first - then took my youngest over there after the Drs appt.  So that ment that I had a few hours to myself!!!!   I went to Walmart looking for workout clothes, but they didn't have any pants (I have to retire my old pair....), so I left there and went to Target and found everything I needed (and a lot that I didn't need, but just _had to have_!)  I spent about $180!!!!    Then I came back home, got back on the 'mill again and then took _another shower _ and went and picked up the kids.  But I've left out the best part.......  At Target I found a pair of black shorts in size 14 - a size I haven't seen in about 6-7 years.  I bought them as motovational pants - hoping to be in them by the time we go to Baltimore in 8 weeks - I tried them on, *and they fit!!!*  Its wierd though, I don't _feel _like a size 14 - I guess because I've birthed 2 kids I have that.... jiggily tummy thing.... just gotta do a lot more 6 second abs to get rid of it.  I just wish my size 14 Gap jeans would fit... Gap has the worst/wierdest sizing ever!!!!  I just can't believe it though, its working - its really working!  And if it can work for my lazy butt, it can work for anyone!!!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*



*That's AWESOME!!!!  Congrats on the new low size!!! Keep it up.*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I went back to Target yesterday and got a new smaller size shorts - SIZE 12!  They don't fit yet, but they are not that far away   I only got on the treadmill once yesterday because I got a call from a friend, and we went to the boardwalk - so at least I got some walking in.  Gotta get on 2x today for sure - weight in is tomorrow!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I just did my weigh in.  Down 2 pounds, which puts me at exactly 50 pounds lost since I started WW in September.  Yay!  I was stalled at 45 pounds lost from January until the beginning of April, so I'm really happy to be moving in the right direction again!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

It seems like I'm the only one writing on this tread anymore - whats the deal girls?!?!?  

Anyway, today was my weight in - I lost 5.5 pounds this week!  I'm finally over 40 lbs lost now!  Its funny though, I did less this week than I did last, and I lost more... or well, whatever works!  I know I've been eating better this week though, got some apples and banans in the house, and I have been grilling up a banana almost every day.... MMMMM so good!  Not that I was eating poorly before, I think I just need to eat more often, between meals, to keep the metabolism going.  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Awesome job!  

I haven't had a grilled banana in ages.  I roast them sometimes, and drizzle with a little honey.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I'm still here and reading all of your successes!!  Congrats on the great numbers!!  I'm still waiting to find something to report... I CAN'T get in the saddle... I haven't even fallen out of it yet - I haven't even mounted!  I always give myself too many outs - as soon as this is done, I'll get on the treadmill... I'm my WORST enemy!  I have a Dr. appointment this afternoon and my weight will be the major topic of conversation - we will figure out what we need to do - and get it done!

Congrats again girls!

I want to me like YOU!


----------



## timzagain

*Name:* Timmi
*Location:* Barbados
*Diet:* Just trying to eat sensibly - less junk food; more healthy choices
*Hurdles to overcome*: cutting out Coke and trying not to eat when I'm bored or feeling isolated (doesn't help that I no longer work outside the home).  I'm a junk food addict, which certainly hasn't helped
*Excercise:* Walking - 2 walks per day, morning and evening, of at least 40 minutes each.  I'm trying to squeeze in exercise druing the day - when I find the isolation/ boredom getting the better of me, I've decided to do a mini-workout.  That should keep my mood up and my weight down!
*Goal:* To drop two pants sizes - I look like an ant - small torso, huge butt!
*Start date:* today (re-start, really - started off the year with a bang and lost about 5 weeks due to assorted minor ailments. I'm wiping the slate clean and starting over)
*Height:* 5'6
*Current wt.: *142  (down from the 147 I was at earlier in the year!)
*Big thing coming up I want to be in shape for*: Missions trip to Mexico in July 

I'm not really focusing on weight loss, my concern is improved fitness and well-being.  I attended a family gathering at the start of the year that scared me - diabetes, morbid obesity, cancer, hypertension, strokes, heart attacks, cholesterol issues were all represented.   Most of my older relatives seem to be enslaved by their health.  After watching my relatives, I decided that I needed to do whatever was necessary to avoid falling into their health traps!  I have to watch my blood pressure and cholesterol levels too - both were too high on my last check-up

My concern is that I've put on a lot of weight in a relatively short time (considering that I was as skinny as a rake for most of my life!) - need to nip it in the bud NOW.

Good luck to everyone with their fitness goals!


----------



## bnhasak

Still here, just lurking.

Found out I need a hysterectomy (at 31) and they have me on pills that increase your hunger.  I am just thrilled to be maintaining at this point.

I had hoped to lose a little weight before my surgery,but the medications aren't allowing that.  

We are still on for our Disney trip in August.  I will be 10 weeks post-op so hoping that is enough time to be able to enjoy myself.

Hoping that come June (my surgery date) I can get back on the diet train.

You gals are so inspiring and help me fight these binges I keep getting.
SharpMomof2 you are doing AWESOME!!  Please keep posting here.  You are a wonderful motivator and success story!!


----------



## fa_mulan

4/26/08

Diet: Low-Fat
Exercise: Walking, Workout DVD's
start date: 4/13/08
start weight: 187
Updated Weight: 184

I was so excited I weighed myself today and lost a little... Yippee! I also found a great veggie cook book and the recipes are not to hard or weird. We tried one so far with tofu in it and it was yummy.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Yesterday was an off day for me - no mill, no 6 second abs, no eating 100% healthy.... I had my cereal in the morning, then went to the deli and ordered a roast beef sandwich.... they gave me prochutto, mozzarella and roasted red peppers instead... oh well, it was darn good! We also had a garage sale yesterday, to bad it was cold and wet the whole time!  Then the last thing I did was sign up at a tanning salon.  I know its not good for me, but I am butt white!  When I wear my new _size 12_ black shorts, it would just look horrible with paper white legs sticking out, so I will be going tanning about every other day for the next month or two.  They are open really late too - till 10pm - so I can make time to go after DH gets home.  Hope everyone else has a great weekend as well, and an even better week coming up!  Lets get excersizing!!!!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## hvivona

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Yesterday was an off day for me - no mill, no 6 second abs, no eating 100% healthy.... I had my cereal in the morning, then went to the deli and ordered a roast beef sandwich.... they gave me prochutto, mozzarella and roasted red peppers instead... oh well, it was darn good! We also had a garage sale yesterday, to bad it was cold and wet the whole time!  Then the last thing I did was sign up at a tanning salon.  I know its not good for me, but I am butt white!  When I wear my new _size 12_ black shorts, it would just look horrible with paper white legs sticking out, so I will be going tanning about every other day for the next month or two.  They are open really late too - till 10pm - so I can make time to go after DH gets home.  Hope everyone else has a great weekend as well, and an even better week coming up!  Lets get excersizing!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*



Don't feel bad about the tanning bed. I go too.  And as I always say, "Tanned fat looks better than super white fat!"


----------



## rumrunnergirl

hvivona said:


> Don't feel bad about the tanning bed. I go too.  And as I always say, "Tanned fat looks better than super white fat!"



Well, as a melanoma (skin cancer) survivor, I have to disagree.

I'd rather be white and alive and dark and dead.


----------



## kcfish

I have done the sacred heart soup diet and it has worked well for me.  You can lose 12 to 15 pounds in a week.  Do a search for this diet it really helped me out.  I have also been exercising


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

rumrunnergirl said:


> Well, as a melanoma (skin cancer) survivor, I have to disagree.
> 
> I'd rather be white and alive and dark and dead.



 


Not to mention looking 60 when you're 35.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Lovin' Lorne said:


> Not to mention looking 60 when you're 35.




Well, I'm 27 and I constantly have people coming up to me asking what I'm doing with two kids at only 19, so I don't think I'll have a problem there!  I'm not going to be going forever, just till I'm a "normal" color.  I'm really white - seriously!!!

Sorry about the melanoma, I worked with a guy who had a really hard time with it - he never went outside without a hat, and I'm sure he always had suntan lotion on at all times.


----------



## momtomari

i have been lurking around this post for awhile.  I have tried every diet in the book and have not been able to keep it off. i am only 24 years old with a dd4 and weigh 268 lbs. currently.  I just found out at work that our insurance covers the lap band surgery that I have been reading into and that there are 4 other people in my center that have already had it done.  The weight doesn't just fall off with the lap band and the diet is very restrictive as your stomach is smaller.    have any of you ever considered this?

amanda


----------



## momtomari

have any of you ever tried a cycling or spinning class?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

I have peeked into this thread now and then over the past few weeks, and thought I'd kick in myself if you'll let me.  My story, in brief:  I'm a 33 year dad (dd 3 and dd 2) who experienced disney with the family for the first time last summer.  As DW and I started discussing all of the hopes we had for returning in the future regularly (we're in the process of joining DVC as I write), as well as other trips, I started realizing how terrified I was of pools, waterparks, and anywhere else I might have to don my 5'6" 225lb body without a shirt!    Long story short - I wasn't going to let my health impede my girls' opportunities and activities, so this fall I set to changing (right at Thanksgiving).  I'm 5 months in and have lost 40lbs to date.  It's getting a little tougher to stick with it, and I could use the support.  So, room for one more who simply wants to be a better dad?


----------



## Gisele

How does the sacred heart soup diet work exactly, do you end up spending quality time in the powder room? no thank you then. I was just wondering about it, for it does sound interesting.
*
MOMTOMARI,*

Regarding the lap band, if you have lost weight in the past, and you simply need to cut back on the feed bag, and walk around the block a few times, and on a regular basis, you do not need it! please consider the simple facts, being if you eat a little too much, you can become sick. Many people have regained weight, sometimes even all of it. For the lap band is no simple cure, it helps to restrict your calories, you do not need a piece of plastic around your stomach for that, you can do that yourself. what does not go in, does not go on. remember that. also, anytime you go under anesthesia, there is a risk, that you will not wake up. No surgery is minor, not really, for that possible outcome is always present. My advice is this and I would so forget about the lap band or gastric bypass surgery (stomach stapling) also with the lap band, from time to time, you might need to have it readjusted, not just any doctor can do that, what if you are out of the country? or in some small geographic locale in the U.S. where you better start looking for bariatric surgeons and specialists, that are the closest, and what if the closest is 5,000 miles away, and you are feeling ill now!? I am sorry if I sound like an alarmist, but I don't want you to do anything to yourself, that might cause you serious illness or even death! 

Also, I suggest watching Big Medicine and Inside Brookhaven Obesity Clinic, with an emphasis on Inside Brookhaven O C, for depending upon ones medical situation, it will show you what will power, exercise and cutting calories will do for you, and just as brutally will show you the opposite, if one continues on their personal downward spiral of being out of control with their eating and exercise habits.

I have more to say, but I am getting writers cramp! 

Big Medicine, is about a father and son bariatric surgical team
that performs lap band and gastric bypass surgery. It is very informative and interesting, but what is sad is that many not necessarily all, but most definitly many patients, did not need this work done, they needed to go instead to Brookhaven Obesity Clinic, it is in New York.

Both shows are on the learning channel, and are most probably available on DVD's.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

mickeyfan0805 said:


> I have peeked into this thread now and then over the past few weeks, and thought I'd kick in myself if you'll let me.  My story, in brief:  I'm a 33 year dad (dd 3 and dd 2) who experienced disney with the family for the first time last summer.  As DW and I started discussing all of the hopes we had for returning in the future regularly (we're in the process of joining DVC as I write), as well as other trips, I started realizing how terrified I was of pools, waterparks, and anywhere else I might have to don my 5'6" 225lb body without a shirt!    Long story short - I wasn't going to let my health impede my girls' opportunities and activities, so this fall I set to changing (right at Thanksgiving).  I'm 5 months in and have lost 40lbs to date.  It's getting a little tougher to stick with it, and I could use the support.  So, room for one more who simply wants to be a better dad?



Welcome to the thread, Better Dad!  My husband is in a similar place in his life, though it was sparked by an outbreak of obesity-related health issues in his parents and older siblings.  He's scared that he won't see our boys grow up if he doesn't make changes.  I think you're both already on the right track!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Oh yesterday was not the best day for me.  I did my hardest and longest time on the treadmill (just once) and did one session of my 6 second abs.  I had my cereal for breakfast, and then some hummus with homemade rosemary pita chips for lunch... then dinner came along.  DH wanted Applebees!  I was going to order from the WW menu, but then he mentioned that he wanted a burger.... I figured, how bad can a burger be... so I got one too!  Not to mention some of the fries, and onion rings!  Then to top things off, I had the rest of the chocolate moose from yesterday.... it was good, but not good for me!  I am NOT going to weight in today, or tomorrow, or the next day!  I wont weight in till Friday!  I'll get on the treadmill 2x a day, every day, and do my ab machine and maybe even some arm weights too.  I don't think my "bindge" will affect me to much, since I did poorly last fri, sat & sun (not even getting on the treadmill once) and still managed to lose 5.5 lbs for the week.  
For me, I really think the key is eating something small and healthy every 2-3 hours.  So this morning I had some cottage cheese.  Then I'll get on the treadmill, and when I'm done I'll have an apple.  Then lunch will probally be my hummus and homemade rosemary pita chips (SOOOO good), then maybe around 2.30-3.00 I'll have a grilled banana, and then around 5.15 or so I'll have dinner - some sort of frozen Smart Ones or something like that.  I'm still not eating anywhere near my points (probally 17-19), but its eating more often that helps me - keeps the motabolism going.  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## rumrunnergirl

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Well, I'm 27 and I constantly have people coming up to me asking what I'm doing with two kids at only 19, so I don't think I'll have a problem there!  I'm not going to be going forever, just till I'm a "normal" color.  I'm really white - seriously!!!
> 
> Sorry about the melanoma, I worked with a guy who had a really hard time with it - he never went outside without a hat, and I'm sure he always had suntan lotion on at all times.



A woman on an online swap board I belong to died from melanoma last year. She was 31, never sunbathed, no family history of cancer, nada. She had a mole on her elbow that became cancerous, then it spread to her chest and lungs and she died less than a year later, leaving behind 3 kids - 5, 4, and 1.

I got melanoma at 23, and now I have twice yearly body checks. It's no fun to go in to the derma and wonder if they are going to find something. I hate facing my mortality all the time and wondering if *I'm* going to leave behind two small children. And if someone wants to snicker at my whiteness, let 'em.

So - if you are really white, that is your "normal" color. People come in all different colors, dontcha know?


----------



## bnhasak

Everyone has a right to choose what they want for their body....cigarettes, tannning, drinking.....but maybe try one of the new sunless tanners.  They are really quite easy and "real" looking now a days.


----------



## rumrunnergirl

True. But I think of those old sayings:

Knowledge is power
The more you know, the better you do

When you know all the pros/cons of a decision before you make it, you make better informed choices, and can do something with your eyes wide open. 

I think the sunless tanning products are a great compromise - look tan and save your skin.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Hey guys...

THought I would check in and let you know that I'm here... I have spent the past 30 mins or so reading all of the posts I had missed over the weekend... I feel as if I have been informed...

I appreciate the tanning PSA - I too am pasty white - but think I will go with one of the sunless tanning products and see if it works - although I LOVE the line about tanned fat being more attractive than white fat!   

The soup diet information sounds interesting as well - especially this week that we are back in the 60's and rainy - the soup sounds good.  I'm thinking I'm sure I can stick to something for a week - that would be a real test - and if it would jump start my loss - that would be even better.

My Dr. appointment on Friday went well - I had to redo an EKG that was "abnormal" at my last visit.  This one was identical to the one I had in November 07 - and Dr. was not worried.  We talked about weight (as usual) and birth control - as I recently hit the 40 mark  

So - I'll list my stats - and say I'm starting today - for the LAST time!!

Name:  Melissa
Age:    40
Weight - 248
Height - 5'1
Mom to Madison who is 10
Next Disney Trip - December 4-13!

Queen Latifah describes her Jenny Craig weight loss as "a size healthier"!  I like that!

I vow to stop being my worst enemy!  I'm what's standing between me and "a healthier me"!

Reading all of your posts really help!  THanks for sharing your struggles and successes!


----------



## mom-mom2three

Hi everyone   I would like to join in on this weight loss adventure if it is ok. I have a Disney trip planed for August 24th and I REALLY want to be a lot lighter!   I am 5' 1" and I weigh 197 I started out at 212 about 5 weeks ago. I am following the WW points diet and it is working but it seems to be slow, anyone have any suggestions how I can boost it a bit? I really enjoy reading this thread! Good luck to everyone


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

rumrunnergirl said:


> True. But I think of those old sayings:
> 
> Knowledge is power
> The more you know, the better you do
> 
> When you know all the pros/cons of a decision before you make it, you make better informed choices, and can do something with your eyes wide open.
> 
> I think the sunless tanning products are a great compromise - look tan and save your skin.



Well first of all, thanks so much for caring for my health!  I can understand that this is a subject that is close to your heart.  I know tanning is not the best thing in the world for my skin, and I am aware of the sunless tanners out there. My problem with them is that they just always look fake, even if you are especially careful to rub it in, and get it on evenly.  Sitting out in the sun is also not an option for me because I have A LIFE and CHILDREN and I just don't have the time for that!  I'm not saying to throw all causion to the wind, but anyone can get any type of cancer with out with out doing something to "help" it out.  People can get lung cancer without smoking, men can even get breast cancer, etc.  Now, I'm not saying that I'm going to start up smoking, or go to the tanning salon 10 times a day because "Ya never know!" that would just be nuts!  
Anyway, as I said, I'm not going to keep this up forever (not that that makes it any better in your eyes probally), just for a little bit.  I really do appreciate your concern  and it has made me think about how long I will do it for (less than more).  I actually looked up melanoma death tolls in past years, and it really did astound me how many there were - I really had no idea!  I mean, I know people that have had some "spots" removed, but I didn't know they could really lead to anything more than an ugly spot on your skin under a band-aid.  Thanks for making me (and the rest of us) aware.


----------



## Gisele

I know that I have not introduced myself as of yet, I had posted yesterday, for I felt that it was very important for me to make a statement regarding, bariatric surgery. Hopefully I did not scare off anyone from my post, that was not my intention, it is just so important for people not to turn to surgery if it really is not necessary to do so. And again, I most strongly believe that in many if not most cases, perhaps even in all cases, no one needs these types of surgeries.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Gisele said:


> I know that I have not introduced myself as of yet, I had posted yesterday, for I felt that it was very important for me to make a statement regarding, bariatric surgery. Hopefully I did not scare off anyone from my post, that was not my intention, it is just so important for people not to turn to surgery if it really is not necessary to do so. And again, I most strongly believe that in many if not most cases, perhaps even in all cases, no one needs these types of surgeries.



I do think you are right - its all a matter of will-power.  I just wonder why some people (them skinnie ones!) have it, and some (us chubby ones!) don't.  I mean, why are they able to resist that Whopper, or that second helping of cheese fries  , or the 3rd night of DQ in a row, and some just are not?  What makes them get up early before anyone else and get out and jog for an hour, or do 1000 sit ups a day?  Well, whatever it is, I know I'm going to transform myself into one of them, one of the _will-powerfull_!  They say it takes 21 days to make or break a habit - I'm going to make a habit of getting on the treadmill, doing my 6 second abs, and eating right!  


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thomasclan85

I start back at Curves tomorrow. I was going a couple years ago when I was still working (went in before work). It really works! I wish I had stuck with it. I got out of the habit of going when I became a stay-at-home mom. Going it alone at home isn't working so I'm going back to something that I know works. I never felt embarrased like going to a 'regular' gym. Plus, no men.  Any of you who have access to a Curves- check it out.


----------



## Gisele

_"I do think you are right - its all a matter of will-power. I just wonder why some people (them skinnie ones!) have it, and some (us chubby ones!) don't. I mean, why are they able to resist that Whopper, or that second helping of cheese fries  , or the 3rd night of DQ in a row, and some just are not? What makes them get up early before anyone else and get out and jog for an hour, or do 1000 sit ups a day? Well, whatever it is, I know I'm going to transform myself into one of them, one of the will-powerfull! They say it takes 21 days to make or break a habit - I'm going to make a habit of getting on the treadmill, doing my 6 second abs, and eating right! "_

There is a marked difference between obsession,routine,and will power, for many of those skinny women, are not healthy, for they don't necessarily excercise, nor do they have a healthy diet. These are the anorexics, and bulemics of the world, or they have very high metabolisms.
To have weight to lose, in comparison to those that need to gain or regain a healthy weight, really is the same type of creature, just on the opposite ends of the spectrum, because food is the issue.
Do not beat yourself up, remember those that eat, and eat, and then use laxatives or empty themselves otherwise (yes, vomiting) are very unhealthy people. They are like the person who is addicted to alcohol, but that you would never know it, for they are closet drinkers, the previous group of people are essentially closet eaters, for they binge at home, and then purge themselves, these people will eat out, and appear to do so normally, but then they excuse themselves to the restroom, so they can purge, in the event that they cannot wait until they reach their home. 
It really is truly a sickness, and many people die, every year, that are anorexics, or binge/purge eaters.
Those of us that overeat, to calm ourselves, or to deal with stress, and or anxiety,and or to attempt to fill one or more voids in our life, we too have an eating disorder, only instead of starving, we of course do the opposite. Which is just as bad, one thing for sure we will not pass from starvation.
In many cases, the thin ones, with eating disorders, have or gain the sympathy of many people in our society,while we are called fat, or chubby, or disgusting, or whale or dog, moose,horse, and my personal favorite, fat ***, and Marmaduke (dog) oh, and once in high school when I weighed about 145 at 5'8" was called by a fellow student who was nothing more but a mere dolt, really, lacking any true thought or wit, called me a lizard, now at the time I did not say anything, for I thought which I still do, that that was an awfully stupid not to mention non-sensical statement, if it even qualifies as such, to make. Fill in the blank, with what you may have been called or that people have inferred (ahhh, but a lovely word, which dates back to 1528)  over time.


----------



## Gisele

Interesting that as plus another s is censored in my previous post, ah you have to love the land of the free, and home of the censored.


----------



## Aliceacc

I think there's a HUGE difference between being skinny and having an eating disorder!!!! There are millions of people who are skinny because they're skinny, either thanks to genetics or healthy habits or a love of exercise. As much as it's comforting to call them all sick, it's simply not accurate.  (And, no, I know the previous poster didn't call all thin people sick.)

Are eating disorders a serious problem? Of course. I've lost several students to eating disorders; it's brutal. But it's not at the root of everyone who has a healthy diet and exercise regimin. (sp?)  Lots and lots of people are thin and healthy.

I can choose to have one glass of wine and stop; a good friend cannot stop after that one-- she's been sober for 17 years!! Prior to joining AA, she had no will power; now I'm completely amazed at her ability to avoid that which hurts her life. So it IS possible to develop will power; some of us simply haven't found that individual key yet. 

But look at all the people who have beaten other excesses-- be it booze, drugs, an unhelathy diet (in either direction). They found the way that works for them, and so will everyone here who really wants it and keeps at it long enough.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Aliceacc said:


> But look at all the people who have beaten other excesses-- be it booze, drugs, an unhelathy diet (in either direction). They found the way that works for them, and so will everyone here who really wants it and keeps at it long enough.




This is the true key - it is about what works for each person!  I have battled weight for years, and still do.  But I didn't start to see real change in my weight until I saw real change in my life.  And I wasn't able create real change in my life until *I* was ready to create it.  It seems everyone in this world thinks they know what will create success or motivation for everyone else.  No one will see change until they are personally driven to create change more than they are driven to embrace the comforts and familiarity of how they are currently living.  It's a battle that, for me, was driven by my dd's, for others it will be something else.  In whatever case, the claim that anyone knows what will help *you* make that true step towards change is patently absurd - the potential to change is in each of us, and the motivation to do so is in us as well.


----------



## hvivona

I  think many of us, including myslef, feel that we have to aim for SKINNY.  NOT TRUE!!!!!!  We all need to aim for bring healthy.  My mom was talking with her Dr. about losing weight and he told her "I'd rather see you a bit over weight and healthy than lose 10lbs and be unhealthy".  Remember guys, this is about overall health...the smaller body is just a perk.  I love what Queen Latifa says in the JC commercials, "When my friends ask me what size I am, I say I'm a size heathier".  I also love what the amazing Jillian Michaels says, "Screw will power!  This about changing your life".  If you want to change your health/body you have to truly want to and be ready to.  You HAVE to be sick of being unhealty, out of breath and heavy.  You must deal with whatever emotional problems you may have that cause you to eat.  Talk to someone who can help you.  You must change eating habits and exercise habits.  You must NOT deprive yourself.  SO you love DQ blizzards or fries or chocolate cake (guilty)....have it.  Just make sure its only every once in a while and when you have those things get in an extra cardio session.   Its about small lifestyle changes.  You all can do this,  I've been there.  I was the "fat/chubby/bubble butt" girl for years.  at 5'2" I weighed 170lbs which looked huge on my short frame.  I got sick of being unhealthy and fat. So I changed my life.  I worked out and was careful with what I ate.  3 years later I am now 120lbs of all muscle and my doc says I'm one of his healthiest patients.  An yes, I never stopped eating out once a week, never stopped having chocolate when I craved it, never stopped working out.  Yes it was hard at times, but so worth it.  YOU ALL CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

thomasclan85 said:


> I start back at Curves tomorrow. I was going a couple years ago when I was still working (went in before work). It really works! I wish I had stuck with it. I got out of the habit of going when I became a stay-at-home mom. Going it alone at home isn't working so I'm going back to something that I know works. I never felt embarrased like going to a 'regular' gym. Plus, no men.  Any of you who have access to a Curves- check it out.



I would love to go to Curves, but it just doesn't work with my schedule because they don't have child care.  There's 2 centers within 10 minutes of me, and their hours are 6AM - 7PM, lol - as a SAHM, those are pretty much my hours, too.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Gisele said:


> _"I do think you are right - its all a matter of will-power. I just wonder why some people (them skinnie ones!) have it, and some (us chubby ones!) don't. I mean, why are they able to resist that Whopper, or that second helping of cheese fries  , or the 3rd night of DQ in a row, and some just are not? What makes them get up early before anyone else and get out and jog for an hour, or do 1000 sit ups a day? Well, whatever it is, I know I'm going to transform myself into one of them, one of the will-powerfull! They say it takes 21 days to make or break a habit - I'm going to make a habit of getting on the treadmill, doing my 6 second abs, and eating right! "_
> 
> There is a marked difference between obsession,routine,and will power, for many of those skinny women, are not healthy, for they don't necessarily excercise, nor do they have a healthy diet. These are the anorexics, and bulemics of the world, or they have very high metabolisms.
> To have weight to lose, in comparison to those that need to gain or regain a healthy weight, really is the same type of creature, just on the opposite ends of the spectrum, because food is the issue.
> Do not beat yourself up, remember those that eat, and eat, and then use laxatives or empty themselves otherwise (yes, vomiting) are very unhealthy people. They are like the person who is addicted to alcohol, but that you would never know it, for they are closet drinkers, the previous group of people are essentially closet eaters, for they binge at home, and then purge themselves, these people will eat out, and appear to do so normally, but then they excuse themselves to the restroom, so they can purge, in the event that they cannot wait until they reach their home.
> It really is truly a sickness, and many people die, every year, that are anorexics, or binge/purge eaters.
> Those of us that overeat, to calm ourselves, or to deal with stress, and or anxiety,and or to attempt to fill one or more voids in our life, we too have an eating disorder, only instead of starving, we of course do the opposite. Which is just as bad, one thing for sure we will not pass from starvation.
> In many cases, the thin ones, with eating disorders, have or gain the sympathy of many people in our society,while we are called fat, or chubby, or disgusting, or whale or dog, moose,horse, and my personal favorite, fat ***, and Marmaduke (dog) oh, and once in high school when I weighed about 145 at 5'8" was called by a fellow student who was nothing more but a mere dolt, really, lacking any true thought or wit, called me a lizard, now at the time I did not say anything, for I thought which I still do, that that was an awfully stupid not to mention non-sensical statement, if it even qualifies as such, to make. Fill in the blank, with what you may have been called or that people have inferred (ahhh, but a lovely word, which dates back to 1528)  over time.




Allrighty.....  
I don't look at a skinnie person and automatically think they have an issue with food, like being anorexic or bulimic, that would be ridiculous.  Same as I don't look at someone who's overweight and automatically think they sit up, all day and night, binge eating.  I don't assume anything about anyone - I just know what I see.  I see my neighbor who goes out every day, rain or shine, and jogs, and the ones going out to the gym every day - I see their willpower at parties where they only eat the healthy options, and stay away from the bad ones.  That is what I was referring to, not people that you are _assuming _sit at a restaurant, eat everything, and then go into the bathroom and purge it - why anyone would assume that is beyond me.  I don't even know what that has anything to do with anything.  This is a weight loss thread for people to talk about, and learn, new healthy food options and just living a healthy life style.


----------



## lulu2

Today is my weigh in day with WW! So far 8.2 pounds lost since 4/1/08.  Last week I lost 1 pound and hope to bump it up to 2 pounds this week.  Never the less, I feel great, excercising every morning (30-45 minutes) and walking around 2 miles in the evening.  I feel great, lots of energy and find myself making great food choices.  So far, so good.  How about you all, what has worked for you? 

For me smaller clothing has been a great inspiration...:

 Keep up the good work.  I read something that I have used as my motto "Inch by inch, life's a cinch.  Yard by yard, life is hard."


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Does anyone use a rebounder/trampoline for exercise?  I've been watching "You Are What You Eat" on the BBC (awesome and inspirational - mainly because you're so disgusted by the people, lol), and the health guru always gets the people on a trampoline for exercise.  She's said that 5 minutes on a tramp is equal to a 15 minute jog.  That's the kind of efficiency I need!!


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

thegrimdwarf said:


> I've been watching "You Are What You Eat" on the BBC (awesome and inspirational - mainly because you're so disgusted by the people, lol)



You too!?  It's like watching a trainwreck!  When she goes over what these people eat in a WEEK!  And lays it out on the table!  It's all beige.  It looks beyond disgusting.


----------



## Momejules

My older brother died of a heart attack on March 25, at the young age of 34 years old and he was in better shape than me....So in honor of him and for the sake of my own family count me in......

Name: Jules
Age: 30
Location: Levittown, Pa
Diet: Eat less and move more 
hurdles to overcome: working through grief and not using food as comfort
Exercise: Workout routines from The Biggest Loser Book
Start date: 04/15/2008
Weight at start: 234.5
Goal: 180 (short term goal for Trip 8/24 to 9/2, gets me back to high school wt)
Weight loss to date: 9.5lbs


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Lovin' Lorne said:


> You too!?  It's like watching a trainwreck!  When she goes over what these people eat in a WEEK!  And lays it out on the table!  It's all beige.  It looks beyond disgusting.



OH GOD!!!! So gross!  I haven't eat a French fry in over a month, lol.  And the Indian food take-aways......mnnnnnneehh.....vomit!!!!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Momejules said:


> My older brother died of a heart attack on March 25, at the young age of 34 years old and he was in better shape than me....So in honor of him and for the sake of my own family count me in......
> 
> Name: Jules
> Age: 30
> Location: Levittown, Pa
> Diet: Eat less and move more
> hurdles to overcome: working through grief and not using food as comfort
> Exercise: Workout routines from The Biggest Loser Book
> Start date: 04/15/2008
> Weight at start: 234.5
> Goal: 180 (short term goal for Trip 8/24 to 9/2, gets me back to high school wt)
> Weight loss to date: 9.5lbs



My condolences, Jules.  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Lovin' Lorne said:


> You too!?  It's like watching a trainwreck!  When she goes over what these people eat in a WEEK!  And lays it out on the table!  It's all beige.  It looks beyond disgusting.



Yeah, DH and I watched that once.  The one we watched had a few people on it, one of the women they showed really wasn't THAT huge - but then they showed the amount of "tan" food she put in her body each and every day, it was disgusting!  Fish and Chips, etc everything she ate was fried - it was just a matter of time till she blew!!  I don't know, shows like that don't do anything for me, but hey, I'm wierd - I watch FoodNetwork while working out!!!!!


----------



## Gisele

MOMEJULES, 

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your brother. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The heart is most definitely a very strong, but yet delicate and most intricate organ.


----------



## Gisele

I somehow have been missing the series, You Are What You Eat, I don't know exactly how or why, maybe because it is on in the early afternoon.But still, one would think that I would have come across it at some point, oh well. I can start watching it now, for I am looking into the schedule.


Here is the link:

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/273/index.jsp


----------



## Gisele

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Allrighty.....
> I don't look at a skinnie person and automatically think they have an issue with food, like being anorexic or bulimic, that would be ridiculous. Same as I don't look at someone who's overweight and automatically think they sit up, all day and night, binge eating. I don't assume anything about anyone - I just know what I see. I see my neighbor who goes out every day, rain or shine, and jogs, and the ones going out to the gym every day - I see their willpower at parties where they only eat the healthy options, and stay away from the bad ones. That is what I was referring to, not people that you are _assuming _sit at a restaurant, eat everything, and then go into the bathroom and purge it - why anyone would assume that is beyond me. I don't even know what that has anything to do with anything. This is a weight loss thread for people to talk about, and learn, new healthy food options and just living a healthy life style.


 

I never said anything about assuming,I don't assume, I don't normally believe in coincidences either, just thought i would add that. I stated people that are binge/purge eaters, have that behavior. That is what they do.  That skinny person, can have an eating disorder, or have a high metabolism, or medical condition, or just make it a point not to gain an unhealthy weight, so they go about doing things that work for them, that are hopefully good choices. I NEVER ASSUME!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Oy its been a hard day!!!   DD3 woke up at around 11 last night trying to pull the same crap as Monday night - "I don't want to go to bed, I want to go downstairs!!!"  Well, we tell her no, she throws her HUGE fit, kicking and screaming as loud as she can, and running out of her room, trying to get downstairs.  I think she ran out a total of 5 times (DH was standing right there to put her right back in) when she finally - so we thought - gave up.  So about 10 minutes later - to give her time to fall asleep - I went and put DD19m back to bed (she had been woken by her sisters ranting), and about 5 seconds after that, DD3 started all over again - kicking and screaming, running out of the room.   I don't remember how many times it took of us putting her back to her bed, but she finally stopped again and stayed asleep till after 7am (DD19m was up at 5.30 however).  
Because of all this, its REALLY hard for me to do my 'mill workouts.  I got both of them in, but I had to take 2-3 breaks _each time _just so I could finish them. My breaks aren't long, less than a minute, but if I hadn't taken them, I would have had to quit.  I really hope to get a full nights sleep one day.... We are going away without the kids in just over 6 weeks... at least we will be able to sleep through them (and sleep later than 5am too).  Anyway, I got both my 'mills in today, and 2x on th 6 second ab machine - hope to do once more.  If I can do this with so much lack of sleep and broken nerves, anyone can!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## Asellus

I'm in....With Disney looming about 6 months away...I need to get in better shape. I'm thinking of getting a treadmill and using it after the kids are asleep (plus going with walks with them once a day....) I'm starting the diet on Sunday as I will be following a meal plan and need to do the grocery shopping first. However I will be tracking my food at Sparkpeople.com (as Chyrie) One of my goals is to also make sure I drink 12 cups of water a day (I think at least 15 lbs will come off quick....3 weeks of AF this month...so I'm definately retaining)

Name: Kathy
Age: 24
Location: Westerly RI
Diet: watching fat and calorie intake on sparkpeople.com...plus following their meal plan.
hurdles to overcome: need to binge eat when stressed, wanting to eat out alot. 
Exercise: walking, treadmill
Start date: April 29
Weight at start: around 205 (need to put batteries in scale lol)
Goal: 185 for now (I'm a 16 and I'm just happy to get to a 14 by Disney)

This is all baby fat left over from 2 pregnancies with 50 lbs gain each time. (Although I lost 45 lbs after the first one...I am hoping to do it again)


----------



## Gisele

Asellus,

Nice to hear from you. You have my vote of confidence, that you can achieve your dream. I am hoping that I can convince myself of doing that too.   Just remember, for as long as your body uses more calories from what it takes in, you will lose weight and keep it off. It is all of those horrid calories that we don't use, that gets stored away,which would not be so bad, if I were expecting a famine, or something equally horrific.  

 GO FOR IT!!


----------



## emh1129

asellus- I live like 5 minutes from you! Small world  Let me know if you want to go walking sometime!


----------



## grlpwrd

Momejules said:


> My older brother died of a heart attack on March 25, at the young age of 34 years old and he was in better shape than me....So in honor of him and for the sake of my own family count me in......
> 
> Name: Jules
> Age: 30
> Location: Levittown, Pa
> Diet: Eat less and move more
> hurdles to overcome: working through grief and not using food as comfort
> Exercise: Workout routines from The Biggest Loser Book
> Start date: 04/15/2008
> Weight at start: 234.5
> Goal: 180 (short term goal for Trip 8/24 to 9/2, gets me back to high school wt)
> Weight loss to date: 9.5lbs




I am sorry for your loss.  

I have been avidly exercising since I was 14 years old. It's because of medical history (Hawaiians have poor health nowadays) and family genetics (diabetes, heart disease, and cancer run in my family).

Good luck to you!


----------



## Asellus

very awesome to know there's someone near me (I think I have good luck for this kind of thing...lol....)
Since my 2 yr old loves to walk...the terrain around me works for me (or against?) since my neighborhood is quiet and quite hilly. (and sadly still in development)

I have lost weight before, so I feel I can do it again. (I have to for my health anyway....)


----------



## Tamis3girls

I have been reading for a while, so I thought it was time to join in.

Name: Tami
Age: 32
Location: Central WI
Diet: eating healthy, cutting down on food, 
Exercise: walking, treadmill, elliptical
Start date: March 18
Weight at start: around 218, Today's weight was 2075
was at 244.5 last April, my husband has lost 64 # since last April, but I have gotten serious now

Goal: 170 by November 21st, when we will be at Disney


----------



## mom-mom2three

Hi everyone!  It is so much help to read all these post! I have had a really hard week, I actually went up 2 pounds I haven't gone off my diet at all. I guess it was because I haven't been getting on the treadmill. I am going to have to do better! I really want to be much lighter by our Disney trip in August. If anyone is on the WW point diet and has some suggestions for boosting the weight loss I would love to hear them. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

Hi.  I'd like to join.  I lost 20 pounds on Weight Watchers last year.  Then I lost my job and could no long afford the membership, got depressed over my job situation, and have gained back all the weight I lost.   I'm in a better place now and trying to get back on track.  I have tried every kind of diet there is.  My approach now is going to be increased exercise and trying to eat healthier but not depriving myself of the foods I love.  I know my food portions are too big, so I'm working on that, but it's hard.  Here is my info:

Name: Karen
Age: 42
Location: NH
Diet: Exercise and healthier eating
Hurdles to overcome: Emotional eating
Exercise: Treadmill, walking outside
Start date: 04/27/2008
Weight at start: 208
Goal: 188 by Sept. Disney trip
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## mom-mom2three

Welcome 1DISNEYLVR
 Portion control has been an issue for me also! What has helped me is to have a food scale, measuring spoons, and a measuring cup handy! I hated to have to resort to measuring and weighing everything but it keeps me honest about my portions


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

mom-mom2three said:


> Hi everyone!  It is so much help to read all these post! I have had a really hard week, I actually went up 2 pounds I haven't gone off my diet at all. I guess it was because I haven't been getting on the treadmill. I am going to have to do better! I really want to be much lighter by our Disney trip in August. If anyone is on the WW point diet and has some suggestions for boosting the weight loss I would love to hear them. Hope everyone has a great day



Hey - I have to say, one thing thats really helped me is eating every few hours.  In the morning I either have cereal or cottage cheese.  Then on the treadmill.  After the treadmill I have a string cheese or banana or something like that.  Then lunch, then on the treadmill again, and depending on what time I'm off, I eat another sting cheese or banana, and then dinner between 5-6.  Then I'm done for the night.  I think its important to have something every couple of hours to keep the metabolism going - at least for me it is.


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

mom-mom2three said:


> Welcome 1DISNEYLVR
> Portion control has been an issue for me also! What has helped me is to have a food scale, measuring spoons, and a measuring cup handy! I hated to have to resort to measuring and weighing everything but it keeps me honest about my portions



Thanks for the welcome!  I just finished my 20 mins on the treadmill.  I'm starting slow because I'm really out of shape.  So I met my goal of exercising on my lunch break 3 times this week.  Tomorrow is weigh day (I try to only weigh myself once a week).  So I'll see if there are any results tomorrow morning!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I ordered a mini trampoline, and it should be delivered tomorrow.  I'm very excited, lol.  I'm shopping tonight for a serious bra so I don't end up with black eyes.   My husband will be disappointed - I think he was looking forward to some boing, boing, boing!  

I also weighed this morning.  Only down a pound, but down is better than static or up, right?  I'm retaining water, too - my rings are tight.  So for the rest of today I'm on a mission - 80 ounces before bed.  That should at least off-set the 407 cups of coffee I had during a playgroup this morning.


----------



## thebabyconnection

Ooh yes count me in, but how wide is mickey? 
After 2 years, my baby weight is gone, plus 20 lbs, but sadly there is still war to be declared on fat. It's so hard to eat well on vacation, if anyone has tips, please share. With the all inclusives, buffets, it's like a sabotage....


----------



## Gisele

Lovin' Lorne 
We did see people coming and going, but no one had their heads off

HaHa! I love that tagline! it is just so interesting and funny!


----------



## Gisele

thebabyconnection,

Congratulations on the baby, and the weight loss!  
I can understand your situation, for when I have an opportunity to spend time away,I don't really want to feel guilty over eating, period. So, if I am hungry, I eat, and I eat what I like, if I happen to eat a bit more from what I know I really needed, I do not beat myself up over it anymore, try not to anyway. 
I just acknowledge it, and make it a point to eat less next time. 
For many years I have been an advocate for eating what you like, if you are hungry, and eat until your stomach is comfortable, not stuffed, I personally do not like that stuffed feeling, (ugh)sometimes I will use a smaller plate, and often I do measure my food, not always. Typically in the morning with my cereal, otherwise I might eat half the box!  which  if it was just the box.... 
and I am working on (once again) to get more exercise. Nothing major, just more walking. 
For a long time now, depending upon which shoes I am wearing (seriously) or if it is raining, I will park in the back 40 of a parking lot, when shopping.
I realize that it is probably not so doable, with baby in tote. When junior is older though he or she I believe will like the walk. Personally I think it is best for people with small children to park closer, for safety issues, so when alone, get in those extra steps. I don't worry so much for myself, as I do others, especially those that have babies, or young children, for there are a lot of weirdos out there.( I don't mean to scare )


----------



## rumrunnergirl

I am so excited - I finally got into my size 10 Gap lowrise jeans! Woo hoo! They're still a little tight, but I'm glad to be kissin' size 14's GOOD BYE! I'm too cheap to go out and buy size 12's and 10's, so I've been wearing 14's until I could fit into these, LOL.


----------



## Asellus

rumrunnergirl said:


> I am so excited - I finally got into my size 10 Gap lowrise jeans! Woo hoo! They're still a little tight, but I'm glad to be kissin' size 14's GOOD BYE! I'm too cheap to go out and buy size 12's and 10's, so I've been wearing 14's until I could fit into these, LOL.



I pretty much plan to do that too....I have 1 pair of nice size 14s from pre-babies...once I can get into those, I won't buy extras...and I'm going to see if I can mooch 12s off my sister and Mom. (Both of them have gone through weight loss....and are an 8 and a 10)


----------



## lilybrooke14

We're heading down in October, and we're staying at the CBR, so there is an excellent chance that I will want to wear a bathing suit at some point. I actually started working out on Monday this week, and have already dropped 3lbs. I've actually lost 60lbs over the last few years, but it's time to really buckle down and try to get to my goal weight. I'm going to be 26 on June 14, and I'd really really like to be under 200 by then, although that's a pretty ambitious goal! That's just over 4lbs a week! Maybe by the 4th of July. Hmmmmm....

By the way, I have absolutely no intention of eating well on vacation. None whatsoever. I'm just going to eat what I want and deal with the consequences afterward. It's the one week I'm letting it all go! When I get the munchies, I like to look at the Food Porn thread. Really. There's nothing that good in my house, so then I don't want anything but the yummy Disney stuff, and so far it's helped me to step away from the fridge, or at least make better choices. It's like...."raw almonds now.....yummy goodness later." 

Name: Brooke
Age: 25
Location: Mo
Diet: Regular Exercise, portion control, and sticking to the food pyramid.
Hurdles to overcome: Eating when bored, eating at night, portion control
Exercise: Walking outside, exercise videos, Wii, Arm weights
Start date: 05/01/2008
Weight at start: 229
Goal: 155 by October Disney trip
Weight loss to date: 3lbs


----------



## mom-mom2three

Thanks SharpMomOfTwo! I will give that a try I wish I had the energy you have to be able to get on the treadmill twice a day, that is fantastic! I am trying for once a day


----------



## mom-mom2three

1DISNEYLVR said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I just finished my 20 mins on the treadmill.  I'm starting slow because I'm really out of shape.  So I met my goal of exercising on my lunch break 3 times this week.  Tomorrow is weigh day (I try to only weigh myself once a week).  So I'll see if there are any results tomorrow morning!



Good for you!  I to have to start out slow with the treadmill . I have been sitting behind a desk for 4 years


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

rumrunnergirl said:


> I am so excited - I finally got into my size 10 Gap lowrise jeans! Woo hoo! They're still a little tight, but I'm glad to be kissin' size 14's GOOD BYE! I'm too cheap to go out and buy size 12's and 10's, so I've been wearing 14's until I could fit into these, LOL.



Oh you sound just like me.  I need a pair 16, but I refuse to go buy them, so my only options are wearing the size 18s that I have (that make me look so fat because they are so big) or the size 14s which are a little snug (but getting loser and loser every day!).  I just bought another pair of size 12 shorts from Target - I WILL BE IN THEM BY MY TRIP!!! I also bought two polo shirts for Target as well - they are so small though!  My "girls" barely fit in them!  
My inlaws have the kids right now, and I'm really trying to debate weather I should get off my butt and get on the 'mill again, or just sit here and enjoy being alone....  I have my weight in tomorrow... should probally get on the mill...  I want to do my nails though!!!

EDIT --- Got on the 'mill, did my second 40 minutes and now I'm eating a little dinner (alone!) and waiting for the phone call to come get the kids.  Just gotta do my 50 crunches now.......


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

Gisele said:


> Lovin' Lorne
> We did see people coming and going, but no one had their heads off
> 
> HaHa! I love that tagline! it is just so interesting and funny!



Yeah, the Tag Fairy picked a good one.

I was refering to the time a bunch of us were taken through the "backstage" area at Disneyland due to the construction taking place in Tomorrowland.  We were walking by time clocks and lockers; pic-nic tables and snack machines.  While we saw a lot of Cast Members hanging out "au naturale", none of them had their "heads" off, as in no CM's without the heads of their costumes on.


----------



## Gisele

I see, that sounded like a very interesting backstage tour. You would think that the workers would look forward to having the costume heads off, during their break, that seems odd. Or perhaps I misunderstood?  would not be the first time, that has happend to me.  hehe


----------



## Gisele

Hey lilybrooke14,

You are doing very well! keep up the great work! 

I was wondering, how tall are you? and do you have a small, medium or large frame? 

"Hurdles to overcome: Eating when bored, eating at night, portion control"

I can so relate to your statement, especially, eating when bored and night eating, see I am normally fine during the day, but the night on average! OMG! night eater, it does not normally seem to matter whether or not I am hungry, I can eat oh so easily all the same. Geese! (great bit sigh!)


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

Good morning!  I weighed in this morning and I lost *4 pounds *this week!     Now I know that the first week weight loss is mostly water but still I'm thrilled!  I really didn't change what I did too much, just exercised.

Here is what worked for me this week:
1) Walk/run on the treadmill 20 mins. 3 X this week.
2) No fast food.  I didn't eat out at all this week!  I brought my lunch to work everyday.  That's a big one for me. 
3) Tried to eat healthier overall while not depriving myself of things that I want.

Here is what I'm still struggling with:
1) Portion control.  I know what a portion should be but feel like it's not enough food. 
2) Eating when I'm not really hungry but just because I'm bored, anxious, lonely, etc. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Asellus

I measured two inches less in my waist (usually where I lose weight first)
I'll be checking my weight on Monday morning (I have to buy batteries...scale is dead)

Mostly what I am struggling with is night eating...also DH buying meals for me. (He brought me home a prepackaged salad from the Grocery store and it had 30! grams of fat! :O ) Just goes to show you...even if it seems healthy, check the calories!


----------



## Tamis3girls

I had to weigh in today, because tomorrow I am going shopping and IHOP for breakfast , anyway, I was 2# less from last Saturday,  

I like to weigh myself later in the morning, after I have exercised, so it turned out good for me today, 

I have been doing 2 X on the treadmill per day, or 1 X and a walk outside and 2 X on the elliptical, I have been at about 60-80 minutes of exercise a day.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Asellus said:


> I measured two inches less in my waist (usually where I lose weight first)
> I'll be checking my weight on Monday morning (I have to buy batteries...scale is dead)
> 
> Mostly what I am struggling with is night eating...also DH buying meals for me. (He brought me home a prepackaged salad from the Grocery store and it had 30! grams of fat! :O ) Just goes to show you...even if it seems healthy, check the calories!



Holy cow!  What kind of salad was it????


----------



## Asellus

thegrimdwarf said:


> Holy cow!  What kind of salad was it????



It was a greek salad...with feta, olives, tomatoes lettuce, and greek dressing. (aka the only thing greek was the feta and dressing )


----------



## lilybrooke14

Gisele said:


> Hey lilybrooke14,
> 
> You are doing very well! keep up the great work!
> 
> I was wondering, how tall are you? and do you have a small, medium or large frame?
> 
> "Hurdles to overcome: Eating when bored, eating at night, portion control"
> 
> I can so relate to your statement, especially, eating when bored and night eating, see I am normally fine during the day, but the night on average! OMG! night eater, it does not normally seem to matter whether or not I am hungry, I can eat oh so easily all the same. Geese! (great bit sigh!)



I'm 5'6 and medium frame. I actually look pretty slender in a size 12, which is about where I'd like to be. 

When I'm bored, I try to assess if I'm really hungry. If I am, I try a snack that's filling, like raw Almonds. Sometimes I realize that I'm actually thirsty rather than hungry, so I'll have some water with lemon in it or some Crystal Light. I work a retail job in the evenings for a few hours, and usually when I get home I'm wide awake and have the munchies (because it's been several hours since dinner). I actually don't have a "no eating at night" rule, I just have a "don't be stupid at night" rule. I try to stick to a 100 calorie bag of popcorn or kettle corn, a cup of no sugar added cocoa or one of those decaf coffee powders with a handful of Oatmeal Teddy Grahams. Covers both salty and sweet with minimal calories, and the warm drink and snack actually tend to make me sleepy. 

I've just found another appetite suppresent in the last few minutes. 100% cranberry juice. Really. It's sour and a little bitter, and pretty awful. I guess it's the same idea as the grapefruit diet. There are also only 50 calories in an 8 oz glass, and believe me, there's no way I'm drinking all 8 ozs!


----------



## Asellus

lilybrooke14 said:


> I'm 5'6 and medium frame. I actually look pretty slender in a size 12, which is about where I'd like to be.
> 
> When I'm bored, I try to assess if I'm really hungry. If I am, I try a snack that's filling, like raw Almonds. Sometimes I realize that I'm actually thirsty rather than hungry, so I'll have some water with lemon in it or some Crystal Light. I work a retail job in the evenings for a few hours, and usually when I get home I'm wide awake and have the munchies (because it's been several hours since dinner). I actually don't have a "no eating at night" rule, I just have a "don't be stupid at night" rule. I try to stick to a 100 calorie bag of popcorn or kettle corn, a cup of no sugar added cocoa or one of those decaf coffee powders with a handful of Oatmeal Teddy Grahams. Covers both salty and sweet with minimal calories, and the warm drink and snack actually tend to make me sleepy.
> 
> I've just found another appetite suppresent in the last few minutes. 100% cranberry juice. Really. It's sour and a little bitter, and pretty awful. I guess it's the same idea as the grapefruit diet. There are also only 50 calories in an 8 oz glass, and believe me, there's no way I'm drinking all 8 ozs!



tea is an awesome appetite suppresent...it also boosts the metabolism.


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Wow!  My mini trampoline arrived yesterday, and man, I really didn't think bouncing on it would get my heart rate up so much.  And it's fun!  My boys think it's the coolest, and they both wore themselves out on it this morning (BONUS!!!!!).


----------



## katybugsmom

Hi everyone!  I rejoined Weight Watchers last Thursday night!  I had joined last July and lost about 30 pounds before I had back surgery in December.  Since that time I gained about 16 of those pounds back! 
I tried to do it on my own, but just couldn't.  Wish me luck!!!  I want to lose at least the 16 that I gained back and a few more If I can before our trip to WDW on June 14!!!!  My problem is I can't do a lot of exercises because of my back-I will be using an ECV in WDW!   I plan on getting an AB Lounger to help strenghthen my ab muscles and hopefully support my back better.  Good luck to all who respond to this thread!!!


----------



## 1hero2princesses

I have not officially logged on this group till now, but good to know I am not the only person doing this, kind of using my vacation as my final goal time..... I had 3 kids in 3 1/2 years (oldest is now 4, baby just turned one) and gained plenty of weight. I also just turned 40.  I started in January casually trying to lose weight. I have lost 20 pounds and my goal is to lose 25 more by my September trip. This will be our first vacation in 8 years! I started at 183 am at 163 now and hope to be about 138 by the middle/end of summer. I keep thinking I have to get healthy to be around as long as possible for my kids....


----------



## bunkkinsmom

I RAN MY FIRST 5K YESTERDAY!!!!!!  Well Kindof.  I went to the race 30 min early and didn't know I had to pre-register.  So I drove to my hubby's business park, set the odometer, measured 3.1 miles, got out and ran it!!!  I don't need no stinking registration!!!!!! 55 pounds to go till 140 and Jan 24th!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well, I didn't do a darn thing (diet & exercise wise) this weekend.  I didn't eat really bad, but I also didn't count points or anything like that.  I don't know if I'm going to be able to get on the treadmill today - I'm so tired because of these kids!!!  DD19m wakes up every night 1-3 times a night.  It always takes me about an hour to fall back to sleep, and then she wakes up for good around 5am - I can't take it anymore, I need some sleep!!!  I keep telling myself that its just a stage, but this "stage" has lasted 3+ months now!!  All I can think is that its less than 6 weeks till Baltimore, and it seems to be getting more and more obvious that there will be the first (and probally last) time we get an actual nights sleep.


----------



## CDoobee

Okay, I'll admit I've only read a few of the posts on here, but you guys all sound so supportive!!  I NEED to do this!!

My story:
Didn't start getting heavy until in my 20's.  I lost 60 pounds right before meeting my DH and he didn't believe me when I told him I'd been fat!  HAHA  I had to go and prove it by gaining it back!!  Anyway, after 2 more pregnancies (had my first child at 18), the weight just hung around.  I would lose, get pregnant and gain it all back plus a lot more!  

I lost 50 pounds about 4 years ago, but promptly put back on about 30 pounds.  2 years ago, my oldest DD was very sick for several months (we ended up losing her in May, 2006).  Due to the stress (at least I thought so at the time), I started losing weight and had *lots* of other symptoms.  After many different doctors and tests, I was finally diagnosed late last year with lupus, sjogren's, and liver damage that they still don't know if it's from the one of these diagnoses or totally unrelated.  I started taking prednisone about a year and a half ago and felt SO much better immediately and started eating and eating and eating!  I was off of it for a few months, got very sick again (vomiting, etc.) so was put back on.  I'd lose 15-20 pounds pretty quickly when off the prednisone, but feel awful, and then gain 15-20 pounds pretty quickly when put back on it, but feel much better (except for the getting fatter part ).

Well, I have slowly been getting better, am off the prednisone and have gained an *additional* 10 pounds!  So now, I'm very close to where I was 4 years ago before I lost the 50 pounds!  GRRR!!!

So here are my stats:
Nameebbie
Age:53
Location:Missouri
Type of Diet:not sure, possibly WW.  That's how I lost the 50 pounds 4 years ago, and I still have all the info.
Exercise:none, right now.  I've had moderate-severe fatigue, joint issues, etc. the last 2 years.  I had just bought myself a bicycle, (and was going to Curves) a year before I got sick, and now I'd be scared to get on it!  I don't always have very good balance while walking!  I believe I'll try to start out by just walking in the neighborhood, try to increase gradually and see how I do.
Start date:Wellllllll, it was going to be May 1st.  I haven't been as bad as usual, but not exactly good yet, either!  I'll try harder!
Goal:about 50-60 pounds.  I don't want to be TOO optimistic though, and get frustrated, so I'll be happy if I can do 20-30 by our next trip in September! 
Weight at start of diet:still too embarassed to say!  
Weight loss to date:don't know, too scared to get on the scale yet!  I think I'll wait until Thursday, so it will have been a week since I started eating a little  bit better!!


----------



## Gisele

CDoobee,


I am so very sorry for the loss of your daughter. 


Have you considered consulting a nutritionist, that is as well versed as possible on the subject of lupus, in conjunction,with your most favorite doctor, to plan out for you, a diet and exercise regime?
I strongly recommend that recourse, for I would really hate to see you become frustrated, and disappointed by trying to go it alone.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Guess I'm not the only one NOT dieting this week!  I just don't have the energy for anything anymore....  I'll be back at it again Monday... I swear!!


----------



## Gisele

SharpMomOfTwo,

Don't worry about it, it is not worth the stress. You will do just fine, in due time.
One of the things that I like to do, is take one day, where I don't care how much I eat, nor what, or why. The longer one does stay within their plan, it is easier not to go overboard, if you give yourself that one day, but even if you still eat however you like, that is not a problem, for the other 6 days a week, you are staying within, on average, (or trying to, like some of us  )your plans. 
Drinking 8 to 10 servings of water a day, (8 oz.) per serving, really does help to cut down on hunger, and it keeps you very well hydrated, which is great 
for your skin, and kidneys as well. Sometimes, one really is not hungry, but rather thirsty. 
At times, I will squeeze lemon juice into my water, to work as a natural diuretic. Which reminds me, I don't recommend any diet supplements that contain caffeine, or other stimulates, that might make a cop think you are a junky, (jumpy, jittery,anxious,hard to sit still,etc.) getting thinner that way, 
isn't pretty.
Anyway, like I have said in the past, DO NOT BEAT YOURSELF UP! for there are always plenty of people out there that are more than happy to do that for you! believe me I know all to well about that sort of thing!


----------



## Gisele

From: 
http://www.healthdiscovery.net/links/calculators/ideal_bw_women.htm


BE A COACH...Think of your head as the coach and your body as your team. For success, all parts of the team need attention. Be a good coach. Encourage and praise yourself. 

That same link will show you what on average, a good healthy weight range is for women. 
Emphasis on the plus or minus 10% factor, for an Ideal weight range goal,and make sure to check out on the same page, your frame size, many people forget to factor that in, when determining a weight range goal that is right for them.


----------



## Mom2Lindsey

Good luck everyone

So far since I've started thinking positively and eating better I have lost 9 pounds!!! 10 more to go to be comfortable. 30 more to be pre-pregnancy weight. I'm striving for 20 more by disney in september.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I have come over to join ya'll.  My new elliptical is to be delivered today and i am ready...again.

Name: Nicole
Age: 34
Location: North Carolina
Type of diet: WW (on my own)
Excercise: elliptical, weight training, pilates
Start date of diet: 5/8/08
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 163
Weight loss to date:  

I really want to get to goal by Dec for our trip.  I look at our Disney pictures and every year I get bigger in them.  I lost all my extra weight 3 years ago and was 128 and I know I looked great...now...not then.  So,  I know I can do it and I want to do it, so I am ready!

Question? What does everyone eat for breakfast?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So today is Thursday.  I've had a full week of not excersizing and not eating very well.  I've had Burger King, Windmill cheese fries  and Dunkin Donughts.  I weight myself this morning (after having 2 rice krispie treats and milk at 5.30am) and I'm exactly the same weight as last week    So whats the moral of this story.... Beats the hell outa me!!!    Next week I will start dieting again seriously - we are going to the Bronx zoo this weekend, so at least that will be some good walking, and maybe I'll be good and just get a salad while I'm there.  Hope everyone has a great weekend, and a great Mothers Day!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## momof3littlelilos

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Guess I'm not the only one NOT dieting this week!  I just don't have the energy for anything anymore....  I'll be back at it again Monday... I swear!!



Nope, not just you.
I found out I have mono a couple of weeks ago, and my muscles are just too darn _tired_ to excercise.
Anyway, philosophically I don't want to think of this as "dieting" or not...I'm trying to be in a mindset that I'm taking better care of myself for the rest of my life, and that just means something different on a daily basis, KWIM? (although, since we've put off our vacation for a few months I may be in danger of slacking off once I'm healthy enough to work out.)
Anyway, try not to eat "just a salad", your body really needs some good quality protein to function properly...
The moral of the last week? It's okay to relax, with your regular workouts a week won't kill you. And the diet gods smile on a woman who loves cheese fries.


----------



## Gisele

Stacey I hope that you feel better real soon, like tomorrow. 
I agree, not to think in terms of  "dieting" for it is a four letter word! 
But rather, to do what is best for you as it pertains to eating  habits and excercising.


"The moral of the last week? It's okay to relax, with your regular workouts a week won't kill you. And the diet gods smile on a woman who loves cheese fries. "  

I like that! and I agree! that is funny too. A sense of humor is a good thing to have because sometimes that is all that is left!


----------



## Gisele

Nicole,

Elliptical trainers are suppose to be very nice to use. Congratulations on your purchase!  You can do it! Just remember do not use it as a cloths hanger!  

On the subject of breakfast, it is very important not to skip it, even if you only have time for a pop tart, or better still what I like to eat ( I love pop tarts)Atkins protein bars, they are filling, very low calorie, and sugar and fat is next to nothing. 
I typically have cereal in the morning, with 2% milk, so it is easier for me not to go hog wild with the cereal, I use a measuring cup. I will serve on average one serving, sometimes two, like today, but this cereal is low calorie so I am good with it.
Sometimes I will have one slice of toast, with butter with my cereal, usually not though, normally it is cereal and I like to drink o.j. @ 1 serving. sometimes I have Gram crackers, with low fat chocolate milk, or o.j. 
Sometimes toast with o.j., once in awhile I will eat bacon and eggs, I very much like Oscar Mayers center cut bacon only 25 calories a slice, and eggs are good for you, especially if they have extra omega fatty acids in them, eggs have that to begin with, but then there are those eggs that are supercharged with it, by way of feeding the hens a special diet. So that is what I eat for breakfast on average, for sometimes I will have a pancake or waffle. I like the chocolate chip Eggo brand waffles, you can buy for a very good price at Target.
My favorite cereals are: cocoa puffs, special k chocolatey delight, Market Pantry's Coco rageous (Target) raisin bran. There are others that I like too, mainly the type that have sugar in them, a little sugar in the morning is not a bad thing!  
Forgot to add, that sometimes I will have oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## MO Nurse

We are returning to WDW March 2009 and I would like to lose 45 pounds by then. A couple years ago I used WW and it was great so I am going back to that. I graduate from nursing school May 16 so that will take some of the stress off I hope. During the past two years I have done nothing but sit in front of books and eat. 

Age: 35
Location: Missouri
Diet: WW
Exercise: None right now. I am a nurse and walk tons but plan to start walking more now that the weather has warmed up
Current weight: 195
Goal Weight:150


----------



## Gisele

CONGRATULATIONS! MO NURSE, 


For deciding to become a nurse, and for graduating on May 16, 2008! I think that is just wonderful and great! 
Nurses do an awful lot of walking and standing, once you start your work as a full time nurse, I bet you almost anything, that not only will it be easier to lose weight, but also to keep it off!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Gisele said:


> Nicole,
> 
> Elliptical trainers are suppose to be very nice to use. Congratulations on your purchase!  You can do it! Just remember do not use it as a cloths hanger!
> 
> On the subject of breakfast, it is very important not to skip it, even if you only have time for a pop tart, or better still what I like to eat ( I love pop tarts)Atkins protein bars, they are filling, very low calorie, and sugar and fat is next to nothing.
> I typically have cereal in the morning, with 2% milk, so it is easier for me not to go hog wild with the cereal, I use a measuring cup. I will serve on average one serving, sometimes two, like today, but this cereal is low calorie so I am good with it.
> Sometimes I will have one slice of toast, with butter with my cereal, usually not though, normally it is cereal and I like to drink o.j. @ 1 serving. sometimes I have Gram crackers, with low fat chocolate milk, or o.j.
> Sometimes toast with o.j., once in awhile I will eat bacon and eggs, I very much like Oscar Mayers center cut bacon only 25 calories a slice, and eggs are good for you, especially if they have extra omega fatty acids in them, eggs have that to begin with, but then there are those eggs that are supercharged with it, by way of feeding the hens a special diet. So that is what I eat for breakfast on average, for sometimes I will have a pancake or waffle. I like the chocolate chip Eggo brand waffles, you can buy for a very good price at Target.
> My favorite cereals are: cocoa puffs, special k chocolatey delight, Market Pantry's Coco rageous (Target) raisin bran. There are others that I like too, mainly the type that have sugar in them, a little sugar in the morning is not a bad thing!
> Forgot to add, that sometimes I will have oatmeal for breakfast.



Thanks for all the info.  I have been doing cereal lately, but I love cereal and I do go hog wild.  My old standby is a hard boiled egg, a light yogurt and some oatmeal, but lately I just haven't been in the mood!

I got the eliptical today and went for 20 long minutes!  I hope I can keep it up!


----------



## musclemouse

Hey me too.  I mean I am trying to lose weight for Mickey too! Oh and I will probably see you there in December.  We are planning going to be there on the 7th and through the week.  

I am using my Disney planning dvds to workout too.  It's great motivation.  Has me totally focused on why I am exercising in the first place.  It's hard to stay focused with eating right.  Just do your best to keep yourself focused all the time on MICKEY!!!  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Gisele

Everyone sounds like they are doing or will be doing just fine, and great! We all just need to keep up the good work, I happened to back slide a bit today, for I ate 4 chocolate chip cookies today, and several yesterday o.k. plus some of the dough! I like to bake them from scratch.  
Now in all fairness, I ate two at lunch and two after dinner, the million dollar question is this: can I keep my two lips off of the last 3? (as a little smilie is rolling their eyes)


----------



## lilybrooke14

I've still been exercising this week, but we've had company (who's a really bad influence) and I haven't been as careful as I should have. I haven't been drinking enough water, and I've been snacking on the wrong things too much. I'm not going to weigh in for another few days, so hopefully I can undo some of the damage from the soft cheeses that I've consumed! I haven't been totally off the plan, but I've been pretty indulgent. Today is a big dessert cook of at work, and I'm bound and determined NOT to partake!


----------



## Gisele

Hey Lily,

It sounds to me like you are doing very well over all, I know all to well about temptation foodie Island, it can be really annoying. 
I believe the key is to not say no to everything that you like, but rather work on stopping eating when you trully are no longer hungry. This works for me, unless of course I backslide, and go on a mini binge, or just eat too much otherwise. But when I really pay attention to my stomach, when it tells me I am hungry or becoming so, then I eat what I like and as soon as my stomach tells my brain save the rest for another time, then that is what I do, and between that and getting enough exercise, things work out very well for me.
Don't deprive yourself at work today, take part in the foodie event, just sample what you are really interested in trying and forget the rest.
You can choose a day, each week where you don't care about what you are eating, or even how much, just don't make it a habit for the rest of the week, and get enough exercise during the week, even if it is simply walking, which by the way is suppose to be one of the best forms of exercise. That way, you don't feel guilty, and you will still be on a winning track.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Okay, so I "weighed in" a few weeks or maybe months ago and haven't done anything, maybe even possibly gained more.  I put on shorts today and   We're not going to Disney until October 2009 for my 40th b-day just myself and DD11(at that time) and I want to lose about 25 pounds. My goal is to eat out for lunch much less and not snack so much. I started today. We ate at Wendys and I did not get the big burger and no fries or frosty. I felt good about myself for the little achievement.   My weight has been like a roller coaster.  I am 5'0" so weight really shows on me.  The way I look at it, I have 19 months to lose 25 pounds but I hope to just be maintaining by then.  Thanks for letting me in!!


----------



## Gisele

Hello Team Tinkerbell!  

You can do it! and you can get off of that rollercoaster, I am on that same ride, so therefore know what it is like, to lose weight, and then at some point regain it, and back again, for me it is not yo -yoing, for I can keep the weight off for a year or longer, but then I backslide, and do the complete opposite of what works for me when getting rid of the weight.
Eating out less will save money, and calories too, however there are many good menu choice to be had, when watching calories, for example even if you do not follow WW as a general rule, some restaurants offer WW's menu selections. I sometimes will do that, and or either way eat what I like, and when I am satisfied I stop. I cut back on anything that is white too, such as added sugar, fructose, really anything that ends in ose, for it is a type of sugar.  I eat less carbs, I will eat a little more protein, when I eat beaf, it is normally lean meat, any beaf that ends in loin is from the leaner part of the cow, so therefore if you feel like eating a lovely sirloin steak, do so with out any guilt, for it is not the real fatty part of the cow.
In addition, when I eat, I really try to chew my food at least 20 times,that way my tummy has more time to register to my brain that it is quite satisfied, and you can stop now please! 
I am a big fan of taking leftovers home, that is the section that is left when you push the plate away from you and put that fork down for your stomach is satisfied.
Snacking less often, is a good goal to have, one might be surprised as to how to easily the calories can add up! especially if you are bored, or fill in the blank.

I did the math for your weight loss goal, within the next 19 months, you only need to lose @ 1.31 pounds. You can so do that and more,I am sure of it!  



1.31


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Gisele said:


> Hello Team Tinkerbell!
> 
> You can do it! and you can get off of that rollercoaster, I am on that same ride, so therefore know what it is like, to lose weight, and then at some point regain it, and back again, for me it is not yo -yoing, for I can keep the weight off for a year or longer, but then I backslide, and do the complete opposite of what works for me when getting rid of the weight.
> Eating out less will save money, and calories too, however there are many good menu choice to be had, when watching calories, for example even if you do not follow WW as a general rule, some restaurants offer WW's menu selections. I sometimes will do that, and or either way eat what I like, and when I am satisfied I stop. I cut back on anything that is white too, such as added sugar, fructose, really anything that ends in ose, for it is a type of sugar.  I eat less carbs, I will eat a little more protein, when I eat beaf, it is normally lean meat, any beaf that ends in loin is from the leaner part of the cow, so therefore if you feel like eating a lovely sirloin steak, do so with out any guilt, for it is not the real fatty part of the cow.
> In addition, when I eat, I really try to chew my food at least 20 times,that way my tummy has more time to register to my brain that it is quite satisfied, and you can stop now please!
> I am a big fan of taking leftovers home, that is the section that is left when you push the plate away from you and put that fork down for your stomach is satisfied.
> Snacking less often, is a good goal to have, one might be surprised as to how to easily the calories can add up! especially if you are bored, or fill in the blank.
> 
> I did the math for your weight loss goal, within the next 19 months, you only need to lose @ 1.31 pounds. You can so do that and more,I am sure of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.31



Gisele, Wow, thanks for the boost!!! My sister is a WW's leader and I have done WW before and lost to my goal before.  She leads a class very close to where I work and I am thinking of rejoining. I hope to weigh in long before our trip to say that I have reached it.  I can't keep using the "baby weight" excuse anymore 1) because I've already gotten back down to a size 6 before and kept it off for two years when DD was 3   2) b/c DD will be 10 in two weeks  I am a paralegal and can sometimes be stressed out and we end up not eating properly b/c we're busy and can't get out so we order out.  But I am not a stressful or emotional eater, which is great.  In fact, when I am stressed or upset, I cannot eat so that will help as we get closer to a trial that is coming up in a few weeks. I am on the wagon again, so I don't have to be embarrassed when I put on shorts.  I really should have been wearing them around the house in the winter and I would have already been on the wagon.  Anyway, I'll weigh in each week and see how everyone is doing.

I guess I'll say it now........

I'm 38 y/o
I am 5'0" 
I weighed this morning at 142  
My goal weight is 120, so not really 25 pounds to lose. I thought it would be worse before I weighed this morning. I have intentionally stayed off the scales.


----------



## tchrrx

OK, I was on this thread when it first started, but then I fell off the wagon.  I thought that I was still doing ok & wasn't too worried about it.  Well, after trying on my shorts for my Disney trip (less than 1 month to go!), I'm realizing that I've got some serious work ahead of me!  If I can drop even 2-3 pounds in the next few weeks, I'll be ok.  School is over this week, so I have to begin my summer with eating healthy & exercising, rather than sitting around eating.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hey guys!
I went to my first Weight Watchers meeting after my first week and I lost 6.2 pounds!!!!   If I can do it anybody can!  You just have to do it for yourself and no one else!!! Good luck to everyone this week!  33 days until WDW for us!!!!!


----------



## Gisele

Your most welcome Team Tinkerbell!   

See now you are already down 3 pounds  only 22 left, I so wish I could say that for myself. 

Anyway, if WW works very well for you, then definitely how fortunate you are that your sister is a WW leader, she can get that whip a crackin'  then you can send her over to my house! 

Seriously though, that is terrific that you know someone that can help you out on a regular basis, I don't really. Thats one of the reasons why I like to post here. 
I believe that it is a good idea not to weigh oneself every week, for it can be misleading sometimes, ex. water retention that day,or week, etc.
I mainly go by how my clothing fits, even underwear   matter of fact the undergarments will tell you first whats what!  I will weigh myself once in a great while.

Keep up the great work,  and remember don't worry about tomorrow or even the next hour just deal with the moment and hour at hand. That works for me, otherwise I can feel quite rather over whelmed.

It is very nice that you are a legal assistant! that is very important work to be done. Maybe you will become an attorney? never know, then you can have your own legal assistant.  








TeamTinkerbell said:


> Gisele, Wow, thanks for the boost!!! My sister is a WW's leader and I have done WW before and lost to my goal before. She leads a class very close to where I work and I am thinking of rejoining. I hope to weigh in long before our trip to say that I have reached it. I can't keep using the "baby weight" excuse anymore 1) because I've already gotten back down to a size 6 before and kept it off for two years when DD was 3 2) b/c DD will be 10 in two weeks I am a paralegal and can sometimes be stressed out and we end up not eating properly b/c we're busy and can't get out so we order out. But I am not a stressful or emotional eater, which is great. In fact, when I am stressed or upset, I cannot eat so that will help as we get closer to a trial that is coming up in a few weeks. I am on the wagon again, so I don't have to be embarrassed when I put on shorts. I really should have been wearing them around the house in the winter and I would have already been on the wagon. Anyway, I'll weigh in each week and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I guess I'll say it now........
> 
> I'm 38 y/o
> I am 5'0"
> I weighed this morning at 142
> My goal weight is 120, so not really 25 pounds to lose. I thought it would be worse before I weighed this morning. I have intentionally stayed off the scales.


----------



## Gisele

katybugsmom,

That is such terrific news! wow! practically before you know it, you will be within your weight range goal.  
Have a wonderfully fun time at WDW! say hello to all of the animals for me at AK


----------



## Brynn

Hi guys,
I'm new to the disboards and this thread.  I would love to join with you guys if it's not too late.
I'm 4'11" and have quite a bit to lose.  Our first trip to Disney is Aug 31st  and I would like to lose at least 20 pounds if not more by then.  A buddy would be nice if possible. thanks


----------



## Gisele

tchrrx,  


Don't worry, everything will work out, just work on not falling off the wagon again.  It is normal not to always follow along with a particualr plan, so don't go and feel bad about it. Whatever kinks are to be worked out, I am sure that you can accomplish it. I am hoping for that myself!  
Sitting around and eating is something that all to often I find myself contending with too, so I can relate. It is important to get out there or even if you are at home, keep busy well enough, from washing to gardening, so that bag of cheetos, that might be calling your name, is not heard. Not that cheetos is a bad thing, I like those cheesy little guys, tasty, it is just that if I am not carefull next thing you know, the bag is empty! 

To have a goal of better eating and excercise habits is terrific, you can do it!!

 Get out there, and have great fun!  







tchrrx said:


> OK, I was on this thread when it first started, but then I fell off the wagon. I thought that I was still doing ok & wasn't too worried about it. Well, after trying on my shorts for my Disney trip (less than 1 month to go!), I'm realizing that I've got some serious work ahead of me! If I can drop even 2-3 pounds in the next few weeks, I'll be ok. School is over this week, so I have to begin my summer with eating healthy & exercising, rather than sitting around eating.


----------



## Gisele

Welcome Brynn!  

It is nice to hear from you! how exciting a trip to DL this August, and your first trip as well, especially exciting! 
Everyone is welcome here. I don't have a buddy as of yet, so I am available if interested, I live in Ca. 
Like I always say to myself, and to anyone that will listen  is to this effect, one day at a time, one hour at a time, one minute at a time, one moment at a time. Much easier for me to deal with things that way! 

You can achieve it, if you own it and believe it.

I just need to remind myself of those sentiments.  






Brynn said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to the disboards and this thread. I would love to join with you guys if it's not too late.
> I'm 4'11" and have quite a bit to lose. Our first trip to Disney is Aug 31st and I would like to lose at least 20 pounds if not more by then. A buddy would be nice if possible. thanks


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

katybugsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> I went to my first Weight Watchers meeting after my first week and I lost 6.2 pounds!!!!   If I can do it anybody can!  You just have to do it for yourself and no one else!!! Good luck to everyone this week!  33 days until WDW for us!!!!!




Yay for you katsbugmom   Doesn't it feel great??


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well, I'm back on the waggon tomorrow  .  I will 100% get on the 'ol mill once, but I don't know about getting on in the morning because I have to take DD3 for her pre school interview   I'll be getting on my usual 2x a day for the rest of the week though.  I'm actually really excited to get back into the routine again because #1 I feel like crap from all the crap that I've been eating, and #2, I WANT TO BE THIN!!!  I went shopping in Nordstroms Friday, and bought some cute tops - they look good, but will look better in about 10 pounds from now!  Only 5 weeks till Baltimore - can't wait to walk around there in my size 10 shorts!!!!!!!!!!

Brynn - welcome to my/our thread!  I am 4'11 too (actually 4'11 1/2 but whos counting!!!) and I know how "great" that extra fat looks on a short frame.  My body shape is a smaller waist, big hips!  But I know the butt is going down because I'm fitting into my old VS undies - something I haven't been able to say in many many years.  Good luck with your weight loss, I think if you find a routine that works for you, anyone can do it!



*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I just wanted to give a recipe to everyone.  I'm making it tomorrow (or the next) night, so I don't know exactly how good it is, but it sounds good and easy!  Its from Rachael Ray - not my favorite Food Network personality, but this will do!


*Sesame and Herbes de Provence Chicken Tenders *

2 tablespoons coarse sea salt 
1/2 cup sesame seeds 
4 tablespoons dried minced onion 
4 tablespoons dried herbes de Provence 
2 packages, 1 1/2 to 2 pounds, chicken tenders 
1 large shallot, minced 
1/2 cup sherry vinegar 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. 
Mix the salt, seeds, onion and herbs on shallow plate then coat the chicken tenders in mixture and bake on nonstick baking sheet 18 to 20 minutes until golden and firm. Turn halfway through the cooking. 

Combine the shallots with the sherry vinegar. 

Dab, spoon or dip the vinegar over the sticks as you dine.

EDIT - I'm not doing the vinegar dipping sauce, doesn't sound to good to me, plus just extra calories.


----------



## Princess_Jessie959

I am going to Disney June 20th and i wanna lose weight before i go!!!!! I hope I can do it!!!!!!!!!!

Name: Jessie
Age: 21
Location: Pennsylvania
Type of diet: watching what I eat,excercise
Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, situps.
Start date of diet: 5/12/08
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 180
Weight loss to date: 0


WISH ME LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Everyone sounds like they are doing well!  I did the eliptical on Thursday for 20 min, then on Sat I did it again for 25 minutes.  Today I did pilates for 15 min.  I ate out lunch for Mother's Day but stopped when I felt full.  We didn't eat dinner because no one was hungry, so I had a banana and a cup of low fat chocolate milk....got my calcium, protein and some chocolate fix!  And it was organic to boot! 

I really want to drop some weight this week.


----------



## Gisele

Princess_Jessie959 said:


> I am going to Disney June 20th and i wanna lose weight before i go!!!!! I hope I can do it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Name: Jessie
> Age: 21
> Location: Pennsylvania
> Type of diet: watching what I eat,excercise
> Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, situps.
> Start date of diet: 5/12/08
> Goal: 135
> Weight at start of diet: 180
> Weight loss to date: 0
> 
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Welcome Jessie!  

I am wishing you great luck! 
You will do just fine!, with meeting your goal! 
Have great fun at DL! ride the HM and the POTC for me! please


----------



## shellynn24

I am going to try and join this thread again.  I have tried in the past but quickly forgot my resolutions.  I have been walking around my neighnorhood for the past week and think I am ready to try to lose weight again.  I have three and a half months till we go and I would at least like to be in good shape for all the walking.  I just need to get my emotional eating under control and I should be good.  I'm glad others are out here for support.  Here's my info;
Michelle, 31
5'6" and about 215-220 (I just moved and I can't find my scale so I'm not really sure  )
I would like to just get under the 200 mark for now.


----------



## Gisele

Welcome Michelle!  

It is great that you have made a new you resolution! 
It is just fine, that you cannot find your scale, that might be the god of scales way of saying, you don't need to weigh yourself with that scale again, time for a new one, and or do not weigh yourself too often, for it is not necessary to do so. I only use the scale once in a great while, I let my clothing do the talking,that tale, can be scary enough as it is! 
Walking is a great form of exercise, and what with running around with and after three little ones,you have yourself one most excellent home built gym  
Emotional eating, is a real drag! if I had total control of the subject, then all of the weight that I had lost in the past, would still be there, instead of back on my butt, and,and,etc.   not to mention I would have gotten off of that roller coaster ages ago, as well.I am still looking into that subject, maybe at some point I will finally get things right. 
I am positive that you will succeed with your endeavor to control the subject of your ee, it just takes time, the right information, and will power.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Gisele said:


> Your most welcome Team Tinkerbell!
> 
> See now you are already down 3 pounds  only 22 left, I so wish I could say that for myself.
> 
> Anyway, if WW works very well for you, then definitely how fortunate you are that your sister is a WW leader, she can get that whip a crackin'  then you can send her over to my house!
> 
> Seriously though, that is terrific that you know someone that can help you out on a regular basis, I don't really. Thats one of the reasons why I like to post here.
> I believe that it is a good idea not to weigh oneself every week, for it can be misleading sometimes, ex. water retention that day,or week, etc.
> I mainly go by how my clothing fits, even underwear   matter of fact the undergarments will tell you first whats what!  I will weigh myself once in a great while.
> 
> Keep up the great work,  and remember don't worry about tomorrow or even the next hour just deal with the moment and hour at hand. That works for me, otherwise I can feel quite rather over whelmed.
> 
> It is very nice that you are a legal assistant! that is very important work to be done. Maybe you will become an attorney? never know, then you can have your own legal assistant.



Yesterday, I took my mom to eat Japanese and we got the fried rice instead of steamed, even though i knew I shouldn't. It was Mother's Day so we pulled out all of the stops!!  However, I did not eat dinner last night. I was still so full from lunch. Instead, I brought my grilled chicken to work with me today for lunch. I felt really good about that. Now... let's see if I can stick with it when my co-workers come by to ask if I want to go out with them at lunch  

Being a paralegal is about all the stress I can take.  I've worked for this attorney for a decade and we get along pretty well.  He works all hours of the day and night and fortunately, I don't have to do too much work at home or the weekends.  

Actually, my sister is not as hard on me as she could and should be.  She is able to do that with those who ask for it, but she cannot with me even though I went to her meetings for a year before we moved an hour from where her meetings are. They were already a little out of my way before the move,  but I had hoped that my shame in front of my older sister would make me try harder but she's too loving to me. She also has a meeting near where I work and I may try going to that one on my lunch break. Actually, I first went to weight watchers after our first trip to Disney World when I got our pics back and said YIKES!!  So, Mickey is my inspiration again.

I usually do not weigh myself every week either. I can tell by how my clothes fit and then I get interested in how much I've lost. A pound or two can really make a difference sometimes.


----------



## Princess_Jessie959

Gisele said:


> Welcome Jessie!
> 
> I am wishing you great luck!
> You will do just fine!, with meeting your goal!
> Have great fun at DL! ride the HM and the POTC for me! please




Thanks much!!! I hope a Achieve it before I go!!!!!! Even if i lose enough weight just to feel good i'm my clothes!!!!!


----------



## Gisele

Hello Team Tinkerbell!  

Sounds like you are doing great! and most excellent for taking leftovers home.  
Your post was very nice and interesting to read, it sounds like your boss is a good guy to work for, thank goodness!  
I know all to well about pictures, that is why i don't like having mine taken, for unless I have lost enough weight for the occasion, forget it,  totally camera shy, it is true that film puts about 20 pounds on a person, and so does the stage (ugh)
I know that initially, when one loses weight, it is water weight, then comes the inch's off, then the pounds. Which is good, for I weigh the same this week as last  but maybe I lost a tad bit of a inch? ( I don't think so) I need to exercise more (big sigh)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jessie, 


You are most welcome!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ahhh - I just got off the treadmill and I feel *GREAT*!!!      I was really procrastinating getting on today - I guess I was scared I wouldn't be able to last after taking a whole week off.  The only thing that some-what hurt me was my right ankle, but thats normal for me, I've always had weak ankles.  I'm planning on getting on again after dinner to get in my 2x a day.  I can't wait to see how much I lose this week seeing that I took last week off - its kinda like rejuvenating your diet in a way.... at least thats what I'm telling myself!    Oh, I'm so happy, it really does feel great to exercise.  I mean, dieting (or watching what you eat) is a great and necessary start, but when you get off your butt, and do something physical (and no, housework does not count  ) it really makes you feel like your taking charge of your life. I know most of us are mothers here, and its hard to find time for ourselves to do these things, but if you don't, the quality of your life and childrens lives may start to deteriorate.  I want to be able to get out there and play soccer and tennis with my girls.  I want to be able to *run *next to them as they are learning to ride their bikes or ride their skateboards - don't you???  Take the time out for yourselves now, and it will pay your back ten fold in the years to come (corny sounding, I know, but its darn true!!!)


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Gisele said:


> Hello Team Tinkerbell!
> 
> Sounds like you are doing great! and most excellent for taking leftovers home.
> Your post was very nice and interesting to read, it sounds like your boss is a good guy to work for, thank goodness!
> I know all to well about pictures, that is why i don't like having mine taken, for unless I have lost enough weight for the occasion, forget it,  totally camera shy, it is true that film puts about 20 pounds on a person, and so does the stage (ugh)
> I know that initially, when one loses weight, it is water weight, then comes the inch's off, then the pounds. Which is good, for I weigh the same this week as last  but maybe I lost a tad bit of a inch? ( I don't think so) I need to exercise more (big sigh)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Jessie,
> 
> 
> You are most welcome!


 Gisele,
I WANT to be able to have pics taken of me and not hit the delete button every time I see the pic on the camera.  I have no real pics of me doing anything for the last 2 or 3 years,after our first Disney trip.  So that is also my goal to have pics of myself and DD11 where i don't have to stand behind her so she looks like she has two heads. 

BTW, I did not order out with everyone else today. I ate my lunch and felt good about myself.


----------



## shellynn24

Gisele said:


> Welcome Michelle!
> 
> It is great that you have made a new you resolution!
> It is just fine, that you cannot find your scale, that might be the god of scales way of saying, you don't need to weigh yourself with that scale again, time for a new one, and or do not weigh yourself too often, for it is not necessary to do so. I only use the scale once in a great while, I let my clothing do the talking,that tale, can be scary enough as it is!
> Walking is a great form of exercise, and what with running around with and after three little ones,you have yourself one most excellent home built gym
> Emotional eating, is a real drag! if I had total control of the subject, then all of the weight that I had lost in the past, would still be there, instead of back on my butt, and,and,etc.   not to mention I would have gotten off of that roller coaster ages ago, as well.I am still looking into that subject, maybe at some point I will finally get things right.
> I am positive that you will succeed with your endeavor to control the subject of your ee, it just takes time, the right information, and will power.



Thank You, Gisele.  I think things are starting to calm down around me and I am going to try to get a handle on that emotional eating...eventually  



TeamTinkerbell said:


> Gisele,
> I WANT to be able to have pics taken of me and not hit the delete button every time I see the pic on the camera.  I have no real pics of me doing anything for the last 2 or 3 years,after our first Disney trip.  So that is also my goal to have pics of myself and DD11 where i don't have to stand behind her so she looks like she has two heads.
> 
> BTW, I did not order out with everyone else today. I ate my lunch and felt good about myself.



I feel the same about pics of myself.  I don't think I let a picture be taken of me in years.  The couple I do have I hate.  I just want pics of me and the kids at WDW together.


----------



## tchrrx

OK, I convinced my daughter to go for a walk with me today.  We only made it around the block!   But, it was very windy & not much fun to walk in.  So, I came home & played on the wii.  My arms are killing me.  It's amazing that I was actually kind of in shape a couple of months ago.  It's kind of sad how quickly not working out can affect your body.


----------



## Gisele

With regards to emotional eating, it really is a matter of not what you are eating so much, as it is a matter of what is eating you. Funny thing is I can answer, I believe that question(s) well enough,however at some point it just does not seem to matter one wit, and then the cycle continues of bad habits, and regaining weight, in the event that I don't nip it in the bud again, as it were.
One of the things that I am SO SICK TO DEATH OF is hearing just often enough from be it a friend or sales person, or stranger, you are a big woman! (ugh) holy! *&^% I sometimes rebut that statement, sometimes I am not in the mood, and one of these days someone is going to really wish they had not made that statement, for I will put them in their proper place, anything that is obvious about their shortcomings watch out, you better set up a therapy time with a shrink, because I will say everything that I have a mind to say. Again I do, defend myself, but you know sometimes, you are just not in the mood, and you need to just let it roll off of your (big,apparently) shoulder. 
I felt like telling that shoe salesman, you know I am not that big! but then next to you, just about anyone would be, you little pipsqueak, (I would add something else too, actually I am just trying to keep it G here! ) further more, I have lost weight, and big to me is, add another 100 pounds on my frame, then I will accept that term, in addition define "big" do you really even know what it means? see I did not say anything to him,for I was trying to enjoy my shoe shopping experience, I do not buy shoes that often, especially not the type that I cannot necessarily wear all day long, unless of course I am sitting down, (and quite possibly on the next person that calls me that!)


----------



## disneyJMD

It is really good to see so many people here, ready to share their weight without hesitation.  I thought I was a minority to be in the low 200 range, as I have always been embarrassed to say I weigh over 200lbs.   I definately want to be part of this thread, as I am just starting (again) on WW.  I went to my first weigh in since I had my DS last July.  Here is my info
Name: Jill
Age: 29
Location: Southern NH
Excercise: still thinking this one through...Currently I chase around my 4 kids!
Type of Diet: WW
Start of Diet: May 7, 2008
Goal Weight: 165lbs
Starting Weight: 218
Weight loss to date: 3lbs-so far this week.  (I have a scale issue in which I weigh myself twice a day, not to dwell on the number on the scale, but to keep me motivated!)
Goal Date: I would like to be down at least 30 lbs by my trip on 9/18.  I have used WW before with great success, but unfortunately, I gain a lot of weight with my pregnancies- 50+lbs.  I am so ready to get rid of the latest baby weight. 
Just want to be able to shop in "normal" stores again as I am a size 18 and would love to be a 12 again.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Gisele

Welcome disneyJMD! 

WOW! running around with and after 4 little ones most definitely counts as real exercise! 
In my opinion WW is a great choice! and most excellent for losing 3 pounds this past week! I personally tried harder this past week to lose at least 2 pounds, and then I weighed myself this morning, and blammo! nothing, other than of course the same stinking number! (huge sigh, but not one of relief!) 
Don't feel bad, for I have you outnumbered by 42 pounds in the weight category. OMG! o.k. I finally said it!  
Now your magic number is 7.5, for 30 pounds by @4 months = losing @7.5 lb.s each month.
I too am sick of wearing size 16 and up! (blah) oh well like I always say to myself and anyone that is willing to listen! he!he!  it could be worse, I could weigh 360 pounds instead, or be injured or ill. At least we are relatively healthy, really if you think about it, we are. 
At least we will endure very nicely a famine! not that I want to take part in one, of course, just a wink there,although it is true.
My number is 8.71 for losing @61 pounds before the new year. Not sure what happend to Jan.- May 01st!  ( I don't believe that I can say OMG! enough times) or maybe I can


----------



## Brynn

Hi Giselle,   I would love to be your buddy.  I'm going to start walking tomorrow and get on my gym 4 days a week.   I just need a reason not to sit there and stare at it.   I live in Ohio  and I plan on joining weight watchers this Saturday.  let me know how you're doing.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Gisele,
You are a great encourager!  Thank you!


----------



## Princess_Jessie959

YAY i've already lost 5 lbs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Princess_Jessie959 said:


> YAY i've already lost 5 lbs!!!!!!!!!




WOO HOO for You!!


----------



## Gisele

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Gisele,
> You are a great encourager! Thank you!


 
You are most welcome!


----------



## Gisele

WOW! Jessie! 


That is fantastic and awesome! keep up the great work!


----------



## Gisele

Brynn said:


> Hi Giselle, I would love to be your buddy. I'm going to start walking tomorrow and get on my gym 4 days a week. I just need a reason not to sit there and stare at it. I live in Ohio and I plan on joining weight watchers this Saturday. let me know how you're doing.


 

Brynn,  

It sounds like you have a very good plan!  
Great! I am glad and happy that you can be my buddy! 
You can send me an email or pm whenever you would like to, and also of course post here. 
Have a great time at your WW meeting, and please pass along any good tips and or advice.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Ya gotta love changing that weight loss ticker - I know I do!!! I can't wait till it say 50 LBS loss!!!



*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## tchrrx

Is it logical to think that I could lose 4-5 pounds in 25 days?  I'm fairly close to the weight I'm want to be at, but my shorts are still a little snug.  

Today is my last day of school & I think I'll be able to do a better job at watching what I eat & exercising now that I'm home.  I hope so anyways!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

tchrrx said:


> Is it logical to think that I could lose 4-5 pounds in 25 days?  I'm fairly close to the weight I'm want to be at, but my shorts are still a little snug.
> 
> Today is my last day of school & I think I'll be able to do a better job at watching what I eat & exercising now that I'm home.  I hope so anyways!



I think it's do-able.  Up your water intake, which will cut your appetite, and just get moving as often as possible.  Good luck!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

I lost 4 pounds over the past 2 weeks  . Both my boys were crazy sick last week, so I wasn't really eating and totally forgot to weigh in.  This week was PMS week and I've been ravenous, so I was pretty pleased to see a loss on the scale this morning.


----------



## LastLookAtTheCastle

Just came from weighing in at WW, and I hit my 10% today!  Stats are now:

Starting: 189.2
Current: 170.2
Goal: 149.2


----------



## JuliaK+3

Okay, I'm subscribing to this thread.  I need all the motivation I can get.  I keep telling myself that the less I weigh at WDW, the less I'll have to wear, and the more comfortable I'll be.  Apparently, that's not working since I just gained 2 lbs last week 

We're going in late June and I hope I can lose a solid 7 lbs by then.  Lord, help me wake up early enough to make it yoga tomorrow...


----------



## Mophia'sMom

I have finally decided it is time to lose the weight I've gained since getting married, 54 lbs in 4 years (1 pregnancy). In fact my entire family is on board, we are all doing WW. Me, DH, DD13 (thinks she's fat, she's not...I'll just make sure she eats healthier), and my Dad (he lives with us since my mom passed away).   
Thanks


----------



## ChrisMouse

We just got back yesterday from WDW.  It was a fantastic trip, but it was hard being so heavy in the heat of Florida.  Plus...I hate the way I look in all of my pictures   

My DH and I are going back in Nov for a convention, and I'd like to lose a lot of weight by then.   Then, next year we are going back as a family the first week of May.  I want to be at my goal weight.

Anyway, can I join in?   I'm going to follow WW and do the "walking to Disney World" thing.    I have 1858 miles, which would mean 5 miles per day...probably not attainable this year, but I can certainly try!!


----------



## Gisele

You can just click on any ticker that you see, normally that will work, then you will go off to the ticker information and follow a few simple rules, and bam! you have your own  you can right click if you want to open a new window for the link, thats what I like to do, so I can quickly come back here go to edit my signature, then you just paste the code from the ticker page there.Just make sure it is the right code, otherwise it will not work, it really is very easy.
also here are some links for tickers:

http://www.tickercentral.com/

for ticker central being the link that is above, you will need to create a free and very simple registration in order to access all of the tickers from that source.

http://www.mickeypath.com/

the link above is where I created my ticker, there you will find Disney themes tickers.

and another very nice ticker site for Disney themes:

http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/


----------



## Gisele

ChrisMouse said:


> We just got back yesterday from WDW. It was a fantastic trip, but it was hard being so heavy in the heat of Florida. Plus...I hate the way I look in all of my pictures
> 
> My DH and I are going back in Nov for a convention, and I'd like to lose a lot of weight by then. Then, next year we are going back as a family the first week of May. I want to be at my goal weight.
> 
> Anyway, can I join in? I'm going to follow WW and do the "walking to Disney World" thing. I have 1858 miles, which would mean 5 miles per day...probably not attainable this year, but I can certainly try!!


 

Welcome! Chris!  

How exciting! WDW! I have not been as of yet. It sounds like it was a most fun and exciting time for you and your family.   
Yes you may join, I believe it is savvy for me to state that sentiment!  
and yes you can! walk @5 miles a day, depending upon health, weather 
and weight conditions. 
What is your weight range goal? in realistic terms, utilizing height and body frame elements, and how much weight do you need to lose, before obtaining said goal? how far can you walk, before needing to take a rest?
I am asking so I can figure out if 5 miles is something that you can do now, or will need to work your way up to. 
For me, walking 3 miles can be done in @30 minutes or less, that is at a rather fast pace, otherwise maybe 40 minutes. Remember that one statute mile is 5,280 feet. So you see, not that far at all. It is just that you may need to start out slowly at first, thats all, maybe not.
I had seen this thing called walking your way to Disney, I just was not sure exactly what it was about, but now, I have a better idea. Perhaps I will attempt that too, is there something in particular that one must do first?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I just wanted to say that I lost some this past week and I owe it all to not eating out for lunch every day!  I now weigh 141 and I now have 21 pounds to go!!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

Ok, here's my update since I haven't posted for awhile:

I started January 7 and am doing lo-carb, plus treadmill, crunches and free weighs for arm flab three times per week.

I've lost 33 pounds, 3 1/2" in my chest (a good thing, LOL), 5" in my waist, and 4" in my hips (they are being resistant!). I have 15 more pounds to go, and every 10 pounds I lose I hit a plateau for a few weeks and I'm sitting at one now. UGH!

I've gone from size 14/16 to size 10. I am 5'9" so I change sizes slower since the weight is more spread out.

I still write down EVERYTHING I eat, even a spoonful of ice cream from the kid's bowls. Helps keep everything legit & no cheating, LOL.


----------



## fatewineroses

I'd love to join!  My daughter, my mother (a surprise for her!), and I are going to WDW (1st for them, 2nd for me) next November and I'd love to not feel uncomfortable on my trip.  

The beginning is the hardest.  First things first...GET MOVING!  Unfortunately it's VERY hot now where I live and it's hard to get motivated to get up and move out in that horrible heat!  My dog will thank me though!  

Name: Cherie
Age: 37
Location: Fresno, CA
Diet: Exercise, eating better, and hopefully soon..WW
Hurdles to overcome: Heat, lack of motivation to move, eating late at night (night owl).
Exercise:  Walking the dog, biking, swimming, hiking, hopefully pilates 
Start date: 5/25/2008
Goal: 2 lbs per week
Weight at start: 270 (will have to check this for sure)
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## JuliaK+3

Nothing like having a cold to slow down my appetite.  I've been eating and drinking practically nothing but Progresso WW soups and Green Tea for the past 3 days and I'm down 4lbs.  Now if I can just up the exercise and control my eating, I'll be on a roll.....


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

JuliaK+3 said:


> Nothing like having a cold to slow down my appetite.  I've been eating and drinking practically nothing but Progresso WW soups and Green Tea for the past 3 days and I'm down 4lbs.  Now if I can just up the exercise and control my eating, I'll be on a roll.....



Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, but it's great that you are down 4 pounds. Feel better and good luck.


----------



## hvivona

JuliaK+3 said:


> Nothing like having a cold to slow down my appetite.  I've been eating and drinking practically nothing but Progresso WW soups and Green Tea for the past 3 days and I'm down 4lbs.  Now if I can just up the exercise and control my eating, I'll be on a roll.....



Just be careful not to go too low on the calories.  You don't want to send your body into starvation mode.  If that happens, your metabolism will drop and will take forever to balance out.


----------



## JuliaK+3

hvivona said:


> Just be careful not to go too low on the calories.  You don't want to send your body into starvation mode.  If that happens, your metabolism will drop and will take forever to balance out.



I know.  I've been trying to get some extra protein in and a cheese stick here and there but I just don't have an appetite.  What a difference a few days makes.  Last week I was eating like a pig.  I just hope I can keep my appetite low when I start feeling better.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all!  
I haven't posted much lately, because I've been really busy with parties (I'm an event planner) and such.  I've been getting on the treadmill 2x a day, every day for 40 minutes each time, doing my crunches, and eating under my points.  I only got on the 'mill once today however, because Nordstroms is having their semi-annual sale - gotta have our priorities!  I got a lot of nice, *smaller *clothes that I can't wait to wear!  This Saturday DH and I are going to the Yankee game - my fathers day gift to him - I'm not a fan of baseball, but being married to DH I don't have a choice!!!  I'll have to look for healthy food there - and avoid all the funnel cakes, hot dogs, fries,  cotton candy, pop corn, soda, cracker jacks.... yeah....... maybe I'll eat before we go....


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## JuliaK+3

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all!
> This Saturday DH and I are going to the Yankee game - my fathers day gift to him - I'm not a fan of baseball, but being married to DH I don't have a choice!!!  I'll have to look for healthy food there - and avoid all the funnel cakes, hot dogs, fries,  cotton candy, pop corn, soda, cracker jacks.... yeah....... maybe I'll eat before we go....
> 
> 
> *Together We Can Do This!
> ​*



OMG!!! We're going to the game on Sunday and I told DH last nite that he is not to allow me to eat the chicken fingers n fries under any circumstances.  I can do without everything else (unless it's really hot and then I'll NEED the dippin dots  but I think I'll have to cave and get the chicken fingers.  Maybe I'll just skip the fries.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

JuliaK+3 said:


> OMG!!! We're going to the game on Sunday and I told DH last nite that he is not to allow me to eat the chicken fingers n fries under any circumstances.  I can do without everything else (unless it's really hot and then I'll NEED the dippin dots  but I think I'll have to cave and get the chicken fingers.  Maybe I'll just skip the fries.




Oh thats to funny!  I looked at the Yankee website for a list of food, but it didn't have one that I could find.  DH says he has something at work listing everything, from the store locations, to the healthy choice venders, so that will be helpfull.  I remember from going years past, that where we usually enter there is a healthy choices vender right there, but DH says we will be entering on the other side this year....  I have to say, I do LOVE a NYC street dog (Grey Papaya is my FAV!!!), but just one of those is like a full meal of WW points in itself!  We can do it Julia - we don't need the chicken fingers and fries......  maybe we can just take of few bites of our husbands!!!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

Well, down another 2 pounds!   Sometimes stress can be a good thing, lol - I haven't had much of an appetite this past week.  Whatever works, right?


----------



## ethansmommy

Im so happy i found this board.  I had my son three years ago this coming sept and still have not gotten back to my pre baby weight, not that I was thin before he came along but would like to get back to my pre baby weight or smaller.  I recently lost 30 pounds but gained 10 back (I have no will power when it comes to food).  Anyways it will be nice to have support from everyone and get some tips too!


----------



## ethansmommy

Oh, I forgot to mention the 10 pounds I gained back was while I was in disney a few weeks ago!  We have a trip coming up this Sept, durning free dining so I hope this time I have a little more control over myself.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So this morning was weigh in.... I have a love/hate relationship with my weigh in mornings.  I'm really excited to find out how much I've lost, but I'm scared to find out that I've haven't lost anything!! 
So anyway, I stepped on the scale this morning to find out that I've......
*   LOST 3.6 POUNDS!!!   ​*I'm just about 2 pounds away from having lost 50 pounds!  I really have to say, this feels so good.  I mean, even getting on the treadmill 2x a day feels great!  Today (hopefully!) I'm headed back to Nordstroms to return some of the clothes I bought for an even smaller size!  Life is GOOOOOOOD!!!


*Together We Can Do This!
 ​*


----------



## thegrimdwarf

That's awesome!  I'm betting your extra sleep is helping, too - your body can burn calories way more effectively when it's well-rested.


----------



## BeverlyJ

Hi

I'd love to join you - is there room for an addition?  

I'll be on the plane WDW bound 11 weeks today and need to lose 14lbs. I began my revised eating/lifestyle challenge (don't call it a diet, don't call it a diet....) 3 weeks ago. I am doing WW online (again) and working out on Wii Fit.

I am very down, as normally my initial weight loss is good (i.e. 4lbs in 2/3 weeks) but it's just not happening this time. Maybe it's because I turned 40 2 months ago.... 

So, cut down to 20 points, doing 45-60 mins exercise (cardio and toning) around 4/5 times per week...... and so far a total loss of 1lb!!!!!!!!! 

I'd love a buddy and some encouragement.  

So, here I am:

Name: Beverly
Age: 40
Location: Sheffield, UK
Diet: Exercise and WW
Hurdles to overcome: Stress invoked eating, time (working mum)
Exercise: Wii fit - running, STEP, muscle toning, rhythm boxing (don't ask)
Start date: 01 May 2008
Goal: 14 lbs loss
Weight at start: 173 (BMI 26.4) 
Weight loss to date: 1

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## thegrimdwarf

BeverlyJ said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd love to join you - is there room for an addition?
> 
> I'll be on the plane WDW bound 11 weeks today and need to lose 14lbs. I began my revised eating/lifestyle challenge (don't call it a diet, don't call it a diet....) 3 weeks ago. I am doing WW online (again) and working out on Wii Fit.
> 
> I am very down, as normally my initial weight loss is good (i.e. 4lbs in 2/3 weeks) but it's just not happening this time. Maybe it's because I turned 40 2 months ago....
> 
> So, cut down to 20 points, doing 45-60 mins exercise (cardio and toning) around 4/5 times per week...... and so far a total loss of 1lb!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd love a buddy and some encouragement.
> 
> 
> So, here I am:
> 
> Name: Beverly
> Age: 40
> Location: Sheffield, UK
> Diet: Exercise and WW
> Hurdles to overcome: Stress invoked eating, time (working mum)
> Exercise: Wii fit - running, STEP, muscle toning, rhythm boxing (don't ask)
> Start date: 01 May 2008
> Goal: 14 lbs loss
> Weight at start: 173 (BMI 26.4)
> Weight loss to date: 1
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!



Hi Beverly!

I'm doing WW, too, so I'm curious what your points are supposed to be?  20 seems very low, and I think you'll do more harm then good dropping them that low.  Your body will be reluctant to shed any fat if it's not getting fed.

Welcome!


----------



## JuliaK+3

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Oh thats to funny!  I looked at the Yankee website for a list of food, but it didn't have one that I could find.  DH says he has something at work listing everything, from the store locations, to the healthy choice venders, so that will be helpfull.  I remember from going years past, that where we usually enter there is a healthy choices vender right there, but DH says we will be entering on the other side this year....  I have to say, I do LOVE a NYC street dog (Grey Papaya is my FAV!!!), but just one of those is like a full meal of WW points in itself!  We can do it Julia - we don't need the chicken fingers and fries......  maybe we can just take of few bites of our husbands!!!



No, we don't need the chicken fingers.  I just want them   Did you find out about the healthy choices?  We're almost always on the 1st base side and DH hikes all the way over to the 3rd base side for the chicken fingers.  If he'll hike for chicken fingers, then he should hike for grilled chicken too right?  

I can't believe I'm going to do this but I PROMISE not to eat the chicken fingers at the game.  I may have a bite or two but I will not get my own order.  I will not.  

There, now I won't because I don't want to come back on Monday and admit I caved.  

Have fun at the game *SharpMomOfTwo*!!  And have a happy and healthy Memorial Day weekend everyone!!!!  Just say no to the potato salad...


----------



## BeverlyJ

Hi thegrimdwarf!

I did the calculation on the WW website - which looks at what you do (I sit at a desk), how much I weight now and it says 20 points. It is low, I feel hungry regularly. The 'kickstart' programme, which you can do for 2 weeks, allows only 18 points!

I must say, in the past 20 points has allowed my 1-2lbs per week loss. I've now added exercise and my weight loss is non-existent!!!

I'm pretty fed up.

But ..... it's only 76 days to vacation!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

JuliaK+3 said:


> No, we don't need the chicken fingers.  I just want them   Did you find out about the healthy choices?  We're almost always on the 1st base side and DH hikes all the way over to the 3rd base side for the chicken fingers.  If he'll hike for chicken fingers, then he should hike for grilled chicken too right?
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to do this but I PROMISE not to eat the chicken fingers at the game.  I may have a bite or two but I will not get my own order.  I will not.
> 
> There, now I won't because I don't want to come back on Monday and admit I caved.
> 
> Have fun at the game *SharpMomOfTwo*!!  And have a happy and healthy Memorial Day weekend everyone!!!!  Just say no to the potato salad...




Well, we are back from the game, and about to go out to dinner    I did really well at the game, though I shared a regular coke with DH, the only thing I had to eat was a salad from the italian sub place - near gate 4.  It was really good, though the croutons were greasy.  It was hard paying something like $7.50 for lettus, but my body will pay me back for it.     Now I just have to eat well at dinner!!!  The place we are going has THE BEST deserts... DH and I are going to share one - or maybe if they have strawberries and cream or something light I'll have that.  Hope you enjoyed the game and stayed away from the chicken fingers!!!

PS - I couldn't find a grilled chicken sandwich anywhere!


----------



## JuliaK+3

I did it!!!  I successfully avoided the chicken fingers!!!!  That's a HUGE victory since I have them every single time I got.  It wasn't planned like this but I think I got food from the same stand you did SharpMom!  I saw the Julius Caesar Salad for $7.50 and I started laughing.  I got the turkey and cheese on Foccacia.  Not as good as a salad but not too bad.  A hand full of cracker jacks and a bottle of water to go with it.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well, I took last week off, and the scale showed it this morning - I'm *up *2 pounds!   Well, I'm back on today.  DH works till 5 today, so I'll be eating right, and back on the treadmill 2x, and also doing my 6 second ab machine at least 2x today and every day till we leave for Baltimore in the 13th.  I had a goal of being down to 166 by the trip, but that would mean losing 13 pounds in 13 days.... don't think thats going to happen, but at least I can take off maybe 5-10 pounds by then.  I had also hoped to be in my size 10 shorts by then, but that doesn't seem like its going to happen either.  Well, I'm sure it will happen before the end of the summer anyhow!  Good luck everyone else!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

JuliaK+3 said:


> I did it!!!  I successfully avoided the chicken fingers!!!!  That's a HUGE victory since I have them every single time I got.  It wasn't planned like this but I think I got food from the same stand you did SharpMom!  I saw the Julius Caesar Salad for $7.50 and I started laughing.  I got the turkey and cheese on Foccacia.  Not as good as a salad but not too bad.  A hand full of cracker jacks and a bottle of water to go with it.



By the way, good job on avoiding the chicken fingers!  And yeah, it was the Julius Ceasar salad that I had - $7.50 for nothing but letus, a little bit of parma cheese, and some very greasy crutons was a lot, but it was better than eating what DH did!


----------



## tinaninea

Okay, I'm ready to join you! I Low-Carbed last summer and lost 35 lbs between mid-May and Sept. 1. I have tried and failed to get back on it several times, but hey, it's May! I have recommited myself and I have been LCing since tuesday. 

The good news: I have kept all 35 lbs off, so for those who say "you gain it all back" (and there are many out there who have told me that), I'm sorry, you are wrong. 

The bad news: I have 3 Disney shirts that I purchased online that are a little snug & I refuse to send them back! 

So my goal is to lose another 30 by Sept. 15, 5 days before our Disney trip. Of course the ultimate goal is to fit into those super cute tee's! 

Now the stats:


Name: Tina
Age: 28
Location: Texas
Type of diet: Low-Carb
Excercise: Hmmm...do I have to? Okay,okay, I'll try to walk!
Start date of diet: 5/19/07 (Recommited 5/27/08)
Goal: 170 for now
Weight at start of diet: 232
Current Weight:198
Weight loss to date: 34

One more thing I like to do, measurements:
Beginning: B-47, W-43, H-50
Current: B-43.5, W-39.5, H-46
Inches lost to date: 11


----------



## LittleSeacow

So I have been lurking here for over a month now and just joined...thanks for all the unknown support you've given me over this dieting and exercising time.  
Stats to follow after next scheduled weigh in.


----------



## goofygrl4

Hi there, I just happend to stumble upon this thread at it is just what I need. I started my "non diet" the begging of April. I was just going to the gym and eating less in march and I went down 15lbs. Now i've really cut back on my food and started to eat better and healthier. Im a hockey player so I have a lot of muscle mass, but I'd really like to get rid of my spare tire!

I work out every day. I ride the elliptical for 35-50 min a day and do weight training every other day. 

So starting today here are my stats

Chay From WISCONSIN:

age:23
Hight:5'4
current weight:215
weight loss goal:30-40lbs
stratagey: moderation,eating healthy and working out!

Thank you!


----------



## goofygrl4

Hey there could you guys give me a little help!

I want to add  A count down to my trip, for a little more motivation to lose weight! So yeah I wanna pretty count down thing like most of you have, how do I do that!

Never mind as you can see I figured it out!


----------



## Louisianafive

Thank You!!!!!!! Our next trip to WDW isn't for another year, sooooo.........  The thin girl inside my head says take advantage of time and do something!!!
This will be great!!!!

Heather
age - 36
I would like to lose 4 sizes!

Good Luck to all!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So last night, I'm lying in bed with DH, and he makes the anouncement that he would really like some ice cream.  So at 9.30pm at night, he gets up, and goes and gets some!!!  I couldn't believe it!!  And on top of that, the jerk get back into bed with it, and ate it (really loudly I might add) right next to me!!!  
The only good part about it, was that he was really craving Stone Cold, and so I told him there was one right down the street from us.... so he goes there, and there out of business!!!  HAHAHA, served him right.... to bad there are 2 more ice cream places right down the same street though.......


----------



## LittleSeacow

Alright, so here are the stats...

Age: 28
Height: 5'8
Start Date: April 13, 2008
Diet: Fat Smash Diet
Exercise: Running and weight training
Start Weight: 215
Current: 188

Goal for next Disney trip (one month away): 180

Long term goal: 165

Keep up the hope!


----------



## Aardvarks

Hi all

Martin

Age: 48
Height: 6ft
Start Date: March 08
Diet:low carbohydrate, modified Atkins Plan with mainly fresh protein and salads.Only had one beer since I started
Exercise: Cycling one per week, the rest of the week I work away from home and stay in low cost motels without pools or facilities. I also work most evenings
Start Weight: 210
Current: 192

Target weight 184

I have been hypothyroid for many years and take thyroxine. I am due my annual blood test in August

Fat is not a feminist issue


----------



## LittleSeacow

Another pound down, another closer to my goal!


----------



## FunkyDuck

Oh this is awesome!!  I'm in!  I want to lose weight before our trip too!  This will be such a great help!

Age: 39
Height: 5'2
Start Date: June 2nd
Diet: Cut sweets, soda, cheese, butter, and breads
Exercise: Walking outside & treadmill
Start Weight: 219
Current: 217
Goal Weight: 165 by Disney   135 for lifechange


----------



## olivejuice

Well I'm going to DL in October and I have been trying for about a month to lose weight by our trip. Its cool i ran into this post. 

age:22 almost 23 on saturday!
im 5'2
start june 9 08
diet.. just eating like i know i should. im vegitarian so it shouldn't be hard. but it is. so no sweets. sugar. little bread. and sometimes i use slim fast.
exercise: walking with my friend in morinings at least 3 times a week, and treadmill jog/walk for at least 30 mins. 5 times a week.
start weight: 189
current: 188
ultimate goal: 145
trip goal ? we'll see

Im excited but i need motivation to skip the sweets sometimes.


----------



## Julylady

Hi All:

I have been lurking on this thread for a couple of months, and now its time to join!  I just finished a 12 week medically supervised all protein fast and lost 50 lbs.  I am glad to be back on solid food, but this is where the hard part starts!  I am so afraid that I will not be able to limit my eating and will start to gain back the weight.

We are going to WDW in November.  My goal is to lose another 50 pounds by the time we go.  I have been walking 45 minutes per day on the treadmill, but recently my Doctor advised adding strength training.  So last week, I joined Curves.  Anyone else?

Here's my stats
Name: Donna
Age: 51
Location: Grand Rapids, MI
Diet: 1200 calories per day plus 300 minutes of exercise per week. 
Hurdles to overcome: Trigger foods, staying on track for the long haul
Exercise: Walking on treadmill, Curves
Start date: Feb 14, 2008
Goal: 110 pounds loss
Weight at start: 270 lbs
Weight loss to date: 50 lbs

I plan to weigh in each Monday and let you know how I am doing!

Good luck everyone.

Donna


----------



## LittleSeacow

olivejuice said:


> Im excited but i need motivation to skip the sweets sometimes.



I hear you on motivation...but i'm not a sweets person, I need to skip on bread and pasta!


----------



## Narnia

I had have lost wieght but then I put it on again sadly I have no time for gyms right now but my diet needs a overhaul. I need to start by saying: Hi I'm Tina and I'm a sugar addict! 
Name: Tina
Age: 27
Started:june 9th
Weight: 270
hight: 5'9
Goal: 200 by the time we go to Disney.At least for the next trip! 
How: cut out sugar and fast foods. Eating more healthy and exercising more.
wii fit when they become more avalible.


----------



## olivejuice

oh yeah pasta and bread is so hard to pass. its my favorite.


----------



## LittleSeacow

Another week past, and another pound lost...


----------



## james'mommy

I started a few months ago but just found the tread

Shannan
Age: 32
Location: NC
Diet: change in meds, less junk, smaller portions, no night eating
Start Date: sometime in april
Starting weight: 165
Exercise plan: gym 3x per week and getting wii fit
Goal: 125
Weight loss so far: 20


----------



## toesmom

In disney world March 13, 2008 read a magazine about losing weight...cutting calories.  Started watching what I ate... weight was about 136 lbs.


check in on scale June 15, 2008.... weight is 116 lbs.


So that's just about 20 lbs.  And I did not exercise.

What did I do?  Sounds nuts but here goes...

Coffee with cream and splenda every morning. No breakfast until I got hungry closer to 10 am.

breakfast/snack:  instant oatmeal, sometimes too busy at work to find time for breakfast.


lunch:  bring canned soup (lipton's) and heat at work (approx 240 cal.). I used to do Lean Cuisine but soup is just so much more filling for less calories.

coffee in the afternoon at work with cream

on way to pick up kids from school:  drink a little water and eat baby carrots in car.


after work:  at home, drink lots of water.  As much as possible.  Feel hungry?  Drink water.   Tried to drink water at work, but just can't do it for some reason.  

Hungry at home? Have another can of soup, lots of varieties and calories clearly marked on everything.  Or cut up some cucumbers and red peppers and carrot sticks.  Low Cal snacks.

Still hungry for a snack?  My secret has been air-popped or microwave popped popcorn (not the processed kind).  Spritz with water spray and use any of the popcorn seasonings.  A whole huge bowl of this stuff is great and less than 200 calories.  Don't forget the water.   I eat at least 2 huge bowls of popcorn (lots of fibre) every day.

I do like one low cal yogurt at the end of the day before bed, and I add sunflower seeds, but that's just me.

But there is no exercise involved, other than my normal routine at the office.

I get up at 6:30 and get lunches and breakfast ready for kids (dh drives them to school).  I work until 3pm and leave to pick up kids.   Home by 4 and then with kids (9 yo, 4yo) for evening.

I even have folded tread mill in my room but I'm always too tired by the time kids are asleep to exercise.  Dh works on Saturdays usually so I'm with the kids.

I post this information, because if anybody actually really tried this, you would have the same results.  And I'm never hungry or feeling deprived.  

I have to finish my big glass of water now... 

I hope my post helps someone out there.



Forgot to mention:  January 2008 - visit with Doctor resulted in high cholesterol levels (and I'd been doing Atkins for probably a year).  Coming this Tuesday, second set of blood work to measure cholesterol levels.  

I'm hoping a 20 lbs weight loss shows results in cholesterol levels.

Oh and about disney world... going back in August, but no dining plan, because it's hard to resist a good buffet.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hello everyone!  I would love to join the group!  My family and I will be at WDW December 12-20 and after seeing my photos from last October's trip, I was horrified that I looked so bad.  I would really like to be a skinny(ier) Minnie for our upcoming trip!  

Name: Carol
Age: 35 (will be 36 on our trip)
Location: Dallas/Fort Worth area
Type of diet:  mostly plant based with some nuts & fish, no processed junk food & plenty of water
Exercise: Walking treadmill and outside, swimming, yoga
Start date of diet: 6/16/08
Goal: 150 (I am tall and this weight is perfect for me! )
Weight at start of diet: 195
Weight loss to date: 0

My biggest problem is eating out of boredom or when I am upset.  I also have a bread and (processed) sugar addiction that I am trying hard to break, so I went to my local farmers market and stocked up on fresh fruit & veggies.  I am determined to succeed this time!  

Good luck to everyone!  If anyone needs encouragement or would like an accountability partner, feel free to PM me!  We can do this!


----------



## Julylady

Just checking in for this week with a weight loss of 1.5 lbs.  I had been advised that the amount lost would significantly slow down as time goes on. That certainly is true since I was losing 3-4 lbs a week before now.  I am trying to exercise 300+ minutes per week combining walking on the treadmill and Curves. Last week I was only able to complete 245 minutes due to a work trip out of town.  Maybe that's what slowed the weight loss?

I am eating between 1000 and 1200 calories a day.  My goal is to lose another 40 lbs before our WDW trip in November.

Have a great week everybody and STAY ON TRACK!

Donna


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Julylady said:


> Just checking in for this week with a weight loss of 1.5 lbs.  I had been advised that the amount lost would significantly slow down as time goes on. That certainly is true since I was losing 3-4 lbs a week before now.  I am trying to exercise 300+ minutes per week combining walking on the treadmill and Curves. Last week I was only able to complete 245 minutes due to a work trip out of town.  Maybe that's what slowed the weight loss?
> 
> I am eating between 1000 and 1200 calories a day.  My goal is to lose another 40 lbs before our WDW trip in November.
> 
> Have a great week everybody and STAY ON TRACK!
> 
> Donna




Looks like you are well on your way!! Good luck!


----------



## 1hero2princesses

Well I guess it is time to put up stats since I also have been trying to lose weight. I am using my vacation as a goal date. We haven't been on a vacation in 8 years since we got married.
Stats:
Age: 40
Started to lose weight: January
Weight started: 184
Weight lost: 26 
Height:5.5
Goal Weight: 135-138
Kids (cause this is part of why I gained weight) 4, just turned 3 and 14 months
I still need to lose at least 20 more pounds!
I am losing only a pound or two a week and I am afraid I am not going to make it. Trip date is September 19th so I have to step it up! I mainly need to eat better/ less. I have cut back and been walking to lose the weight so far but I have not had a good week. Made brownies for kids, ate some. Just had taco bell for lunch to celebrate end of 4 year olds soccer camp etc.


----------



## Louisianafive

ok. this may be a dumb question, but......

Is swimming laps good exercise, as good as walking?

We have a pool and I think I would rather swim laps than walk around our neighborhood in this heat!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Louisianafive said:


> ok. this may be a dumb question, but......
> 
> Is swimming laps good exercise, as good as walking?
> 
> We have a pool and I think I would rather swim laps than walk around our neighborhood in this heat!



I've heard that swimming is the best exercise b/c you use so many more muscles.


----------



## LittleSeacow

Swimming also doesn't put as much strain on the joints (ie. knees) as much as walking or running.


----------



## LittleSeacow

After another weekly weigh in, I am down a couple more pounds.  As long as the numbers keep going down...I'm a happy camper


----------



## ammeador2

I'm not too late to join right!?

Ok, I have been "trying" to loose weight on and off for awhile now. And to be honest with you, I have done fairly well. Now is the tricky part..the dreaded last 10-15 lbs. I will be seeing Mickey in late August and I would really like to drop the last 10-15.

Here are my stats:
Name: Melissa
Height: 5'6
Weight: 153.5
Goal: 140-145
Diet: I started the "Diet Drs" diet last year and I lost about 15..I'm not going by the book..but I Haven't gained any weight back! I've even lost a couple more lbs. PM and I can give details! 
Exercise: Let's say I have gym membership! Don't get to use it as much as I would like. My goal is to make it to the gym at least 3 times a week.


----------



## DisneyWalle

What a great group!  I determined last week that I wanted to lose some weight prior to our September vacation.  I'm finally just completely fed up with my clothes being tight and uncomfortable and I determined not to buy a size larger!  So here's my stats:

Name: Heather
Location: Alabama (good southern food down here - big temptation)
Age: 32
Height: 5.4
Current Weight: 168
Goal Weight: 130
Current Exercise Plan: Walking on a treadmill at an incline of 8 at a speed of 2.5/3 - 
Try to walk at least 1.5 miles a day

Hope to have some good results to update with in a week or so!


----------



## daleswife

I started loosing weight for my trip in august.  I have been doing the 6 week body makeover and it works....IF you stick to it!!!  (right now im eating oreos!!!  SHAME ON ME!!!) I lost 28lbs in the first 6 weeks but as you can see I slacked big time.  Need motivation.  any advice or help or encouragement would be wonderful!!!

Stats:
name: Stephanie
Age: 29
Started to lose weight: January
Weight started: 219
Weight lost: 43
Height:5ft. 6in
Goal Weight: 145


----------



## ammeador2

daleswife said:


> I started loosing weight for my trip in august. I have been doing the 6 week body makeover and it works....IF you stick to it!!! (right now im eating oreos!!! SHAME ON ME!!!) I lost 28lbs in the first 6 weeks but as you can see I slacked big time. Need motivation. any advice or help or encouragement would be wonderful!!!
> 
> Stats:
> name: Stephanie
> Age: 29
> Started to lose weight: January
> Weight started: 219
> Weight lost: 43
> Height:5ft. 6in
> Goal Weight: 145


 
The important thing is to not beat yourself up about it. I think that is the hardest thing about dieting. I have a sweet tooth and yet I love double cheeseburgers. Sadly I am an eater when I get stressed or worried and I will eat and eat until I feel better. Thank God I don't do this like I used too, but for me food is a comfort. Now that I am completly OT! What I was saying is cheating every now and then can't be that bad. Plus, it is a good shock to your lower calorie intake. If your body is used to 1200 calories a day, then your body will eventually go into the "store" mode and won't burn calories liek it should, unless you for 1 meal a week eat more calories than you normally consume. Just don't give up on yourself! By the way, eat some oreos for me!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well, I've been totally off the diet for about 3 weeks now.  I don't know how much I've gained total because I have yet to weight in this morning, but I know its less than 5 pounds.  I'm going to go weight in, eat breakfast, then get my butt on that treadmill.  I can't wait to see how much I loose this week!!!  Hopefully since I've been off so long, I'll lose about 5 pounds (what I've gained!)  Good luck everyone!


----------



## FunkyDuck

I have lost a few pounds for this month...(not over yet!!!)...I set a goal of a 50 lb. loss by November...so we will see...I haven't weighed myself as of yet...only do it weekly.  Here's hoping my hard work is paying off.  My son had a sleepover last night...with Pizza Rolls and Brownies.  It wasn't too bad to deny myself of those...I just popped a bag of smart popcorn and put it out of my mind.  I'm so proud of myself...being a sweet tooth...I conquered last night!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

OK girls, whats the deal!!??  No one is posting - are we all just sitting around getting fat or what?!?  I know I haven't been posting much either, and I was off my diet / exercise for about 3-4 weeks (only gaining about 3lbs) but we need to get this started again!!  We can do it!!  At least let me know your out there!!!


----------



## LittleSeacow

another week and another weigh in.  i am down another 3 pounds.  when i started dieting my goal was to make it to 180 by my disney trip.  well, i'm leaving on thursday and my weekly weigh in was 179.  
now heres hoping that while in disney i dont totally ruin all i've worked for since i still have about 14 more to go until i am in ideal bmi range.   
keep up the hard work everybody!!!


----------



## FunkyDuck

LittleSeacow said:


> another week and another weigh in.  i am down another 3 pounds.  when i started dieting my goal was to make it to 180 by my disney trip.  well, i'm leaving on thursday and my weekly weigh in was 179.
> now heres hoping that while in disney i dont totally ruin all i've worked for since i still have about 14 more to go until i am in ideal bmi range.
> keep up the hard work everybody!!!



That is wonderful!!!  Great job on reaching your goal and have a super time on your vacation!!!


----------



## lorainfam

Hi everyone,

We will be going to WDW for the first time in December '08!!!!  I have been losing weight since August of '07.  But could use all the motivation I can get.
I have lost quite a bit at the start but I am not at that part where I can't lose anything


Name: Julie
Age:38
Location:Oregon
Type of Diet: couting calories and trying for the no sugar
Exercise: Walking 3 miles x2 daily
Start Date: August '07
Goal: 175
Weight at start: 285
Weight loss to date:62 lbs


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

lorainfam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We will be going to WDW for the first time in December '08!!!!  I have been losing weight since August of '07.  But could use all the motivation I can get.
> I have lost quite a bit at the start but I am not at that part where I can't lose anything
> 
> 
> Name: Julie
> Age:38
> Location:Oregon
> Type of Diet: couting calories and trying for the no sugar
> Exercise: Walking 3 miles x2 daily
> Start Date: August '07
> Goal: 175
> Weight at start: 285
> Weight loss to date:62 lbs




Hey Julie - Welcome aboard!!!  Great job with the exercising - I was doing 40 minutes 2x a day on my treadmill (about 2.6 miles each time), but now I'm just doing it once a day.  
Not to deter anyone from this thread (since I am the one who started it!!) but I also go on fatsecret.com and I really love it.  You put in what diet your on (or just say your own diet), and you can post anything and everything you want.  
Anyway, I wish you great luck with your weight loss journey, and hopefully some day it will no longer be a "diet", but a change of life!


----------



## SmallWorld71

Congrats to everyone who is continuing to work hard at losing the weight. 
I got about 1/2 way to my goal and then got lazy. I've maintained what I lost, for the most part, but really want to get motivated again to keep going. You ladies are inspiring me to get myself back into gear.


----------



## Momejules

Been a long time since I checked in so I wanted to let everyone know I am still around.  Kind of got off track the last month or so, kind of lost in grief over losing my only older brother.  The day he would have turned 35 really sent me into a tailspin and opened the floodgates, that I had so desperately tried to keep intact.  Anyway, I managed to maintain what I had lost before that and then finally saw the light at the end of the tunnel and buckled down again this past week.  Good week overall, lost another 5lbs.  Now down to 219.5lbs.  I wanted to be 180lbs by our August trip but now am willing to settle for under 200!  Let's go everyone!!!   We can all do this!!


----------



## maidenfairy

I am back. I tried to just wing it and I gained 5lbs.  so I am recommitting myself to losing the weight. I would love to lose 25 lbs. Being only 5'1 that would make a great difference in my appearance. I just have a hard time with night time snacking. Come 9pm I feel I could eat anything in the house. Also I need to move more. I work at a desk all day and Feel constrained for time when I get home. So anyway I have returned for the support and encouragement. Thanks.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Momejules said:


> Been a long time since I checked in so I wanted to let everyone know I am still around.  Kind of got off track the last month or so, kind of lost in grief over losing my only older brother.  The day he would have turned 35 really sent me into a tailspin and opened the floodgates, that I had so desperately tried to keep intact.  Anyway, I managed to maintain what I had lost before that and then finally saw the light at the end of the tunnel and buckled down again this past week.  Good week overall, lost another 5lbs.  Now down to 219.5lbs.  I wanted to be 180lbs by our August trip but now am willing to settle for under 200!  Let's go everyone!!!   We can all do this!!



So sorry to hear about your loss, when something like that happens, losing weight just doesn't seem so important.  If you don't mind me saying, if your lucky, you'll see him again soon - We had someone close to us that has passed, he has visited us to let us know he is OK, and that our lives will go on.  Hopefully you will be so lucky.


----------



## miceli20

hi I love that there is a support system for disney addicts trying to lose weight    I have been recently diagnosed with diabetes.  I know take a shot before I eat kunch and dinner.  The meds make me feel full and I have lost about 12 lbs in 6 weeks.  On top of this I have been doing a walk for fitness class at the university which has me walking 2 miles 4 x a week.  I get exercise and an A how much better can it be.  I was put on a really strick eating plan, no sugar almost no carbs, no fruit, limited veggies and lots of meat.  I had planned to lose 30 lbs before disney I am trying.


----------



## LovinPooh

This is wonderful.  Since there are over a thousand posts, I havent read them all,  but I can tell everyone here is working hard and feeling the way i am.
My normal healthy weight is 145.  that is ultimately my goal.  i havent been 145 in 8 years  .
When we went to Disney last year I hated having my picture taken. i just didnt want to face the truth I guess. seeing myself fat! So I only have a couple pics of me and my kids at Disney.  I am now dertermined to lose the weight and look good, feel good and not be embarassed to see myself in pics.
So far i have lost approx 30lbs over 3 months.  i have been just cutting back on my portions and trying to play with the kids outdoors more.  I take one day a week, and just eat whatever I want. Sort of getting it out of my mind.

My husband finally said something the other day about me looking smaller, but he's the only one.  i am not trying to fish for compliments by any means,  but does anyone else get 'offended' when you see someone and they dont say a thing???  i am working my butt off here.... notice  .
Really, I am not conceded  .
So, now I am 5'7" and 225.  
Right now, I just cant wait to get under 200.
good luck to everyone and thanks for listening!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well heres my official weigh in - I lost 3.2 pounds and I'm down to 177.3.  I was really hoping for more, but oh well - guess I'll have to wait another week to change my Disney ticker to 50 lbs!  
LovinPooh - I know what you mean about people NOT saying anything about your weight loss.  I was taking my girls for a walk the other day around my block and one of my neighbors (a guy) asked me if I lost weight, and it felt so good to be able to say YES I HAVE!  He said it infront of another neighbor too, so that was a bonus!  But other than him, no one else has really said anything - maybe in another 20 pounds people will really start noticing!
Good luck everyone and DON'T GIVE UP!!!


----------



## Julylady

Hi Everybody!

Just checking in at the end of the month.  I lost 7.8 lbs in June.  I didn't make my 10 lb goal, but the nutritionist said I should expect to average 2 lbs per week.  I should be happy!  My new goals for July are another 10 lbs loss along with 300 minutes of exercise per week (combination of treadmill and Curves).

Keep up the good work, everbody!  No one said this would be easy, right?

Donna


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Julylady said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Just checking in at the end of the month.  I lost 7.8 lbs in June.  I didn't make my 10 lb goal, but the nutritionist said I should expect to average 2 lbs per week.  I should be happy!  My new goals for July are another 10 lbs loss along with 300 minutes of exercise per week (combination of treadmill and Curves).
> 
> Keep up the good work, everbody!  No one said this would be easy, right?
> 
> Donna



That's still a fantastic loss. Congratulations!


----------



## LovinPooh

7.8 lbs is pretty close to your goal.
Great job!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Julylady said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Just checking in at the end of the month.  I lost 7.8 lbs in June.  I didn't make my 10 lb goal, but the nutritionist said I should expect to average 2 lbs per week.  I should be happy!  My new goals for July are another 10 lbs loss along with 300 minutes of exercise per week (combination of treadmill and Curves).
> 
> Keep up the good work, everbody!  No one said this would be easy, right?
> 
> Donna



Wow, you only weigh in once a month???  I'm having a hard time only getting on only once a week!!  I used to get on the scale 2-3 times a day, but I felt that was working against me, so now its once a week.  Anyway, good job on the weight loss!


----------



## Julylady

No, no.  I weigh myself once each day in the morning, just out of the shower.  I keep track on a small calendar and highlight my weight with a yellow highlighter each time I reach a new "low."  Its just a little motivation for me. However, I also officially weigh in each week at a weight management support group that I belong to.  

As part of that group, we set monthly goals for calories each day and number of minutes of exercise.  They warn us NOT to set pounds lost goals since you have little control over the outcome (lbs lost), just the process (eating, exercise).  I can't help myself though and always set a pounds lost goal as well.  My goals for July are under 1200 calories each day and 300 minutes of exercise each week. 

Have a great July everybody!

Donna


----------



## james'mommy

I finally broke 140. Only 14 pounds to go.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well I was about to get on the treadmill for my 45 minutes (which I'm really starting to love - I think its because I only go on once a day now) and then all of the sudden my back totally goes out!!  Its been hurting a bit for a few days, but now I can barely move - it even hurts to type!!!!  Hopefully by tonight it will get better so I can get on, I really don't like missing days.  I just don't know what I'm going to do all day with my to girls home - I can't even bend over to change diapers!!  Hopefully the meds will work soon, but all they seem to be doing right now is making me very very dizzy!!!!!


----------



## musclemouse

I keep myself motivated by working out with the WDW planning dvd.  Definately keeps me moving.  I have about 20 lbs to lose by December.  I'm sure I will succeed as long as my DVD doesn't get worn out like my 2005 did.  Man that sucked!  

My plan is simple: Living like a bodybuilder.  Eat clean, drink clean, sleep sound and workout hard.  It's the only way.  

I have a great tip for ya...  combine strength training with aerobics for a quick fat burning workout.  Also add skipping 15 min of rope to that.  My schedule is 15 in morning, workout in afternoon and another 15 minutes in late afternoon or early evening.  Stop eating 3 hours before you go to bed and drink drink drink water.  Take your supplements and make sure you include omega 3.  Limit caffeine and anything with white sugar, flour and salt.  

It it will take a full 2 weeks to get used to it but if you try hard enough it just gets easier.  Then it will become a natural routine and you won't know any different.  It will become something you crave.  

Okay I'm done.


----------



## eeyoregon

Hi fellow DIS'ers!

I am new to this thread and am hoping to find some motivation and support.

I have struggled with my weight for the past 15 years.  I am 5 feet 3 inches and weigh 188lbs (WOW...only you and my Doctor know that!).

Speaking of doctors, I went last week and got on the scale and the nurse says, "You really carry your weight well."  Translation: You are much fatter than you look.  I've heard it before but it really struck a nerve this time.  I am sooooooo depressed with my body/weight/looks.  Some days I don't even want to get out of bed.

I am a single mom of 2 sons and work full-time. 

PLEASE don't tell me I just need to eat better and exercise more...NO S%#T Sherlock!  I know what I _need_ to do but I have ZERO motivation or self discipline.

I stand on my feet 9 hours a day so the LAST thing I want to do when I get home is exercise.  I own a great treadmill that is currently acting as a secondary closet.  I did Weight Watchers a few years ago but fizzled out after a few months.

One of my biggest problems is eating after I get off work.  I eat quite healthy during my lunch and breaks at work but I am starved when I get home and tend to graze until bedtime and often get up at 3:00 am with the most intense sugar craving imaginable!!  I also have an intestinal disease which prevents me fromt eating raw/fresh veggies and nuts...UGGH!!

Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## maidenfairy

I did well today. I ate bran cereal breakfast and a healthy lunch from home. (trying to stay away from fast food places.) and a good dinner. I didn't take the ice cream after either! this right now is the hard time. I just feel I could snack and snack. But I am remaining strong and envisioning a thinner me on the teacups.


----------



## DisneyFun08

maidenfairy said:


> I did well today. I ate bran cereal breakfast and a healthy lunch from home. (trying to stay away from fast food places.) and a good dinner. I didn't take the ice cream after either! this right now is the hard time. I just feel I could snack and snack. But I am remaining strong and envisioning a thinner me on the teacups.



I know it sounds crazy, but, it usually works for me. When I want to eat something I know I shouldn't, if I brush my teeth, I won't eat it because I don't want to mess up that nice, clean feeling!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

OK, I'm getting really upset - My back is still KILLING ME, though I am able to move today.  I still can't get on the treadmill, which is really depressing me.  Hopefully eating well will help me get to that 50lbs mark, because it seems like exercise ain't on the menu this week!!!


----------



## TKERBELL

eeyoregon said:


> Hi fellow DIS'ers!
> 
> I am new to this thread and am hoping to find some motivation and support.
> 
> I have struggled with my weight for the past 15 years.  I am 5 feet 3 inches and weigh 188lbs (WOW...only you and my Doctor know that!).
> 
> Speaking of doctors, I went last week and got on the scale and the nurse says, "You really carry your weight well."  Translation: You are much fatter than you look.  I've heard it before but it really struck a nerve this time.  I am sooooooo depressed with my body/weight/looks.  Some days I don't even want to get out of bed.
> 
> I am a single mom of 2 sons and work full-time.
> 
> PLEASE don't tell me I just need to eat better and exercise more...NO S%#T Sherlock!  I know what I _need_ to do but I have ZERO motivation or self discipline.
> 
> I stand on my feet 9 hours a day so the LAST thing I want to do when I get home is exercise.  I own a great treadmill that is currently acting as a secondary closet.  I did Weight Watchers a few years ago but fizzled out after a few months.
> 
> One of my biggest problems is eating after I get off work.  I eat quite healthy during my lunch and breaks at work but I am starved when I get home and tend to graze until bedtime and often get up at 3:00 am with the most intense sugar craving imaginable!!  I also have an intestinal disease which prevents me fromt eating raw/fresh veggies and nuts...UGGH!!
> 
> Thanks for listening to me.



It is quite possible you and I are twins - I am 5'3" but I weight 179 (as of this morning)

I understand the intestinal disease (not exactly but I understand what you can't eat)Is it ALL veggie and nuts or only certain ones......the ones with "shells"..................  I would suggest you up your protein intake and add some good fat (i.e Olive oil, avacado.....) combined these keep you full longer since it takes your body longer to break down the protein.  String cheese (or any kind - keep it about 2oz)Yogurt (I use LF or FF Vanilla and add frozen fruit to it), at least 3 glasses of milk (LF or FF)

WW is a great program - it works for LOTS of people, did not for me - I was becoming obsessed with food  - "how may points for this" "If I eat half of this and spread only 1 tsp of this it would be XX number of points" I was getting out of hand - but even to this day I can rattle off points of most food (Yeah I know everyone has that "special" talent - I am so lucky to have gound mine - LOL ) 

I won't recommend any specfic diet to follow - I just know the formula is simple - EAT LESS MOVE MORE!!! I know I know "No S**T Sherlock" - But I will always stand by this statement -"YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FOR 10 MINUTES" including walking on the treadmill - BABY STEPS - It is a Marathon - not a Sprint!!!

Good Luck to you - 

For those of you who are "losing weight for Mickey" make sure that is the secondary reason - Only losing weight for yourself will you be successful!!!

Best of luck to everyone!!!

Sharp Mom - Take care of your back - the two things we will miss when they are gone as we get older - our back and our knees!!! Besides the meds - try ice and heat - ice for 20 mins, heat for 10 - 2x's a day!!  Be well!! BTW - You can ignore the 10 mins thing!! You need to take care of your back!! Excercise will ALWAYS be there!!


----------



## Erin13178

Yay I finally found a weight loss thread on Disboards.  Is it ok if I join?  I sure hope so.  

I too am trying to lose weight, and this has been the norm my entire life.  At age 30 I really need to get to my goal weight of 140.  Right now I'm at 157, but that is a long way from my heaviest of 260.  Yes 260lbs at 5'4", yikes!  But that was over 2 years ago and this has been a long hard road with several bumps along the way.  

My current goal is to weigh 150 at the time of my WDW trip.  So I have about 9 weeks to lose 7 more lbs, totally doable, but if I don't make it I'm not beating myself up.  I'm currently following Weight Watchers, but I don't attend meetings.  And I know some of you are going to throw stuff at me for this one, but I am a city carrier and I walk around 17 miles a day.  Now you ask how can I be overweight?  Well it's as simple as more calories in then out.  For me WW works, so that's what I do.  

I haven't near read this entire thread, but to the poor soul who started this thread and has now hurt her back, I am so sorry you are hurting.  Do you have one of those exercise balls at home?  If not you can get them for like $12 at walmart.  Anyway, there are some very low impact exercises you can do with the ball laying flat on your back, so then maybe you could do a little exercise.  I just thought I would suggest that.  

Well I hope you all have a great night!


----------



## dreamin_disney

i 'm 35 and planning 1st wdw with df and dd(9)
I'm from the west coast. 
5'6
190
my weight is mostly in my midsection. I could tone my arms and need to loose a few inches in my back. my legs are thin which i hate they look like drumsticks and i dont wear shorts beause i have a compex about my ankles -the area abiove it where one would hold the drumstick part. I dont share that insecrutiy with anyone. 

My goal is to get down to 150. I want to wear a skitiny and take dd to wdw waterpark. I just need to lose the weight and workout my legs.
I'm going to do lowcarb since it has worked for me in the past. I just need to stay motivated and not fall off the wagon.


----------



## kappyfamily

TKERBELL said:


> It is quite possible you and I are twins - I am 5'3" but I weight 179 (as of this morning)
> 
> I understand the intestinal disease (not exactly but I understand what you can't eat)Is it ALL veggie and nuts or only certain ones......the ones with "shells"..................  I would suggest you up your protein intake and add some good fat (i.e Olive oil, avacado.....) combined these keep you full longer since it takes your body longer to break down the protein.  String cheese (or any kind - keep it about 2oz)Yogurt (I use LF or FF Vanilla and add frozen fruit to it), at least 3 glasses of milk (LF or FF)
> 
> WW is a great program - it works for LOTS of people, did not for me - I was becoming obsessed with food  - "how may points for this" "If I eat half of this and spread only 1 tsp of this it would be XX number of points" I was getting out of hand - but even to this day I can rattle off points of most food (Yeah I know everyone has that "special" talent - I am so lucky to have gound mine - LOL )
> 
> I won't recommend any specfic diet to follow - I just know the formula is simple - EAT LESS MOVE MORE!!! I know I know "No S**T Sherlock" - But I will always stand by this statement -"YOU CAN DO ANYTHING FOR 10 MINUTES" including walking on the treadmill - BABY STEPS - It is a Marathon - not a Sprint!!!
> 
> Good Luck to you -
> 
> For those of you who are "losing weight for Mickey" make sure that is the secondary reason - Only losing weight for yourself will you be successful!!!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> Sharp Mom - Take care of your back - the two things we will miss when they are gone as we get older - our back and our knees!!! Besides the meds - try ice and heat - ice for 20 mins, heat for 10 - 2x's a day!!  Be well!! BTW - You can ignore the 10 mins thing!! You need to take care of your back!! Excercise will ALWAYS be there!!




I'm with the both of you!  (Also in Oregon!)

I'm starting tomorrow.  34 years old, 5' 3" & 175 lbs.   Goal is 155 lbs by Oct. 30th (Day we leave!)  I'll weigh in every Wednesday.....

Let's do it!


----------



## TKERBELL

I will be posting my wiegh in on Mondays.

Currently I am 179 I really don't have w weight loss goal - I just know I don't want to be unhelathy any longer!!

Good luck all!!


----------



## clairemolly

I would love to join you!  I have been struggling to find my motivation lately.  I have a baby who is 7.5 months old.  I have about 20-25 pounds to lose, but unfortunately most of that is NOT baby weight.  I don't even have her to blame, just myself and my undying love of burgers, fries and chocolate!

Name: Jen
Age: 30 eek: ...still not used to THAT number)
Location: Cincinnati
Diet: the WW plan (may go back to attending meetings after the holiday weekend)
Hurdles to overcome: Lack of motivation to move, eating late at night
Exercise: walk on the treadmill but am planning on a couch to 5K program and also use Core Secrets and free weights
Start date: 7/2/2008
Goal: 138
Weight at start: 158 
Weight loss to date: 0

I also would like more defined arms and to run a 5K this fall with DH, who has run a marathon in the past.

 I leave for the World on Oct 4 and would love to be down by then.

I usually weigh myself everyday (I know, not the best) but used Wednesday as my "weigh in" day.  We are going to Lake Cumberland for the weekend, and I am packing carrots and a lot of fruit to munch on...it is so easy to eat bad down there.


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

OK, here is my info. I have been trying to lose for some time now, maybe since Feb?? I have been following Bob Greene's Best Life Book. I have lost 20 pounds, and would love to lose 20 more, but I would be happy with a bit less I think. I have been thin my whole life until now, and my weight gain is largely medicine induced, which is really hard to deal with. At 5'8 1/2 (the 1/2 makes me feel better ) I am now 157. My weight after I had my first child who is now 8 yrs old , was 133, which is also what  I was before I had her BTW  I don't know that I necessarily have to get back to being that thin, as I have been weight training and now have more muscle, but at least 140. We are going to DW in about 2 months, and I would love to be in the 140s at least by then. Wish me luck!!

Thanks for whoever mentioned jumping rope! That sounds like a great cardio workout, I have been looking for something that I will do, I hate to run!! I don't even own one, I'll have to put that on my shopping list


----------



## bucket o' butter

I know I am late in the game, but I really want to join ya all!! I started my weight loss campaign last June and lost about 22 pounds. Over a few months, I put 10 or back on. But I am back on track again and have lost 8 pounds in 3 weeks. I belong to a weight loss group at our local fitness center and have a weight loss  partner, but I love going online to see how my Disney friends can support me. I currently am 5'4" and weigh 202. I was down to 196 about 6 months ago, but I fell off the wagon. My first goal is to get to 180 and wear a size 14 and be comfortable. I'll set another goal when I get there. We are going to Disney in a few weeks and I hope to lose another 5 or so pounds before then. I am looking forward to reading the posts everyday!


----------



## TKERBELL

I just wanted to point out how powerful communication can be when you are trying to lose weight, lose fat, tone up, get back in shape, whatever term you choose - it seems we have a great group started  - 

I also wanted to add that this weekend is great for over indulging which can lead to beating oneself up - Just a quick reminder that this is a MARATHON, not A SPRINT!!!!! Enjoy your weekend, watch what you eat - keep plenty of fruits and veggies on your plate, lots of protein and there is no sense in depriving yourself of anything, so if the Potato Salad that Becky down the street makes and it is over the moon best in the world Potato Salad, then by all means have a small spoon of it and savor every bite - 

Have a wonderful 4th of July all!! Happy Independence Day!!!

Chat with you all on Monday!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Erin13178

Tkerbell I can't get the link to work, but it may be my computer.  

So I'm back on this thread for day two.  I guess I should've posted my info as the first posts did.  So here it is.

Name: Erin
Age: 30
Location: Southern Indiana
Type of diet: WW
Excercise: Walking, jogging, ball exercises for abs.
Start date of diet: 10/06
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 260
Weight loss to date: 103 lbs

Today was a good day for me eating wise.  I went over my WW pts by 2 pts, but I just used them as my flex pts.  I have 30 flex pts left for this week.  Which I'm sure I'll use this weekend.  

I have a whole plan for tomorrow.  I have a 4th/college graduation HUGE party to go to tomorrow evening.  So for breakfast I'm having 2 egg whites, lunch is a salad and will be very low pts, and then dinner is at the party.  I will make good choices and try to fill up on veggies, then I will also be drinking light beer so I should be ok.  

I have to work Saturday, boooo.  So I'll do egg whites for breakfast again, salad for lunch, and then a sensible dinner.  My bff is up from FL so we are going out Sat. night so I'm sure I'll be drinking my pts, again.  Lovely no?  

Yay I'm so excited.  It looks like everyone is doing well.


----------



## LovinPooh

Ughh... today has been a 'fat day'.
Is this something men experience, or do just women have 'fat days'?


----------



## ammeador2

Where are you from Indiana? I live in Evansville.


----------



## Erin13178

I'm from Paoli, a really small town!  Most people know Paoli because of the ski resort that is here.  Ever heard of it?

By the way I'm down another lb today.  Woo hoo!  Now I'm at 156, 6 lbs to lose before my Disney trip!


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Hey! I too live in Southern IN! I am very close to Evansville, and have been skiing in Paoli


----------



## Erin13178

HALEYSMOMMOM said:


> Hey! I too live in Southern IN! I am very close to Evansville, and have been skiing in Paoli



Wow that is neato.  Did you notice our travel tickers?  We'll be there at the same time!  

I went to college at USI so I'm very familiar with E-ville and the entire area.  But I haven't been down that way in several years, minus our two trips to Holiday World last week!  We have season passes for HW and love it.


----------



## lorainfam

Thought I would check in.  This has been a tough week.  Started out losing 3 pounds and then promptly put them back on.  Oh well, just got to keep going!!!   So, unfortunately have not lost anything  Keep up the great work everyone!  I would love to be down to 218 by the end of July, currently 223.




   would love to change this to 70 lbs lost!!!!


----------



## maidenfairy

Today i cheated. I ate way too much crap. Tomorrow is a new day though, Right? i have started moving more by walking more. and I have lost about a pound and a half. My goal is one to two pounds a week. I am hoping that is attainable. The trick is sticking to it and not having to many of these cheat days. Good luck everyone.


----------



## LovinPooh

Everyone has cheat days. Gotta indulge sometimes, right? 
Unfortunatly, I had cheat week last week... trying to behave this week.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

I am a total backslider.  Total backslider.  I got under 200, and it's like I wanted to fail!  I get so down because this happens all the time.  I have got to just make the decision to do this!  I think about it all the time!  Ya'll pray for me......it's gonna be a bumpy ride!


----------



## Erin13178

Well over the weekend I ended up gaining 3 lbs, but I think just one of those was water weight.  I'm only up 2 lbs today from my lowest last week.  But my monthly visitor is here, and I'm having some issues so I'm waiting to change my ticker, lol.  

I'm totally back on track and hoping I can still get down to 150 by the time my WDW trip comes up in like 8 weeks.


----------



## TKERBELL

No loss  - no gain.

I think I have been eating too much at dinner. This week I am going to start a food diary - does anyone have one - what do you use - what do you write in yours - 

Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th!!!


Cheers!!


----------



## LovinPooh

I tried a food diary not too long ago, and I got completely frustrated with myself looking at what I was eating... and stopped.  It IS such a bumpy ride.  I have been at this since March. I have lost 30lbs.  Which I know is okay. It just seems soooo long, and I am getting impatient.  The monthly visitor definetly doesnt help. ughh...  
I have decided to not step on the scale everyday though. That seems to help my mood. I step on it once a week now. 
The hardest thing I am finding is that my husband eats so badly, and I am just so tempted to eat like him.  Trying to get him to eat healthy. Not diet, just eat healthy.  ughh... men 
When he goes to Dunkin Donuts I want to rip his head off


----------



## TKERBELL

LovinPooh said:


> The hardest thing I am finding is that my husband eats so badly, and I am just so tempted to eat like him.  Trying to get him to eat healthy. Not diet, just eat healthy.  ughh... men



Oh I am so with you on this.  DH will do well at times and then he just binges - I figure if I just keep doing what I am doing he will jump on the bandwagon........................................OH I CAN DREAM CAN'T I!!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

TKERBELL said:


> No loss  - no gain.
> 
> I think I have been eating too much at dinner. This week I am going to start a food diary - does anyone have one - what do you use - what do you write in yours -
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!



Go to Fatsecret.com  I love it - you can journal everything you eat, and if your on WW, it even tallys up your points for you.  Its a great community too - you can have buddies, write journals, people can read them and help encourage you, you can even post questions in the forum.  Check it out!


----------



## eeyoregon

Well, week #1 is behind me.  Had some rough food days.  On the 4th of July I ended up taking my son to ER to get stitches under his eyebrow...followed up by a reward lunch at Red Robin for doing so good at the ER.  I did avoid my favorite Bonzai burger but had a few fries dipped in tooo much ranch.

Results Week #1:

*Starting Weight: 188.7*
*Today's Weight: 186.4*

*Total Weight Loss: 2.3 lbs*

I guess it's a start...this weeks goal is to MOVE more and NOT eat at 3:00 AM when I get up to pee! 

Good luck everyone.

gina


----------



## DisneyFun08

eeyoregon said:


> Well, week #1 is behind me.  Had some rough food days.  On the 4th of July I ended up taking my son to ER to get stitches under his eyebrow...followed up by a reward lunch at Red Robin for doing so good at the ER.  I did avoid my favorite Bonzai burger but had a few fries dipped in tooo much ranch.
> 
> Results Week #1:
> 
> *Starting Weight: 188.7*
> *Today's Weight: 186.4*
> 
> *Total Weight Loss: 2.3 lbs*
> 
> I guess it's a start...this weeks goal is to MOVE more and NOT eat at 3:00 AM when I get up to pee!
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> gina



Way to go! You are off to a great start!


----------



## Erin13178

eeyoregon said:


> Well, week #1 is behind me.  Had some rough food days.  On the 4th of July I ended up taking my son to ER to get stitches under his eyebrow...followed up by a reward lunch at Red Robin for doing so good at the ER.  I did avoid my favorite Bonzai burger but had a few fries dipped in tooo much ranch.
> 
> Results Week #1:
> 
> *Starting Weight: 188.7*
> *Today's Weight: 186.4*
> 
> *Total Weight Loss: 2.3 lbs*
> 
> I guess it's a start...this weeks goal is to MOVE more and NOT eat at 3:00 AM when I get up to pee!
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> gina



Gina that is awesome!!!!!!!!!  You did great.


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Erin13178 said:


> Wow that is neato.  Did you notice our travel tickers?  We'll be there at the same time!
> 
> I went to college at USI so I'm very familiar with E-ville and the entire area.  But I haven't been down that way in several years, minus our two trips to Holiday World last week!  We have season passes for HW and love it.



Wow! We will be there the same time, won't we? I too graduated from USI  I have a BA in business admin. Graduated in '98.
We haven't been to HW yet this year, but it is definitely in the works, that place is great! I'm jealous of your season passes:0)

As far as this week for me, I stayed the same, but I didn't hardly work out. I got sick with a headache, and when i get like that, its kind of like having the flu. Anyway, I hope to do better this week, and get moving!!


----------



## eeyoregon

DisneyFun08 said:


> Way to go! You are off to a great start!





Erin13178 said:


> Gina that is awesome!!!!!!!!!  You did great.



Thanks guys  I really appreciate the encouragement!!!  I did GREAT today at work.  Had a nice 6 point (WW) Healthy Choice meal and a bowl of strawberries and blueberries for lunch, some pretzels for break and a bunch of water and only 1/2 a diet soda, which is HUGE for me!  Plus our A/C broke so I am pretty sure I sweated off at least a pound  !

Have a great week everyone.  I will be back next Tuesday.

Gina


----------



## Erin13178

I'm happy to report I'm almost down to where I was last Friday morning before my bad weekend.  And I know the reason I'm not.  I've always had issues going (tmi) and I haven't since at least Sunday.  Drives me crazy.  

I'm up early this morning getting ready to do my ball, ab exercises.  Then I'm sure I'll sweat off at least 1/2 a lb today.  (I'm a city carrier for the postal service and it's supposed to be HOT and humid.)  Now they are saying I'm gonna get drenched today, LOVELY.  Ok gotta get to exercising.


----------



## Julylady

Here is my report for last week.
I lost 2.8 lbs.  I exercised 5 times on the treadmill, 2 times at Curves, and golfed 18 holes on Saturday.  I stayed under 1300 calories all seven days.  Today I reached a total of 60 lbs lost. All in all, a great week!

I have kept a food journal since February.  I write down every single thing that I eat.  When I get to 1200 calories, I stop eating for the day.  It really helps me stay honest. I have learned that I can't have ANY chips, crackers, pretzels, etc. I just can't limit myself to a reasonable serving.  I even tried the 100 calorie bags, but they leave me just craving more.  I am better off just eating some fruit.  I am telling myself that I am "allergic" to chips like some people are allergic to nuts or shellfish.  So far, its working.   

Have a great week everyone and I will check in next week.

Donna


----------



## pxefig

Sign me up to.
I can't imagine a better support group- people losing weight AND loving Disney.
Here's hoping for some magic...
Name: Megan
Age: 28
Beginning weight: 182
Goal weight (realistically): 140
Goal weight (ideally): 120
Current weight: 173
Next Disney trip: Sept. 27

I too have the baby weight that there really is no excuse to call it that, since DD is 2. I used to be in the Navy, working out four days a week, now I'm a stay at home mom fidning it impossible to work out. Can't leave the kids alone to go run, tried a gym membership fpr a couple months, but every time we went I would be called back to child care after 15 minutes because my kids wouldn't stop crying because I left them.
I've tried South Beach and currently am on Weight Watchers- the whole no food is forbidden thing is really working well for me, but the weight loss is slow. Still, I'll take slow over not losing weight, and definately over gaining!
Some days I look in the mirror and can't believe how I look. I was preganat with my first at 24 and get depressed thinking that that was the end of my thin, beautiful body. When my first was one, I found out I was pregant with number two and have been trying to lose the weight ever since. I just feel too young to be stuck in the role of fat desperate housewife, yet that is where I'm at.
I just tell myself that I want to be thin more than I want that brownie, and how good I will feel looking at a healthy me in the mirror far outweighs whatever emotional staisfaction I will get from eating those fries.


----------



## fritzerbear

I'm going to do it!  But I refuse to set an actual goal weight.  My goal is actually to have enough stamina to do the walking and enjoy myself!

Name: Lynda
Age: 39 (celebrating my 40th bday with Mickey in 11/2008)
Location: Santa Fe, TX
Diet: exercise and making good choices; portion control
hurdles to overcome: sweets surrounding me; overall laziness
Exercise: YMCA; want to learn Pilates
Start date: 7/4/08
Goal: see above
Weight at start: 247
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## bunkkinsmom

OK, so after the backsliding, I ran 1.5 miles yesterday and am eating better at lunch.  Dinner is tough - with the kids and all, but I will only weigh once a week, and we will see how it goes.  I feel good about it.


----------



## Lorra

I am just 5 pounds from my goal.  I've been using Jenny Craig.  I was totally worth it.  I've lost 35 pounds and my goal was 40 pounds.


----------



## maidenfairy

After hearing the report about a food diary I started mine yesterday. It is amazing when you look at it what kind of stuff you eat. I see I really need more veggies and fruits in my diet. Going to farmers market tomorrow and picking them up. All day I would want to eat something and then I think," If i eat that candy bar I'll have to write it down." 

another part of me thinks if I keep writing stuff down I'm just going to be obsessed about food. Some pple get to write juicy things in their diaries, I write about juicy burgers.


----------



## FunkyDuck

Haven't posted in a while...but have lost 9lbs. so far.  Would of liked more at this point...but now back on it with a vengeance.  Have lost 4lbs. since this past Monday...1lb a day!  Whewhoo!!!  My body is in shock...walking???...what's that???...water???...huh???  LOL  Disney is a great motivator!  I don't want to be slowing down my family.  I will be turning 40 in November and have a one year old...not only do I want to lose weight for this trip...but I want to lose weight for her and be ACTIVE in her life.

Sending my support to all those who are trying!  We are all on the same road and am hopeful that we will reach our goals!!!


----------



## LovinPooh

Nice job on the weight loss! 1lb a day....  .

I just threw on a shirt that has been tight forever, and it fits! I am on top of the world right now. I cant wait until I can go buy the cutsie clothes. Not the drab baggy things I have been wearing.

 to everyone!


----------



## Erin13178

I'm stoked!  I'm down .2 less then I was last Friday before all the partying etc.  Officially this morning I was 156.4.  Yay I'm excited.  Only 6.4 lbs to go for my Disney goal.  Goodness it would be wonderful to be in the 140's for Dis.  

And to the person losing a lb a day, my lord that is fast.  Don't be shocked if you weight doesn't go back up and fluctuates some.  But great job!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

I am so ready to drop about 25 lbs I am going to DW in Sept and hope I am at least a size "healthy" so I dont huff and puff all the way around the park like last time.

PM me if you would like to walk this journey together or if you are going around the same time


----------



## FunkyDuck

Erin13178 said:


> I'm stoked!  I'm down .2 less then I was last Friday before all the partying etc.  Officially this morning I was 156.4.  Yay I'm excited.  Only 6.4 lbs to go for my Disney goal.  Goodness it would be wonderful to be in the 140's for Dis.
> 
> And to the person losing a lb a day, my lord that is fast.  Don't be shocked if you weight doesn't go back up and fluctuates some.  But great job!



Erin...believe me, I know that lb./day is fast...I think my body is just in the "shock zone"...but I have cut soda, sweets, and am exercising.  I know it will level out...but what a motivator it is to keep going.  It's after 10pm and my son and I are heading out for a walk around our neighborhood...I would of NEVER of done that before.

I am so excited for you and being close to your goal!!!  Way to Go!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I'm eating a Ms. Fields chocolate chip cookie at 10.13 at night.... how much ya think I'm gona lose this week??!??  Back on Monday........


----------



## LovinPooh

I am dying, I mean dying for a calzone for some reason. Might need a cheat day this weekend


----------



## kimara

(A silly exercise program to keep you focused on that next vacation w/ the mouse)
Walking-
	Start with a 20 min walk and work up to a few hoursthis will prepare you for EPCOT
	Stop and stand, stop and stand, stop and stand.  This will prepare you for lines
	Have child spray you with the hosewe are going during hurricane season
	Walk in place in bathroom with shower steaming, this will prepare us for the humidity
	Carry kids coats on the walk, a bag full of stuff (like souvenirs) and then when you are really tired of walking, pick-up a complaining, tired kid to carry for a while.
	Speed walk occasionally to simulate park opening or trying to get the optimum seat in playhouse disney.
The exercises that follow should not be done counting, they should be done while spelling to help you stay focused on why you are doing them.  Start with something like this, D-I-S-N-E-Y.  Then build up to D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D; and finally, W-A-L-T- D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D.  Add reps as needed.
Squats
	Help to get on and off rides in speedy manner (lines would be much shorter if everyone did this!)
	Turn and check your seat for lost items (squat, stand, turn, squat, stand, turn)
Push-ups
	This prepares for stroller pushing (not taking a stoller-age child?  You are welcome to push mine!)
	This also prepares for pushing the wheel-chaired person
Sit-ups
	Will help to tighten up the double (or triple) chin area.  You will be taking lots of pictures that will be around for years to come & you want to get the chin in control if possible 
	Will tighten stomach muscles and gets stomach ready for rides like Tower of Terror and other scary things.  Screaming on these rides will help you tighten your stomach muscles so you dont feel quite so ill.  In order to prepare for this, you must randomly scream while doing your sit-ups
Do all of these things with a smile on your face, so you'll remember to smile on vacation!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Thats too cute 
I use the bender ball (actually its a mickey mouse small bouncey ball from walmart) and do yoga on my wii and the step class 
all my exercises are done to SpectroMagic and Wishes


----------



## LovinPooh




----------



## bunkkinsmom

All right All right!  Im up all ready!  426 am on the East Coast and I am up and getting ready to head to the Y!  This will be my 3rd and last day running this week.  No more backsliding!


----------



## maidenfairy

lisa_barrentine said:


> Thats too cute
> I use the bender ball (actually its a mickey mouse small bouncey ball from walmart) and do yoga on my wii and the step class
> all my exercises are done to SpectroMagic and Wishes



I love my Wii. I haven't been on it in a couple weeks but I'm goingto commit to getting back on the thing. It really is fun. I like the boxing and the penguin balance game. My Dh sucks at the skiing it is so funny to watch him do it.


----------



## TKERBELL

kimara said:


> (A silly exercise program to keep you focused on that next vacation w/ the mouse)
> Walking-
> 	Start with a 20 min walk and work up to a few hoursthis will prepare you for EPCOT
> 	Stop and stand, stop and stand, stop and stand.  This will prepare you for lines
> 	Have child spray you with the hosewe are going during hurricane season
> 	Walk in place in bathroom with shower steaming, this will prepare us for the humidity
> 	Carry kids coats on the walk, a bag full of stuff (like souvenirs) and then when you are really tired of walking, pick-up a complaining, tired kid to carry for a while.
> 	Speed walk occasionally to simulate park opening or trying to get the optimum seat in playhouse disney.
> The exercises that follow should not be done counting, they should be done while spelling to help you stay focused on why you are doing them.  Start with something like this, D-I-S-N-E-Y.  Then build up to D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D; and finally, W-A-L-T- D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D.  Add reps as needed.
> Squats
> 	Help to get on and off rides in speedy manner (lines would be much shorter if everyone did this!)
> 	Turn and check your seat for lost items (squat, stand, turn, squat, stand, turn)
> Push-ups
> 	This prepares for stroller pushing (not taking a stoller-age child?  You are welcome to push mine!)
> 	This also prepares for pushing the wheel-chaired person
> Sit-ups
> 	Will help to tighten up the double (or triple) chin area.  You will be taking lots of pictures that will be around for years to come & you want to get the chin in control if possible
> 	Will tighten stomach muscles and gets stomach ready for rides like Tower of Terror and other scary things.  Screaming on these rides will help you tighten your stomach muscles so you dont feel quite so ill.  In order to prepare for this, *you must randomly scream while doing your sit-ups*
> Do all of these things with a smile on your face, so you'll remember to smile on vacation!



Ok seriously have you been spying on me during my abs workout!!!!

   Very cute!!!


----------



## FunkyDuck

kimara said:


> (A silly exercise program to keep you focused on that next vacation w/ the mouse)
> Walking-
> 	Start with a 20 min walk and work up to a few hoursthis will prepare you for EPCOT
> 	Stop and stand, stop and stand, stop and stand.  This will prepare you for lines
> 	Have child spray you with the hosewe are going during hurricane season
> 	Walk in place in bathroom with shower steaming, this will prepare us for the humidity
> 	Carry kids coats on the walk, a bag full of stuff (like souvenirs) and then when you are really tired of walking, pick-up a complaining, tired kid to carry for a while.
> 	Speed walk occasionally to simulate park opening or trying to get the optimum seat in playhouse disney.
> The exercises that follow should not be done counting, they should be done while spelling to help you stay focused on why you are doing them.  Start with something like this, D-I-S-N-E-Y.  Then build up to D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D; and finally, W-A-L-T- D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D.  Add reps as needed.
> Squats
> 	Help to get on and off rides in speedy manner (lines would be much shorter if everyone did this!)
> 	Turn and check your seat for lost items (squat, stand, turn, squat, stand, turn)
> Push-ups
> 	This prepares for stroller pushing (not taking a stoller-age child?  You are welcome to push mine!)
> 	This also prepares for pushing the wheel-chaired person
> Sit-ups
> 	Will help to tighten up the double (or triple) chin area.  You will be taking lots of pictures that will be around for years to come & you want to get the chin in control if possible
> 	Will tighten stomach muscles and gets stomach ready for rides like Tower of Terror and other scary things.  Screaming on these rides will help you tighten your stomach muscles so you dont feel quite so ill.  In order to prepare for this, you must randomly scream while doing your sit-ups
> Do all of these things with a smile on your face, so you'll remember to smile on vacation!




That is hilarious!  Sitting here reading with my morning coffee...made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## terlane97

This is my first time writing  on this thread but I finally reached my GOAL  well I am 2lbs under goal...I wanted to hit 150 but I weighed my self and I am at 148.6 .  Now I got to figure out how to keep this weight   because we are going Sept. 28-Oct. 15th or how to stop losing.....once I start it's hard to stop


----------



## fritzerbear

It has been one week since I decided to start trying to get into shape (and hopefully lose weight in the process).  And DH is being soooo supportive.  This is what I've done for exercise in the past week.

Friday - 30 minutes on bike at the Y
Saturday - 32 minutes on bike at the Y
Monday - 35 minutes on bike at the Y
Tuesday - 12 minutes on eliptical at the Y
Thursday - walked 30 minutes with DH at home

I was surprised to find that I burned the same number of calories in 12 minutes on the eliptical than I did in 35 minutes on the bike.  Of course, it is a lot harder!

I am thinking about trying pilates.

I have to go to a funeral visitation tonight, so won't be exercising today.

I need to start keeping a food diary as well, but I know that I've been making better food choices, and sharing meals with DH has helped as well.

I will weigh tomorrow at the Y and I'll post my results.


----------



## Erin13178

kimara said:


> (A silly exercise program to keep you focused on that next vacation w/ the mouse)
> Walking-
> 	Start with a 20 min walk and work up to a few hoursthis will prepare you for EPCOT
> 	Stop and stand, stop and stand, stop and stand.  This will prepare you for lines
> 	Have child spray you with the hosewe are going during hurricane season
> 	Walk in place in bathroom with shower steaming, this will prepare us for the humidity
> 	Carry kids coats on the walk, a bag full of stuff (like souvenirs) and then when you are really tired of walking, pick-up a complaining, tired kid to carry for a while.
> 	Speed walk occasionally to simulate park opening or trying to get the optimum seat in playhouse disney.
> The exercises that follow should not be done counting, they should be done while spelling to help you stay focused on why you are doing them.  Start with something like this, D-I-S-N-E-Y.  Then build up to D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D; and finally, W-A-L-T- D-I-S-N-E-Y-W-O-R-L-D.  Add reps as needed.
> Squats
> 	Help to get on and off rides in speedy manner (lines would be much shorter if everyone did this!)
> 	Turn and check your seat for lost items (squat, stand, turn, squat, stand, turn)
> Push-ups
> 	This prepares for stroller pushing (not taking a stoller-age child?  You are welcome to push mine!)
> 	This also prepares for pushing the wheel-chaired person
> Sit-ups
> 	Will help to tighten up the double (or triple) chin area.  You will be taking lots of pictures that will be around for years to come & you want to get the chin in control if possible
> 	Will tighten stomach muscles and gets stomach ready for rides like Tower of Terror and other scary things.  Screaming on these rides will help you tighten your stomach muscles so you dont feel quite so ill.  In order to prepare for this, you must randomly scream while doing your sit-ups
> Do all of these things with a smile on your face, so you'll remember to smile on vacation!



Hahaha that is funny.  Or you could always come and carry my mail bag for me, I think I pretty much get all that you described, minus the abs.  And I do those in the morning.  This is really funny though.  

So today I'm doing good again.  I weighed this morning and down .2 from yesterday.  Woo hoo!  Now I need to stay on track tomorrow, going out with dbf to a party.  Shouldn't be too hard since I'm the designated driver.  Anyway, sounds like everyone is doing great.  Yay for us.


----------



## CDNTech

Jumping on the bandwagon.  Last week I saw a picture of myself and went, woahh!  I know I've gained weight, but I still don't see myself as that big until I see a picture.

I was 150lbs when we got married and looked great.  I'm aiming to get close to that again.  I would be happy in the low 160's.  My all time high was 255lbs when I delivered my second.  I had toxemia both pregnancies and gained an obscene amount of weight.  I never did lose all the weight from my first.  I lost it all from my second, but then gained 10lbs back.

I am 5'7" and want to reach my goals by fall 2009.  We are done having kids and I plan on having a breast reduction at that time and I'm throwing in a tummy tuck since I'll be under anyway... but it can only happen if I'm within 10 lbs of my goal weight.  I am currently a 36G and even in high school, when I was anorexic & 140lbs, I was still wearing a 32E.  These things are much too heavy and really hurt my back.  So once I've reached my goal weight, that is my treat to myself... back down to a reasonable D. 

I started weight watchers just after Christmas and stayed long enough to figure out the system, but I just don't have the time/extra money to be going to weekly meetings.

I am finally doing this *for me*!  I am keeping track of my points using WW.  I am also fast walking/running on the treadmill 5 times a week for 20 minutes in the mornings.  I am not allowed on the computer until I have done this and it is a *huge* motivator for me.   I've also started adding another 20 minutes of moderate walking in the evenings on the treadmill, 5 times a week.

I don't know how often I'll post, but this is a great thread so I can come back and keep track of where I was and where I'm going.  I will be back and I will be lighter. 

Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
Current weight: 208lbs
Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs


----------



## DisneyFun08

CDNTech said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon.  Last week I saw a picture of myself and went, woahh!  I know I've gained weight, but I still don't see myself as that big until I see a picture.
> 
> I was 150lbs when we got married and looked great.  I'm aiming to get close to that again.  I would be happy in the low 160's.  My all time high was 255lbs when I delivered my second.  I had toxemia both pregnancies and gained an obscene amount of weight.  I never did lose all the weight from my first.  I lost it all from my second, but then gained 10lbs back.
> 
> I am 5'7" and want to reach my goals by fall 2009.  We are done having kids and I plan on having a breast reduction at that time and I'm throwing in a tummy tuck since I'll be under anyway... but it can only happen if I'm within 10 lbs of my goal weight.  I am currently a 36G and even in high school, when I was anorexic & 140lbs, I was still wearing a 32E.  These things are much too heavy and really hurt my back.  So once I've reached my goal weight, that is my treat to myself... back down to a reasonable D.
> 
> I started weight watchers just after Christmas and stayed long enough to figure out the system, but I just don't have the time/extra money to be going to weekly meetings.
> 
> I am finally doing this *for me*!  I am keeping track of my points using WW.  I am also fast walking/running on the treadmill 5 times a week for 20 minutes in the mornings.  I am not allowed on the computer until I have done this and it is a *huge* motivator for me.   I've also started adding another 20 minutes of moderate walking in the evenings on the treadmill, 5 times a week.
> 
> I don't know how often I'll post, but this is a great thread so I can come back and keep track of where I was and where I'm going.  I will be back and I will be lighter.
> 
> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 208lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



Your goal sounds very reasonable and sounds like you have a great plan to get there. I love the "no computer until you walk" rule! I am going to adopt that rule for myself. I know I will do my walking if I can't get on the computer because I'm so addicted to the DIS, I can't go a day without it!


----------



## LovinPooh

good luck with your goal!

Has anyone seen those Fit Flops? i hadnt heard of them before until I saw them on 20/20 tonight.  Supposed to give you hot legs and calves.  Some of the people say they were great, but doctors complained they could cause knee issues and some other complaints.
Just wondering if anyone knew anything about these.  I am always up for something that will give me smokin hot legs .

Ughh.. I ate an entire Pzone tonight... I feel so dirty 
I have been great all week though.

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Erin13178

Woo hoo down another lb today.  5 lbs to my Disney goal.  I'm so stoked.  Now I'm thinking it may be possible to be in the 140's by the time WDW.  

Last night I even shared a bowl of ice cream with chocolate syrup with my dd.  But I had been very good all week, and I knew I was under my pts, and I figured since I was sharing it that was better then one all for myself, and she doesn't need a whole bowl either.  But no more ice cream in the house for a long while, woo hoo!  

I'm just soooo excited!


----------



## maidenfairy

Erin13178 said:


> Woo hoo down another lb today.  5 lbs to my Disney goal.  I'm so stoked.  Now I'm thinking it may be possible to be in the 140's by the time WDW.
> 
> Last night I even shared a bowl of ice cream with chocolate syrup with my dd.  But I had been very good all week, and I knew I was under my pts, and I figured since I was sharing it that was better then one all for myself, and she doesn't need a whole bowl either.  But no more ice cream in the house for a long while, woo hoo!
> 
> I'm just soooo excited!



5 more lbs to go is Great! Good job. If you were under your points I wouldn't worry about the ice cream. Congrats on making it this far.


----------



## Erin13178

How's everyone doing??????????

I'm really happy cause I'm down another 2 lbs or so.  Yay!  My scale this morning read lower then I've seen in over 10 years.  I haven't been this thin since high school, and I'm now 30!  Only 3 lbs to my Disney goal.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Erin13178 said:


> How's everyone doing??????????
> 
> I'm really happy cause I'm down another 2 lbs or so.  Yay!  My scale this morning read lower then I've seen in over 10 years.  I haven't been this thin since high school, and I'm now 30!  Only 3 lbs to my Disney goal.



Good for you Erin13178!!


----------



## maidenfairy

Drum Roll please....I have lost 4.5lbs! I'm so excited. I've been writing everything down and trying to stop eating when that beginning full feeling happens. Only 20 more lbs to go.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well, I'm back on the diet today!  I keep going off, gaining about 2-3 pounds, going back on, losing the 2-3 pounds, and then getting off again, etc.  That would be OK if I were at my goal, but I have another 50 pounds till I get there, so this just ain't working for me!!!  Exactly 21 weeks (and 1 day) till our Disney vacation, so that means that if I lose 2 lbs a week, I'll be down 42 more pounds.  Its not exactly my goal, but I'll take it!  I'm in the for a long haul, not a quick fix.  I just REALLY want to change my ticker to 50 pounds.  I've had it at 45 for what seems like forever!!  I think at most, 2 more weeks and I'll be there - I just have 5 pounds to go.


----------



## james'mommy

I had a really really bad weekend. The deli I work at makes homemade cheesecake. There was a whole batch that was going to go stale so the owner sent everyone home with a big box. I got the ambien munchies Saturday and Sunday night and ended up eating like 4 pieces. No more cheesecake for me. Okay maybe 1 piece each week but that's it.


----------



## maidenfairy

james'mommy said:


> I had a really really bad weekend. The deli I work at makes homemade cheesecake. There was a whole batch that was going to go stale so the owner sent everyone home with a big box. I got the ambien munchies Saturday and Sunday night and ended up eating like 4 pieces. No more cheesecake for me. Okay maybe 1 piece each week but that's it.



Who can blame you? I love cheesecake and there would be none left if it were in my house. I always rationalize cheesecake as being a dairy product that is really good for me. Good luck this week.


----------



## Anthony's Mommy

Gonna jump on this myself!!

Name: Amy
Age: 37
Beginning Weight :226
Comfortable weight :175
Ideal Weight: 145 (wishing!!)
Family disney Trip: dec. 2-6, 2008

My highest weight was 277. Lost about 85, got divorced (lost a ton more     )...Met now husband, still 192, got married, had child, gained 48 pounds. (how long can you claim just having a baby, he's 2 1/2!!) ...Am on WW, but let it slip for awhile. would love to lose at least 26 before the trip. and also I am a Vol. FF so wieght off would help and I would feel more comfortable when I have to wear my dress uniform and have to tuck my shirt in!!!  so nice to hear of others wanted to get healthier...Oh and husband is very supportive. Goes in other rooms to snack.


----------



## Erin13178

How's everyone doing?  Any updates?

I'm doing good.  Still having some issues, but I'm down to my lowest since high school.  I'm almost at what my driver's license says.   

In the morning, I SHOULD be below 153, but we'll see.  If I'm not I won't be terribly disappointed, I'm just keepin on and I'll get there.


----------



## ammeador2

Just wanted to say Great job! I know it's hard but don't give up and don't be to hard on yourself.  

I have FINALLY hit below 150! I've been stuck there for the past 4 weeks or so. So, I was so excited when I got on the scale and it said 148.5. Just a few more to go! I was going to get off the scale and then get back on to take a Pic but I was afraid it would weigh me more! I hate it when that happens! So


----------



## saratogadreamin09

good luck to all



when i was 13 i weighed 202 pounds and i knew that i had to lose weight so i tried hard and i did. I lost 60 pounds and i've never gained it back and i'm going on 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



so good luck to all and know that it is very possible to lose weight


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Well, I was going to the gym, TRYING to watch what I eat, and now I have some very strange burning sensation on the inside of my right calf.  It's very random, but my trainer said it could be a stress fracture.  Or it could be that my shoes are no good and I need decent shoes.  So I am going to get new shoes, but I can't run until I do.  So I am going to try the eliptical and see and I will get to the Dr this week about my leg.  YUK!  Now I have to REALLY watch what I eat.


----------



## zigfam4

Count me in, too - my friend and I have both been wanting to do WW together.  Now I have even more incentive since I'm doing my first WDW family vacation in April, early May.

Name: Sonya
Age: 33
Location: IL 
Exercise - Elliptical - burns the most calories for the least amount of time!
Strategy/ Goals: WW - counting, points - giving up Mt. Dew
Goal: 140
Start Weight: 185
Weight Loss to Date: 0 (but I am 35 lbs thinner than 3 years ago)

Taking first WDW FAMILY Vacation in April/May, 2009

 Me (popcorn CAN be healthy!),  DH,  DD (5),  DD (3 1/2)


----------



## zigfam4

bunkkinsmom said:


> Well, I was going to the gym, TRYING to watch what I eat, and now I have some very strange burning sensation on the inside of my right calf.  It's very random, but my trainer said it could be a stress fracture.  Or it could be that my shoes are no good and I need decent shoes.  So I am going to get new shoes, but I can't run until I do.  So I am going to try the eliptical and see and I will get to the Dr this week about my leg.  YUK!  Now I have to REALLY watch what I eat.




I have issues with my feet.  I do the elliptical at Curves for Women and I think the issue is with my shoes.  I've tried all kinds of different types, widths, etc. After about 15 minutes into my workout, my feet swell and get to the point of numbness.  Anyone have any suggestions on shoes that work well for them?  I've tried Nike Air, Adidas, Reebok, New Balance & Brooks.

Taking our first WDW FAMILY Vacation in April / May, 2009
 Me,  DH,  DD (5),  DD (3 1/2)


----------



## toesmom

Back in December 2007 my doctor counselled me about high cholesterol, in March I started counting calories (no exercise due to time constraints), I have lost almost 25 lbs since mid-march, and last blood test reveals PERFECT CHOLESTEROL LEVELS.

My home scale reads about 116 lbs, but doctor's scale is always about 4-5 lbs more.  I'll take the 116.

More important than the weight is taking care of any possible heart problems because of cholesterol.

I've posted how I lost the weight, and honestly I think I could get down to 100 lbs if I wanted. No exercise.  Really it's all about what you choose to eat.

Going to disney at end of August, no free dining plan for me.   

I wish everyone luck in reaching their goals.

My best tips...

drink lots of water all day
eat lots of soup (even canned is fine)
eat airpopped popcorn (seasoned is fine) by the bucket- really fills you up

And until I have time to exercise, walking around the office and hanging out with the kids will have to suffice for exercise.

I know many ladies have much higher weights, but if this worked for me, then I'm sure it can work for anyone else.


----------



## proteus

This year I'm going to exercise at WDW and I will only skip one day.  Last year I came 25 lbs. lighter and in great shape only to gain 10 back in 8 days!  It does take away from some vacation time but the price is too high.  

Down 12 lbs. so far, hoping to be down 25lbs. down by our trip in late August.  Another 30 lb. after that and I'm well in the normal range.


----------



## susieb16

Count me in! I'm just starting to plan a trip for next summer so what better time to start losing weight for Mickey.  This may be our last trip with just our little family as my kids will be 19 and 16 when we go so I'd like to take tons of pictures without worrying about hiding behind one of the girls.  

Here are my current stats.

Name: Sue
Age: 2 weeks shy of 43
Location: IL
Current weight: 180
Goal weight: 150
Height: 5'8
Strategy: Counting WW points and working out more.
Current workout: Wii Fit but I've just reactivated my health club membership, I now have to make it a priority to actually go!

I have a year to do this but I am hoping to be done in six months and have six months of maintenance in before I hit the World.  I tend to forget my diet when I'm there and eat way to many treats.

I'm glad to have found a place to go for inspiration and support.


----------



## BridetobeDisney

Hi! I'd like to join this thread. My DS will be 16 months tomorrow and I still haven't started losing the baby weight. My problem is that I eat whatever I want and never fill full. About five years ago I was 230 lbs and within 10 months lost down to 140 on a ketogenic diet which is a strict low carb diet. I went to a doctor to do this and my parents spent lots of money..300 initially plus 100 a month plus 10 every week for a shot. My DH and I don't have that money to spend like my parents did back then. Plus I was so tired on that diet. I would be useless by 7 pm. I can't do that with a toddler. But I want to look like the person I was when I got married..see my signature. I'm really depressed because I've been the big girl all my life and finally lost all the weight and had confidence. Then I let it all go down the drain and here I am back where I started. Am I just cursed to eat like a pig and never feel pretty again? Here's my info.

Name: Brandi
Age: 25
Weight: 220
Goal weight 150
Height: 5'3
Strategy: Low carb, walking
Lost so far: 7 lbs in 3 months ( lost and gained lost and gained)

Any suggestions? Should I try the ketogenic without the vitamins and shots that I got from the dr. each week? I'm also posting a pre baby and post baby pics.


----------



## jujashmom

Count me in, too!


Name: Michele
Age: 44
Location: TX
Current weight: 142
Goal weight: 130
Lost so far:  3 pounds in 3 weeks
Height: 5'7"
Strategy: Working out and cutting down on portion size and high calorie foods
WDW trip-Sept 5th-Sept 11th

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Erin13178

BridetobeDisney said:


> Hi! I'd like to join this thread. My DS will be 16 months tomorrow and I still haven't started losing the baby weight. My problem is that I eat whatever I want and never fill full. About five years ago I was 230 lbs and within 10 months lost down to 140 on a ketogenic diet which is a strict low carb diet. I went to a doctor to do this and my parents spent lots of money..300 initially plus 100 a month plus 10 every week for a shot. My DH and I don't have that money to spend like my parents did back then. Plus I was so tired on that diet. I would be useless by 7 pm. I can't do that with a toddler. But I want to look like the person I was when I got married..see my signature. I'm really depressed because I've been the big girl all my life and finally lost all the weight and had confidence. Then I let it all go down the drain and here I am back where I started. Am I just cursed to eat like a pig and never feel pretty again? Here's my info.
> 
> Name: Brandi
> Age: 25
> Weight: 220
> Goal weight 150
> Height: 5'3
> Strategy: Low carb, walking
> Lost so far: 7 lbs in 3 months ( lost and gained lost and gained)
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I try the ketogenic without the vitamins and shots that I got from the dr. each week? I'm also posting a pre baby and post baby pics.




Well my only suggestion is to try Weight Watchers.  It's not exactly low carb, but it lets you know exactly what to eat, how many pts etc.  It's not too expensive, and if your family cuts out eating one fast food meal a week, you will have paid for a week of WW.  You can sign up online for only $10 a week.  And it works.  I went from 260 to 153 mostly doing WW.  And yes I'm only 5'4", so I totally feel your pain.  But it is doable without having to go to a doc.  You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee8200

Definitely count me in too!!!! I told Hubby that I didn't want to be mistaken for an escaped whale or walrus from SeaWorld.   And I've been using the baby weight excuse though my baby will be 4 in October. I think you can technically use it until they are 18.  

Name: Carla
Age: 26
Location: NC
Height: 5'7"
Starting weight:
Goal: Size 10 (whatever weight that lands me at. Guessing about 135-140ish)
Lost So Far: None, just starting. 
Strategy: Eat smaller, healthier meals, more frequently and more exercise. 

My issues (I belive) are eating one or two big meal a day. One is normally right before bed. I need to cut back on portions and eat a little healthier. (I'm not eating deep fried stuff but I could do better)


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I weighed in this Saturday - 3.6 pounds down.


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Lost 2 pounds this week. I'm now at 155, with a goal of 140. Getting closer and closer....


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Please turn your attention to my Weight Loss Sign - its now up to​*    50 POUNDS   ​*
Its about darn time!!!  I can't wait to put it up to 55 pounds!!​


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Guess what!?!?!?!

My journey just easier....... My hubby just joined the fight!!  He started calorie counting yesterday!!!  YEAH!!!!!


----------



## lorainfam

Ok....as of this mornings weekly weigh in I am only down 1 pound and that seemed like it would never come off .   All I know is that this is getting rediculous.  Granted I have lost a total of 64 pounds since last August, which is great!! But I have completely stopped being able to lose anything in the last month and a half.  I am figuring that my body is rebelling.  Still have about 42 more pounds to go until my official goal.  I think   Thanks for letting me rant !!!!  I am glad that you all are doing so well.  Hopefully I will be able to join you soon!!!!


----------



## Erin13178

Wooooooo hooooo!  I'm excited this morning.  Down to 152.0.  Only 2 more lbs to my Disney goal, and 12 more lbs to my overall goal.  

It really looks like everyone is doing so well.  

How about posting some before and after (or during) pictures?  Anyone game?  That is if I can figure out how to post pics, haha.


----------



## Magical Mama

Just found this board and you women are all a wonderful inspiration!!! I too want to lose weight for Mickey!!! We are taking our first family trip to the World Dec 10th til 18th. I used to be thin (I was actually UNDERweight!) before I had my son. He will turn 3 while at the World and I weigh more now than when he was delivered!!!   I am in my last year of Nursing School and between the crazy hours, being tired and stressed... well it doesn't help matters in terms of weight!!! So here's hoping that I can get back to the woman my DH fell in love with! 

My Stats:
Age: 24
Weight: 234 (egh!)
Goal: 200 by WDW
Plan: Slim Fast with lots of fruits and veggies!
Exercise: Eliptical


----------



## james'mommy

Probably facing a derailment next month. I'm having foot surgery and won't be able to work out for 8 weeks.


----------



## eeyoregon

eeyoregon said:


> Results Week #1:
> 
> *Starting Weight: *188.7[/B]
> *Today's Weight:* 186.4[/B]
> 
> *Total Weight Loss: 2.3 lbs*



Starting *Weight July 1:* 188.1 lbs
*Weight July 8: *186.4 lbs
*Weight July 15:* 186.0 lbs HORRIBLE WEEK = had to take prednisone for 5 days for a flare-up but I STILL lost .4 which is HUGE when you are taking prednisone!!
*Weight July 22:* 185 lbs(and this is my period week  )

So, plugging along.  Found a Lean Cuisine breaded Fish meal for lunch at work that I  !!!  I squeeze fresh lemon on it and YUM!!

*Good job everyone!*  Your posts inspire me to keep on chugging.  The "BIG" picture tends to overwhelm me.  But if I look at the long term results if I were to lose 3 lbs a month x 12 months = 36 lbs....I CAN do it!

gina


----------



## proteus

Starting Weight: 202 (June 1)
Current Weight:  188
Goal for WDW Aug. 23: 179
Goal by Christmas: 142

Exercise: 3 to 6 miles running every day
             20 minutes on WII Fit
             Bench Press Reps every other day
Eating:  No fad diet (they don't work), just eat less junk and balanced meals

The WII is what motivated me as every day it registers my weight and BMI.  Yesterday I was .01 from changing to a new category, I'm excited.  
Running was hard the first 40 days, now it is effortless and I find myself wanting to run more just for fun.  The last time I did this back problems forced me to stop after only 3 weeks but I think the WII Fit Yoga exercises help a lot, zero back pain so far.  

My weight varies and sometimes I go two weeks up and down getting nowhere but then the downward trend takes over again.


----------



## james'mommy

I just tried on my size 8 Lucky jeans and ----- they fit. Yay I don't have to listen to DH complain how much the damn jeans cost.


----------



## Erin13178

james'mommy said:


> I just tried on my size 8 Lucky jeans and ----- they fit. Yay I don't have to listen to DH complain how much the damn jeans cost.



Oh what I would do to wear a size 8!  That is sooo great you are in those jeans.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Jenvenza

Erin13178 said:


> Oh what I would do to wear a size 8!  That is sooo great you are in those jeans.  Woo hoo!




Congrats on your amazing weight loss!! Wow!! That is very impressive! You should be a role model to lots of people.


----------



## Jenvenza

Okay - I have finally gotten all the baby weight off - and DD turns 1 next month! I am down to 128 and want to lose another 5-10 pounds before our Disney trip in September. Those last few pounds will be the hardest for me!


----------



## james'mommy

Any ideas for beating the cravings? I've been craving chocolate so bad that I'd probably chew my arm off form it. (But I'm allergic to it so I pay the price in a bad way) I've tried not eating it but I end up giving in later. I've tried eating a lollipop or 2 for the sweetness. I've tried sugarfree hot chocolate and chocolate milk. I've even tried rewarding myself with starbucks. Not working. I finished a devil dog and I licked the wrapper clean.


----------



## LittleSeacow

After a week and a half vacation, to the disworld and then some, I came back without a weight gain!  This is amazing since I ate like a normal person (not like someone on a diet)!  I'm glad the walking must have balanced it off.  

While down there i became a DVC member   , so now I have even more incentive to lose these last 10-15 lbs by next June! 
 


As far as cravings as the last poster noted, I had them for about two weeks into the diet, and then they subsided.  I no longer crave and if i do, it's more of a yen than a crave.  Try to stick it out!


----------



## maidenfairy

james'mommy said:


> Any ideas for beating the cravings? I've been craving chocolate so bad that I'd probably chew my arm off form it. (But I'm allergic to it so I pay the price in a bad way) I've tried not eating it but I end up giving in later. I've tried eating a lollipop or 2 for the sweetness. I've tried sugarfree hot chocolate and chocolate milk. I've even tried rewarding myself with starbucks. Not working. I finished a devil dog and I licked the wrapper clean.




Have you tried Carob? I use to work at a coffee shop and this woman would come in with her son who as allergic to chocolate. She always made him Hot Carob instead of cocoa and carob chip cookies. I believe you can find it at health food stores. good luck.


----------



## james'mommy

maidenfairy said:


> Have you tried Carob? I use to work at a coffee shop and this woman would come in with her son who as allergic to chocolate. She always made him Hot Carob instead of cocoa and carob chip cookies. I believe you can find it at health food stores. good luck.



Do you think it is healthier than chocolate? Right now I'm not concerned about the allergic reaction. It is more annoying than life threatening and I bring it on myself. My main thing is over coming the cravings. The cravings are killing me. DH has already had me pee on 2 sticks because the cravings are so bad. The other day all I wanted was beef. Now it's chocolate. I just wish I could get a veggie craving.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

james'mommy said:


> Do you think it is healthier than chocolate? Right now I'm not concerned about the allergic reaction. It is more annoying than life threatening and I bring it on myself. My main thing is over coming the cravings. The cravings are killing me. *DH has already had me pee on 2 sticks because the cravings are so bad.* The other day all I wanted was beef. Now it's chocolate. I just wish I could get a veggie craving.



What in the world???!??


----------



## james'mommy

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> What in the world???!??



Not real sticks but pregnancy tests. I habitually have late periods so he was worried the food cravings meant I was pregnant. I think it is medication based cravings. I stopped the med last night and this morning I tried to eat a lollipop but it tasted too sweet.

By the way I just got a visit from the tag fairy. WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## Erin13178

Woo hoo I'm doing the happy dance this morning!   

Down to 151.  Yay me!  Now to show you all how far I've come, I decided to try to add pictures, even though I'm not even sure I can, lol.  

This was a little over 3 years ago, around 110 lbs heavier then now.  





This is yesterday.


----------



## smwf71

Way to go, Erin - you look so great!  Congrats to you!

I haven't posted in forever, but you've inspired me!


----------



## proteus

ChrisMouse said:


> I'd like to join in if possible!!
> 
> Name: Chris (female!)
> Age:34
> Diet: Weight Watchers
> Exercise: walking (I saw a post to "walk the miles to Disney World) so I'm subtracting my miles from the amount of miles it would take me to walk to WDW...I'll never get there before my trip in May, but it's a great goal.  I like to run, but it will take me some serious walking before I'm back to running.
> Current weight: 209
> Goal weight: 145
> start date: 1/1/08
> obstacles: stress, sedentary job at a computer, 2 young kids, & I struggle with carbs



Chris, 

You are close to my starting weight and end goal, let me know how it goes!  I just moved from obese to overweight on the WII Fit and am losing fast this past week (1 lb. per day, too fast) as the eating is under control.  

FYI, for the WII Fit question.  It isn't really serious exercise but a good supplement to your routine, I use it to compliment my running.  A new FIT exercise program will be out next year, we'll see if that one is better.

188
40-45 more to go!


----------



## zigfam4

zigfam4 said:


> Count me in, too - my friend and I have both been wanting to do WW together.  Now I have even more incentive since I'm doing my first WDW family vacation in April, early May.
> 
> Name: Sonya
> Age: 33
> Location: IL
> Exercise - Elliptical - burns the most calories for the least amount of time!
> Strategy/ Goals: WW - counting points - *giving up Mt. Dew*
> Goal: 140
> Start Weight: 185
> Weight Loss to Date: 0 (but I am 35 lbs thinner than 3 years ago)
> 
> Taking first WDW FAMILY Vacation in April/May, 2009
> 
> Me (popcorn CAN be healthy!),  DH,  DD (5),  DD (3 1/2)



Okay - it's sort of "offiicial".  My best friend and will be going to our first WW meeting this coming Thursday, 7/31.  I'm emailing a bunch of other friends to get on the plan with me.  I figured the more support I have, the better chance I have of reaching my goals!


----------



## Pokprincess

Hi..

Can I join ?  Is it a closed club ?

I have been trying, but if I had others to help & to discuss, like I am being watched, and actually try to do well so everyone can see.

Anyway.. I won't put my info in unless it's ok.

Thanks..

Antoinette


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Pokprincess said:


> Hi..
> 
> Can I join ?  Is it a closed club ?
> 
> I have been trying, but if I had others to help & to discuss, like I am being watched, and actually try to do well so everyone can see.
> 
> Anyway.. I won't put my info in unless it's ok.
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Antoinette



Oh, I think its absolutley OK! Welcome!!


----------



## james'mommy

I'm about to derail my diet by asking DH if we can get coldstone instead of breakfast. I'm not feeling well so the ice cream is medicinal because I have a sore throat. Back to the diet on monday.


----------



## Patita

Erin13178 said:


> Woo hoo I'm doing the happy dance this morning!
> 
> Down to 151.  Yay me!  Now to show you all how far I've come, I decided to try to add pictures, even though I'm not even sure I can, lol.
> 
> This was a little over 3 years ago, around 110 lbs heavier then now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yesterday.



congratulations


----------



## eeyoregon

Erin you are a rock star!!!


----------



## Ilvolare

We have started loosing weight to get ready for our trip in September. We have both lost about 30lbs each . I am feeling so much better and look forward to reading more. 


Ilvolare Spinoni


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I weighed in yesterday - I lost 3.4 pounds this week (3.6 last week).  My SIZE 10 PANTS FIT!!!  They are a bit snug, but they fit baby!!!  Hope everyone else has a good week!


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Weighed in today, lost 2 more pounds, down to 153!! I think I'm going to make my goal of being in the 140s for Disney! And my ultimate goal is 140, its more in sight now.

Great job and congratulations to everyone who is doing sooo well! And, if you're not, don't despair, I survived a very long 2 month plateau. It's discouraging, but don't give up!!


----------



## Julylady

I weighed in this morning and was down two pounds from last week!   

Here is hoping everyone has a great week!  

Donna


----------



## susieb16

Wow! Erin you are amazing.  Everyone here is a real inspiration.  I have only lost a pound this first week but if I'm being honest I didn't watch my diet as much as I should have.  I did exercise everyday so it's a start.  I can't wait for the day my Wii fit stops telling me I'm overweight!


----------



## LovinPooh

I am scared to step on the scale today . DH took me to Subway twice last week and I munched like crazy over the weekend.

I have been at this since March and am just getting so impatient now. 

You look amazing Erin! 

Good luck to everyone and keeping on keeping on


----------



## JaxJags08

Jenvenza said:


> Okay - I have finally gotten all the baby weight off - and DD turns 1 next month! I am down to 128 and want to lose another 5-10 pounds before our Disney trip in September. Those last few pounds will be the hardest for me!



I'm right there with you!  I have a 1 year old and am trying to lose about 6 pounds to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight.  It has been SO tough though!  She is a huge snacker and I find it hard to say no.  I'm just trying to keep all junk out of the house, stop baking, and stop eating out!  I'll do well and lose a few, but then slip and gain them back.  We're going to WDW in September too, and I want to be at my goal by then.


----------



## lorainfam

Just checking in.... I am down another 1 pound this week!!

Current weight:220
goal:175    *45 more to go!!!


----------



## Erin13178

Well I did horrible with my eating this weekend.  AF is here, and I consumed tons of salt.  Soooo the grand total of weight I gained in 3 days was 6 lbs, lol.  Yep 6 lbs.  I'm hoping by tomorrow I'm down a few lbs.


----------



## Ilvolare

I want to eat everything in the house and go out and eat everything. So to this will pass but right now I want some sugar and a Dr. Pepper. I just keep thinking 45 more days till Disney .

                             May He Bless

Spinone Club of North Texas
Ilvolare Spinoni
Erica
Owner and Handler


----------



## Erin13178

So yesterday I was up 6 lbs from last Friday.  Today I'm down 4 lbs from yesterday.  Still up a lb and a half from Friday, but that is MUCH better then yesterday.  Isn't it amazing how salt affects what we weigh?


----------



## eeyoregon

eeyoregon said:


> Starting *Weight July 1:* 188.1 lbs
> *Weight July 8: *186.4 lbs
> *Weight July 15:* 186.0 lbs HORRIBLE WEEK = had to take prednisone for 5 days for a flare-up but I STILL lost .4 which is HUGE when you are taking prednisone!!
> *Weight July 22:* 185 lbs(and this is my period week  )
> gina



Starting weight: 188.1 lbs
Last weeks weight: 185 lbs
Today's weight: 182.1 lbs
Total weight loss to date: 6 lbs

 Slow and steady wins the race.  Going to phase in some exercise (only 2 days a week to start) this week.

GOOD LUCK everyone!!

gina


----------



## LittleSeacow

I've lost another couple of pounds since coming back from Disney.   
I'm sad I don't have a planned trip to give me motivation like before, but since we are now DVC members, the next trip will be just around the corner (probably next July!).  
Keep up the good work everybody!!


----------



## Erin13178

I need an intervention.  I can't stop eating, ahhhhh!


----------



## steelebug

Just found this and count me in.  I am the heaviest I have been since after my first child.  All the weight plus some came off after second child.  Then I had the third and it isn't budging.  I would like to lose 30-40lbs and get back into my closet full of clothes.  Tried on jeans last week and it put me over the edge.

I'm not sure where to start.  Jenny Craig seems too expensive.  Has anyone had any experience with that program?  My downfalls are job related lunches, kids leftovers and soda.

Please help me.

Next trip to disney Oct 08


----------



## LovinPooh

I have a friend who swears by Weight Watchers. She is always trying to get me to join.  She loves having people there. She only pays $12 a week. i dont do it because i just dont have the time.  Havent heard much about Jenny... other than what Kirstie Alley had to say  


Tonight I am proudly displaying my new 50 sticker. 
Finally hit that 200 mark. 55 to go.... ughhh.


----------



## eeyoregon

My boss is doing Nutri System.  

$400 +/- a month and she doesn't even like the food.  She has lost a little weight but is it a realistic program?  What happens when you quit eating their food?

Weight Watchers is more about portion control and keeping track of what you eat and maintaining a certain daily "point" range.  I think it's a very realistic plan because you aren't cutting anything out per say...just realizing that when your "points" are gone for the day, you need to be done eating.

Veggies and most fruits are very little or zero "points".  The higher the fiber content, the better.  I went to 5 or 6 meetings a few years back and have a basic understanding of how to calculate the point value of a food (I have one of the point conversion pocket charts) and am using that as my guideline.


----------



## DizneeMommy

I've been "lurking"--can I join you?

As for Weight Watchers, they have a great online program.  I don't have time for meetings, but the online tools are helping me stay on track.  I joined in January and have lost 40 pounds.  My eating habits have completely changed just because I pay attention to what and how much I'm eating because I know I have to log it in.


----------



## eeyoregon

DizneeMommy said:


> I've been "lurking"--can I join you?
> 
> As for Weight Watchers, they have a great online program.  I don't have time for meetings, but the online tools are helping me stay on track.  I joined in January and have lost 40 pounds.  My eating habits have completely changed just because I pay attention to what and how much I'm eating because I know I have to log it in.



Yes!  Welcome!

Congratulations on your 40 lbs...that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

steelebug said:


> Just found this and count me in.  I am the heaviest I have been since after my first child.  All the weight plus some came off after second child.  Then I had the third and it isn't budging.  I would like to lose 30-40lbs and get back into my closet full of clothes.  Tried on jeans last week and it put me over the edge.
> 
> I'm not sure where to start.  Jenny Craig seems too expensive.  Has anyone had any experience with that program?  My downfalls are job related lunches, kids leftovers and soda.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Next trip to disney Oct 08



I'm loving sparkpeople . com right now.  It has a pre-planned diet or you can enter what you actually eat instead.  For me, having to type in the junk and stare at it the rest of the day's been working.  It also has an exercise tracker.  And it's free!



LovinPooh said:


> Tonight I am proudly displaying my new 50 sticker.
> Finally hit that 200 mark. 55 to go.... ughhh.



   Contragulations on the 50 lbs!!!


----------



## LovinPooh

thank you!


----------



## james'mommy

Last night I weighed in at 135 pounds. Down a total of 30 pounds.


----------



## LovinPooh

I was wondering about swimming. I have been spendign the days in the pool with the kids and not much else. I have had people tell me that since I am not sweating, that I am not exercising to lose weight. I think its atleast movement and muscle toning. 
Do you think I am getting sufficient exercise in the pool? Or should I hop on my exercise bike for a bit too?

Ughhh.... nothign about this is easy


----------



## DizneeMommy

If you're swimming laps or doing water aerobics and getting you're heart rate up a bit, you're getting great exercise!


----------



## LovinPooh

That what I thought... I figured that getting in the pool is something....better than sitting in the recliner demolishing some chips or something    ( I would love to sit with a bag of chips BTW )


----------



## Erin13178

james'mommy said:


> Last night I weighed in at 135 pounds. Down a total of 30 pounds.



You are my hero!  Seriously what I would give to weigh 135.  You rock!


----------



## Erin13178

So this morning I am 153.2.  Which is up 1.6 lbs from last Friday, but I'm totally back on it and not backsliding again.  

Why on why do I love food so?  Why is it just so hard?  And why once I start eating bad, is it so hard to stop?  Grrrrr!


----------



## tink2007

Waht a great idea. We can all stand to loss a few.:W:


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Erin13178 said:


> So this morning I am 153.2.  Which is up 1.6 lbs from last Friday, but I'm totally back on it and not backsliding again.
> 
> Why on why do I love food so?  Why is it just so hard?  And why once I start eating bad, is it so hard to stop?  Grrrrr!



Hang in there..I've found that us girls do have a tendency to go up a bit some weeks. Next week it will probably all be gone, plus another pound or so You have been doing soooo well!!

I weigh in Sunday, here's hoping for another week of some weight loss, I've been on a roll lately. BTW, we weigh the same thing, 153! I'm just dying to be in the 140s!Before I started gaining my weight I was 133 or so,(I'm5"8 or 5'9) but I don't know if I can get back to that, I think I'd be happy around 140 now.


----------



## kimis

I love this thread!!!  I am a 51 yr old who wieghs 231 pounds.  I just had major cervical spine surgery one month ago so I still have to be careful.  I am wanting to go on adkins and exercise.  I would like to lose 50 pounds by our Jan trip.  pray for me


----------



## DopeysMommy

HI!

I am a newbie who is planning a BIG 2010!!

1.  April-finally finish grad school-Library Science to be a school librarian
2.  May-1st Disney trip (hopefully!)
3. June -20 year high school reunion.  I was VERY thin in high school.  I am decidedly NOT now.  

I love the thought of this board.  I have my Weight Watchers stuff, and want to lose 33 pounds by May 2010.  Someone else posted that they didn't want to be as wide as Mickey when they went.  I totally feel the same way!  I can't use baby weight as my excuse, my baby is two!!!  

Sooooo, here goes nothing. . .My name is DopeysMommy and I need to lose weight.  21 months to go.


----------



## eeyoregon

kimis said:


> I love this thread!!!  I am a 51 yr old who wieghs 231 pounds.  I just had major cervical spine surgery one month ago so I still have to be careful.  I am wanting to go on adkins and exercise.  I would like to lose 50 pounds by our Jan trip.  pray for me





DopeysMommy said:


> HI!
> 
> I am a newbie who is planning a BIG 2010!!
> 
> 1.  April-finally finish grad school-Library Science to be a school librarian
> 2.  May-1st Disney trip (hopefully!)
> 3. June -20 year high school reunion.  I was VERY thin in high school.  I am decidedly NOT now.
> 
> I love the thought of this board.  I have my Weight Watchers stuff, and want to lose 33 pounds by May 2010.  Someone else posted that they didn't want to be as wide as Mickey when they went.  I totally feel the same way!  I can't use baby weight as my excuse, my baby is two!!!
> 
> Sooooo, here goes nothing. . .My name is DopeysMommy and I need to lose weight.  21 months to go.



Welcome both!!!

We'll share the journey together...the ups and the downs!

I am off to my 20 year reunion tonight.  Wishing I had gotten motivated 6 months ago.  But I guess I should be happy that I am 7 lbs lighter than I was 4 weeks ago.  I didn't get FAT in a month so I ain't gonna get skinny in a month.  Baby steps.

gina


----------



## charlinn

Hello,

I would like to join   Here are my stat's...just started back on WW on Tuesday July 29th.

35 year's old
Mother of a 13 year old son and 4 year old daughter
Doing Weight Watchers - Counting Points (Flex)
Work Full Time (selling food to Restaurants, Hotels, Casino's, Etc)
Current Weight - 245lbs
Goal Weight - 175lbs

1st Goal - Loose 20lbs by Dec. 7th, 2008..for our trip to DL (first time we're going for the Holiday Decorations)

I just used 12 of my extra weekly points after looking at all the pictures of food in DL and WDW on the DISboards...ugh..mental note...no more looking at pic's of food!  

I do plan on going off plan for our trip...then right back on when we return.


----------



## bucket o' butter

Just returned from Disney last week. I think I am wider than Mickey (see avatar!!!) unfortunately. Ha! Ha! But we are going back next summer and my goal is to slim down big time. I have been really trying to lose weight seriously for about a year. I started at 221 and got down to 197. I have put a few back on and am now at 207.  I am in a weight loss program with my FIL at our local YMCA so I am motivated. My downfall is chocolate and ice cream. I seem to have no will power when it comes to those two things. I am going to check in at this board everyday because reading what other people have done really helps. Thank you for starting this thread. I think it will help me a lot!


----------



## zigfam4

My BFF and myself just started WW.  Last Thursday night was our first weigh-in.  It's funny we're only 2 lbs apart - we have a lot of the same food addictions..   I used to have WW meetings on Tuesday's a long time ago and I LOVE the thought on going on Thursday night's now because it gives me lots of encouragement before the weekend (my crash time).  Here's going out to all you WW buddies! 

Program: WW - Flex Points
Current Weight: 187 lbs
Goal Weight: 135-140 lbs (I can't decide until I get there)
Personal Goals: Buy an elliptical and USE it, stop drinking Mt. Dew, try, try, try because 9 months from now I'll be beating myself up if I didn't succeed!


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Weighed in this AM, down another pound this week. I was hoping for 2, but I'll take it... Now at 152....Goal of 140


----------



## Pokprincess

Hi... so I had some issues, but back track now. Thanks for accepting me in... 
 

Program:  Started the Flat Belly Diet ...8/3
Current W: 168
Goal: 130
By: December.. for my company Christmas Party !

I commit to:  Exercising daily.. (have been for 1 week now) 

Been using my Gazelle everyday... Just bought wii fit today, the kids think it's for them... 

Anyway... I will check in, because this diet sounds healthy, and I can eat food. We shall see....

Antoinette


----------



## LovinPooh

ughh...that time of the month and dieting just dont mix. I have eaten everything in site today.


----------



## emh1129

james'mommy said:


> Last night I weighed in at 135 pounds. Down a total of 30 pounds.



Congrats!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Since I first "weighed" in, instead of losing, I gained 3 pounds. Over the last week, I've lost 8 days I've lost 2.5. So I'm almost back to the weight I was when I decided to lose weight.  My goal is till to lose about 25, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## steelebug

Well, I went through the fridge and pantry this weekend and got rid of alot of junk.  Bought more fresh fruit and veggies.  I also have started with C25k which stands for  a jogging/walking program that gets you from couch to running a 5K in about 8-9 weeks.  You can download music onto an ipod or mp3 player and it starts you out walking and then signals you to jog for 90 seconds then walk etc.  Each week your jogging gets longer until you are jogging/running for about 30 minutes which is about 3.2 miles.  I read an article where a women changed her diet, started the program and lost about 30 lbs.  If she can do it so can I.  You do the program 3 days a week.  I will keep you posted.

current weight 147
goal weight 117
plan c25k and better diet, smaller portions, no soda lots of water.
mom to 3 (3,6,and 8) and work full time


----------



## JaxJags08

steelebug said:


> Well, I went through the fridge and pantry this weekend and got rid of alot of junk.  Bought more fresh fruit and veggies.  I also have started with C25k which stands for  a jogging/walking program that gets you from couch to running a 5K in about 8-9 weeks.  You can download music onto an ipod or mp3 player and it starts you out walking and then signals you to jog for 90 seconds then walk etc.  Each week your jogging gets longer until you are jogging/running for about 30 minutes which is about 3.2 miles.  I read an article where a women changed her diet, started the program and lost about 30 lbs.  If she can do it so can I.  You do the program 3 days a week.  I will keep you posted.
> 
> current weight 147
> goal weight 117
> plan c25k and better diet, smaller portions, no soda lots of water.
> mom to 3 (3,6,and 8) and work full time



Thanks for mentioning this!  I had never heard of that download - I might try it.


----------



## licountrygirl

AND I haven't lost anything, in fact, I might have even gained. I have 4 months til my Disney trip and this weekend I spent some time in Queens. Full length glass windows on the shops - my reflection was scary. I mean, oh my goodness, that can't be me - scary!

I went to the weight watchers website and see that they are not offering free registration right now - why is that always the case when you want to join - but they do have that monthly plan that includes registration.

I gotta do it. I'm telling you, just the thought of walking through that door is killing me. I don't want to get on that scale, I don't want to hear all the golf claps for the people who've lost weight. I want to slink in, get hit over the head with my weight, and slink out. Maybe that's why I've never become a lifetime member?????? 

I won't post any stats until I officially join and know for sure how much I weigh. 4 months to do it - I think I need to lose at least 30 pounds - maybe even more (depends on what the scale says.) Think I have a chance?

I am a bored eater. I eat when I'm bored. I am off all summer and there's many times to "bored eat." I hate water. I know I have to drink it to get anywhere with this weight loss.

My last attempt at weight watchers, I lost 17 pounds and hit that ever loving plateau and couldn't lose another pound. It all came back and then some.

I am always hungry when I do WW. I gotta find ways to keep the hunger AND the points down.

Ok, sorry I've been ranting. I'll shutup now and find out when the local WW has their next meeting time.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

licountrygirl said:


> AND I haven't lost anything, in fact, I might have even gained. I have 4 months til my Disney trip and this weekend I spent some time in Queens. Full length glass windows on the shops - my reflection was scary. I mean, oh my goodness, that can't be me - scary!
> 
> I went to the weight watchers website and see that they are not offering free registration right now - why is that always the case when you want to join - but they do have that monthly plan that includes registration.
> 
> I gotta do it. I'm telling you, just the thought of walking through that door is killing me. I don't want to get on that scale, I don't want to hear all the golf claps for the people who've lost weight. I want to slink in, get hit over the head with my weight, and slink out. Maybe that's why I've never become a lifetime member??????
> 
> I won't post any stats until I officially join and know for sure how much I weigh. 4 months to do it - I think I need to lose at least 30 pounds - maybe even more (depends on what the scale says.) Think I have a chance?
> 
> I am a bored eater. I eat when I'm bored. I am off all summer and there's many times to "bored eat." I hate water. I know I have to drink it to get anywhere with this weight loss.
> 
> My last attempt at weight watchers, I lost 17 pounds and hit that ever loving plateau and couldn't lose another pound. It all came back and then some.
> 
> I am always hungry when I do WW. I gotta find ways to keep the hunger AND the points down.
> 
> Ok, sorry I've been ranting. I'll shutup now and find out when the local WW has their next meeting time.




You absolutely can do it!!  If you need to lose 30 pounds in 4 months, it's a little less than 2 pounds a week. Or you can look at it as a little more than one pound a week.  Good luck!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

steelebug said:


> Well, I went through the fridge and pantry this weekend and got rid of alot of junk.  Bought more fresh fruit and veggies.  I also have started with C25k which stands for  a jogging/walking program that gets you from couch to running a 5K in about 8-9 weeks.  You can download music onto an ipod or mp3 player and it starts you out walking and then signals you to jog for 90 seconds then walk etc.  Each week your jogging gets longer until you are jogging/running for about 30 minutes which is about 3.2 miles.  I read an article where a women changed her diet, started the program and lost about 30 lbs.  If she can do it so can I.  You do the program 3 days a week.  I will keep you posted.
> 
> current weight 147
> goal weight 117
> plan c25k and better diet, smaller portions, no soda lots of water.
> mom to 3 (3,6,and 8) and work full time



Hey if you cant get the files to download pm me I have the mp3 for this ... 
i can email em i did it too its easy and if you dont like to run (me) you can also vary it i speed walk when he says jog my knee is damaged so i was told not to run


----------



## LittleSeacow

I'm checking in for my weekly update and I have made more progress to my goal!  I lost another 2.5 pounds the week.  I'm so excited because I only have 10 more pounds till my goal!

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## steelebug

I got it downloaded.  Tonight will be night 2.  I don't mind to run I just need to ease into it so I don't get discouraged.  C25k is doing a 5k run on Oct 11.  It is that everyone runs in their own timezone at the same time.  I think I am going to sign up so I have a goal.  Did you lose any weight when you added this into your routine?


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all!

Well, my big bro and his son were up from Florida last week, so I didn't eat well, and never got to exercise (unless you count walking around Great Adventure) so I was prepared to see a good size gain on the scale today......  BUT I WAS DOWN 2 OUNCES!  Not much of a loss at all, but I was ready to see a 2-4 pound gain, so I was really happy.  Back on this week for good, no more stupid weeks off!!  I've been eating well, and I'm going to go out for my walk tonight after DH gets home.  Hope everyone else has a great week!!!


PS - New avatar just taken last week.  My girls are in it as well, but I cropped them out because with all 3 of us the picture was to small.  When I lose even more weight I'll do a full body one!


----------



## Huskerfamilyof5

I saw this thread and read some of the entries. I have not seen anyone like me yet, but maybe someone is out there like me. We decided to go to WDW last year and in addition to family health history issues and trying WW several times, I decided to have the lap band surgery. My surgery was on Oct. 24, 2007, and as of today I have lost 90 pounds. I feel better than I have in a long time. I would like to lose 40 more before we leave in Dec. for WDW, that is the weight I weighed the last time we were there (thanks to WW) six years ago. Everyone keep up the good work, it is not easy. I walk 4 miles a day and bike too.


----------



## licountrygirl

I joined Weight Watchers tonight. 37 pounds to get to my goal weight. Can I do it by December? Not sure, but I gotta try.


----------



## lorainfam

Hey all,

Well my week started off GREAT!!!  I finally broke through the plateau, walked like crazy and lost 5 lbs!!!!  Well, yesterday we took our youngest daughter to camp and of course we ate out on the way home and I gained back 2.6 lbs   It also didn't help that it became my time of the month yesterday.  I now have to get back on track again.  I now have 42lbs to go to reach my goal.  Stay stong and know that we CAN do it


----------



## JackJack08

Hi everyone!! Any room for me?? We are going for MMNSSHP this year, and I am fat. I hate it.....I need to lose 60 lbs. Of course I can't do it by then....but I should be able to lose some, right!!!? You guys seem so motivated.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all, just checking in.  My next weigh in isn't till Monday, but I REALLY hope to move my ticker from 50lb to 55lbs!  I've been walking/jogging every day, sometimes twice a day, and eating really well.  Hope everyone else is having a good diet / exercise time!!  WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## ChrisMouse

Hope I can join you all.  We have two trips on the horizon...DH and I are having a second honeymoon in November (married 13 years and had our first honeymoon at WDW), and then our whole family is going next May.

I *REALLY* need to lose weight before both trips.  I'm hoping to lose 25 pounds by November 10th and be at my goal weight by the trip in May.

I need some pals to encourage me along...can I join you all for support and encouragement?

Thanks!


----------



## badblackpug

Hi all, just thought I would pat myself on the back a little.  I started my diet (Medifast) 01/01/08 and as of 08/01/08 I have lost 101 lbs!  

I am sooooo looking forward to WDW and the DDP!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

badblackpug said:


> Hi all, just thought I would pat myself on the back a little.  I started my diet (Medifast) 01/01/08 and as of 08/01/08 I have lost 101 lbs!
> 
> I am sooooo looking forward to WDW and the DDP!




Wow, thats a lot of weight very fast - did you consult a Dr durring this?


----------



## Ilvolare

Well for a week now nothing then today I had lost another 4lbs . I need to get back to the dog shows I always loose more weight when I am showing but now that it is summer in Texas there is not much going on too HOT!!! Everyone keep it up .

                                      May He Bless

Spinone Club of North Texas
Ilvolare Spinoni
Erica


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Weighed in today, down another pound! 2 would have been better, but at least its 1! I had a bad week, little exercise. Very busy with unplanned activites. Oh well, school starts this week, maybe I'll have more time to work out. 11 pounds to go for my ultimate goal, 2 pounds to go for my Disney goal!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

ATTENTION EVERYONE!!  I have found the key to losing weight.  I haven't been on in a while, so let me set the stage:  I am 37, 199lbs as of 10am today.  I have incredible stamina, but am still fat.  I am trying to watch what I eat, but like all of us, there are several things in my way:  A 6 year old, 4 year old, 2 year old, full time job, and company business. So finding time for the gym has been, well, difficult.  So, I just joined this new gym called "The Rush".  Could really care less about the amenities.  I mean, it's nice, indoor lap pool, rock wall, yada yada, spin classes, yada.  But the KIDS AREA!!  Small scale indoor playground like McD's, flatscreen TV for Disney movies, 3 playstations, indoor games, HOLY COW!!  At any rate, when your kids get up on a Sunday and say, Mommy can we go to the gym, you go.  Talk about motivation!!


----------



## Pokprincess

Hi...So since I started I have lost 4 lbs, I would like it to be more, because I always hear people.. well the first week I lost like 8 pounds !

In any case, I did that.  I would have like to loose 10 at least before vacation next week. I couldn't do the flat belly diet, couldn't stand that sassy water. So, back to my weight watchers. Seems to work best, but very slowly. Usually get discouraged & eat more, but trying to stay on track. 

Been exercising at least 4 days a week.. started doing this Wii Fit thing that we bought for the kids, OMG my stomach is really sore from doing the hula hupping.. it really works your abs. So that's where I am for now...

And wow the weight loss on midifast... that's incredible.


----------



## siestakeys04

Hi I saw this thread to see what it is all about. Well I like it. Its free and up to me. I really enjoying listen and reading about everyday women like me who need to drop some pounds. I am not going to DW until next summer but would like to take some weight off. It gets harder to move caring extra weight.

My reasons for losing:
1. I have a hypothyroid (sluggish) is that an excuse no because I lost a few pounds a year ago, but got into school and lost my head with eatting on the go 

2. I want to be healthy I have two kids and a husband I want to grow old with him and be able to take my grandkids to WDW. 

3. Lane Bryant clothes are to expensive.  

4. I have hate it when I put myself down for not having any success.  

I went to sparklepeople (I just read this post today) and signed up. I like seeing what I eat and being able to purchase these simple foods. I will start packing my lunch, to save money (for disney of course )

Spend less time


----------



## lorainfam

Checking in....  It has been a good week, was gone all weekend and no scale in sight.  When I returned home and weighed in I am down another 3 pounds  .  I have 39 more pounds to go to reach my goal!!!

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## licountrygirl

I just got back from Weight Watchers and this was my first full week on it. I know we all lose more in that first week than on normal weeks, but I was so proud to be down 7.6lbs! Yay me!  

Now to just stick with it!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

licountrygirl said:


> I just got back from Weight Watchers and this was my first full week on it. I know we all lose more in that first week than on normal weeks, but I was so proud to be down 7.6lbs! Yay me!
> 
> Now to just stick with it!



That is a great start for your first week. You should be proud.


----------



## licountrygirl

Thanks for the vote of confidence.

I just wanted to share something that I learned at the meeting this morning.

It's a bread from Arnold Select - called Sandwich Thins. They are really good and are only 1 point! It's the same idea, I guess, as a pita - but they are cut completely in half like a regular slice of bread. I got the multi grain but they also have a white version. I don't know what the points are on the white.

5 grams of fiber per serving!


----------



## Murrlene

Wow you ladies are awsome.  I am too starting a diet.  My hubby and I are 100 over weight and are trying.  So, we are going to Disney next June/July and man I have been there it is hot and if your overweight it is no fun.  So, we are on a mission to loose 1 to 2 lbs a week, so the walking has begun, and all the white stuff is out of my house.  We are lucky right now because we have a garden and all the fresh veggies are in and all so good.   So everyone keep your fingers crossed for me.  I think when we figured it out if we could do it we would be down 60lbs.  And man my knees will also be doing the happy dance. 

Congrads to everyone on there success.


----------



## licountrygirl

Welcome, Murrlene! 2lbs a week is a great goal - all the best to you!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Happy to say I have a new ticker!!  55 pounds down, 20 to go - at least till my tattoo!  Then I want another 20-30 off after that!  WW is awsome!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

How do I get the tickers?  I want a goal ticker too!


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 206lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



Well, I was down 6lbs... then we went camping for two weeks and I gained back 4lbs.  I'm back down again to 206lbs.

The good news is that we just bought a Wii and Wii Fit.  I've been doing a minimum 30 minutes per day on it for 4 days (since we bought it) and usually going for closer to an hour.  It's so much fun and even though I'm working up a sweat and getting sore muscles, it doesn't feel like exercise. 

I've also been really good on my weight watchers this week.  Hopefully I'll have better results in another week or so.


----------



## JaxJags08

bunkkinsmom said:


> How do I get the tickers?  I want a goal ticker too!



If you see a ticker that you like, go to the website listed on the ticker.  It will then allow you to create your own.  Then you just embed the code it gives you into your signature.


----------



## Dismom55

I thought I might jump in here, I have been trying to lose for some time now, actually have lost 40 lbs but still have a ways to go.  I have several health issues that really slows me down, the worst being I am 53 yrs old and it can be hard at my age.  Add to that hypothyroid, diabetes, just to name a few.

I am taking my mother (77 yr old) to Disney Sep 09, so really must get into shape.  That basically gives me about 1 yr to make a difference here.

I am sure if we keep trying we all can do this.


----------



## Murrlene

bunkkinsmom said:


> How do I get the tickers?  I want a goal ticker too!




Did I do my ticker right??  60lbs is my goal.  Or should it be for what i have lost??

I know all these technical questions??


----------



## Murrlene

Ok, my question is for everyone, how do you spend your time that you use to snack or eat all those things we should not??  

I know, I am so bad infront of the TV at night.  So I have cut way back on my TV time and have filled that time with rubberstamping and scrapbooking.  But I find I still get the munchies doing that.  I keep trying to fill that void with water, but you know water aint no cookie.

So how do you do it?


----------



## Dismom55

For me watching tv and snacking was the downfall, so two things, 1. added fresh fruit and veggies so I felt full longer, 2. I have an eating cut off, nothing after 8p (unless we have not had dinner yet, and that happens when my son has a ball game).  

Tip, I have light weights, when viewing tv I lift them, just little 1-2 lb single hand held.  Can used canned veggies if you don't have them.  Keeps my hands busy so I can not absently mindedly pick up snack.

Another tip, I keep 100 calorie or less snacks on hand, that might range from the little bags of prepackaged things to fresh fruit.  Those are my snack now, so when I absolutely have to munch on something, that is what I grab, only one is necessary.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Okay I am officially in on this...I had lost about 25 pounds starting last September....I have now gained 10 back  but I want to get back on track!   This board is so encouraging and I love all the tips!  This is the motivation I have been looking for!!!


----------



## PEANUT1

Hi all!!! I will take all of the support I can get.  I want to lose 30lbs.  I joined WW 3 weeks ago and so far 6lbs gone.


----------



## scrappinggirl

I am on WW also and trying to lose weight for WDW!  I am down 9 and can't lose anymore.  I don't know what to do. I also hurt my ankle so I can't walk like I use to.
I needed to send this message so I could get to 10 sent and add my ticker on.  Wish me luck?!


----------



## scrappinggirl

I am trying to add my ticker!

_______________________
<a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/">
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10728;99/st/20081002/e/Walt+Disney+World/k/c9f3/event.png"></a>


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Murrlene said:


> Ok, my question is for everyone, how do you spend your time that you use to snack or eat all those things we should not??



I don't eat anything past 6pm, no matter what.  If I know I wont be home durring dinner, I take some healthy snacks with me (like fruits or veggies or something like that).  Lots of nights, I go for a walk about an hour or two after dinner, and that really helps too, plus its extra exercise.


----------



## zigfam4

scrappinggirl said:


> I am trying to add my ticker!
> 
> _______________________
> <a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/">
> <img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10728;99/st/20081002/e/Walt+Disney+World/k/c9f3/event.png"></a>



A little hint on adding your ticker.  Do the "cut and paste" instead of "copy and paste".  I tried doing copy and paste and all I got were was the .url code like what you have above.  Also, you can preview your signature by clicking on a button so you know if it's right or not before it gets posted.  I had to try several times so keep working on it.  I'll be able to update my ticker tonight after my WW weigh-in.  It's my 2nd full week - I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get to 5 lbs.


----------



## zigfam4

Murrlene said:


> Ok, my question is for everyone, how do you spend your time that you use to snack or eat all those things we should not??
> 
> I know, I am so bad infront of the TV at night.  So I have cut way back on my TV time and have filled that time with rubberstamping and scrapbooking.  But I find I still get the munchies doing that.  I keep trying to fill that void with water, but you know water aint no cookie.
> 
> So how do you do it?



I agree "water ain't no cookie".  Fortunately, I don't get the late night munchies - mine come on in the late afternoon before dinner time.  I try to curb my appetite with a bottle of crystal light and a 100 calorie pack (2 WW points).  I abolustely LOVE the Lorna Doone 100 calorie pack shortbreads.  They really DO taste like the real thing.  I'll probably get in trouble now since I advertised something


----------



## scrappinggirl

Thank you Zigfam4,
Lovetoscrap was very patient and helpful and after several tries I finally got it to work.
I hope you were lighter on the scale and reach your goal!


----------



## Murrlene

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> I don't eat anything past 6pm, no matter what.  If I know I wont be home durring dinner, I take some healthy snacks with me (like fruits or veggies or something like that).  Lots of nights, I go for a walk about an hour or two after dinner, and that really helps too, plus its extra exercise.



I usually walk early in the day, but I think that is a great idea.  You can burn off all the extra from the day and you know I always hit a low in eneregy at the end of the day, maybe this would also help me with that.  I am gonna start tonight and see what happens, (great family time too).  It doesn't take much to get me happy.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Dismom55

If you can do your exercise early in the day, it helps to keep your metabolism reved a bit during the day.  I do a little of both, do my bulk of exercise in the morning, then I do a bit of a walk or about 15 minutes on my stationary bike after dinner.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Murrlene said:


> I usually walk early in the day, but I think that is a great idea.  You can burn off all the extra from the day and you know I always hit a low in eneregy at the end of the day, maybe this would also help me with that.  I am gonna start tonight and see what happens, (great family time too).  It doesn't take much to get me happy.
> 
> Thanks for the support.



Awwww - happy I could help!  My walks are along - I'm a SAMH to my 2 DDs - 22m and 3.5 years - I'll take any alone time I can get!!!  But I think its great that your going to do it with your family, have a great time while buring some calories!

Have fun!


----------



## Normangirls

O.K., I'm in.  I've been looking for some motivation lately, and this is it!  I started dieting because I needed to, but I am using Disney (in October) as my goal and reward.

I haven't read all of the posts yet, but I noticed some comments about NutirSystem.  I've been doing it for about two months now, and I love it.  No, the food is not, but it really shows the importance of portion control.  It is also convenient.  And the daily requirements for the food you add yourself (fruits, veggies, dairy) makes you consider what a "healthy" diet looks like (like how many fruit/vegetable servings you should eat daily).  It's worked for me, and my kids are eating much better (They are happy with a banana for a snack instead of a candy bar!  Amazing!).

Anyway, here are my stats.  Thanks for the great thread.

Name:  Anna
Age:  40
Location:  Ohio
Diet:  NutriSystem
Exercise:  bought a treadmill two weeks ago, do 30 minutes every morning
Weight at start:  232
Goal:  140
Currently:  191


----------



## LittleSeacow

These last ten pounds I have been trying to lose are killing me!  When I started the diet I was losing 2-3 pounds a week.  Now I am doing a 1/2 a pound a week.  I guess i shouldn't complain because at least the numbers are still headed in the right direction!  
Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## Murrlene

Ok, ladies, I have done it.  I am down my first 3 lbs.  I had some dental work done this week so it was pretty easy to stay away from alot of junk.  I have been cleaning my house and purging all the extra clutter.  (which I never do) I think this has helped.  I have changed up my time infront of the TV and getting alot of little things done around the house.  Plus I walked this past week 4 days.  It has been rainy here.  

I just was so excited, Mickey is gonna see a new me this time.


----------



## charlinn

Hello all...down 5.4lbs doing WW!!  I am so excited!  I am now on week 3 weigh in on Tuesdays...My first goal is 20lbs by Disneyland Trip (Dec. 2008)...1/4 of the way there!!


----------



## licountrygirl

Hi everyone - just weighed in for the 2nd time at Weight Watchers and I was down 2.4lbs for a total of 10 pounds!!! I soooo hope that next week I can get out of the 200lbs range! I noticed my top goal weight for my height is 169. I can't see me ever being 169, but I can't reach lifetime without it. They told me that exceptions can be made with a doctor's note but I guess we'll tackle that when it comes.

I now have 2 stars on my bookmark!! yay me!!

And yay to everyone on their progress!!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

licountrygirl said:


> Hi everyone - just weighed in for the 2nd time at Weight Watchers and I was down 2.4lbs for a total of 10 pounds!!! I soooo hope that next week I can get out of the 200lbs range! I noticed my top goal weight for my height is 169. I can't see me ever being 169, but I can't reach lifetime without it. They told me that exceptions can be made with a doctor's note but I guess we'll tackle that when it comes.
> 
> I now have 2 stars on my bookmark!! yay me!!
> 
> And yay to everyone on their progress!!!!



Congratulations!!!  You are well on your way!


----------



## disneyworldmomma

well i've been reading this thread since january!!! i was 8 months pregnant so i thought i'd just look for a while then i had baby#3 feb.27 so i thought "to soon i'll just keep looking!" (going to see the mouse in 
sept. 08') but quietly i started dieting and i joined curves (all womens gym only 30min. workouts 3 times a week) but still to shy,scared,(chicken)to post anything. but just reading all you brave and wonderful peoples stories everyday kept my motivated and today was my weigh day at curves and heres my results......

chesney
age:29
start:179lbs.
goal:128lbs.(weight before baby #3)
today's weight:132lbs!!!!!!ALMOST THERE AND I STILL HAVE 30 DAYS TILL WDW!!


----------



## Dismom55

Congratulations, you have done a great job.  Be proud, be very proud


----------



## disneyworldmomma

THANK-YOU!! I WAS AFFRAID I WOULD BE KICKED OFF FOR NOT POSTING SOONER I GUESS I AM KINDA PROUD OF MY SELF BABY WEIGHT SEEMS TO BE VERY HARD TO LOSE!!THANK-YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I played tennis last night - it was sooooo much fun.  There were about 20 of us (and two guys) - I was the best there by far, but that was OK, it was just for fun.  Though I did feel kinda bad - some of the women were pretty old, and here I am slamming returns back to them.... I tried to slow the pace of the ball, but when I do that, I loose accuracy - whatever, it was so much fun!  I'm pretty sore this morning though, I guess tennis uses muscles that jogging doesn't!  Well, at least I found a group to play with every Tuesday till it gets to cold to play - then maybe we can find an indoor team!


----------



## Normangirls

thegrimdwarf said:


> Way to go!
> 
> I wish I could run/jog.  But between my gigantic rack and bad knees, it's a dream, at best.  The most I manage is a brisk stroll.




"Gigantic rack?"  hee hee!

I worked at a health club one summer, and you's be surprised how often we heard this.  Our personal trainers always had some good ideas to get people started -- stationary bike, elliptical machines, swimming.  Bad knees are the worst, but you may have some options that don't cause you pain.

Good luck, and yes we can do this!  Do it for Mickey!


----------



## Dismom55

My knees do give me fits and of course my really terrible back, regular stationary bike is not for me, but I have a recumbant bike and it is even kind to my knees.  If you have never tried one, you might like to try for those who have pain issues with knees or back.


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 202lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



I've been faithfully doing Wii Fit for a minimum of 30 minutes per day, 4 days per week and it's working!  My muscles are feeling stronger and I'm feeling better.  I can't wait to break the 200lbs mark.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I had to weigh in 2 days early this week because DH and I are going to Atlantic City, and I know we will be hitting the buffets!  So in the 5 days, I lost over 3 pounds!  I've hit my 60lbs mark - I'm really happy with that!  I just hope I don't gain it all back with one buffet!  Hope everyone else has a great weekend!


----------



## Ilvolare

I have been loosing a pound to 2 pounds a week after my fast pace start of 30lbs in a month and a half. I am feeling much better and cant wait to get to Disney in 20 days. Keep it up everyone and I just love reading all the posts yall inspire me.


----------



## Dismom55

You are doing great, 2 lbs a week is a good way to keep it off.  Have lots of fun and keep eating healthy.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Can I join in?  I am planning on joining a gym at the beginning of September when both kids will be in school.  Well DS will be for 2.5 hours, enough to go work out.  I would like to lose about 25-30 before our January trip in 4 months!  I would love to be able to have somewhere to come and brag or pout if I need to.    I want to be able to walk around WDW without getting tired and I also want to look back at my pictures and not cringe.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Murrlene said:


> Ok, my question is for everyone, how do you spend your time that you use to snack or eat all those things we should not??
> So how do you do it?



I chew gum.  Sometimes I just need to feel like I am chewing something.    I also air pop popcorn when I HAVE to have something.


----------



## lmillercrew

Can I join this thread? I lost 35 lbs 2 years ago and gained it all back. My only saving grace is that I was working out for a year so my clothes aren't the same size as they used to be. But I used to be a reg size 16, now I'm a plus 16/18. Don't want to be there anymore. So, I'm starting out at 214 lbs and would love to get back down to my 175. That's a realistic goal for me. I need to get back into the exercising habit. Don't want chub rub the next time I'm at Disney! Thanks for inspiring me ladies and gents


----------



## Dismom55

Oh my, I guess I was rude, I did not ask permission to join in, just jumped right in, sorry hope no one minded.

If you don't mind I will answer the question tho, first off I scrapbook my disney trips instead of snacking, second I spend time on the computer in Disney chat groups, last I do a little more exercising or spending time with my family NOT eating, do things together.


----------



## carmie3377

I just found this thread.  I've been loosing weight for Mickey on my own, but what a better way to do!  I started in May so I'll list that as my starting date:
Start Weight: 155 (BMI 25)
Current Weight (4 days ago): 144 (BMI 23.2)
Goal:  135 (BMI 21.8)
Current Diet:  Low Carb
Current Exercise:  Curves 3-5 30 minute workouts per week

At first, I tried Nutrisystem - didn't work.  Then just low fat/low calorie - weight was coming off slooooowly.  Finally I decided to try low carb and that is the trick.  Several years ago I lost 25 pounds in 3 months by doing Curves and Low Carb and kept it off for 2 years until getting prego with DS.  I hope to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight but don't know if it will be happening before we go to Disney.  I will have to loose 2 pounds per week if I want to achieve 135 before going.  I know that is  doable ONLY if I stick with my routine.  It is very difficult when everyone else in my house can eat what ever and as much as they want and not gain weight.  Plus, t hose last 10 pounds are SO hard.  Monday, I'll weigh again at Curves and hopefully be down a couple of more pounds.


----------



## Dismom55

I wish you well on your goal, just remember the weight will come back if you are eating in a fashion that you can not sustain.  That does not mean you will never be able to have treats, just have to be picky when you do have them.  I like to think of my weight loss efforts as a healthy eating plan, not a diet.  Diet means I will stop when I reach my goal, healthy eating plan to me means this is the way I choose to eat the rest of my life.

Good luck, you are doing great.


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Just want to share that yesterday I attained my Disney Goal! I'm now in the 140s, although barely, but that was my goal for Disney. My ultimate goal is 140, so I'm feeling much better about it! Thanks for letting me rejoice!       27 pounds lost....

Going to Disney very soon! See ticker!


----------



## momma of 2

Congrads that is awesome.  You should be sooo proud of yourself!!!!!


----------



## lmillercrew

Congrats on reaching your goal


----------



## wrighter

Congratulations, HaleysMomMom!  You must be even that much more excited (is that even possible?) about your upcoming WDW trip.  I hope to be in your shoes come January.

If I may, I'd love to join this thread.  Just this past weekend, after a three week vacation of eating and drinking my way around the Pacific Northwest, I took things into my own hands and decided to get with the program for good.  No more little cheats here and there, which always explode into big cheats.  No more saying I'm okay with who I am and therefore okay with what I look like.  

I DO NOT WANT TO LOOK LIKE THIS ANYMORE!!!

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be a stick.  But a little less padding would be nice. 

Starting weight: 175.8
Goal weight: 145
Method: 1200 cals/day, low sugar, low carb
Exercise:  3-4 days/week at gym (cardio and weights)

Not sure that 30 lbs in 5 months is realistic, so my goal for Mickey is to break under 150.  Still a serious goal, but I think fairly realistic.

Here's to less of me for Mickey to love!


----------



## stitchlover

wrighter said:


> Not sure that 30 lbs in 5 months is realistic, so my goal for Mickey is to break under 150.  Still a serious goal, but I think fairly realistic.



That is VERY realistic.  I lost 99 in 11 months.  You can definitely do 30 lbs in 5 months.

Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## HALEYSMOMMOM

Thanks to everyone!! And yes I am just as excited about the trip! 

Wrighter- I started out at 176, very close to you. I think I started dieting in February. My weight has came off slowly, but having never had to lose weight before, I wasn't sure really how hard I had to work at it. Now I know, and know what I need to do to lose the rest. Dedication!! The good news- I never went backward, and hope I never will! 

Now my struggle is, can I be happy with 140 once I'm there, or should I try to lose more? I used to be 133 (5'9) before I started gaining, probably about 6 yrs ago,  but I'm allowing myself a bit because of age and muscle gain. I suppose I should let it go at that. My Bmi is currently 22, it will be 21 if get to 140.


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this thread but I need some support for the last 10 pounds! I had a baby in January and gained too much weight. That, coupled, with my newlywed gain (married 3 years ago) had me not feeling so good about the way I look! 
I am 10 lbs away from my weight on my wedding and one size away from the size 6 I used to be! Right now I'm in an 8 and the right after the baby, I was in a 16. That is the biggest I have ever been.
My motivation is: 
1. Be a good role model for dd
2. Look hot and sexy in a bathing suit again for my 30th Birthday trip to the Turks and Caicos
3. Be healthy
4. Fit into the beautiful size 6 clothes that I have.

I have approx. 5 weeks to lose this last 10 lbs! I hope I can do it! Reading about all of your success has really helped me!


----------



## JaxJags08

VeroBeachGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this thread but I need some support for the last 10 pounds! I had a baby in January and gained too much weight. That, coupled, with my newlywed gain (married 3 years ago) had me not feeling so good about the way I look!
> I am 10 lbs away from my weight on my wedding and one size away from the size 6 I used to be! Right now I'm in an 8 and the right after the baby, I was in a 16. That is the biggest I have ever been.
> My motivation is:
> 1. Be a good role model for dd
> 2. Look hot and sexy in a bathing suit again for my 30th Birthday trip to the Turks and Caicos
> 3. Be healthy
> 4. Fit into the beautiful size 6 clothes that I have.
> 
> I have approx. 5 weeks to lose this last 10 lbs! I hope I can do it! Reading about all of your success has really helped me!



You can do it!  I was in the same boat as you.  DD is almost 2 and I've been battling with my last 5 lbs to get down to my pre-baby weight for so long.  Over the last month, I've been really conscientious about what I eat because I wanted to lose it by the time we go to AK later this month.  Well, I'm now down to my last 2 lbs and I'm feeling so invigorated about it!  I've been eating a lot of fruit for snacks and really controlling my portions for meals.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I joined curves today.  Very excited that the kids are back to school so I can do this!


----------



## james'mommy

I finally broke 130. The scale read 129 this morning. I can fit in to my size 6 Lucky jeans. I started out at 165 about 5 months ago. And I've been sidelined the last 2 weeks with recover from foot surgery.


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

james'mommy said:


> I finally broke 130. The scale read 129 this morning. I can fit in to my size 6 Lucky jeans. I started out at 165 about 5 months ago. And I've been sidelined the last 2 weeks with recover from foot surgery.



Awesome! Doesn't it feel good? I can't wait to slip back into my "normal"  jeans either!


----------



## licountrygirl

Just had my weigh in this morning at WW. Down 2.4 - was up .4 last week - sooooo, 2 more pounds down! Total weight loss in 4 weeks - 12lbs!

Mickey, here we come!!!!!


----------



## princess&her4princes

Can I join in? We're going in December and would love to get at least 15 lbs. (trying to realistic here!) before then, but would love to take 20 lbs. off. I'm a Mom to three young boys but my baby is now 14 months and I've done great getting all that baby weight off but now I want to get off what I've kept on from all the pregnancies....about 20 lbs. I started walking and doing great losing in early July, ended up having my appendix removed by emergency surgery and was laid up about 3 weeks and lost my motivation. But it's back and I'm ready!!!  I would love to be "skinny (for me!)" for our trip and when I see my best friend again after 4 months. Her and her family and meeting us from Philly in WDW for the tripe we've been planning since we both had our first children. I would love any encourgaement I can get! Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

I weighed myself this morning and I am down 4 pounds! Only 4.5 more pounds to go! I can't believe it. I went to 2 dinner parties this weekend, so I thought I ate too much. I guess I did really well with portion control! 
I am happy about the weight loss but am discovering post baby body is completely different! The same clothes pre and post baby look completely different. I have a little pooch at my tummy and my hips seem more "vavoomy!" I can now fit into the size six pants, but they just look so different post baby. Any insight?


----------



## JaxJags08

VeroBeachGirl said:


> I weighed myself this morning and I am down 4 pounds! Only 4.5 more pounds to go! I can't believe it. I went to 2 dinner parties this weekend, so I thought I ate too much. I guess I did really well with portion control!
> I am happy about the weight loss but am discovering post baby body is completely different! The same clothes pre and post baby look completely different. I have a little pooch at my tummy and my hips seem more "vavoomy!" I can now fit into the size six pants, but they just look so different post baby. Any insight?



I've found the same thing.  I got a bunch of pre-baby clothes back from my sister and some of the tops don't look the same.  I still have about 2 lbs to go, so maybe they'll look better once I'm there.  I know that my arms and shoulders are much stronger now since I've been carrying around my DD.  Or maybe I remember them fitting better than they actually did.  I don't mind the hips and butt so much - I actually kind of like being a little more curvy.  I'm just going to try to work on ab exercises (crunches, plank position) to try to minimize my tummy pooch. 

I don't want to step on the scale this morning.  There were desserts all around this weekend and I definitely indulged.  I'm going to get back on track today and maybe weigh myself again on Wednesday.


----------



## princess&her4princes

Unfortunately, my post baby (3 of them!) is very different from where I started years ago, especially after three c-sections and nursing...ugh! I'm just trying to reclaim it again and the thought of where everything will go is upsetting...but what can you do? I have three GREAT boys to show for my battlescars (trying to stay positive here!) and a DH that loves me no matter how curvy I am (thank god!!).  I weigh in on Friday morning...good luck to everyone this week!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

I'm very excited - I just moved my WISH ticker from 60 pounds lost to 65 pounds lost!  Yay Me!!!!


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

I'm a week away from my birthday and I exceeded my weight loss goals by 2 pounds!!! Go me! 
To celebrate the big three-ohhhhh, we're going on the 7 day Disney Cruise. I am a little anxious about gaining weight from all the scrumptious food on the cruise. I'm going to bring workout clothes and hit the treadmill or the elliptical once a day. Hopefully, that will counteract the temptation! 
After I get back from the cruise, I need to loose 7 more pounds to be my "wedding weight." I've been married for three years and have an 8 month old, so to me, this is quite an accomplishment. I hope I can do it by my anniversary on December 29th! 
Wish me luck!


----------



## princess&her4princes

Everyone is doing great! Good for you!! I've lost 12 lbs. this month and have 18 more to get back to where I was when we got married.....8 years ago and three boys ago!  I"m hoping to get it off by our Christmas trip to see Mickey and my best friend. I"m hoping to get off the plane and not have her recognize me!! Wish me luck!


----------



## Dismom55

Sounds like everyone is making great progress!  Great going!!!!


----------



## TakeMe2Disney

I'm newer to the boards, but would love to join.  Our trip is 12/26/08-01/03/09.  It's finally time to start losing this baby weight and get a healthy life style, finally!

Starting weight: 161
Goal weight: 140
Method: Weight Watchers
Exercise: We're trying to walk every day and using our Wii fit!

Trying to stay positive when the weekly loss is smaller is my ultimate challenge, but I'm finally ready to do this!


----------



## DizneeMommy

Haven't been on in a while, but everyone's doing great!  I've finally hit the 80 pound mark!


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 198lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs





CDNTech said:


> I've been faithfully doing Wii Fit for a minimum of 30 minutes per day, 4 days per week and it's working!  My muscles are feeling stronger and I'm feeling better.  I can't wait to break the 200lbs mark.



I DID IT!  I broke 200lbs!  I want/need to lose another 10lbs in the next two months and I know I can do it!  I've finally decided to get a Breast Reduction (was a 34F in high school and currently sitting at a 34I).  Since we are done having kids, now is the perfect time.  I have my consulation on November 18th and want/need to be 189lbs for that date.  I need to have a BMI of less than 30 in order for my PS to operate on me.  The surgery won't be until the new year (after Disney trip), but I want to meet that 30 goal by my consultation and then be even smaller by the time the surgery date rolls around.

Still doing WW (faithfully now) and still working out to Wii Fit... Can't wait for the end of October... Jillian Michaels (biggest loser trainer  ) Fitness Ultimatum comes out for the Wii and I know she'll make me kick it up a notch.


----------



## princess&her4princes

CDNTech said:


> I DID IT!  I broke 200lbs!  I want/need to lose another 10lbs in the next two months and I know I can do it!  I've finally decided to get a Breast Reduction (was a 34F in high school and currently sitting at a 34I).  Since we are done having kids, now is the perfect time.  I have my consulation on November 18th and want/need to be 189lbs for that date.  I need to have a BMI of less than 30 in order for my PS to operate on me.  The surgery won't be until the new year (after Disney trip), but I want to meet that 30 goal by my consultation and then be even smaller by the time the surgery date rolls around.
> 
> Still doing WW (faithfully now) and still working out to Wii Fit... Can't wait for the end of October... Jillian Michaels (biggest loser trainer  ) Fitness Ultimatum comes out for the Wii and I know she'll make me kick it up a notch.



Keep up the good work!!!!!! Wow....you're brave for a breast surgery ..it's something I"ve always said I wanted but not sure I could do it....have you looked into it much??? Just curious on how much recovery/cost/etal?


----------



## CDNTech

princess&her4princes said:


> Keep up the good work!!!!!! Wow....you're brave for a breast surgery ..it's something I"ve always said I wanted but not sure I could do it....have you looked into it much??? Just curious on how much recovery/cost/etal?



I've known since just after I finished high school, that once I was done having children I would get this done.  I've had back problems since Grade 11 because of the size and weight of my breasts.

The procedure is mostly covered under my insurance.  I have to pay for some additional lipo to the sides of my breasts for better shaping - considered cosmetic (about $1600), but otherwise it's covered.  I'm in Canada, so it's very different up here as far as insurance covering it goes (fairly simple)... however, I found a fantastic site with tons of info (www.breasthealthonline.org) and I've been doing nothing but reading for the past two months.  That site has women from all across the US and Canada and even Europe on it.  If it's something you want to pursue, I'd start my research there.


----------



## princess&her4princes

CDNTech said:


> I've known since just after I finished high school, that once I was done having children I would get this done.  I've had back problems since Grade 11 because of the size and weight of my breasts.
> 
> The procedure is mostly covered under my insurance.  I have to pay for some additional lipo to the sides of my breasts for better shaping - considered cosmetic (about $1600), but otherwise it's covered.  I'm in Canada, so it's very different up here as far as insurance covering it goes (fairly simple)... however, I found a fantastic site with tons of info (www.breasthealthonline.org) and I've been doing nothing but reading for the past two months.  That site has women from all across the US and Canada and even Europe on it.  If it's something you want to pursue, I'd start my research there.



WOW, thanks! Hope it wasn't too personal to ask? It's something I"ve always said too, once I was done nursing my babies, lost all my weight, something I wanted to do. Thanks for the info, something worth looking into for sure. Best of luck with it!!!!


----------



## CDNTech

princess&her4princes said:


> WOW, thanks! Hope it wasn't too personal to ask? It's something I"ve always said too, once I was done nursing my babies, lost all my weight, something I wanted to do. Thanks for the info, something worth looking into for sure. Best of luck with it!!!!



Nope, not too personal.  I really do view it as a medical procedure that needs to happen.  My back is soooo going to thank me for it this time next year.


----------



## DizneeMommy

CDNTech said:


> I DID IT!  I broke 200lbs!  :



Great job!  Can't wait until I can say that!


----------



## Dismom55

I am looking forward to the day when I can say I am 100 something, so congrats.

I had a cousin who also needed the breast reduction, believe me she had terrible back pain and I understand just how needed the surgery was and how much better she felt after.


----------



## goofygrl4

well I havent really been on here since my first post, but I'd figure I'd give an update. I've lost like three more pounds and Im down a pant size. So that makes me feel great. I've been slacking the past week (VERY STRESSED) but I have two more weeks till my big trip so Im going to kick it in to gear. I just want to get walking more so my legs don't kill me after the first day of walking the parks. I've still been on the elliptical but Im goning to start walking more, I walk 30 on my break at work, but I think im going to walk after the gym for like a half hour as well. I say after becuase I hate tredmills so I'd rather walk out side! Any way it seems like everyone is really doing good, keep up the great work, I know it's nice to have some encouragement so keep it up!


----------



## Jazmine8

Hi all, I haven't been here in like forever. I would like some help from any weigth watcher members. I cannot remeber how to calculate my daily points. I have the new calculator from weight watchers and am excited about this little gadget. Can someone remind how to calculate my daily point allowance please? Thank you, Kim 

My stats:
Old weight 190(lost 20 but 5lbs came back)
CW:175lbs
GW:130-140lbs
Exercise:Elliptical, treadmill
Eating plan: WW, 6 Week Body Makeover, Turbo Jam
First goal to shed 10lbs before my cruise.


----------



## Jazmine8

bumping for some help


----------



## bertegirl

I haven' done the program since I had my daughter 4 years ago, but since the birth my son 6 months ago...I need to. I can get out my books and try and help you out!


----------



## bertegirl

1. Are you
female?- score 2
Male?- score 8
A nursing mom?- score 12

2. How old are you?
17-26- score 4
27-37- score 3
38-47- score 2
48-58- score 1
over 58- score 0

3.What do you weigh?
Enter the first two digits of your weight in pounds.
(for example, if you weight 199, you will add 19 to your score)

4. How tall are you?
Under 51- score 0
51-510- score 1
Over 510- score 2

5. How do you spend most of your day?
Sitting down? score 0
Occasionally sitting? score 2
Walking most of the time? score 4
Doing physically hard work most of the time? score 6

Now add them all together and thats your daily total. It might be higher for some. My WW coordinator said if this is the case, take the difference between your new and old and divide it in half and then add that much to your previous total.


----------



## BigDogHU75

bertegirl said:


> 1. Are you
> female?- score 2
> Male?- score 8
> A nursing mom?- score 12
> 
> 2. How old are you?
> 17-26- score 4
> 27-37- score 3
> 38-47- score 2
> 48-58- score 1
> over 58- score 0
> 
> 3.What do you weigh?
> Enter the first two digits of your weight in pounds.
> (for example, if you weight 199, you will add 19 to your score)
> 
> 4. How tall are you?
> Under 51- score 0
> 51-510- score 1
> Over 510- score 2
> 
> 5. How do you spend most of your day?
> Sitting down? score 0
> Occasionally sitting? score 2
> Walking most of the time? score 4
> Doing physically hard work most of the time? score 6
> 
> Now add them all together and thats your daily total. It might be higher for some. My WW coordinator said if this is the case, take the difference between your new and old and divide it in half and then add that much to your previous total.



I was going to post the same thing.  I am on WW now and by answering the questions above came up with the same daily point allowance as WW.


----------



## Jazmine8

Thanks you two. I found it after googling it ofcourse. I'm aslo on WW website. I haaven't signed up for the mtgs though. I don't have it to spend 40 a month for mtgs and $$ foods that you can purchase. I did however geet a member get me 2 of the new points calculators.


----------



## jackdis

Hi Everyone,
Congrats to all the successes of this group.  I think I was on earlier in the year and now have started WW again, hoping to be successful as well.  We are going to Disney in Dec.  so that is motivating me.  I have been on WW for one week.  Did Core this week. Weigh in is on Tuesday. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## shelby101301

I'd love to join!  I am having my 3rd and last baby in  a few weeks and will have only a few short months to lose the weight for our Feb trip..I mean where am I going to find bigger shorts in the NE in Feb?  And why do I want to buy a bigger size? 

So I am starting immediately to lose the weight from the moment I have the baby.  Will definately do exercise, but will have to wait a few weeks since I am having a c-secion.  So diet will be key.  Will probably follow my old WW plans...  I've gained about 30 lbs with pg, will obviously lose half that with the birth, so am shooting for 30 pounds still (I had lost 15 before getting pg)

So glad to meet you all, and wish you all great success.


----------



## LovinPooh

Anyone have any workout DVDs that they like? I did a Leslie Sansone one. She is great, but I dont feel like I am getting enough out of it. And that Gilad...  
I am looking for something that is easy for the uncoordinated, but works your body.
I have plateaued again and need to get this metabolism started up.


----------



## clr055

This is exactly what I was looking for!  I am taking my daughter to DW May 2 - May 9 to celebrate her 7th b.day.  I am using the trip to keep me motivated on the weight loss.  So far it's working perfectly!  I am a single mom so this trip is a huge and expensive deal and I don't want to have to worry about not fitting on a ride.  Can you imagine?!  And my daughter has never seen me in a swim suit and would love it if I would play with her in the pool.

Name: Carrie
Age: 25
Location: Utah
Type of diet: Low-Carb
Excercise: I have to do this?! JK.  Walking and some aerobics.
Start date of diet: 8/29/08 (day I left my 5 year relationship)
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 282 (OMG how did this happen to me?!) 
Weight loss to date: 22 lbs (260 now) 

My downfalls -- bread, pasta and just large portions.  I am doing a low-carb diet where you don't eat any carbs for breakfast and lunch but at dinner you can have a balanced meal with carbs.  That way if you are super craving something you just wait and have it at dinner.  Whether it is a piece of bread or that doughnut your coworkers brought in today (and at dinner my daughter will make me split it with her so I get even less but satisfy the urge).  This way I never feel deprived!  So far it is working! And you can trade the meal if you want to do your carb meal at breakfast.  My boss started this diet 5 years ago, lost 80 pounds, and has maintained the whole time.  She is my hero!


----------



## princess&her4princes

clr055 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for!  I am taking my daughter to DW May 2 - May 9 to celebrate her 7th b.day.  I am using the trip to keep me motivated on the weight loss.  So far it's working perfectly!  I am a single mom so this trip is a huge and expensive deal and I don't want to have to worry about not fitting on a ride.  Can you imagine?!  And my daughter has never seen me in a swim suit and would love it if I would play with her in the pool.
> 
> Name: Carrie
> Age: 25
> Location: Utah
> Type of diet: Low-Carb
> Excercise: I have to do this?! JK.  Walking and some aerobics.
> Start date of diet: 8/29/08 (day I left my 5 year relationship)
> Goal: 150
> Weight at start of diet: 282 (OMG how did this happen to me?!)
> Weight loss to date: 22 lbs (260 now)
> 
> My downfalls -- bread, pasta and just large portions.  I am doing a low-carb diet where you don't eat any carbs for breakfast and lunch but at dinner you can have a balanced meal with carbs.  That way if you are super craving something you just wait and have it at dinner.  Whether it is a piece of bread or that doughnut your coworkers brought in today (and at dinner my daughter will make me split it with her so I get even less but satisfy the urge).  This way I never feel deprived!  So far it is working! And you can trade the meal if you want to do your carb meal at breakfast.  My boss started this diet 5 years ago, lost 80 pounds, and has maintained the whole time.  She is my hero!




Good Luck, Carrie! I've been doing this diet and so far so good...I"ve lost 16 lbs. in just two months, I feel better and things are starting to fall off me!! I am getting comments all the time....I know you can do it!!! Do it for you and do it for your precious baby girl!!!


----------



## musclemouse

I'm one of you, too!  We are going in December and I would like to be at a comfortable weight.  

I've been trying to lose weight since my last baby, 4 years ago.  I managed to lose 40lbs last summer but gained it over the winter.  So, struggling this summer and now with Disney coming up I have something to look forward to, a motivator!  

So, after booking the trip I started getting a little more serious and then becoming a motivated as someone can get after I joined another competition with WeightLossWars.com.  The pot in our group comp is up to $580.  Which ends Dec 14.  Not all comps are about money.  But it helps!  

Weightlosswars.com is an awesome motivating tool.  It's set up kinda like myspace or facebook.  You create a profile and add friends.  You can make your profile private or public.  Check it out!  

Oh...stats...

Name:  Amy
Age: 40
Location: Michigan
Start weight: 155
Current weight: 146 (dropped 9 lbs in the last 3 weeks)
Goal weight: 135 
Exercise: Workout 4 days a week at Snap Fitness, 1 day committed to aerobics
Weakness: Sugar - It's a hard one to break.  But I am working on it on a minute by minute basis 
Type of diet: 70 protein, 20 carbs, 10 fats:  Eat small meals every 2.5 to 3 hours.  Stop eating after 7pm.


----------



## shelby101301

In terms of breaking a plateau, I definately recommend Yoga!  I started it a 2 yrs ago, and it really works your body.  Infact , just by doing yoga once a week in class, and practicing 2x a week at home, I lost 10 lbs in a 12 week session doing nothing else, no diet changes (and I do not lose weigh easily as I am insulin resistant)

DH, who works out at the gym regularly didn't believe me about the intensitiy, so he joined me for a 10 week session. I laughed and laughed...it kicked his butt!  He was sweating and shaking...and he hurt for days after!

Not to scare you though.  It's one of those things that you really don't need to be coordinated to start, especially if your instructor will modify.  You will need modification until you are more flexible.

And your flexibility will come back.  That's why I took it, because once having my kids at 35 and 37, I seemed to lose it all.  but it came back in just a couple of months.  I look forward to going back to it after this baby as I think it will help me take the weight off quickly.

Anyway, it's just a thought.

I think it's great so many are looking to get in shape for their vacations!  Think how much more you will enjoy it, instead of being tired!  Just 20 more days until this baby is born, and I will be joining you...


----------



## jensen

I'm interested in joining this support group. I'd like to lose some weight before our January trip. I've never gone on a diet before and hate the idea of one, but I know I need to do it... I just need some help getting started.

Name: Jennifer
Age: 35
Location: South Dakota
Type of diet: ???
Excercise: I hate exercise and work at a desk all day, so I need some advice on this...
Start date of diet: Today
Goal: 150 (eventually more... but, I think that's a reasonable goal for my trip at the end of January)
Weight at start of diet: 165
Weight loss to date: just starting...


----------



## luvsJack

clr055 said:


> My downfalls -- bread, pasta and just large portions.  *I am doing a low-carb diet where you don't eat any carbs for breakfast and lunch but at dinner you can have a balanced meal with carbs.  That way if you are super craving something you just wait and have it at dinner.  Whether it is a piece of bread or that doughnut your coworkers brought in today* (and at dinner my daughter will make me split it with her so I get even less but satisfy the urge).  This way I never feel deprived!  So far it is working! And you can trade the meal if you want to do your carb meal at breakfast.  My boss started this diet 5 years ago, lost 80 pounds, and has maintained the whole time.  She is my hero!



New to this thread, and wanting to re-start a weight loss program.  This low-carb you are on sounds interesting.  Are their other restrictions?  How many calories/fat grams do you stay within?


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 194lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



How's everyone doing?   

I'm still plugging along.  A friend of mine's dh had been doing Nutri-system and then quit... but the company kept sending them meals.  She asked me if I wanted them, so I said yes.  She gave me 4 weeks worth of food, I just add veggies, salad, little dairy and some protein.  That sounds like a lot, but when a serving of dairy equals a quarter cup of cottage cheese, it's really not adding a lot. 

It's really helped me learn what a portion size *really* looks like.  I've also lost another 4lbs since starting it two weeks ago.  I had hit a stall, so it's nice to see those numbers moving again... seems to be my typical pattern.  Lose a bunch of pounds, then stall for 3 weeks, then lose some more.  I can live with that as long as it continues to go down!  

I had my consultation for my breast reduction and my surgery date is set for April 28th.  The doctor has told me that I should aim for 175lbs as a good weight for my body, so that's awesome and right in line with my personal goal of 165lbs.  I should be able to make that happen as long as I keep plugging along.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

*Hey all - OP here!!!  I'm so happy and proud that this thread has made it almost a full year!!!!*

Just a little FYI on myself - I've been doing pretty good.  The first 6 months I was on the diet/new lifestyle I lost about 50lbs.  The second half (about 4.5-5 months) I've only lost about 18-20 lbs.  I haven't been quite as focused, going off the diet more often, and taking longer to get back to it.  Right now I have 16 days till out big Disney trip, and I'm not going to cheat once!!  I know Thanksgiving is going to be hard, but I'm totally focused!!  I've been getting on the treadmill every day, doing at least 2.5 miles, and I hope to get one twice a day some days (especially around Turkey day).  I hope everyone else is doing a good job, and if not, your focus gets renewed with the new year!!!


We can do it!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

So did anyone else over eat over the 4 day Thanksgiving weekend???  I did fine at the actual dinner, but the appetizers before are a totally different story!!!
Then Friday I can't remember what I ate (though I do recall a bag of popcorn with dark chocolate M&Ms...), but I know it wasn't good!  Saturday had some Dunkin Ds.... Sunday had ice cream.... at one point I stepped on the scale and I had gained about 6 lbs!!!!!  By this morning (monday) it was down to about a 4 pound gain, but still - that totally sucks!!  I know it was because I drank soda - evil stuff that is!!  It even makes me sick now, but I drank it anyhow!  When we go to Disney in 8 days, I am going to pick up some water before so I have something GOOD to drink.  Anyway, hope everyone else did better than I did!!!


----------



## jackdis

Unfortunately, I started eating/drinking on Wed. night and haven't stopped.  Ughhhhhh.......I haven't even checked the scale. This is bad!!!  But tomorrow is my meeting and weigh in. I'm sure I'll be disappointed, but that will get me back on track, I hope.  Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I would love to join in on this thread!!! I haven't even gotten through the first page, but I wanted to go ahead and reply. 

I am lossing weight for 1) we are going to disney Sept 09, and I have more energy when I was smaller and 2) DH and I want to have kids eventually, but I don't want to add 40 or 50 pounds to my already 5'4" 225lb body.

Name: Leanne
Age: 22
Location: Virginia
Type of diet: portion and carb control
Excercise: walking, biking and curves
Start date of diet: 11/1/08
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 235
Weight loss to date: 11lbs

Thank you to the creator of this thread!!! I will post once I've read this thread, but until then... bye!!!


----------



## ilandrazdsw

I'm in!  I lost 60lbs 2 years ago (begining at 243 after 2 kids nearly back to back), put on 10...15...20, now back to 200.  Our trip is this Christmas and I would like 10 more gone...YIKES!!!
Name:  Holly
Age:  31
Location:  Bahamas (the land of fried foods)
Diet:  Calorie count, minimize carbs and sweets
Exercise:  Hip Hop Abs, 10 minute workouts...all in spurts
Start date:  No clue...feels like forever
Goal: for Mickey 190, then 175...including the lbs I am sure to gain at WDW
Loss since started in late Aug:  20
Weight this morning:  200 lbs, but I do fit in my jeans


----------



## ilandrazdsw

jackdis said:


> Unfortunately, I started eating/drinking on Wed. night and haven't stopped.  Ughhhhhh.......I haven't even checked the scale. This is bad!!!  But tomorrow is my meeting and weigh in. I'm sure I'll be disappointed, but that will get me back on track, I hope.  Yikes!!!!!!



Take a deep breathe and get back on track in the morning...YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## livie1205

I have been doing my "vacation diet" lol for about a month lol we are leaving in 10 days and that ddp is going to kill me! I just lower my intake of food...I have lost 6 pounds.I have to admit I am not a overweight person BUT I have always been smaller and after my dd2 I never lost all the weight so I have about 10 extra pounds and yeh it bothers me a little


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

livie1205 said:


> I have been doing my "vacation diet" lol for about a month lol we are leaving in 10 days and that ddp is going to kill me! I just lower my intake of food...I have lost 6 pounds.I have to admit I am not a overweight person BUT I have always been smaller and after my dd2 I never lost all the weight so I have about 10 extra pounds and yeh it bothers me a little



Hey - were leaving in 7 days - where are you staying?  Were at POFQ


----------



## livie1205

we are going to be at AKL....11-18


----------



## shelby101301

OK!  It's official!  I've had my baby and am in weight losing mode!  I start at the gym tomorrow.  I'm only suppose to do 15 minutes (I had a c-section 3 weeks ago) but at least I am starting.  My stats are below, and start mid baby weight gain loss...
I didn't gain over thanksgiving, but probably because I am still losing baby weight and breast feeding...but I didn't over indulge either!

Name: Shelby
Age: 39
Location: Phila, PA
Type of diet: watching carbs, smaller portions
Excercise: Walking, yoga, weights.
Start date of diet: 11/11/08
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 224 (includes baby weight gain)
Weight loss to date: 20 lbs (includes baby weight loss)


----------



## jackdis

Welcome!!

Ok...I'm back on track.  Gained one pound for Thanksgiving.  But all things considered, I'll take that.  Still down 12.4 total since starting on 10/14.


----------



## kesharn81




----------



## ilandrazdsw

I can't get off this 199...UGH!!!


----------



## LovinPooh

Well I hit a plateau for a bit.  But started to do the Leslie Sansone walking dvds. And that has boosted me.  So far since March I have lost 80lbs. Hoping I can get another 20 off by February to be at goal.
I gotta say, that I am completely sick of eating right 
good job to everyone... losing weight is hard work.


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 189lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Goal weight by April (for Surgery): 170lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



Okay... day 25 on the Nutri-system and I am out of the food my friend gave me.  So I've switched back to a modified WW/Nutri-system plan.  I stay within my points and make sure I'm having all the protein/veggies/salads/fruits according to the Nutri-system plan I was on.

My day looks like this...
Breakfast
-Instant oatmeal with frozen berries (1 cup)
-Hard boiled egg with Summer Garden Sansel (no salt seasoning from Epicure that is to die for!)

Lunch
-Campbell's Soup to Go
-Salad (min. 1 cup) with 1 tbsp Bacon Ranch dressing
-1/4 cup cottage cheese with green onion mixed in

Snack
-Source Dessert Yogurt
-Fruit (apple or mandarin orange lately)

Supper
-Salad (min. 1 cup) with 1 tbsp Bacon Ranch Dressing
-2 cups Frozen veggie mix (japanese or veggie medley) with Summer Garden Sansel (so delish)
-Frozen Entree (Lean Cuisine or WW Smart Ones - ~300 Cal, under 7g fat, over 4g fibre, over 10g protein)

Dessert
-2 pt max (calculated from WW)... usually one of the 100 cal snack mixes you can get from any store.  My splurge when I need something really sweet is a Skinny Cow ice cream sandwich, soooo good and within my points!

Bottle of water (equals two 8oz glasses) at every meal/snack... so I'm basically getting a min. of 10 glasses of water a day.  With the cold weather, I'm also enjoying hot tea (caffeine free, no sugar/milk added) in the morning when I take my oldest to school.

I'm loving this... totally controlled to keep me in check, but allowances for yummy extras when I *really* need them. 

I've also been totally slacking in the exercise department lately... too busy running around with Christmas coming soon.  So I guess I'm getting in a lot of walking, just no formal exercise.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - I'm so glad to see we are all doing so well and keeping ourselves in check!!!  Yay us!!!!  
We're just 4 days away from our Disney vacation, and I'm getting so excited!!!!  As of this morning, I am at my lowest weight ever - 153.6.  However, the fact that we are going to Disney soon, and the fact that we are on the dining plan means that I will probally put on a few pounds... not happy about that, but hey - its Disney!!!  
Unfortunatly, our hotel (POFQ) does not have a gym, but there is a path around the lake that I could jog if I really want to, and besides the fact - there is so much walking done in Disney as is!!!  
*Anyway, hope everyone has a great weekend, and keep on truckin!!!!*


----------



## CDNTech

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> As of this morning, I am at my lowest weight ever - 153.6.



Wow Sarah!  You've come so far and are such an inspiration!  Congratulations on your 70+ lbs weight loss!

Yes, that's a lot of exclamation points, but you deserve them.   

I think all the walking will offset the dining plan... at least I hope it does, as we are scheduled on the ddp for Feb when we're there.


----------



## ilandrazdsw

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey all - I'm so glad to see we are all doing so well and keeping ourselves in check!!!  Yay us!!!!
> We're just 4 days away from our Disney vacation, and I'm getting so excited!!!!  As of this morning, I am at my lowest weight ever - 153.6.  However, the fact that we are going to Disney soon, and the fact that we are on the dining plan means that I will probally put on a few pounds... not happy about that, but hey - its Disney!!!
> Unfortunatly, our hotel (POFQ) does not have a gym, but there is a path around the lake that I could jog if I really want to, and besides the fact - there is so much walking done in Disney as is!!!
> *Anyway, hope everyone has a great weekend, and keep on truckin!!!!*



Congratulations!! Awesome job 

Remember just because you order dessert and it is served to you doesn't mean that you have to eat ALL of it  ummm...how many calories does resisting temptation burn???


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

ilandrazdsw said:


> Congratulations!! Awesome job
> 
> Remember just because you order dessert and it is served to you doesn't mean that you have to eat ALL of it  ummm...how many calories does resisting temptation burn???



Totally true - and another good trick is to eat what you want, then have the waiter come and take it right away so you don't eat more than you should.


----------



## Maroon

OK, I'm getting really upset .


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Maroon said:


> OK, I'm getting really upset .



About.....?


----------



## ilandrazdsw

Finally broke 199 and then made Christmas cookies, chocolate dipped pretzles, and rice krispie treats (for presents)...need I say more   Don't wanna get on the scale in the morning .  Plus I am sick so not in the mood to exercise...then again I'm not in the mood when I am healthy


----------



## ilandrazdsw

Sorry Double Post


----------



## ilandrazdsw

I broke the 199 again...up to 200   UGH!!! I know I did it to myself.  I am,  sick and comfort foods...well, comfort .  THEN I go and take my kids out for dinner last night...sick= not cooking (and DH is out to sea working ).  Today I took my DS out again for a mommy & DJ lunch, since my parents had my DD.  Tonight I had a square of Oreo cheesecake for dinner...guess it is better than eating a whole dinner AND the cheesecake .  Well, all the Christmas goodies have been handed out so there goes that temptation ...now all I need is to feel better and have my DH home  (maybe this weekend?).


----------



## Leleluvsdis

OK ladies... all I've posted on here is my "stats", but now it's time to get serious. 
I went to the doctor today, and the results are in... my cholesterol is... wait for it... 235    
I too like ilandrazdsws said have had a nasty cold, and want nothing but comfy foods which are bad!!!  Hopefully I will start getting back to normal and then I can lose this weight. My dr said he wants to see about 15lbs gone by the end of Feb when I come back. He'd rather me lose it slow then fast b/c it's easier to keep off. His diet he gave me was if it's quick and convienient don't eat it, if you have to take time to prepare and cook it, it's fine. If it's prepackaged don't eat it. If it is white (ie bread, potatoes) don't eat it... ugh... diets stink, but the ending results will be well worth it!!!


----------



## runswithscissors

Count me in!  I've been dieting since 11/14 and have lost a total of 10 pounds so far.  Goal is to lose 30 more by 4/30/09.  I've cut back my intake and started swimming on a regular basis.  My accountability is a weekly email to my sister with my weight.  

Thanks for the thread.

Best of luck to all,
Sarah


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 187lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



Still sticking with WW/Nutri-system plan and it's going fantastic... I'm only 2lbs away from my Disney goal! 

Really hoping I can make it through this Christmas season with no weight gain... heading home tomorrow.  Wish me luck!


----------



## mamadunham

I am new to Dis borads but glad to see this upport after the holidays I am going to need it!


----------



## letthewookiewin

I just got the word from "Santa" that my DS's will be getting a WDW vacation for Christmas this year.  My biggest problem will be my weakness for Dr. Pepper.  I can easily drink 4 to 6- 20 ounces bottles in a day.  Also, we have been eating out most night at fast food junk type places.  The plan is to drink more water and work myself down to only 1- 8 ounce Dr. Pepper glass at dinner.  I tried going cold turkey from Dr. Pepper and ended up with a massive headache.  Also, I have started cooking again and eating smaller portions.  I am going to start walking every morning after I drop my DS off at school.  Also, I just noticed that we have a fit tv on our cable, so I am going to find a show and work out to it.  I don't have any specific amount that I want to loose.  I just want to get as fit as I can before our May trip for the long days of walking at WDW.


----------



## LovinPooh

down 90lbs since March. Started at 250 and finally hit 160 today. 
Hoping to get to 145 by my trip in Feb!
DH said I looked happier than I have in the past 10 years I have been heavy. I gotta admit, my 'prissiness' is coming back 
Getting tired of the dieting, but I have come this far...  gonna get that goal one way or another.


----------



## princess&her4princes

LovinPooh said:


> down 90lbs since March. Started at 250 and finally hit 160 today.
> Hoping to get to 145 by my trip in Feb!
> DH said I looked happier than I have in the past 10 years I have been heavy. I gotta admit, my 'prissiness' is coming back
> Getting tired of the dieting, but I have come this far...  gonna get that goal one way or another.



WOW...good for you!!!! Keep up the good work, you're a whole new person!! 

Happy to say I didn't gain AT ALL the whole week on vacation last week, phew!! But I will admit...I ate cheesecake most of the week! Shh....guess all the walking really pays off!! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## LovinPooh

Thanks!  The not having constant heartburn is so wonderful. I dont spend a fortune on Rolaids anymore.

DH asked me if I was going to 'pour it on' at WDW. I was like, of course!  I agree all the walking that you do there.... really pays off. Besides, I am going on vacation. After almost a year of being 'good', I am going to be very very naughty! 
now if I could get my mother not to make me any fudge for xmas..... 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## runswithscissors

LovinPooh said:


> down 90lbs since March. Started at 250 and finally hit 160 today.



Congrats on your weightloss!  I started 11/14 and am down 12.2lbs so far.  Doing this for my health but my trip to Disney in May is an inspiration.  Don't have any photos of myself from our last trip and my DS6 mentioned this when we were going through the photos recently.  

Good luck to everyone during the holidays.


----------



## LovinPooh

I have no photos from our last trip either. Well, hardly any photos of me at all around. Seeing what I looked like, was just the worst. I avoided all mirrors and cameras.  I cant wait to go back to Disney and have pics taken with my kids.  When started planning back in March for this trip, I knew I had to do something. Instead of always being the one behind the camera, or off to the side. Watch out photopass people 

Congrats on your 12.2lbs. Thats great! Especially at the holidays lol  

Good luck to everyone


----------



## runswithscissors

LovinPooh said:


> Congrats on your 12.2lbs. Thats great! Especially at the holidays lol




Thanks, LovinPooh.  I didn't want to put it off until after the New Year because I was afraid of the excuses that I would come up with...




LovinPooh said:


> Watch out photopass people



 Too funny!  I love photography and I NEVER let my husband touch my camera but maybe I'll have to buy him a little one-touch so he can take some pictures of DS and the new & improved me.


----------



## LovinPooh

I wish you the best!!!


----------



## runswithscissors

LovinPooh said:


> I wish you the best!!!



Right back at 'ya!  

Let us know when you reach your goal!


----------



## islandchick779

Ok, I'd like to join in on the weight loss fun  

We're going to Disney in March and I REALLY would like to be able to fit in to my clothes! I have a gym membership, but I'm also working 2 jobs and going to nursing school, so with 2 kids, it's hard to find the time to take care of myself.

Current weight: 152 lbs
Goal weight by Disney: 130 lbs

Please don't roll eyes at my 152. I'm only 5 feet and it's all waist and hips, and believe me, it is not cute.

This is the heaviest I've been since I had my youngest son, who is now 5. And the holiday season in my office is killing me with all these women baking and bringing in goodies! ACK!!


----------



## islandchick779

letthewookiewin said:


> I just got the word from "Santa" that my DS's will be getting a WDW vacation for Christmas this year.  My biggest problem will be my weakness for Dr. Pepper.  I can easily drink 4 to 6- 20 ounces bottles in a day.  Also, we have been eating out most night at fast food junk type places.  The plan is to drink more water and work myself down to only 1- 8 ounce Dr. Pepper glass at dinner.  I tried going cold turkey from Dr. Pepper and ended up with a massive headache. COLOR]




I have a sweet tea problem. It's just about all I drink which I'm sure is not good for me.  I actually used to be a Mt. Dew junkie but stopped that cold turkey because I kept getting kidney stones. I haven't had a stone since I stopped drinking the Dew. Coincidence? Maybe, but I'm not willing to test that theory!

I have the same problem with headaches if I don't get my caffeine


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 187lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs





CDNTech said:


> Really hoping I can make it through this Christmas season with no weight gain... heading home tomorrow.  Wish me luck!



Well... the holiday season got me and I gained 3lbs.  The good news is that I have already lost it (as of today), so I'm still hanging out at 187lbs with 2lbs to go to my Disney Goal... 19 days left!!!!


----------



## bertegirl

Start Weight: 200+ pregnant
Current Weight: 198 8 months post baby
Goal Weight: 160
Goal Date May 2009

We shall see. The weight is not coming off as easy with the 2nd baby. Need to read the post and see what advice is out there?


----------



## ilandrazdsw

OK, so I didn't meet my total goal before WDW, but that was ok since we had somewhat unexpected mini-trip that just couldn't be avoided and threw off the diet.
Anyway, I gained about 5 lbs in 12 days.  Yes, we were on the Dlx DDp, but i have to admit I think that at least 3 of those lbs are muscle!!!  My legs are more taut and my abs are a little tighter too.
So here is to gaining muscle...Thanks for the workout Mickey!!!


----------



## DRS_Are_Best

Name:  Ilene
Age:  37
Location:  Washington, DC area
Type of diet:  Low-Carb
Excercise: Taking care my 3 children 3 and under.
Start date of diet: 2/15/08
Goal:  150 lbs to lose
Weight at start of diet:  330
Weight loss to date:  54 lbs (276)

Had a lot of success before the summer than lost track of what I was doing -- went back on plan this week after the holidays were completely over.  Have until March to lose an (ideal) 26 lbs -- would like to be 250 before we leave.....


----------



## Faldred

Name: Kevin (DRS/Ilene's "DH")
Age: 38
Location: Washington, DC area
Type of diet: Low-Carb
Exercise: Yeah, right.
Start date of diet: 1/15/08
Goal: Ongoing
Weight at start of diet: Appx. 500
Weight loss to date: Appx. 110 (390)

Second time on Atkins (or at least, our own modified version), had previously bottomed out at 325 before DS3 was born, then ballooned back up.  I'd like to be a solid men's 3X by our March trip, and if I can start pushing down to an "almost 2X", I'd be thrilled, but that's highly unlikely.

And... any diet where you can eat cheesecake and call it "health food" works for me!

*Low-Carb Cheesecake*

*Filling*
24 oz. (3 "bricks") cream cheese
1 c. sour cream
1 t. kosher salt
1 t. (sugar free) vanilla extract
1/2 c. Splenda
1/4 c. erythirol(*)
1/4 c. xylitol(*)
2 T. lemon juice
5 eggs

*Crust*
1 cup walnuts, chopped
2 T. Splenda
2 T. melted butter

_(*)Although not recommended, these can be replaced with an additional 3/4 c. Splenda at a cost of 1.5 net carbs per slice_

*Directions*

Let cream cheese, sour cream, and eggs come to room temperature before beginning.
Place pan (stoneware dish is better!) of water in stove on the lower rack, move upper rack to the middle of the oven.  Preheat to 350.
Prepare 9" springform pan by covering the bottom with parchment paper, assembling the pan, and then spraying the sides with cooking spray
(Option, crust may be omitted) Mix "crust" ingredients and spread smoothly over bottom of pan; set in refrigerator to set
Combine cream cheese, sour cream, and salt in mixer; blend until thoroughly mixed, smooth and creamy.  Scrape down bowl.
Add all remaining "filling" ingredients except eggs.  Mix (very carefully) until combined, and then mix until smooth.  Scrape down bowl again.
Add eggs one at a time until completely integrated.  Scrape down bowl again and mix one final time.
Pour filling into pan and bake for 70-80 minutes, until set.
Let cool to room temperature, release from springform pan, turn over onto a plate, remove parchment paper, and then turn back onto serving/storage plate.
Refrigerate until *completely* chilled.
12 servings at appx. 5 net carbs/serving.  (Reduce by 0.5 net carb if omitting crust.)

*Variations*

*Key Lime*

Same as original recipe, but reduce sour cream to 1/2 c. and replace lemon juice with 1/2 c key lime juice.  No change to carb count.

*Chocolate*

Same as original recipe, but omit the lemon juice and add 1/3 c. unsweetened cocoa powder instead.  Adds appx. 1/2 carb per slice.

Hazelnuts or almonds work well in the crust in place of walnuts, if desired.  Tossing in a few tablespoons of a raspberry sugar free syrup into the filling also works nicely.

*Pumpkin*

Start with the original recipe, but use a 10" pan (you're gonna need it!).  Add 2 c. of cooked pumpkin puree with the cream cheese.  Omit the lemon juice and replace with 2 T. cinnamon, 1/2 t. ginger, and 1/4 t. nutmeg.  Use pecans instead of walnuts in the crust, and toss in a dash or two of the same spices.  Appx. 7 net carbs/slice.


----------



## tinaninea

Hi everyone, I've joined this group. Sometime last year.  So, I think it might do me some good to re-join.

Name: Tina
Diet: Low-Carb
Start weight: 232
Current Weight:197
Lost to date: 35 lbs.
Okay actually I lost all of that 2  summers ago, but I've kept it off & I'm not done yet, even if I haven't lost a pound in a year and a half! I actually have lost 5 more pounds, and gained them, and lost them, and gained them... 
So my goal for now is just to get under 180 for my all girls cruise on March 7. Which means 2 months = 20 lbs.
And I promise to check this thread often, and give updates and support!


----------



## runswithscissors

Faldred said:


> Name: Kevin (DRS/Ilene's "DH")
> Weight loss to date: Appx. 110



Wow, 110 lbs!  Congrats to you!  And thanks for the recipe.



Anyway, I started a Food Journal which is really helping my weight loss.  I am joining a gym next Monday and will meet with a personal trainer after the tour.  Once I start using a gym I am rather obsessed with working out, so I know I will go at least 5 days a week.  I have 16 weeks until our trip to the World and would love to lose 35 lbs by then.  

Good luck to all.


----------



## tinaninea

Wow Ilene & Kevin, you guys lost a lot of weight together last year! You two must be very proud of yourselves. It's nice to have some fellow LCers on here with me. Thanks for the cheesecake recipe, but it's not LC for me. I can't make cheesecake because I'll literally eat half of it in a day.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Okay, denial has gone on long enough.  I need to get serious about the weight loss.  Just last week, I was diagnosed with insulin resistance, and I HAVE to get my weight down.  My mom has type 2 diabetes and I'm following in her footsteps.  I've tried Weight Watchers online (didn't lose 1 lb), Atkins diet (tired and hair was falling out), and Body for Life (had good results but bounced back).  I can't seem to stick with the exercise for more than a couple of weeks.  So, I guess my main problem is lack of willpower.  The rock bottom point was when I helped myself to a double slice of chocolate birthday cake at DS' birthday in September and my mom looked at my plate and said "Good God Jen!"  Then she took me aside and told me I looked big.  I weighed myself that night, at a hefty 217.  The highest I ever got while pregnant was 225, and I don't have the pregnancy excuse anymore.  So, I'm taking a deep breath and tackling this problem once and for all.  Yes, I'd like to look better, but I also don't want diabetes and heart disease in my 30's.  
Current weight: 208.6 (size 16, BMI 31.8)
Goal weight: 145 (size 10 for me, BMI 22)
Height: 5'8"
I'll change my ticker to a weight loss ticker when we get back from visiting Mickey.


----------



## charissemp

Name: Charisse
Age: 34
Location: Kansas
Type of diet: Just watching portions and calories
Excercise: Going to the gym and walking CD's
Start date of diet: 1/1/08
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 210
Weight loss to date: 4 lbs (206)

Our trip is scheduled June 4 through June 14, and I want to make sure I am not the one holding us up!


----------



## golfntob

charissemp said:


> Name: Charisse
> Age: 34
> Location: Kansas
> Type of diet: Just watching portions and calories
> Excercise: Going to the gym and walking CD's
> Start date of diet: 1/1/08
> Goal: 140
> Weight at start of diet: 210
> Weight loss to date: 4 lbs (206)
> 
> Our trip is scheduled June 4 through June 14, and I want to make sure I am not the one holding us up!



good job


----------



## golfntob

Cibahwewah said:


> Okay, denial has gone on long enough.  I need to get serious about the weight loss.  Just last week, I was diagnosed with insulin resistance, and I HAVE to get my weight down.  My mom has type 2 diabetes and I'm following in her footsteps.  I've tried Weight Watchers online (didn't lose 1 lb), Atkins diet (tired and hair was falling out), and Body for Life (had good results but bounced back).  I can't seem to stick with the exercise for more than a couple of weeks.  So, I guess my main problem is lack of willpower.  The rock bottom point was when I helped myself to a double slice of chocolate birthday cake at DS' birthday in September and my mom looked at my plate and said "Good God Jen!"  Then she took me aside and told me I looked big.  I weighed myself that night, at a hefty 217.  The highest I ever got while pregnant was 225, and I don't have the pregnancy excuse anymore.  So, I'm taking a deep breath and tackling this problem once and for all.  Yes, I'd like to look better, but I also don't want diabetes and heart disease in my 30's.
> Current weight: 208.6 (size 16, BMI 31.8)
> Goal weight: 145 (size 10 for me, BMI 22)
> Height: 5'8"
> I'll change my ticker to a weight loss ticker when we get back from visiting Mickey.




great


----------



## DRS_Are_Best

tinaninea said:


> Wow Ilene & Kevin, you guys lost a lot of weight together last year! You two must be very proud of yourselves. It's nice to have some fellow LCers on here with me. Thanks for the cheesecake recipe, but it's not LC for me. I can't make cheesecake because I'll literally eat half of it in a day.



Thanks so much.  The biggest reason it's working so well is that we're doing it together and can, therefore, really support eachother (and seeing results doesn't hurt either).  I'm sure it was really hard for him that first month when I wasn't on plan since I was still nursing our twins -- they were weaned on a Friday and on Monday morning, we were both on plan.

FYI, if you ate that much of this you would really regret it about 30 minutes after you finish.  The cake is WONDERFUL, but cutting it into 12 slices REALLY gives you plenty and you don't feel like you are missing out (we've tried 8 slices because we just had the carbs one day and together agreed not to do that again).


----------



## DRS_Are_Best

Cibahwewah said:


> Okay, denial has gone on long enough.  I need to get serious about the weight loss.  Just last week, I was diagnosed with insulin resistance, and I HAVE to get my weight down.  My mom has type 2 diabetes and I'm following in her footsteps....So, I'm taking a deep breath and tackling this problem once and for all.  Yes, I'd like to look better, but I also don't want diabetes and heart disease in my 30's.



I'm sorry to hear that you are already heading down that path, but I congratulate you for doing something about it!!!!!!  I've also had a lot of problems sticking with any program until we started Atkins -- that, for some reason, worked for me (but I realize that's not true for all).  Good luck with whatever you choose to do!!!!!!


----------



## angelat

Well, after I saw this thread and read through some of the posts, I had a major reality check. In summer 2007 I began having some problems with GERD. I had to limit my diet drastically because of all the foods that bothered me. That led to a slight weight loss. In Oct 2007 I had my gallbladder out and after that I began a low calorie diet to lose some more weight. In April 2008 we went to Disney and from that point forward, I began to put on weight again. In June 2007 I weighed a whopping 215lbs! By Jan 2008 I was down to 179! Happily I was just 39lbs from my goal. Now, today I weigh 207lbs! I realized this after checking my-calorie-counter.com which I've used for tracking my daily calorie intake and weight gain/loss for the past couple of years. ( I highly recommend this site BTW) 
So, now I need to get my butt in gear and get moving. 

Name: Angela
Age: 32
Location: PA
Type of diet: Calorie Restriction
Excercise: Tae Bo, treadmill and weights
Start date of diet: 1/7/09
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 207

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 185lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Feb): 185lbs  *I did it! *
> Goal weight by Surgery (Apr. 28): 170lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



I did it!  I made my Disney goal!  

We leave in 7 days, so I'm hoping to lose at least another pound and not gain any while on vacation.  When I get back from 2.5 weeks of Disney fun (and food), I've still got 15lbs to go before surgery in April (my next goal).


----------



## BenA81

Name: Ben
currently: 212.4
started(1.5.09): 219.8
disney goal(11.29.09): 175
doing weight watchers


----------



## runswithscissors

CDNTech said:


> I did it!  I made my Disney goal!




Congrats!!   

Good luck on your next goal.

Sarah


----------



## runswithscissors

Haven't been keeping up with this thread but got caught up this evening.  I've been posting on the BL thread and am happy to say that I'm down 6.8 lbs since the beginning of the year (and down 15.2 lbs total since I started late Nov.)  Joined a gym and have a personal trainer that I'm working with.  I'm keeping a food journal and my sister and I email each other with our weight every Friday to remain accountable.  I'm on track to make my Disney Goal and will continue to work hard to reach my long-term goal.

Good luck, y'all!


----------



## LovinPooh

Great job CDNtech! 

I started at 250 back in March.  Now at 155. My goal was 145 by FEb 6th when we leave. Dont think I am going to reach that.  Going to try to get 5 off anyway.  I love those Leslie Sanson dvds. I gotta admit though, I am losing my will power after all this time


----------



## angelat

CDNTech said:


> I did it!  I made my Disney goal!
> 
> We leave in 7 days, so I'm hoping to lose at least another pound and not gain any while on vacation.  When I get back from 2.5 weeks of Disney fun (and food), I've still got 15lbs to go before surgery in April (my next goal).



Congratulations!!! We're all very proud of you.


----------



## BenA81

LovinPooh said:


> Great job CDNtech!
> 
> I started at 250 back in March.  Now at 155. My goal was 145 by FEb 6th when we leave. Dont think I am going to reach that.  Going to try to get 5 off anyway.  I love those Leslie Sanson dvds. I gotta admit though, I am losing my will power after all this time



dropping almost 100 is still pretty awesome


----------



## drnlhome

Hi there:

I am a lurker here but thought I would join if that's okay.  We went to disney last Easter and when I saw pics of myself, I was shocked.  I am 5'11" so I never really thought about it.  I vowed to get my butt in gear (literally).  I joined Weight Watchers in April with my neighbor.

starting weight: 207
current weight: 178
goal weight: 165

I hope to get down another 8-10 by mid March.  If not though, no problem.  I love the fact that the weight comes of slowly because new habits are being created.  I even found that my taste buds are different.  I actually crave healthy food!  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Faldred

For low-carbers, I'm going to try updating my blogger.com site over the next couple of days with Superbowl-friendly recipes such as chicken wings, nachos, chili, etc., along with other tips for gameday food layout that doesn't require packing away the carbs.


----------



## BenA81

Faldred said:


> For low-carbers, I'm going to try updating my blogger.com site over the next couple of days with Superbowl-friendly recipes such as chicken wings, nachos, chili, etc., along with other tips for gameday food layout that doesn't require packing away the carbs.



i'm very excited about the chicken wing recipe. thanks!


----------



## starrynyt

We are traveling in June and DH has said if we are going to the water parks we have to go on a diet, and we need to anyhow.  Here are my stats

Name: Michele
Age: 35
Location: IL
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Excercise: still trying to figure that out with the 4 kids
Start date of diet: 1/21/09
Goal: 175
Weight at start of diet: 215


----------



## CDNTech

Thanks everyone!  I'm getting really excited, started pulling out the shorts today and they are all loose (they were tight this past summer).


----------



## drnlhome

CDNTech said:


> Thanks everyone!  I'm getting really excited, started pulling out the shorts today and they are all loose (they were tight this past summer).



Congratulations!  Isn't that a great feeling??!!!


----------



## 8disneyfans

Can I join this too???


----------



## CDNTech

8disneyfans said:


> Can I join this too???



Anyone can join... the more the merrier.


----------



## mcottovs

I'm in! I tried losing weight last year before our Disney trip last Oct, and didn't do as well as I wanted...I lost weight but regained it and boy, was I warm and uncomfortable on our trip!
I'm a little heavier than I was when I started last year...about 210lbs. I am 5'2" and would like to get to 145lbs in the next year. We don't have plans to return to Disney for almost 2 years so this is a me thing as much as a Disney thing!

Alayne, age 39
CW 210lbs
GW 145lbs
Loss: none yet!
Exercise: recumbent bike, treadmill, some weight machines (we belong to a club)
Diet: watch portions and foods, will use meal guidelines on sparkpeople.com

Glad to be here and cheer everyone on!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

Hi!! My name is Carla and I would love to join you in loosing weight for Mickey. I am a SAHM, and I have put on 10 pounds since Summer. I hate myself for doing it, but I am about to get it off. I am joining the gym on Monday with a friend so hopefully we will motivate each other. She is going to the beach & we are headed to Disney on Oct. Sooo.... this should be fun cheering each other on.  

Name: Carla
Age: 39.9 and holding
Location: AL
Type of diet: low carb
Excercise: Starting at the gym Monday, walking until then
Start date of diet: 1/20/09
Goal: 120
Weight at start of diet: 142


----------



## disney fan 1994

Wow This is great!  Me and DH decided we need to loose weight too.  Well we can't find alot of time for excercise but I was doing the Wii fit and loved it,but stopped.  Now that I saw this today I'm going back tomorrow.  Thanks for the help and encoragement 


Name: Denise
Location: NJ
Weight:156
Weight Goal: at least down to 135 but 125 would be nice
Still carring baby weight sounds good to me but my little one is now 6 HAHA
Going to HH need to be in bathing suit by June

I stopped snacking don't eat after 7pm use wii fit for now to cold to walk outside treadmill is in the cold garage try to get a least 1 fruit and 1 veggie a day

Lets spread the pixie dust


----------



## LovinPooh

I have a question here.... I am pleased with myself for losing 95lbs now, even though 10 more I would be at my goal... anywho... I seem to have a ton of skin/fat on my belly.  Any ideas on how to get rid of it besides crunches and a plastic surgeon lol?  I have been doign crunches for about 5 months now... and its still there. 

disney fan 1994  good luck to you and everyone else here... they all seem like reasonable goals!

and with all that said, I have a lunch date at Chilis today...


----------



## CDNTech

LovinPooh said:


> I seem to have a ton of skin/fat on my belly.  Any ideas on how to get rid of it besides crunches and a plastic surgeon? lol



I'd love the answer to this too... If you count my pregnancy weight, then technically I am down 76lbs since the day I delivered DS2 (4lbs left until I hit my pre-pg weight with DS1)  I have saggy skin that just won't disappear on the lower belly too.

I'm having a breast reduction at the end of April (going from a 34I down to a 34D - medical reasons... I'm re-claiming my back/neck/shoulders) and currently have a tummy tuck booked at the same time... not positive if I'll go through with the tummy tuck part or not.  My muscles are totally wrecked and spread apart, so the tummy tuck would be more for muscle repair than cosmetic (but I will certainly enjoy the cosmetic part if I go through with it!  ).  

I wish there was a way to put the muscles back in place without having to get the PS to do it, but that's what toxemia/pre-eclampsia with a 75lbs pregnancy weight gain (*2) will do to you. 

For the good news... I am down another pound, with 5 days to go until we leave for AKV!  I tend to follow a pattern of losing 5 - 10 pounds over 3 - 4 weeks and then do nothing for 3 - 6 weeks... I guess I'm in the middle of my 'lose a bunch of weight' weeks right now.  



CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 184lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Jan. 27): 185lbs  *I did it! *
> Goal weight by Surgery (Apr. 28): 170lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs


----------



## 8disneyfans

Ok, I am in!!!
Here are my stats!
5'5 1/2
current weight 135 (was at 147 almost 3 weeks ago)
Would love to be 125, that's my goal

Reasons: Well like most everyone it is Disney related, but(you knew there was one)...
We are actually taking the ultimate trip in April by moving to Orlando.  I would love to be in shape and fit.  I have a feeling we will be doing a lot more outside activities(beach, Disney,ect) so I would like to look really good in a swimsuit.
How will I do this?
I am doing a Daniel fast for 30
I am using the wii to exercise daily.


I would also like to be able to walk the park without getting tired.
So for now that's the scoop.
Oh I am also a SAHM and homeschool our 6 children.
thanks for letting me join!
I will try to check in a least once a week(more if I can)


----------



## clr055

luvsJack said:


> New to this thread, and wanting to re-start a weight loss program.  This low-carb you are on sounds interesting.  Are their other restrictions?  How many calories/fat grams do you stay within?



No counting calories, fat grams or anything other then carbs.  I do no carbs for breakfast or lunch, so lets say I have some scrambled eggs for breakfast and for lunch chicken salad without the bread (I use a celery sticks to scoop it up).  Then for dinner I will have a stuffed chicken breast, about a cup of steamed broccolli a cookie and a glass of milk.  The cookie and the milk are the carbs.  Does that make sense?  You have to imagine your plate split into 3 and balance it between veggies, protien and carbs.  Oh, and you can eat as much as you want but your portions must always be equal and if you go back for seconds you must get seconds (equally portioned) of everything.  So you can't go back for just potatoes, you must get the chicken and veggies too.

I have done the 100% no carb diets before and couldn't hold out.  I was ready to kill someone for a piece of bread.  Carbs are the only thing your body can not produce itself.  If you are lacking protien it can take it from your muscles but cannot get carbs from anything and carbs are what gives your brain energy so you do need them.  Just those of us sensitive to them have to limit them.  

And as of today I have now lost 45 pounds on this diet!  Started at 282, am now at 237!


----------



## DRS_Are_Best

clr055 said:


> No counting calories, fat grams or anything other then carbs.  I do no carbs for breakfast or lunch, so lets say I have some scrambled eggs for breakfast and for lunch chicken salad without the bread (I use a celery sticks to scoop it up).  Then for dinner I will have a stuffed chicken breast, about a cup of steamed broccolli a cookie and a glass of milk.  The cookie and the milk are the carbs.  Does that make sense?  You have to imagine your plate split into 3 and balance it between veggies, protien and carbs.  Oh, and you can eat as much as you want but your portions must always be equal and if you go back for seconds you must get seconds (equally portioned) of everything.  So you can't go back for just potatoes, you must get the chicken and veggies too.
> 
> I have done the 100% no carb diets before and couldn't hold out.  I was ready to kill someone for a piece of bread.  Carbs are the only thing your body can not produce itself.  If you are lacking protien it can take it from your muscles but cannot get carbs from anything and carbs are what gives your brain energy so you do need them.  Just those of us sensitive to them have to limit them.
> 
> And as of today I have now lost 45 pounds on this diet!  Started at 282, am now at 237!



When starting this kind of program (sounds like Atkins), realize that eggs DO have carbs -- 0.6 carbs per egg (0.3 for each egg white and yolk).  I have 3 eggs for breakfast (fried) and count it as 2.  Sometimes I have it with bacon -- it still counts as 2 (out of the 25 for the day).

Atkins has worked GREAT for me and for dh -- he's down probably about 120lbs since this time last year, I'm down 60 since mid-Feb.  He (Faldred) has posted his blog on this thread and he has some really good recipies there so feel free to check it out.

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Returned today from a week at WDW and the dining plan.  No weight gain.  No loss either.  I supposed I balanced all those desserts with all that walking.


----------



## cltk78

Hi. I'm Crystal. I'm a SAHM to a 4yo and 4mo. I'm losing weight for our Disney trip. Luckily, I have 10 months to do it. I'm already down 6 lbs. Only 9-14 more to go.  I'd like to reach my goal weight by summer. So that I can just work on maintaining between then and our trip.


Name: Crystal
Age: 30
Location: NC
Type of diet: portion control (especially at dinner)
Excercise: Jillian Michaels 30-day Shred, Leslie Sansone's Walking Away the Pounds, WiiFit
Start date of diet: 1/1/09
Goal: 115-120
Weight at start of diet: 135
Height: 5'2"
Weight loss to date: 6 lbs (129)


----------



## runswithscissors

Just sharing/updating...

I am proud to share that I have officially lost my first 20 lbs since I changed to a healthier lifestyle.  I started in mid-November and was down 20.2 lbs on Friday.  I have more weight to lose before we return to WDW in May (hopefully another 20 lbs by then) but was excited to share my news.

Good luck to everyone on your quest for a healthier lifestyle!


----------



## Dismom55

Congrats on losing the 20 lbs, I am sure you will rid yourself of the next 20 too.  Keep up the great work, glad you are learning a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## Faldred

Update:  Just over 30 days until our trip, and I'm now down to a solid men's 3X, which was my pre-trip goal.  Still way too large, but a far cry from the 6X I was dealing with 13 months ago.


----------



## Mary626

I'm so impressed by everyone's success!  This looks like a great thread for support, hope no-one minds if I join in the fun! I've been up and down and up and down, as i'm sure we all have, but I really want to get back on track and maintain a healthy lifestyle for good this time! One of my chief motivations is to lose weight so i can get pregnant and start a family (and eventually take said family to disney! That may sound strange, but for some reason I find motivation in that!). I've been reading this forum and thread for a few weeks now and have found it very inspiring! 

some stats..
age 28, female, 5'2
current weight: 197.5 
goal weight: 150 (for now) 
Disney goal: 165 before going to Disneyland in California! (5/26/2009) 
Eating plan: healthy eating with a focus on protein, fruits, veggies, and nuts
Exercise: Mostly treadmill, video game "yourself fitness", and occasional weights, jump roping, and punching bags, some videos. 
Motivations: to lose weight to get pregnant! To maintain a healthy lifestyle 

I look forward to posting with everyone and sharing in your successes. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## LovinPooh

We got home last night from 8days in wdw. I put on 10lbs.   I did eat like a champ I will admit, but with all the walking 

oh well... now instead of 5lbs to goal, I have 15


----------



## hvivona

LovinPooh said:


> We got home last night from 8days in wdw. I put on 10lbs.   I did eat like a champ I will admit, but with all the walking
> 
> oh well... now instead of 5lbs to goal, I have 15



Most of it could be water.  There's is a lot of sodium in the meals at resturaunts which would cause you to hold on to water.  Its almost impossible to gain 10lbs of fat in just 8 days.  I'm sure you'll see a big difference in a day or tow. Just drink a ton of water to help flush everything. Shoot for a gallon a day.


----------



## Mickeyfollowers

Before having my kids I was 110lbs and 5' 9", at the age of 29.  Now I am a SAHM with two kids at the age of almost 37 I am 168lbs.  I carry all my weight in the mid-section.  I had to have my throid removed and now I have hypothroidism.  It is really hard for me to lose weight.  I don't have exercise machines,  I can't go on walks due to it either being to hot or to cold to take the baby out with me, and when I do I feel like my heart is about to give out, lol. On top of that I have so much stress with my Mom having cancer and my husband working long hours and never getting time to myself to think, so I eat all the time.  Does this Weight Watchers really work.  I need to do something so I can feel better about myself and feel comfortable in my body and clothes.  Anyone with advice please feel free to give it.


----------



## actioncom3

Shannon
36
ALOT of allergies--seafood, shellfish, all nuts, and wheat
now-190
wish-135
trying to lose weight for our trip in June. I know I should be dropping pounds left and right but I'm not. Where 
I work I am the only person so its hard for me to work in exercise. We stay busy, but its a sit down job. I work from 8a-7p Monday thru Saturday. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Any diets would be awesome. 
Hope to hear from some of you soon!


----------



## hvivona

Mickeyfollowers said:


> Before having my kids I was 110lbs and 5' 9", at the age of 29.  Now I am a SAHM with two kids at the age of almost 37 I am 168lbs.  I carry all my weight in the mid-section.  I had to have my throid removed and now I have hypothroidism.  It is really hard for me to lose weight.  I don't have exercise machines,  I can't go on walks due to it either being to hot or to cold to take the baby out with me, and when I do I feel like my heart is about to give out, lol. On top of that I have so much stress with my Mom having cancer and my husband working long hours and never getting time to myself to think, so I eat all the time.  Does this Weight Watchers really work.  I need to do something so I can feel better about myself and feel comfortable in my body and clothes.  Anyone with advice please feel free to give it.



The only way to do it and get healthy is to just do it.  You have to get your head fully in to what you are doing and what you want you body to be.  There are tons of things you can do at home with no equipment.  You can walk or run up and down stairs, jump and pretend you're using a jump rope, get the Jillian Micheals 30-day shred work out, take control of your diet/eating. You can do this if you take it one piece at a time.  You can find TONS & TONS of info at bodybuilding.com (its not just for body builders- there are all levels there)  You've been through a lot and taking care of a lot of people. Take some time for yourself. Do this for yourself, your health.  Exercising releases endorphins that will naturally make you feel good and better about your self. You can do this!!!


----------



## Mommy2ArmyBrat

Hi All!  I also want to lose weight before going to the House of Mouse!  We go June 21 to June 28th!    PM me if you want to buddy up to keep accountability.  

Name: Denya
Age: 31
Location: TX
Type of diet: low carb
Excercise: Wii Personal Trainer and The Shred
Start date of diet: Today 2/21
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 179


----------



## stitchlover

Hey Denya...I'm in Aledo (just west of Fort Worth).

Anyway...haven't checked in for a while.  Just a quick refresher about who I am.  I am a lifetime Weight Watcher member who lost 118 in 2006.  Since our move in June I had slowly started putting weight on.  On January 8th I said enough is enough and I went back to WW.  Turns out I was still under my "official" goal weight but I had put on 14 pounds since May.  My goal was to lose that weight before Disney and to get control of myself again.

As of this week I am down 10.2 pounds and 3.8 away from my goal before we leave.  I have 3 more weigh-ins left before we leave for the World on March 12th.  Not too sure I will make it.  This week my loss was .8.  My weight loss per week average has been 2.28 but I did have a week that I ganed 1.2 and then of course this weeks loss of only .8.  

So I'm not too sure I will make it but at this point I don't know if that number is the most important thing to worry about.  I feel better, I feel in control and I fit back into my jeans!  I have a plan of action for Disney World food.  I usually take my own Weight Watcher muffins for breakfast and snack bars for when I'm hungry in the parks during the day.  This year after talking it over with my leader and weighing (no pun intended) the pros and cons I've decided that when I don't have a breakfast reservation I will be eating the kids breakfast choice at our resort.  I will also forgo taking snack bars with us and just hit the fresh fruit in the parks as my snacks when hungry.


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (July 7th, 2008)
> Current weight: 182lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (Jan. 27): 185lbs  *I did it! *
> Goal weight by Surgery (Apr. 28): 170lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



Came back from Disney to discover that I did not gain a single pound on vacation!  

I have been stuck and hovering with losing weight though... hard to get back on track after 2.5 weeks of vacation.  I seem to be back in the swing of things though and am down another 2lbs... working my way down to my surgery goal.

I look way better in this trips pictures than our trips from '07 and next year will be even better because I will be at goal!   Yep, we booked our next vacation already... Jan 3 - 12, 2010 in AKV Concierge!


----------



## nettii

Subbing


----------



## LovinPooh

CDNTech said:


> Came back from Disney to discover that I did not gain a single pound on vacation!
> 
> I have been stuck and hovering with losing weight though... hard to get back on track after 2.5 weeks of vacation.  I seem to be back in the swing of things though and am down another 2lbs... working my way down to my surgery goal.
> 
> I look way better in this trips pictures than our trips from '07 and next year will be even better because I will be at goal!   Yep, we booked our next vacation already... Jan 3 - 12, 2010 in AKV Concierge!



  Good for you!
I think that is the hardest thing... getting back on track. You just cant diet at WDW, it just isnt right   When we got home I stepped on the scale and it was up 10lbs. But with menstral weight gain and from all the salty foods I was eating, it all came off. So I guess all that walking pays off.  I am at 100lbs gone.  I have 5 more. And it has been the hardest 5lbs ever! I have been trying for a month now and its driving me mad!!   
But am fortunate for the fact that I have shed 100lbs.  Not only that, but I took all kinds of pics with my kids. And I have most of them on the wall. Which is a shocker. My mom commented to me last night that I should have taken before and after pics. I told her I didnt take pics before 

Good luck with your weight loss goals.
And have fun on the AKV trip next year... that is awesome


----------



## Thenwood

Hello fellow Diser's & weight watcher's,

About 8 years ago I started "dieting" I started with Slim fast and lost 21 lbs. Had my son and gained it back  . Had another son and gained even more back . When my son truned 2 and I saw what I looked like in the vacation pictures  and I knew enough was enough and started weight watchers. I lost almost 30 lbs.  I've been pretty steady at the same weight with the exception of the few lbs I gained when I had a surgery and didn't excerise at all . With weight watchers I lost about 2lbs a week but I know I didn't eat the healthy foods I should be just concentrated on staying within my points. Last week I was told of www.livestrong.com. I signed up, input my height and my weight and my goal (3lbs a week). It specified what my caloric intake should be. You then add everything you eat daily and your excerise daily. In addition to tracking how many calories you have left for the day you add how much water intake daily too. The best thing about this is it tracks the carbs, protien, fiber fat your intaking daily too. On the side it has a pie chart to show you how much percentage of your food intake is protien, carbs and fat. This is great! It's not just telling you your points for a day but its telling you how healthy the foods your eating are (I'm also eating more foods then weight watchers). You should be balancing these 3 out for a properly balanced diet. I've been on it for a week now and lost 3lbs. I also held off on going to the gym for the last week and got Jillian Michaels (Biggest Looser) Trouble areas DVD to do it at home. It's kicking my butt but I can see and feel a difference in all those trouble spots  . I highly recommend checking livestrong out. At this rate I'll be 4lbs from my goal weight (high school & bikini days weight).


----------



## Tina G

I just found this thread and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one trying to lose a few pounds before our Disney trip.  We are going May 9-16.

Name: Tina
Age: 40
Location: PA
Type of diet: Calorie Counting
Excercise: Treadmill, Exercise DVDs
Start date of diet: January 1st
Goal: 170
Weight at start of diet: 193
Weight now: 180

Prior to our last Disney trip in 2007 I lost 30 pounds, going from 220 to 190 before the trip.  I was able to maintain that loss and then started trying to lose again this past January.  It's a little harder this time around but so far I've lost 13 pounds and I hope I can get off the last 10 before we leave in 2 months.  That's only a little over a pound a week so I hope it happens.  My motivation is because we take so many pictures at Disney that I want to like how I look in them.  I remember back in 2007 I was happy because I was 30 pounds lighter and I felt better about how I looked in the pictures.  I think I'll feel even better with another 20+ pounds gone.


----------



## Dismom55

Tina, sounds like you are making great progress, keep it up and you will be at your goal in no time.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Hello all, I am up for joining too.  I realized after I was looking through pictures of our last 3 disney trips with my husband that when my kids get older they will wonder why I wasn't on vacation too   We are planning a trip at the end of August and this time I want to be in at least a couple of pictures!

Start weight: 192
current weight: 178
goal for disney trip: 140
final goal: 120 (my pre-children weight)

I know it will be hot in August and I want to wear shorts (something I haven't done in a long time).


----------



## alexandria674

Name: Alexandria 
Age:22 (will be going to WDW at 23) 
Location: California 
Type of diet: Salads, chicken (grilled), a LOT of fruit
Excersise: Walking, weightlifting (tone my arms a little), punching
Start of Diet: Febuary 22 
Goal: 130 
Weight at start: 190 
Weight now: 185 

We will be going to Disneyworld in September 2010, and I want to look ok (not supermodel thin) at the water parks, I have a long way to go and have recieved little help from anyone so I have done this alone so any encouragement, tips ANYTHING is helpful. I want to look good in that swimsuit!


----------



## terrypoohbear

name: Terry
Age:just turned 44 (yuck!)
Location: New York, (buffalo) 
Type of diet: I can't stay on one. (this is why I need help)
Excersise: joined a gym and have been going for 2 months
Start of Diet: March 15th. (at least I am trying today)
Goal: 140
Weight at start: 183 

I will be going to Disney in September and need to lose this darn weight. I saw this post and had to join. I will be reading it faithfully.


----------



## alexandria674

I have been trying to find a sandwich recipe that is lowfat but still pretty good, I found one by accident. 
Chicken Alfalfa sandwich 
1. Toast wheat bread 
2. Cut up grilled chicken, put to side 
3. Chop up a tomato, avocado, 2 pepperchini chilies ( they are not spicy, more like a pickle) 
4. On one side of the bread spread a thin layer of dijohn mustard
5. Layer up chicken, tomoatoes, avocado, chilies, alfalfa sprouts 
6. Other side of bread on top (of course) 
You can have this open faced or get rid of some vegetables if you don't like them. 
Also, to replace too much sweet things especially during birthday parties where cake is around, I tend to go for berries because they can be just as sweet. To cut back on sodas, my boyfriend makes me lemonade slush. Which is lemonade made with splenda, a small bit of honey and ice, then he blends it to a slushie. Since it will be Summer soon, it will replace some icecreams. 
Also, try fruit smoothies! 
Make lemonade 
Berries of all sorts 
ice 
and blend! 

Hope it helps, send some diet recipes so staying on one won't be so hard.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hi, my name is Michelle and I am probably on here prematurely, because right noe I am 8 months pregnant! I know I can't diet now, but I have been looking forward to the future when I get this baby out! I have been VERY sick throughout this pregnancy and this is the first week in it that I haven't thrown up! The baby is fine the docs say, (thank God) but in being so sick I have lost 26 pounds during this pregnancy. I only have 37 days until my c-section, so I think I will come out of the hospital weighing less then I did when I got pregnant. Though I would not wish my sickness on anyone, I now feel like, well, I got a start on all this weight I want to lose! We will be going to Disney in January 2010 and I would love to lose 75 pounds by then. I am so proud of all the people on here that have lost weight. I hope we can all help motivate eachother.First things first though, I gotta get this baby girl outta me!* She's never gonna come out!


----------



## ltl engine

Hi just found this great thread!!

name: Susan
Age: 36
Location: Chicago-suburb
Type of diet: low fat/calorie--more veggies
Excercise: trying...
Start of Diet: March 18th
Goal: 150
Weight at start: 208

We are still planning for September, I know it will be hot and I will need plenty of energy to keep up w/ kids


----------



## shelby101301

shelby101301 said:


> Name: Shelby
> Age: 39
> Location: Phila, PA
> Type of diet: watching carbs, smaller portions
> Excercise: Walking, yoga, weights.
> Start date of diet: 11/11/08
> Goal: 160
> Weight at start of diet: 224 (includes baby weight gain)
> Weight loss to date: 20 lbs (includes baby weight loss)



Well, we had our trip (I'll have to redo my ticker for the next trip) and I didn't make it out of my maternity shorts.  Iwas bummed and embarassed.  But the good news is I am still losing weight.  I am going to they gym 3 - 5 times a well, and my current weight is....(drumroll..........)

188!  So since having the baby at 224, I am back down to my pre-pregnancy weight of 188.  36 pounds down, 28 pounds to goal!

It may be coming off slowly, about a pound a week now, but it is coming off when I consistently count my calories (going to the gym is not enough)


----------



## grace&philipsmom

I don't know it is just me, but when I feel hungry and feel like eating junk food, I like to come on the DIS and look at the food porn pics.  I think I have selected every restaurant and meal I will have for our upcoming August trip.   For whatever reason doing this keeps me focused and I know that eating at Disney will be my reward!  40 lbs to go.......


----------



## mthds

Name: Lynn
Age: 44
Type of Diet - watching amounts that I eat, and eating healthier types of food
Exercise:  Walking, weights for upper arms, and Wii Fit  
Goal - to weigh 160 by our trip to WDW in June 2010
Starting weight on March 1 - 227
Current weight   - 224

When we return to WDW in summer of 2010 we want to go to Universal Studios.  I understand that rides are not as "pooh size" friendly.  I want to enjoy the rides with my boys and not be embarrassed or to embarrass them when I can not fit on a ride.

I have a hard time losing weight so I know it is going to be a struggle.  But I am doing this for myself and my children.  Glad to know I can share with this board about how it is going.


----------



## Tenuviel

Name: Kimmi
Age: 28 
Location: Seattle 
Type of diet: Eating less, more healthy LOL
Excersise: Walking and Wii Fit
Start of Diet: Mar 18
Goal: 140
Weight at start: 206
Weight now: 206

Ugh- I have a long ways to go!


----------



## lilly4

Count me in here ~

I feel awful and want VERY badly to lose weight before our trip.
Bathing suit + hot weather + walking all day + photos = NOT FUN if I'm overweight!!!

Here is my info:

Name: Cathy
Age: 39
Location: Ohio
Type of diet: starting Sonoma diet on Monday w/hubby
Excersise: WATP, walking outside, free weights
Start of Diet: Mar 23
Goal: 170 - if possible by the day of our trip!
Weight at start: 199
Weight now: 199

103 days from today ~ can she DO IT??????


----------



## cltk78

cltk78 said:


> Hi. I'm Crystal. I'm a SAHM to a 4yo and 4mo. I'm losing weight for our Disney trip. Luckily, I have 10 months to do it. I'm already down 6 lbs. Only 9-14 more to go.  I'd like to reach my goal weight by summer. So that I can just work on maintaining between then and our trip.
> 
> 
> Name: Crystal
> Age: 30
> Location: NC
> Type of diet: portion control (especially at dinner)
> Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30-day Shred, Leslie Sansone's Walking Away the Pounds, WiiFit
> Start date of diet: 1/1/09
> Goal: 115-120
> Weight at start of diet: 135
> Height: 5'2"
> Weight loss to date: 6 lbs (129)



My weight loss is going slowly, which I prefer.  I'm currently at 126 for a total weight loss of 9 lbs since New Years.


----------



## Maroon

I am back. I tried to just wing it and I gained 5lbs.


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (7/7/08)
> Current weight: 182lbs
> Goal weight by Disney (1/27/09): 185lbs *I did it! *
> Goal weight by Surgery (4/28/09): 170lbs
> Ultimate goal weight: 165lbs



Okay, I met my Disney goal and am working towards my surgery goal (3.5 weeks to go)... I've amended my surgery goal from 170 to 179, because there is no way I'm losing 12lbs safely in 3.5 weeks... but I think I can do 3lbs.

We just booked an impromptu trip to Disney for Aug. 3 - 7 and then we have another one booked for Jan. 3 - 12, 2010.

New goals... 

Start weight: 210lbs (7/7/08)
Current weight: 182lbs
Surgery goal weight: 179lbs (4/28/09)
Disney goal weight: 170lbs (8/3/09)
Ultimate goal weight range: 160 - 165 pounds


----------



## 61292cna

I'm glad i found this thread!!!

Name: Mary
Age: 54
Location: Southern Illinois
Diet: Modified Low Carb
Hurdles: Spend half my life in the car & baked goods
Exercise: Swimming & the Gazelle
Goal: 225-230 by Disney in Aug.
Starting date: 10/26/08
Starting Weight: 280
Current weight: 243
Lost so far: 37

I started out by seeing how many carbs I was getting a day. I the  started cutting back 25 carbs every  4 days til I'm now staying between 120 & 140 a day. It didn't seem like so much of a diet this way, but you have to be really long term commited! Because the overall amount of weight I need to lose is, so large, I set 20 pound goals at a time. When I meet a goal, I have a day where I can have a reasonable amount of 2 or 3 things I've really missed, then back at it til the next goal. Those times when I mess up, I remind myself to, try harder the next day, not just give up. I didn't mean to write a letter, but I hope it helps.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Howdy everyone!  I tried to start this before, but I wasn't really ready.  I am now, though and very motivated!

Name: Carol
Age: 36
Location: North Texas
Diet: Weight Watchers
Hurdles: family in the house loves junk food
Exercise: walking (for a start)
Goal: 150, hopefully by the end of January 2010
Starting date: 03/28/09
Starting Weight: 233.4
Current weight: 225.0
Lost so far: 8.4

I chose Weight Watchers again because I used it before to lose 61 pounds and it helped me tremendously to be held accountable each week at weigh-in.  

I am looking forward to getting to know you!  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## estherhead

I'm going to join you.


Name: Esther
Age: 34
Location: Ohio
Diet: Weight Watchers 
Hurdles: I love junk food & I bake wedding cakes for a living
Exercise: walking, elliptical, WiiFit
Goal: 135 by Nov 12, 2009
Starting date: 03/30/09
Starting Weight: 150
Current weight: 148
Lost so far: 2

I'm doing WW but I've been doing a lot of reading on the low glycemic index.  So I'm counting points and GREATLY restricting my intake of white sugar & white flour.  It's helping me feel full.

I also started a new blog to try to keep myself honest. Don't know if I'm allowed to post blogs here.  Guess if I'm not they'll tell me & I'll delete it. 
http://eatfrugaleathealthy.blogspot.com/


----------



## stitchlover

Welcome Esther!  If you ever have any WW questions PM me.  I did WW in 2006 to lose all my weight and have been maintaining ever since.  I had a small gain towards the end of '08 (was still under goal but not where I wanted to be) so I went back to the weekly meetings and am now back in my comfort zone.  It is an incredible program.

Good luck!


----------



## stitchlover

Goofybaby!  Welcome.

Just wanted to send you the same message I sent Esther above.  Please PM if you have any questions about WW.  I would be more than happy to help if you are just starting out.

With WW I have lost 118 pounds and have maintained my below goal status for over two years.  It is a wonderful program.

Where are you in North Texas?  I'm in Aledo and attend meetings at the location near Ridgmar Mall.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## estherhead

Oh my goodness!  118 lbs gone forever.  YEAH YOU!!!!

I'll take you up on that offer.  I'm actually a current WW leader (for the past 7 years) and have been at goal for years (except for my pregnancy 2 years ago) but I had some health issues & gained 10 lbs since November!  No matter what I did, the weight just kept on a comin'.

Thus the research into low g.i.  I think the health problems might be under control now and I'm ready to dig right back into WW with a renewed excitement & spirit.

The thing I love about WW is I was able to do all this research into a totally different diet & easily fit it into my WW plan.  WW says it isn't a diet, & it really isn't.  It truly is a support team, a formula, a lifestyle, etc.  But you get to make all the decisions as to how to work within the formula yourself.

But I'll need lots of help as originally I lost weight while nursing (33 daily points) & then was able to eat lots while I maintained (like 45 daily points.)  This time I'm afraid that the way I'm eating needs to be my lifestyle from here on out.  So I do need help in "long haul" thinking when it comes to eating 22 points a day.  I adore food so 22 points can be... disappointing.  That's what I'd call it.  It's just disappointing that I can't eat constantly as I adore eating.  And cooking.  And grocery shopping.  And baking.  And pretty much anything relating to food.  Oh, and veggie & herb gardening.  And the Food Network.  And Hell's Kitchen.  You get the idea.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi all.
I am joining you b/c I need to get some weight off before our next trip.

Name: Angela
Age: 30
Location: Alabama
Diet: Calorie counting right now
Hurdles: Making time to exercise
Exercise: walking, elliptical
Goal: 220 by 11/26/2009
Starting date: 04/06/2009
Starting Weight: 272
Current weight: 272
Lost so far: 0

I need someone to hold me accountable!!


----------



## GoofyBaby

stitchlover said:


> Goofybaby!  Welcome.
> 
> Just wanted to send you the same message I sent Esther above.  Please PM if you have any questions about WW.  I would be more than happy to help if you are just starting out.
> 
> With WW I have lost 118 pounds and have maintained my below goal status for over two years.  It is a wonderful program.
> 
> Where are you in North Texas?  I'm in Aledo and attend meetings at the location near Ridgmar Mall.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Hi Stitchlover!  

Thanks for the welcome!  I am about 30 miles east of Aledo.  I actually lost 60 pounds with WW 4 years ago, but life took over and I am finally doing something about this weight again.  I knew WW worked for me before and I was happily surprised to find the leader I had then is the same leader I have now (Marybeth - she is wonderful)!  

I am really liking the new Momentum plan.  Before, I was on the Flex plan and it was good too.  Eating filling foods, though, has really helped me get off to a good start.  

By the way, congratulations on your 118 pound weight loss and keeping it off!    You're certainly an inspiration and I really feel like I can do this!


----------



## estherhead

Oh my goodness, GoofyBaby!  I know you.  I just checked out your link because I knew I recognized you & I realized I totally read your trip report before my last trip & LOVED it.  Your "knave" was so wonderful and so patient & easy going and I loved, loved, loved that you wore tieras the whole time.  We may be kindred spirits!

I may be hitting you up for some Disneyland tips too as we are planning on going there for our first time EVER winter of 2010!

Weight loss goals, here we come!


----------



## estherhead

alexandria674 said:


> Name: Alexandria
> Age:22 (will be going to WDW at 23)
> Location: California
> Type of diet: Salads, chicken (grilled), a LOT of fruit
> Excersise: Walking, weightlifting (tone my arms a little), punching
> Start of Diet: Febuary 22
> Goal: 130
> Weight at start: 190
> Weight now: 185
> 
> We will be going to Disneyworld in September 2010, and I want to look ok (not supermodel thin) at the water parks, I have a long way to go and have recieved little help from anyone so I have done this alone so any encouragement, tips ANYTHING is helpful. I want to look good in that swimsuit!



Alexandria, your post made me laugh as I pondered punching as a form of exercise.  I'm sure you mean on a punching bag, right?  I know that gives quite a workout.  If not, I'm not sure beating people up is a good long term strategy, although I'm quite sure it would be excellent  exercise.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

How did I miss this thread?!?!?! 

Name: Karen
Age: 36
Location: Missouri
Diet: Raw Vegan
Hurdles: eating smaller portions, exercise!
Exercise: running & homeschooling (trust me, it's exercise!) 
Goal: 150 by 10-18-09
Starting date: years ago! 
Starting Weight: 263 at my highest 7 years ago
Current weight: 183
Lost so far: I was around 205 at Christmas

Hi!  What a great thread, I have to go back and start at the beginning!  I've been overweight my entire adulthood, but I've finally found something that not only helps me lose weight but keeps me healthy too.  I'm a raw vegan, I only eat raw fruits, veggies, & nuts.  I also have nutritional yeast and beans occasionally.  I've been eating this way for 4 1/2 years and should be rail thin, but my body really does not metabolize food correctly for some reason, so it's slow going.  This is the lowest weight I have ever been as an adult! 

I'm fortunate that I'm 5'10" and never look my weight, but my goal of 150 seems almost unattainable (I think that's what I weighed in 6th grade!)   BUT, it IS my goal and I want all the t-shirts I've already made for the trip in October to be baggy on me! 

I run for exercise, although I've been bad and only doing it about once a week lately.  I homeschool my kids, so we're home all day and I have to keep myself from munching.


----------



## GoofyBaby

estherhead said:


> Oh my goodness, GoofyBaby!  I know you.  I just checked out your link because I knew I recognized you & I realized I totally read your trip report before my last trip & LOVED it.  Your "knave" was so wonderful and so patient & easy going and I loved, loved, loved that you wore tieras the whole time.  We may be kindred spirits!
> 
> I may be hitting you up for some Disneyland tips too as we are planning on going there for our first time EVER winter of 2010!
> 
> Weight loss goals, here we come!




Awwww, I'm glad you liked my report!  I weighed around 180 then and hadn't started on my bachelor's degree yet.  I was celebrating community college graduation, which was a BIG step for me.  The trip was the most magical two weeks ever.  James is still just as wonderful, though I'm a bit sad he is dating someone now and I don't get to see him as much, but we're still very close and as long as he's happy, that's what counts.  As far as the tiaras go, well, what can I say?  I'm a Disney Princess at heart!    I'll always have my tiara or Mickey ears on when I am in a Disney park.  Speaking of tiaras, Germany in Epcot has some great sparkly tiaras for sale - that's where I bought my pink & white rhinestone-encrusted Mickey tiara that you see me wearing in my trip report. . .  

Feel free to ask me anything about Disney because I likely know the answer!  I've spent so much time on the DISboards the past three years I've been here I've got Disney running out my ears. . .or you might say Disney characters and pixie dust run through my veins!  

Okay, sorry to go !   Let's get this weight off and look good for Mickey!


----------



## 61292cna

Weigh Day & I'm down 2 pounds to 241. If only it came off as easy as it went on!  Just have to keep going.


----------



## Avonlady1001

Hey all! I'd like to join you in your journey! 

Name: Jodi
Age: 33
Location: Long Island, NY
Diet: Weight Watchers
Hurdles: snacking & portion control
Exercise: Treadmill, Walk Away the Pounds (at least that's what I SAY I'm going to do.)
Goal: 180 by Sept 28 trip to WDW
Starting date: 3/1/09
Starting Weight: 200.2
Current weight: 194.2
Lost so far: 6

Been totally slacking the past 2 weeks! Luckily I did NOT buy the kids much Easter candy, so I don't have that tempatation. I need to food shop & put more healthy stuff in the house. We ate all the good stuff and lately I've been making the "GOOD" stuff! :-( Like Baked Macaroni & Cheese last night.


----------



## sonnesolsun

Okay, I'm signing myself up!

Name: Sunny Ray
Age: mid 30s
Location: Midwest
Diet: Low Carb
Exercise: that is my problem...random at best!!! 
Goal: 145
Starting Date: 1/5/09
Starting Weight: 187
Current Weight: 160
Lost so far: 27 
Target Date: May 31st

I put on a lot a weight due to some medical issues  and multiple rounds (5) of steroids in about 6 months. Finally was diagnosed with asthma in January and have gotten meds straightened out and have been able to get back to exercising in moderation and watching what I eat again. 

I lost enough weight that I even rewarded myself with LASIK  eye surgery when I hit my 160 goal this past weekend. Now, I just need to stay on track and get the last 15lbs off, which are always the hardest!

Hope to hear about everyone's successes and report on my own!


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

I have been reading this thread for a while now and I have just decided to join. I need all the support I can get. My DH and I are planning a trip for August of 2010 with our two beautiful daughters and I don't want to look back at my pictures and be disappointed in the way I look. So here goes nothin'

Name: Lydia
Age: 25
Location: Spokane WA
Diet: Low Carb, Low Fat
Exercise: Walking, and sit-ups
Goal: 145-150
Start Date: 04/06/09
Starting Weight: 200
Current Weight: 198
Weight Loss to Date: 2 pounds

Good luck to everyone and thank you for creating a support system like this!!!


----------



## jewelmom23

Just wondering those of you who count calories. How many do you allow your self each day?  I have really been counting mine and it is just so slow. Just wondering if I was allowing myself too many.


----------



## angelat

To determine the number of calories your body needs to maintain your current weight multiply your weight by 11 for a sedentary lifestyle, by 12 if you exercise 2-3 times a week, and by 13 if you exercise 4-5 times a week. Example: 180x11= 1980 calories. If you do nothing all week this is what your daily calorie need would be. 

Do remember, however, that as your body weight begins to decrease, you need to re-evaluate your caloric needs. Reducing your calorie intake by 500 calories a day (or 3500 per week) you should average a pound loss a week. 

Of course, make sure you're being honest with yourself as well. check out the calorie count for that mini snickers or brownie and you'd be suprised at how much is in it! It's tough for sure, but the more aware you are of what you are consuming, the better you'll be able to count the calories. 

Remember to drink lots of water too! 

Good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## lnh'smom

Name: CJ
Age: 32
Location: Indiana
Diet: Weight Watchers
Hurdles: snacking, portion control, sitting at the computer instead of exercising, and too many birthdays, showers, weddings, and graduations! (Ok, too many excuses!)
Exercise: Treadmill, Exercise Bike, walking
Goal: 175 by Sept 12 trip to WDW (and fitting into my shorts by summer!)
Starting date: 4/13/09
Starting Weight: 200
Current weight: 199
Lost so far: 1 

I've been "dieting" off and on since Christmas. Now I have to get serious and maybe by posting my weight each week, I will have to stick to it. I seriously cannot fit into any of my summer clothes  and I refuse to buy bigger sizes! So here goes!


----------



## hebbynan

I'm in!!  Here I go:

Name: Heather
Age: 33 1/2
Location: York, Pennsylvania
Type of diet: just watching what I eat
Hurdles: afternoons at work...major munchies attack!  Ugh!!
Excercise: Wii Fit, walking
Start date of diet: 3/15/09
Goal: 145
Weight at start of diet: 232
Weight loss to date: 10 lbs (222)

I didn't start trying to loose weight just to go to WDW next January, but that is a help!  When I went to an amusement park and couldn't fit into the swing.....yeah, that was a MAJOR wake up call!  That and I can't fit into any of my clothes anymore.  That's not cool!! 

Way to go everyone!!!!


----------



## aestapa

You all have encouraged and inspired me so much that I am jumping in too!

Name: Ashley
Age: 35
Location: Atlanta, GA
Type of Diet: Trying NutriSystem for the convenience factor.  I lost baby weight on South Beach, but want someone else to do my thinking for me right now.
Exercise: walking and Tae Bo now...the gym once school is out (I teach)
Diet Start Date: 4/16/09
Starting Weight: 155
Goal Weight: 135 by our September trip to WDW

I finally want to get rid of those lbs that have been hanging around.  I am extremely busy right now..I have 2 boys (5 and 3) teach TV Production in high school, own an online nursery boutique, have just started my own line of baby items, am working on my PhD...you get the idea.  Life will calm down a great deal once school is out for summer in 6 weeks.  The boys will be in daycare every other week to give me time to write my dissertation...and breathe.

I love South Beach.  But, right now I wanted to try something brainless...tell me what to eat, and I'll eat it.  I'm so busy right now, I don't really even taste my food anyway!   My box arrived yesterday, so I started today.  So far, its great.  I actually feel like I'm constantly eating!  I figure this will get me through the first 6 weeks and by then, I'll have more time to create my own plan.


----------



## timzagain

I joined this thread a long time ago (a year ago?).  Now it's time for me to start the process all over again.  This is not about losing weight for Disney specifically - I need to take better care of myself.  Too many risk factors in my family's medical history to ignore!

Name: Timmi
Age: 43
Location: Barbados
Type of Diet:  I'm not following a specific diet;  I'm simply watching what I eat, and making more sensible food choices.
Hurdles:  Snacking out of boredom or stress
Exercise: Walking, running, swimming
Diet Start Date: 4/16/09
Starting Weight: 145
Goal Weight: 130 by mid August


----------



## GoofyBaby

Well, I am 3 weeks into my journey and have lost 13.2 pounds so far. . .I am loving Weight Watchers!  Their new Momentum program is all about eating filling foods and learning to listen to your body and stop eating before you feel stuffed.  I've been able to sleep better, I can exercise for longer without pain and just feeling overall much better!  

To those of you new to this thread, !  We CAN do this and look good for Disney!  We deserve it!


----------



## estherhead

Congrats Goofy Baby!  I'm 2.5 weeks in this go around & also love WW.  Tonight I went to a party & brought my own version of nachos (Baked Tostitoes, etc.) and cupcakes made with a cake mix & Diet Coke.  No one even noticed I was eating healthy & the cupcakes were gone by the time we left.  It's just such an easy program to fit into normal life.

I ran my first full mile yesterday.  It's been a while since I've run and it just felt so good.  So sore today, but so good.


----------



## eelore

Hi all! I'm Lori form NC and I am going to Disney World this September. I have over a hundred pounds to lose but am just looking to be healthier and to drop some weight before my trip for 2 reasons:

1. We (My sister, mom and I) are taking my two nieces on thier first trip to WDW (ages 13 and 16) and I want to be better able to keep up with them.

2. We are getting that free dining plan and I know I'll probably put on a few pounds during our trip and don't want to worry about it LOL

I also have a partial disability so getting the wieght off would decrease pain levels. Besides I'd like to be smaller than TWEEDLE DEE AND TWEEDLE DUM this year! LOLOL

Anywho, I'm going to start my diet tomorrow which is basically just a balanced meal plan with around 1200 calories a day. because of the whole disability thing my exercise routine isn't that great but I'm doing what I can 

I wish everyone well and Happy Healthier Eating!

Oh I will turn 42 in June (am I the oldest here?) 
AND I do have another reason for losing: I'm going on a cruise in March of next year. Sadly it isn't a Disney Cruise but hopefully I'll get to take one of those in another year or so


----------



## estherhead

eelore said:


> Hi all! I'm Lori form NC and I am going to Disney World this September. I have over a hundred pounds to lose but am just looking to be healthier and to drop some weight before my trip for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. We (My sister, mom and I) are taking my two nieces on thier first trip to WDW (ages 13 and 16) and I want to be better able to keep up with them.
> 
> 2. We are getting that free dining plan and I know I'll probably put on a few pounds during our trip and don't want to worry about it LOL
> 
> I also have a partial disability so getting the wieght off would decrease pain levels. Besides I'd like to be smaller than TWEEDLE DEE AND TWEEDLE DUM this year! LOLOL
> 
> Anywho, I'm going to start my diet tomorrow which is basically just a balanced meal plan with around 1200 calories a day. because of the whole disability thing my exercise routine isn't that great but I'm doing what I can
> 
> I wish everyone well and Happy Healthier Eating!
> 
> Oh I will turn 42 in June (am I the oldest here?)
> AND I do have another reason for losing: I'm going on a cruise in March of next year. Sadly it isn't a Disney Cruise but hopefully I'll get to take one of those in another year or so




Welcome, eelore!  I did just want to mention that 1200 calories might not be enough food.  For me, weighing 150 lbs & being 35, 1200 calories isn't enough, even to lose weight.  If you weigh more than me, you probably should be eating more too.  If you just want to eat your own way & lose I recommend Sparkpeople.  My dh LOVES Sparkpeople.  It's free.  It's a wonderfully supportive community.  And it will tell you exactly how many calories you should be eating.  And you can keep track of your calories on there.

Other than that, welcome!  It sounds like you have the perfect inspiration for wanting to lose weight.  More energy!  I can't even explain the level of energy I have now versus what I had 30lbs ago.  I never want to go back.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

estherhead said:


> Welcome, eelore!  I did just want to mention that 1200 calories might not be enough food.  For me, weighing 150 lbs & being 35, 1200 calories isn't enough, even to lose weight.  If you weigh more than me, you probably should be eating more too.  If you just want to eat your own way & lose I recommend Sparkpeople.  My dh LOVES Sparkpeople.  It's free.  It's a wonderfully supportive community.  And it will tell you exactly how many calories you should be eating.  And you can keep track of your calories on there.
> 
> Other than that, welcome!  It sounds like you have the perfect inspiration for wanting to lose weight.  More energy!  I can't even explain the level of energy I have now versus what I had 30lbs ago.  I never want to go back.



Just wanted to thank you for recommending Sparkpeople website!  I just joined there and I am also joining this thread!!!  I need to lose about 50 pounds and I hope with the help of this group and the tools on Sparkpeople I can get half way there by our August trip to Disney!!!! Is that doable???  Anyway....I have struggled with weight issues for my entire life!  I am sick of the battle!  I need to model healthy choices for my two children and I need more energy!!! Anyway, thanks for helping to motivate me!!!


----------



## Gina35

I, too, will be going in August.  Lost a ton of weight like Erin (congrats!) several years ago but since the fall have put back on about 30 pounds.  Want to lose as much as possible before our trip.  Hope to keep up with all of you so that I can re-reduce!!


----------



## Gina35

61292cna said:


> Weigh Day & I'm down 2 pounds to 241. If only it came off as easy as it went on!  Just have to keep going.



So, so true about going on easy!!  I told myself that this time I wouldn't get above 5-10 lbs. higher than goal....so much for that.  Now that we're committed, losing anything is better than nothing, right??


----------



## GoofyBaby

estherhead said:


> Congrats Goofy Baby!  I'm 2.5 weeks in this go around & also love WW.  Tonight I went to a party & brought my own version of nachos (Baked Tostitoes, etc.) and cupcakes made with a cake mix & Diet Coke.  No one even noticed I was eating healthy & the cupcakes were gone by the time we left.  It's just such an easy program to fit into normal life.
> 
> I ran my first full mile yesterday.  It's been a while since I've run and it just felt so good.  So sore today, but so good.




Thanks!    It feels good to lose for a change.  I completely forgot about the diet coke cupcakes - thanks for reminding me!  I too, love how easy WW is to fit into normal life. . .and congrats on running your first full mile!  I am hoping to be able to run again soon, but right now, my knees are not strong enough. . .that is soon to change!


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Ok I have journaled everything I put in my mouth today on the Sparkle people website....I have stayed within my suggested range and done some exercise!!!!  I feel good!!!!!


----------



## lnh'smom

Great job! I think I need to start journalling everything I eat. Sometimes I will just grab something without even thinking about it. That is one of my biggest problems!


----------



## Disneymommy2006

lnh'smom said:


> Great job! I think I need to start journalling everything I eat. Sometimes I will just grab something without even thinking about it. That is one of my biggest problems!



That website (sparke people...) is free and it is a little bit of a hassel to enter in everything you eat there but it holds me accountable and makes me conscious of what I've eaten...this is only day two but so far I've stuck to it!


----------



## momto2greatkids

Hey!  I just found this site - count me in!!  I am doing WW- counting points.  I am trying to lose weight for when we go back to the Mouse in 2010.

My name is Jen
Weight goal - lose at least 30 pounds
Starting weight - 183.5
Current weight - 177.5
Total weight loss so far 6 pounds!

I have just got to stay motivated!!


----------



## sonnesolsun

Okay...just checking in. Not sure how often we are supposed to post an update, but it has been a week and two days. I am down 3lbs from 160 to 157 and have 12lbs to go. If allergies and stress don't kill me, I should hopefully make my goal by May 31st!!!


----------



## momto2greatkids

Did I see someone mention diet coke cupcakes?  Do you have a recipe?


----------



## estherhead

momto2greatkids said:


> Did I see someone mention diet coke cupcakes?  Do you have a recipe?



Yup.  One box of chocolate cake mix.  One Diet Coke.  Stir.  Put in 24 cupcake holders & bake at 350 for about 20 min (my oven it is only 15 so watch them.)

The points are whatever the box mix is since you aren't adding any calories, fat or fiber.

That's it.

One tiny recommendation, tho, is freeze them when all done.  Otherwise you'll eat WAY too many in one sitting.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey everyone!!!

I'm so happy to see that this thread is still going - its amazing!!!  I haven't been on in forever - not going to Disney any time soon, so I guess theres no point for me to come back on a lot - and had no idea this was still going strong!  

As for myself, I've lost a total of 80lbs, and I'm going to run (yes, I said run!) my first 5K later next month.  I've hit a platau, and its really annoying me - I run a minimum of 3.2 miles about 6 days a week, and I've been at the same weight for 2 weeks now!!!  I'd be hittin the chocolate chip cookies right now if it weren't for the fact that I can see a difference in my body, dispite the scale not moving!  

Anyway, I just want to say I'm so happy for everyone whos stuck with it - its amazing!!!  Hope everyone has a great, THIN summer!!!!!



Sarah


----------



## momto2greatkids

estherhead said:


> Yup.  One box of chocolate cake mix.  One Diet Coke.  Stir.  Put in 24 cupcake holders & bake at 350 for about 20 min (my oven it is only 15 so watch them.)
> 
> The points are whatever the box mix is since you aren't adding any calories, fat or fiber.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> One tiny recommendation, tho, is freeze them when all done.  Otherwise you'll eat WAY too many in one sitting.



Thanks so much!! I love chocolate anything so this would be really yummy!!


----------



## 61292cna

Had a hard time sticking to it this week, so was glad to find out that even though I hadn't lost, I also hadn't gained.


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

Hello everyone, 

Well this is my third week and my second post. Last week I reported that I had lost two pounds and was coming in at 198 pounds. Well I am happy to report that I have lost another 3 pounds bringing my weight to 195 (look at me and my math skills!!) 

I'm happy to have lost more weight but it just seems to be coming off so slow. My biggest problem is that I sit on my butt for 45 plus hours a week at work  and when I'm home my husband and I are so busy with our girls or church activities that we don't always have the healthiest meals. So if any of you have healthy meal ideas for families who are always on the go feel free to send them my way. 

Anyway congrats to everyone and good luck with the days/weeks to come.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Congratulations to everyone who has lost weight this week!  I am on track to lose about 2 pounds at WW weigh-in on Saturday morning. . .I've really been sticking to the plan, journaling (online with e-tools), counting points, exercising 5 days a week and getting all of my water in.  I haven't felt this great in a long time!

Keep up the great work everyone!  And thanks again, esterhead, for the reminder about the diet coke cupcakes!


----------



## aestapa

I'm down 2.5 for the week!  Yesterday, the scale actually said 3, but today it was up .5.  Oh well....progress is progress!


----------



## luckylady7991

For me, I can't stick to a diet that's drastically different from my existing one.  So I would suggest just smaller portions.  And exercise is a must.


----------



## cinderella1976

Hello, I too want to shed some weight and inches.  Trying to plan a trip to disney in December 09 and would love to be lighter and healthier!! I just recently moved to Virginia Beach and would love to actually feel good about wearing a bathing suit! Most of all, I need to do this for me!  I do have a thyroid problem, so it makes loosing weight a little harder, but I'm ready! Here goes...

Name:              Jennifer
Location:           Virginia
Start date:        4/1/09
Current weight:  195
Goal weight:      To shed about 45lbs and gain more muscle!!
Diet:                 Just trying to eat healthier and more organic foods.       Staying away from fast foods (which are my weekness) and trying not to snack to much.  I eat when I'm board and need to keep myself busy.
Exercise:    Walking and adding sit ups soon.  

Thanks and Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## KayKyle'sMOM

HI everyone - I too would like to lose some weight for mickey and I'm having a hard time staying motivated. Hopefully this board will help!!

Name: Jamie
Location: Pennsylvania
Start date: Today 4/24/09
Current weight: 180
Goal weight: To lose 50 lbs total, although I am starting my short term goal at 35 lbs!
Diet: Low carb with healthy fruits and vegetables, and cutting out sugar
Exercise: Walking and light weight training.


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hi all,
I just found this and I'd like to join.  I actually started my diet faithfully the end of March. I found out I needed to keep a log to keep count of my calories.  My total calories daily is 1400-1500.  I was also introduced to green tea and also take the mega-t belly fat pills.

Name:Linda
Location: Delaware
Start Date:Last week of March
Start weight: 145
Goal weight: 130
Weakness:Eating with kids at work(I'm a teacher). I can't count these calories so I go over my daily limit. Junk food. But I'm doing really good with eating a portion size to fit my count.
Diet: Eating healthy, mega green t pills and 3-4 cups of green tea.
Exercise: brisk 1 hour walks around the park 3-4 times a week, 30 min. abs on the "on demand" channels and singing and dancing for hours about dumping my ex. (Finally after 2 1/2 years he was good for something)

I am now down to  137 and counting


----------



## lnh'smom

dsnycrzy said:


> I was also introduced to green tea and also take the mega-t belly fat pills.
> 
> Name:Linda
> Diet: Eating healthy, mega green t pills and 3-4 cups of green tea.



Linda, 
Do you feel like the green tea and mega-t belly fat pills really work? I absolutely hate tea and can't drink it  but I can handle the pills. Just wondering what your opinion is. I am doing ab work, just always looking for anything to help out!


----------



## 61292cna

Hi everone! weighed today down to 240. Only a pound but every pound counts!


----------



## Avonlady1001

Woohoo! Today at Weight Watchers I lost 1.8! Now my grand total lost is 10!!!


----------



## daisy2jae

good luck!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

lnh'smom said:


> Linda,
> Do you feel like the green tea and mega-t belly fat pills really work? I absolutely hate tea and can't drink it  but I can handle the pills. Just wondering what your opinion is. I am doing ab work, just always looking for anything to help out!



Yes they have the green t ingredient in them. Far more then the tea itself.  I have my most weight loss around my stomach and those "love handles".  I went back to work after spring break and everyone is admiring my new look. 1 co worker already ran out and got her bottle.


----------



## lnh'smom

dsnycrzy said:


> Yes they have the green t ingredient in them. Far more then the tea itself.  I have my most weight loss around my stomach and those "love handles".  I went back to work after spring break and everyone is admiring my new look. 1 co worker already ran out and got her bottle.



I will have to get some next time I am out. 
I have been doing Jillian Michael's 30 day shred. I seriously can't hardly walk. But I have stuck with it 3 days in a row! New record for me!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Keep up the great work everyone!  I only lost 0.8 last Saturday at WW, but I was doing everything right.  I am confident the scale will move down even more this Saturday.  I also started doing a christian form of yoga called Praise Moves, which incorporates speaking scripture into the postures.  It whipped my hiney yesterday, but it felt great!  I am also still walking briskly at the rec center at my university and doing some recumbent cycling too.  I hope to start incorporate some light weight training as I develop more endurance and stamina.

Remember, NEVER give up!  We are worth looking and feeling great!


----------



## Fall1

I'm new...hope it's ok 

I am at the heaviest I've ever been...minus being pregnant with twins.  Our trip is in October and I won't be able to keep up with my kiddos if I don't lose some weight and gain some energy!!

I joined Weight Watchers 3 weeks ago and so far I'm down 5.6!  I'm excited!

Here's my info:
Name: Janice
Age: 35
Location: Peabody, MA
Diet: Weight Watchers and exercise 
Start date: 4/7/2009
Weight loss to date: 5.6


----------



## KEMdisney

I've been lurking for some time, but thought Id officially join for some extra support for myself! I started dieting in January, and I have lost just about 25 lbs since then. 

Name: Kathleen
Location: NJ
Start date: 1/5/2009
Start weight: 205
Current weight: 181.9
Goal weight: 150
Diet: I pretty much do the WW points system, but I do not attend meetings. 
Exercise: Hard to find time for the gym, I work two jobs...but I try to do workouts on demand. I need to boost up my exercising! I think it will really help. I woke up early this morning, I feel great today and Id like to continue doing that!


----------



## nettii

Im nettii ive beeen trying to loose weight forever-but ive re comited and ive lost 7lbs!Huray my goal is to loose a total of40lbs i have 33 lbs left to go! and i have 3 1/2 mo to do it! 

today i plan on walking 
eating and egg white veggie omlet for breakfast
salad for  lunch 
and bbq chicken for dinner

im also doing ww


----------



## momto2greatkids

Just an update.  I've only lost another .5 lb, but I have lost 2 more inches.  Progress is progress.  I could lose more if I pulled my sweet tooth!


----------



## KEMdisney

momto2greatkids said:


> Just an update.  I've only lost another .5 lb, but I have lost 2 more inches.  Progress is progress.  I could lose more if I pulled my sweet tooth!



Congrats! keep up the good work! I have my weigh in tomorrow


----------



## lnh'smom

I finally lost a little bit more weight. Down 2 lbs. I was getting really discouraged there, but it finally happened.


----------



## momto2greatkids

KEMdisney said:


> Congrats! keep up the good work! I have my weigh in tomorrow



Thanks!! I hope everything went well at your weigh in!


----------



## Kathymcbain

I'm a little late, I just found these boards after booking a vacation to Disney, but I was excited to find a group of people losing weight before their vacations. I, too, would like to get rid of a few pounds.  

Name: Kathy
Age: 32
Location: Hawai`i
Type of diet: Low-Carb
Excercise: Walking, swimming, cardio, etc.
Start date of diet: 4/30/09
Goal: 125
Weight at start of diet: 158
Weight loss to date: 0

I've used Atkins before...I lost 85 pounds in about 7 months after getting quite heavy when I had my last daughter (started at 220 pounds then). I kept it off for 3 years, but moving to Hawai`i really knocked me off plan and I've gained about 20 pounds in the two years I've lived here - my excuse is that it's hard to get food - it's very expensive here and I live an hour from the grocery store so it got really easy to just eat what was around.  

I move back to the mainland in June and I'd really like to get below 150 before I go; I just know I'll be more comfortable on the plane with a few pounds off me. Before I go to Disney in September, I'd love to be 125...my true goal weight is 130, but heading to Disney at 125 would allow me to have some dining fun while I'm there.  

I'm confident that I can do it because I've done it before, I just need the motivation to stick to it while I prepare to move and everything.


----------



## tara98

I love this!!!  I am in- Planned trip in October- want to be able to take my 1yr old DD in the pool without embarrasment!!!

Started diet- Weight Watchers(weighing in every week)1/7/09
Weight was 237
Current weight:  215
Lost 21 pounds so far!!!!
Goal:180ish (first goal would be to get below 200)

Have been eating my lunch at my desk at work and using my Lunch half hour to go on the eliptical machine- burn about 500 calories 4-5 times per week.  

Obstacle- eating when I am stressed.  

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Subscribing after the fact.

I started working out at Christmas after we received our WIi Fit from Santa. I started at approx. 200 lbs and left when I was at 173.8 pounds. So 26.2 pounds.

I watched my serving sizes and calories and did the elliptical 2-5 miles a day and did a Jillian Michaels or Biggest Loser workout daily until a few days before the trip when my knee started bothering me. I'm still at my weight I left for the trip at a week after returning home though according to the Wii Fit I can still lost 30 pounds. I do the Wii fit a few times a week now, doing the step and boxing and hope to lose 10 to 20 more but relaxing more. I went down 2-3 sizes, depending on the make of the clothes. People have noticed which inspires me to do more!

Good luck everyone! I have been trying to lose weight for 9 years and this is my first success! Don't give up! Make small goals! I watch Biggest Loser each week which also inspires me! SOme of the women have passed me so I need to kick it into gear again!


----------



## mjhd

Okay, I have to get back on track and this looks like a very supportive thread!  

Name: Melissa
Age: 29
Location: SW Michigan
Type of diet: Counting Weight Watchers points/not attending meetings
Excercise: Walking, WiiFit, Exercise DVDs
Start date of diet: 5/3/09
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: will weigh in tomorrow - probably around 190 
Weight loss to date: 0

I have been telling myself since January that I would lose 20 lbs by my 30th birthday (9/12) but have fallen off the wagon - I was jogging 3 miles each day and doing wiifit along with watching what I ate.  I got bored and just stopped.  Now I am committed to counting my weight watchers points and starting to exercise again.  Hoping to stay on track and make my goal a reality!!!


----------



## jpmom97

Hi! I am so glad I found this thread! I am trying to lose weight for our trip Dec 4th-15th.  My goal is to fit into all the shorts I wore on my honeymoon!  I refuse to be photographed and I want lots of family pictures on our trip.  I feel really motivated so hopefully I can get rid of these extra pounds!


Name: Jeneen
Age: 32
Location: NE PA
Type of diet: Counting Weight Watchers points/not attending meetings
Excercise: Walking, areobics on TV
Start date of diet: 4/28
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 155
Weight loss to date: 3 lbs


----------



## teresalindsey

We started planning our trip last year which is when I also started to lose weight.  To date, I have lost 60 lbs.  My goal is to lose another 20 lbs in the next five weeks.  WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## momto2greatkids

teresalindsey said:


> We started planning our trip last year which is when I also started to lose weight.  To date, I have lost 60 lbs.  My goal is to lose another 20 lbs in the next five weeks.  WISH ME LUCK!!



Congrats!!  That's wonderful!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Woo-Hoo!  I weighed in at WW yesterday and I am down 2.6 more pounds for a total of 16.6 pounds in 5 weeks!  I am so excited!  I've been really following the Momentum plan and exercising 5 days a week.  I've also really toned down my sugar intake - I think that has helped significantly.  

To all of you just joining our thread,  !!!  This is a fun and supportive thread and I hope each of you will find encouragement, support and even a few laughs here.  I love this thread!  

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## CDNTech

CDNTech said:


> Start weight: 210lbs (7/7/08)
> Current weight: 179lbs
> Surgery goal weight: 179lbs (4/28/09)
> Disney goal weight: 170lbs (8/3/09)
> Ultimate goal weight range: 160 - 165 pounds



Well, I went into surgery at 181lbs (just shy of my goal) and am now 6 days post op.  I'm sitting at 179lbs right now and still have a quite a bit of swelling going on, so drinking lots of water and making sure I have a healthy diet going on.

I know most of the swelling doesn't disappear for 3 - 4 weeks, so patience is the key here. 

Surgery went great though, my breasts went from a 34I down to what's looking like a perfect 34D and they took 1500 grams (apparently that's on the low end, so that made me happy ) off my stomach and put all my muscles back into place.  I had no idea just how bad my ab muscles were, but the surgeon said they did extensive muscle repair and that I will feel it for quite awhile.


----------



## daisy2jae

Name: Robin
Age: 28
Location: South Dakota
Diet: Weight Watchers...again...on and off need help with receipes I'm a terrible cook!
Exercise: Anytime Fitness and love to run in the morning at 5:15AM before I start work at 6:45AM
Goal weight: 145 lbs
Starting Weight: 190 lbs
Current Weight: 190 lbs
Total Weight Loss: 45 lbs

I want to be happy to be in the pictures instead of behind the camera! 
I haven't been able to stick with something with my crazy life.  I have lots of excusses I'm sure many can relate....


----------



## danabalana

This thread is awesome. We can all use a little support when it comes to weight loss. I'm going to WDW in August and would like to have more energy and feel comfortable in my clothes.

Name: Dana
Age: 44
Location: PDX
Type of diet: Counting Weight Watchers points/tracking online.
Excercise: Walking and pilates
Start date of diet: 4/20
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 177
Weight loss to date: 5 lb


----------



## estherhead

daisy2jae said:


> Name: Robin
> Age: 28
> Location: South Dakota
> Diet: Weight Watchers...again...on and off need help with receipes I'm a terrible cook!
> Exercise: Anytime Fitness and love to run in the morning at 5:15AM before I start work at 6:45AM
> Goal weight: 145 lbs
> Starting Weight: 190 lbs
> Current Weight: 190 lbs
> Total Weight Loss: 45 lbs
> 
> I want to be happy to be in the pictures instead of behind the camera!
> I haven't been able to stick with something with my crazy life.  I have lots of excusses I'm sure many can relate....



Welcome!  I'm not a terrible cook, but I am a busy person and it is a very rare day that I have time to cook.  I subscribe to e-mealz.  They have a Weight Watchers menu & grocery list that is soooooo easy & quick & useful.  I've been using them now for 2 years.  It costs $15.00 for 3 months and for me it is worth the money many times over.

Seriously, sometimes one night says: "Healthy Choice Panini, Grapes."  

And even when there is cooking the directions are only 2-3 lines long.  And for 7 meals for a family of 6 is $70-80 per week.

Hope this helps you as much as it has me.


----------



## 61292cna

Weighed today down to 238!!!


----------



## LWatson

We are going at the exact same time, and your goal weight is 5lbs better than mine (140).  Good luck!!!!



SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hello all -
> 
> My family and I are going to Disney 12/9-12/16 this year, and I have decided that I do not want to be wider than Mickey Mouse on our trip!  I was thinking that we could have a support group for thoes of us that are on diets.  We can tell eachother what kind of diet we are on, excercise that were doing, and how its working for us.  Let us know of great recepies from the diet your on!  We can keep eachother going when we come face to face with a piece of chocolate cake that just seems to be screaming our name!
> 
> W
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Name:  Sarah
> Age:  27
> Location:  Jersey Shore
> Type of diet:  Low-Carb
> Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, situps.
> Start date of diet: 1/1/08
> Goal:  135
> Weight at start of diet:  225.5
> Weight loss to date:  2 lbs (223.5)
> 
> 
> We can post our achievments weekley from the day that you started your diet - i.e. I started on Tuesday for the new year, so I'll post again every Tuesday.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## GoofyBaby

I weighed in this morning and I am down to 214.4, which is down another 2.4 for a total loss of 19 pounds!   I'm so excited - I'm starting to fit into clothes I couldn't wear for a while and I'm motivated!  I am so looking forward to making my 10% goal, which is 4 pounds away and then making it back into ONEderland (below 200 pounds)!  

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## momto2greatkids

Congrats!


----------



## Trishtack

Hi - Would it be okay if I joined in? We are going Sept. 26th - Oct.2nd and I need to lose a lot of weight. I would greatly appreciate the support.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

LWatson said:


> We are going at the exact same time, and your goal weight is 5lbs better than mine (140).  Good luck!!!!




No no, I started this thread on Jan 1st of 2008 - I already went!!!  But hope you have a great time.  I don't know when we will be going back again - maybe not for another 3-5 years.... makes me sad - I'd go right now if I could.  I actually tried to get DH to change our summer vacation to Disney, but he wouldn't go for it - hes so rigid!!!  Oh well, have a great time!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Trishtack said:


> Hi - Would it be okay if I joined in? We are going Sept. 26th - Oct.2nd and I need to lose a lot of weight. I would greatly appreciate the support.



Absolutely!   to our lovely thread!  It has so helped me to have support along my weight loss journey.  It is just too difficult (and darn near impossible) to do this alone.  

I wish you great success in your journey!


----------



## momto2greatkids

Trishtack said:


> Hi - Would it be okay if I joined in? We are going Sept. 26th - Oct.2nd and I need to lose a lot of weight. I would greatly appreciate the support.



Welcome!!  This is a great place to join for support!  The people here are great!


----------



## mjhd

YEAH!!!  I estimated my weight at 190 but just got on the scale and am actually 182!  Makes me so happy   I have been strictly counting my WW points and my ankle is almost healed so will be back to walking 4 miles/day.  Hoping it will start falling off!


----------



## MusicRocker11

Name: Samantha
Age: 15
Location: Virginia
Diet: just avoiding junk food and eating VERY healthy
Exercise: I try (notice the word try ) to exercise every day
Goal weight: 120-130 lbs
Starting Weight: 160.5 lbs
Current Weight: 153.5lbs
Total Weight Loss: 7 lbs

I'm sick and tired of not fitting into any clothes in the juniors section, so I am going to try my very hardest to get to a healthy weight. I am 5"5, and I am tired of having to buy jeans that are too long, and to big in the waist. because those are the only ones that fit my hips, and thighs. My family and I are going 11/26/09  I am very excoted but I dont want to be worried about my weight the whole time I'm there.


----------



## TKL SHOP

Hi I like to join...we are leaving in 3 days, but I will get ready for your next trip..lol.   


Name: Kristy
Age: 31
Location: Pa
Type of diet: Low calorie ediets.com menu plan, recipes are good and easy to follow
Excercise: I walk for 4-5 miles on treadmill every night, and 1/2 hr on eliptical
Start date of diet: 4/28
Goal: 140 (I would really like to be at my original weight when I got married 125 but I will strive for that once I hit the 140 mark.  
Weight at start of diet: 182.5
Weight loss to date: 12.5  (170) can not wait til I reach the 160 mark on the scale.  

T


----------



## daisy2jae

estherhead said:


> Welcome!  I'm not a terrible cook, but I am a busy person and it is a very rare day that I have time to cook.  I subscribe to e-mealz.  They have a Weight Watchers menu & grocery list that is soooooo easy & quick & useful.  I've been using them now for 2 years.  It costs $15.00 for 3 months and for me it is worth the money many times over.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes one night says: "Healthy Choice Panini, Grapes."
> 
> And even when there is cooking the directions are only 2-3 lines long.  And for 7 meals for a family of 6 is $70-80 per week.
> 
> Hope this helps you as much as it has me.



I've gotta check it out!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lnh'smom

I got on the scale this morning and I have now lost 5.5 lbs! I still can't fit into most of my clothes (stupid baby fat! - wait, not that the baby is stupid, just my fat from the baby! ) but I am getting there!


----------



## momto2greatkids

lnh'smom said:


> I got on the scale this morning and I have now lost 5.5 lbs! I still can't fit into most of my clothes (stupid baby fat! - wait, not that the baby is stupid, just my fat from the baby! ) but I am getting there!



Congrats!


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

Hi all, 

Its been a few weeks since I posted. Last time I reported that I was down 3 more pounds bringing my total weight loss to 5 pounds. Well for the past week I have been fighting the the stomach bug  and my diet of bananas and toast has brought me down another 10 pounds!!! Not really the way I would prefer to lose the weight but hey I'll take it. 

Today's weight 185...40 more to go!!!

Congrats to everyone that lost weight, you're all doing awesome


----------



## LWatson

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> No no, I started this thread on Jan 1st of 2008 - I already went!!!  But hope you have a great time.  I don't know when we will be going back again - maybe not for another 3-5 years.... makes me sad - I'd go right now if I could.  I actually tried to get DH to change our summer vacation to Disney, but he wouldn't go for it - hes so rigid!!!  Oh well, have a great time!



Darn me for not paying attention.  LOL.


I've not been on the scale in a few days simply because I've been sick and waiting for it to be over.  i think in a few days I will get back on and see what it says...probably not good.  I've been downing tons of OJ which is high in sugar.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Woo-Hoo!  I weighed in yesterday and lost another 2 pounds for a total of 21 pounds!  I've decided that for every 20 pounds I lose, I am going to treat myself to a Jim Shore Disney figurine.  My first one purchased (yesterday) was Goofy, of course!  

Congratulations on your losses everyone!  We can do this because we're worth it!


----------



## mjhd

I am down to 179!  My beginning weight was guestimated at 190 (which was what I was at around March) so that's 11 lbs in about 2 months!    Lots more to go but I finally feel like I'm on the right track!


----------



## sonnesolsun

Not sure when I was here last...but I am down now to 153. My goal is 145. Doubt that I will make my deadline of May 31, as I stalled out at 155 for a loooooong time, but at least I am descending again!!! AND I fit into a two piece once again and my "skinny" pants, so who's complaining!!!

Keep up the hard work ladies!!! Every pound counts!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

Hi All
I started loosing weight for Mickey back last November. We recently went on our cruise, a 4 dayer back in March. I have lost about 40lbs so far  I do WW online and work out at Bally's about 4 days a week. I won 3 free sessions with a personal trainer and finished those last week. 
We are going on our bounceback cruise November 19-22nd. We are arriving at the Pop on November 16th and going to the MVMCP. I want to loose atleast another 25lbs by November. 
I belong to a WW support group on Myspace and am always looking for new buddies


----------



## mwatson011

We are going to WDW in December, and I would love some support.  I have been "dieting" since I was 5 years old, even though I can't find any picture of me until high school that I was even slightly chubby in.  My whole family is a big psychological mess when it comes to weight.  Anyway, hoping to tackle this once and for all, and just raise my girls in a healthy lifestyle without having to talk about calories and fat at every meal (like I did).  

So, here's the story...  was on a great track losing weight almost 5 years ago, had a delayed (by 4 years) honeymoon in the Bahamas, got prego w/dd#1, got preggo w/dd#2, started losing, got depressed, started gaining...end result...

Name: Michele
Age: 32
Location: PA
Type of diet: WW points using Biggest Loser diet as guide
Excercise: Walking, workout DVDs, elliptical machine
Start date of diet: 5/19
Goal: under 200 for WDW, final goal 150
Weight at start of diet: 265
Weight loss to date: 0

I went to the store today to get started with some healthy foods for recipes I found online, but if anyone has a real favorite recipe to share I would love to try it!  I get bored after a few weeks on a diet and that is mainly my problem.  

I went walking for the first time this morning with my 2 dds, we are going to do this every morning that dh goes to work, probably until November when it will be too cold for the girls.  I have an elliptical machine that is buried in a mess in a spare room, so hopefully one of these days I will be motivated enough to want to exercise to clean the room


----------



## jerseygirl81

Hi everyone, I hope you are all doing well on your weight loss.  I just found this thread and started watching what I'm eating and exercising 6 days ago.   
Name:  Linda
Age:  46
Location:  NJ
Type of diet:  low carb, cutting down on the snacking, more fruits & veggies and fiber
Exercise:  Walking, exercise shows & dvds
Goal:  I'm trying to start with shorter term goals so I don't feel defeated when the real weight I'd like to be is out of reach.  I'd like to be under 200lbs  and then fit into my shorts I bought for a trip and never fit into, they are 2 sizes smaller than what I am now.
Weight at start 217 lbs


----------



## daisy2jae

I finally got back on track with working out and keeping track of my points through Weight Watchers.  I lost 3.7 pounds this week!


----------



## Dismom55

I joined a challenge on Sparkpeople where we are all trying to lose 25 lbs by Labor Day, which is perfect for me since our next Disney trip is in September.

Good luck to all those trying to lose weight, exercise and making sure you are eating healthy is the best.


----------



## 61292cna

We went to my Grandmas in Spokane, Wa. for mothers day weekend & I was naughty, so am back up to 241, will have to get back on track this week & going forward.


----------



## daisy2jae

this past thursday I weighed myself and I lost 3.7 pounds over the past week.  I felt I was doing really well and got up today and weighed myself.  I gained 2.7 back since Thursday.  I've been doing really well with things other than eating a small snack before bed but it's been fruit or a salad.  I hope by this coming Thursday I can get off the 2.7 I gained back.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Howdy everyone!  

Well, I missed making my 10% goal by a mere 0.6 pounds!   But I'm still happy I dropped 1.4 pounds this week, making a total of 22 pounds! I am hoping to make ONEderland by July.

I finally received my Jim Shore Goofy figurine as my first reward for dropping 20 pounds and I am officially hooked!  Now I only need about 24 more to completely my collection.  Only problem is, I'd need to lose 480 more pounds to buy them all!    Maybe I should buy one for every 2 pounds I lose. . .

Have a great Memorial Day everyone and a wonderful week!


----------



## daisy2jae

GoofyBaby said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Well, I missed making my 10% goal by a mere 0.6 pounds!   But I'm still happy I dropped 1.4 pounds this week, making a total of 22 pounds! I am hoping to make ONEderland by July.
> 
> I finally received my Jim Shore Goofy figurine as my first reward for dropping 20 pounds and I am officially hooked!  Now I only need about 24 more to completely my collection.  Only problem is, I'd need to lose 480 more pounds to buy them all!    Maybe I should buy one for every 2 pounds I lose. . .
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day everyone and a wonderful week!




congrats on the lost!  Keep going!


----------



## mwatson011

Name: Michele
Age: 32
Location: PA
Type of diet: using Biggest Loser diet as guide
Excercise: Walking, Yoga DVDs
Start date of diet: 5/19
Goal: under 200 for WDW, final goal 150
Weight at start of diet: 265
Current weight: 256
Weight loss to date: 9

So this was my first week and I am down 9lbs!  I am so excited!  I know this is mostly the water weight you lose in the beginning, so I don't expect to keep up this pace, but it is still encouraging!  

I am finding a love for oven roasted veggies, and so easy!  I just clean and lay out whatever I want (so far green beans and asparagus) on a rimmed baking sheet, spray with oil, add sea salt and cracked pepper, and stick under the broiler until done, giving them a shake once or twice during cooking.

They are good as a hot side with dinner, or cold in a salad, or cold as a snack...


----------



## Dismom55

9 lbs, wow that is great.  Congrats!

I finally lost 3 lbs last week after months of staying the same.  Hopefully I am on my way down again.


----------



## 61292cna

Finally back on track & back down to 240!!!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Congratulations on your losses ladies!   

Michelle, that oven-roasted veggie recipe sounds delicious!  Here is a recipe for brownies from an email I got today from the Weight Watchers newsletter.  3 points per brownie (makes 24) and it uses black beans in the recipe!  But you can't taste them.   They make the brownies moire moist:

2 spray(s) cooking spray, flour-variety recommended
1/2 cup(s) canned black beans, rinsed and drained
1/4 cup(s) black coffee, strong
1/2 cup(s) unsalted butter
4 oz bittersweet chocolate
4 large egg(s)
1 1/4 cup(s) sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/8 tsp table salt
1 cup(s) all-purpose flour 
--------------------------------
Preheat oven to 350ºF. Coat a 9- X 13-inch pan with cooking spray; line with aluminum foil and coat foil with cooking spray.

In a blender or mini food processor, process beans with coffee until smooth; set aside.

In a double boiler over very low heat, melt butter and chocolate.

Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, using an electric mixer, beat eggs and sugar until light and fluffy. With mixer on low speed, add melted chocolate to eggs; incorporate well. Add black bean mixture, vanilla and salt; mix well. Add flour; combine thoroughly on low speed.

Pour batter into prepared pan and bake until a tester inserted in center of brownies comes out clean, about 25 to 30 minutes. Remove pan to a cooling rack. After 10 minutes, remove brownies from pan by pulling up on foil and placing brownies on cooling rack to cool more. Cut into 24 pieces and serve. Yields 1 piece per serving. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Thought I'd post one more delicious receipe.  My sister, who is also on Weight Watchers, came up with this recipe for Pita Pizza!  I've made it several times and it is absolutely delicious!

2 whole-wheat pitas	
1/4 cup pasta sauce (I use Hunt's Four-Cheese pasta sauce)
2 tbsp black olives	
1/2 cup mozzarella	
1 tsp olive oil	
17 Hormel turkey pepperoni 	 (60% less fat than regular peppperoni)
1 tbsp Parmesan cheese

Rub olive oil into the top of each pita.  Add sauce, cheese, pepperoni, olives & Parmesan.  Bake at 425 degrees for 7-12 minutes (oven times vary).  Makes 2 pizzas


And here is the recipe for just one pizza:

1 whole-wheat pita			
1/8 cup pasta sauce		
1 tbsp black olives		
¼ cup mozzarella	
½ tsp olive oil		
8 turkey pepperoni		
1 tsp Parmesan cheese		


Enjoy!


----------



## daisy2jae

It's Thursday...weighed myself today and I am down 4.7 pounds this past week.  Now I'm down to 187.4 I finally broke the 189 mark I kept going up and down to 189 but yippy!!! I'm think I broke through it!  Working out every day and getting more veggies/fruits in must be working.  Now I gotta nip in the rear my late meal...


----------



## Dismom55

That recipe sounds great, also would be great for slumber parties if you have kids still in the slumber party stage.

I think I am going to have to give it a try this week end.

Do you know what the calorie count is?  If not don't worry I can go to sparkpeople and figure it out.


----------



## GoofyBaby

I don't know the actual calorie count, but I do know that it is 7 WW points per pizza.  1 WW point equals approximately 50 calories, so it is around 350 calories for each pizza. . .not sure about the fat content, though.  

You should try them!  The pita gets crispy in the oven, so it's like having a double thin-crust pizza.  I love it!


----------



## LINYMOM

New to this thread Hi everyone!!  I am really trying to lose for our trip to Maine in August and then our trip to Disney next year  I have a 3 yr old and I had a baby in Feb.  I gained 8lbs with this PG and lost 24lbs right after she was born.  Still have more to go!!

Name: Allison
Age: 31
Location: NY
Type of diet: No fast food
Excercise: Walking 
Start date of diet: 5/27/09
Goal: 155
Weight at start of diet: 184
Weight loss to date: 1.5 lbs


----------



## LINYMOM

I wanted to add that I have been using tap and track for my iPhone and iPod and it is a fantastic app.  It has been very helpful.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - OP here.  I just wanted to say that I ran in my first 5K this morning.  It was tough since I hadn't ran in about 2+ weeks (family issues, etc) but I did it.  I had to walk a bit of it, but finished strong, and finished at the same time that I do at home running the entire time.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

This thread has been very quiet - I hope we are all to busy exercising to type!! 

Anyway, I have GREAT news - *Were going back to Disney!!!!!  *My parents are renting a house just 3 miles outside of Disney for 12/27 - 1/3  (I'm not so happy about going in cold and flu season, but anyway....).  This gives me 28 weeks to lose 25-30 pounds.  I have a goal weight of _at least _125 and I've already made a dent in that, so I'm on my way!  I'm just so happy to have a big goal to work towards - I think it really helps me be more focused.  

I've been running every day - always before work 2 miles, and sometimes after work as well.  I'm sticking to a low cal healthy diet, but I really need to get off the processed foods like canned soup, and Smart Ones frozen meals.  

Anyway, I really hope you guys will help me along, and join me!  Lets see how much we can lose this summer!!!!


----------



## aspcamhreditor2

Hello ...

I'm jumping in at this late date as an attempt to make myself a little more accountable in working toward my goals.  In general, I want to lose some weight and get more fit so I feel better.  I also hope to be thinner before the trip we hope to take to WDW in early November.

Name: Amy        Age: 41           Location:  IL

Type of diet: Burning More Calories Than I take in and add a few more veggies & fruits to my diet just because it's healthier
Excercise: Walking .... work w/ show horses/around the barn ... light weight lifting

Start date of diet: 6/6/08
Goal: Approximately 30 lbs
Weight at start of diet: yeah ... I can't quite put that out there in public.  Let's just say I can't believe I got to that point!

Weight loss to date: 4 lbs

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dismom55

After reading for months how everyone is doing so great with losing weight, I finally can post I have managed to lose 7lbs in the past 4 weeks.  I find I have more trouble with not eating enough.  I guess after 30+ years of trying to starve myself and still not lose, well I am having trouble keeping those cals above 1,000 per day, but doing much better about that.  So the scales have finally started moving in the right directions.  

I also have a pedometer that I decided to start actually using and I keep reading that your goals should be 10,000 steps per day.  I have only been able to meet that once, but have done much more walking since wearing the pedometer.  Good tool for me.  Besides, all this walking is getting me ready for all the walking I will be doing when at WDW!

Just thought I would share what has been making the difference for me.


----------



## TiggerStac

I just started back at Weight Watchers yesterday.  I love the support threads on here...definately gives accountability!

Here we go:

Name: Stacy
Age: 33
Location: MA
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Excercise: Limited due to ankle injury in 12/08, working my way back with PT
Start date of diet: 6/13/09
Goal: first goal 10 lbs.  Final goal 70 lbs.  
Weight loss to date:  0

I'm going to disney for my birthday in October.  I would love to run/walk in TOT 5k, but it all depends on my ankle.  But I am shooting for this event, unless dr tells me otherwise!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Well, darn it, I fell off the wagon two weeks ago when I was on vacation (not to Disney ), so I am posting here to get myself accountable again.  I've gained about 5 pounds back, so I am starting fresh in the morning with a one-day juice fast. . .then back to healthy eating!


----------



## ILoveKohls

GoofyBaby said:


> Well, darn it, I fell off the wagon two weeks ago when I was on vacation (not to Disney ), so I am posting here to get myself accountable again.  I've gained about 5 pounds back, so I am starting fresh in the morning with a one-day juice fast. . .then back to healthy eating!



I'm right there with ya, girlfriend!  <------ this says "yay" but looks like the jumping jacks I need to be doing regularly!


----------



## tigger813

To get myself motivated again I'm going to set this up right.

Name: Tracey
Age: 38 (39 in August)
Location: MA
Type of diet: My own plan-salads, count calories, water, etc.
Exercise: walking, elliptical, Wii, Wii Fit, EA Sports Active
Start of diet: Part 1 was 12/25/08 lost 26 as of today(back and forth between 25 and 30) Part 2: June 15, 2009
Goal: 150
Weight start of diet: Part 1- 200  Part 2- 174
Weight loss so far: Part 1- 26 Part 2- TBD

Hope to start again tomorrow! Stress and other issues hopefully won't get in my way. I hope to be at 150 by my birthday on August 13th! I was able to lose 30 for our trip in April and have been back and forth between 25 and 30 pound weight loss since then. Went from size 16 to some 10s, some 12s. The way I motivate myself is to find a pair of pants that don't fit and try them on everyday. This has helped me. I just got a bunch of clothes from my mother that she can't wear right now though she is 10 pounds behind me. 

Good luck everyone! I have been stuck for 2 months so hope to jump start again tomorrow!


----------



## aspcamhreditor2

Trying not to obsessively weigh myself daily.  Have done okay getting started w/ exercising again.  Have started both walking and some minor weight lifting.  My activity level has increased over the last couple of weeks because it is horse show season so I'm on the go a little more around the barn in addition to the planned exercise.  I  **THINK** I've managed to keep my calories between 600-900 LOWER than what I estimate I burned most days.  Only had one day in the last week that I missed on but I think I was still just under.  Hopefully most of my calculations are fairly accurate so that my weigh-in is good.

Tomorrow is my day to check the scale.  Am a bit anxious.  I seem to have better luck sticking to these things when I see some actual results.

Good luck to everyone.

Tigger 813...
Good luck getting back on track.  It's great you've been mostly able to maintain what you lost before.

Dismom55...
Thanks for the pedometer info and # of steps.  Good job on those 7 lbs.


----------



## danabalana

I'm so encouraged to read about everybody's weight loss. It sounds like everybody is on the right track.
I haven't posted since the begining of May. I'm down 10.5 lbs now. (Quite thrilled to get into the next size down)
WeightWatchers is a winner for me. I can stick to it since there are no taboo foods.
Best wishes for everybody We can do it 


Name: Dana
Age: 44
Location: PDX
Type of diet: Counting Weight Watchers points/tracking online.
Excercise: Walking and pilates
Start date of diet: 4/20
Goal: 135
Weight at start of diet: 177
Weight loss to date: 10.5 lb


----------



## danabalana

Oh, and GoofyBaby, Thanks so much for the brownie recipe. I love me some chocolate


----------



## aspcamhreditor2

Name: Amy 
Age: 41 
Location: IL
Type of diet: Move more, eat less!
Start date of diet: 6/6/08
Goal: Approximately 30 lbs


So my results this a.m. were mixed.   Overall, I am down 6 & 1/2 pounds.   I know that's pretty good so far.  However, I am a touch disappointed because I was hoping to be down a full 7 lbs.  On the plus side, I am a little more motivated today!


----------



## Drewsmommybear

I guess some of this is about losing weight for our 15th Anniversary trip to Disney next June, but some of it is about getting healthy as well.  I have been attending the gym since January and have lost close to 30 pounds but I would like to lose another 50 or so and I'm losing my willpower bigtime.  I think that's why I'm so happy to find this thread.  There are more people who are working toward what I am.  No one at my gym seems to struggle with this and I live with a man who lost 124 pounds so at my home, there are no excuses.    

So here's my new plan:

Name:  Margee
Age: 34
Diet Plan: a modified Weight Watchers plan
Exercise Plan:  30-60 minutes of run/walk and weight lifting at the gym 6 days a week
Goal Weight: 130 since I am five foot 2
Currrent Weight: 200 (I started at 230)

BTW, I didn't read back that far but wondered if anyone had talked about Gina's Weight Watcher's Recipes?  It's a really great site for healthy recipes, whether you are counting points or not.


----------



## aspcamhreditor2

Margee....

I am in your corner!  I hope to see you here and doing well.  Your story is similar to mine.  I am concerned about it getting harder once I lose a few more pounds!  So, I'm rooting for you!  We are going to Disney this fall, but I hope my husband and I can find a way to get back to FL in late December or early January to celebrate our 15th anniversary!


----------



## mickeyluvr004

Hi All total newbie here I was reading some of all your posts and this is a great site I also want to lose weight before my Sept visit, I have been walking 2 miles a day (well ok I stopped for a week or 2) need to start back and my biggest issue on my body is that AWEFUL Muffintop (big roll of fat dead center of the body) How in the world do you make that thing go away farrrrr away and never come back????? I am limited in alot of activity I have a ruptured disk in my neck and another disk ready to burst so I can't do the normal sit ups ect.. Any suggestions please I have tried WW, Atkins, just watching what i eat but get bored real fast and the weight doesn't come off fast enough for me  I know it won't but wishing it would Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks Deb


----------



## Drewsmommybear

I'm in your corner too, Amy!  It gets harder and harder when you have more weight to lose.  Keep working at it though.  I think your plan of eating less and working out moreis a really good one.  It's nice to know that I'm not the only person who is fighting to lose weight!

Keep up the hard work and maybe you can talk your husband into a 15th Anniversary Disney Trip as a reward.


----------



## Dismom55

On sparkpeople I am in a group that has decided to set a goal to lose 25 lbs by labor day, we started about the middle of May, so with my wieght lose of 7lbs, I have 18 more to go to meet that goal.

My point to all this is, set small goals like my group did, 25 lbs by date x.  When you meet that goal then set the next one and so one.  It could be just as simple at 5 lbs each month.  Chances are you sill exceed that, but the good thing is you give yourself a reward each time you meet a goal.  Might be something as simple as a pedicure or some other NON food related treat.

Some I have known, put $1 away for each pound lost, then the total is for them to spend at Disney however they want and on themselves.

What ever, just small attainable goals to keep you motivated.

So, lets get moving and reach those goals!


----------



## TinaLala

Hi Everyone!!  I'm Tina and I'm trying to loose weight for Disney!

My type of diet is - I need to get up off my *** and keep moving!!   I don't eat badly, my problem is my butt fits in my couch so well I don't really want to get up after a long days work at a computer.  So I am using my hand weights when I can at work, walking in the AM, at lunch and running around with the kids in the afternoon.

I have about 60 days until my trip and I'm determined not to have to ask for an extention to my seatbelt on the airplane to go around my BELLIE!

Everything I've read/seen says in order to loose that rolling middle is cardio - walking - so I'm focusing on doing that morning/afternoon/night.

WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## 61292cna

Weighed today down to 239, it's slow but happening!!!


----------



## PrincessMom4

61292cna said:


> Weighed today down to 239, it's slow but happening!!!


Name: Isabell
Age: 31
Location: Canada
Type of diet: I have 4 children who are active and I have IBS so I really watch that whatever does have fat that's its less than 20%. Usually we eat fish and chicken (not breaded-of course). I have a fair amount of veggies, I have to watch that I eat soluable fibres before insoluable otherwise there are dire consequences. My big problem is that some days I don't drink enough fluids and that's when i have my stomach attacks too.
Excercise: Running, walking, climbing (up a hill where our kids play)
Start date of diet: 6/17
Goal: 165
Weight at start of diet: 195
Weight loss to date: not sure

Can anyone else help me to lose weight? I have not gained OR lost a pound in 2 years.
__________________


----------



## suevee

Name: Sue
Age: 57
Excercise: Am now doing Jane Fonda's low impact video.  I am up to 30 minutes out of a 50 minute work out
Start date of diet: 5/1
Goal: 195
Weight at start of diet: 250
Weight loss to date: 18 pounds

Current weight: 232


I bought my first scale on 5/1 and shocked myself.  I knew 
I tried cardio but I just couldn't do it so I started walking.  At first just half a mile, by the first week of June I was up to two miles.  But then it started raining....so I went back to my work out video.  To my surprise I could do it!!!  So now I am using it 4 to 5 times a week.  I started the video at 20 minutes and am now up to 30 minutes.  I end with situps.  Every other day I use two pound weights to do arm exercises.

My first goal of losing 10 pounds by June 1 was met.  I lost 11.  Now I hope to lose 10 pounds by July 1.  I have 3 more to go by the end of the month.  Once I started the video exercises my weight seems to be coming off faster.

I hope to be at 219 by the end of August.  I know that the weight will come off slower as I become acclimated to the exercise.  I am also watching my portions.  When I really start to plateau I may look into buying a Wii and the Fit program to rev up my metabolism.  

I am still flirting with WW.  I have done WW three times.  The first time I lost 70 pounds....then put 40 back on....lost 20....put 40 back on....12 pounds gone....back on plus! So I am not sure WW is for me....

My ultimate goal is to be under 205 by my October trip to WDW....and under 200 by Christmas.....


----------



## TinaLala

Okay hit a speed bump last night - DH bought Swiss Rolls last night.  I thought I could be strong, but they called to me.  I did wait until after dinner.

Then this morning DD6 pulled them out to split.  Those nasty chocolate rolls!  I'm hoping to walk the neighborhood this afternoon to work them off!  

AAAHHH!!


----------



## 3princesses&amouse

I started dieting on November 7,2008 and as of today I am down 65lbs. Hoping to be down another 20lbs by  Aug 6 when we leave for Disney. Wish me luck. To everyone else take it pound by pound and be proud of every ounce that comes off. Its hard work. keep it up.


----------



## LINYMOM

I am not doing well at all!!  My DH had bypass surgery last Thursday and has been on liquids for almost a month now (pre op diet).  He has lost 35 lbs but because he can't eat, I don't cook.  I get fast food.  It is so depressing!!!!!!!


----------



## MoniqueU

I was doing good, I had lost 67 lbs since one of my Dr's last weighed me without too much effort. Two days in a row I was very bad, one day Maggianos with fettucini alfredo and some cocktails then yesterday a ton of brownies and a whole box of Mac and Cheese!! I am back on the wagon.Last time I went to disneyland I lost a ton of weight that week from all the walking. I don't get enough excersise and don't enjoy it. Walking at Disneyland is fun though.


----------



## LWatson

I think I'm doing decent.  Since oct I'm 40lbs down (thats w/ Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a Disney trip) in there.


----------



## bluesky225

Great job, LWatson! Great before and after shots!


----------



## A4Disney

LWatson said:


> I think I'm doing decent.  Since oct I'm 40lbs down (thats w/ Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a Disney trip) in there.






Awesome job!!You look great!


----------



## arielmomma

Congratulations A4disney!  You look great and I bet you feel great too!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## arielmomma

I have been fasting sweets - my nemisis!  After today, I will be 7 weeks "clean."  I have never made it past my 7 week anniversary.  Wish me luck being I'm hosting a Father's Day picnic and my Mom is sure to bring dessert!  My goal is to fast until the Renaissance Fair here in August where I will treat myself to something special.  I am trying to plan ahead of time when I will indulge and not do so just because sweets are there (and lets face it, they are everywhere!)


----------



## TiggerStac

LWatson: you look great!  I'll have to find a before picture just to put aside.

I lost 5 lbs this week and I weighed in a day early, as I did the relay for life friday night into saturday.  I normally go on saturdays.  And then this week I have to weigh in early again on Thursday, so it will be another 6 days.  But then week 3 will be 9 days 

5 down....65 to go.  I do have to say I got to remeber how much I like WW points program.  We ordered pizza at the relay, but I got a salad to split w/my mom and had 1 slice of pizza.  that one slice was 7 pts, but paired w/1/2 a salad...thats pretty much a normal dinner pt's wise.  

My 7 year old is funny, he keeps bringing me his extra pop tarts, etc if he doesnt want them and asks me if i can have them.  I tell him, yes, but I don't want them.  Now to stay in that mode!


----------



## LWatson

Thanks everyone.  I'm hoping DH is shocked when he gets back this fall.  The B4 Pic was taken when we were dropping him off to deploy.  LOL.  I'm so excited.  I want to be down a lot more b4 he gets back, but I dont think its going to happen, but I might have time to lose b4 MICKEY!!!


----------



## bluesky225

arielmomma said:


> I have been fasting sweets - my nemisis!  After today, I will be 7 weeks "clean."  I have never made it past my 7 week anniversary.  Wish me luck being I'm hosting a Father's Day picnic and my Mom is sure to bring dessert!  My goal is to fast until the Renaissance Fair here in August where I will treat myself to something special.  I am trying to plan ahead of time when I will indulge and not do so just because sweets are there (and lets face it, they are everywhere!)




That's awesome!! That's what I need to do as I definitely have a sweet tooth. I don't know if I'd have the willpower though!


----------



## Dismom55

LWatson, great job.  Congrats!

As far as sweets go I am diabetic so I have to be careful.  Sugar Free chocolate is ok, but the real stuff is so much better.  When I get to the point where I simply have to have my chocolate fix, I have hershey kisses, I take one or two, then put the package away.  That is it, then I am only allowed to eat one while I am walking in place, plus 10 minutes for each kiss.  Makes me think twice on how bad I really want that candy.  It has been weeks since I indulged, so it must be working.

I am doing great with getting my 10,000 steps in each day.  Last week I did 10,000 plus 3 days.  Hoping to hit the magic number more often this week.

Tomorrow is weigh in day for me, wish me luck that the scale is moving in the right direction.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am headed to the World in September.  So far I have lost 21 pounds, and my goal is to lose another 15 more.  I am doing Weight Watchers.  I am trying to get in at least 3 days of exercise each week, but some weeks that is impossible for me.


----------



## arielmomma

Thanks Bluesky 225.  by the way, I made it past 7 weeks!  I resisted brownies, cheesecake, and ice cream.  That is huge for me!


----------



## 61292cna

I'm down to 237 this week & am planing on being between 225 & 230 when we finally go.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Congratulations everyone!  Keep up the great work!

I wish I could share in your accomplishment, but I've fallen off the wagon and I've had the worst time trying to get back on.  The stress of summer school, the mess that my school financial aid is in, plus family issues have really taken a toll on me.  I am going to go weigh in this weekend and make myself be accountable, but it won't be pretty. . .I could really use some encouragement!


----------



## sonnesolsun

Hang in there hon!!!
We all hit walls and then bounce back. It is when we hit a wall and get so down on ourselves that we end up sabotaging ALL of our hard work! So, don't do that!!! Stay upbeat, get back on the horse!!! 
When are you going back to see Goofy???
Just think thin!!! like Goofy!!!

You'll make it. I hit a stalemate for about a month or so, but now the lbs are starting to melt away little by little. I am just 2lbs away from my goal weight (although I missed my target date, but oh well...). I have 9 days 'til Disney and 2lbs left! Maybe I'll make it, maybe I won't, but I know I feel a whole lot better than I did 6 months ago and will enjoy my trip a whole lot more w/ my DS who's turning 4 while there and DD who just turned 6. Lord knows I'll need the extra energy with it being our 1st trip!!!

Long story short...YOU CAN DO THIS!!!
Just think thin!!! (Not sure why I chose the dancing banana, it just seemed appropriate).

Good Luck!
Lot of love and pixie dust being sent your way!!!
Sunny Ray



GoofyBaby said:


> Congratulations everyone!  Keep up the great work!
> 
> I wish I could share in your accomplishment, but I've fallen off the wagon and I've had the worst time trying to get back on.  The stress of summer school, the mess that my school financial aid is in, plus family issues have really taken a toll on me.  I am going to go weigh in this weekend and make myself be accountable, but it won't be pretty. . .I could really use some encouragement!


----------



## GoofyBaby

Thank you Sunny Ray!  Your post really made my day.     I wish I didn't just go straight for the sweets when I get too stressed and I've been stressed for a few weeks now.  I just have to fight this and tell myself I deserve to be healthy and happy. . . I will think thin!   

And I love the dancing banana!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey everyone - OP here

I'm getting frustrated!  I have been doing everything right this week - I've eaten within my points, and ran between 2-5 miles every day, and I haven't lost anything!  I know I ay be gaining muscle weight, but still, I have about 30 more pounds to lose, and I was to see the scale going down!!
On the bright side, I'm getting a full body wrap Monday - they say you can lose 5-17 inches each time (though it doesn't last forever) so we will see how it goes.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## chonga

Hi!
Amy here, and I am planning our family's first ever WDW vaca in December '09.   I want to be in good shape, so I can handle all the walking.  My DH even said he would buy me a treadmill that we can BOTH use.

Is this thread open for new people?  If so, please count me in.

I'm so happy- I weighed myself, and I am down 2 more pounds!


----------



## nettii

Chongato the boards! Good job on the 2lbs!I am just getting myself back on the wagon after falling off getting run over and drug!LOLI am committed to getting this weight off! we are going in Sept and my goal is to be down 20 to 25 lbs by our trip! Im also down a few lbsIm sure you will find these boards helpfull and addicting as you are getting ready for you up coming trip! 
Welcome again Nettii


----------



## chonga

Thank you so much for the nice welcome, Netti!  I, too, know all about that wagon!  My weight has yo-yo'd since I was 12 years old.  I'm ready to be healthy and happy in mind, spirit, AND body!  

And congrats on your good work!  You can do this; that is a very achievable goal before September.  Good luck! 


Here's my info:

Name: Amy
Age: 39
Location: Woodstock, GA
Type of diet: Primarily whole foods, avoiding carbs and processed foods
Excercise: Walking (treadmill primarily) and swimming
Start date of diet: June 23, 2009
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 192
Weight loss to date: 5 lbs (187)


----------



## chonga

Yea!!!  My sister is giving me her treadmill!  Just wanted to share that.
Have a great week, everyone!
-Amy


----------



## kckmom

Hi all, this is my 3rd trip to WDW and I am in the worst shape I have ever been in!  I hope this can help me stay motivated, you are all doing such a great job!

Name: Andrea
Age: 43
Location: central NJ
Type of diet: trying to follow low GI plan, looks good for the whole family
Excercise: Pilates, some walking (have plantar fascitis, so that is iffy) 
Start date of diet: June 30, 2009
Goal: 150 (final goal)
Disney goal: 175-180
Weight at start of diet: 200


----------



## Liz&Griff'smom

Can I join this group? I have been on the boards for about a month. I have been trying to lose weight before my trip in July. 

My husband and I went to WDW in April 2008. On our second day we went to Epcot and I only lasted three hours because of my weight. My husband was really disappointed. I promised myself that I would lose weight before our next trip. I started at 226lbs. in September 2008. I am now 168lbs. and I have less then three more more weeks before my family trip. 

Being able to walk around WDW for a week was my goal. I hope that I can do it. I have been on Weight Watchers all of this time.

I wish that I would have found this group sooner. You all seem like a great supportive group.


----------



## tigger813

Liz&Griff'smom said:


> Can I join this group? I have been on the boards for about a month. I have been trying to lose weight before my trip in July.
> 
> My husband and I went to WDW in April 2008. On our second day we went to Epcot and I only lasted three hours because of my weight. My husband was really disappointed. I promised myself that I would lose weight before our next trip. I started at 226lbs. in September 2008. I am now 168lbs. and I have less then three more more weeks before my family trip.
> 
> Being able to walk around WDW for a week was my goal. I hope that I can do it. I have been on Weight Watchers all of this time.
> 
> I wish that I would have found this group sooner. You all seem like a great supportive group.



CONGRATS! Have a wonderful trip! I had lost 25 pounds before our April and I even found it much easier getting around despite the knees bothering me from all of my working out! Have you been doing walking while dieting? Maybe take some walks to get yourself ready!

Have a great trip! You earned it!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Got back into exercising big time today! I've gained about 5 pounds in the last month due to being sick and the rain and a busy schedule!

I did my 30 day challenge and then did an additional 30 minutes on the EA Sports Active for the Wii! I really like the variety and I was really sweating. Then today I went to work. I'm a massage therapist and gave one massage and I was sweating up a storm. I've been good today eating and drinking wise. I have 2 massages tomorrow and then another one on Thursday night so that should help me too!

I hope to be between 150 and 155 by my birthday (August 13) or by my nephew's Eagle Scout banquet the end of August. I have that to buy a dress for and then a family wedding on the Friday of Labor Day weekend. I want to get something fabulous for that to show off my new body! I'm getting inspired again!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## sonnesolsun

kckmom said:


> Hi all, this is my 3rd trip to WDW and I am in the worst shape I have ever been in!  I hope this can help me stay motivated, you are all doing such a great job!
> 
> Name: Andrea
> Age: 43
> Location: central NJ
> Type of diet: trying to follow low GI plan, looks good for the whole family
> Excercise: Pilates, some walking (have plantar fascitis, so that is iffy)
> Start date of diet: June 30, 2009
> Goal: 150 (final goal)
> Disney goal: 175-180
> Weight at start of diet: 200



I love my FitFlops I bought for walking!!! They are great!!!
While I don't have plantar fascitis, my friend does, and she is the one who introduced me to the FitFlops. She says they are the only sandals she can wear during the summer. They claim to give you a work out while you wear them. They even come with a WARNING label on them! It was hilarious. But, I can honestly say, I have noticed some trimmer areas on my thighs and booty!!! Plus, I dropped another 2lbs since I started wearing them almost everyday!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## sonnesolsun

GoofyBaby said:


> Thank you Sunny Ray!  Your post really made my day.     I wish I didn't just go straight for the sweets when I get too stressed and I've been stressed for a few weeks now.  I just have to fight this and tell myself I deserve to be healthy and happy. . . I will think thin!
> 
> And I love the dancing banana!



How's it going GoofyBaby??? We leave in just two days for the drive down!!! I am a packing fool!!! (Okay, this is the closest they had for a packing smilie!!!) Hope the weigh-in didn't do you in!!! Hang in there and remember...all that stress is just junk that doesn't matter anyway...at least not in the grand scheme of it all. By the way...what do you teach? I teach German! Can't wait for Epcot!!!

Talk to ya later!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to thank all of you for sharing your experiences!  I have been sticking with the plan and exercising, and so far I have lost 22 pounds.  I still have 12 more to go, but I am now to the point that I know I can accomplish my goal.  I am going to try and have it all gone by Disney, but if I don't I know I will eventually do it!


----------



## sonnesolsun

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to thank all of you for sharing your experiences!  I have been sticking with the plan and exercising, and so far I have lost 22 pounds.  I still have 12 more to go, but I am now to the point that I know I can accomplish my goal.  I am going to try and have it all gone by Disney, but if I don't I know I will eventually do it!



Isn't it great to feel that sense of accomplishment!!! Good for you!!! Keep it up and watch out Disney!!!


----------



## fletchers5

You are all an inspiration......It is really nice to see people helping other people......

I am trying a new diet....since hitting my 40's it has been really hard to get rid of the MIDDLE section.  I really haven't gained  much weight over my normal weight...but when the pants are getting tight and you feel bigger, it is just very uncomfortable...so here I am AGAIN...trying to lose weight.  I always say  " at my funeral they will say what they remember most about me is......she was always on a different diet"  LOL

I read about this diet on " lose to cruise".  It is supposed to help you lose inches not just pounds.   A pound a day in the beginning is normal.  If you feel bloated this diet will help with that.  I have tried the Atkins diet on and off for years. It used to be great when I needed to lose 10 lbs quick. Since I am mid 40's it is a LOT harder to lose that 10 lbs.  This diet is actually very easy and if anyone wants some information on it please feel free to email me at kfletch55@yahoo.com


Start date:  June 22
Start weight: 136
Diet:   No wheat.....No sugar
Weight to date: 130  ( Lost 6 lbs)
Goal weight: 124


----------



## Liz&Griff'smom

I have a question about shoes. I am sure that this question has already been asked somewhere in this thread, but it is a LONG thread. I am trying to find a good pair of shoes to wear on my next WDW vacation. My feet always swell up really bad after just one day of walking the park and my shoes feel tight. Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My family usually only makes small two day trips to WDW. This is the first time that we are going for a week and I am worried that I will not be able to make it the whole week. Thanks!


----------



## A4Disney

Liz&Griff'smom said:


> I have a question about shoes. I am sure that this question has already been asked somewhere in this thread, but it is a LONG thread. I am trying to find a good pair of shoes to wear on my next WDW vacation. My feet always swell up really bad after just one day of walking the park and my shoes feel tight. Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My family usually only makes small two day trips to WDW. This is the first time that we are going for a week and I am worried that I will not be able to make it the whole week. Thanks!





Congrats on the weight loss!What an accomplishment! About the shoes-I prefer a good hiking sandal(like Tevas or Keenes)


----------



## Liz&Griff'smom

A4Disney said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!What an accomplishment! About the shoes-I prefer a good hiking sandal(like Tevas or Keenes)



Thanks! I was considering hiking sandals. I am going shopping for some today.


----------



## NoahsMommy3

My name is Becky & I will be 26 at the beginning of August! I am highly overweight for my height but am working on getting back to my high school "skinny"! I've never been a tiny person but more along the average size for todays society (I was a 12/14 in high school)! We are going to Disney in October and I want to lose 40lbs by then! I have hit my first 5% goal and am working on my next mini goal of 10% which will then give me only 18lbs to go for my first "big" goal! My overall goal is 75lbs but it makes it hard when I look at the big picture of that so I've broken it down into mini goals! 

*Diet:* WW - counting points. I've also cut out any sweet drinks. I have water 24/7 now! I also limit myself to eating out only twice a week instead of 7+
*Exercise:* - 2 mile "walk away the pounds" dvd in the morning. 3 mile "walk away the pounds" dvd at night. I also attend Curves 3-4 times a week.
*Hurdles:* SWEETS!!! I've resorted to the WW ice creams (which are delicious)!
*Strengths:* My DH is doing it along with me!!!!
*Start Date:* May 28, 2009
*Start Weight:* 227.6
*Current Weight:* As of my last weigh in (06/25) I weighed 214.8 which is a total of 12.8lbs in 4 weeks! 

I CAN I WILL I AM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickiemariko

Hi Everyone!  I've come across this board a few times now, and today's the day.  I'm 26 and I've been struggling with losing about 8 pounds for 6 months now.  I am a lifetime member with WW but I just need something new and fresh to help me get on the bandwagon again.  I love how supportive you all are and I commend everyones motivation!  My plan is to keep counting points and increase my exercise.  The big challenge for me will be to not snack on candy,chocolate, dessert type stuff at night!   That's a big one for me, but I can do it!  I'm going to Vegas with some family in August and would really like to have some of my extra baggage gone.  I have a pretty small stature, I'm 5'1.  And honestly I need to go in and weigh so I can officially set a goal.  That will be my task to do tomorrow morning, and I'll be back with my starting weight.


----------



## Giosmommy

Hey everyone! I just wanted to say I think this thread is really encouraging to people like me who want to loose the weight before making the trip to WDW! I have by no means been a small person my whole life (size 16/18 in high school) but after I had my son 4 years ago I just cannot seem to get rid of this weight! I really want to loose at least 75 lbs by my trip May 2010! Im not one to really "stick" to a diet plan, I tried South Beach Diet and after about a month of doing REALLY good I fell off the wagon! I can't not eat bread! Its my cryptonite! Anyways I am really determined to loose this before my trip and I think this will be an extremely helpful thread to read in trying to make my goal!! Thank you to whoever posted this one! 

Diet: Cutting back carbs (mostly) and sugars
Excersize: "Walk away the pounds" (thank u comcast for having it on demand) and riding the stationary bike 30 minutes 3 days a week
Starting weight: 250 (I am reluctant to post it but maybe it will motivate me more!)
Goal: Loose at least 75lbs by May 2010. Hopefully more!
Well there it is, all laid out there lol.....


----------



## DVC Tina

Giosmommy said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to say I think this thread is really encouraging to people like me who want to loose the weight before making the trip to WDW! I have by no means been a small person my whole life (size 16/18 in high school) but after I had my son 4 years ago I just cannot seem to get rid of this weight! I really want to loose at least 75 lbs by my trip May 2010! Im not one to really "stick" to a diet plan, I tried South Beach Diet and after about a month of doing REALLY good I fell off the wagon! I can't not eat bread! Its my cryptonite! Anyways I am really determined to loose this before my trip and I think this will be an extremely helpful thread to read in trying to make my goal!! Thank you to whoever posted this one!
> 
> Diet: Cutting back carbs (mostly) and sugars
> Excersize: "Walk away the pounds" (thank u comcast for having it on demand) and riding the stationary bike 30 minutes 3 days a week
> Starting weight: 250 (I am reluctant to post it but maybe it will motivate me more!)
> Goal: Loose at least 75lbs by May 2010. Hopefully more!
> Well there it is, all laid out there lol.....



Keep motivated, that's what I'm going to try to do too!


----------



## DVC Tina

Hi Everyone,

I am on a mission to lose weight too.  I have a few goals one for my trip in September and since I know I can't reach my ultimate goal by then, I have a second goal.  So here's my info.

Name: Tina
Age: 34
Location: PA
Type of diet: Reduced Sugars / Low-Fat / Increased Proteins / Increased Fiber
Exercise: Walking, Swimming & my Wii Fit (Boy, do I love it!)
Start date of diet (This Time): 6/24/09
Weight at start of diet: 228.2
Goal for Disney: 199.9
Overall Goal: 149.9
Weight loss to date: 4.9 lbs (223.3)


----------



## Giosmommy

DVC Tina said:


> Keep motivated, that's what I'm going to try to do too!



The key is motivation, its just so hard to keep it going lol!  ( he looks like he's doing jumping jacks!)


----------



## NoahsMommy3

I just weighed in for my 5th week and I'm down another 2lbs! That gives me a total of 14.8 so far! That's an average of a little more than 2.5lbs a week! Woo Hoo! I have 25.2 to go for my Mini Mickey Goal! These 4:30 am and 8:30 pm 3 mile walks and 4 days a week at Curves are really paying off finally!


----------



## Dismom55

Congrats to all those who are winning the battle.  I know I have lost a bit more, but keep forgetting to weigh myself before I eat breakfast, so hopefully tomorrow.

Lets keep doing this well!!!!


----------



## DVC Tina

Name: Tina   Age: 34   Location: PA
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Update --> Today's Date: 07/03/09 
Start date of diet (This Time): 6/24/09

Weight at start of diet: 228.2
Current Weight: 221.6

Weight loss to date: 6.6 lbs

Goal for Disney: 199.9
Overall Goal: 149.9
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I really love my new Wii Fit.  It has totally helped motivate me to exercise and I find when I exercise I eat better.  Mainly because (lol) I am a brat and all I can think of is -->  "No Way - If I exercised, I am NOT going to waste it by eating bad".

I just really hope to keep it up this time!


----------



## Gisele

fletchers5 said:


> You are all an inspiration......It is really nice to see people helping other people......
> 
> I am trying a new diet....since hitting my 40's it has been really hard to get rid of the MIDDLE section. I really haven't gained much weight over my normal weight...but when the pants are getting tight and you feel bigger, it is just very uncomfortable...so here I am AGAIN...trying to lose weight. I always say " at my funeral they will say what they remember most about me is......she was always on a different diet" LOL
> 
> I read about this diet on " lose to cruise". It is supposed to help you lose inches not just pounds. A pound a day in the beginning is normal. If you feel bloated this diet will help with that. I have tried the Atkins diet on and off for years. It used to be great when I needed to lose 10 lbs quick. Since I am mid 40's it is a LOT harder to lose that 10 lbs. This diet is actually very easy and if anyone wants some information on it please feel free to email me at kfletch55@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> Start date: June 22
> Start weight: 136
> Diet: No wheat.....No sugar
> Weight to date: 130 ( Lost 6 lbs)
> Goal weight: 124


 

I wish that I only had 12 pounds to lose. However, alas it is far more from that.


----------



## Dismom55

I finally weighed myself again and I am down another 3 lbs.  

I really think my aiming for 10,000 steps is making all the difference, plus walking is making me prepared for all the walking when at WDW.


----------



## mthds

Just wanted to check in.  I "joined" this thread in March 2009 and set a goal to lose 60 pounds by my next trip to Disney which is in June 2010.  I am excited to say I am almost at the 40 pounds loss mark.

I can not wait to go back to the World and take new Photopass pictures with the 60 pounds less of me than in summer of 2008!


----------



## basketballmom

mthds said:


> Just wanted to check in.  I "joined" this thread in March 2009 and set a goal to lose 60 pounds by my next trip to Disney which is in June 2010.  I am excited to say I am almost at the 40 pounds loss mark.
> 
> I can not wait to go back to the World and take new Photopass pictures with the 60 pounds less of me than in summer of 2008!



WOW! That is wonderful!!!!  What are you doing? Walking and watching portion sizes or something else?
Sadly, I have GAINED 20 pounds since last August....and I was overweight then.


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Well I have about 5 weeks til my birthday, and I want to lose 10-15 lbs by then.  I'm 1 week in, and I refuse to step on the scale, so I don't really know how much I've lost so far.  I'll get on the scale in a week or 3.....  Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Congratulations on those of you losing weight!  Rock on ladies!!!!!

I am excited to say that I have lost 26 pounds so far.  I have 8 more pounds to go to reach my original goal.  I am hoping I can keep it up so that my kids will have a thinner Mom to have pictures with.  

I actually had to go buy a couple pairs of shorts because all of mine were too big!!!!  That was so awesome.  I am down 3 sizes so far.  Made me feel on top of the world.

Dawn


----------



## preciousmama45

I just had our 5th child.  I tried to reach my pre-pregnancy weight a few months ago and did not get too far. For the first time in my life, I just don't have the motivation to excercise.  Btw caring for my baby, keeping up with my older children's needs and helping my hubby, I hardly have time to sleep let alone trying to stick to a care plan for myself.  I'm a little annoyed with myself.  I know I can do better.  

Finding this thread has encouraged me.  We leave for WDW in 4 months.  I want to really do this.

Can I join the group?

Home-LA
start date-July 23, 2009
goal date-November 23, 2009
start weight-145
goal weight 4 Dis-125 
plan- aerobics, crunches, drink plenty of water, 
        smaller food portions & get rest


----------



## sonnesolsun

preciousmama45 said:


> I just had our 5th child.  I tried to reach my pre-pregnancy weight a few months ago and did not get too far. For the first time in my life, I just don't have the motivation to excercise.  Btw caring for my baby, keeping up with my older children's needs and helping my hubby, I hardly have time to sleep let alone trying to stick to a care plan for myself.  I'm a little annoyed with myself.  I know I can do better.
> 
> Finding this thread has encouraged me.  We leave for WDW in 4 months.  I want to really do this.
> 
> Can I join the group?
> 
> Home-LA
> start date-July 23, 2009
> goal date-November 23, 2009
> start weight-145
> goal weight 4 Dis-125
> plan- aerobics, crunches, drink plenty of water,
> smaller food portions & get rest



GO...GO...GO... You can do it!!!
Welcome and good luck!!!
I was 2lbs shy of my goal weight for our trip...but oh well!!! I had a blast anyway!!! It was our 1st trip and we were running from opening to closing almost everyday!!! It was crazy, but so worth it!!!

Don't get caught up in the numbers game, just how you feel, what you can do, and if you can wear your clothes you like!!!

Have a mgical trip and Good Luck!!!


----------



## sonnesolsun

GoofyBaby,

Where are you?
What has happened???
Did you let all the "junk" take you over and you have DISappeared???
Please come back to us here...we miss you!!!

Sonnesolsun
P.S. We had a great 1st trip and need to tell you all about it!!!


----------



## Disneywed

Hi all...I am not really a new DIS er, just don't post much, but I need this thread....

Here goes!


HI!  I'm Judy ( all > "hi Judy")
Current weight is 261 ( I will weigh in the am and edit if necessary)  EDIT  258
Goal is somewhere around 180
15 weeks until my 10th anniversary trip to BWV and I would like to strive for 30 pounds by then.  

That would put me as I was in my avatar who thought at the time I would be hoping for 230!!


----------



## Terry36

Disneywed said:


> Hi all...I am not really a new DIS er, just don't post much, but I need this thread....
> 
> Here goes!
> 
> 
> HI!  I'm Judy ( all > "hi Judy")
> Current weight is 261 ( I will weigh in the am and edit if necessary)
> Goal is somewhere around 180
> 15 weeks until my 10th anniversary trip to BWV and I would like to strive for 30 pounds by then.
> 
> That would put me as I was in my avatar who thought at the time I would be hoping for 230!!



Hi disneywed...welcome to the thread! good luck on your journey to a healthier you.


----------



## preciousmama45

sonnesolsun said:


> GO...GO...GO... You can do it!!!
> Welcome and good luck!!!
> I was 2lbs shy of my goal weight for our trip...but oh well!!! I had a blast anyway!!! It was our 1st trip and we were running from opening to closing almost everyday!!! It was crazy, but so worth it!!!
> 
> Don't get caught up in the numbers game, just how you feel, what you can do, and if you can wear your clothes you like!!!
> 
> Have a mgical trip and Good Luck!!!




Thanks Sonnesolsun.
  I'm up late tonight and trying not to munch. I've found that drinking water helps.


----------



## Disneywed

ok just did one mile on the treadmil...sounds cheesey, except I haven't touched the thing in well over a year, so it was a huge deal for me.  Yay me!


----------



## nettii

Good job Disneywed! Keep it up.

I havnt been on this board in  a while but Im despret and need encouragement. I cant seem to stay focused on loosing weight. So my plan is to take baby steps to get started one day at a time. Today my goal is to do floor work out(Lunges,sit ups leg lifts ect) and do 20 min walk either out side or inside. Thanks for letting me vent I will post again tomorrow with an up date and a plan.
Nettii


----------



## kckmom

Way to go everyone, how great is it to have so much support and encouragement while we are trying to become more healthy!  I am down 5 pounds, eventually need to lose 50 more to get to my final goal by next summer. Am on South Beach, any others, PM me!

I am picking up a bicycle today, and plan on riding it daily, as well as doing pilates several times a week.

I am hoping to lose another 20 by our trip, no worries though, if I lose 15 more I will be thrilled (just padding that number as I know I will not be watching my diet as closely while I am with Mickey  )

Anyway, keep up the good work all!


----------



## Mickey'sGal

Hi girls!  Well I have to say I am in the same boat.  My first Disney experience was torture and I have to say it was mostly due to my wieght.  So I started at 210, and suprisingly have lost 5 pounds rather quickly.  What I am doing is cutting out sweets, and all the extra fats.. butter, sour cream.. cheese.  I try to eat protien, and a light ammount of cheese.  I use one yolk for three eggs.  And I have started excersising every day.  Whether I do 20 or 30 mins.  Whether I walk, or do a video.  So my goal is 150, which will look really good on me, since no one can even believe I started at 210.  I think my clothes hide alot.  But, for my health, for my happiness.  I am doing this.   I think weigh ins will be on Tuesday the one day of the week I am meeting up with friends to work out.  Its just the three of us for now, with only one friend I talk to regularly about this.  So here I am, lets see what I can do.
P.S.  Second trip Dec 2009 7-15.


----------



## TinkandAriel

hi gang, can I join in?  I've got 8lbs I'd like to get rid of, I'm small statured and most ppl give me that "oh as if you need to lose weight" glare, so I've got noone to talk with irl about how I feel.  I just feel ugh and don't like it one bit.  So, my goal is 2lbs a week and I'd love advice on what I should/shouldn't do to accomplish this.  I'm cutting out my soda which was only about 1 a day, but I'm ditchin it.  I'm not a big sweet eater, but I like my popcorn at night.   I'm amping up my exercise to at least 1/2 hour a day (right now I do nothin, lazy butt I am)...
I seriously want to congratulate all of you for losing any weight at all, it is very difficult!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey guys - just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  I have my weight in tomorrow, and I plan to be down to about 143 or so.  My ultimate goal is about 120 or so (I'm only 5'1) but I'll see how I feel as I go.  
Hope everyone had a great weekend and an even better week!!!


----------



## LWatson

I was down to 165 when I weighed in last, but I'm sure I'm up some since I havent been eating great the past 2 days (Lots going on).  So I was down about 45lbs


----------



## tinaninea

Well, I've joined this thread before & I'm joining it again! A couple of years ago, I lost 40 lbs. Well, as of today 12 of them are back on me and that's too much to fit in last year's Disney clothes. So, I am on a mission to lose at least that before we go to Disney on Oct 3rd. I would really like to lose more!!!
So here are my stats.

The all time high: 232  in May 07
The low since then: 192 the day before Disney last year, & never since 
Currently: 204 as of this morning
Weight at begining of this round of dieting: 209 (started 13 days ago)
Mini-Goals: 195 by the 27th, My B-Day & 180 by Oct. 3, Disney Trip!
Other Goals: To become more phisically fit. In other words, I need to excersise to get rid of the pooch on my belly. 

I started walking on Monday, last week & on friday I started a little jogging. I'm trying to do the couch to 5K plan, so it will increase each week. We are kind of doing this as a family, which has been great. DH walks, no jogging. The boys ride bikes, which is good, because DS7 is finally learning to ride w/ no training wheels  Okay, obviously we are not a very active family, but we are trying to change our ways & so far, so good.

Wish me luck guys, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hey all - well I weighted in this morning.  I'm down to 141.6 from my last weight in of 149.6.  Its a good loss, but not a great one - I was hoping for a little bit more (3 weeks between weight ins).  My next weight in is in another 3 weeks - Aug 24th - and my goal is to be down to 139 by then.  I know I can do it if I keep up my healthy eating and exercising, though I think I need to do more/different exercises other than just running every morning for 30-40 minutes.  

I'm open to any suggestions!!!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

Hello?  Where has everyone gone?  Is everyone busy exercising - I HOPE SO!  Anyway, today is Friday - Hope everyone has a great weekend, and try not to over do it!!!


OP
Sarah


----------



## DVC Tina

Name: Tina   Age: 34   Location: PA
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Update --> Today's Date: 08/07/09 44 days and counting....
Start date of diet (This Time): 06/24/09

Weight at start of diet: 228.2 
Current Weight: 208.8

*Weight loss to date (This Time): 19.4 lbs*

Overall Weight Loss: 34.7 lbs Almost -->  (All Time High was 243.5 06/01/08)

Goal for Disney: 199.9 (Our Trip is 09/12/09)
Overall Goal: 149.9
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Type of diet I am following: Reduced Sugars / Low-Fat / Increased Proteins / Increased Fiber
Exercise: Walking, Swimming & my Wii Fit (Love this thing!!!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I have now lost 30.6 pounds in 15 weeks.  I have 4 more to go to be at my goal weight.  Unfortunately it seems the last 5 pounds are going to be my hardest.  I know I can do it!  Sounds like a lot of you are doing great!  Just remember the hardest thing to do is actually get started.

Dawn


----------



## LittleSeacow

Hi all!

I am back again to lose weight.  My last attempt went great and I lost 45 pounds and got very close to my goal weight.  But! then I got pregnant!  I gained about 35-40 pounds during the pregnancy.  It has been 6 weeks since she has been born and I have about 20-25 pounds still left to lose.

So here I go again!


----------



## Queenof5

Same situation...our little girl is 5 weeks, and I am already getting back into it.  7 lbs to go to lose the baby weight, then I want to lose 40 more..so I am excited for this thread!!  

Congrats to all of you for doing so well


----------



## Dismom55

OK, now I have about 8 months until our next Disney trip, I am back with my efforts to lose weight.  I would be thrilled just to get under the 200 mark.  So, I need all the motivation I can get.

Good news is a friend game me a stationary recumbant bike,, doing lots of biking, no weight loss yet, but lots of perspiring going on here.

I am bored to death of healthy recipes that I already have.  Any good healthy recipes out there?  Please post some ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## basketballmom

congrats on your commitment! we just got back last month from disneyland and i am sad to say i was at my heaviest weight ever, over 200 lbs.   i wish you strength and determination and success!  i really hated avoiding the camera this trip.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Well I joined this thread a long time ago...I have lost about 25 pounds doing South Beach Diet.  I had lost more but this summer we went on a couple of vacations and I gained about 5 pounds.  I still need to lose 40lbs to be at where I want to be.  Our next Disney trip is in about 3 months, I am striving to lose 20 lbs by then.  I plan to stay on South Beach and add in exercise at least 5x a week.  The exercise is what I have not been doing!


----------



## jojo05

Hi, I'm JoJo.
age-19
weight-143
Goal-120
I have 159 days to get fit for disney!


----------



## momof2inmn

I, too, am hoping to lose some pounds before our trip in December.  I had an unfortunate experience at a local amusement park and couldn't get the restraint to click in - how mortifying!  I've read that this doesn't happen at WDW but don't want to run into any issues on the plane either!

My weight right now: 270 (I can't believe I said that in public!)
Goal: I have no idea but would like to be a little closer to normal sized by Dec.
Plan: Diabetes Lo-Carb, Modified Vegetarian.

I haven't had time to really read this thread yet but figured I'd better post now before I chicken out and change my mind and stay lurking!


----------



## Juliee8

I am sooo glad I found this thread!!

Age  36

current weight  195

goal weight   170


My weakness is sweets, so I am trying to limit myself and am also walking 5 times a week.  I gotta get some of this extra weight off before our Disney trip!


----------



## Dismom55

Glad to see so many with new determination to get to a healthy weight.  

I have 265 days until my next trip and well I need to make everyone of them count.  I hung a Tinkerbell poster next to my bike for motivation.

I have a lot of weight to lose, but will be happy with at least 51 before the next trip.  (51 will get me into the 100's but good.)  

Good luck to all those trying and thanks for the encouragement just knowing you are out there going thru the same struggles as me.

Going low fat and tracking carbs as I am diabetic and try to keep on the lower side of carbs to keep my BS in check.

Now to get to the exercising!


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

I'm in! I said I was going to do it before, now I'm serious!

Name: Jenn
Home: Indiana
Starting weight: 255 (5lbs short of baby #2 ending weight )
Current weight: 237
Goal weight: 222 (by Sept. 25!)
What I'm doing: curbing late night snacks, eating more fresh foods, slashing portion sizes (unless it's veggies)


If I make it, I'll be 20 lbs. shy of pre-baby weight #1. Yeah, I'll still be 200, but I'm okay with that. I've always had a big build and I actually had a coworker last year (while looking at my old pics) say that I was too skinny then... I just smiled and nodded.

I hung up something too for motivation. The pants I got married in. DH and I aren't wedding/throwing a big party people so we went to the courthouse to get hitched! I wore my favorite (albeit lucky) pants. Here's to getting back in them!


----------



## imortalcandy

Hi my name is Heidi and I'm a sugarholic.  
I want to start south beach again next week.
I lost 40lbs on atkins 6 years ago and then my sugar took over my mind, i did south beach 2 years ago and lost 40lbs, went to disney on the delux dining plan and that was it! 
Now it sit here at 5'3 and 220lbs and just went up a scrub size (the size I wore being 9 months pregnant and feeling ashamed. 
So as soon as we eat all the preplanned meals I just bought I will be south beach shopping! Im sooo excited.
I seem to diet for 6 months and after that something happens and I stop.

Age: 29
location: PA
start weight: 220lbs
goal: 140lbs
time: make it through 6 months


----------



## Disneymommy2006

I am doing SB too!!!  Maybe we can help each other with meal ideas.  I tend to get in a rut with the food!  Lisa


----------



## Marblies

Hi All,

So glad that there are others out there working on shedding pounds for their trip.  I needed motivation and scheduling WDW for early Dec. did the trick.  7lbs down and counting!   Good luck and healthy eating to everyone!

120 days until our Just the Girls Magic Christmas trip


----------



## Dismom55

Wishes for Great Results in everyones efforts.

One tip that helped me lose before, No snacking after 8p.  That also helps my blood sugar.  If I get real hungry and can't stand it, I make my snack an apple or some carrots.

What kinds of things do you do to help shed the pounds?


----------



## A&E'sMom

I'm in this, too! I now have only 36 days till our trip, but I'm down 11 lbs down so far. I hope to lose whatever I can before we go. Realistically, I needed to lose about 75 lbs, 64 with my current weight loss. 
I've been counting calories, walking as much as possible (usually about three miles a day), and just recently added in a weight routine and floor exercises. Walking Lunges are the bane of my existence right now, , but they are helping BIG TIME. No matter what I lose between now and then, I already feel much better, and have toned up enough to be down a size or two, and feel good in those sizes. 

Here's to getting healthy, and feeling better on our vacations because of it!


----------



## pigletto

I just wanted to send some love and encouragement to all of you getting started on the weight loss journey.
I started almost three months ago at 174.
Current weight 141.
Goal weight 125.

It is totally possible.. and it feels AWESOME. If I can do it.. anyone can.


----------



## Jaime4004

pigletto said:


> I just wanted to send some love and encouragement to all of you getting started on the weight loss journey.
> I started almost three months ago at 174.
> Current weight 141.
> Goal weight 125.
> 
> It is totally possible.. and it feels AWESOME. If I can do it.. anyone can.



I have a goal before every Disney trip to lose weight.  Apparently hasn't motivated me enough the past 5 or so trips, but maybe this time will be different...  

My starting weight was about the same as yours, so you've given me hope... Unfortunately, I just ate some Ben and Jerry's.  Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Dismom55 said:


> What kinds of things do you do to help shed the pounds?


 
Switched to late night fruit (when needed) and I FINALLY cut soda out. I stopped buying it so I won't drink it at home. 3 Mt. Dews were 510 wasted calories! I do treat myself on occasion, but it's WAY less than before! I've dropped 4 lbs in the last week because of it.


----------



## Coach81

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> Hey guys - just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  I have my weight in tomorrow, and I plan to be down to about 143 or so.  My ultimate goal is about 120 or so (I'm only 5'1) but I'll see how I feel as I go.
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and an even better week!!!



Just was brousing around the boards when I saw this thread, just wanted to jump in and say congratulations to you!!!


----------



## cecilia

i went down from 180 to 160 and then  went to disney in one week i gained 5 pounds now im 165 . i just love the food at disney


----------



## Holly324

I'm so there!  We are going in May of 11, and I can't wait!!  I have about 45 pounds to lose to get me to my goal - - gotta love the post baby weight that just does NOT want to come off!

Name:  *Holly*
Home:  *Illinois*
Starting weight:  *200*
Goal:  *155*

I am on Nutrisystem, and had lost 26, then went off and gained 10 back.  Now back on.  We can do this guys!  Think healthy thoughts!!  Lots of water, excercise, fruits, veggies, and whole grains...Can't wait to buy some new clothes to wear on my trip!


----------



## pixiedustmomma

Hey Everyone!

I too am going to lose some weight before Disney. Our first family trip is December 2011! So I have over a year. But I am currently pregnant with my second. My first I gained 80lbs ! I did lose 66lbs before getting pregnant again but that took about two years to lose. I've gained about 25lbs with number two.  But my weight is still up there and I still have a month left in my pregnancy.

Name: Courtney
Home: Ohio
Current weight: 245
Goal weight: I would love to be around 170 by our trip if not less. My goal for losing weight all together is to be around 140. 
What I'm doing: Right now I'm trying to keep my cravings down. I've got a bit of a sweet tooth these last couple months. Doesn't help that my DD birthday is this Saturday! I'm baking the cake tomorrow.  After I have the baby I am think about trying weight watchers along with cooking more at home and keeping a lot of fruits and veggies in the house instead of junk food. It's hard when my hubby always wants to buy something bad for my waist line. 

I am really looking forward to losing the weight. I know it won't be easy. The first time I did it with the help of Jillian Michaels DVDs, Wii Fit and walking. I am hoping to do the same thing this time and maybe get some help from weight watchers.  

I am a little worried about being able to get a routine down with a 3 year old running around and a newborn. But I will find a way. I have to find a way. I want to be a healthy weight for my girls and my DH. So I can go to the fun things without complaining. I also have asthma so the extra weight just doesn't help.

Good Luck Everyone!!! I'll be think about you all and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Holly324

Anyone have any updates?  I have been doing pretty good, but starting my official diet tomorrow!


----------



## Wendybird55

I'm heading towards the end of the weight loss journey and looking forward to the maintenance...We leave Sept. 3 for WDW. Me, DH, DS and my dear sister. My sister and I are Disney veterns having had over a 15 year run of going every year together. My son will be 4 in Sept. and this will be his 3rd trip (technically 4th as I was pregnant with him the first time I went with DH).

Anyway, my sister and I started WW back in October. And at my weigh in today I've lost 101.6 lbs and my sister over 117lbs. We are stoked for Disney.

Though we've been on most every Disney ride we wanted to go on and we've had our weight ups and downs over the years of going, we both feel great about this trip. It just feels like everything including the heat will be easier. Plus it will be so much fun with DS  - as he remembers his other trips and is telling us all he wants to do. And this year, we will be going to a water park for the first time!

I'm about 10 lbs away from the goal weight I want...don't think I'll get to it in the 2 weeks and 4 days I have before the trip, but I'm happy with where I'm at now. We are going on DXDP and I've made all our ressies. We won't be counting every point, but will make healthier choices and take tastes and bites of desserts and such without eating everything in sight. We plan on enjoying our dining experiences without stuffing ourselves. And snack credits are great to use to buy little souveniers and gifts got others like lollipops, boxies of cookies...my nieces want Goofy mints....so I hope I can use snack credits for that.

The one thing we're looking forward to (as DH has lost some weight as well) is all 4 of us fitting comfortably on the Tea Cups as DS loves that ride! Pus I can't wait to compare out picture this year at Chef Mickeys with the picture we took last year...sort of a before and after....


----------



## judypriv

Hey everyone,

My husband and I are also losing weight. Long story short, gained weight while dating, I lost 40 before our wedding he lost 20. Gained some after getting married and then I gained 35 lbs. while pregnant with my son, hubby gained 40 (Sympathy pounds). I got pregnant like 2 months later with my daughter and I had only lost 20 lbs and hubby 10 lbs.  Gained only 18 with her but still well overweight (hubby gained 20!). Lost 20, gained 10, quit smoking (FINALLY! 21 weeks tomorrow! after 20 years!), gained seven!

We are now eating healthy and walking about 3 miles every night or at least 5 nights a week. Hubby down 12 lbs. in 5 weeks, I'm down 9 lbs. in 8 weeks. (MEN! Makes me nuts.) So......I don't feel like I look any thinner but my clothing is bigger so I must be tightening up and people are saying I look a bit thinner. Hubby definately thinner. 
At least I lost the weight I gained when stopped smoking (I gained like 7 pounds in a month! Is that crazy?)

Hoping to at least fit into all my WDW shirts for this trip. 

So, unless I get pregnant (not trying but not NOT trying, thinking good thoughts because would really LOVE a third) will keep you posted and want to hear from everyone else too!

Started at 185 lbs. me      176 lbs now
Hubby 232 lbs.                 220 lbs. now


----------



## judypriv

Wendybird55 said:


> My son will be 4 in Sept. and this will be his 3rd trip (technically 4th as I was pregnant with him the first time I went with DH).
> 
> .



That TOTALLY counts! Both my kids went in my Belly and we have a "Mickey Baby Belly" picture for them. I include that in my kids WDW trips total for sure! 

Great job your weight loss!


----------



## WdwforLife

I have played this game for five years, my friends. And it never ceases to amaze me. About 3 months before my Disney trip I start to slim down. I love about 15 pounds. I pig out at Disney and then eat whatever I want all throughout the fall and winter. And then it starts all over again.

Tomorrow I leave for the World and I should weight in just under my goal weight. So tomorrow for breakfast is a tasty Wawa breakfast sandwich and a slice of frozen Adam's Peanut Butter Ripple cheesecake from The Cheesecake factory. My Disney gorge-fest starts hard as soon as I wake up!


----------



## judypriv

Doing Ok here, how about you guys? Lost another pound so far. Hubby doing great! 

Started at 185 lbs. me 175 lbs now
Hubby 232 lbs. 217 lbs. now


----------



## llwtaylor

I started my diet mid-July.  Yes, we are going to WDW in December....and, yes, I want to look good for the trip.  But, the reality is that I am doing this for me, and not Mickey.    I started at 226 lbs., and am down to 199 at present.  Goal weight is 170 and for the first time ever, I think I can do it!


----------



## Ms.Organization

I have been wanting to go to Disney for years, however, convincing my soon to be DH has been the issue.  We are getting married on Oct 9, 2010 and I already have out trip booked for September 14 - 25, 2011.  He isn't 100% sure he wants to go mainly because he has never been but I bit the bullet and booked regardless 

Now that being said I am over-weight and don't want to be turned away from rides etc when I go to Disney. I have been going to TOPS (Take Off Pound Sensibly) for a number of years now but haven't really "stuck to it" so here I go again ... 

Name: Sarah Ann
Age: 31
Location: Glace Bay, NS Canada
Type of diet: Healthy Eating
Exercise: Walking treadmill and outside - when I can I will add in some Wii Fit, Sports, & EA Active
Start date of diet: 08/24/2010
Weight at start of diet: 360
Goal weight: Ultimately I want to be 175, however, I know this is not attainable by our trip so I will just strive for 80lbs down and be happy if I can lose more 


What I'm doing: I am going to work on STICKING with a meal plan that suits my lifestyle, is healthy with lots of fruits & vegetables and incorporates WALKING ... lots and lots of WALKING


----------



## judypriv

Ms.Organization said:


> I am going to work on STICKING with a meal plan that suits my lifestyle, is healthy with lots of fruits & vegetables and incorporates WALKING ... lots and lots of WALKING



I did WW many times and it worked every time but I did eventually gain it all back. This time we are eating healthier and more fruits and veggies. Less snacks and hardly any junk or sugar but walking at least 5 nights a week, 3.5 miles. I think that does more then anything. I see definition and muscles I forgot I had now. 

I'm short too so every pound on or off shows. 5 pounds on me looks like 20 on my husband.


----------



## scdak

Just saw this thread today, chiming in to say great job for all that have been suceeding with wt loss, I wish I could say I am doing as well. I am going to WDW Nov 30th and would like to weigh less, I've increased my activity level and try to watch what I eat but not always successful every day  But all I can do is keep trying. I have a chronic back problem that limits my walking so I am trying to increase my endurance by doing more walking, walking in my pool and stationary  cycling. A cordless keyboard/mouse is a great invention, I can bike and read DIS boards at the same time, my miles have increased daily since I bought it a few days ago, I have to make myself get off now! Fine tune my eating and I might actually start losing more weight, right now I would say I am down about 10 lbs since I decided in Feb. to make the trip in November/December.


----------



## Eliza32

Hi everyone
I'm Elizabeth and I'm 47. Back in January I decided to lose weight for Mickey, so have been doing slimming world ever since. We go to the World in 3 weeks and DH and I are both 56lbs lighter than we were!!!!!


----------



## Wendybird55

Today was WW weigh in day for me and total weight lost as of today is 102.2lbs. I have 11 more days and 1 more WW weigh day before we leave for Disney. Would love to be down another 2-3 lbs before we go, but am very happy the way I am now. It will be hot when we go and knowing I will be comfortable in shorts (instead of capris) and very lighweight shirts is great to know. Plus I plan on using the pool and waterparks more.

I would say I'm within 10lbs of my goal weight (haven't set it yet) and yes I did this for me...I was in great shape about 5-6 years ago and then a series of medical and other events occurred and before I knew it I had gained a lot of weight.

I must say I find the key to be a good exercise program in addition to a sensible diet. I work out at home 6 days a week. I use the Beachbody Power 90 programs and love them. They really seem to work for my body. And thought I was never a WW person. it really seems to be working for me.

I went on this weight loss journey with my sister who has lost over 115lbs so far. She along with me, DH and my son will be going to Disney...My sister has been my longtime Disney cohert  - we went together many time before I got married and this is her 3rd year joining me and my son and DH. 3 adults with one pre-schooler kinda evens out the field!

Anyway, we are both so excited about this trip as it will be one where we both are not pooh sized. We are looking forward to being more comfortable, less tired and less affected by the heat and enjoying all our ADRs....we're not going to go crazy with the eating, but we both agreed that there will be no point counting in Disney but no over stuffing as well. We'll just enjoy it all in moderation and then we'll come back home to more point counting!

Good luck to everyone on their weight loss journey and congratluations to all of you who have lost.


----------



## judypriv

Wendybird55 said:


> the field!
> 
> Anyway, we are both so excited about this trip as it will be one where we both are not pooh sized.
> .



Pooh sized. Thanks! That really mad me laugh and I've had a rough day.


----------



## jennyleettu

pixiedustmomma said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I too am going to lose some weight before Disney. Our first family trip is December 2011! So I have over a year. But I am currently pregnant with my second. My first I gained 80lbs ! I did lose 66lbs before getting pregnant again but that took about two years to lose. I've gained about 25lbs with number two.  But my weight is still up there and I still have a month left in my pregnancy.
> 
> Name: Courtney
> Home: Ohio
> Current weight: 245
> Goal weight: I would love to be around 170 by our trip if not less. My goal for losing weight all together is to be around 140.
> What I'm doing: Right now I'm trying to keep my cravings down. I've got a bit of a sweet tooth these last couple months. Doesn't help that my DD birthday is this Saturday! I'm baking the cake tomorrow.  After I have the baby I am think about trying weight watchers along with cooking more at home and keeping a lot of fruits and veggies in the house instead of junk food. It's hard when my hubby always wants to buy something bad for my waist line.
> 
> I am really looking forward to losing the weight. I know it won't be easy. The first time I did it with the help of Jillian Michaels DVDs, Wii Fit and walking. I am hoping to do the same thing this time and maybe get some help from weight watchers.
> 
> I am a little worried about being able to get a routine down with a 3 year old running around and a newborn. But I will find a way. I have to find a way. I want to be a healthy weight for my girls and my DH. So I can go to the fun things without complaining. I also have asthma so the extra weight just doesn't help.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!!! I'll be think about you all and sending good thoughts your way.



You are I are right there together!  We are going back end of Sept 11, and I'm pregnant with my second.  I haven't gained much weight this time around but I know due to health issues it will be difficult for me to lose the weight!  Good luck to you!!!  



Wendybird55 said:


> Today was WW weigh in day for me and total weight lost as of today is 102.2lbs. I have 11 more days and 1 more WW weigh day before we leave for Disney. Would love to be down another 2-3 lbs before we go, but am very happy the way I am now. It will be hot when we go and knowing I will be comfortable in shorts (instead of capris) and very lighweight shirts is great to know. Plus I plan on using the pool and waterparks more.
> 
> I would say I'm within 10lbs of my goal weight (haven't set it yet) and yes I did this for me...I was in great shape about 5-6 years ago and then a series of medical and other events occurred and before I knew it I had gained a lot of weight.
> 
> I must say I find the key to be a good exercise program in addition to a sensible diet. I work out at home 6 days a week. I use the Beachbody Power 90 programs and love them. They really seem to work for my body. And thought I was never a WW person. it really seems to be working for me.
> 
> I went on this weight loss journey with my sister who has lost over 115lbs so far. She along with me, DH and my son will be going to Disney...My sister has been my longtime Disney cohert  - we went together many time before I got married and this is her 3rd year joining me and my son and DH. 3 adults with one pre-schooler kinda evens out the field!
> 
> Anyway, we are both so excited about this trip as it will be one where we both are not pooh sized. We are looking forward to being more comfortable, less tired and less affected by the heat and enjoying all our ADRs....we're not going to go crazy with the eating, but we both agreed that there will be no point counting in Disney but no over stuffing as well. We'll just enjoy it all in moderation and then we'll come back home to more point counting!
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their weight loss journey and congratluations to all of you who have lost.



That's awesome!  Sounds like you have done great!!  Enjoy your trip.

I'm so glad I found this thread.  My BFF and I were talking about this earlier today when I told her I had a really hard time finding pictures of my family from our last trip that I liked because I was over weight.  I am determined to NOT have that happen again.  This trip will include 2 little ones and I will have a little less than a year to lose weight.  I know I won't be able to get to my ideal weight but I would like to lose at least 50-60 lbs.  I'm hoping my doctor will be able to help some keep my medical issues in check so it won't be as difficult to lose weight as it has been in the past!


----------



## Holly324

I'm down about 3 pounds!  That make me happy - started at 200 now at 197, goal of 155.....keep it coming!!  By the way, guys, everyone's success stories are so encouraging!!!!  Keep sharing!


----------



## Ms.Organization

Well I'm down 4lbs in 2 weeks, losing it slow but still losing.  I get married in 5 weeks so once the stress of that day is over I'm sure I will get on better track!!


----------



## Ms.Organization

Well I'm down 4lbs in 2 weeks, losing it slow but still losing.  I get married in 5 weeks so once the stress of that day is over I'm sure I will get on better track!!


----------



## Dismom55

Congrats to those who have lost, keep it up you are doing something right.

I myself have gotten lazy as I have slacked off my exercises, that is until this week and I am back on track with that.  I hope to have a weight loss to report soon.  I have done my grocery shopping for this week and purchased lots of fresh fruit and veggies for meals, so I have the tools in place for success.


----------



## Figment's Girl

I started to get serious about losing a week ago.  I had been doing a lot of exercise but not dieting so I hadn't gained any but I started doing Weight Watchers at home on Monday the 30th.  I weighed myself Friday morning (I know I should have waited until Monday but this is my birthday weekend and was going to take a break from WW for two meals) and I'm down 2 lbs!  I weighed 176lbs at the beginning so now I'm down to 174 with a goal of eventually getting to 130 but I go to WDW during the last week of October so I just want to try to loose 20 lbs by then.  18 more to go.


----------



## judypriv

Hey, all, still going. 

Started at 185 lbs. me 173 lbs now
Hubby 232 lbs. 216 lbs. now


----------



## Dismom55

50 minutes on te exercise bike last night, got a streak going of exercise.

Have a Safe Labor Day!


----------



## Figment's Girl

Down another lb to 173.  Walked twice on my lunch this week, one walk was 2.5 miles, the other was 3.5.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

hi. i lost 9 lbs in the last 4 weeks  i've been eating less, and doing 5-10hrs a week of bball, running, walking, biking, weights


----------



## pinapple4u

Has anyone ordered Reductil from a reputable site?
I am looking to purchase on line but with so many sites out there a bit of advice would be appreciated.

i love this medication i lost 26 lbs the first month and continued to loose since very little side affects a bit of nausia in the first month didnt last long would recomend to anyone having trouble loosing weight.


----------



## kittycat7

try this one www.generic-meds-store.com
my elder sister orders reductil here and i order xenical pills
I tried reductil too but had bad side effects so my gp advised to try acomplia. It seems to be safer as I don't have any bad effects with it 
Last month I've lost 3kg 
If you need more details about the site PM me.


----------



## scrappingizlife

I'm going to join you guys here. I have lost a total of 17 lbs so far. Started in September. 
Current weight 222 first lil goal, is 3 more lbs to hit 20. Next to get under 200. Ultimately, I'd like to go back to 170.

I have been walking at least 3 miles on the days I don't do Zumba. I do Zumba at least 3 times a week.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Keep up the good work everyone!!  I had a baby just over a year ago November 2009.  I started a diet that I made up myself and lost about 20 lbs before our trip in May 2010!  I ate what I wanted on the trip and only gained 2 pounds.  All of that walking helps!  When I got home I continued my self made diet and I am now only 7 pounds away from my weight on the day I got married!  We leave for Disney in 24 days and I will once again enjoy myself and eat what I like.  My goal for our August trip is to be the weight I was when I graduated high school!!

One of my rules for my diet is I only drink calorie free drinks such as water, coke zero and black coffee!  I do follow that in WDW!


----------



## scrappingizlife

kittycat7 said:


> try this one generic-meds-store.com
> my elder sister orders reductil here and i order xenical pills
> I tried reductil too but had bad side effects so my gp advised to try acomplia. It seems to be safer as I don't have any bad effects with it
> Last month I've lost 3kg
> If you need more details about the site PM me.




You have to be careful with Reductil. It was taken off the market in Jan of this year in the UK, and in the US under the name Meridia because it can cause heart attacks and strokes. I work for the company that made them. and the recall has been a major deal.


----------



## pixiedustmomma

I joined a while ago but haven't been keeping up. Life has been crazy with a three year old and a four months old. But now that the holiday is over I am getting in gear to lose all the baby weight. I have a little over 10 months till our vacation so hopefully that will give me time to lose a lot. I am at 240  I was down a little but with Thanksgiving and Christmas I packed the pounds back on. I am thinking of trying weight watchers. Not sure yet and I am hoping to get the zumba dvd. Our gym in our town is tiny and doesn't offer a lot so I will be doing everything at home. Hope it works!

Good luck everyone and keep up the good work!!


----------



## Ms.Organization

Well I am starting this again ... Even with the Christmas Holiday's I have lost 4lbs this week ... I am making a resolution here and hoping I can stick to it ... I want to lose. 

If I can keep up with this weight loss and can lose 2lbs a week I can be at a better weight than I am at right now ... a happier weight ... a weight I haven't seen in almost 4 years by the time I see Mickey.  That will not be my goal weight but it will be a start!!!


Weight as of Today: 360 lbs


----------



## kittycat7

scrappingizlife said:


> You have to be careful with Reductil. It was taken off the market in Jan of this year in the UK, and in the US under the name Meridia because it can cause heart attacks and strokes. I work for the company that made them. and the recall has been a major deal.




actually I'm on xenical now and fortunately I don't have any side effects  it seems to be much safer than reductil.


----------



## r1lissa

Hello all!  I need some accountability, so I'm joining the thread.  

Age: 33
Height: 5'4"
Starting weight: 160
Goal weight: 145 
Ultimate goal weight: 130 by June/July 2011 for swimsuit season
Changes I'm making: Using the Wii Fit, treadmill, eating more fruits/veggies at dinner, eating less fast food at lunch, more water, and less soda.

Soda is my weakness.  I crave Coca-Cola.  If I could just cut this down/out, I know it would cut A LOT of sugar out of my diet.


----------



## Jerseyguy's Wife

Okay, people, here I am!
Starting weight: 310
Current weight:  250
Next Goal Weight:  225
Eventual Goal Weight:  170 (well, that's the goal for now)
Height: 5'3"

I started at 310lbs and have made it to 250 (even with the 2 DS born in the middle), but have been stuck here at 250 for about a year and a half.  Yikes!  I can't believe it's been that long.  
Anyway, we are going to DW next December and I want not to be "the fat girl in the candy store" the next time.  I'm thinking if I commit to check in with you all, I can at least keep from lying to myself about my weight loss and such.  I am going to jump back on the WW bandwagon.  That's how I got here in the first place.  
As for all the successes going on here, Good on you!  I'd love to be in the "lost over 100 lbs" group!


----------



## yoyoo

kittycat7 said:


> actually I'm on xenical now and fortunately I don't have any side effects  it seems to be much safer than reductil.



where do u buy  xenical from, can you recommend any good website?   I've ordered it online from a site and my order  never arrived, no one is answering to my mails and .. It seems I've lost my money


----------



## sbtrfly74

yoyoo said:


> where do u buy  xenical from, can you recommend any good website?   I've ordered it online from a site and my order  never arrived, no one is answering to my mails and .. It seems I've lost my money



A nurse once told me Xenical is nothing more than 2 Alli. I was on Alli at the time and after taking 2 I believe it


----------



## Disneyhayes

IDK how much support I can get from here but it's nice to see that I am not the only one trying to lose weight for when I see Mickey (don't tell me husband)

Age: 23 (on 2/17)
height: 5'1"
Weight:140
Goal: 120
Diet: Slim fast 3.2.1
Exercise: WII fit
Date Started: 2/2/11
Weight Loss: 1 lb


----------



## hkp1042

Name: Holly
Age: 30
Location: Ohio
Type of diet: kind of a mix, eating healthier and keeping track of calories
Excercise: Walking treadmill and Biggest Loser videos
Start date of diet: 1/12/11
Goal: no real goal by Disney time since we only have a little more than a month or so but I am just trying to lose as much as I can before we go and get in better shape
Weight at start of diet: 235
Weight loss to date: 11..5 (222.5)


----------



## Fierce Fairy

Ok I am in. We are going to WDW in Dec. 18-23. I want to be comfortable about putting on a swim suit and fitting on smaller rides with my youngest (this is his first trip). Here are my stats:

Name: Tee
Age: 39 (till Feb 18th then 40)
Weight:246 (please don't tell anyone else..lol)
goal: 150
Exercise: cardio dvd's, walking,eliptical
diet: low fat,low sodium,low sugar, myfitnesspal.com


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have just 22 days left before WDW.

I have lost 5 lbs so far with 2 more to go.

Name: MVM
Age: 52
Height: 5'4"
Start weight: 112
Goal weight: 105
Current weight: 107
Wii Fit and portion control.

Goal: not weight but tone.  I want to have good cardio and muscle tone.  It is so hard over 50 to keep tone.

I am having a terrible time loosing the belly fat.  I do the plank, sit ups, grounded V, lunges, free run, bike, and twist.  Yet my tummy just won't loose the fat.

Any suggestions??


----------



## haleyknits

Hi! I, too, am losing for Mickey. We will be going for 8 days in May/June. 



Age: 27
Height: 5'6"
Starting Weight 1/7: 180
Weight:174
Goal: 140
Diet: making healthy choices
Exercise: gym, running, Just Dance Wii 
Date Started: 1/7/11


----------



## Queenof5

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have just 22 days left before WDW.
> 
> 
> I am having a terrible time loosing the belly fat.  I do the plank, sit ups, grounded V, lunges, free run, bike, and twist.  Yet my tummy just won't loose the fat.
> 
> Any suggestions??



I have 12 and they are the killing me. I'm treaching my spin classes, even cross training a amauter hockey team out here doing weight training and my body just won't let go..It'll happen patience is a virtue that i have yet to aquire!
 For trying to lose the belly fat..stay away from sugars (processed) and even white flour products.  Trade it in with wheat.. much better for you more fiber etc...Good Luck but it will drop off eventually!


----------



## lilpeople

jessica
age: 28
weight: 210 i'm 4'11" so i look really big.
counting calories and doing zumba four times a week
want to enjoy disney not slow down my family


----------



## themollendorns

I would really love to join this thread.  I am looking to lose 100 pounds.  Holy cow that seems like waaaaaaaay too much, makes me incredibly sad to say.

Anyway, we are going in 9 months and I would like to have made huge progress before we go.  

I have been obsessing over Disney for the past month so I decided I needed to redirect my obsession to weight loss until Disney gets a little closer, haha.

Erin - you look fabulous, you really are an inspiration!


----------



## Ms.Organization

lilpeople said:


> jessica
> age: 28
> weight: 210 i'm 4'11" so i look really big.
> counting calories and doing zumba four times a week
> want to enjoy disney not slow down my family




Jessica that is exactly how I feel ... I don't want to slow down everyone that I'm going to Disney with.  I am 5'3" tall and weigh 360lbs ... I have been struggling with my weight for so long that I just needed to know others were going through the same thing while trying to plan a trip to Disney.  

I have been watching what I eat and trying to exercise, but I am SOOOO busy that I feel like there aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## PrincessMom4

I have 4 kids and I have the hardest time trying to just lose the first 10lbs. I have rheumatoid arthritis and IBS so my diet is good. Its just the excerise part. I don't sit around all day but I do tire easily becase of the RA but I still keep moving (so my joints don't cease up). I need some help all. Any suggestions. Just a note we don't have family here to help watch the kids and one of my kids is special needs. I don't want to be ultra slim as I like my curves, BUT I want to be down a size.


----------



## PrincessBoo

I've never been good at keeping my calories counted and exercise done. I have two toddlers and I go to school so I am just eating when, and what, is convenient. I've started planning my meals out so I don't lose sight.. I hope it works. Anyway, glad there are others who I can look to for support.

age:29
weight: 279
goal weight: 220
height: 5'9"

I'm turning 30 this year and wanna feel good about it! I also wanna feel comfortable when we take the kids on vacation this fall.


----------



## disneyquestions

I just read through a bit of this thread - so great that there are so many people trying to lose weight!  I've lost over 100 pounds, and just trying to maintain at about 120 now.  Though I'm struggling a bit at the moment... don't quite know what my problem is.  I know when I'm hitting the gym and eating right, and look and just feel so much better, but I have so much going on right now, that its hard.  
Just a question, does anyone know what happened to the OP?  She started the thread, and then just dissapeared. Wonder if she fell off the wagon... Its so hard not to!


----------



## Reddy

PrincessMom4 said:


> I have 4 kids and I have the hardest time trying to just lose the first 10lbs. I have rheumatoid arthritis and IBS so my diet is good. Its just the excerise part. I don't sit around all day but I do tire easily becase of the RA but I still keep moving (so my joints don't cease up). I need some help all. Any suggestions. Just a note we don't have family here to help watch the kids and one of my kids is special needs. I don't want to be ultra slim as I like my curves, BUT I want to be down a size.



I would suggest an execrise bike (reclining one - to me it is easlier on your body) ride it during movie time (or a certain show that the kids will let watch)
- love to set up laptop close & read while on bike
dumbbells or bands to build up muscle


----------



## Reddy

do ya think the wieght loss ones really help??
I was thinking of buying this or the new thing out that doesn't use a remote
it would be for me (&not boys)
would it be worth it??


----------



## Reddy

disneyquestions said:


> I just read through a bit of this thread - so great that there are so many people trying to lose weight!  I've lost over 100 pounds, and just trying to maintain at about 120 now.  Though I'm struggling a bit at the moment... don't quite know what my problem is.  I know when I'm hitting the gym and eating right, and look and just feel so much better, but I have so much going on right now, that its hard.
> Just a question, does anyone know what happened to the OP?  She started the thread, and then just dissapeared. Wonder if she fell off the wagon... Its so hard not to!



I think it is winter time & your body is trying to hold on to all extra fat stores in case you need them (like in the caveman time)

OP - no idea but I hope she lost her wieght & is keeping it off


----------



## Disneyhayes

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have just 22 days left before WDW.
> 
> I have lost 5 lbs so far with 2 more to go.
> 
> Name: MVM
> Age: 52
> Height: 5'4"
> Start weight: 112
> Goal weight: 105
> Current weight: 107
> Wii Fit and portion control.
> 
> Goal: not weight but tone.  I want to have good cardio and muscle tone.  It is so hard over 50 to keep tone.
> 
> I am having a terrible time loosing the belly fat.  I do the plank, sit ups, grounded V, lunges, free run, bike, and twist.  Yet my tummy just won't loose the fat.
> 
> Any suggestions??



Try gluten free for belly fat specific.  i have a friend who did it with her roommate.  My friend is looking fantastic on the gluten free - down to 135 from 170 since 1/1 but it didn't work for her roommate so I guess it just depends on the body type.  My local Whole Foods has a section dedicated to gluten free.  Thats my next stop if the slimfast diet doesn't work.


----------



## lilpeople

I was doing good until last august. I was coming home when an eighteen wheeler went through a stop sign and tboned me. It messed up my neck and back pretty good. Somedays I'm ok and somedays just getting out of bed puts me in pain. My biggest area I need to lose is my stomach. But after having a c-section 7 years ago it's seems to be hanging around


----------



## themollendorns

Ms. Organization -- I know exactly what you mean!  I am a mother, student, full time employee and I cannot seem to find enough time to work out.

So, that brings me to the rest of you.  Has anyone out there had particularly good success on any specific diet?  I refuse to do extreme diets, like atkins, so just looking for a well balanced diet that is good for a busy Mom. 

I really like Rachel Ray's new show about cooking all of her meals for the week in 1 day but healthy isn't particularly her specialty.  So, basically I need that concept but with easy/healthy/budget friendly foods haha.  Anyone have any ideas?

Just a little insight - but I work nights at a hospital, I am in Nursing school, and have 2 boys (3 and 6) and 2 step-daughters (10 and 12), and of course my dear fiance.... so family friendly foods are also a must.  You all understand what I mean when I say picky eaters, haha.

I look forward to getting to know all of you and working on our goals together!


----------



## kittycat7

yoyoo said:


> where do u buy  xenical from, can you recommend any good website?   I've ordered it online from a site and my order  never arrived, no one is answering to my mails and .. It seems I've lost my money



Are you gonna lose some weight for Mickey? That's good. I bought my Xenical pills here www.generic-meds-store.com and I do recommend this site to you as it's pretty safe.
Wish you luck!


----------



## imthatgirl

themollendorns said:


> Ms. Organization -- I know exactly what you mean!  I am a mother, student, full time employee and I cannot seem to find enough time to work out.
> 
> So, that brings me to the rest of you.  Has anyone out there had particularly good success on any specific diet?  I refuse to do extreme diets, like atkins, so just looking for a well balanced diet that is good for a busy Mom.
> 
> I really like Rachel Ray's new show about cooking all of her meals for the week in 1 day but healthy isn't particularly her specialty.  So, basically I need that concept but with easy/healthy/budget friendly foods haha.  Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Just a little insight - but I work nights at a hospital, I am in Nursing school, and have 2 boys (3 and 6) and 2 step-daughters (10 and 12), and of course my dear fiance.... so family friendly foods are also a must.  You all understand what I mean when I say picky eaters, haha.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you and working on our goals together!



The diet that I have found that works is the "write everything down diet". and I mean everything. If it goes in your mouth write it down. From there just make better choices. My veggies, less junk. Eating isn't the problem, it's what you're eating. I no longer use cheese at all. All sandwiches are in wraps. Sauces are a thing of the past. 
I also have picky eaters so sometimes I will make a meal and then my plate will be minus the potatoes and whatever sauces or gravys they used. 
I too have a busy schedule so getting to a gym  was hard. Do you have a Wii? Just dance is probably the best cardio I have ever done. Plus I'm playing with the kids while I do it. I do maybe 8 songs a day or more sometimes. It really works up a sweat. 
I have gone down two pant sizes since December just by thinking about what I'm eating. 
Good luck!


----------



## Reddy

I also like the use a smaller plate/bowl
& no second helpings until it has been 25 minutes since you started eating.

I do wiegh myself daily & put an * for when that time of the month starts - usually a wiegh gain then 
I'm getting into lifting wieghts - got a workout plan from freetrainers.com doing free wieghts (so dumbbells & no crazy machines that I don't have at home - seems everyone wants you to use a gym & how many of us have time to get there??)


----------



## curly5

Reddy said:


> do ya think the wieght loss ones really help??
> I was thinking of buying this or the new thing out that doesn't use a remote
> it would be for me (&not boys)
> would it be worth it??



We have a Wii and the Wii Fit board.  If you are very out of shape and just starting to exercise, then I would say yes it can help you.  You can see your progress and I'm sure you'll feel the burn.  However, if you are reletively fit, i haven't found that the videos REALLY give you the same workout.  You don't burn a ton of calories doing the stuff.  It's nice for something different though and it might help keep you in the game when you have that day you just don't feel like exercising.


----------



## sunshineNJ

I have always struggled with my weight.  I have lost 33 lbs since 1/10. I would like to loose about 20 more to be at my goal weight.  The Walk a Way the pounds exercise dvds are GREAT!!!  You don't have to be coordinated to do them.  The trick for me is these dvds, I also walk outside, LOW CARB, the Arnold sandwich thins ( the little round breads) are what I take a my turkey sandwich to work on.  I can't stress enough the importance of planning and having healthy options in your house.  When I'm coming home from work and I know there is no lettuce, grilled chicken or eggs in the house I will stop off and buy some.   My weakness is fast food and chocoate.  I discovered the grilled chicken snack wraps @ Mcdonalds, very good.  At Wendy's the taco salad is very good.  I do eat whatever I want for one meal a week and I sometimes will still get that candy bar at the supermarket checkout.  I have lost this weight slowly because i don't totally deprive myself.  The exercise and low carb are key.  I feel better emotionaly with the exercise too.  Good luck to all!!!    Also, when I'm @ Disney I eat whatever i want and i walk it right off!!


----------



## dntd

I'm hoping to lose weight for the mouse. I have tried to do it in the past but things end up ruining it, well not this time I belong to the ymca but rarely exercise because I'm upgrading schooling so that I can get into nursing. My kids go to class, I study. In two weeks my chooling will be done until the fallAs I'm an urban farmer spring means healthier foods. I have many allergies so it's hard to eat healthy but I'm going to try even harder. Spring will bring hikes, more swimming and walking ,of course outdoor work. Loseing weight for myself but also so that I can go all out at disney w/o feeling guilty. Candy apples re healthy right


----------



## BlackCat9Lives

Have any of you heard of the HCG diet?  Google Dr. Simeons and his manuscript "Pounds and Inches".  I did this diet in Jan 2010 (lost 42 lbs in 40 days) and did a "second round" of the diet in June 2010 and lost an additional 26 lbs in 23 days AND I HAVE KEPT IT OFF!!!  I went from 195 to 127 and because of this diet I am eating healthy and I have so much energy!  I suggest this diet to anyone who has alot of weight to lose but I must tell you, you have to follow the diet EXACTLY and you cannot cheat while on this diet, if you can do those 2 things this WILL get the weight off and help you keep it off!


----------



## mercydisney

Has anyone tried this?  Do you need the starter kit?


----------



## disneyquestions

mercydisney said:


> Has anyone tried this?  Do you need the starter kit?



Losing weight isn't worth the possibility of poopin my pants in public - No matter what!  LOL


----------



## Reddy

mercydisney said:


> Has anyone tried this?  Do you need the starter kit?



friend of mine looked into it - to be successful on it - you had to lose 4 lbs in a whole year - who wants to pay the amount of that just to lose 4lbs??

I decided on the eat clean diet (which leaves out any food you don't make yourself) & using a salad plate instead of the "big" plates & working out (lifting wieghts & execrise bike for now - will go walking as soon as the weather is warm enough when hubby gets home from work)


----------



## tarabelle13

My dream is to run in a Disney Half Marathon!  But I realized I couldnt do that at 200+ pounds.  I joined Weight Watchers on Jan 15th on line and I have lost 17.2 pounds as of today.  I finally feel that I can start on a running plan.

The new Points Plus program is SUPER easy!


----------



## disneyquestions

tarabelle13 said:


> My dream is to run in a Disney Half Marathon!  But I realized I couldnt do that at 200+ pounds.  I joined Weight Watchers on Jan 15th on line and I have lost 17.2 pounds as of today.  I finally feel that I can start on a running plan.
> 
> The new Points Plus program is SUPER easy!



Good for you!


----------



## kjs1976

I agree! I have lost 6 lbs. in 2 weeks on WW! On my own I was a 1lb. a week loser. It has really helped me with portion control! I hope to be down 20 by summer! Our Disney vacation is in Aug so I'm realy to look smokin-hot for the mouse! LOL!


----------



## shine87

hey everyone! i'm so glad i found this thread! i had a vivd dream about a week ago that i got on the plane and was told i had to buy another plan ticket, got to wdw, and was told to get off a ride! It was an awful dream woke up that morning and instantly went on a diet. My goal is to lose the 15 lbs that i've gained since my last trip buy the time I go in June, in reality i have about 100 lbs to loose but whenever I try with that goal in mind I get overwhelmed at quit so I'm trying to take it 10-15 lbs at a time this time. I'm doing it with good old fashion portion control and healthier foods and by just plain MOVING went to the gym today for the first time in ages and thought I would collapse haha


----------



## NickNElliesMom

shine87 said:


> hey everyone! i'm so glad i found this thread! i had a vivd dream about a week ago that i got on the plane and was told i had to buy another plan ticket, got to wdw, and was told to get off a ride! It was an awful dream woke up that morning and instantly went on a diet. My goal is to lose the 15 lbs that i've gained since my last trip buy the time I go in June, in reality i have about 100 lbs to loose but whenever I try with that goal in mind I get overwhelmed at quit so I'm trying to take it 10-15 lbs at a time this time. I'm doing it with good old fashion portion control and healthier foods and by just plain MOVING went to the gym today for the first time in ages and thought I would collapse haha



I'm going to set small goals for myself also, I feel so discouraged when I look at the big picture of trying to lose 50+ pounds.  I'm going to shoot for 10-15 before my trip in August.  I just hope I stay motivated this time.


----------



## Dragoness

This is my first post!
So Hello all! My hubby and I are losing weight before our trip in June. We started Aug 10. We are doing a tweaked low carb diet.  We have found a good low carb pasta and low carb bread. That find has been very helpful in our weight loss fight. Here are the stats
                        Me- 35yrs                 DH- 42 yrs
starting weight-    240                             387
goal weight-         170-160                      250
current weight-     198                            346
height-                  5' 7"                          6' 0

We take a cheat day once a month. usually its both days off from work. We took 3 weeks off during the holidays. Dh had lost 50lbs by Thanksgiving. When we went back on after New years he had gained 24 back. I worked alot during those weeks. He and the kids gorged for the whole time. He blew our whole grocery budget on take out. I was so mad at the time. After he saw how much he gained back I didnt have the heart to be mad at him anymore. He was so upset. Which he should have been. He has still not lost what he gained back. 
We are working hard to lose. I walk 2 miles a day and work out with hand weights ,excercise ball and a step video. DH stops at the gym every night . He walks a mile, rides a mile and uses weights. It is not just loosing for Mickey. We are doing it for our family and ourselves. If anyone needs help or encouragment for low carbing I am here for ya!
Draggy


----------



## momimouse27

This thread is great!  It's also very inspiring 

I started my weight loss last October, and finding out I was going to Disney just makes me want to lose more!  So I've lost 20 lbs so far, and I'd really like to lose 10 more before I go the first week of April.

My final goal is to get into these khaki Mickey shorts I have that I have always loved.  They are size 12...I really want to wear them again!


----------



## homedad

me-43
weight- 190
height- 6ft
goal= 180
no dessert all of March
try to work out , not just play sports/coach
trip in one month


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust*

Dragoness said:


> This is my first post!
> So Hello all! My hubby and I are losing weight before our trip in June. We started Aug 10. We are doing a tweaked low carb diet.  We have found a good low carb pasta and low carb bread. That find has been very helpful in our weight loss fight. Here are the stats
> Me- 35yrs                 DH- 42 yrs
> starting weight-    240                             387
> goal weight-         170-160                      250
> current weight-     198                            346
> height-                  5' 7"                          6' 0
> 
> We take a cheat day once a month. usually its both days off from work. We took 3 weeks off during the holidays. Dh had lost 50lbs by Thanksgiving. When we went back on after New years he had gained 24 back. I worked alot during those weeks. He and the kids gorged for the whole time. He blew our whole grocery budget on take out. I was so mad at the time. After he saw how much he gained back I didnt have the heart to be mad at him anymore. He was so upset. Which he should have been. He has still not lost what he gained back.
> We are working hard to lose. I walk 2 miles a day and work out with hand weights ,excercise ball and a step video. DH stops at the gym every night . He walks a mile, rides a mile and uses weights. It is not just loosing for Mickey. We are doing it for our family and ourselves. If anyone needs help or encouragment for low carbing I am here for ya!
> Draggy



How inspiring! Congratulations on your losses so far, and as long as you can both forgive the lapse, i'm sure it'll drop off again soon enough! Can I ask what the pasta and the bread are called? I'm missing them dearly!!

I've only been following my low carb diet for just over 2 weeks, but I've lost 6lb already with some light exercise as well! The Wii Fit Plus has been a great help for me, as I don't get bored of the exercises because of the variety 

So my starting weight was 194lbs and i'm now 188lbs after 2 and a bit weeks. Hopefully i'll continue that way! I don't really have a goal weight in mind, but there's a dress I want to fit into and an outfit for my next meeting with the Mouse I just bought a dress size below mine, so those are my goals!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## shine87

weighed in today and have lost a total of 6 lbs, now 4 more to make my first mini goal!


----------



## Dragoness

FaithTrustPixieDust* said:


> Can I ask what the pasta and the bread are called? I'm missing them dearly!!
> 
> I've only been following my low carb diet for just over 2 weeks, but I've lost 6lb already with some light exercise as well!



The low carb pasta is called Dreamfields. They have a website you can order it from. We are lucky enough to have a local grocer stock a few diffrent types of the Dreamfields. The bread is by Healthylife. We found a softer better tasting one by Wonder. It has 12 carbs for 2 slices. Again the same grogery store. Krogers. Its really about keeping the carbs down. We bought reduced sugar Welchs grape jelly. 5 carbs for 1 Tbs. I use about 1 tsp cause it spreads really well on the Wonder bread for a PB&J sandwich. It tastes so much better than the sugar free grape jam. LOL. Just read everything. We are doing a tweaked atkins type of diet. The atkins shakes and bars are great for in a hurry type of day. We also buy carbmaster flavored yogurts from Kroger. They have some really great flavors.
I have to work earlier than normal tomorrow so I have already packed some sugar free french vanilla coffee creamer and 2 slices of bread. I am a professional cook so will have access to the rest of the foods I want for breakfast. I will probably have a BLT or something of that sort. I need to update my ticker also. I have lost 45lbs as of this week. 
Walking  2 miles a day plus lifting weights three days a week will hopefully help me reach a hopeful 60lbs or more before our trip in June. Hope that was helpful. Congrats on what you have lost so far. Any lb losts always makes me happy! LOL


----------



## Ms.Organization

I'm finally seeing some results  

Start Weight: 366.6lbs
Current Weight: 356.2lbs


----------



## pinapple4u

kittycat7 said:


> Are you gonna lose some weight for Mickey? That's good. I bought my Xenical pills here generic-meds-store.com and I do recommend this site to you as it's pretty safe.
> Wish you luck!



Hi there,
I've recently placed a Reductil order on that site and it's still pending for 2 days. What does that mean? And can you tell me from which country have you received your pills?
Thanks in advance


----------



## kittycat7

pinapple4u said:


> Hi there,
> I've recently placed a Reductil order on that site and it's still pending for 2 days. What does that mean? And can you tell me from which country have you received your pills?
> Thanks in advance



www.generic-meds-store.com usually deliver orders in a couple of days, I don't think it's a problem. I received my order from UK, everything was discreet and items arrived save so don't worry about it


----------



## PEANUT1

I'm looking to lose the weight for good. I seem to yo yo up and down the same 20 pounds. I feel the best at around 138-140 and a size 8.

I would like to try low carb..not no carb but have no clue where to begin.Does anyone have any good meal plan ideas? I won't give up fruits and vegetables so I need some carbs.


----------



## Jengonz1982

Name: Jennifer
Age: 28
Location: Baton Rouge, La
Type of diet: Following the meal plan (mostly) from Beachbody
Excercise: P90X,and going to the gym
Start date of diet: 3/7/11
Goal: Unsure of weight,but I want to be in a size 8 or smaller.
Weight at start of diet: 156
Weight loss to date: 2 lbs (154)

Hey everyone! Nice to meet everyone  We are going to Disney June 5th through 11th and I want to lose some weight for that. I became a Beachbody coach (lol for the discount) and got the P90X workout program. I'm LOVING it so far


----------



## kycanonist

Name: Jacqui
Age: 41
Location: Louisville, KY
Type of diet: Weight Watchers (the last version)
Excercise: home treadmill
Start date of diet: 1/1/11
Goal: Current goal is to be a size 10 by the time we go in over 10 weeks
Weight at start of diet: 200
Weight loss to date: 27 lbs

So, I'm joining this thread a little late in the game, so to speak, but I really want to get down to a size 10 by the time we go to WDW.  I've been at a bit of a plateau lately, so I'm really hoping to drop these last 23 lbs in the next 10 weeks...  We leave for WDW on the 3rd (arrive there on the 4th), so I'd really like to have this off by then.  I have 4 pairs of size 10 shorts from a couple of years ago, and I'd hate to have to buy anything new for the trip. 

That's the goal.


----------



## jackandsally

When we decided to take a trip to Disney I decided I needed to lose some weight, I didn't want to feel tired throughout my whole vacation.  But once I actually looked at the big picture I just wanted to make sure that I would be fit for my little boys and being so heavy wasn't a good thing.
On August 23 I started my weight loss plan (no diet word, it always seems to make me quit) I figured this was a good day since this was the day the kids started school.  I was on a under 1000 calorie a day meal plan and I was to walk 2-4 miles a day everyday (no treadmill, I had to go outside to walk).  Since then I have lost 55 lbs, with the last 2 month at a stand still.
I was really proud of myself, I still want to lose 20 more pounds and see if I can drop 1 more dress size, I went from an 18-18W to a loose 14 in pants, XL to a M-L top.

Name: Donna
Age: 34
Location: San Antonio, TX
Type of diet: low calorie diet
Excercise: walking 2-4 miles/day (cardio)
Start date of diet: 8/23/10
Goal: at first 50 lbs, but I want to be considered "normal on my BMI, so I need 20 more lbs to go
Weight at start of diet: 216
Weight loss to date: 55 lbs

This thread is very encouraging, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Scambone

Name: Sam
Age: 23
Location: Southwest Michigan 
Type of diet: smaller amounts of sugary stuff
Exercise:  just moving in general (playing on the wii, taking the dog out for a walk, wrestling with the guys, working)
Start date of diet: 2/1/2011
Goal: eh forget pounds, I want to be a smaller pant size. I was in 18/20 pants but Im now in 16/18 pants depending on the make of the pants. Id like to get into a 12/14 pants
Weight at start of diet: 196
Weight loss to date: 12 pounds

Actual pounds do not matter to me. Which is a good thing because I unload truck, stock at a store and my dad makes me haul wood and mix cement on my time off. I also wrestle with all the boys in the family and some how get elected to push a vehicle when its dies or gets stuck.  I know muscle weighs more than fat so worrying about pounds would be stupid. I dont count calories and I dont deny myself sauces because I would be a very unhappy camper. I believe Britney Spears was pushed over the edge because she wasnt denied every kind of sauce and I wouldnt look good bald so Im skipping that diet. Im still eating ice cream, pudding and anything else delicious but Im not going to throw down on a ice cream pie like theres no tomorrow. Im going to be realstic instead of strict. 

I realized that my body is weird. I lost weight in the summer before my senior year because all I ate was stove top stuffing and pop tarts but couldnt lose weight eating healthy and walking my butt off last summer. Right now Im just stocking at a store and Just dance-ing it up on the wii  in between those delicious beefy crunchy burritos and it seems to be working for me. Watch I just jinxed the burriots.


----------



## Dragoness

Peanut1 check out the Atkins site. There is a page that shows you what you can eat for each level. We found that if we keep the carbs between 20 and 30 a day that we lose between 2-3 lbs a week. We have had times of no loosing and getting really frustrated. Just push on through it. Sometimes having a higher carb day helps restart the loss. Also if you join the forums on atkins there is a ton of advice and recipes. We eat vegies and some fruit in our yogurt. Carbmaster tropical fruit yogurt has a banana taste with pineapples chunks. Yummy! You can eat berries when you get past induction but have to be very careful with sugar count. Sugar alcohols will not count as carbs from what I have read. So I was able to have french toast for dinner with low carb bread and sugar free mrs.buttersworth maple syrup. Once we reach our goals I think that we will stick with some of the items that we use now. To keep our sugar and weight down. Diabetes runs in my family and I do not want it! Like I mentioned before we are doing a tweaked atkins type of a diet. Folling their guidelines to an extent Then doing our own thing too.


----------



## MindyLuvsMickey

I'm going to join you all. 

When we had to move our Disney vacation to June, I knew that I would be miserable at a heavier weight. Two weeks ago, I decided it was time to get my diet under control. I've had great success the first two weeks but I know that it's going to get more difficult from here on out. I can't tweak my diet any more, so I will have to boost my workouts. 

Name: Mindy
Age: 35
Location: South central PA
Type of diet: low calorie diet
Excercise: 45 min of cardio daily. Hoping to bump up to a daily run when the weather improves
Start date of diet: March 8, 2011
Goal: 125
Weight at start of diet: 153.5
Weight loss to date: down 9.5 lbs


----------



## PEANUT1

Dragoness said:


> Peanut1 check out the Atkins site. There is a page that shows you what you can eat for each level. We found that if we keep the carbs between 20 and 30 a day that we lose between 2-3 lbs a week. We have had times of no loosing and getting really frustrated. Just push on through it. Sometimes having a higher carb day helps restart the loss. Also if you join the forums on atkins there is a ton of advice and recipes. We eat vegies and some fruit in our yogurt. Carbmaster tropical fruit yogurt has a banana taste with pineapples chunks. Yummy! You can eat berries when you get past induction but have to be very careful with sugar count. Sugar alcohols will not count as carbs from what I have read. So I was able to have french toast for dinner with low carb bread and sugar free mrs.buttersworth maple syrup. Once we reach our goals I think that we will stick with some of the items that we use now. To keep our sugar and weight down. Diabetes runs in my family and I do not want it! Like I mentioned before we are doing a tweaked atkins type of a diet. Folling their guidelines to an extent Then doing our own thing too.





thanks..anytime I hear the work Atkins I cringe but I'll check it out.

I've been doing WW for a week (at home) and so far so good..3.5 pounds gone. I guess about 17 more to go I didn't cut carbs at all..just tried to eat less of them and choose better carbs liked baked sweet potoatoes and fruits and vegetables rather than pasta and bread. I have started really loving chick peas..they are good with everything and loaded with nutrition.


----------



## kycanonist

WW is just so good for helping you make a lifestyle change and not just get the weight off, kwim?

I think that 3.5 lbs is GREAT!

Another suggestion given to me by my MD...  weigh daily not weekly.  That will give you a sense of where you are.  If you realize that you'll go up and down during the week, it will be fine, but it gives you a good idea of when you've eaten too much and what you need to do to change it.


----------



## MindyLuvsMickey

I have a friend that has introduced me to Green smoothies. I hate veggies so at first I wasn't so sure but they are actually really good. In a blender I mix a medium banana, 1/2 c of fresh berries(blueberries and strawberries), a large kale leaf and about 1/2 water. If you can get beyond the color, the flavor is really good. About 150 calories. It's really filling, too. I use it as a mid day snack. Not the Reese's Peanut Butter Cup that I really want but it'll do.


----------



## Jengonz1982

Lost another 2 pounds!   Soooo happy!
I'm drinking my Shakeology shakes daily and I LOVE them. When I'm craving chocolate I just mix up a shake and I'm good to go


----------



## hellaine

kittycat7 said:


> generic-meds-store. com usually deliver orders in a couple of days, I don't think it's a problem. I received my order from UK, everything was discreet and items arrived save so don't worry about it





do they sell generic or original reductil?


----------



## Lambertt

You really going to perform a good job because people have less concentration about these animals.... I hope will chase your target in a very efficient manner..


----------



## kittycat7

hellaine said:


> do they sell generic or original reductil?



hellaine, original Reductil is not manufactured anymore as it has been taken off the market. only generic Reductil can be found in online pharmacies as India is legally allowed to produce generic medicines. so www.generic-meds-store.com sells generic reductil manufactured in India and these are the only genuine pills


----------



## Ms.Organization

Start Weight: 366.6lbs
Current Weight: 352.8lbs

Total Weight Loss So Far: 13.8lbs


----------



## disneyquestions

Went to the gym this morning at 5am!!!!  Wooo hoooo


----------



## moonbabe

Hi all - I have been enjoying this thread and thought it might be a good way to get me back on track.  Here's some info:

Name: Jeni
Age: 41
Location: Mt. Pleasant, MI
Type of diet: low calorie diet
Excercise: treadmill, weights, bike, etc
Start date of diet: July 2010
Goal: size 12-14
Weight at start of diet: 312
Weight loss to date: 20 lbs

I started this journey last summer after a trip to Cedar Point in which I couldn't fit on most of the rides - very depressing and embarassing!  I was doing great and lost about 35 lbs by October, but then got off track.  I only go to the gym about once a week and am not careful about my eating at all.  I have gained back about 15 lbs.  Today is the day I am going to start over!  
I have found that tracking my food and excercise on Spark People (have a moble app for my blackberry) really helped me in the past.  I want to try to stay around 1200 cal and get back to working out 5 days/week.  I guess those workout clothes that have been languishing in my trunk will finally get some use tonight!

My next trip is in Dec 2011 and I want to only take up 1 seat on the bus when I go!


----------



## Cupmom

Time to bump up this thread!!


----------



## katrina1122

I'm using myfitnesspal.com also an app on Iphone and Droid.

It's wonderful, type in your height, weight, activity level and weight loss goal per week and it gives you how many calories you should eat in a day. Then as you track your food by meal it tracks for you. If you do exercise it adds more calories to make up for the used energy. Then when you close your log for the day it tells you what you'll weigh in 5 weeks if you do the same every day.

I've lost 17 pounds in 2 months-ish. Gained a few due to holiday/weddings, then lost easily again.

Eat what you want, how you want, but you see how each choice affects you...calories, fiber, sugar, etc, so maybe next time you'll make a healthier choice. 

I've got my DH on it as of this week and a great friend is too. It works sort of like facebook as far as friends, but there's also a great forum like disboards too.


----------



## judypriv

I'm in too. I was here but then got pregnant so left but baby is 10 weeks old so I'm back too. Hubby and I went on a eating spree after baby so we're both porkers. We are now offically on the diet bandwagon.


----------



## *Seanaci*

Jumping in! Going to Disneyland in Dec 2012. Started wearing a step counter last month...and decided toward the end of the month to "walk" to Disneyland to keep me motivated. I keep the "miles" updated in my siggy.

Name: Seanaci
Age: 31
Location: Denver, CO
Type of diet: low cal, portion control
Excercise: treadmill, WAH DVD's
Start date of diet: June 2011
Goal: down to at least 200lbs by our trip
Weight at start of diet: 265
Weight loss to date: 5


----------



## judypriv

I guess I ought to do the list thingy:
Name: Judy
Age: 37
Location: Smithville, NJ
Type of diet: low carb, healthy foods
Excercise: chasing kids and new baby
Start date of diet: July 6, 2011
Goal: 120 lbs.
Weight at start of diet: 186
Weight loss to date: 2


----------



## moepanz

OK (deep breath) I am in. Husband just threw out a challenge in a very loving and supportive way we both need to lose weight) he says "you want to go back to Disney in Dec? We need to lose 50lbs".  So here it goes.

Name: Maureen
Age:41
Location: Long Island
Type of diet: not sure yet
exercise: walking/gym 
Start date 7/12/2011
Goal weight for now 242 overall 150.
Weight at start of the dietGLUP) 292
weight loss so far 0.

I have put on 85lbs in the last 2 years. I am a stress eater and their has been a ton of stress here. (lost my mom along with other family illnesses/issues)

So that's it! I put it out there, I guess that is a start.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

Name: Angela
Age: 34
Location: Near New Orleans, LA
Type of diet: low calorie diet
Start date of diet: July 7, 2011
Goal: size 10
Goal weight: 145
Weight at start of diet: 192
Weight loss to date: 5.8 lbs

Hi everyone, this is the most awesome thread! Last week I went to see my dr about pain in knees and ankles. He told me (not in these words) that I'm 40lbs. overweight and I'd be surprised how much relief I'd get if I "took the load off". Joint issues run in my family, as do bone issues, so I thought I should get serious here. For my height, weight and exercise levels he suggested 1200cals a day. Since last Thursday (day of the appt) Ive stayed under 1200 each day except Sunday, and have lost nearly 6 lbs! It's so hard though, not to grab a cookie, or some chips. I've been inspired by this thread to keep trying!

I just want to add - I'm writing down everything I put in my mouth, and it's amazing how aware it makes you of what you eat. I list the amount of calories next to each entry and thats an easy way for me to keep up with my daily intake.

Also, we are heading to Disney on Nov 11 this year, and I'd really like to be at least 20lbs lighter!


----------



## *tinker*bell*

I'll join in! 

Name: Lorena
Age:21... 22 in 12 days 
Location: Vancouver
Type of diet: low calorie
exercise: walking
Start date: July 5, 2011
Goal weight: overall 145, but short term is to be 195~ish by my trip in 69 days
Weight at start of the diet: 240 lbs
weight loss so far: 13 (so  227 atm  )

Hey!  I have recently put on a lot of weight   a couple years ago I lost almost all of the extra weight I had, then was in a car accident, and then was diagnosed with cancer, so life has thrown me a few curve balls.  The steroids and other meds that were given along with the Chemo I did really made me pack on the pounds, so I want to be under 200lbs by the time I go away!  I am trying to get back to my old routine of walking for 4 hours a day, so far I do a short walk in the afternoon and a longer one in the evening, going to try to add a morning one too!  I will be counting my calories as I cannot eat any vitamin k at the moment (that's pretty much all green stuff and a few other things) 

Love this thread for some inspiration


----------



## Ms.Organization

Start Weight: 366.6lbs
Current Weight: 347.7lbs

Total Weight Loss So Far: 18.9lbs 

Leaving soon ... still want to lose more ... gotta get out and walk more!!


----------



## DisneyMike78

I am trying to lose 60lbs by our December trip, I hope I can do it. Honestly any loss will be great even better if we can reach our goals. I'm at 290 now, just started yesterday. Doing a low cal diet and using Livestrong for tracking my intake and fitness burn. She is using myfitnesspal.com. but to repect her I decided to use another as to not mistakenly see her stuff. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

Hi Disneymike! I'm also using myfitness pal, I've lost 10 lbs in the last 5 weeks, so I'm pretty much on track. My goal is a 50lb loss. 

Good luck!


----------



## jkjec

I FEEL healthy - but i sure would like some nice family pictures with me included - instead of always volunteering to take the picture!


----------



## Cakegirl

My husband has lost 75+ lbs over the past year by eating well & exercise...me, on the other hand, is holding this extra 25 lbs steady.  Our 1st WDW family vacay was in June, and while I love the pics of DH & kids -- the pics of me just look blah.  I just look unhealthy and it shows.  I'm graduating college in May and hoping I can pull off another WDW vacation but I'd LOVE to have lost 26 lbs by then.  Fast-food is my downfall and with a bad gallbladder, that's no good at all.  I have been eating more fruits & veggies, drinking more water and watching my fat gram intake.  Drinking water is the hardest one for me I think.  

Name: Ashley
Age: 34
Location: Near Nashville, TN 
Type of diet: low calorie diet
Start date of diet: August 11, 2011
Goal: size 8
Goal weight: 130 lbs 
Weight at start of diet: 156 lbs 
Weight loss to date: zero  

Thinking of starting a food log to help me "see" what I'm eating/drinking.  It's been great reading everyone's posts, gives me motivation!


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

jkjec said:


> I FEEL healthy - but i sure would like some nice family pictures with me included - instead of always volunteering to take the picture!





Cakegirl said:


> My husband has lost 75+ lbs over the past year by eating well & exercise...me, on the other hand, is holding this extra 25 lbs steady.  Our 1st WDW family vacay was in June, and while I love the pics of DH & kids -- the pics of me just look blah.  I just look unhealthy and it shows.  I'm graduating college in May and hoping I can pull off another WDW vacation but I'd LOVE to have lost 26 lbs by then.  Fast-food is my downfall and with a bad gallbladder, that's no good at all.  I have been eating more fruits & veggies, drinking more water and watching my fat gram intake.  Drinking water is the hardest one for me I think.
> 
> Name: Ashley
> Age: 34
> Location: Near Nashville, TN
> Type of diet: low calorie diet
> Start date of diet: August 11, 2011
> Goal: size 8
> Goal weight: 130 lbs
> Weight at start of diet: 156 lbs
> Weight loss to date: zero
> 
> Thinking of starting a food log to help me "see" what I'm eating/drinking.  It's been great reading everyone's posts, gives me motivation!



Hi guys! Good luck to both of y'all!!

Ashlye, I'm using myfitnesspal online and on my phone, you put your food in, and it tells you what percent of fats, grains, etc you are using, in addition to calorie counting... It's a really neat site.


----------



## DisneyMike78

I love the use of the websites (myfitnesspal, livestrong etc.) they are so helpful. Never realized exactly how many calories I would intake. I have dieted before and lost 75 but gained 40 back. I have started several times but would stop because it would irritate my wife at how fast and easy I could lose the weight. But she said its ok as it will help her and we are doing it for Mickey


----------



## AmandaRG

I have never been to Disney, and will be spending one day at MK in early November. I'm terrified of trying to ride anything because of my size. Any loss would make me feel better, but considering it is 90 days out, I'm not holding out for much.

I just joined myfitnesspal.com, and hope to really get a groove on. I have needed motivation for a while now. Hopefully this will help me to focus!


----------



## DisneyMike78

Hi NOLAdisneymom, congrats on your 10 lost keep it up.

AmandaRG, the myfitnesspal is great. Stick with it and you'll be suprised what 3 months can bring.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

AmandaRG said:


> I have never been to Disney, and will be spending one day at MK in early November. I'm terrified of trying to ride anything because of my size. Any loss would make me feel better, but considering it is 90 days out, I'm not holding out for much.
> 
> I just joined myfitnesspal.com, and hope to really get a groove on. I have needed motivation for a while now. Hopefully this will help me to focus!





DisneyMike78 said:


> Hi NOLAdisneymom, congrats on your 10 lost keep it up.
> 
> AmandaRG, the myfitnesspal is great. Stick with it and you'll be suprised what 3 months can bring.




Hey, y'all wanna trade MFP screennames? Mine's angelaoxford77


----------



## tarabelle13

I have lost 32 pounds since January on weight watchers online. I am hoping to loose 3 more pounds before our trip in September as my next mini goal. After that I have another 20 to go.


----------



## DisneyMike78

I would love to swap names but I am on livestrong :-(. 
 Tarabelle way to go on the 32. I hope I can get to mine


----------



## judypriv

Start date: 8/1/11
Goal: 125 lbs.
Weight at start of diet: 190
Weight loss to date: 7

Hubby is down 12 lbs. Our first goal was 10 pounds which he hit already, second goal is 10 %, 19 for me and 24 for him, third goal is 35 pounds for him and 25 pounds for me by Disney.


----------



## kittycat7

I'm using Xenical from www.generic-meds-store.com for half an year and lost 20 kg so far 
I'm so proud of myself


----------



## DisneyMike78

I'm super excited, I am down 10lbs. using the online websites for tracking food intake and exercise is a really great tool. I  am now on fitness pal and its easier to use, specially with the app for my smartphone. Now I just have to keep it going.


----------



## EvieBug

Oooh, I will have to watch this thread! I'm also on My Fitness Pal and am down about 3 pounds so far -- but now that our reservations are made I'm ready to kick it into gear and drop some more before our trip! 

I have about 55 days to do it!


----------



## DisneyMike78

You can do it Eviebug. Just stay strong and stick with it (says the guy who went 400cals over his food intake yesterdaay)


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

DisneyMike78 said:


> You can do it Eviebug. Just stay strong and stick with it (says the guy who went 400cals over his food intake yesterdaay)




I feel your pain. The buffet at Sicily's got me Wednesday night. 

Just jumping back on the bandwagon tho! 15 lbs gone as of today!


----------



## judypriv

Good job, everyone. so far 9 for me and 14 for Hubby. He hit our first goal of 10 lbs. and I am next. After that's it's 10 %, 19 for me and 24 for him. Then it's 25 for me by Disney and 35 for him.


----------



## DisneyMike78

Hey one cheat meal wont hurt us once in a while, right . I try and give myself one cheat snack and one meal a week never on the same day or back to back days. 

As of this morning I am down 10 after only doing it for 11days.  I know its not healthy but I can't help it.


----------



## mom2princesses2

Hello there!  

We are going to WDW Nov. 3-12, staying at CSR and I've set a goal of losing 25 lbs before we leave. 

I started on July 7th and have lost 17 lbs to date.  I feel like I'm off to a great start but that's never my problem...it's sticking with it!


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

DisneyMike78 said:


> Hey one cheat meal wont hurt us once in a while, right . I try and give myself one cheat snack and one meal a week never on the same day or back to back days.
> 
> As of this morning I am down 10 after only doing it for 11days.  I know its not healthy but I can't help it.



Exactly! I'm on the same cheat schedule as you too!



mom2princesses2 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> We are going to WDW Nov. 3-12, staying at CSR and I've set a goal of losing 25 lbs before we leave.
> 
> I started on July 7th and have lost 17 lbs to date.  I feel like I'm off to a great start but that's never my problem...it's sticking with it!



Good job! I started the same day as you, and have the same Disney goal! I'm 15 down as of this morning..


----------



## DisneyMike78

NOLAdisneymom said:


> Exactly! I'm on the same cheat schedule as you too!
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if I don't ever have things I want I will go insane. And I would be insane if I thought I was sticking to my diet at Disney.  There is just so much you only get there then other places and I am no going to deprive myself the pleasure and not have to wait another year(s) before we go again.


----------



## DisneyMike78

mom2princesses2 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> We are going to WDW Nov. 3-12, staying at CSR and I've set a goal of losing 25 lbs before we leave.
> 
> I started on July 7th and have lost 17 lbs to date.  I feel like I'm off to a great start but that's never my problem...it's sticking with it!



keep up the great work! You can do it.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

DisneyMike78 said:


> NOLAdisneymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! I'm on the same cheat schedule as you too!
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if I don't ever have things I want I will go insane. And I would be insane if I thought I was sticking to my diet at Disney.  There is just so much you only get there then other places and I am no going to deprive myself the pleasure and not have to wait another year(s) before we go again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I already KNOW what I'm having every day based on our ADRs and NONE of my days are under 1200 cals. But it's vacation! Once a year, for a week, I'll eat whatever I want.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyMike78

NOLAdisneymom said:


> DisneyMike78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I already KNOW what I'm having every day based on our ADRs and NONE of my days are under 1200 cals. But it's vacation! Once a year, for a week, I'll eat whatever I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a pretty good idea what we are getting from our ADR's too. Although we are trying new places like Ohana's so not sure what I want there.
Click to expand...


----------



## angelat

While we were on vacation 2 weeks ago, I dropped 6lbs!  Between the heat and a sinus infection that spread to my top molar, I wasn't really in the mood to eat much. I did have an ice cream almost daily though. It was just all the walking and sweating that helped out. Plus all the water we were drinking helped to keep me full. 
Of course, I realize now that I'm home and haven't dropped an ounce that I need to get moving to lose some more.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

DisneyMike78 said:


> NOLAdisneymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a pretty good idea what we are getting from our ADR's too. Although we are trying new places like Ohana's so not sure what I want there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries there, Ohana has a set menu, served family style. Broccoli, noodles, salad, pot stickers, chicken wings, then the skewers of meat they bring around. Pork, chicken, steak, shrimp.
Click to expand...


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

angelat said:


> While we were on vacation 2 weeks ago, I dropped 6lbs!  Between the heat and a sinus infection that spread to my top molar, I wasn't really in the mood to eat much. I did have an ice cream almost daily though. It was just all the walking and sweating that helped out. Plus all the water we were drinking helped to keep me full.
> Of course, I realize now that I'm home and haven't dropped an ounce that I need to get moving to lose some more.



That's a good point, actually. I may be eating whatever I want, but I'll be walking alot of it off! Thanks! 

(From one angela to another!)


----------



## TinaLala

OK I'm back on track with my goal to not be Pooh sized for our next trip and be more Tigger sized!!  Today I got on the treadmill and expect to do that for the rest of the week along with some hiking!  Going to keep my caloric intake down and my exercise minutes up!!!

Disney here I come!!


----------



## DisneyMike78

Good luck Tina. Try using myfitnesspal.com my wife and I are using it along with others on here and it works great for keeping track. Keeps you accountable for what you eat. I'm down 10 and she is down 20. I am going for 60


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

I never thought I would be on here saying Hi and that I LOST weight for Mickey, but I did.  I am 65 pounds down since December and in a normal weight for my height now(about 10 pounds from goal).  I did it through Medifast (which I love).  I was over 200 last December getting ready to go on The Disney Dream cruise in March.  I had visions of my fat self getting stuck on the Aquaduck!  We go to DW this September and I can't wait to see all of the pictures from this year to compare to last year in Sept. We are going during free dining and I will be fine...it feels so good to have lost so much.  I just want to say keep it up.  If I can do it, anyone can.  Find something that works for you and stick to it!!!


----------



## angelat

NOLAdisneymom said:


> That's a good point, actually. I may be eating whatever I want, but I'll be walking alot of it off! Thanks!
> 
> (From one angela to another!)


----------



## angelat

[QUOTE="Cinder" Ella's Mom;42359155]I never thought I would be on here saying Hi and that I LOST weight for Mickey, but I did.  I am 65 pounds down since December and in a normal weight for my height now(about 10 pounds from goal).  I did it through Medifast (which I love).  I was over 200 last December getting ready to go on The Disney Dream cruise in March.  I had visions of my fat self getting stuck on the Aquaduck!  We go to DW this September and I can't wait to see all of the pictures from this year to compare to last year in Sept. We are going during free dining and I will be fine...it feels so good to have lost so much.  I just want to say keep it up.  If I can do it, anyone can.  Find something that works for you and stick to it!!![/QUOTE]

Congratulations! And great job!!!


----------



## DisneyMike78

[QUOTE="Cinder" Ella's Mom;42359155]I never thought I would be on here saying Hi and that I LOST weight for Mickey, but I did.  I am 65 pounds down since December and in a normal weight for my height now(about 10 pounds from goal).  I did it through Medifast (which I love).  I was over 200 last December getting ready to go on The Disney Dream cruise in March.  I had visions of my fat self getting stuck on the Aquaduck!  We go to DW this September and I can't wait to see all of the pictures from this year to compare to last year in Sept. We are going during free dining and I will be fine...it feels so good to have lost so much.  I just want to say keep it up.  If I can do it, anyone can.  Find something that works for you and stick to it!!![/QUOTE]

great work! and thanks for the encouraging word for us.


----------



## budafam

We just booked our week in May at Bonnet Creek and we're taking my mother in law this time which means we actually get to EAT like crazy (she loves to eat and DH doesn't).  My goal is 25 lbs. by May.  If I lose more, great but I would be happy with 25.  I plan to eat as though I'm on free dining but I'm not.  lol... how awful of a reason.  I'm going to make DH keep track of me and if I don't meet my goals each week, I'm going to have him cancel one of the ADR's.  That should keep me in line.


----------



## poohguys

Since the begining of this past April I am down 36 lbs.  Stalled a little right now but hoping to be down another 40 by when we go to Disney.  Still trying to decide between April/May or Aug/Sept of 2012.

Good luck to all....you can do it!


----------



## pookie10

We are taking our first trip in september, 2012...so im hoping to loose 1 pound every two weeks until then...do you think thats realistic?


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

Just found this thread and I need some help!!!  I need to lose at least 40 pounds by our trip in about 18 weeks!!  Is this doable?  I need to lose more than that in total but i think this is realistic and will give me a better chance at keeping up.  I am starting a 'Learn to run" clinic and will start low carbing again (which is always a good way to lose for me).  I just need to stop snacking after I put the kids to bed!!!!!  my biggest downfall!!

Thanks!


----------



## pookie10

MaggieMollyMom said:


> Just found this thread and I need some help!!!  I need to lose at least 40 pounds by our trip in about 18 weeks!!  Is this doable?  I need to lose more than that in total but i think this is realistic and will give me a better chance at keeping up.  I am starting a 'Learn to run" clinic and will start low carbing again (which is always a good way to lose for me).  I just need to stop snacking after I put the kids to bed!!!!!  my biggest downfall!!
> 
> Thanks!



If you loose 2 lbs a week, you will be set, make that your goal..do you drink soda??? if so, cut that out completely, and there is probably 10 lbs! Good luck


----------



## ppony

I just found this thread too. I don't have a particular amount I need to lose, I just desperately want to make it easier to buy some shorts and clothing. Right now, I get some 2Xs but relaly, 3x is more comfortable and well, that stuff is ahrd to find.  I'm SO TIRED of being obese (close to 300). I'm trying to see if I use ANGER about it, if that works.  Gastric by-pass didn't, nothing seems to.   I look foward to reading this thread. At least back a few months.


----------



## DisneyMike78

MaggieMollyMom said:


> Just found this thread and I need some help!!!  I need to lose at least 40 pounds by our trip in about 18 weeks!!  Is this doable?  I need to lose more than that in total but i think this is realistic and will give me a better chance at keeping up.  I am starting a 'Learn to run" clinic and will start low carbing again (which is always a good way to lose for me).  I just need to stop snacking after I put the kids to bed!!!!!  my biggest downfall!!
> 
> Thanks!



its definately doable. Try using a website like myfitnesspal.com it keeps you accountable for your calories and exercise. Im using it and I am doing 60lbs in 16weeks. I'm already down 13lbs.


----------



## judypriv

I'm really proud of you all! Good work! Please keep me posted! 

I finally busted through that 10er I have been stuck on! I have now officially hit my first goal. OK, it's not a big goal but I am super short so 10 lbs. makes a difference on me! 

So far 10.2 for me and 14 for Hubby (he went on business trip to Mexico and gained some but lost it so he's still the same) Now our second goal is 10 %, 19 for me (that's nine more, ugh!) and 24 (ten more, he'll be there before me for sure) for him. Then it's 25 for me by Disney and 35 for him. Then 40 for me 50 for him and then goal weight. My new final goal is next Halloween I want to be Wonder Woman! I have always wanted to be her but the years I had the bod, I wasn't able to do that costume and the years I could, I was too fat!

I agree with DisneyMike about the cheats. You have to something to enjoy your food now and then. If not, you go on a binge and that usually leads to quitting (at least in my experience). We do one cheat meal and week (usually a date night out) and then one treat cheat (Friday it was Frozen yogurt with the works).


----------



## Leleluvsdis

DisneyMike78 said:


> its definately doable. Try using a website like myfitnesspal.com it keeps you accountable for your calories and exercise. Im using it and I am doing 60lbs in 16weeks. I'm already down 13lbs.



Hey I'm on my fitness pal also, what exercise are you doing?


----------



## DisneyMike78

Leleluvsdis, I don't really do any real exercises, except on the days I do not work. I am a stay at home day with 3 kids during the day and I unload eighteen wheel trailers for work, pretty physical work, I recommend it for exercises  during the days off, I do elliptical for as long as I can stand(usually 30mins) then I go to the bike and do that for and hour. And I stay under my recommended calories. I also think that I did not choose the right activity level on myfitnesspal. so I am averaging 4lbs a week. It seemed like alot so after talking it over with my Dr. and she has told me that as long a I am not going under 1250 calories per day and I am at 2000 then I am ok.


----------



## judypriv

How's everyone doing? I'm down 10.5 so that's something but I have SOOOOOO long to go. To get to wedding weight I need to lose 55 lbs. to get to where I would like to be I have 70 total (or 60 now). Seems like an impossible number!


----------



## WildabouttheMouse

I am about 100lbs heavier then when I got married 24 and two children ago.  I was doing well with walking and watching what I ate and then I severly broke my ankle almost 1 year ago.  2 surgeries later I am still having problems with the ankle which severly limits my physical activity.  I try to watch what I eat but my weight is not moving.  We are going to Disney in January this year, any suggestions to jump start a weight loss, but has to be sedetary?


----------



## poohguys

Down 40 lbs now from April.  Booking Disney for the end of March-28 weeks to lose 35 more lbs!  Off to WW tomorrow morning to see how I did this week.


----------



## ILuvTigger

I have lost weight for Mickey too!  Since Jan 2011, I have lost 49 lbs! My husband lost 47 lbs. We are celebrating our 8th year wedding anniversary next month, going on the Dream and staying at AKV. I can't wait! I haven't felt this great in a long time. Looking to lose another 10 lbs by our trip! 

As everyone knows, losing weight/getting fit is hard work. All you can do is take one day at a time. Keep pushing forward, never look back! Congrats to everyone on their weightloss.


----------



## MommyBell08

Im in. After baby number two, I cant loose this weight! I have a wedding in January and Mickey in February. I would love to be 140 by February. I'm 152 now. 

Name-Chelsea
Start Weight-152
GOAL-140
want to be there by- February
How to get there- Diet salads and more salads and exercise (walking)
Sugar is my downfall!


----------



## judypriv

Trying not to get discouraged. I've been doing everything I should but so far I'm only down 11.5 in 6 weeks. I know I shouldn't complain but I lost like 9 lbs. in 17 days and it's taken me since to lose 2.5. :-( I got pretty sick so I wasn't able to walk or jog for three weeks. I know I am thinner though because my fat pants actually fit and aren't tight and I can squeeze into my middle of fattnes pants. I still have to get to 10 % which is another 8 lbs. though.


----------



## TheHafflys

We go to Disney in 30 days...about 5 months ago I started dieting and am down 50 pounds!  After 2 kids in a year and a half, I just put on so much weight.  I have another 30 pounds to get to my goal, but I was shooting to loose 50 pounds by Disney and I am there.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Scambone

Scambone said:


> Name: Sam
> Age: 23
> Location: Southwest Michigan
> Type of diet: smaller amounts of sugary stuff
> Exercise:  just moving in general (playing on the wii, taking the dog out for a walk, wrestling with the guys, working)
> Start date of diet: 2/1/2011
> Goal: eh forget pounds, I want to be a smaller pant size. I was in 18/20 pants but Im now in 16/18 pants depending on the make of the pants. Id like to get into a 12/14 pants
> Weight at start of diet: 196
> Weight loss to date: 12 pounds




Age:24
Type of diet: I actually just cut out pop and started to eat a little bit of everything instead of just dessert. Wasnt getting results with anything else so I started this 'diet' in October
exercise: just every day life
current weight:163. i'm fitting in a size 13. 

Sometime in summer 2011





November 2011


----------



## TinaLala

Was just asked to go to DC with DD12's GS troop in June so I'm jumping on the walk my butt off routine!!  I've walked everyday for a week and should be able to continue as well as start up my Wiifit again.  I"m also going to stop eating seconds and eating after 7pm!!  I can do it!!


----------



## Plantlady

I am in!

I started really focusing on losing weight last January, when my work had a biggest loser contest.

I won it, then two more. I have lost 60 pounds total. I think I still need to lose about 30-40 more pounds. I would love to do it before WDW.

I am counting calories. No soda. 

I slipped up over the holidays. Tomorrow.. back on track.


----------



## Mrmrezg

Well, I am a little late with this post but here goes.

Name: Greg (yes, a guy)
Starting weight: 286
Start date: late July 2011
Current weight: 244
Diet: high protien low calorie. Pretty much, don't eat anything that taste good.
Goal: 185
I don't have a date to reach my goal. I am just hoping to catch the eye of a few princesses, for our trip in June. So far I am down 42 pounds.


----------



## judypriv

Greg, there are a bunch of guys here! welcome!

Well, I fell off the wagon back in October and gained my weight back. I am a loser BUT I am back on track and even joined the gym this time and had hubby join to. So, here we go again...

Name: Judy
Starting weight: 192
Start date: January 3, 2011 (again)
Current weight: 189
Diet: eating healthy
Goal: 125 by Halloween but right now just looking to do 10 lbs. then 10 %


----------



## mom2val

S!


----------



## Hoosiermom2j&b

I'm in I have put on a lot of weight the last 2 years and we just booked a Disney trip for June 2012.

Start Date- January 15, 2012
Start Weight- 140
Goal Weight - 110 puts me at a very healthy BMI as I am only 5 ft tall
110 is my total goal but hoping to lose at least 20 before June!!
How: Diet, I am cutting out Soda (which is very hard for me), I work out at the YMCA for an hour every morning and run for 30 minutes on my treadmill every night!!


----------



## MinaFemme

Hi everyone! I am jumping in because after having a baby I have a whole lot of weight to lose before our first family trip to Disney this Halloween!

Start Date- January 17th, 2012
Start Weight- 244
Current Weight as of January 17, 2012 - 244
Goal Weight - 145
Diet- Cutting out white bread, rice, etc. Lower fat. No soda.

I am not following a regimented plan, just eating healthier, and taking it one day at a time.


----------



## apetelo

I have just made the goal to lose 65 lbs by our first Disney trip in Oct.  We are staying at the Pop from 23-30.  I'm hoping that this trip will finally give me the motivation to stick with it and get healthy!  I'd like to be able to reward myself in Oct for a job well done.  Even though I won't be finished.  I'll have another 50 lbs or so to get to goal.  It's going to be a long road.


----------



## ImaDVCwannabe

I originally posted on this thread back in May of 2009. Well since then life changed a lot and with the pregnancy and birth of my third baby I put back on all my weight plus some. However we are for sure getting to go on our dream trip in Jan 2013 and I want to look back at pictures and see cute thin healthy mom and not what I see right now. I think this thread is a great support system. So congrats to everyone and here we go again. 

Name: Lydia
Starting weight: 237
Current weight: 195
Goal by Jan 2013: 150


----------



## chinchiller

We're still not sure if we're going to be going back to the World this year, but I still want to lose the weight anyhow. 

Name: Stephy
Age: 26
Location: Evansville, Indiana
Type of diet: Everything in moderation
Excercise: Running (going to start C25K as soon as it warms up a bit), yoga, and Wii Fit
Start date of diet: I started losing weight in April 2011 when I got pregnant
Goal: 110
Weight at start of diet: 150
Weight loss to date: 30 lbs

This was me in 2010 and it's what I looked like until last spring:





This was me a couple of weeks ago at 25 lbs lost, with our brand new baby girl:


----------



## jensen

jensen said:


> I'm interested in joining this support group. I'd like to lose some weight before our January trip. I've never gone on a diet before and hate the idea of one, but I know I need to do it... I just need some help getting started.
> 
> Name: Jennifer
> Age: 35
> Location: South Dakota
> Type of diet: ???
> Excercise: I hate exercise and work at a desk all day, so I need some advice on this...
> Start date of diet: Today
> Goal: 150 (eventually more... but, I think that's a reasonable goal for my trip at the end of January)
> Weight at start of diet: 165
> Weight loss to date: just starting...


 
I just dug up this post I put on here over 3 years ago. I cannot believe it's been that long... and after I posted, I basically forgot about it and continued to gain weight.

Finally about two years and 20 additional pounds later (August 2011) I joined a gym and hired a coach to help me with my weight loss and healthy lifestyle goals. I signed up for a 6 month coaching plan with a goal of losing 24 lbs. I ended up losing over 40 with my coach. Then continued to work on my own. To date I've lost 50 lbs.

My ultimate goal is to lose about 10 more lbs and tone up this loose fat that is hanging around.

After that it's all about maintenance. I always say, "it's easy to lose weight. It's hard to keep it off!"

Congrats to all those who've met their goals and are keeping it off.

Good luck to those still working!

My Stats:
Name: Jennifer
Age: 38
Location: South Dakota
Type of diet: Calorie Counting, Exercise - not a "diet", a true lifestyle change.
Excercise: Everything - walking, cycling, eliptical, weight lifting, exercise classes, I'm even trying a little running.
Start date of diet: August 2011
Goal: 125-130
Weight at start of diet: 187
Weight loss to date: 50


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Brenda; 42 years old; Wants to lose 30 pounds before October 2012 for our cruise.


----------



## budafam

Name-Kristy
Start Weight-176
GOAL-150
want to be there by- May
How to get there- I cut out soda completely.  I watch my portions a lot more now... still allow a few "treats" but one piece instead of 50.  

I started going to the gym on January 29th and so far I've lost 6 pounds!!!  I've been going every single day for at least an hour.  I take turns.  One day I will go on the stepper for an hour and the next I do it for 40 minutes and then do the weight machines, then another 10 minutes on the stepper to end it.  It seems to work and I don't get sick of it as quick.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Brenda; 42 years old; Wants to lose 30 pounds before October 2012 for our cruise.



Sorry, forgot to say how I plan to lose it.  I travel a lot with DD's basketball team so there's a lot of eating fast food and junk food in concessions. I actually bought healthier snacks to have during the games so that I'm not "starving" after the games and need to stop for food. That's my first step. I have been doing some walking around my street. Twice around is one mile.  But we are just now getting winter, so not sure how that will work.


----------



## MinaFemme

My goal is to lose 100 pounds for my Halloween trip to Disney! I have lost 12 pounds so far, 88 more to go!

I am not following a particular plan, my focus is on eating healthier choices like fruit, veggies, salad, lean protein, whole grains, lots of water, etc. I exercise almost every day as well. I feel better than Ive felt in years!


----------



## North of Mouse

chinchiller said:


> We're still not sure if we're going to be going back to the World this year, but I still want to lose the weight anyhow.
> 
> Name: Stephy
> Age: 26
> Location: Evansville, Indiana
> Type of diet: Everything in moderation
> Excercise: Running (going to start C25K as soon as it warms up a bit), yoga, and Wii Fit
> Start date of diet: I started losing weight in April 2011 when I got pregnant
> Goal: 110
> Weight at start of diet: 150
> Weight loss to date: 30 lbs
> 
> This was me in 2010 and it's what I looked like until last spring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me a couple of weeks ago at 25 lbs lost, with our brand new baby girl:



Congratulations, both on your weight loss and your adorable baby girl  I have about 15 lbs. to lose, and I use Leslie Sansone dvd's and have had great results, especially with toning


----------



## North of Mouse

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Sorry, forgot to say how I plan to lose it.  I travel a lot with DD's basketball team so there's a lot of eating fast food and junk food in concessions. I actually bought healthier snacks to have during the games so that I'm not "starving" after the games and need to stop for food. That's my first step. I have been doing some walking around my street. Twice around is one mile.  But we are just now getting winter, so not sure how that will work.



I would suggest, as above, Leslie Sansone Walking dvd's. I am proof they work and you can do them inside during all sorts of weather


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## MinaFemme

North of Mouse said:


> I would suggest, as above, Leslie Sansone Walking dvd's. I am proof they work and you can do them inside during all sorts of weather



I agree! I LOVE Leslie Sansone's walking dvd's! I have two of them, and I do them at night after work. I have a one year old son, and he plays in the room while i do them. You can squeeze in the time if you try! Also, I walk outside briskly during my lunch breaks at work every day. I turn on my headphones and I'm good to go. 

Sometimes people say they have no money to join a gym, or time. I'm proof that you can make it work. I don't have the money for a gym, but walking is free! You can borrow exercise dvd's from the library. Buy a set of handweights to do strength training at home. Instead of watching a few hours of TV every night, put on a dvd and get your sweat on! You will feel amazing afterward! I look forward to exercise now!


----------



## Elmck

I am constantly trying to lose weight and failing. I would love to lose 50 pounds before our trip. I just have to decide how to do it and stick to something. I am starting tonight!! I'll repost tomorrow and tell you what I decided


----------



## Couchy

I don't have a ton of weight to lose but do need to lose about 7 lbs. I am in 2 weddings one and one in May with a trip to WDW in between . When I ordered the bridesmaids dresses I was about 7 lb smaller and now I am having trouble getting into them comfortably... so its time. Decemeber and January were bad months for me in terms of eating so I need to get back into good habits

Age:  34
Diet: Stop eating out so much, I eat pretty healhy, no junk , all whole grains, produce , fresh food, not much package foods
Start Date : 2/10/12
Current Weight: 128
Goal Weight: 121 ( right within the normal range for my height)


I know it probably does not seem like much to lose  but for the past 3 weeks I have attempted and failed to get back on track telling myself " I have time". It is also important because I am a type 1 diabetic and any weight increase seems to effect my blood sugar levels. I can't believe how much 7 lbs makes a difference. Well now I have to get on track to fit into these dresses 
I also exercise daily- running  everyday in the winter and cycle for a couple hours a day in the summer


----------



## AshleeH

*Name:* Ashlee
*Age:* 30
*Location:* South in the USA
*Type of diet:* Portion Control and no soft drinks
*Excercise:* Walking outside when it's warmer
*Start date of diet:* 12/26/11
*Goal:* 135
*Weight at start of diet:* 186.4
*Weight loss to date:* 11 pounds
*Vacation planned for:* October 2012
*Goal for the trip:* -35 pounds


----------



## MagicalMommy27

Hi Everyone! Since starting my diet 9 months ago, I came across this thread and have been using it for inspiration every time I want to shove a hamburger in my mouth! Just reading all the posts has given me the push I need to stay on track! Hoping to reach my goal before DD's very first trip to Disneyland this spring.

Name: Sarah
Age: 27
Height: 5'5
Diet: Low calorie, exercising
Weakness: Fast food and sweets
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 205 
Current weight: 150 
Total loss to date: 55lbs


----------



## Golden Amik

Count me in. I have over a year to lose about 40 pounds and gain back a healthy active lifestyle. I am currently recovering from a severe patella dislocation and it is seriously affecting my excercise plan. I will have to get my stats and post back.


----------



## mom2val

[


----------



## PrincessBoo

mom2val said:


> [Update.. Starting weight November 2011-   277 ---- Goal 165
> 2-8-12    weight 233
> 2-24-12    weight 228
> 
> I have increased my exercise alot in the past few weeks. I am now doing  4-6 miles per day on my recumbent bike. I have dropped 2 clothing sizes since the start and am down 49 pounds. My goal is still very far away but at least I have seen some progress.



I'm so proud of you!! Thats awesome. 

I have lost 38 pounds since December and joined the YMCA last week. I'm hoping exercise will get me to lose the additional 40 pounds I want to by October. I, eventually, will hope to lose a total of 90 pounds. Here's hoping.


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## Samar

Name: Tiffany

Age: 27

Location: NJ

Diet: No caffeinated drinks and loosely following the WW guidelines
hurdles to overcome: Constant fatigue, unsuportive husband and children that love their treats

Exercise: DVD's and walking

Start date: 3/6/12

Goal: My ultimate is 150 but I still have quite awhile to go.

Weight at start: A good deal more than 150  

Weight loss to date: 12 lbs


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I think I posted recently, but here's my issue.  I have about 30 pounds to start off with, with a total goal of about 35-40 pounds.  I rarely get the opportunity to walk or do much of anything else with my DD in 3 sports and 3 (yes 3) basketball teams this past season.  She's getting great exercise and I'm just running everywhere with her and eating horrible food b/c that's what is quick and easy. I enjoy being with her and seeing her play, but my body is not so happy.  So, I've started by cutting down to two pops a day and drinking a lot of water.  I also have forced myself not to eat breakfast until I feel hungry. If I eat before I leave home, I am hungry by 9:30, so I just don't eat until I feel the need. 

I also don't go to lunch at my regular lunch time anymore, which was 11:30 whether I was hungry or not.  I go when I feel hungry. My employer requires me to go before 2:00 p.m. and I'm usually hungry by then. I feel that these little changes will help, but I've got to figure out a way to get my butt walking.


----------



## tgeorge0207

We are leaving Sept 27th 2012 for Disney....  I would love to be 150 by the time we go. My biggest problem eating when I am bored!! and getting the motivation to get to the gym. If anyone can share any helpful tips that would be awesome. Good luck to everyone and Congrats to all who have lost a pound is a pound keep going




Name: Tiffany
Age: 25
Location: Iowa
Type of diet: protion control
Excercise: gym 3 to 4 times a week
Start date of diet: 03/19/2012
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 189
Weight loss to date: just starting


----------



## Britard

I am so excited to have found this thread.  I was just thinking that my next Disney trip will be in 2014 (we are moving out of Florida in 2 months) and that I want to look awesome in my next set of photos!

Name: Bri
Age: 32
Location: Florida-(Maryland soon)
Type of diet: smaller portions and healthier food
Exercise: 3-4 days a week
Start date of diet: 04/1/2012
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 232 
Weight loss to date: just starting

I am so glad to have found all of you and I look forward to buying cute Disney clothes on my next trip!!


----------



## cmoran81

Well, I'll join too! I've been battling my weight all my life but I do want to lose a few pounds for my Disney trip in June. Here are my stats:

Name: Crystal
Age: 30
Location: Illinois
Type of diet: WW
Exercise: 3-4 days a week
Start date of diet: March
Goal: 160 (that's my dream goal, but I'll be happy getting to Disney a few pounds lighter, versus staying the same as I am now.)Weight at start of diet: 221 
Weight loss to date: 218

I've been really struggling with my tracking and exercise...so bear with me!


----------



## momma of 2

Name: April 

Age:33

Location:Michigan

Type of diet:well I'm trying to call it a lifestyle change-myfitnesspal-where I am connected with my brother, my BFF, and her sister

Exercise:january2nd I started couch to 5k program and I finished it about 3 weeks ago now I'm running a 5k in about 36 minutes and I'm doing weights on the off days

Start date:January 2nd

Goal:120

Weight loss to date:9 pounds

You are all an inspiration to me!!!


----------



## SouthernTaz

Ok i am in... Need more motivation!

Name: Adam
height: 5'7" 
Weight now:210
Thanksgiving 2012 Disney Style with extended family!
Goal 170
Plan: Kick start with Body By Vi 90 challenge, then move in to P90x Exercise plan! (when through p90 summer of 09 and lost 30 pounds, kept it off almost 2 years,then i broke my toe and injured foot, thus stopping the exercise)


Been really bad about yo-yoing for years (been as high as 290 and low as 185)

We did Disney (big trip in Spring 2011) i was a bought the size i am now, and i just remember getting too tired to easy, and that was hard to except... SO now I want to be lean and trim and FIT for this trip!!!


----------



## one2admire

Name: Tera
Age: 29
Location: Houston
Type of diet: Counting calories...loosely following weight watchers.
Excercise: Videos and walking.
Start date of diet: 4/9/2012
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 195
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## judypriv

I'm back in (again!). I have been in out of this but this time it's for good! I am doing my fitness pal and counting my calories, sodium and sugar. i am joined the gym and am doing zumba and cardio as well as lifting. I am down 9 lbs. in 3 months which is very slow BUT I have lost over 20 inches which apparently is considered excellent. So here we go:

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 183.6
GW: 125


----------



## judypriv

opps!  i have to fix my ticker!


----------



## jcmaro

Thought I would join in here!  Our next trip is right after my 30th birthday so I set it as my goal.  I started on January 1st, cliche I know, but had lost around 23 pounds as of a couple of weeks ago.  I fell off the wagon a little and have probably gained back a few pounds.  Today I'm restarting so it's perfect that I found this!  Here's my info -

Name: Janet
Age: 29
Location: Virginia
Type of diet: Counting calories with My Fitness Pal
Excercise: Walking on treadmill, videos on Netflix and the Kinect
Start date of diet: 1/1/2012
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 176.8
Weight loss to date: 23.8 pounds


----------



## judypriv

anyone on my fitness pal who wants to ad me, I m judypriv.


----------



## bennynick18

We're heading down to the world the first week of June. So far(3 months) I'm down 45 lbs. I want to follow DIS's rules, so I won't post the diet, but msg me if you're interested.


----------



## marmalade

bennynick18 said:


> We're heading down to the world the first week of June. So far(3 months) I'm down 45 lbs. I want to follow DIS's rules, so I won't post the diet, but msg me if you're interested.



I just sent you a PM, I would be interested in learning what you are doing.


----------



## mmorris72

bennynick18 said:


> We're heading down to the world the first week of June. So far(3 months) I'm down 45 lbs. I want to follow DIS's rules, so I won't post the diet, but msg me if you're interested.




Just sent pm


----------



## nikkistevej

My Stats:
Name:Nikki
Age: 39
Type of diet: Weight Watchers- just eating healthy, no sodas!!
Excercise: treadmill walking to start- then jogging 3-4 times weekly
Start date of diet: March 15 2012
Goal: 170-180 by my 40th bday in January!!
Weight at start of diet: 250.4
Height: 5"7
Weight loss to date: 9.6


----------



## stacy347

I'm in!  I started using MyFitnessPal this year, and it has helped me tremendously.  I am stacy347 on there if anyone wants to add me.  I have to watch my calories very carefully, because I can't do any high-impact exercise due to severe Fibromyalgia and Degenerative Disc Disease.  My daughter bought me a mini trampoline for Christmas and it is perfect!  I still can't do it everyday, but I am getting at least 3-4 days of exercise/week now. 
Hoping to hit my goal weight before we head to FL in June. 

Name: Stacy
Age: 40
Location: MI
Type of diet: Low-Calorie
Excercise: Mini trampoline mostly (limited due to health issues)
Start date of diet: 1/1/12
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 151 
Weight loss to date: 11 lbs (but I fluctuate like crazy, and it's driving me nuts, LOL)


----------



## baseballmickey

Just saw this thread, wanted to say what a great job you're all doing!! Thanks for sharing.

I started trying to lose 40lbs by our trip at the end of July.  I started 5 weeks ago, so that gave me 20 weeks or 2lbs/week.  To date, I've lost 15 lbs using nothing but myfitnesspal to count calories and doing some walking.

I survived Easter weekend without gaining back anything.  I've been eating a lot of Healthy Choice meals for dinner since I eat dinner at work M-F.

Name: James
Age: 37
Location: NY
Type of diet: Low-Calorie
Excercise: walking
Start date of diet: 3/2/12
Goal: 200
Weight at start of diet: 240 
Weight loss to date: 15 lbs


----------



## BDL

I'm jumping on too.  Heading to WDW in Dec., and I'd like to be a lot more comfy in the ride seats and the plane seats.  And if I can reach my goal of my college football playing weight, I'd be ecstatic.  Here are my stats...

Name: Sean
Age: 38
Location: Boston
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Excercise: Eliptical, walking/jogging, free weights, physical labor
Start date of diet: 1/10/12
Goal: 265
Weight at start of diet: 351
Weight loss to date: 6 lbs (had a relapse during Super Bowl time, been making up for it since)


----------



## Robin K

Name: Robin
Age: 35
Location: Spfld, IL
Type of diet: loseit.com, will power..LOL
Excercise: walking ALOT and stairstepper
Start date of diet: on and off 2/1/12
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 190
Weight loss to date: 5 pounds...now I'm stuck..not gaining or losing...


----------



## disbride555

Name: Susie
Loc: Illinois 
Starting Date:1/10
SW: 209 
CW: 195
GW: 150
Diet: PINK METHOD
Exercise: RICHARD SIMMONS - LOVE the work outs 
I want to lose weight for MICKEY!!! We will celebrating the holidays with Mickey and the gang so I have to look my best. 


We got this TEAM MICKEY!!! LET'S DO THIS.  We can get this thread going again. Do you all want to weigh in days? And maybe we can go a celebration every month. The one to lose the most will receive a small disney treat. How does that sound.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

bennynick18 said:


> We're heading down to the world the first week of June. So far(3 months) I'm down 45 lbs. I want to follow DIS's rules, so I won't post the diet, but msg me if you're interested.



I am also interested.

I am Beverly from Springfield, IL and DH and I went back to WW yesterday.

DD13 and I are going to WDW in July when DH and DS17 go to Philmont Scout Ranch in July.  DH needs to lose 45 lbs before then to meet weight requirements.

I have 100+ to lose, so I would just like to lose at a consistent rate to be more comfortable while I am there, I know I'm not going to lose it all before then.


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## SouthernTaz

Ok this is going great, or a great start!  Since Sunday I am down 4 pounds... combination of bodybyvi and running is working... (wife is down about 6 pounds!), so we are heading the right direction for our trip....

Thanks for all that post, i subscribed to this thread and just seeing people work is motivation to get out and pound the asphalt every day!


----------



## CatNipRules

So glad that I found this thread. I only have my starting weight. I definitely need to lose lots of weight.

Name: Michelle
Loc: Alabama
Starting Date: 04/12/2012
SW: 295
Diet: Low Carb
Exercise: Curves

I definitely have a lot of weight to lose before our trip in October.


----------



## kymmyk13

I want to join in, we are heading to WDW in Oct and would love to lose 40 lbs.

Name: Kim
Age:42
Location: Alabama
Type of diet: weight watchers
Excercise: walking 
Start date of diet: 3/22/12
Goal: 170
Height: 5' 7"
Weight at start of diet: 212.2
Weight loss to date: 6.2 pounds ( i weigh in tonight and hopefully easter did not derail me)


----------



## .:allisonr:.

Name: Allison
Age: 29
Location: Illinois
Type of diet: Low-calorie, low-sugar 
Excercise: Running
Start date of diet: 1/9/12
Goal: 160-165
Height: 6'0"
Weight at start of diet: 183
Weight loss to date: 13.8 pounds


----------



## SouthernTaz

Bingo , BAM! Down to 204 as of this morning!!!  Hope your all having success!!!


----------



## tenaseewalker

I'm glad I found this post. We are leaving for WDW on May 30, 2012 and I'm still 7 lbs. from my goal weight..

Name: Gail
Age: 48
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: Eating healthy 
Excercise: Going to the gym
Start date of diet: 11/07/11
Goal: 130
Height: 5'8"
Weight at start of diet: 173
Weight loss to date: 36 pounds


----------



## mom2val

[


----------



## mom2val

SouthernTaz said:


> Bingo , BAM! Down to 204 as of this morning!!!  Hope your all having success!!!


----------



## stacy347

Glad to see everyone's progress!  I hit the 12 lb mark this week, yay!


----------



## BDL

BDL said:


> I'm jumping on too.  Heading to WDW in Dec., and I'd like to be a lot more comfy in the ride seats and the plane seats.  And if I can reach my goal of my college football playing weight, I'd be ecstatic.  Here are my stats...
> 
> Name: Sean
> Age: 38
> Location: Boston
> Type of diet: Weight Watchers
> Excercise: Eliptical, walking/jogging, free weights, physical labor
> Start date of diet: 1/10/12
> Goal: 265
> Weight at start of diet: 351
> Weight loss to date: 6 lbs (had a relapse during Super Bowl time, been making up for it since)



My weight is now 341 lbs.  I finally hit the first 10 lbs mark.  But I can't take all the credit.  The flu I had last week helped...


----------



## Leleluvsdis

stacy347 said:


> Glad to see everyone's progress!  I hit the 12 lb mark this week, yay!



awesome job!



BDL said:


> My weight is now 341 lbs.  I finally hit the first 10 lbs mark.  But I can't take all the credit.  The flu I had last week helped...



Sorry to hear you were sick, but it is encouraging to see a loss!!

I am staying between a 15-17lb loss. I just started doing C25K so I am hopeing that will jump start things as well as starting to do pilates again. My brother is retiring from the army after 22 years on may 30th and they are having a big ceremony for him, and would really like to be at 200 or below by then, and as of today I'm at 214. I would say that is definetly doable, maybe even 190 fingers crossed!!!

Keep up the great work ladies!!


----------



## MOMMY2ANTHONY&SOFIA

Heading WDW on 9/15/12.  Hoping to lose about 20 - 25 more pounds before then!

Name: Jenn
Age: 34
Location: CT
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Excercise: haven't really started that part yet
Start date of diet: 1/18/12
Goal: 130
Height: 5'1"
Weight at start of diet: 219.6
Weight loss to date: 29.6


----------



## Hoodie

I knew this thread existed somewhere!

Name: Jen
Age: 38
Location: MD
Type of diet: WW/MFP
Excercise: walk at work but that's about all I have time for
Start date of diet: 4/23/12
Goal: to lose 35 by Nov 3rd!
Height: 5'5"
Weight at start of diet: too much
Weight loss to date: haven't weighed in yet.

We're going to Disney in Nov and I need to lose at least 35 pounds.  That would be remaining baby weight (from last July) and a bit more.


----------



## SevsOnlyGirl

Name: Dawn
Age: 45
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: eating healthy
Exercise: just got a treadmill!
Start date: April 23, 2012
Goal: 44 lbs
Height: 5'0"
Weight at start of diet: 169
Weight lost:none yet


----------



## Eventer98

Name: Tara
Age: 35
Location: NY
Type of diet: low fat
Exercise: taking the kids, or the dog, for a daily walk
Start date: who knows anymore
Goal: 35 lbs
Height: 5'5"
Weight at start of diet: 160
Weight lost: 4lbs

I have had 3 kids in under 4 yrs.  With the first two the weight came off, for the most part, on it's own.  Not this time!  It's killing me!!  I would like to lose 35 pds (pre baby weight) but would take 25.  My scale is always off by a few pounds every time I get on it..it's new too!  One day I am 156 and if I step off and get back on it's 160!  
I tried a workout video but with my husband working two jobs, and 3 litte kids, I don't have the time.  So blah...I wanted to lose this by Mem Day weekend but now my goal is our Sept trip.  I think I will go on the Survivor diet..rice and fruit


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Name: hollie
Age: 29
Location: indiana
Type of diet: Eating healthy 
Excercise: breastfeeding for 9 months now.. walking 20 min holding baby
Start date of diet: 9 months ago.. but i wasnt dieting by choice.. DD just melted it off me.
Goal: 115
Height: 5'3"
Weight at start of diet: 170
Weight loss to date: I weigh 126 now


----------



## SouthernTaz

Still Clocking down.. 200 even this morning!!!  

the amazing thing is the inches i am finally losing!!

Ya'll keep on pressing... I am going to hit my goal of one fit daddy by 40!!!

hopefully this shows. I took this last week


----------



## saffsmom

name: sonia
age: 34
location: ontario
type of diet: eating healthy (tracking on spark people)
exercise: 60 min cardio/week, 3 days strength training (tracking on sp)
start date: may 1st, 2012
goal: 165 (by sept 30 trip to wdw) / 140 (may 1st, 2013)
height: 5'5"
weight at start: 190
weight loss to date: 3.4lbs


----------



## diamondpixienc

42lbs total  lost as of this morning.  But as I write this I just had an oatmeal pie and man it was good!  Must stay out of the kids lunch stockpile.  I'm just glad I can only eat one and get back on track though.  BTW I have an evening walk planned with the kiddos after our homework and vegan dinner.  This will be a bonus workout as I work out every morning at 5am so  I wont beat myself up too bad. BTW those evening walks with the kiddos are great practice for their Disney touring gotta build that stamina.


----------



## Hoodie

diamondpixienc said:


> 42lbs total  lost as of this morning.  But as I write this I just had an oatmeal pie and man it was good!  Must stay out of the kids lunch stockpile.  I'm just glad I can only eat one and get back on track though.  BTW I have an evening walk planned with the kiddos after our homework and vegan dinner.  This will be a bonus workout as I work out every morning at 5am so  I wont beat myself up too bad. BTW those evening walks with the kiddos are great practice for their Disney touring gotta build that stamina.



Congrats!

I'm waiting until Monday for my "official" loss this week.  I walk at lunch (same reason - gotta practice!) and we now have "family dance time" after dinner (using Wii Dance).  My 3 year old LOVES it and we feel better after.

Baby steps....


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## BDL

I was talking to a guy at my gym this week.  He was going into the sauna wearing a plastic sweat suit.  I asked him how much weight he lost using it.  He said that while sitting in the sauna for 1/2 hr, he'd shed up to 8 lbs.  Now I know that once he showers and has a cup of water, 5-6 lbs come right back. 

So, what's your opinion of plastic sweat suits in the sauna?

A fake, misleading cheat?

or 

A head start to try to build off of?


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I have officially hit 20lbs lost!!! WOOP WOOP

Here's to the next 50 to go just as fast!!!


----------



## musclemouse

Name: Amy Biehn
Weight: 147 lbs
Start Weight: 157 (March 30, 2012)
Goal Weight: 130 by December 12, 2012

I was stuck at 157 lbs for 3 years .  Eating clean and exercise was not enough .  My friend April started me on a shake and after first 2 weeks I lost 9 lbs !  I don't lose weight because of my thyroid !  No more wellbutrin or celexa and my cholesterol levels are normal !  Never been happier !  Well on my way to getting myself back !  Now to get used to wearing shorts again in public.


----------



## AshleeH

Update (my first post is waaaaay back in this thread somewhere):

Name: Ashlee
Age: 30
Diet: Portion control & cutting out soda and big desserts
Excerise: Walking a minimum of 3 miles a day (usually 4.5 or 6) and I just joined a gym
Start date: December 26
Start weight: 186.4
Current weight: 168.4
Inches Lost: 17 inches (10 inches off my waist!!)
Pounds lost: 18
Pounds to lose: 32
Pounds to go before Disney: 18 - Halfway there and still motivated!


----------



## kittycat7

Hi there,

Anyone here using Xenical?
I used to take Xenical in 2011 on generic-meds-store.com but now their prices are much higher. Can anyone recommend a cheaper but safe net source?


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## rcroke

I'm really late to the game, but I'd love to join in!

I booked our Disney trip in January (going November of this year) and then signed up for Weight Watchers the same week. The WDW trip is just one of my motivators 


Name: Dee
Age: 32
Location: Atlanta
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Excercise: Elliptical, Walking
Start date of diet: 1/8/12
Goal: 145
Weight at start of diet: 216
Weight loss to date: 37lbs


----------



## usd2bmd

I'm just joining too.

Here's my background: I am hoping to go back to WDW in August of 2013. It will be the summer before my daughter starts her senior year of high school so I think it may be our last family trip there. That is one of my motivators. The other is I just don't like the way I look or feel. 

I joined Weight Watchers with one of my girlfriend so that we can help each other succeed.
Name: Maureen
Age: 43
Location: Tonawanda, NY (suburb of Buffalo)
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Exercise: walking (but honestly not enough)
Start of diet: 5/30/12
Goal: 145
Weight at start of diet: 183
Weight loss to date: 4lbs.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm new to this thread! I'm hoping to get back on the exercise wagon to get ready for our October 2013 trip. I probably won't start until next week since I'm dealing with eczema issues (and a dermatologist that didn't call in my prescription ).

Name: Mandy
Age: 35
Location: NC
Excercise: Treadmill
Start date of diet: June 18, 2012
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 200 lbs


----------



## osu2k1

I am joining in too! We should consider starting a "new" thread for the more current peeps.  

Name: Melissa
Age: 34
Diet: Count calories, but go to Weight Watchers meetings for the support aspect
Excerise: Taekwondo 2-3 times a week (burns about 400 calories in 45 minutes), bike riding and running if my knee will/would let me
Start date: January 2 2011
Start weight: 331.2
Current weight: 275.0
Inches Lost: about 54 inches (nearly 6 FEET!!) since the beginning.
Pounds lost: 56
Pounds to lose: 100 more for now
Pounds to go before Disney: 19, would like to be at 75 lb total loss!
I'll even include a photo from January (1 yr in).


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## miami305

osu2k1 said:


> I am joining in too! We should consider starting a "new" thread for the more current peeps.
> 
> Name: Melissa
> Age: 34
> Diet: Count calories, but go to Weight Watchers meetings for the support aspect
> Excerise: Taekwondo 2-3 times a week (burns about 400 calories in 45 minutes), bike riding and running if my knee will/would let me
> Start date: January 2 2011
> Start weight: 331.2
> Current weight: 275.0
> Inches Lost: about 54 inches (nearly 6 FEET!!) since the beginning.
> Pounds lost: 56
> Pounds to lose: 100 more for now
> Pounds to go before Disney: 19, would like to be at 75 lb total loss!
> I'll even include a photo from January (1 yr in).



You look fabulous!


----------



## osu2k1

Thanks. I weighed in today and didn't loose anything last week, still 275, but I didn't gain! I'll take it.


----------



## maggs1035

I love this thread! I want to lose 100 lbs before May 2013 trip, and I lost 15 in the month of april but have stalled out every since, Im gonna hit the gym again starting tomorrow! 

252 lbs, would like to be around 150 by trip.


----------



## kandb

Hi everyone,

This is one game, I hate playing

My stats:

Name:  Linda
State: NJ
Current weight: 151
Goal weight: 130
Diet type:  Eating healthier and PORTION CONTROL and exercise (probably just from house cleaning since I work full time and have 3 children)


I have a question for everyone:  Do any of you not swim because of your weight?  I have not put on a bathing suit in years.  I just think my body looks horrendous and bathing suits are the worst.  I just feel like I am missing out on swimming activities with my children.


----------



## maggs1035

kandb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is one game, I hate playing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> Name:  Linda
> State: NJ
> Current weight: 151
> Goal weight: 130
> Diet type:  Eating healthier and PORTION CONTROL and exercise (probably just from house cleaning since I work full time and have 3 children)
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone:  Do any of you not swim because of your weight?  I have not put on a bathing suit in years.  I just think my body looks horrendous and bathing suits are the worst.  I just feel like I am missing out on swimming activities with my children.



I have avoided suits lately, but this year we are getting season passes to a waterpark and Im gonna "just do it" and not worry about what other people think and work hard at getting in shape! I will be using the wave pool as a workout too! Going out in the deep end of wave pool and fighting the waves is a great workout!

Good luck!


----------



## mom2val

[.


----------



## AshleeH

Update: Lost a whopping -0.2 pounds this week - at least it's going in the right direction lol! Cutting out all fast food for the week, so hopefully that will take an actual pound (or more) off the scale next week.

As for swimsuits, it's been 3 years since I was in one - and that was on a cruise where I lost a lot of weight (gained it back after due to my own laziness). It's been even longer since I went to a local pool. That will change this year - swim lessons for the kids - and we've got a beach vacation planned, so I'm really trying to get my weight back under control (only 8 more pounds and I'm no longer overweight by BMI standards) so I'm looking forward to that .


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

Okay so Hi everyone, my goals are not outragous or too far that they are impossible here are my STATS

Name: Lisa (HI everyone)
Current Weight: 185lbs (ish)
Final Goal Weight: 145 lbs 
Total Loss Wanted: 40 lbs
Goal Deadline: 09/28/2013

Dieting is not my thing ever nor is sweating but I am going to get this Bubba Gut off of me! So I am controlling my portion size not snacking and refuse to carry cash as to avoid using the vending machines at work. My job requires little labor but I have started standing and walking around my desk pretending to be busy. But not really... 
Well I gotta pretend to be busy now cause I am at work lol 


PUSH Me I need it!


----------



## disney212

Hope I am not too late to join in.  Here is my "story" in a nut shell.  Started doing this last year on my own.  Lost over 20 lbs.  Found out I had lung cancer.  Very lucky they found it very early, they removed part of my lung in March and got it all!  Just had my first 3 month scan and all is great and I am very thankful for my recovery.  Folks were great during my illness.  Food, candy, cookies, etc were delivered by the truck load (thanks to the group of angels I work for/with).  Needless to say I gained all my weight back since I was eating too much and unable to exercise.  My goal for my December trip is to be as close to 200 as possible, 199 is my dream.  I also have Crohn's so I have a very weird diet.  Wish me luck!  Here is the lowdown:

Name: Lane
Age: 44 (for another 2 weeks)
Diet: Portion control 
Exercise: Walking (still all I am allowed to do)
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 240
Current weight: 250
Inches Lost: none but I am down 2 ribs 
Pounds lost: 0
Pounds to lose: 50


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

Feeling beat up and not sure what to do... I know you are not suppose to "diet" you are suppose to have a life change. I know that apparently I am a huge failure at losing weight and doing what I think is right for me is wrong. Any help on how to lose weight the right way?

Check my thread out to see where i am coming form


----------



## MommyBell08

barrentinesluvmickey said:


> Feeling beat up and not sure what to do... I know you are not suppose to "diet" you are suppose to have a life change. I know that apparently I am a huge failure at losing weight and doing what I think is right for me is wrong. Any help on how to lose weight the right way?
> 
> Check my thread out to see where i am coming form



I didn't look at your thread, but maybe I can help. I have lost a lot of weight after having my son, and feel so much better all around. I think its really important to cut out as much food as possible that is processed in anyway. That means any product that is pre-packaged. If you can stick to foods in the state that they were ment to be eaten, your body will thank you. A long time ago, I was in a health food store, and the lady working told me she tried to eat food the way God made it. It stuck with me and I still think about what great advice that was. Try to look at the ingredients in everything you put in your body. If the ingredient list has a million things in it, and you can't pronounce them, even if its a "diet or health food", stay away!!! Its not always easy, but if you make this lifestyle change, you will feel AMAZING. Oh, and drink water! Good luck!


----------



## AshleeH

Update on me for the week - when I weighed on Monday, I had gained. This was the last straw for me (I've been fluctuating around the same two pounds for weeks now). Kids were out of town with their grandparents on a trip, so DH and I went out a lot and I pigged out. My thinking: if I stuff myself for a solid week, I'll be so sick of myself that I'll be motivated to diet again (this worked for me when I started my diet on 12/26 - I was so miserable with all the holiday food that what I call my "switch" flipped on and I did great until May!). 

Well, it worked - last night the "switch" flipped on again - and it didn't even take a week. After three days, I was so sick of my bad eating habits that I'm rejuvenated. We leave for the beach in just a few weeks, so I just started my Deprivation Diet today (absolutely no fast food until we leave; no sodas; limited sweet tea; cutting out more sugar, making better choices at least once a day, depriving myself of favorite rich snack foods, etc.). 

It should be noted, this will not be my everyday diet - this is strictly the pre-Beach diet (doing something like this full-time would have my weight yo-yoing and going in the wrong direction). I'll take that week off while we're on vacation (I am not one of those people who diets on trips) and then I'll get back healthy eating and portion control (my diet for the last five months) and hopefully lose a few more pounds before our Disney trip. 

I hope you guys don't mind updates - it helps me to see it after I've typed it out and it gets me motivated to finish what I start .


----------



## disney212

barrentinesluvmickey said:


> Feeling beat up and not sure what to do... I know you are not suppose to "diet" you are suppose to have a life change. I know that apparently I am a huge failure at losing weight and doing what I think is right for me is wrong. Any help on how to lose weight the right way?
> 
> Check my thread out to see where i am coming form



I do understand.  Due to my Crohn's I can not eat what most folks consider "healthy", no uncooked fruits/vegi's, low fiber, no salads.  It took a while but I figured out that exercise is the key for me.  I also had blood work run and found out I have PCOS and with another pill (due to the Crohn's I take tons of them) did allow my body to start healing and although I have just restarted my weight loss journey I know will be successful.  If nothing is working go to the doctor and ask them to check your thyroid levels and for PCOS.  The most important thing is to not give up!  I also have DVT's and a rod in my back and with healing from lung surgery I can only do "light" exercise.  I started walking again and I feel better already. Tomorrow is first weigh in so wish me luck.  I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## disney212

disney212 said:


> Hope I am not too late to join in.  Here is my "story" in a nut shell.  Started doing this last year on my own.  Lost over 20 lbs.  Found out I had lung cancer.  Very lucky they found it very early, they removed part of my lung in March and got it all!  Just had my first 3 month scan and all is great and I am very thankful for my recovery.  Folks were great during my illness.  Food, candy, cookies, etc were delivered by the truck load (thanks to the group of angels I work for/with).  Needless to say I gained all my weight back since I was eating too much and unable to exercise.  My goal for my December trip is to be as close to 200 as possible, 199 is my dream.  I also have Crohn's so I have a very weird diet.  Wish me luck!  Here is the lowdown:
> 
> Name: Lane
> Age: 44 (for another 2 weeks)
> Diet: Portion control
> Exercise: Walking (still all I am allowed to do)
> Start date: June 15
> Start weight: 250
> Current weight: 250
> Inches Lost: none but I am down 2 ribs
> Pounds lost: 0
> Pounds to lose: 50



Update: First weigh in since being back on the right track.  Down 5 lbs!  
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 249
Current weight: 245
Pounds lost: 5
Pounds to lose: 45


----------



## ammag

HI! can I join? My husband and I are both doing weight watchers and hope to lose as much as possible for our october trip. 
I have 2 kids (one is 11 months) and I have chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia. I have constant pain, and about 100 other issues! But i am doing my best..this winter was awful for me and I gained about 20 lbs. SO...

name: amanda
age: 35
diet: WW
exercise: just able to take care of kids, if I feel better will do the WII fit
start date: 5/29
start weight: 253
current weight: 246
inches- cant find my tape measure lol
pounds lost: 7
pounds to lose: Id be happy with 75, but by our trip? 50 is the goal, most likely 40. 

I am struggling SO much doing this! the diet is easy and suits me, but I cant even remember to keep track most days (we have LOTS of stress and moving soon, babay started walking, ugh!) ....but all we can do is our best right?


----------



## judypriv

Just checking in:

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 179.5
GW: 125 

lost 13 lbs and down 25 inches. SO SLOW! It will be 6 months on 7/3 and I have only lost 13 lbs. No cheating, always under my calories, doing my fitness pal, watching carbs, sodium and sugar. Cardio, zumba, lifting weights. So FRUSTRATING!  But I keep going. I SO wanted to lose at least 30-40 lbs. for our trip in late September but I guess at this rate it's more like 20 at BEST. Well, we go again in January so maybe more by then. Sad.


----------



## disney212

ammag said:


> HI! can I join? My husband and I are both doing weight watchers and hope to lose as much as possible for our october trip.
> I have 2 kids (one is 11 months) and I have chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia. I have constant pain, and about 100 other issues! But i am doing my best..this winter was awful for me and I gained about 20 lbs. SO...
> 
> name: amanda
> age: 35
> diet: WW
> exercise: just able to take care of kids, if I feel better will do the WII fit
> start date: 5/29
> start weight: 253
> current weight: 246
> inches- cant find my tape measure lol
> pounds lost: 7
> pounds to lose: Id be happy with 75, but by our trip? 50 is the goal, most likely 40.
> 
> I am struggling SO much doing this! the diet is easy and suits me, but I cant even remember to keep track most days (we have LOTS of stress and moving soon, babay started walking, ugh!) ....but all we can do is our best right?



I am new too!  Welcome.  I have horrible winters too, i try to go different calorie counts on different days as my doctor says this will help keep my metabolism up.  I too have chronic pain.  Any pound lost is a win to me!  I am taking the slow and steady wins the race approach.


----------



## disney212

judypriv said:


> Just checking in:
> 
> Judy
> SW: 192.5
> CW: 179.5
> GW: 125
> 
> lost 13 lbs and down 25 inches. SO SLOW! It will be 6 months on 7/3 and I have only lost 13 lbs. No cheating, always under my calories, doing my fitness pal, watching carbs, sodium and sugar. Cardio, zumba, lifting weights. So FRUSTRATING!  But I keep going. I SO wanted to lose at least 30-40 lbs. for our trip in late September but I guess at this rate it's more like 20 at BEST. Well, we go again in January so maybe more by then. Sad.


! 

25 inches and 13 lbs is great!  I try to go by how my body looks and feels.  I bet you can really see the difference in your body.  25 inches is a lot!  I am taking a weekly picture on my phone so I can see the difference over time.  It is hard to see when  you look at your self everyday!


----------



## dizneychik

Hi! I started working out a year after I had my youngest daughter. With heart problems that took Doctor's a year to diagnose I stopped working out. Now that I am on medication that is working and regulating my heart I have been able to start working out again. My family and I are going to Disney Sept/Oct. 2013. As a family we are working out and losing together. So, here are my numbers. 

Starting: 238 lbs. 
Current: 187.4 lbs
Goal: 144 (healthy for my height)
Inches lost: not sure! 
Pounds lost: 50.6 (OMG! So excited about this number!)
Diet: Lots of Fish! I cook every meal except for 1 on the weekend-my cheat meal. And I have finally learned portion control!! 
Exercise: Recumbent bike, treadmill, Insanity(2 a week), P90x(1-2 times a week), I usually work out 2x's a day- in the am bike and evening a video.


----------



## disney212

dizneychik said:


> Hi! I started working out a year after I had my youngest daughter. With heart problems that took Doctor's a year to diagnose I stopped working out. Now that I am on medication that is working and regulating my heart I have been able to start working out again. My family and I are going to Disney Sept/Oct. 2013. As a family we are working out and losing together. So, here are my numbers.
> 
> Starting: 238 lbs.
> Current: 187.4 lbs
> Goal: 144 (healthy for my height)
> Inches lost: not sure!
> Pounds lost: 50.6 (OMG! So excited about this number!)
> Diet: Lots of Fish! I cook every meal except for 1 on the weekend-my cheat meal. And I have finally learned portion control!!
> Exercise: Recumbent bike, treadmill, Insanity(2 a week), P90x(1-2 times a week), I usually work out 2x's a day- in the am bike and evening a video.





Welcome!!!!


----------



## mom2val

3


----------



## AshleeH

Update: 20 pounds lost!!!! Never to be found again! 

A huge milestone for me - my previous successful diet, I lost 19.6 (but I didn't have as much to lose on that one). 

20 down, 30 to go! 5 more to lose before our beach trip at the end of July, 5 more to lose after the beach trip for DH's HS reunion, then 5 more before Disney (the last pounds can come off sometime before next May).

My goal of being thinner for the '12 trip than previous Disney trips has already been achieved - all the pounds lost between now and then will be icing. Oops, shouldn't think of icing...


----------



## disney212

Sounds like everyone is doing great!  Keep up the good work.    We can do this!  

As you may have noticed I weigh in on Fridays and give my official  update.  I did lose 1 lb this week which isn't too bad but I did have surgery on my leg and it was my birthday; turned 45!  If you combine the no exercise this week with the b-day cake, I am more than happy with that 1 lb. 

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: Walking (still all I am allowed to do)
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 249
Current weight: 244
Total lbs lost: 6
Pounds lost this week: 1
Pounds left to lose: 49
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160


----------



## mom2val

!


----------



## momjeeps

OK. I'm in. I'm down from my highest weight of 309 to 302. My goal for this week is to break through the 300 mark back into the 200s. 

We are planning a trip for Sept 2013 so I have plenty of time to make abhor dent in my weight. 

First month is always the easiest, so my goal for July will be 15 lbs or more. 

This week I will drink more water and eat breakfast everyday. 

Starting Date: 7/2/2012
Start Weight: 302 (I'll have to confirm this in the AM)
Goal by 9/14/2013 is 80 lbs lost


----------



## Clare Marie

What a great thread! I may aswell join in. 

I have many reasons to lose weight and Disney is defo one of them.
With this being my first holiday I want to enjoy it with no worries at all. I will feel alot better looking at The photos too.

Start date: 27th Jan 2012
Age: 24
Diet: Dukan diet (low carb, high protien)
Start weight: 235lbs
Target weight: 133lbs
Current weight: 176lbs
Loss so far: 59lbs
Lbs to go: 43lbs
Im not sure of inches because I never measured myself.
Exercise: walking (need to buy a bike!)
I have dropped from a uk size 22 and can almost squeeze into a UK size 14.

Well done to everyone, it looks like your all doing great, everybody slips up. I know I have.


----------



## judypriv

Just checking in:

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 178.8
GW: 125 
inches: - 26

I reached my pre third baby weight this weekend! yeah! Only took 14 month but none the less. Anyway, still going and going. Saw the doc this friday and my cholestorol went from a total of 241 to 211 in three months which he says is very good plus the inches lost. I am just about into a 12 now from a 16. Still sad I am not going to be anywhere near goal for Disney in September but maybe closer in January.


----------



## ammag

checking in as well..so far in 5 weeks on ww i have lost 11 lbs! 41 more to break 200. thats probably too much to lose by mid octber but i am going to try!  good job for everyone who is trying thi week!


----------



## momjeeps

Revision of my start weight. I got in the scale this morning and I'm at 304. Two lbs. more than I thought. But they will be gone quick!


----------



## lovinmy2

I'd love to join.  I've been trying to lose weight for a few weeks.  Getting ready for our trip in September.

name: Melissa
age: 36
diet: no processed foods
exercise: couch to 5K program
start date: 5/25
start weight: 230
current weight: 219
inches- no idea
pounds lost: 11
pounds to lose: I'd really like to be under 200 by trip day.


----------



## momjeeps

Welcome Melissa!

Isn't a Disney trip a fun motivator for weight loss. 

Sure we should just do it for our health and well being. But whatever.


----------



## disney212

a little setback this week.  Thought I had a pinched nerve but now the doctor is thinking it is nerve damage from the partial lung removal.  I am so worried I have been over eating combined with being back on weight gaining meds and being told to stop by beloved power walking and no exercise until after my tests on the 20t.  Enough of the boo-hooing, I am offically back on the wagon.

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: breathing is about it for the next 2 weeks
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 246
Total lbs lost: 4
Pounds lost this week: -2
Pounds left to lose: 46
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160


----------



## lovinmy2

> Welcome Melissa!
> 
> Isn't a Disney trip a fun motivator for weight loss.
> 
> Sure we should just do it for our health and well being. But whatever.
> __________________





Thanks!  It is a great motivator!  At least we get better health along the way.


----------



## disney212

lovinmy2 said:


> Thanks!  It is a great motivator!  At least we get better health along the way.




Agreement from me!  I want to be healthy enough to one day take my future grandchildren and great grandchildren to the world!


----------



## momjeeps

Good morning. Monday will be my weigh-in day. Although I didn't quite meet my goal this week, I came darn close!

300.4

So close!

I did do better with my healthy choices last week but there is still a ton of room for improvement. 

I'm still going to work on getting breakfast and water this week.


----------



## judypriv

Just checking in:

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 178.4
GW: 125
inches: - 26

Another half lb which is nice but this is so SLOW! Getting old is a *****. It's been six month. I used to drop 40 lbs. in six months pre-my 30's. Still sad I am not going to be anywhere near goal for Disney in September but maybe closer in January.


----------



## disney212

Keep up the good work!  Every time you make a wise choice you are a winner!  (At least that is what gets me through my days is telling myself this)!


----------



## baseballmickey

baseballmickey said:


> Just saw this thread, wanted to say what a great job you're all doing!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I started trying to lose 40lbs by our trip at the end of July.  I started 5 weeks ago, so that gave me 20 weeks or 2lbs/week.  To date, I've lost 15 lbs using nothing but myfitnesspal to count calories and doing some walking.
> 
> I survived Easter weekend without gaining back anything.  I've been eating a lot of Healthy Choice meals for dinner since I eat dinner at work M-F.
> 
> Name: James
> Age: 37
> Location: NY
> Type of diet: Low-Calorie
> Excercise: walking
> Start date of diet: 3/2/12
> Goal: 200
> Weight at start of diet: 240
> Weight loss to date: 15 lbs



Hey all, just popping in to update that this past friday, I hit my goal of losing 40lbs!!  I was an even 200lbs, 3 weeks before we leave!!  I am hoping to lose a couple more before we go.

Once we get back, I am making my next goal to be to lose another 15-20 by the end of the year.  we'll see how the trip goes first, and how much I gain back!!


----------



## smiles33

What a great thread!  I want to join.  We are heading to DLR in April but I just started tracking my caloric intake last week on myfitnesspal because of family photos we have scheduled in September.

I've been doing kickboxing class 2/week since last October, but never adjusted my diet.  I still eat huge portions like always, but I no longer have the metabolism of an athlete and have steadily gained weight.  I have an extra 20 pounds I put on since my wedding and would love to get rid of them before our April DLR trip.  Shorter-term, I hope to lose 10 by September for the family photos!  

I can't rave enough about MFP, as just tracking every bite I take has resulted in much more conscious eating.  I'm used to huge portions and finishing my entire plate, so I have found it eye opening to see that cutting my meat portion in 1/2 to just 4 oz is still filling enough and also reduces a lot of calories!

Name: Anna
Age: 35
Location: CA
Diet: same homemade healthy food, but smaller portions
Exercise: 2/week kickboxing class, 2/week Pilates class, bike riding, walking
Start date of diet/portion control: 7/6/12
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 160
Weight loss to date: 3 pounds


----------



## MommyBell08

baseballmickey said:


> Hey all, just popping in to update that this past friday, I hit my goal of losing 40lbs!!  I was an even 200lbs, 3 weeks before we leave!!  I am hoping to lose a couple more before we go.
> 
> Once we get back, I am making my next goal to be to lose another 15-20 by the end of the year.  we'll see how the trip goes first, and how much I gain back!!



Congratulations!


----------



## saffsmom

saffsmom said:


> name: sonia
> age: 34
> location: ontario
> type of diet: eating healthy (tracking on spark people)
> exercise: 60 min cardio/week, 3 days strength training (tracking on sp)
> start date: may 1st, 2012
> goal: 165 (by sept 30 trip to wdw) / 140 (may 1st, 2013)
> height: 5'5"
> weight at start: 190
> weight loss to date: 3.4lbs


update...

starting weight: 190
original goal (sept 29): 165
current weight: 160
exercise: 30 min cardio/day, strength training 3x/week

i have been working my butt off (no pun intended) and have revised my goal!!!!

new goal (sept 29): 145
long term goal (jan 1, 2013): 130


----------



## smiles33

saffsmom said:


> update...
> 
> starting weight: 190
> original goal (sept 29): 165
> current weight: 160
> exercise: 30 min cardio/day, strength training 3x/week
> 
> i have been working my butt off (no pun intended) and have revised my goal!!!!
> 
> new goal (sept 29): 145
> long term goal (jan 1, 2013): 130



Wow, this is SO inspiring!  Can I ask when you started this intense exercise regimen?  I would love to lose 30 pounds but not sure I'm game for making that kind of routine a daily part of my life for a while (as I assume once you hit your goal weight you can ratchet back down?).


----------



## disney212

Weekly update.  Still not allowed to do any exercise until after my test next week but the pain has subsided enough I am back to a little walking.  Anyone else trying to lose without being able to do much exercise per the doctor?

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: breathing is about it for the next week
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 244
Total lbs lost: 6
Pounds lost this week: 2
Pounds left to lose: 45
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160


----------



## saffsmom

smiles33 said:


> Wow, this is SO inspiring!  Can I ask when you started this intense exercise regimen?  I would love to lose 30 pounds but not sure I'm game for making that kind of routine a daily part of my life for a while (as I assume once you hit your goal weight you can ratchet back down?).


i started out on may 1st with a plan to do 20 minutes of cardio 3x/week...i just kept adding days until eventually it was every day.
on june 1st i upped it to 30 min/day
now to be honest i kind of look at my weekly cardio as a whole...so i might do 60 minutes one day if i know that i am going to skip the next day.
and i do occasionally just wimp out...but not often.
i also eat between 1200-1500 calories a day (i go over that at least once a weeek and have had one "anything goes" day each month)
the majority of it is done on a stationary bike at home (with a lot of walking, golf and swimming thrown in)
it has become such a habit...and i feel so awesome that i probably won't slow down too much once i reach my goal weight...i'll just get to eat more! and not feel guilty about skipping/lazy days


----------



## MommyBell08

Name:Chelsea
Age: 28
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: Cutting junk, Whole foods, Conscious eating!
Exercise: Jillian Michael's 30 day shred
Start date: July 13, 2012
Goal: 135 by September 26th (Old Key West, here we come!)
Height: 5'7"
Weight at start: 148
Weight loss to date: 0
Current Weight: 148

*Ps, I started a while back and totally failed. I am back and wanted to start for real this time!*


----------



## DVCisME

Hi! I would love to join!

Age: 29
Diet: less snacking, eat regular meals
Challenges: Gluten-free, no time
Exercise:  Elliptical, pedometer
Start Date: July 13, 2012
Start Weight 154
Current: Same
Goal: 135

We are headed to Disney August 25-Sept.1 for my 30th birthday.  I would love to weigh 145.  Then June 2013 we are going on our first Disney cruise for our 10th Anniversary and then is when I want to be 135.


----------



## acename

Hi!  I'd like to join.  
Name: Alex
Age: 27
Start Date: 7/13/12
Height: 5'2"
Start Weight:138
Goal Weight:120
Disney Trip Date: 10/5/12
Diet Plan: less snacking, less carbs, no soda (not even diet)
Exercise:  Some kind of cardio 30 minutes 4 days a week, strength 2 days a week

Exactly 12 weeks from today we leave for our trip.  So that's about 1.5lbs a week, which isn't totally unreasonable.  

Snacking is my biggest problem.  We've been living with my parents for 2 months now while our new house is being built and I've gained 10 pounds in those 2 months.  My mom buys way more snacks than I ever have.  I'm the type just can't have temptation in the house, so I never bought them.  Even though I told my mom I'd take care of the groceries while we're here, I can't tell her not to bring stuff home.  So I guess that means I'm going to need to work on my will power.  Hopefully this thread will give me some motivation.


----------



## luvmikids

joining this thread!

Age: 42
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: Cutting junk, atkisn, belly fat cure fast track
Exercise: zumba toning, core rhythms class, turbo jam, zumba, circuit training.
Start date: June 25, 2012
Goal: 135 by October 23 (Caribbean Beach) 
Height: 5'7"
Weight at start: 160
Weight loss to date: 10
Current Weight: 150
pounds to lose: 15 pounds


----------



## lovinmy2

Weighed in Friday and was down 3.6lbs for the week.  Yay!  Made it down to 214.  Went to a family reunion this weekend so a little scared to weigh this morning, but ready to get back at it.


----------



## judypriv

judypriv's Avatar

Join Date: Jan 2010
Location: New Jersey
Posts: 264


Just checking in:

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 176.6
GW: 125
inches: - 26

What's up with me? I lost 2 lbs this week and I have been killing myself for 6 months to lose and hardly loose 1 lb a week! Not complaining!
__________________


----------



## mom2val

?


----------



## DVCisME

mom2val said:


> start 11-4-11  weight 277
> goal weight 140 -165
> 
> todays weight  195.8 --- this is the first time in 10 years I have been under 200 pounds
> 
> Total weight loss of 81.2 pounds
> 
> still counting calories, eating healthy and working out- slow and steady wins the race right?



WOW!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Couchy

saffsmom said:


> update...
> 
> starting weight: 190
> original goal (sept 29): 165
> current weight: 160
> exercise: 30 min cardio/day, strength training 3x/week
> 
> i have been working my butt off (no pun intended) and have revised my goal!!!!
> 
> new goal (sept 29): 145
> long term goal (jan 1, 2013): 130



 Impressive


----------



## disney212

Looks like everyone is doing a good job!  I have my test this morning and hopefully I will be allowed to restart my exercise next week!  No gain but no loss this week.  Without the exercise I am just glad to not have gained!

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: hoping doctor will allow it after my test today!
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 244
Total lbs lost: 6
Pounds lost this week: 0
Pounds left to lose: 45
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160


----------



## disney212

mom2val said:


> start 11-4-11  weight 277
> goal weight 140 -165
> 
> todays weight  195.8 --- this is the first time in 10 years I have been under 200 pounds
> 
> Total weight loss of 81.2 pounds
> 
> still counting calories, eating healthy and working out- slow and steady wins the race right?





WOW!  I hope to catch up with you soon!


----------



## DVCisME

DVCisME said:


> Hi! I would love to join!
> 
> Age: 29
> Diet: less snacking, eat regular meals
> Challenges: Gluten-free, no time
> Exercise:  Elliptical, pedometer
> Start Date: July 13, 2012
> Start Weight 154
> Current: Same
> Goal: 135
> 
> We are headed to Disney August 25-Sept.1 for my 30th birthday.  I would love to weigh 145.  Then June 2013 we are going on our first Disney cruise for our 10th Anniversary and then is when I want to be 135.



I lost a pound!  It's something right


----------



## disney212

DVCisME said:


> I lost a pound!  It's something right



Don't laugh a pound lost is one pound closer to your goal.  We all lose weight 1 lb at a time!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## lovinmy2

mom2val said:


> start 11-4-11  weight 277
> goal weight 140 -165
> 
> todays weight  195.8 --- this is the first time in 10 years I have been under 200 pounds
> 
> Total weight loss of 81.2 pounds
> 
> still counting calories, eating healthy and working out- slow and steady wins the race right?



Congratulations!  It's a great achievement.


----------



## westcoastdisfan

That is incredible!  I hope to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## hulagirl87

Hi  

Congratulations to all of you that have lost weight!

I'm here to join  
Age: 37
Diet: less snacking!  more veggies and fruit
Challenges: I'm a stay at home mom and feel like I snack too much since the kitchen is right there!
Exercise: walking
Start Date: July 22, 2012
Start Weight 157
Current: Same
Goal: 140


Our trip to Disney is in January.  I would love to be 140 by then and I think I have enough time to do that.  I feel like every day I pledge to be better and then I have a slip up and say,"oh, I'll start tomorrow"   sigh.  I just feel like I have no willpower!


----------



## budafam

I started before our last trip and lost 10 lbs. before we left.  Then I gained back 20!   We're booked for a trip in October (just me and my daughter) and I started a few weeks ago... I'm down 5 lbs. already... hoping this continues and I can lose another 15 before we leave!


----------



## Couchy

Every time I have a craving to go out to eat I come here and read so I am inspired to cook here


----------



## judypriv

Just checking in:

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 176.2
GW: 125
inches: - 26

16 lbs. down, 1 more to reach my first quarter weight


----------



## disney212

judypriv said:


> Just checking in:
> 
> Judy
> SW: 192.5
> CW: 176.2
> GW: 125
> inches: - 26
> 
> 16 lbs. down, 1 more to reach my first quarter weight



Way to go!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## smiles33

Checking in!  Using My Fitness Pal has been amazing for me.  Just wanted to share that in the past 2 weeks, I've already lost 6 pounds just by using My Fitness Pal and serving myself smaller portions. I'm absolutely thrilled with the fast progress. MFP confirmed that I was eating crazy huge portions. I use the 4" saucer plate of our dishware, instead of the old 8-10" plate, and much to my surprise, I'm actually satisfied! Instead of stuffing myself until I feel full, I fill the small plate with reasonable portions and then wait to see if I need another serving. I almost never take seconds now, even though I have always had this fear being hungry (which is why I used to eat more "just in case I get hungry later"). 

I feel empowered to be healthy and I'm amazed at the results especially since I've still indulged in "unhealthy" but delicious stuff like chicken tikka masala (heavy cream makes everything better!) and mango lassi at my favorite Indian restaurant, Afghan food (who knew MFP would have borani kadoo!), stir-fried Chinese food, cheese, lemon bar, and dark chocolate!). I added a weekend workout on DH's elliptical, just because I know the weekend is when we tend to go out to eat or otherwise indulge (red wine/beer). But I can surf on my iPad then so it hasn't been onerous at all.

Anyhow, I just had to share that I'm surprised that 2 weeks later I'm in a totally different mental state. My size 10 pants are already loose and I'm excited to look forward to trying on my size 8 (and maybe 6?) clothes that I haven't touched since before DDs were born! Although I do have hips that I never had before so who knows....Anyhow, I thought I'd share an update and maybe inspire others to try MFP.  


Diet: same homemade healthy food, but smaller portions
Exercise: 2/week kickboxing class, 2/week Pilates class, bike riding, walking
Start date of diet/portion control: 7/6/12
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 160
Weight loss to date: 6 pounds


----------



## danicaca

I too am using MFP, and love it! I have lost 21 pounds in 2 months, 50 more to go before our trip in May 2013! I know I can do it, and I am glad to see there are others with the same goals! After seeing pics of myself from our 2010 trip, I decided enough was enough! I want to lose weight not just for this trip, but for life! Of course, the trip is just giving me more motivation! Keep up the good work everyone!
Danica


----------



## smiles33

danicaca said:


> I too am using MFP, and love it! I have lost 21 pounds in 2 months, 50 more to go before our trip in May 2013! I know I can do it, and I am glad to see there are others with the same goals! After seeing pics of myself from our 2010 trip, I decided enough was enough! I want to lose weight not just for this trip, but for life! Of course, the trip is just giving me more motivation! Keep up the good work everyone!
> Danica



 wow, 21 pounds is awesome!  Congratulations and keep it up!


----------



## Tuney

I'm so excited!  My DW has given me her blessing to start planning for our next trip!  I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!  I'm already looking at locations for lodging/etc.  Now, it's time to continue my weightloss!  I'm hoping to be 60 pounds down by March 2013!  I'm going to continue working on my Insanity/Les Mills Pump Hybrid (which sucks, but effective) and eating right....I'm ready to do this!


----------



## lovinmy2

judypriv said:


> Just checking in:
> 
> Judy
> SW: 192.5
> CW: 176.2
> GW: 125
> inches: - 26
> 
> 16 lbs. down, 1 more to reach my first quarter weight



Wow, great job!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## disney212

I have been pretty good this week.  Got my test on Monday but still no diagnosis.  I am allowed to start swimming laps but it has rained everyday when I get home from work.  uugghh.  No gain but no loss this week. Since I have only been back at it 4 days I didn't plan on a loss.  Without much exercise I am just glad to not have gained!

Name: Lane 
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps if the weather will ever cooperate and I just stated doing Yoga but I am trying to be very careful since doctor isn't sure that my issue is not spinal
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 244
Total lbs lost: 6
Pounds lost this week: 0
Pounds left to lose: 45
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160


----------



## MommyBell08

Age: 28
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: Cutting junk, Whole foods, Conscious eating!
Exercise: Jillian Michael's 30 day shred, Zumba for Wii
Start date: July  2012
Goal: 135 by September 26th (Old Key West, here we come!)
Height: 5'7"
Weight at start: 148
Weight loss to date: 7 lbs (had the flu, it sucked but jump started my weight loss)
Current Weight: 141.4


----------



## bellaally

Age: 24
Location:  Philadelphia 
Type of diet: smaller portions, 1200 calories low carbs overall healthier eating
Exercise: walking, jogging later on adding gym
Start date: June 21,2012 birth of my son
Goal: 230 by December 10th trip first ever wdw trip
Height: 5'10
Weight at start: 323
Weight loss to date: 39 giving birth to a 9 lbs 13 oz baby helped me some lol
Current Weight: 285


----------



## Tuney

My workout program should be coming soon...between that and nutrition I'm going to get this 60 pounds off of me.  I'm ready to FIGHT!  Gotta get my Smexy back!  LOL  Thank God I don't have to join a gym to do it.


----------



## judypriv

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 175.4
GW: 125
inches: - 26

I hit my first quarter mark! YAY for me! 50 lbs. to go! It seems like SOOOO much and it's taking SOOOO long BUT I try to think that 7 months ago I was that much heavier and many inches bigger so I keep trudging on.....

By the way, thanks everyone for the support and good job you guys! We're doing great!


----------



## momjeeps

Well I've been a little absent lately. Between travel and illness I've been wrapped up. Besides last week was high from post cycle water weight and travel eating. Yuck. 

But I hopped on the scale this morning and I'm down a couple more. 

Down to 295.4

I'll have to look back to see what I put for my start weight.  But that's 13-15 lbs lost. 

I really want to get going with exercise but I found out last week that I have Mono. So it will be a while before I can get serious with that. Boo. 

Still concentrating on increasing water intake. Have still not been consistent with breakfast. I'm not a morning person and I just can't get myself going early enough to include eating in my morning habits. I ought to start packing some morning snacks that can be grabbed on the way out the night before.


----------



## babyberger

I would love to join you!!  I have been yo-yo dieting for years now and put on and take off the same 20-25 pounds every year   This summer I reached my highest weight since having my kiddos and decided to join WW.  I did great for 5 days then started to gain weight and got frustrated so I stopped.  But today is a new day and I still have about 6 weeks left on my WW online membership so I am going to start once again!

Name: Melissa
Age: 38
Diet: WW online
Exercise: will start back to the gym when the kids go back to school in 3 weeks
Start date: July 30
Start weight: 157.8 lbs
Current weight: 157.8 lbs
Total lbs lost: 0
Pounds lost this week: 0
Goal for September trip: 147 lbs
Goal for October trip: 142 lbs
Goal Weight: 130 lbs


----------



## judypriv

Judy
SW: 192.5
CW: 174.6
GW: 125
inches: - 26

WTH is going on? It usually take me a month to lose 2 lbs and now I have lost five this month! NOT COMPLAINING! YAY all of us!


----------



## mommy2olivia

Hi!  I'm a new Dis member, but used Disboards last year to plan our 1st trip since I was a kid.  We had a blast and can't wait until our Nov 2013 trip!!!  However, I want to be much smaller for our pics next year!!!  After having 3 kids within the past 4.5 yrs, I'm ready to FINALLY get to my goal weight!

Let me see if I can remember everything to post:

Starting weight: 212.6
Current weight: 212.6
Goal weight: 140
Exercise plan: Jillian Michael's 30 day shred, Wii Fit, and Zumba for Wii


----------



## mommy2olivia

I forgot to add that I'm also using MFP and I love it so much!!  It's so easy for those on the go!


----------



## disney212

mommy2olivia said:


> Hi!  I'm a new Dis member, but used Disboards last year to plan our 1st trip since I was a kid.  We had a blast and can't wait until our Nov 2013 trip!!!  However, I want to be much smaller for our pics next year!!!  After having 3 kids within the past 4.5 yrs, I'm ready to FINALLY get to my goal weight!
> 
> Let me see if I can remember everything to post:
> 
> Starting weight: 212.6
> Current weight: 212.6
> Goal weight: 140
> Exercise plan: Jillian Michael's 30 day shred, Wii Fit, and Zumba for Wii



Welcome!  We know you can do it!


----------



## disney212

bellaally said:


> Age: 24
> Location:  Philadelphia
> Type of diet: smaller portions, 1200 calories low carbs overall healthier eating
> Exercise: walking, jogging later on adding gym
> Start date: June 21,2012 birth of my son
> Goal: 230 by December 10th trip first ever wdw trip
> Height: 5'10
> Weight at start: 323
> Weight loss to date: 39 giving birth to a 9 lbs 13 oz baby helped me some lol
> Current Weight: 285



Congratulations on the birth of your son!  Welcome to the thread.  You can do this!


----------



## bellaally

disney212 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the birth of your son!  Welcome to the thread.  You can do this!



Thank you, I am super excited lol.


----------



## disney212

Just a quick note to tell everyone to not give up!


----------



## disney212

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps if the weather will ever cooperate and I just stated doing Yoga but I am trying to be very careful since doctor isn't sure that my issue is not spinal
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 242
Total lbs lost: 8
Pounds lost this week: 2
Pounds left to lose: 43
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160

Finally back on track!


----------



## lovinmy2

Yay, had a good week.  Down to 210.  I've hit the 20lbs down mark.  Now I have 10 more to go before my trip to hit my next goal.


----------



## Jskbr

Starting my 90 day Turbo Fire/shakeology challenge today, on my 30th bday! Going to DW 1st week of December!


----------



## Tuney

Jskbr said:


> Starting my 90 day Turbo Fire/shakeology challenge today, on my 30th bday! Going to DW 1st week of December!



Chocolate is my favorite Shakeology!  With a little peanut butter and Whey   I just completed Power 90 last month.  Lost 40 pounds with it!  I did a couple of Turbo Fire workouts last week.  Fun and Intense!  This stuff will definitely get you the results, especially with the Shakeology.  I'm buying "Rockin' Body" by Shaun T tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsCies

Can I join?! Trying to lose for when I see mickey in December!!

Age: 27
Location: Iowa 
Type of diet: smaller portions, 1200 calories low carbs overall healthier eating
Exercise: elliptical, chasing kids and strength training 
Start date: July 30th 2012
Goal: 130 
Height: 5'3
Weight at start: 175
Weight loss to date: 3lbs
Current Weight: 172


----------



## disney212

MrsCies said:


> Can I join?! Trying to lose for when I see mickey in December!!
> 
> Age: 27
> Location: Iowa
> Type of diet: smaller portions, 1200 calories low carbs overall healthier eating
> Exercise: elliptical, chasing kids and strength training
> Start date: July 30th 2012
> Goal: 130
> Height: 5'3
> Weight at start: 175
> Weight loss to date: 3lbs
> Current Weight: 172



Welcome!


----------



## disney212

Had to go today for ANOTHER MRI as they think I may now have MS.  I can't seem to catch a break.  I keep turning to comfort food but so far have been able to resist.  Send pixie dust my way - no calories pixie dust if you have it.


----------



## Eoywin

I joined a while ago but I just finally started my workout plan. I'm using the couch to 5k program and I just finished the first day.

Hoping this works out for me - I'd love to run in one of the Disney races someday.


----------



## disneygirl1972

May I join in??  As I sit here on lunch eating my bunless turkey burger & cucumber/tomato salad w/ balsamic   

I have battled with my weight for years.  I lost 160 lbs (on my own, no medical assistance) following my divorce, & have kept it off for 6 years.  I have done the 5 lb see saw on & off, but it's at its worst right now.  20 lbs of additional "me" since I reached my goal.  We have Disney in December, so I'm getting in the zone NOW!!!

Age: 39 for another month & a half 
Type of diet:  WW
Start date:  August 6
SW:  169
GW:  150


----------



## disney212

disneygirl1972 said:


> May I join in??  As I sit here on lunch eating my bunless turkey burger & cucumber/tomato salad w/ balsamic
> 
> I have battled with my weight for years.  I lost 160 lbs (on my own, no medical assistance) following my divorce, & have kept it off for 6 years.  I have done the 5 lb see saw on & off, but it's at its worst right now.  20 lbs of additional "me" since I reached my goal.  We have Disney in December, so I'm getting in the zone NOW!!!
> 
> Age: 39 for another month & a half
> Type of diet:  WW
> Start date:  August 6
> SW:  169
> GW:  150





Welcome!  Impressed with not only your loss but your ability to keep it off for so long.  Good luck with your 20 lbs!  We are here for you!


----------



## StuffedwFluff

I am joining in too.
Christine
age: 26
current weight: 150.6
Goal Weight: 135 or size six
I have three kids all under four years old and I am ready to get rid of this inner tube. I've lost 20 lbs since starting weight watchers online in March and have started running. Woot woot! but this last stretch is killing me. 
I just booked our vacation for May of 2013 and I want to walk through the parks without huffing and puffing!


----------



## disney212

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps, jogging in the pool and walking
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 241
Total lbs lost: 9
Pounds lost this week: 1
Pounds left to lose: 42
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160


----------



## ladyfoundhertramp

Long story short..had DD12 at the age of 21 rebounded perfectly and was back in a size 8 and stayed in that size for 8 years until I got pregnant with DD3, I was almost 30 and she about killed me in the weight department. Lost 20lbs in the first year she was born but it has all crept back on..now as I approach 34 I am not liking where I am and need to change! I went for a checkup the other day and cried when I got on the scale. Not good. We are going to Disney in Jan 2014 and I am determined to lose 30lbs between now and next August! If I lose more great, but 30 is my target. That will put me back to a healthy comfortable place. 

I start on Monday 

Name: Jenn
Age: 33 almost 34
Location: Maryland
Type of diet: high fiber, whole wheat, no red meat
Exercise: walking 2 miles 2x/week with friends, Zumba and family bike rides
Start date of diet:8/13/2012
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 190

Glad we are all here to encourage!


----------



## gingerale82

Oh, please, may I join??!!  I continue to need support for my weight loss and we just booked our 3rd trip to WDW for next May.  My goal is to be at my final goal weight by that time which means I have another 25 lbs to lose.  I have been on this weight loss journey for what feels like forever and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.  But it's still so far away.  Our last 2 trips to WDW, I don't even have 1 single photo of me with my dh and boys.  I want to have photos this time for memories with my kids, dangit!  So here's my info:

Name:  Ginger
Age: 46
Diet:  I try to eat as many unprocessed foods as I can, or as close to unprocessed as I can get.  And foods with low to no sugar.  But I cheat so I'm definitely not great at this!  LOL
Exercise: 5 days a week, spin class, body pump, intensity classes, and I ride a road and also mountain bike at least 1-2 times a week
Starting date: April 1, 2011
Starting weight: 211 lbs
Current weight: 168 lbs
My goal weight for May 2013: 140


----------



## Tuney

Eoywin said:


> I joined a while ago but I just finally started my workout plan. I'm using the couch to 5k program and I just finished the first day.
> 
> Hoping this works out for me - I'd love to run in one of the Disney races someday.



I would love to do that too!  I think Marathons would be fun (once I get up to a point of doing them), but I would love to do one at Disney.  It'd be phenomenal!  I start my INSANITY workout program tomorrow and I know this will get more pounds off of me so that I can get myself into running training


----------



## Tuney

gingerale82 said:


> Oh, please, may I join??!!  I continue to need support for my weight loss and we just booked our 3rd trip to WDW for next May.  My goal is to be at my final goal weight by that time which means I have another 25 lbs to lose.  I have been on this weight loss journey for what feels like forever and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.  But it's still so far away.  Our last 2 trips to WDW, I don't even have 1 single photo of me with my dh and boys.  I want to have photos this time for memories with my kids, dangit!  So here's my info:
> 
> Name:  Ginger
> Age: 46
> Diet:  I try to eat as many unprocessed foods as I can, or as close to unprocessed as I can get.  And foods with low to no sugar.  But I cheat so I'm definitely not great at this!  LOL
> Exercise: 5 days a week, spin class, body pump, intensity classes, and I ride a road and also mountain bike at least 1-2 times a week
> Starting date: April 1, 2011
> Starting weight: 211 lbs
> Current weight: 168 lbs
> My goal weight for May 2013: 140




Ginger....your goal weight is VERY attainable.  You just have to focus on why you want to get to your goal weight.  WHY is it important to you.  Think about what drives you to get there and keep it in the forefront of your mind during each workout, and throughout each nutrition choice you make throughout your day.  You can do this!


----------



## ksloane

My turn, my turn. I stepped on the scale after I got back from our Disney cruise this summer and was mortified.  No, I didn't gain all that much on the cruise, but I had not stepped on a scale in almost a year. And when I saw how much I had gained in that year, I was scared.  And I realized how much I was going to weigh in another year if I continued at this trend. So for a couple weeks, I contemplated what/how I was going to approach this lifestyle change that was needed in my life. Yes, that's right - not a diet because diet implies it ends and then the weight comes back.  I had to make changes. But I knew from other diets I had tried, that my willpower is not so great. I will not be successful if I cut a certain food out. Can I reduce them? Yes, but not cut them out.

In visiting with a friend of mine, I realized had lost some weight, I discovered Body by Vi.  She had lost 30 pounds in 9 weeks!  I did not want that kind of change and knew that because she had so much more than me to lose, that I wouldn't see that kind of change.  I tried her shakes and they were really good.  I was still skeptical so she gave me enough to try them for a couple days.  I was so surprised at how easy it was, and yes, it's something I can do for a lifetime. Maybe not this brand if it doesn't last, but I think it will.  But replacing 1 meal (that's what you do after you reach your target weight) with a shake is something I can stick to. Heck, it's actually so good, I think I could do it for 2 meals a day most days forever. I'm also not really watching what I eat for that 1 meal a day to the extreme that others do.  If we are out late at softball practice and the daughter wants fast food, I just order smaller quantities.  If we go to a sit down restaurant, I just started asking for a to go box when they bring my food, and I cut it in half and take half home for the next day (those portions are so huge).  Daughter's birthday Friday? Yes, I had a cupcake.

Again though, I wanted a lifestyle change and I knew I needed more than that. I did want to lose weight, but I didn't want to just do that - I wanted to be healthier.  So I dug out the Leslie Sansone walking dvds and ordered a few new ones to mix it up and started doing those 3 - 5 days a week.  My goal is to work through those for a few months and then tackle either the 30 Day Shred or 20 Second Fitness series.  But I want to work up a little endurance first.

Finally, I have made the MyFitnessPal app my go to all day long, every day.  Yep, I'm counting calories.  So yes, I may go to Sonic and not order the chicken wrap (yuck!), but I check out the calories in the options I like before ordering and make wise decisions and eat smaller portions.  And knowing I have to add it in if I eat it, makes those snacks a lot less appealing.

Wow!  That was a long introduction, huh? But that's my 3 fold goal of making changes in my very bad habits - BodyByVi, Exercise, and MyFitness Pal.  I do think I need all 3. I've tried exercise before and with little results gave up.  Same with MyFitnessPal. I had actually used it before, but because I wasn't seeing results, I quit. And I've tried other "diets" if you want to call BodyByVi that, but because they were "torture" I gave up quick!

Soo....

Name: Kimberly
Age: 32
Location: Texas
Type of diet: small portions, little snacks/sugary substances
Exercise: Leslie Sansone Walking dvds, Wii Fit Strength and Yoga; each 3 to 5 times a week
Start date of diet:7/17/2012
Goal: long term 145-150; short term 10 pounds lighter at a time.
Weight at start of diet: 190.3
Current Weight: 182.3


----------



## disney212

Welcome to all our new folks!  One pound at a time!


----------



## smiles33

Update on me: I've lost 8 pounds since July, but lately my weekends have been so bad that I force myself to run on the elliptical so I stay under my daily caloric intake (per My Fitness Pal).  It's so exciting that my size 10 pants are loose but the 8 pants are still a bit too tight for work.  

I will say that I'm thrilled I am not hungry or cranky, which is what I feared when I first started cutting portion sizes.  Hooray!  This feels like a real lifestyle change, not a temporary restricted diet.  I still have dessert, even had a slice of lemon poppyseed cake last week, yummy!


----------



## IllinoisMommy

Joining because any extra motivation will help me and I love hearing about everyone's success 

Name: Julie
Start weight: 183, 5'8' and size 12
Current weight: 176
Goal weight: 155 and a solid size 10 at least for Christmas trip 
Plan: exercise 5 times/week, smaller portions and more veggies and fruit.    

My philosophy is 'anything in moderation' and 'slow and steady wins the race'.  I loose weight slowly and will not beat myself up if I fall off the bandwagon for awhile (that WILL happen).  I am just going to work on getting back on and making small changes in my life that will lead to weight loss and better health.

I am a busy Mom of three, super excited about our holiday trip to Disney.


----------



## disney212

IllinoisMommy said:


> Joining because any extra motivation will help me and I love hearing about everyone's success
> 
> Name: Julie
> Start weight: 183, 5'9' and size 12
> Current weight: 176
> Goal weight: 155 and a solid size 10 at least for Christmas trip
> Plan: exercise 5 times/week, smaller portions and more veggies and fruit.
> 
> My philosophy is 'anything in moderation' and 'slow and steady wins the race'.  I loose weight slowly and will not beat myself up if I fall off the bandwagon for awhile (that WILL happen).  I am just going to work on getting back on and making small changes in my life that will lead to weight loss and better health.
> 
> I am a busy Mom of three, super excited about our holiday trip to Disney.



Welcome!  We are going in December too, maybe we will run into each other (hopefully a little less of each other, ha ha)!


----------



## saffsmom

name: sonia
age: 35
starting weight (may 1st): 190
current weight: 154

i do 40 minutes of cardio 5x/week and strength 3x/week

i had originally set a "disney" goal of 165 (by sept 30th)
i worked my butt off and was at 164 by the 1st of july!
reset my goals....145 by the end of september and 130 by the end of the year.

after a lot of thought, some research and a mini intervention from DH and the kids (i had apparently become totally unfun and cranky)
i have revised my goals. but more importantly i have revised my thinking.
so yes i still have some weight i want to lose.
and yes, i am continuing with my diet and exercise plan
but i am not going to be the food nazi....and i am not going to stress if i skip a work out....and i am going to enjoy my life, my kids, my husband.

so here is my new "real world", acheivable, maintainable, enjoyable and healthy goal!!!

sept 30th: 148lbs
dec 1st: 140lbs


----------



## IllinoisMommy

disney212 said:


> Welcome!  We are going in December too, maybe we will run into each other (hopefully a little less of each other, ha ha)!



That would be cool   It seems like the holidays are so far away- it is a beautiful summer day here- but it really is only four months


----------



## ladyfoundhertramp

On day 3 of eating better and its not so bad. I was a coke junkie and I am only drinking water and diet green tea and have noticed a HUGE amount of bloat gone just from taking away the soda. I am using the spark people app and its really great--I'm not obsessed with calorie counting but it was helpful last night when I had to eat out and didn't know what I wanted. I pick up a treadmill tomorrow and I have started step 1 of 30 day shred (i was sure i was dead after that workout monday!) 

I'm not getting on a scale everyday that's torture but I will check it once a month.


----------



## disney212

IllinoisMommy said:


> That would be cool   It seems like the holidays are so far away- it is a beautiful summer day here- but it really is only four months



Funny you say the 4 month part, it is EXACTLY 4 months until our trip from today!


----------



## smiles33

saffsmom said:


> name: sonia
> age: 35
> starting weight (may 1st): 190
> current weight: 154
> 
> i do 40 minutes of cardio 5x/week and strength 3x/week
> 
> i had originally set a "disney" goal of 165 (by sept 30th)
> i worked my butt off and was at 164 by the 1st of july!
> reset my goals....145 by the end of september and 130 by the end of the year.
> 
> after a lot of thought, some research and a mini intervention from DH and the kids (i had apparently become totally unfun and cranky)
> i have revised my goals. but more importantly i have revised my thinking.
> so yes i still have some weight i want to lose.
> and yes, i am continuing with my diet and exercise plan
> but i am not going to be the food nazi....and i am not going to stress if i skip a work out....and i am going to enjoy my life, my kids, my husband.
> 
> so here is my new "real world", acheivable, maintainable, enjoyable and healthy goal!!!
> 
> sept 30th: 148lbs
> dec 1st: 140lbs



Congratulations on such an amazing weight loss already!  Wow, that is an intense schedule but looks like it has totally paid off.


----------



## happiestever

Joining in here


----------



## MichaelAaronsmom09

So I'm new here, but hoping to follow you girlies to motivate me to keep going .  I've been dieting for two weeks now, and have already lost 7 lbs. I'm using my fitness pal to help me out. On a strict 1470 calorie diet and exercise 6 times a wk for an hr at the gym. So far I'm doing good, hoping to lost 43 more lbs by november. Congrats to all of you for losing the weight


----------



## MichaelAaronsmom09

Age: 23
Diet: 1470 calorie diet. No junk, nothing but water and powerade zero. Low sugar and carb
Exercise: 6x a wk. 45 minute cardio 15 minute core
Starting date: august 1, 2012
Sw: 210
Cw: 203.3
Disney weight:180
Gw: 140


----------



## judypriv

Checking in....

SW: 192.5
CW: 174.6
GW: 125
inches: - 30

I haven't lost any lbs since my last check in here 2 weeks ago BUT I am down another 4 inches so I can live with that! We're all doing great!


----------



## disney212

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps, jogging in the pool and walking
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 240
Total lbs lost: 10
Pounds lost this week: 1
Pounds left to lose: 41
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160

Everyone appears to be doing great!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## SouthernTaz

Down 35 pounds now!!! only 18 more to go to be back at my high school graduation weight!! (that was 20 years ago!!)

I would like to be slightly under that just so I can be a little piggy on this Thanksgiving Week trip!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

Name: Eoywin
Age: 35
Diet: None really - just trying not to eat junk / drink soda
Exercise: Running, Walking (I'm doing Couch to 5K) and Yoga
Start date: August 8, 2012
Start weight: 200
Current weight: 197
Total lbs lost: 3
Pounds lost this week: 1
Pounds left to lose: 37

Since my trip is over a year away, I'm really hoping to get down to my goal weight before then!


----------



## hulagirl87

Just checking in and feeling a little discouraged.   I haven't weighed myself in a couple weeks because I can feel like I haven't lost anything. If anything, I feel a bit heavier      I know my eating habits still aren't the greatest but I have been working out 6 mornings a week to the Biggest Loser Power walk DVD.  I'm really enjoying it but I just wish my brain could tell me to stop wandering into the kitchen.  

I really wanted to lose 10 lbs by Halloween and the other 10 by January.  I know it is doable but I'm just having such a hard time.

Congratulations to all those who are losing weight!   I know it's an amazing feeling.


----------



## KayTom

Just came across this thread by chance and would love to join! I agree with the PP that said how scary it is to realise your weight :0

Name: Kayleigh
Age: 25
Diet: Trying to eat healthier, 3 x per day, no fizzy drinks
Exercise: walking, kinect zumba, 30 day shred
Start date: 1st July
Start weight: 251.5
Current weight: 244
Total lbs lost: 7.5
Pounds left to lose: 45
Goal before January trip: 199
Overall goal: 168


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Would love to join too!!!


Start weight: 210
Current weight: 202
Target weight: 145
Target by Xmas: 180
Total Pounds lost: 8
Pounds left to lose: 57
Exercise: Zumba,running,cycling
Diet: ww, cutting down
Visiting: August 2013


----------



## disney212

hulagirl87 said:


> Just checking in and feeling a little discouraged.   I haven't weighed myself in a couple weeks because I can feel like I haven't lost anything. If anything, I feel a bit heavier      I know my eating habits still aren't the greatest but I have been working out 6 mornings a week to the Biggest Loser Power walk DVD.  I'm really enjoying it but I just wish my brain could tell me to stop wandering into the kitchen.
> 
> I really wanted to lose 10 lbs by Halloween and the other 10 by January.  I know it is doable but I'm just having such a hard time.
> 
> Congratulations to all those who are losing weight!   I know it's an amazing feeling.





Hang in there!  We all have times like that.  The important thing is to accept the fact that someones almost everyone wanders into the kitchen.  Instead of beating yourself up try to move on.  Focus on another walk, a hobby or activity.  I have a store about a mile from my house and I tell myself if I really want it I will walk up to the store and get.  Sometimes I do walk up there but 99% of the time I make it there it ends ups that the craving has passed and I added in an extra walk.  Win/Win in my book.


----------



## disney212

KayTom said:


> Just came across this thread by chance and would love to join! I agree with the PP that said how scary it is to realise your weight :0
> 
> Name: Kayleigh
> Age: 25
> Diet: Trying to eat healthier, 3 x per day, no fizzy drinks
> Exercise: walking, kinect zumba, 30 day shred
> Start date: 1st July
> Start weight: 251.5
> Current weight: 244
> Total lbs lost: 7.5
> Pounds left to lose: 45
> Goal before January trip: 199
> Overall goal: 168



We have almost the exact same goals!  Good luck!


----------



## disney212

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps, jogging in the pool and walking
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 238
Total lbs lost: 12
Pounds lost this week: 2
Pounds left to lose: 39
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160

Everyone appears to be doing great! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MOMMY2ANTHONY&SOFIA

MOMMY2ANTHONY&SOFIA said:
			
		

> Heading WDW on 9/15/12.  Hoping to lose about 20 - 25 more pounds before then!
> 
> Name: Jenn
> Age: 34
> Location: CT
> Type of diet: Weight Watchers
> Excercise: haven't really started that part yet
> Start date of diet: 1/18/12
> Goal: 130
> Height: 5'1"
> Weight at start of diet: 219.6
> Weight loss to date: 29.6



UPDATE.........

Exercise: mostly Zumba 3-4 times a week

Weight loss to date: 55!!!!   

I reached my personal Disney goal and we don't leave for 3 more weeks!!  Hoping to lose another 5-10 pounds by then!!


----------



## judypriv

^^^ yay!


----------



## judypriv

Checking in....

SW: 192.5
CW: 174.2
GW: 125
inches: - 30


----------



## ctl

I have sadly put on 7.5 lbs over the past 4 weeks since I stopped my diet and quit exercising.  (I got plantar fascitiis, so that stopped the walking). I had lost 44lbs over a year, but I went on vacation and got lazy and indulged and then fell completely off the diet wagon. I was feeling discouraged, but y'all have given me the push I need to get back on my diet and try to stay within my acceptable weight range.  I'm going to try and get back on the acceptable things to eat plan today! Thanks everyone.


----------



## wynntx

ctl said:
			
		

> I have sadly put on 7.5 lbs over the past 4 weeks since I stopped my diet and quit exercising.  (I got plantar fascitiis, so that stopped the walking). I had lost 44lbs over a year, but I went on vacation and got lazy and indulged and then fell completely off the diet wagon. I was feeling discouraged, but y'all have given me the push I need to get back on my diet and try to stay within my acceptable weight range.  I'm going to try and get back on the acceptable things to eat plan today! Thanks everyone.



I tried Food Lovers Diet and gained 4 pounds, so I know how you feel. Talked to a friend who gained on it too so I don't feel as bad.  My DH and I are putting together my new treadmill tonight. I plan to use it daily, at least 5 days per week. I have 3 months and hope to lose 20 pounds at least.  Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## judypriv

Opps. I added wrong. 


SW: 192.5
CW: 173.8
GW: 125
inches: - 30 

I hit another mini goal of 5 % from my first 10 loss, my next mini goal is 20 lbs which is just one away (I lose SOOOOO slowly I celebrate all my mini goals!).  After that, pre first baby weight!


----------



## saffsmom

checking in...

name: sonia
age: 35
starting weight: 190
current weight: 150
goal: 148 (sept 30th trip to WDW) / 138 (nov 30th)

the last couple of weeks i have been much more relaxed. 
still staying within my calorie range (1200-1550), cut back on cardio (was doing 40min 6x/week!) and am still losing!!!
and i feel awesome....which is so much more important to me that the numbers on the scale.


----------



## TriniandBre

Hello, I want to try and join in on the weight loss. I want to not look like a "very fluffy" person on the tower of terror in the pictures for my next trip.  

Age: 30
Starting Weight: hahaha I'm afraid of the scale, lets just say too much
Goal Weight: any loss in my book is good (It'd be nice to be a size 18 again, my pre two kids size I'm now in size 22s)
Height: 5'8
Exercise: All I can do is walking exercises (heart doctors orders)

I think since my oldest started kindergarten I am going to take advantage of that and go walking in the day time even if it's just up the road and back again every day. I also might try the Weight Watchers program again because I was doing great on that last year. I was losing close to 7 pounds each week without even trying too hard. (probably water weight)


----------



## alizesmom

Subbing I have till Dec 2013 to reach my Mickey Goal. 
Age: 59
TW: 197
GW: 125
Ht: 5' 1"
Plan: walking and moderated eating


----------



## danicaca

OK, I will join in on the erm, fun! Looked at our pics from our 2010 trip, and I am determined not to look like that again! Here we go:

Name: Danica
Age: 37
Location: Lincoln, Nebraska
Type of diet: reduced calorie/fat - using My Fitness Pal
Excercise: Power 90, walking/running inside and out
Start date of diet: May 2012
Goal: 140 
Weight at start of diet: 219
Current weight: 192, 27 pounds down!
I really hope to start running again after I have lost a bit more weight. Really looking forward to running at POR in May!


----------



## saffsmom

saffsmom said:


> checking in...
> 
> name: sonia
> age: 35
> starting weight: 190
> current weight: 150
> goal: 148 (sept 30th trip to WDW) / 138 (nov 30th)
> 
> the last couple of weeks i have been much more relaxed.
> still staying within my calorie range (1200-1550), cut back on cardio (was doing 40min 6x/week!) and am still losing!!!
> and i feel awesome....which is so much more important to me that the numbers on the scale.


name: sonia
age: 35
starting weight: 190
goal weight: 148 (sept 30 trip to wdw) / 138 (nov 30)
current weight: 148.8

I have a "normal" BMI!!!!!! woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## judypriv

^^^^ great job sonia!


----------



## saffsmom

judypriv said:


> ^^^^ great job sonia!


thanks!
i've worked really hard and i am proud of myself.
for some reaason i have a hard time showing that in real life...it feels good 
to be able to "shout" about it here!!!


----------



## MichaelAaronsmom09

saffsmom said:
			
		

> thanks!
> i've worked really hard and i am proud of myself.
> for some reaason i have a hard time showing that in real life...it feels good
> to be able to "shout" about it here!!!





How did you do it? I'm happy for you =)

I keep losing my motivation to lose the weight that I need to. Its hard when my husband won't cooperate and can eat anything he wants =/


----------



## saffsmom

MichaelAaronsmom09 said:


> How did you do it? I'm happy for you =)
> 
> I keep losing my motivation to lose the weight that I need to. Its hard when my husband won't cooperate and can eat anything he wants =/


i stayed between 1200 - 1550 calories each day (with an odd "cheat " day thrown in...but by that i mean 1700-1800 calories, not going crazy)
most meals i ended up preparing 3 different things....something for the girls, something for husband and something for myself. soooo frustrating.
it is extra hard not to give in to temptation when you are surrounded by it
to make matters worse...i work in a pizza shop!!!!! talk about temptation.
i learned quickly how to make "healthy" versions of stuff so i didn't feel deprived

i started out doing 3xstationary bike(20 min) and 3xstrength
within 6 weeks i was doing 6xcardio(40 min) and 3xstrength
i went a little nuts for awhile...hubby and the kids talked me down from the edge though.
so now i try to work out 3x week...about 30 min cardio/20 min strength.
experimenting with long walks (60 min)....looking forward to entering a "weight maintenance" phase and i think walking is a more sustainable activity long term for me.

i track on SparkPeople.com
as for motivation? i stole a line from my little sister (she lost 40lbs a few years back and has kept most of it off since)
"i hate running but i hate being fat more"
(i don't run...unless someone is chasing me with a weapon! but the meaning still applies!)


----------



## disney212

weekly check in
Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps, jogging in the pool and walking
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 238
Total lbs lost: 12
Pounds lost this week: 0
Pounds left to lose: 39
Goal before December trip: 199
Overall goal: 160

I had a no loss no gain week.  I worked a lot this week and didn't exercise as much as I should have so I will take the no gain!!!!


----------



## IllinoisMommy

Checking in....this is always a tough time of year for me.  I am back at work and the kids are in school- back to the routine of homework, football practices, and late evenings with curriculum nights at my kids' school and my job.  So I often get sidetracked from my exercise routine and don't have sit-down dinners.  But I am happy to say I have lost a pound since school started (about two weeks ago).  I have tried to get back on the treadmill and walk the dog more.  Also taking more fresh fruit and salads in my lunches (love them both). 

SW: 183 (Dec 2011)
CW: 175
GW: 160 (Dec 2012) but really just happy as long as I am losing  

Keep up the good work, everyone


----------



## nemajovc

ctl said:
			
		

> I have sadly put on 7.5 lbs over the past 4 weeks since I stopped my diet and quit exercising.  (I got plantar fascitiis, so that stopped the walking). I had lost 44lbs over a year, but I went on vacation and got lazy and indulged and then fell completely off the diet wagon. I was feeling discouraged, but y'all have given me the push I need to get back on my diet and try to stay within my acceptable weight range.  I'm going to try and get back on the acceptable things to eat plan today! Thanks everyone.



I've got mild planters try searching shoes I use MBT and sketchers also try biking stretching a must. It can get better good luck


----------



## saffsmom

saffsmom said:


> name: sonia
> age: 35
> starting weight: 190
> goal weight: 148 (sept 30 trip to wdw) / 138 (nov 30)
> current weight: 148.8
> 
> I have a "normal" BMI!!!!!! woo hoo!!!!!!


checking in!

name: sonia
age: 35
starting weight: 190
goal weight: 144 (sept 30th trip to wdw) / 136 (nov 30th) / 130 (someday!)
current weight: 146

my goal weights keep sliding downwards as i continue to lose...
i figure my body will tell me when i am close to a "final" weight by slowing down the rate at which i lose. 
at that point i will switch to a maintenance plan and see if i can keep it off!


----------



## disney212

check in
Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps, jogging in the pool and walking
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 237
Total lbs lost: 13
Pounds lost this week: 1
Pounds left to lose: 27
Goal before December trip: 210 revised up a bit due to some health issues since I started, I would still love 199 but it may not be doable and I don't want to set myself up for failure...
Overall goal: 160
 Only a 1 pound loss but a loss is a loss, I worked a lot this week and didn't exercise as much as I should have so I will take pound loss!!!


----------



## saffsmom

check in

name: sonia
age: 35
diet: tracking calories

starting weight: 190
goal weight: 144 (sept 30 trip to WDW) / 138 (nov 30)
current weight: 144.8

almost there!!! (at goal weight #1 and WDW!!!!!)


----------



## ladyfoundhertramp

Checking in!!

I am down 7lbs in 4 weeks--i count calories and exercise (walking, zumba, a jillian dvd or pilates dvd 4times a week)

I have 29 more lbs to lose to reach my goal. I am actually finding myself to be happy with the change in my diet and exercise. I feel better and sleep better at night on workout days. 

Now we are getting into the food months (football tailgates, halloween, thanksgiving-new years) but I am not going to give in.  Today I made low fat/low calorie buffalo and taco dips for football tomorrow. 

went to chic fila today and ordered a grilled chicken sandwich and a fruit cup with a water, my mom asked me how i do it and i said its easy..I'm done being fat!  Keep going ladies!


----------



## quandrea

Hi all.  I'm headed down in one month exactly.  I want to lose a few pounds before my 40th birthday weekend.  I have about ten pounds of 'baby weight' left.  |Not sure I can still call it baby weight after three years.  Anyway, we'll be staying at Animal Kingdom and going to Mickey's not so scary halloween party.  Hoping to have almost the entire ten off in the month.  Doing Weight Watchers Points Plus.  I became a lifetime member after the birth of my first daughter eight year ago and I find it works.  Don't like the tracking, but what can you do.  Looking forward to being part of this thread.


----------



## alizesmom

Took awhile to get started but down 4 pounds!


----------



## danicaca

Good job everybody! It is inspiring to hear all of your stories! This week was ok for me, weight stayed the same, but on Friday, I broke my foot. No more walking for me, or working out for that matter! I am going to still do my weight lifting portion of Power 90 sitting down, but I will be seriously limited otherwise for the next 4-6 weeks. I need some motivation to really watch what I eat since I wont be burning all of those extra calories! Now watch, the next few weeks will actually be better than the previous months! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

I'm joining in folks! Have to hold myself accountable 
About 5 years ago I needed to loose 62lbs to hit my goal weight before a WDW trip, proud to say I lost 45lbs in less than 4 months, and kept it off for over 4 yrs, but never got around to losing that last 20lbs or so. Well, last December I had major back pain, diagnosed with spondylolisthesis (say that 10 times fast ), anyway I couldn't walk/move much less exercise. I had spinal fusion surgery this past March and have slowly been able to increase my activity. I cannot lift more than 30lbs total for 18 more months, and am limited on exercising. Anyway, doing nothing since early December 2011 has put 20lbs back on me. We are planning WDW in February for birthdays and I want to drop 40lbs and finally reach my goal. Even if I don't make it to WDW, my birthday is my goal! Monday, Oct. 1 is my start date.


----------



## alizesmom

Good luck Splash!


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

alizesmom said:


> Good luck Splash!



Thank You!
I knew DISers would encourage me!


----------



## saffsmom

checking in...

name: sonia
age: 35
starting weight (may 1st): 190lbs
goal weight: (sept 30th trip to wdw) 144lbs / (nov 30th) 138lbs
diet: tracking calories
exercise: walking, zumba, strength...

current weight: 141

holy hannah i did it!!!!!!


----------



## alizesmom

saffsmom said:
			
		

> checking in...
> 
> name: sonia
> age: 35
> starting weight (may 1st): 190lbs
> goal weight: (sept 30th trip to wdw) 144lbs / (nov 30th) 138lbs
> diet: tracking calories
> exercise: walking, zumba, strength...
> 
> current weight: 141
> 
> holy hannah i did it!!!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## ladyfoundhertramp

Checking in 

Its been 6 weeks since i started my weight loss journey and I have never felt better!!

I am walking 2 times a week and 3 days a week doing jillians 30 day shred. i also get some zumba in for fun.

Starting Weight (aug 17) 191lbs   eeekk!!
Weigh In today (sept 29) 179lbs  

I have 24lbs to go ... but I am finally commited and loving this new lifestyle!


----------



## DW2010

I wish I would have seen this when I started.  Congrats to everyone for their weight-loss and good luck to everyone still on their journey.  I didn't quite make my goal but I was only a couple of pounds from it.  If I can do this, anyone can.  I had no motivation in the beginning but I just took it day by day.  

name: Jessica
age: 30 but 29 when I started
starting weight: 165lbs
goal weight: 135lbs by October 1st
diet: tracking calories
exercise: walking/jogging on treadmill
weight as of 9/29/12:  137.6lbs


----------



## saffsmom

name: sonia
age: 35
starting weight: 190 (may 1st)
goal: 144 (sept 30th trip to wdw)

current weight: 141

thank you all for your encouragement and support!
the idea of "losing weight for mickey" may have gotten me started but this whole journey has changed my life!
in less than 10 hours we ill do the "Big Reveal" for our girls and head out to the airport to begin our magical family adventure at DISNEY!!!!!


----------



## smiles33

saffsmom said:


> name: sonia
> age: 35
> starting weight: 190 (may 1st)
> goal: 144 (sept 30th trip to wdw)
> 
> current weight: 141
> 
> thank you all for your encouragement and support!
> the idea of "losing weight for mickey" may have gotten me started but this whole journey has changed my life!
> in less than 10 hours we ill do the "Big Reveal" for our girls and head out to the airport to begin our magical family adventure at DISNEY!!!!!



Congratulations!!! That is so impressive.  Hope you and your family are having an amazing time!


----------



## Eoywin

I haven't weighed in a while - I should do that.

But I just finished the 3rd week of Couch to 5K. My motivation to keep going is the thought of being able to do one of the runDisney races, hopefully in 2014.


----------



## disney212

Having major back problems and may have to go on for ANOTHER surgery.  I was put back on steroids over the last month and gained back 7 of the pounds that I had lost.  I am down but not out.  I have adjusted my goal for my cruise in October 2013 instead of our December 2012 trip.  At this point my goal for my December trip is to just be able to walk and not be in constant pain.

Name: Lane
Age: 45
Diet: Portion control
Exercise: swimming laps, jogging in the pool and walking
Start date: June 15
Start weight: 250
Current weight: 245
Total lbs lost: 5
Pounds lost this week: +7
Pounds left to lose: 46
Goal before October 2013 Cruise and WDW trip: 175
Overall goal: 160


----------



## mom2val

[


----------



## ksloane

Name: Kimberly
Age: 32
Diet: Body By Vi/Calorie Watching at My Fitness Pal (username krsloane if anyone wants to friend me)
Exercise: not enough!  Just started Couch to 5K
Start date: July 17
Start weight: 191
Current weight: 172.4
Total lbs lost: 18.6
Pounds left to lose: 27.4
Goal before June 2013 WDW trip: 145


----------



## KristiKat

Started my diet yesterday. Doctor says I need to lose weight and have high cholesterol. Also I want to be thinner for our Disney vacation in Feb. I know I won't be at my goal weight by then but hope to have lost at least 20lbs by then. 

Name: Kristi
Age: 35
Start weight: 170
Goal weight: 130
Diet: Nutrisystem
Exercise: Walk whenever I can. Work a minimum of 45 hours a week and two kids, hard to have a routine.


----------



## KristiKat

KristiKat said:


> Started my diet yesterday. Doctor says I need to lose weight and have high cholesterol. Also I want to be thinner for our Disney vacation in Feb. I know I won't be at my goal weight by then but hope to have lost at least 20lbs by then.
> 
> Name: Kristi
> Age: 35
> Start weight: 170
> Goal weight: 130
> Diet: Nutrisystem
> Exercise: Walk whenever I can. Work a minimum of 45 hours a week and two kids, hard to have a routine.



Well, I made it through Thanksgiving and still managed to lose weight. I'm down 8lbs and am now at 162. I've been keeping on track with the NurtiSystem except on Thanksgiving but I've also been keeping my calories at 1200 per day.


----------



## Mickeyismyname143

We need to bring this thread back!!! I loved reading success stories and even the ones who had trouble. It kept me motivated and inspired!


----------



## dec2009mama

*Name*: dec2009mama
*Age:* 35
*Diet:* Calorie Watching at My Fitness Pal (username dec2009mama if anyone wants to friend me)

*Exercise:* starting in January  classes 2x a week & gym 1x a week plus standing at work for at least 4-6 hours a day

*Start date:* watching what I eat now / exercise Jan 1
*Start weight:* 160
*Current weight: *148
*Total lbs lost:* 12
*Pounds left to lose:* 18

*Goal before March 15 2013 WDW trip:* 130


----------



## Musicalmommy

I am on board with you guys! I am ready to get in shape for our trip. I have a GREAT idea! See below under Exersize.

We are cruising in Feb on the Dream and following that up with a few days at Disney!

It will be my first cruise! 

Name: Kara
Age:32
Current weight. 156.6
Goal weight: 145 (the super hard last 10 lbs)
Diet: Loose old school WW since that is what I know.
Exersize:
*THe Disney Movie Marathon Marathon Exersize Plan!*
 Once my kids find out about our February Trip (to be opened at Christmas) I am sure we will start in on watching Disney Movies. My eliptical is set up right by our projection screen. So my goal is whenever they sit down to watch a Disney Movie to prep for the trip... I will park it on the eliptial for the show. My goal is to be able to make it through a full length animated Disney Feature at a certian pace by trip time! 
Also some toning exersizes for buns thighs, and sit ups for my gut on non movie days. Right now I am doing it with Christmas Movies until I can call it by it's real name after Christmas presents are opened.

Anyone want to try out my Disney Movie Marathon Marathon challenge???


----------



## KristiKat

Musicalmommy said:
			
		

> I am on board with you guys! I am ready to get in shape for our trip. I have a GREAT idea! See below under Exersize.
> 
> We are cruising in Feb on the Dream and following that up with a few days at Disney!
> 
> It will be my first cruise!
> 
> Name: Kara
> Age:32
> Current weight. 156.6
> Goal weight: 145 (the super hard last 10 lbs)
> Diet: Loose old school WW since that is what I know.
> Exersize:
> THe Disney Movie Marathon Marathon Exersize Plan!
> Once my kids find out about our February Trip (to be opened at Christmas) I am sure we will start in on watching Disney Movies. My eliptical is set up right by our projection screen. So my goal is whenever they sit down to watch a Disney Movie to prep for the trip... I will park it on the eliptial for the show. My goal is to be able to make it through a full length animated Disney Feature at a certian pace by trip time!
> Also some toning exersizes for buns thighs, and sit ups for my gut on non movie days. Right now I am doing it with Christmas Movies until I can call it by it's real name after Christmas presents are opened.
> 
> Anyone want to try out my Disney Movie Marathon Marathon challenge???



Sounds like a good exercise plan to me.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dec2009mama

Great job to those who have lost weight so far!
I have started tracking my food intake (about 75% of the time) on my fitness pal and it is hard getting used to consuming 1200 cal a day!

How is everyone else feeling?   hungry like me?


----------



## Ellsbells

Hi everyone I love this idea.
I was already on a diet before I knew I was going to Disney but know I am going in June I won't to look at my Disney pics this time round and be a little more happier when looking at them! Also I want to surprise my family who I wont have seen in 22 months!
Name: Elie
Age: 20
Location: Chicago
Type of diet: Calorie watching
Excercise: Gym everyday. PT session 2x a week
Start date of diet: 09/03/2012
Goal: 160
Weight at start of diet: 245
Weight loss to date: 214

 I read through a lot of the post well done everyone


----------



## Jacindyyy

dec2009mama said:
			
		

> Great job to those who have lost weight so far!
> I have started tracking my food intake (about 75% of the time) on my fitness pal and it is hard getting used to consuming 1200 cal a day!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?   hungry like me?



I'm using my fitness pal too. I've been using it a few months now so I'm getting used to the 1200 calorie a day limit so much that some days I don't even reach it!
I've lost 6 kilos (around 13.4 pounds) so far and leave for the States in 4 weeks. Hoping to knock off a couple more kilos by then!


----------



## KristiKat

dec2009mama said:


> Great job to those who have lost weight so far!
> I have started tracking my food intake (about 75% of the time) on my fitness pal and it is hard getting used to consuming 1200 cal a day!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?   hungry like me?



The 1200 calories can be a killer some days. It was hard to get used to at first but I do much better now and find I don't get as hungry. Today was an off day for me. I had to work out of town and was on the road a lot so didn't stick with the 1200 calories. I did notice that I filled up fast and ended up not eating all my meals. Getting back on track after Thanksgiving was hard as well.


----------



## AllisonK

So I just found this thread. I started losing weight last fall with the goal to lose some weight for my Disney trip back in January, actually, and I've definitely kept it going and am still losing, so I figured I'd join in.

Name: Allison
Age: 23, but was 22 when I started
Type of diet: Portion control
Exercise: Gym 3-4x per week, I aim for 4, though
Date started: Mid-November 2011
Starting weight: 215
Goal: 155 (I'm only 5'4" but have always been solid with muscular legs and big bones, so I'm taking that into account and I think 155 is a reasonable goal)
Current weight: 180, dropped 2 sizes in jeans, 3 in dress pants, 1 in shirts (I am very broad - I have linebacker shoulders haha)

I love junk food. It's hard. And I'm a really picky eater - I'm not big into salads and such. I've learned to love Weight Watchers meals and get them on sale to bring to work for dinner. Although since I was transferred to a different office in February it's MUCH easier to bring my dinner now as we have a working microwave and an actual refrigerator, which we didn't have in my old office. I say that if I work 22 shifts in a month, I bring my dinner 21 of them (or, I'm lucky in that I still live at home and 5 minutes from work so once in a while if my mother cooks she will bring me whatever she and my dad are eating).


----------



## Jacindyyy

At 6.7 kilos now. 3.3 more would be great by the time I leave in a little over 3 weeks but will be hard. So just aiming for 2.


----------



## aml3679

I have decided to sign up for Weight Watchers!

My husband and I have a 12 day trip planned next December.  I am a Type 2 Diabetic and I have arthritis which has been acting up because it is so cold out.

I currently weigh 222 and would like to weigh 150 by next December.


----------



## KristiKat

Found out the other day that our scale is wrong. Got a new one. Bad news is I weigh more than I thought. I still lost those 8 lbs but started at a higher weight than I originally thought which is just a bit discouraging. Guess I need to change my stats a little and begin a new.

Name: Kristi
Age: 35
Start weight: 167
Goal weight: 130
Diet: Nutrisystem
Exercise: Walk whenever I can. Work a minimum of 45 hours a week and two kids, hard to have a routine.


----------



## Jacindyyy

Now have lost a little over 7 kilos. (About 15.6 pounds). Slowly getting there!


----------



## JennyLynn21

My husband & I have been talking about possibly going to WDW in December of 2013. I use to be more comfortable with my size but within the past 5 months or so I've gotten more curves then this girl would like. I'm a small person, and have a petite curvy type figure, but with all the extra weight there is not many places to put it, and I've gotten uncomfortable in my own skin!!

Name : Jenny
Age   : 24
Weight: 148 (the most I've ever weighed) 
height: 5'2
goal weight: 130 - 135. I am a curvy girl and don't want to lose all of my curves.. just the ones around my belly! 

I am going to try to eliminate pop from my diet, and 'junk food'. Also try to eat breakfast in the mornings, so by lunch im not starving. Sometimes I am so hungry I just grab the first snack I see. I do have a gym membership which I use to visit regularly but I kind of fell out of that schedule. 

My husband has a never ending pit of a stomach and does not gain a pound!! Soo annoying. 

Wish me luck


----------



## Bnb0627

Found this thread, hoping it helps motivate me!! In 2011 I lost 37lbs in 3-4 months and unfortunately I have put back on about 20lbs in 2012. I really miss all the energy I had when I was making better food choices and exercising. We have a trip planned for April 29th 2013 and I would really like to be in better shape. 

Age: 29  Height: 5'3
Start/Current Weight: 188
Vacation Goal Weight: 150
Overall Goal Weight: 130
Diet: Low Carb, smaller portions, cut out pasta, bread, soda, junk food
Exercise: Ughhhh if I have to lol. I have P90X that has been sitting in a box since February. Won't start that until January it requires too much time and December is a busy month I sometimes work 16hr days!!!


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## KristiKat

mom2val said:
			
		

> Update---
> 
> Start 11-4-11 weight 277
> Today 12-15-12 weight 180
> Goal somewhere @145 - 155
> 
> Counting calories, low fat, low carbs, nothing fried,
> 
> I have gone from tight size 3xl shirts to roomy size large. Pants have gone from size 26 to size 12/14. I have lost 10 inches from my waist!



Awesome! Your doing great!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## melindae10

I am joing in! We are leaving in 114 days and I am using Mickey as a movtivation to get me going!
Name: Melinda
Age: 33
Diet: Low Carb, Clean eating, sort of
Exercise: Cardio and strength training hoping to workout 8-10 times per week
Starting weight: 227
Goal Weight: 180, I would like to lose more after Disney, but this is my goal by the end of April 

I have already lost 8 pounds in the last few months with just busting my butt in the gym but not really changing my eating.  Now I plan on changing my eating!  I have made the goal to not eat out until we get to Disney. Might be harder on my kids than me!  Also plan on working out in the morning and then going back to the gym in the evenings with my husband, it really is the only way I can seem to get my body to shed weight...sigh!  Let the adventure begin!


----------



## disney212

I fell off the wagon in September.  I have suffered from many health issues the last 4 years and I had just given up hope after one wrong diagnosis after another!  I decided yesterday that 2013 would be different.  I got some vitamins and decided I may not be able to control everything that goes on with my body but that I am 100% sure I would feel better if I lost the weight.  This is my final effort, if this doesn't work then I am resolved that I will have weight loss surgery as I am hoping that motivates me as I had 5 surgeries in 2012 and really don't want to have one in 2013!  Here is wishing us ALL a HEALTHIER 2013!  

Name: Lane
Re-starting weight: 245 (luckily I am did not gain any "extra" back when I fell off the wagon)
Pounds lost this week: 0 (just starting)
Total Pounds lost:0
Ultimate Goal: 160 by January 2014
Goal for October 2013 trip and DCL Cruise: 180
Age: 45
Plan: eat healthier and don't let not feeling well stop me from exercising

Any and all tips and encouragement are welcome!


----------



## disney212

melindae10 said:


> I am joing in! We are leaving in 114 days and I am using Mickey as a movtivation to get me going!
> Name: Melinda
> Age: 33
> Diet: Low Carb, Clean eating, sort of
> Exercise: Cardio and strength training hoping to workout 8-10 times per week
> Starting weight: 227
> Goal Weight: 180, I would like to lose more after Disney, but this is my goal by the end of April
> 
> I have already lost 8 pounds in the last few months with just busting my butt in the gym but not really changing my eating.  Now I plan on changing my eating!  I have made the goal to not eat out until we get to Disney. Might be harder on my kids than me!  Also plan on working out in the morning and then going back to the gym in the evenings with my husband, it really is the only way I can seem to get my body to shed weight...sigh!  Let the adventure begin!



8 lbs is AWESOME!  Keep up the good work!  I am the same way in the fact I have to exercise to lose weight!


----------



## disney212

AllisonK said:


> So I just found this thread. I started losing weight last fall with the goal to lose some weight for my Disney trip back in January, actually, and I've definitely kept it going and am still losing, so I figured I'd join in.
> 
> Name: Allison
> Age: 23, but was 22 when I started
> Type of diet: Portion control
> Exercise: Gym 3-4x per week, I aim for 4, though
> Date started: Mid-November 2011
> Starting weight: 215
> Goal: 155 (I'm only 5'4" but have always been solid with muscular legs and big bones, so I'm taking that into account and I think 155 is a reasonable goal)
> Current weight: 180, dropped 2 sizes in jeans, 3 in dress pants, 1 in shirts (I am very broad - I have linebacker shoulders haha)
> 
> I love junk food. It's hard. And I'm a really picky eater - I'm not big into salads and such. I've learned to love Weight Watchers meals and get them on sale to bring to work for dinner. Although since I was transferred to a different office in February it's MUCH easier to bring my dinner now as we have a working microwave and an actual refrigerator, which we didn't have in my old office. I say that if I work 22 shifts in a month, I bring my dinner 21 of them (or, I'm lucky in that I still live at home and 5 minutes from work so once in a while if my mother cooks she will bring me whatever she and my dad are eating).



You post reminded me of myself on the big bone part!  I just told the doctor last week that I have always been a big girl but big like "an Amazon" now I am big like "Roseanne".  I thought he was going to die of laughter!


----------



## disney212

mom2val said:


> Update---
> 
> Start 11-4-11 weight 277
> Today 12-15-12 weight 180
> Goal somewhere @145 - 155
> 
> Counting calories, low fat, low carbs, nothing fried,
> 
> I have gone from tight size 3xl shirts to roomy size large. Pants have gone from size 26 to size 12/14. I have lost 10 inches from my waist!





all I can say is WOW!!!  You rock!


----------



## uagirl

I'm in!  The baby is 2 1/2, so I'm not sure I can get by with the baby weight excuse anymore.  We would like to have another baby this year, so until I am pregnant, my goal is to drop some weight.

Name: Liz
Age: 31
Location: Alabama (Roll Tide!)
Type of diet: Calorie Counting, maybe Weight Watchers
Excercise: Walking at lunch, elliptical at night.
Start date of diet: 1/1/13
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 160
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## erbeaman

Name: Amanda
Age: 36
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: Weight Watchers online
Excercise: Aiming to walk 3-4 days a week (hoping to up it as it becomes routine)
Start date of diet: 1/1/13
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 183
Weight loss to date: 0 

I really, really want to go to WDW during F&W festival with DH for an anniversary celebration!  I am going to book the trip soon, with the understanding that I'll cancel it if I am not close to my goal 45 days before the trip (within 10 lbs).  I'm hoping the fear of canceling will be motivating enough


----------



## mom2val

!


----------



## ksloane

Update Time


Name: Kimberly
Age: 33
Location: Texas
Type of diet: Body by Vi
Excercise: 20 Second Fitness, Leslie Sansone Walk Away the Pounds
Start date of diet: 7/16/12
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 191
Weight loss to date: 24.3 pounds!


----------



## melindae10

The ticker on my phone keeps going down.  It makes me excitied and nervous all at the same time!  I am excitied to get to Disney but at the same time I have less and less time to lose the weight!  I really want this to happen, but I also have to tell myself that something is better than nothing   I am just taking it day by day, making small goals, and hoping that is all works out in the end!


----------



## KristiKat

Well, I had a somewhat disappointing cardiologist appointment yesterday when I went back for my cholesterol check. High cholesterol runs in my family. One of the reasons I went on this diet was because the doctor told me to because I'm overweight and need to get my cholesterol down. Well, according to my doctor it has gone down but not enough. Ugh! Also, there scale is different from mine at home. It has me weighing more. I know I'm still losing the weight it's just that number irritates me and I don't know what scale is right and which is wrong. Anyway, here is my update according to my scale.

Name: Kristi
Age: 35
Start weight: 167
Current: 160
Goal weight: 130
Diet: Nutrisystem
Exercise: Walk whenever I can. Work a minimum of 45 hours a week and two kids, hard to have a routine. 

In all since I began at the beginning of November I've lost 15 lbs.


----------



## disney212

mom2val said:


> Thank you ! It has been a long road. Today I weighed in at 179.2. I bought my first size medium ralph lauren polo-- last one I bought was a size big 3x!



Keep up the good work!  I love Ralph. I can't wait until I can wear his "regular" sizes!


----------



## disney212

KristiKat said:


> Well, I had a somewhat disappointing cardiologist appointment yesterday when I went back for my cholesterol check. High cholesterol runs in my family. One of the reasons I went on this diet was because the doctor told me to because I'm overweight and need to get my cholesterol down. Well, according to my doctor it has gone down but not enough. Ugh! Also, there scale is different from mine at home. It has me weighing more. I know I'm still losing the weight it's just that number irritates me and I don't know what scale is right and which is wrong. Anyway, here is my update according to my scale.
> 
> Name: Kristi
> Age: 35
> Start weight: 167
> Current: 160
> Goal weight: 130
> Diet: Nutrisystem
> Exercise: Walk whenever I can. Work a minimum of 45 hours a week and two kids, hard to have a routine.
> 
> In all since I began at the beginning of November I've lost 15 lbs.



Don't get discouraged.  It is hard when you have little ones and job.  You are doing great, it took a long time to put on the weight (and giving birth twice!) so it won't come off over night!


----------



## tarzansmom

I'm in. Maybe you guys can help keep me on track.  Been struggling for two years to lose. 

Name: Lara 
Age: 33
Location: PA
Type of diet: 1200 calorie max each day
Exercise: yoga, Pilates, exercise ball, walking
Start date of diet: January 2010
Goal: 110 lbs
Weight at start date: 240 lbs 
Weight loss to date: 63 lbs


----------



## melindae10

KristiKat said:


> Well, I had a somewhat disappointing cardiologist appointment yesterday when I went back for my cholesterol check. High cholesterol runs in my family. One of the reasons I went on this diet was because the doctor told me to because I'm overweight and need to get my cholesterol down. Well, according to my doctor it has gone down but not enough. Ugh! Also, there scale is different from mine at home. It has me weighing more. I know I'm still losing the weight it's just that number irritates me and I don't know what scale is right and which is wrong. Anyway, here is my update according to my scale.
> 
> Name: Kristi
> Age: 35
> Start weight: 167
> Current: 160
> Goal weight: 130
> Diet: Nutrisystem
> Exercise: Walk whenever I can. Work a minimum of 45 hours a week and two kids, hard to have a routine.
> 
> In all since I began at the beginning of November I've lost 15 lbs.



The "correct" scale is the one you decide it to be.  You still lose the same amount of weight.  I think the one at home is your best bet!  I hope your doctor encouraged you since you are trying and have lost 7 pounds which is amazing all in itself!  Just keep going, you can do it!


----------



## melindae10

tarzansmom said:


> I'm in. Maybe you guys can help keep me on track.  Been struggling for two years to lose.
> 
> Name: Lara
> Age: 33
> Location: PA
> Type of diet: 1200 calorie max each day
> Exercise: yoga, Pilates, exercise ball, walking
> Start date of diet: January 2010
> Goal: 110 lbs
> Weight at start date: 240 lbs
> Weight loss to date: 63 lbs



I have been struggling my whole life!  But with 63 pounds already off, I think you are off to a great start and maybe you should be helping me! Fantastic!!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

trip but I just can't get motivated.  I am subscribing so that I can somehow get the motivation to lose some weight.  I don't have a lot to lose but it really weighs on me (no pun intended).  I haven't worn shorts for probably 2-3 years and I'll wear a bathing suit to camp but am in and out of the water quickly.  So its a real mental thing for me.

I'm a single MOm with 3 kids and extremely busy.  I need to make myself a priority too and am working on that as well.   LOL...lots to work on!  

Long story short...I'm subscribing and I'm not sure how it works but I'd love to report it on a weekly basis.  The last time I weighed in was 1/3/2013 and I was 184lbs.

My goal is 20 lbs which is long term.  My short term goal is just to somehow get motivated, make better choices, include exercise (which I love) in my daily schedule.  My trip is in May 2013 so not sure I can lose all 20 lbs by then but this is a change of life plan.  May take longer to lose...I'm older at 44 & noticed I am slower at alot of things....except eating.

So, Any help, advice, yelling at me would be appreciated.

Name: Joanne
Age: 44
Location: Maine
Type of Diet: more fruit & veggies, less bread, I need to calculate calories but I'm think a 1200 cal diet.
Exercise: treadmill, strength training
Startdate:  Today 1/13/13
Weight: 184
Goal: 164 - ultimate goal is 160 but I'll start with 20 lbs first
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## ksloane

JJ&JSMOM said:


> trip but I just can't get motivated.  I am subscribing so that I can somehow get the motivation to lose some weight.  I don't have a lot to lose but it really weighs on me (no pun intended).  I haven't worn shorts for probably 2-3 years and I'll wear a bathing suit to camp but am in and out of the water quickly.  So its a real mental thing for me.
> 
> I'm a single MOm with 3 kids and extremely busy.  I need to make myself a priority too and am working on that as well.   LOL...lots to work on!
> 
> Long story short...I'm subscribing and I'm not sure how it works but I'd love to report it on a weekly basis.  The last time I weighed in was 1/3/2013 and I was 184lbs.
> 
> My goal is 20 lbs which is long term.  My short term goal is just to somehow get motivated, make better choices, include exercise (which I love) in my daily schedule.  My trip is in May 2013 so not sure I can lose all 20 lbs by then but this is a change of life plan.  May take longer to lose...I'm older at 44 & noticed I am slower at alot of things....except eating.
> 
> So, Any help, advice, yelling at me would be appreciated.
> 
> Name: Joanne
> Age: 44
> Location: Maine
> Type of Diet: more fruit & veggies, less bread, I need to calculate calories but I'm think a 1200 cal diet.
> Exercise: treadmill, strength training
> Startdate:  Today 1/13/13
> Weight: 184
> Goal: 164 - ultimate goal is 160 but I'll start with 20 lbs first
> Weight loss to date: 0



Also a single mom. Not sure how old yours are, but I have one daughter and I've gotten her involved in my fitness routines.  She may not do them so well, but when I put in a workout video, she does them with me, and we play Dance games on Wii and do the Wii Fit and such together. I look at it as also teaching her to live a purposeful active life.

As far as counting calories, I'm a HUGE fan of My Fitness Pal. It's a free way to track calories and sooo easy. If you have a smartphone, it's a free app. And you can also just use their website if you don't have one.  If you join and want a friend, my username is krsloane.


----------



## lepinski

I'm in! ----------------------------------------------------------------Name: Laura Age: 46Location: New JerseyType of diet: Weight Watchers Excercise: Aiming to walk 3-4 days a week (hoping to up it as it becomes routine)Start date of diet: 1/11/13Goal: 180 for now still going for more but for Disney trip July 2013 Weight at start of diet: 220


----------



## Jenny52

I love this feed! I am going to subscribe! I have booked our next trip for October 2013- I haven't been in 12 years. It will be my 6 year old daughter's first trip and I want to be able to be in pictures- not just take them! I started WW Online on January 1st.

Starting weight- 275
Current weight- 265
Weight Loss To Date- 10

I want to start walking on my treadmill at home- just have to get it cleared out of our spare room! Can't wait to start chatting with fellow life-changers!


----------



## momimouse27

About to start a new weight loss program so I guess this is a good place to post!  Planning(hopefully) a trip to WDW in late May and I'd like to be at least 25 lbs lighter by then.  I'll be mall walking 3 miles three times a week and hopefully bike riding for about 45 minutes taper day twice a week.  I like using My Fitness pal.  

1 year ago I had a massive heart attack and I have eased back into my poor eating habits. . My problem is I like to eat out since I'm not the best cook, and it's hard to eat right doing that...

Now:  211
Final Goal:  165
Goal for Disney: 186


----------



## TriniandBre

Ok I am rejoining this. I think I am now better motivated to reach my goal weight loss. I will be trying to cut my food proportions in half as well as eat more veggies and healthy snacks. No soda, maybe try half of each month with no bread, lots of water and green tea. As far as exercise my kids and I will be walking. I just want to loose 50 pounds before our Disney trip in December. Of course I want to keep up what we will be doing so I can loose more and be healthier but I don't want to be extra Pooh Bear size for our pictures lol. The walking will prepare us for the tons of walking in December also. 

Starting weight: Pooh Bear
Goal: Lose 50 pounds before December
Exercise: Walking

I will be starting next month!!!! I'm excited.


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

We are going to Disney World in June.  My weight is something I've dealt with for years but things got worse after my second daughter was born.  Not the numbers on the scale, but my activity level, energy, and stamina.  Big concern at Disney!  I can't have the rest of them waiting on me because I can't keep up!  So I'm doing Weight Watchers and DD9 and I have started walking almost every day.  Hoping that I can stay motivated this time around! 



Start date: December 28th
Disney World: June 8th
Start weight: 245 lbs
Current weight: 239 lbs
Goal weight: 220 lbs (for this trip)


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

So I am on the Dis all the time getting tons of info for trip planning but I never post.

But I have been trying to get my weight under control for years so I think that I will join in.

Name: Gina
Age: 35
Starting weight (on 11/16/12): 218
Current weight: 205
Disney Trip Goal (August 2013): 160
Final Goal: 145 

I never went to Disney World as a kid but finally got a chance to go in August 1993 when I was 16 and fell in love with Disney World. Then didn't get to go again until a year after my husband and I got married in 2003 when I was 26, ten years later.

My weight was at about 160 during our August 2003 trip which was a very heavy weight for me at the time since I was only 105 pounds when I first met my hubby in 1995.

So we have been to WDW 3 more times since then in 2008 for DD7 first trip and then in 2010 for DS4 first trip and then in 2012 for DS1 first trip. Since I missed doing Disney as a kid I really wanted our kids to have the experience.

When I look at photos from our past three trips I am rarely in them (on purpose). I have been at least 200 pounds for each of those trips. So for the 20th anniversary of the first time I visited WDW I would really like to be in the photos and be happy doing it.

BTW: I know my name says Pizza Fry Girl but I have only had them once since starting in Nov, lol.


----------



## DharmaLou

Hi! Checking in for the first time - so glad to see there is something like this on the DIS!

Name: Katie
Age: 39 (40 in April - ugh)
Starting weight (on 1/22/13): 258
Current weight: 258
Disney Trip Goal (November 2014): 155
Final Goal: 155

I had my thyroid removed on 1/22/13. I have gained 100 lbs in the past 2 years and had Hashimoto's thyroid. 

My plan is to decrease carb intake/increase protein as I am borderline diabetic and increase activity, especially walking. I belong to a gym, but with the fatigue from long work days and thyroid issues, I rarely made it. My goal is once I come out of the surgery related fatigue and am released to exercise to start at least twice a week. I have followed Weight Watchers before and may incorporate that as well.


----------



## SnowWhite607

I wanna join!!!

Allyson, age 44
Starting weight: 204.4
Current Weight: 200.4
Goal weight: 184 (summer 2013), 164 (Christmas 2013)
Plan: eat healthier, no junk food, no fast food, lots and lots of water, Wii Just Dance and walking


----------



## TriniandBre

SnowWhite607 said:


> I wanna join!!!
> 
> Allyson, age 44
> Starting weight: 204.4
> Current Weight: 200.4
> Goal weight: 184 (summer 2013), 164 (Christmas 2013)
> Plan: eat healthier, no junk food, no fast food, lots and lots of water, Wii Just Dance and walking



I might have to get some Wii games like that. We have the Smurfs Dance game but I should get Just Dance games. Those games are great exercise and fun too


----------



## kittyninja

Jennifer, Age 18 (19 in 2 months)
Starting weight: 203 (Jan. 2)
Current weight: 192
Goal Dec. 2013: 125-130

Plan: Low-Carb for a month or two and then calorie counting both with wii fit and college gym.

Love this thread...inspires me so much!!! So does a Disney trip!!!


----------



## iceprincesskcl

I have to say I'm unbelievably glad I found this thread!!! I've been on here for a while and have been in the planning mode for my trip and am half to see there are other like minded people when it comes to planning food and weight watchers!!!!!

Name: Krista
Age: 28
Starting weight: 189.9 (Jan 11th)
Current Weight: 181.1
Goal weight: 165lbs


I look forward to losing with you all!!! Best of luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## jenifferf00

I think I'm going to join in. Last May DH and I planned our first trip to DW with our girls, I was determined to loose weight for our September trip, and he joined me in the quest. We both use my fitness pal to count calories and have started up again after a post vacation/holiday break. My original weight was 204 in April of 2012, my goal for September was 170, which I missed by 1.5 lbs. I was really proud of myself for sticking to it, it helped that my husband was on board, he lost 40 lbs in that same period. So now we have another vacation planned, and we've been working on removing the vacation/holiday lbs, plus getting down some more. So here's the stats.

Name: Jen
Age: 31
Starting weight: (Jan 1) 177.5
Current weight: 169.5
Goal weight: 150

I've been really lax with the exercise this time around and need to get back into it. I'm hoping to borrow a shred or p90x from a friend so I can kick my butt into gear. I have a big goal and just over 3 months to hit it. But I'm determined, and I feel so good with what I've done, it makes the continuation that much better.


----------



## Stefjp

Joining! I'm not an unhealthy eater, I struggle with portion sizes - I work in finance so am at a desk most of the day while my partner has a physical job -and I can easily eat as much as him! It's difficult as I'd I cooker lighter meals he snacks afterwards, which makes me want to est more ! I have no will power! I also drink too much so lots of empty calories!!

I am 165 cm tall and currently weight 155lbs. I'd love to get down to 140lb for my trip, that's 15lbs to loose in 12 weeks. 

Here goes nothing!


----------



## zaz

I'm in too.  Wishing to loose 25 pounds until may.


Cutting wine is priority number 1!!!! Then cutting meal sizes!


----------



## ksloane

Update Time Again


Name: Kimberly
Age: 33
Location: Texas
Type of diet: Body by Vi
Excercise: 20 Second Fitness, Leslie Sansone Walk Away the Pounds
Start date of diet: 7/16/12
Goal: 150
Weight at start of diet: 191
Weight loss to date: 28 pounds! 

Getting close, but the weight is falling off slower now.


----------



## mccartcm

Joining in! I went to Disney 2 years ago with my family and I HATE looking at pictures from that trip! I am going this July with my boyfriend and want to look good. (Also in case I get the ring I REALLY want to look good for the pictures!

Start weight: 170
Age: 26
Disney Date: 7/6/2013
Goal Weight: 130

Getting back in insanity to help get there!


----------



## Jacindyyy

I'm back from Disney and the rest of my trip around America and I lost weight whilst away! Must have been the walking because I ate so much bad food!

Am now down 18.5 pounds.


----------



## momimouse27

Ksloane, how long have you used walk away the pounds?  I saw this recently and thought about checking it out.  Have you had results with it yet?


----------



## DharmaLou

ksloane said:


> Update Time Again
> 
> 
> Name: Kimberly
> Age: 33
> Location: Texas
> Type of diet: Body by Vi
> Excercise: 20 Second Fitness, Leslie Sansone Walk Away the Pounds
> Start date of diet: 7/16/12
> Goal: 150
> Weight at start of diet: 191
> Weight loss to date: 28 pounds!
> 
> Getting close, but the weight is falling off slower now.



Hi Kimberly! It's Katie from MomDot


----------



## ksloane

momimouse27 said:


> Ksloane, how long have you used walk away the pounds?  I saw this recently and thought about checking it out.  Have you had results with it yet?



I've used them off an on for years. I've always seen results and pretty quick when I stick with it. I'm only using it twice a week right now as I'm focusing on the 20 Second Fitness dvds right now. I'm a huge fan though. I probably have 10 different dvds.



DharmaLou said:


> Hi Kimberly! It's Katie from MomDot



Hey Katie!!!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

I use Walk Away the Pounds as well and love Leslie. It's simple but effective. Years ago I started with Walk Away the Pounds for Abs that came with the walkaway belt, it was a VHS tape.

I recently got Walk Away the Pounds Express 1, 2, 3 and 4 mile walks with the stretchie band. It works well for me especially when it's cold outside and I still want to walk.

It's also great for anyone just starting out exercising or for people who need a workout that's not as intense as like Insanity or P90X.

Congratulations to everyone who has been losing weight even if it's just one pound. Just keep moving in the right direction and you'll eventually get where you want to be!


----------



## scrappinggirl

I need help to lose weight, I just love food and can't stop eating.  I need to lose before my trip in April.  What is everyone doing now?


----------



## ksloane

scrappinggirl said:


> I need help to lose weight, I just love food and can't stop eating.  I need to lose before my trip in April.  What is everyone doing now?




It may depend on your will power, but My Fitness Pal was an eye awakener for me. I realized just how many calories I was eating.  I then made it my goal to reduce those calories each week until I had trained myself to eat a healthy amount.
If you must eat, make sure you only keep healthy food around. It is  very rare to walk in my house and find cake, cookies, ice cream, sugary cereal, soda, etc. If it's not there, I can't eat it. If I do start feeling the need to eat when I know I really don't need to, I go to the kitchen and find apples, bananas, cucumbers, etc.
Find small ways to cut calories that aren't as noticeable. I've eliminated soda. To begin, I transferred to sweet tea. Each time I made a gallon of tea, I put a little less sugar in it. Now I have no problem drinking unsweet tea. I also buy 1% milk, and actually use almond milk most of the time. Little changes can add up.
Find a way to get some kind of exercise or more if you already are. It doesn't have to be extreme. Walking is a good one. There are DVDs (see previous posts) where you can do that in your home. Even moving 15 minutes more a day burns a few more calories.


----------



## kittyninja

Jennifer, Age 18 (19 in 2 months)
Starting weight: 203 (Jan. 2)
Current weight: 189 (14lbs)
Goal Dec. 2013: 125-130

Plan: Low-Carb for a month or two and then calorie counting both with wii fit and college gym.


----------



## nocomment711

Name: marvel
Age: 23
Location: Santa Fe, NM
Starting weight: 224 (1/23/13)
Current weight: 218 (-6)
Goal: 160 by October (I wanna be able to do food and wine at a healthier weight)

Here goes nothing.  I joined WW online and I'm working out everyday.  (I even wear a pedometer now!). So far it is going well!


----------



## DreamingPink

Name: Marjorie
Age: 40
Location: Long Island NY
Starting weight: 200
Goal: 150 by October  We are traveling to the world and I really want to look good in pictures this time, and also loose the weight for my daughters to set a good example for them.
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ImpossibleOfMe

Name: Nikki
Age: 26
Starting weight: 195
Goal: 165 by October - Hoping to do the  ToT 10 miler!

Now that my baby is almost 3 months old I started c25k - will be doing my first 5k (a color run!) in March. Reallly really hoping to improve enough to do the ToT 10 miler when we go to MNSSHP and then the Princess half next year!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

Here's my update:

Name: Gina
Age: 35
Starting weight (on 11/16/12): 218
Current weight: 202
Disney Trip Goal (August 2013): 160
Final Goal: 145 

Well, did my weekly weigh in this morning (at home) and lost 3 pounds this week. It was the first week doing the "I Want That Body" DVD by Tamilee Webb (the buns of steel lady). I use it for some of my weight training I also do Kettleworx and Walk Away the Pounds Express.  

I kinda do a made up nutrition plan. When I say made up I mean made up of a few programs put together. But the basics comes from a book called the Insulin Resistance Diet which is great. I don't count calories and I still eat carbs (I love Fiber Gourmet pasta it's awesome).

I don't always do this weight loss thing perfectly but when I get off track I do my best to get it together again as soon as I can. I was at a virtual stand still with my weight throughout most of the holidays which is actually good since I was eating all kinds of craziness but I wasn't gaining weight.

So hopefully I can really start to make some progress (looking forward to getting out of the 200's) Keep up the good work everyone and don't give up!


----------



## FigmentFans

Hi, I am joining in.  I am using my next Disney trip as a motivator to lose weight!

Name: Stephanie
Age: 51
Starting weight: 162 (1/24/13)
Diet:  WW
Exercise:  Nautilus weights while my daugher is doing her Tai Kwan Do class, and walking (the dog is a good nagger!   )

Goal: 150 by April 18th (goal to lose 12 pounds)

Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## amy_in_wonderland

Name:  *Amy*
Age:     *43*
Location:  *metro Atlanta *
Type of diet: *eating healthier, less soft drinks, less processed foods* 
Excercise: *walking*
Start date of diet: *2/1/13*
Goal: *130*
Goal By June 2013 Disney Trip: *170*
Weight at start of diet: *221*
Weight loss to date: *0 lbs (just started)* 

I was overweight before but I had a baby (at age 42) in August and I still have about 30 pounds of pregnancy weight to lose. We just started "The Biggest Loser Weight-loss Challenge" at work yesterday and I am finally motivated to get this weight off. I want to look good in all those cute Disney pics in June.


----------



## amy_in_wonderland

Name:  *Amy*
Age:     *43*
Location:  *metro Atlanta *
Type of diet: *eating healthier, less soft drinks, less processed foods* 
Excercise: *walking*
Start date of diet: *2/1/13*
Goal: *130*
Goal By June 2013 Disney Trip: *170*
Weight at start of diet: *221*
Weight loss to date: *0 lbs (just started)* 

I was overweight before but I had a baby (at age 42) in August and I still have about 30 pounds of pregnancy weight to lose. We just started "The Biggest Loser Weight-loss Challenge" at work yesterday and I am finally motivated to get this weight off. I want to look good in all those cute Disney pics in June.


----------



## melindae10

I am working hard but its hardly working!  It is frustrating but I think it is the carbs that are doing me in.  So, anyone on a low carb diet?  What do you do for breakfast?  I love to just put some cereal in a bowl and be done but the cereal is what gets me in trouble.  I can't eat eggs every day so I am looking for more options.  Anyone? Anyone?  My lunch and snacks are very low carb, usually a fruit smoothie and some sort of protein for lunch and a string cheese and fruit for snack.  I need to find new ideas for dinners also but to me that seems a lot easier to find then breakfasts.  80 days until our trip and a lot of weight to lose!


----------



## cjnix29

I'd love to join in!!!  I have been working on this for over a year, had some pretty good success, and then a few months of unexpected life set in. So I'm really trying hard to get back to it so I can reach my goal!

Name: Carrie
Age: 37
Location: Michigan
Type of diet: Counting calories 
Excercise: Training for half marathon, Body Combat, treadmill, bike...I like to change it up!
Start date of diet: 12/1/2011
Disney Date:  6/8/2013
Goal: 135  Hoping to be here by my birthday the end of March!!
Weight at start of diet: 200.6
Weight loss to date: 43 pounds.
I had been down as much as 58, but such is life. Back on the band wagon!!!


----------



## cjnix29

melindae10 said:


> I am working hard but its hardly working!  It is frustrating but I think it is the carbs that are doing me in.  So, anyone on a low carb diet?  What do you do for breakfast?  I love to just put some cereal in a bowl and be done but the cereal is what gets me in trouble.  I can't eat eggs every day so I am looking for more options.  Anyone? Anyone?  My lunch and snacks are very low carb, usually a fruit smoothie and some sort of protein for lunch and a string cheese and fruit for snack.  I need to find new ideas for dinners also but to me that seems a lot easier to find then breakfasts.  80 days until our trip and a lot of weight to lose!



I love the Thomas's light multigrain English Muffins.  There are 26 carbs in one, but also 8 g of fiber, for 100 calories.   I use spray butter and low sugar jam. Sometimes I change it up and add about 1/2 tbs of peanut butter.    Are you getting enough fiber?  This always makes a difference to me, and I always want to get over 25 g. a day in .  And are you accurately accounting for what you are eating? I get in trouble when I start guessing, or forgetting what I actually ate!    Good luck, stick with it and don't give up!!


----------



## smiles33

It's been several months since I've checked in so I'm going to post my info again.

Age: 36 
Type of diet: same as before, but smaller portions (90% home cooked well-balanced meals, fruits for dessert, 8-10 glasses of water per day, no soda/coffee/tea, no junk food)
Exercise: kickboxing 2/week and hip-hop class 1/week; biking 10 minutes to my office 4 days/week
Start date of diet/portion control: 7/6/12
Disney Date: 4/11/13
Goal: 140
Weight at start of diet: 160
Weight loss to date: 16 pounds


I've gotten as low as 3 pounds from my goal weight, but I've also decided I'm really happy where I am now so I'm not going to resist indulging in homemade desserts when folks bring them in the office.  We had our family photos taken in September and I was so thrilled to see how good I looked in all the photos.  I'm usually very critical of my photos.

I also recently had a fitness test (my employer does an aerobic, flexibility, cardio, and fat test annually and gives us $250 to participate) and I've made major gains so that I now rate Excellent in all categories.  It's such a thrill and I'm so glad to be in good shape now and a role model to my DDs.  I still may hit my goal weight, but even if I don't, it's been a great journey.


----------



## momma of 2

I'm gonna chime back in!  I love reading everyones stories!  I find them all so inspirational!  
Name:April
Location:Michigan 
Starting weight: 162 January 2012
Current weight loss: 18 pounds
Goal by Disney cruise (June 30 2013):135
Ultimate goal:125

I love, love, love carbs but I have a condition called pcos so I'm on a medication that messes with my stomach if I eat them. But I have found my ways around it and I need to stop!!  I need more food ideas-being a stay at home mom to two kids who are in school full time, it's much easier to go get something for lunch then to make it. I want so bad to be in a two piece for my cruise I can't even explain!!


----------



## Jacindyyy

Weighed myself this morning. I have lost exactly 9 kilos (20 pounds) now. So happy!!!


----------



## nocomment711

Jacindyyy said:
			
		

> Weighed myself this morning. I have lost exactly 9 kilos (20 pounds) now. So happy!!!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## mom2val

[


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## melindae10

Congrats to everyone that is losing weight!!  20 pounds, 100 pounds, 3 pounds, it is all great!  

I do a green smoothie for lunch, my stomach can't seem to handle it for breakfast.  I don't know if it is low carb but it seems to work.  It is greek yogurt, frozen berries, a little bit of 100% fruit juice, spinach, and some cinnamon.  I love it, my kids love it, and I feel like I am doing something very healthy.  I know that fruits are considered carbs but I try to stay away from more the white flours, breads, pastas, added sugars, overaly processed foods, etc.  When I can stay away from those things I tend to lose weight fairly easily.  I really don't see potatoes as taboo, unless they are fried.  I love making baked potatoe fries, but really don't do it often.  

For breakfast I have tried the high fiber cereals but they really screw up my stomach.  I actually will gain weight, several pounds within a few days kind of weight and I will in a lot of pain.  My doctor said that can happen with some people.  So I have to come up with new ideas for easy breakfasts.  My mom made a good point the other day, you don't have to eat breakfast foods for breakfast. I am thinking apples and peanut butter (one of my faves), yogurt, eggs, lunch meat and cheese??  I just need simple and easy or else I will just turn back to cereal.  

From eating low carb yesterday I was already 2 pounds lighter than I was the day before!  Just have to do what I know is right, that is the hard part!


----------



## momimouse27

I have taken to eating a handful of either almonds or walnuts raw for breakfast.  It seems to fill me up and it's good for my heart.  I had lost two pounds but the Super Bowl last night was a setback for me...pork BBQ sandwiches and potato salad


----------



## DharmaLou

mom2val said:


> Update- starting weight 277 November 2011
> 
> Today Feb 3, 2013 weight 176.8
> 
> It's official I have FINALLY lost 100 pounds!!!!
> 
> Goal is to get between 140- 150 and stay there!



Awesome job!!!


----------



## ksloane

mom2val said:


> Update- starting weight 277 November 2011
> 
> Today Feb 3, 2013 weight 176.8
> 
> It's official I have FINALLY lost 100 pounds!!!!
> 
> Goal is to get between 140- 150 and stay there!



That is so awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## kittycat7

2 year ago I've lost my extra weight (20KG) in about 6 months with Xenical diet pills.

Xenical blocks 30% of fat that we consume and we lose weight very effectively.

Besides Xenical is recommended to those people who have medical problems like diabetes, hypertension etc. 

I have type 2 diabetes and Xenical worked for. Moreover, I've never gained the lost weight back.


----------



## scrappinggirl

I joined the thread but never put my stats on here.  I was so embarrassed with what my weight was so I was just looking at what others were doing to get me motivated.

I have been doing the Special K diet for two weeks and I lost 5 pounds!  I already feel a difference in my clothes.

I was up to 190 pounds (I hate to admit that)  but now I am motivated to lose for Mickey!

I also have been taking Raspberry Ketone,  Not sure if that is doing anything but I was willing to try anything. 

Thank you everyone for your posts they help keep me motivated knowing that there are other people out there struggling like I am.

What also kept me motivated was looking at photos of me at WDW back in 1989 and seeing how thin I was.  I want to be that girl again.

Thanks for letting me join in.


----------



## bxccah

I tried to lose weight for Disney but I haven't managed to- I comfort eat too much! 

Currently weighing 234lbs, 5 foot 8 and we go to Disney World in exactly one week.  

Decided I won't deprive myself of treats at WDW- live in England so won't be returning for a few years at least, and I can diet back home! I've heard good things about 'Dole Whips', Turkey legs, Japanese snow cones, sweet shops in DD... I'm ashamed to say the food seems to be a major part of our trip!

Oh well. I'm kitted out with anti chafing gel, comfy shoes and baggy shirts! Pretty sure the majority of the 18 yr old girls will be the pretty slim types, but I guess that can't be helped, I'm just excited now!


----------



## Dragoness

So I am down 20 of the lbs I gained back after my 50 lb lose.  I was originally up to 240 , I was down to 188.  After a Dis vacation and a cruise. I was back up to 228, now I am down to 208. We leave Mar 21 for Disney. We have been low carbing. It works well for us when we stick to it. My youngest son has a b-day this weekend and I have a some cakes I am decorating for people. So this is an off week for low carb. Come monday we will be back on. We are still watching what we eat and trying to walk and keep active. I am hoping to be down to under 200 when we leave. DH has lost 20 also. He lost 50 and gained everything back. We know he has trouble with portions. I can push away from over eating, he will not. I have to push him to get him to stop. unfortunately I am not here in the evenings thurs-sun. So he will run amoke. The worst is ice cream. He can't eat just a cup or bowl, we are talking half a tub at a time ( half gallon tubs). Since it is a off week. I made a huge amount of veggy beef soup. Since I was baking cakes. I did make them all cupcakes. They were easy on the icing and had applesauce to replace the oil. Not exaclty healthy but not as bad as they could be. 

So congrats to all who have lost! Keep up the great work! Hoping to be able to keep reporting losses from us!


----------



## 2mom

I'm also dieting   Started weight watchers online feb 4.  Stopped smoking feb 15  started c25k feb19. I'm down 8lbs and am starting to have more energy. Stats r 5ft 6 187lb. I really like WW I still eat a lot of the same things I did( had 3 pieces of pizza last night, but later my stomach felt funny) but my snacking has changed and I watch my portions. Good luck everyone keep a mental picture of the thin and healthy you in your heads!


----------



## Lisaren

Very new to disboards, but I just have to join in. I think the support may help.
Just booked our trip for late May, 2013.
I don't have long, so I don't expect great losses before we go, but I hope to be better prepared for all the walking
Name: Lisa
Age: almost 45 - will be before we leave
Beginning weight: 220
Diet: portion control and carb control (especially carbonated drinks)
Excerise: walking both for weight loss and Disney preparation
Disney goal: 200 (figuring a pound plus a little per week weight loss)
Final goal: 150


----------



## akyarnie

Glad I found this thread I'm new to the boards but I've decided to jump in! 

I'm Kelsey, and we are planning a big family trip for October 2013! We are cruising (non Disney, but still!) first and then a week at the World! We have two boys (4 & 6) and my parents will be joining my husband and I as well! We are SO excited!

A year and a half ago I decided to make a change, I was pushing 194lbs and just hated how I fit (didn't!) into clothes and I was tired of knowing that I was making unhealthy choices. So in a little over six months through portion control and exercise I made it down to 170! I hadn't weighed that little since 2002. I was so happy! I lost motivation to lose more (I need to weigh somewhere around 150-155) and did a pretty good job maintaining. Fast forward to this past holiday season. I just lost my willpower and started to over-eat.  My clothes started to feel tight :/ I stepped on the scale and I was back up to 177! I really want to make my goal and figure my trip will be great motivation!

Current weight: 175
1st goal: 160
Overall goal: 150
Diet: making healthy choices and portion control. I am now making fruit/veggie smoothies for one meal and I've been loving that!
Exercise: walking, choosing to be more active.


----------



## jenifferf00

I'm still losing for our May trip but seem to have plateaued this month which is a bummer. I just finished my first week of p90x, and although I haven't lost anything I can definitely feel the difference in my clothes.  Best part was I ordered some size 10 shorts from Victoria's Secret and they fit! I haven't been in a size 10 since college! Final goal I would love to be in a size 8, and lose about 15-20 more lbs., but I am happy with the progress I've made.

5/2012 - 204
2/2013 - 166
Age- 31
height 5'8"
Goal weight 145-150
Goal size 8
Current size 10

Congrats to all those losing weight, it's not always easy, but it is always good!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

Hello everyone . . .

Congratulations to those who have lost some weight, or are trying to eat healthy or trying to exercise or all of thee above.

I haven't posted an update since the first of the month. Valentine's Day almost did me in. I had Louisiana Chicken Pasta from the Cheesecake Factory, a huge peanut butter cookie and 3 cupcakes from my favorite bakery and some lemonade that my husband made. And I had the nerve not to exercise after all of that.

On Feb 1st I was 202, here's my update:

Name: Gina
Age: 35
Starting weight (on 11/16/12): 218
Current weight: 198
Disney Trip Goal (August 2013): 160
Final Goal: 145 

I'm just realizing that even with all of my crazy eating sessions (Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's Eve, 2 birthday parties with yummy cake and Valentine's Day) I'm down 20 pounds since November 16th.

I was originally 236 when I gave birth to my last child in May 2011 and lost weight just by breastfeeding. But prayerfully I can keep this going so I can enjoy running around Disney without huffing and puffing like I'm about to die.

Keeping working towards your goal. You can do it!


----------



## dizneychik

Its been a while since I posted! I started and then stopped and gained some of my weight back. On January 1st of this year I weighed in at 195.2. I started back and now I am at 178.8. Our Disney trip was pushed up to May this year and I am determined not to go back as big as I was last time! I have pictures posted on my fridge to remind me every day!! I have been making small goals and have been reaching them. My biggest goal was to be in the 170's by Mother's Day weekend (When we leave for Disney.) Well, I have already reached that goal so this weekend I am setting a new goal of being at 170 before we leave. Not really sure how my heart is doing but my Doctor said she will begin to wean me off in a year to see if I can live with out it. So, here's to hoping that the weight loss will help me get off my heart medication! 

Update 
Starting 238lbs.
Current 178.8 lbs
Short term goal 170 (May 10)
Long term goal 144
lbs lost to date 59.2
Diet: Still healthy eating, fish, chicken and finding recipes from Whole Foods Website and Sparkpeople.com, one cheat meal on the weekend. A lot of water! 
Workout 35-60 minutes a day-even when sick. Recumbent bike, elliptical trainer, treadmill, Sparkpeople workouts and fitness ladies workouts. 




dizneychik said:


> Hi! I started working out a year after I had my youngest daughter. With heart problems that took Doctor's a year to diagnose I stopped working out. Now that I am on medication that is working and regulating my heart I have been able to start working out again. My family and I are going to Disney Sept/Oct. 2013. As a family we are working out and losing together. So, here are my numbers.
> 
> Starting: 238 lbs.
> Current: 187.4 lbs
> Goal: 144 (healthy for my height)
> Inches lost: not sure!
> Pounds lost: 50.6 (OMG! So excited about this number!)
> Diet: Lots of Fish! I cook every meal except for 1 on the weekend-my cheat meal. And I have finally learned portion control!!
> Exercise: Recumbent bike, treadmill, Insanity(2 a week), P90x(1-2 times a week), I usually work out 2x's a day- in the am bike and evening a video.


----------



## dizneychik

I understand your pain!! I had to make some changes with the carbs. For breakfast I have scrambled egg whites and turkey, smart ones breakfast, a packet oatmeal,fiber one pancakes/cereal with almond milk. I also switched over to gluten free cereal and I have noticed a difference. It tastes good to me and making the switch I think has helped me. You can also add fruit like grapefruit, oranges, etc. You can also try toast with peanut butter or a protein shake.  For lunch if I'm lazy, I'll have a smart ones meal, for snack I have an apple and/almonds, dinner is usually fish and broccoli or chicken salad. If I have carbs it's whole wheat flat bread. If you can check out sparkpeople.com and use that site to input your calories and you can keep up with what you are eating. They also have recipes that my family and I love. I've learned that its more about what you eat and less about the workout. I also use the whole foods website to get recipe ideas from their site. I love their southwestern salad-with Kale, Spinach, Guacamole, corn, tomato, pumpkin seeds, lime juice, oregano, and chili powder. If you want to add some chips to it then try blue chips! When I make it, I keep the mix separate from the lettuce. This way I can use it for a dip with just blue chips or to just store it for later to make another salad. I hope that helps. 



melindae10 said:


> I am working hard but its hardly working!  It is frustrating but I think it is the carbs that are doing me in.  So, anyone on a low carb diet?  What do you do for breakfast?  I love to just put some cereal in a bowl and be done but the cereal is what gets me in trouble.  I can't eat eggs every day so I am looking for more options.  Anyone? Anyone?  My lunch and snacks are very low carb, usually a fruit smoothie and some sort of protein for lunch and a string cheese and fruit for snack.  I need to find new ideas for dinners also but to me that seems a lot easier to find then breakfasts.  80 days until our trip and a lot of weight to lose!


----------



## momma of 2

Update:

Starting weight: January 2012-162
Current weight: march 1st 2013-145
Lbs lost-17!

After being diagnosed with PCOS (any of ladies know about it and feel my pain), I have been put on glucophage-after figuring this out my body has finally figured it out!

Goal by June 30th (cruise day)-125

20 pounds in 118 days!  1.25 pounds a week for 17 weeks= 21pounds-fingers crossed


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

Haven't seen too many posts here lately so I thought I would do a quick update.

Name: Gina
Age: 35
Highest weight: 236
Starting weight (on 11/16/12): 218
Current weight: 192
Disney Trip Goal (August 2013): 160
Final Goal: 145

I have been losing weight slowly but surely. I have fallen off of the wagon, way off of the wagon, got ran over by it but I have been getting back up and back on track and have really seen a difference in how my clothes fit.

My lazy exercise has been getting on my recumbent bike and watching my soap operas (yup still watch Young and the Restless and Bold and the Beautiful) that I tape on the DVR. 

I was a size 18 in November and now wear a comfortable size 14 so hopefully I can keep going.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jacindyyy

I've lost currently 26 pounds. Initially I thought 30 pounds would be too much for my size. But I want to hit it now and perhaps lose a little more. I want the best body I've ever had. So starting to work on toning. 

Well done to everyone!


----------



## ksloane

Jacindyyy said:


> I've lost currently 26 pounds. Initially I thought 30 pounds would be too much for my size. But I want to hit it now and perhaps lose a little more. I want the best body I've ever had. So starting to work on toning.
> 
> Well done to everyone!



Looks like we have very similar goals.  Now that I've almost hit 30, I think I'd like to make it to at least 35...40 would be ok too.


----------



## amcn928

Just curious how much time you have before your trip and how much weight you want to lose? I have 4 months and would like to lose 15lbs! Yikes


----------



## DizNut1923

I have just about 10 months until our trip and I'm hoping to drop about 60lbs. I had a baby in July of last year and my eating habits have been so out of control since then. I've used every excuse in the book for why I'm not watching what Im eating. Finally, I decided that the only one who I'm lying to is myself. So I've set a goal to lose 1.5 lbs per week until March 2014. I stopped drinking soda last week and have been on a 1500 daily calorie intake per day. I've dropped 3.5 lbs in 5 days. Disney is a huge motivator for me. I lost 30 lbs about 4 years ago for WDW so I know it can be done.  Hood luck everyone! Oh, try myfitnesspal.com to keep track. Theres also a smart phone app.


----------



## Stefjp

Ok , so, loosing weight for Micky didn't work - I stayed the same (about 154lbs). However, I turn 30 in October and thee is no way I want to be unhappy with myself then - 30 is a big enough milestone as it is!!


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## amcn928

mom2val said:


> Update   Nov 2011 : 277 pounds
> - May 2013 : 172 pounds
> Goal 140-150
> Changed diet and added moderate exercise.
> Have hit a plateau and barely lost any weight since Feb but have lost inches. At start of diet I was wearing women's 24/26 3x clothes and now I am wearing anything size 12 ( some of my 12's are to big now) and a few size 10's!  My t-shirt size has gone from size 3x to medium.



Wow! That is so great! Congratulations! When do you go to disney?


----------



## GrumpyCAdad

Name: Jim
Age: 45
Highest weight: 271
Starting weight (on 05/20/13): 271
Current weight: 265
Disney Trip Goal (June 2014): 215
Final Goal: 215

Diet: Eliminated soda, junk food and most of my coffee intake. Added more fish, veggies and drinking lots of water.

Exercise: 30 minutes of cardio everyday for starters, will bump it up after 2 weeks and then add in some weights.


----------



## tcat160

Name: Tasha
Age: 28
Starting weight: 174
Goal: 135-140
Trip date: May 2014

Diet Plan: cutting out soda and sweet tea, must drink a big glass of water before every cup of coffee (I cant function without caffiene lol) 1000 calories or less daily.
Exersize plan: Run/Walking 3 days a week with 30 mins of core exsersizing on run days. Alternating 30 mins of lower body and upper body workouts on non-run days. Weekends off


----------



## Ellsbells

Wrote on here a few months ago but I finally hit onederland so I'm back 
SW: 260lbs
CW: 199lbs
Exercise four times a week. Eat a of protein and just try to lead a healthier life. 
I want to look good in the pictures at WDW next month 
Well done to everyone on here


----------



## DVCisME

Ellsbells said:


> Wrote on here a few months ago but I finally hit onederland so I'm back
> SW: 260lbs
> CW: 199lbs
> Exercise four times a week. Eat a of protein and just try to lead a healthier life.
> I want to look good in the pictures at WDW next month
> Well done to everyone on here



 Congrats!!!!! That's a terrific accomplishment!!!!!


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## DharmaLou

Quick update on me - I'm down 20 lbs with 89 to go. We have our 1st Disney trip in October, but it's just a 1 day trip at Disneyland (we'll be in SoCal for a wedding). I return again in January for the Tink 1/2. Our family trip will be November 2014.


----------



## amcn928

Has anyone tried p90x?


----------



## redmomof4

amcn928 said:


> Has anyone tried p90x?



I had great results from P90X a few years ago! Are you doing it?


----------



## amcn928

Has anyone tried p90x?


----------



## JStiffler

I have but only got thru week one and after that I would just do the DVDs that I liked. Most of them are an hour long. It's pretty intense! It's definitely an advanced workout. 

What kind of workout are you looking for?


----------



## Jonathan Swift

The exercises PX90 offers are good, but it almost seems you have to be in shape before you can do the program.  For example, if you can't do a single pushup, you may want to join a gym and get a trainer instead.

If anyone wants any diet advice, I can help.


----------



## amcn928

redmomof4 said:


> I had great results from P90X a few years ago! Are you doing it?



I'm going to start it tomorrow


----------



## amcn928

JStiffler said:


> I have but only got thru week one and after that I would just do the DVDs that I liked. Most of them are an hour long. It's pretty intense! It's definitely an advanced workout.
> 
> What kind of workout are you looking for?



I'm just looking for something I will enjoy, stick with and get results!  I'm down to 4 months before my trip and want to lose 15-20lbs sigh...


----------



## JStiffler

amcn928 said:


> I'm just looking for something I will enjoy, stick with and get results!  I'm down to 4 months before my trip and want to lose 15-20lbs sigh...



That's about where I'm at! 109 days and i want at least another 15 lbs gone!

I'm currently on week 8 out of 12 of TurboFire. It's a fun kick boxing DVD set. The instructor is very motivating and the music is fun. 

Week 4- week 8, I haven't lost any weight, but I have lost inches.


----------



## tcat160

Week #1 update
Im down to 170 from 174 which i really didnt expect since i didnt get up off my tush and excersize one single time! *cringe*  
I disappointed myself by not getting in gear, so hopefully today and onward i will!! 
 Good job to everyone keeping up with your goals!


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Hi!

Age: 31
Starting Weight: 268
Current Weight: 210
Goal Weight: 180
(I am tall!)

Diet: I don't really "diet" per se, but I made small changes...more protein, veggies, egg whites, whole foods. I still struggle with portions.

Exercise: Like a maniac. I love it! I take 3 Zumba classes a week, 2-3 Strength/CrossFit classes, and 1 yoga/pilates class. I do a session with a personal trainer every other weekend as well.

I want to lose another 15lbs before my January trip.


----------



## bcbg11

Name: Angela
Age: 34
Location: Chicago
Type of diet: Modified Low-Carb, Calorie Counting, Exercise
Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, elliptical.
Start date of diet: July 2011 (after birth of daughter!)
Goal: 145
Weight at start of diet: 190
Weight loss to date: 13 lbs (177)


----------



## AllisonK

AllisonK said:


> So I just found this thread. I started losing weight last fall with the goal to lose some weight for my Disney trip back in January, actually, and I've definitely kept it going and am still losing, so I figured I'd join in.
> 
> Name: Allison
> Age: 23, but was 22 when I started
> Type of diet: Portion control
> Exercise: Gym 3-4x per week, I aim for 4, though
> Date started: Mid-November 2011
> Starting weight: 215
> Goal: 155 (I'm only 5'4" but have always been solid with muscular legs and big bones, so I'm taking that into account and I think 155 is a reasonable goal)
> Current weight: 180, dropped 2 sizes in jeans, 3 in dress pants, 1 in shirts (I am very broad - I have linebacker shoulders haha)
> 
> I love junk food. It's hard. And I'm a really picky eater - I'm not big into salads and such. I've learned to love Weight Watchers meals and get them on sale to bring to work for dinner. Although since I was transferred to a different office in February it's MUCH easier to bring my dinner now as we have a working microwave and an actual refrigerator, which we didn't have in my old office. I say that if I work 22 shifts in a month, I bring my dinner 21 of them (or, I'm lucky in that I still live at home and 5 minutes from work so once in a while if my mother cooks she will bring me whatever she and my dad are eating).



So I figured I'd post an update here. I'm still losing. And it turns out my starting weight was 222 - not 215 (I was clearly delusional with the 215...) Anyway... Here's my update.

Age: 24 now
Type of diet and exercise has stayed the same.
Current weight is now 167 - goal is still 155. 55 pounds lost, though... I'm hoping that since I've lost it gradually, I will keep it off. I'm moving to New York in the fall and possibly even starting graduate school (a brand new program at the school I got my bachelor's at two years ago - the application process just started for the fall), so it may be a bit tough, but I can do it!

I'd love to reach my goal before I go to Florida for vacation in August, though! Not sure if that will happen, as it took me about 6 months to lose my last 13 pounds - I hit a wall for awhile and I think I was gaining some muscle but not losing enough fat to see a drop in my weight.


----------



## rebekah8284

Hi all I seriously want to lose weight for my trip to disney in February 2014. I was wondering if anyone had advice on good exercises to do at home. Or a diet that has worked well for them. I am a single mother to an autistic child and can't go to the gym as it is very difficult to find someone to watch my son and my family lives in the states.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My stats are:

Name: Rebekah
Location: Ipswich, England
Starting weight: 247 lbs 
First goal: 200 lbs
Ultimate goal: 160
Start date: June 2013
Exercise: At moment pushing son in stroller around the block
Diet: Not sure what is best I love chocolate way too much lol.


----------



## ammag

Hey guys! I am trying to lose for you November trip. Ting is I am disabled by an illness and it is extremely rare I am we'll enough to work out. I the past I've done we'll and fond weight watchers pretty easy, I lost about 2 lbs a week. However I tried it 6 weeks ago and nothing happened. Followed it exactly and over 3 weeks lost 1.2 lbs. I don't get it! I ended up canceling it and now not sure what to do. I am making better choices.  I know to be successful I still need some sweets..the low fat ww thing has always been the easiest to follow. Not going to give up all bread, either I don't think that's healthy to be too one sided with nutrition, I also don't like a lot of meat.  So right now am doing a common sense type of thing, eating as healthy as I can.  I see a bit of a loss but not enough.  Any one have a suggestion?  A friend lost 55 lbs counting calories, but not sure I can do all the counting being busy and a bit overwhelmed with my kids and whatnot.....what do you think?


----------



## Jonathan Swift

rebekah8284 said:


> Hi all I seriously want to lose weight for my trip to disney in February 2014. I was wondering if anyone had advice on good exercises to do at home. Or a diet that has worked well for them. I am a single mother to an autistic child and can't go to the gym as it is very difficult to find someone to watch my son and my family lives in the states.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



For diet: Low carb, preferable ketogenic. Here's the great documentary called Fat Head on YouTube for more info about why carbohydrates matter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evcNPfZlrZs

Exercise is less important than diet, so get yourself squared away with your diet first. Don't spend money on anything expensive for an in-home workout. The only equipment I would consider buying would be small dumbbells and/or resistance bands. Anything else is pretty much a gimmick and should be avoided. as far as an exercise program, find an exercise DVD you're comfortable with and do it every day at the same time, if possible. If you're completely new to exercise, try Leslie Sansone's walking videos. Some are on YouTube.



ammag said:


> Hey guys! I am trying to lose for you November trip. Ting is I am disabled by an illness and it is extremely rare I am we'll enough to work out. I the past I've done we'll and fond weight watchers pretty easy, I lost about 2 lbs a week. However I tried it 6 weeks ago and nothing happened. Followed it exactly and over 3 weeks lost 1.2 lbs. I don't get it! I ended up canceling it and now not sure what to do. I am making better choices.  I know to be successful I still need some sweets..the low fat ww thing has always been the easiest to follow. Not going to give up all bread, either I don't think that's healthy to be too one sided with nutrition, I also don't like a lot of meat.  So right now am doing a common sense type of thing, eating as healthy as I can.  I see a bit of a loss but not enough.  Any one have a suggestion?  A friend lost 55 lbs counting calories, but not sure I can do all the counting being busy and a bit overwhelmed with my kids and whatnot.....what do you think?



I think you're having a hard time trying to lose weight because you refuse to cut carbohydrates and have hit a plateau. Have you tried to mitigate your desire for bread? Pepperdge Farms makes a "Carb Style" 7 grain bread that's only 5g of net carbs per slice. Flaxseed wraps are low carb, too. You can make muffins, etc. Using flaxseed and coconut flour. You should educate yourself on diets and how they work. See the link to Fat Head listed above.


----------



## ammag

Oh I don't eat much bread, and only the low carb kind..just not going to cut them out 100%. Bt I like a sandwich to have bread, and I have to have a sweet at se point, even a sweet coffee. I guess I meant no extreme Atkins like things. I wouldn't be able to maintain it.


----------



## rebekah8284

Jonathan Swift said:
			
		

> For diet: Low carb, preferable ketogenic. Here's the great documentary called Fat Head on YouTube for more info about why carbohydrates matter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evcNPfZlrZs
> 
> Watched this and wow couldn't believe it.  I had been considering doing low carb but now definitely will. And I wondered why when I did a low fat diet of 10% fat I hardly lost any weight. Thanks for the info


----------



## tcat160

Week 2 update:
I utterly and completely failed myself this past week... Back up to 172...


----------



## tsme

I need to lose 30lbs by mid Sept. for Mickey. I'm tired of hiding from the camera & NOT going with my daughter to the pool because I'm too embarrassed.  I'm not starting well. I have hypoglycemia, which makes it difficult when I reduce my calories. I'll do well, then fall off the wagon & keep rolling; which is how I gained this weight. And my family will not eat the same foods as I need to eat to lose weight so I end up cooking multiple meals. Any suggestions, ideas, or motivational words of wisdom would be appreciated. I really need something..


----------



## tcat160

tsme said:
			
		

> I need to lose 30lbs by mid Sept. for Mickey. I'm tired of hiding from the camera & NOT going with my daughter to the pool because I'm too embarrassed.  I'm not starting well. I have hypoglycemia, which makes it difficult when I reduce my calories. I'll do well, then fall off the wagon & keep rolling; which is how I gained this weight. And my family will not eat the same foods as I need to eat to lose weight so I end up cooking multiple meals. Any suggestions, ideas, or motivational words of wisdom would be appreciated. I really need something..



Im trying to lose my baby weight but before i was pregnant i was in the same boat as you. Multiple meals at dinner time. Some things that might help you are, i would buy the big bags of frozen chicken breast and then just cook one in a skillet to put on top of the side salad my family were eating that night. For lunch i would open a can of low cal soup and put it on simmer reducing it down to a really yummy sauce for chicken breast and throw in a handful of frozen veggies. Also make sure youre eating snacks. That will help deter your sugar drop. The biggest way i cut down on calories was watching my liquids. When i first started i wrote down everything that i put in my mouth and realized i was drinking about 1000-1500 cals a day. I would reccomend starting a food journal and putting down calories for everything you eat. It really put it into perspective for me. Hopefully it helps you out. Im trying to get motivated as well but seem to keep failing. So i should start myself up a food journal again as well. You can pm me whenever if you just need to chat or vent. Its be nice to have someone to go through this together!


----------



## tsme

Thank you. I'm trying. I find oatmeal helps as a quick meal when I'm not up to cooking for myself. I get so upset with myself for letting myself get this way , I need to throw away the pity party I've given myself & get serious. Next week is my DD's dance recital week & I know it's going to be hard to keep to anything in the afternoons (3 hr night practices, 45min from home everyday leading to recital), but I'm hoping to really kick into high gear after that's over.


----------



## Jonathan Swift

tsme said:


> Thank you. I'm trying. I find *oatmeal* helps as a quick meal when I'm not up to cooking for myself.



Oatmeal (and whatever you're probably adding to it, because I'm assuming you're not eating plain oatmeal without any fruit or other sweeteners) is going to spike your glucose levels. What goes up must come down, so you're going to crash hard and get that low sugar feeling.

You want to be eating foods that have a low Glycemic Index/Glycemic Load.  Check out this chart:






You would be a great candidate for a low carb/high fat diet.


----------



## tcat160

3hr a night practices sound brutal! Lol, i wish i had that kind of energy. I dont know if youre like me, but it helps to get your mind right the day before your start date. I tend to have an all or nothing attitude which does not suit me well. Like if i go over my alloted cals for a meal i usually beat myself up about it and then splurge the rest of the day which is not going to get me any healthier! I have to keep telling myself its ok just adjust the next meal, its only a failure if i stop...  I also have my pc background as a collage of pics from before i got pregnant. And say to myself that i am my own inspiration. My biggest hurdle is getting up off the couch and excersizing. I just dont really know what to do.  When i lost weight before it was all thru calorie counting and i took it to an unhealthy extreme. After i had my son i started to faint while fasting or having really low sugar so i definitely cant just eat less this time around. I have to excersize! I wish we had a good gym in this po dunk town i live in that had child care, but alas it cant be that easy for me. So i have to find some good youtube vids and hope im doing them right! Lol good luck and big hugs!


----------



## ABweiler

Hi all! I have been reading for a while now, finally joined in April, and this is my first post so forgive me if this is a little wonky! I have been meaning to kick things in gear and lose some weight for our WDW trip for some time now. Knowing I was going to have to suck it up and be in pictures - not only because it is not about me, it's about my DD but to further steel my nerves I have already purchased the Photo Pass+!  While that alone is a strong motivator (I have held the title of morbidly obese for a several years), today I found out that I am pre-diabetic. Argh. I've got 6 months to get things in check before I need to start taking medication every day. Time to get serious and stop procrastinating! I am so happy to see that so many others are working toward the same goals and you are all so supportive!  Thank you for inspiring me and providing so many ideas and insight for success!


----------



## tsme

Thanks _Jonathan Swift _, the chart is very informative. I buy two kinds of oatmeal the bad - apple oatmeal pks & the better - sugar free maple oatmeal pks. Needless to say I like the apple more. 
_tcat160_ - I'm the same way. It's all or nothing & I do the same thing, if I mess up once I binge. Don't know why  I do it, I totally know better. And like you I use to count every calorie, exercised all the time, & was under 100lbs. Then when I developed hypog. it all went down hill or should I say the scale all went UP. But I'm still hopefull, I haven't gotten rid of my skinny jeans. When I throw those I know I'll have given up. You'll be able to do it too. Maybe scheduling in exercise time when you're baby is sleeping. I know easier said then done. Just keep trying, I'll keep trying too. 

And thanks for the support, it helps alot.


----------



## tcat160

ABweiler said:
			
		

> Hi all! I have been reading for a while now, finally joined in April, and this is my first post so forgive me if this is a little wonky! I have been meaning to kick things in gear and lose some weight for our WDW trip for some time now. Knowing I was going to have to suck it up and be in pictures - not only because it is not about me, it's about my DD but to further steel my nerves I have already purchased the Photo Pass+!  While that alone is a strong motivator (I have held the title of morbidly obese for a several years), today I found out that I am pre-diabetic. Argh. I've got 6 months to get things in check before I need to start taking medication every day. Time to get serious and stop procrastinating! I am so happy to see that so many others are working toward the same goals and you are all so supportive!  Thank you for inspiring me and providing so many ideas and insight for success!



Good going on getting your health back on track! My hubby is diabetic and i periodically remind him that if hed just lose %15 of his body weight he would be on less or no meds at all. So it makes my heart smile when someone else does it! You can do it! I saw a pinterest pin that said it only takes 21 days to establish a habit so now i have 21 little post it notes hanging from my cabinet to get my tush back on track. I think its going to really motivate me and give me a sense of pride every day i rip one off! If you can or want to, id love for anybody to join me. I start ripping them off tomorrow!


----------



## tcat160

tsme said:
			
		

> tcat160 - I'm the same way. It's all or nothing & I do the same thing, if I mess up once I binge. Don't know why  I do it, I totally know better. And like you I use to count every calorie, exercised all the time, & was under 100lbs. Then when I developed hypog. it all went down hill or should I say the scale all went UP. But I'm still hopefull, I haven't gotten rid of my skinny jeans. When I throw those I know I'll have given up. You'll be able to do it too. Maybe scheduling in exercise time when you're baby is sleeping. I know easier said then done. Just keep trying, I'll keep trying too.
> 
> And thanks for the support, it helps alot.


Maybe we can work together to do it right this time and not go to an unhealthy extreme. I weighed around 130 but would only eat 500-700 cals a day. I lost alot and fast but i absolutely cant do that again. What kind of work outs do you plan on doing?


----------



## corneredbycorn

I might as well join in. I got down to 120lbs for our trip in May, started at 160, but with the trip and overindulging everywhere and then taking that mindset back home, I got a five pound bump. We are tentatively going in September again and I would like to be down to 115 by then, but 110 is my ultimate goal, which would be nice to hit for the trip.

I'm following a low FODMAP diet for IBS. It's super restrictive and I'm having a lot of trouble sticking to it. The hardest things to omit are the dairy and gluten products (though I'm finding that I really like gluten free pasta, bread, not so much). The next hardest to omit are onions, garlic, and mushrooms.  I definitely feel better when I follow the plan though so it'll be worth it if I stick to it.

As for exercising. I hate exercising. I like yoga. Well, I like the *idea* of yoga. I'm just soooooo not flexible so it's a little discouraging to not be able to do any of the poses without nearly falling over lol. However, I really like walking and I think I'm going to make that my focus. Maybe walk for half an hour in the morning and another half an hour after dinner.


----------



## tcat160

corneredbycorn said:
			
		

> I might as well join in. I got down to 120lbs for our trip in May, started at 160, but with the trip and overindulging everywhere and then taking that mindset back home, I got a five pound bump. We are tentatively going in September again and I would like to be down to 115 by then, but 110 is my ultimate goal, which would be nice to hit for the trip.
> 
> I'm following a low FODMAP diet for IBS. It's super restrictive and I'm having a lot of trouble sticking to it. The hardest things to omit are the dairy and gluten products (though I'm finding that I really like gluten free pasta, bread, not so much). The next hardest to omit are onions, garlic, and mushrooms.  I definitely feel better when I follow the plan though so it'll be worth it if I stick to it.
> 
> As for exercising. I hate exercising. I like yoga. Well, I like the *idea* of yoga. I'm just soooooo not flexible so it's a little discouraging to not be able to do any of the poses without nearly falling over lol. However, I really like walking and I think I'm going to make that my focus. Maybe walk for half an hour in the morning and another half an hour after dinner.



Hello, i dont know much about ibs but my granny has celiac and i totally understand about gluten free bread! Just wanted to throw that in! Lol i like the idea of yoga too. I thought i was gonna start running but after two weeks i just hate it. I never get the rush runners talk about. :-( just feel like crap after. Like i have a head cold or something. So maybe ill give yoga a try! Thanks to you im gonna give it a go. ;-)


----------



## tsme

I plan on starting to do exercise tapes (once dancing is over) and I'm hoping to try & go walking in the morning. I know it'll be hot but maybe I'll sweat some fat off. LOL.


----------



## tcat160

tsme said:
			
		

> I plan on starting to do exercise tapes (once dancing is over) and I'm hoping to try & go walking in the morning. I know it'll be hot but maybe I'll sweat some fat off. LOL.



I did 20 mins of yoga today. Shout out to PP for giving me the idea! I found a vid on youtube. Im a novice, and found it doable. Not super hard, but easy enough that i coukd get through it and still feel the burn. If yall want i can post a link... If im allowed to. I have no idea lol.
Id love to walk, but id really just be wrangling all my kids and its too hot out for my lil guy. :'( have fun tho. I love walks!!


----------



## tcat160

Danged old double post!


----------



## tcat160

Tsme, i just wanted to share with you a quick meal i made for myself today. I bought precooked frozen shrimp and 12 of them were only 140cals. Add in 2/3 cup of frozen mixed veggies, and i had a super easy 200 cal lunch that only took 4 mins in the microwave. Just dump in a bowl and heat! Hope this helps ya!


----------



## tsme

Thanks! And Yay! on exercising. I cut the grass today, it was so hot & I was wringing wet after, so that counts as exercise.


----------



## tcat160

Heck yes it does!!


----------



## wweazel

I also have been thinking about losing weight for our Nov 13 trip - but that all - just thinking!  Time to do it!
current weight 264 -( 20 lbs gained since a year ago - says my doctor)
I have had success in the past with WW online, just can't afford it - I need to get motivated and actually log my foods in myfitnesspal.
I eat pretty healthy food, just way too much - (it was a huge eye opener on WW to learn that 12 tortilla chips is a serving - the baked ones!)
My goal: 175
Disney goal: 235
Next goal: July 1, 2014:  199

I also have pcos, and just switched to timed release meds - doctor thinks will help with some of the side effects 

Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## forrestfamilyoffive

tsme said:


> I need to lose 30lbs by mid Sept. for Mickey. I'm tired of hiding from the camera & NOT going with my daughter to the pool because I'm too embarrassed.  I'm not starting well. I have hypoglycemia, which makes it difficult when I reduce my calories. I'll do well, then fall off the wagon & keep rolling; which is how I gained this weight. And my family will not eat the same foods as I need to eat to lose weight so I end up cooking multiple meals. Any suggestions, ideas, or motivational words of wisdom would be appreciated. I really need something..



I am going to WDW in exactly three months from today. I noticed after having my 3rd baby the weight has be slowly coming off.  I need to lose at least 15-20 pounds before I leave.  I recently changed my eating habits (which is hard with all the junk food in my house) and started exercising.  I go to the gym, but they dont offer classes so I invested in workout DVDS.  I have been doing p90x workouts (http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do) and I love them.  Within the first 2 weeks I lost 6 lbs.  It comes with a three phase nutrition plan as well to help my eating habits stay on tract.  I am hoping to be at my goal weight before I leave! Wish me luck!


----------



## Jacindyyy

I have lost about 28 pounds. Cannot currently exercise due to surgery so really looking forward to getting better and hitting the 30!


----------



## amcn928

forrestfamilyoffive said:


> I am going to WDW in exactly three months from today. I noticed after having my 3rd baby the weight has be slowly coming off.  I need to lose at least 15-20 pounds before I leave.  I recently changed my eating habits (which is hard with all the junk food in my house) and started exercising.  I go to the gym, but they dont offer classes so I invested in workout DVDS.  I have been doing p90x workouts (http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do) and I love them.  Within the first 2 weeks I lost 6 lbs.  It comes with a three phase nutrition plan as well to help my eating habits stay on tract.  I am hoping to be at my goal weight before I leave! Wish me luck!



I've been doing p90x for two weeks and have gained a lb! Ugh...21 lbs to lose now!


----------



## scnrc00

We had been talking about going to WDW and about a month ago decided we were going for 1st time and I decided around May 7th that I wanted to lose some weight before going so I cut back on cokes and junk food and started walking. I have now lost 7 lbs! 

Name: Stephanie
Age: 34
Beginning Weight: 175.8
Goal Weight: 130
Diet: Eat healthier, cut out cokes and junk food
Exercise: Walking and workout 3-4 times a week
Weight now: 168.6


----------



## Disneylifeforme

I have lost 45 pounds in a year with ACE husband near 60Http://aceawayyourweight.lovemyace.com


----------



## kdaniels16

scnrc00 said:
			
		

> We had been talking about going to WDW and about a month ago decided we were going for 1st time and I decided around May 7th that I wanted to lose some weight before going so I cut back on cokes and junk food and started walking. I have now lost 7 lbs!
> 
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 34
> Beginning Weight: 175.8
> Goal Weight: 130
> Diet: Eat healthier, cut out cokes and junk food
> Exercise: Walking and workout 3-4 times a week
> Weight now: 168.6




Our stats are identical.  When do you think you are going?  We go Sept 27...I'm hoping I have enough will power till then. I pretty much have to cut bread completely out of my diet to loose any weight...my birthday is in July, I don't want cake, just a big loaf of cinnamon bread lol  I miss my bread!


----------



## mrsparker13

Have Trip planned for September 15-20. Would really like to lose 30lbs by then! Have 3 months so that's 10lbs a month!!

Age: 28
Type of Diet: just eating healthy and smaller portions, drink water instead of sodas
Exercise: walking (building up to a run)
Weight: 185
Goal: 135 (overall goal, want to lose 30 by time we go to disney)


----------



## smillerguy

I joined weight watchers last week. I lost five pounds. I am having a harder week this week though. I want to go to Disney in October but husband just said let's go in August. Want to loose thirty more pounds.
Start 168
Now 163
Goal 125
Disney.145
New Years 135
April 1.  125


----------



## tsme

My DD's dancing is finally over. So now I'm going to get to work on my weight loss. Hope everyone is doing well on their weight loss plans!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

I haven't really lost any weight lately but haven't gained. I have months until our trip so hoping to be down another 15 pounds. We'll see.


----------



## Shamrock2191

We have upped our walking around the neighborhood,so I hope to loose some that way.  It is hard when I am off for the summer and home more.


----------



## forrestfamilyoffive

amcn928 said:


> I've been doing p90x for two weeks and have gained a lb! Ugh...21 lbs to lose now!



Don't forget muscle weighs more..you could be gaining muscle and cutting down inches.  Sometimes its not about what the scale says.


----------



## corneredbycorn

forrestfamilyoffive said:


> Don't forget muscle weighs more..you could be gaining muscle and cutting down inches.  Sometimes its not about what the scale says.



This is a fallacy for two reasons.

The first is that a pound of muscle weighs exactly the same as a pound of fat. Yes, the muscle is more dense so it takes up less space, but a pound is a pound is a pound.

The second is that, barring some physical abnormality, you can not gain one pound of muscle in two weeks (for the average person, it's about five pounds per year). Even body builders who are eating perfectly and doing exactly the right exercises to gain muscle can't usually do that. What usually happens and, where the confusion comes from, is that working out like you would doing P90X wreaks havoc on your muscles. It damages them and, in an effort to repair them, your body floods them with water. The extra weight is water weight, not muscle. In fact, to gain muscle weight, you usually need to be in a caloric *surplus* rather than a deficit, which is what most people do when they are trying to lose weight/fat.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

corneredbycorn said:


> This is a fallacy for two reasons.
> 
> The first is that a pound of muscle weighs exactly the same as a pound of fat. Yes, the muscle is more dense so it takes up less space, but a pound is a pound is a pound.
> 
> The second is that, barring some physical abnormality, you can not gain one pound of muscle in two weeks (for the average person, it's about five pounds per year). Even body builders who are eating perfectly and doing exactly the right exercises to gain muscle can't usually do that. What usually happens and, where the confusion comes from, is that working out like you would doing P90X wreaks havoc on your muscles. It damages them and, in an effort to repair them, your body floods them with water. The extra weight is water weight, not muscle. In fact, to gain muscle weight, you usually need to be in a caloric *surplus* rather than a deficit, which is what most people do when they are trying to lose weight/fat.



This 100%. Don't give up on P90x, you will see results surely!


----------



## auger

I have tried all sorts of diets and exercising to try and lose weight since I had my thyroid surgery fourteen years ago. Nothing has worked for me. 

Back in March, DD27 and I started working out at the hospital fitness center in our town. 
I had one of the trainers get me started so I didn't stress my body too much.
Within a few weeks of starting, I was adding to my workout gradually each week.
I did not lose any weight for the first month and a half!!!
My trainer and my daughters kept encouraging me, though.

I have kept working at it and am up to burning anywhere from 500-1000 calories per workout.
I go Monday thru Friday and take weekends off.
I also use myfitnesspal.com to track both my exercise and my food.
I still go out to eat once a week, and I still eat sweets (which are a weakness).
My point being that I have not had to live on lettuce and celery!!!

To date, I have lost 19 pounds.
I have about 16 to go to be where I want to be, and I hope to be there by the time we go to Disney in September.

Just want to encourage everyone to keep at it!!
I honestly thought I was never going to be able to lose weight again after my surgery, but I was wrong.
It just takes a lot more work now to make things happen.
So don't give up!!!


----------



## TinaLala

So Ive been walking and on an ecliptical for the last year with little results.  Now Ive parked my car far away, stopped eating after 7pm, no leftovers and walking twice a day.  Hopefully Ill be able to keep up with my mail carrier husband who walks 20 miles a day. LOL!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

PizzaFryGirl said:


> Hello everyone . . .
> 
> Congratulations to those who have lost some weight, or are trying to eat healthy or trying to exercise or all of thee above.
> 
> I haven't posted an update since the first of the month. Valentine's Day almost did me in. I had Louisiana Chicken Pasta from the Cheesecake Factory, a huge peanut butter cookie and 3 cupcakes from my favorite bakery and some lemonade that my husband made. And I had the nerve not to exercise after all of that.
> 
> On Feb 1st I was 202, here's my update:
> 
> Name: Gina
> Age: 35
> Starting weight (on 11/16/12): 218
> Current weight: 198
> Disney Trip Goal (August 2013): 160
> Final Goal: 145
> 
> I'm just realizing that even with all of my crazy eating sessions (Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's Eve, 2 birthday parties with yummy cake and Valentine's Day) I'm down 20 pounds since November 16th.
> 
> I was originally 236 when I gave birth to my last child in May 2011 and lost weight just by breastfeeding. But prayerfully I can keep this going so I can enjoy running around Disney without huffing and puffing like I'm about to die.
> 
> Keeping working towards your goal. You can do it!




I haven't posted on here for a while so I'll give a quick update.

As of today I am 186 pounds so I am down 50 pounds from when I had my last child two years ago. I really started trying to lose weight back in November and I think that I'm finally getting to the point where I can stick with my eating habits and exercise.

I have had ups and downs with my weight since November but in the month of June I actually was able to get some form of exercise in every day which for me was a big deal.

I usually do "Walk Away the Pounds" and ride my recumbent bike and a few other workout DVDs, but I wanted to add something new to my routine. I thought about trying Insanity or P90x but they just seemed a little too intense for me. But then  I saw an infomercial for something called Jcore and I just got it in the mail this week so I'll be starting that on Monday. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

subbing


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

Okay, so I'm totally new to the group (and even to this awesome boards!) and I'm just getting ready to start a slim down before our Mickey trip.  So I thought I would join in. July 1 will be Day 1 of my "Slim in 6" workout.  It will be a new one for me, but my sister has had good results so I'm excited to get started.  My goal is to lose 15-20 lbs. Fingers crossed


----------



## ksloane

rjgtwilliams07 said:


> Okay, so I'm totally new to the group (and even to this awesome boards!) and I'm just getting ready to start a slim down before our Mickey trip.  So I thought I would join in. July 1 will be Day 1 of my "Slim in 6" workout.  It will be a new one for me, but my sister has had good results so I'm excited to get started.  My goal is to lose 15-20 lbs. Fingers crossed



My daughter is doing Slim in 6 this summer. I haven't really talked to her about her results, but remember her saying she'd ordered it and seen a couple posts through the summer reporting she was about to do it or just finished. Keep us posted.


----------



## laurab84

also starting the dreaded diet word on July 1st! although I have a year till mickey. I would like to lose about 50lb in total but in not in a huge rush! going to do a bit of slimming world and the 5 and 2 diet. already dreading the 2 days but its time the weight came off. I'm broody and can have fertility treatment at this weight so salad and water here I come! 

Laura Xx


_Posted from  DISboards.com App for Android_


----------



## halash

Ok, so I wanted to lose before Mickey trip but this last yr has been horrible life events sooo here is my question/fear...are there any rides at Disney that size 22 people can't fit on?  I was mortified a few years ago at a local amusement park when I couldn't fit on the ride


----------



## ccbtoddlvsdisney

I am new to this thread and have been away from this board for a while.  I came back to get some info on our upcoming trip and saw this board and thought I'd join inl

Name: Crystal
Age: 23
Location: Indiana
Type of diet: Weight Watchers
Excercise: Walking treadmill and outside, sit-ups, squats, planks.
Start date of diet: 3/1/13
Goal (for our trip): additional -34 lbs
Weight loss to date: 35 lbs


----------



## DharmaLou

DharmaLou said:


> Hi! Checking in for the first time - so glad to see there is something like this on the DIS!
> 
> Name: Katie
> Age: 39 (40 in April - ugh)
> Starting weight (on 1/22/13): 258
> Current weight: 258
> Disney Trip Goal (November 2014): 155
> Final Goal: 155
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on 1/22/13. I have gained 100 lbs in the past 2 years and had Hashimoto's thyroid.
> 
> My plan is to decrease carb intake/increase protein as I am borderline diabetic and increase activity, especially walking. I belong to a gym, but with the fatigue from long work days and thyroid issues, I rarely made it. My goal is once I come out of the surgery related fatigue and am released to exercise to start at least twice a week. I have followed Weight Watchers before and may incorporate that as well.



Just checking in - it's been 5 months. I actually went up to 264 before I started losing. I now weigh 229, so I've lost 35 lbs. I've been doing Medifast since May 6th and have lost 31 lbs on that program. I'm training for the Tink half marathon at Disneyland in January, too. I'm moving a lot more and eating a lot less.


----------



## Disneylifeforme

Http://aceawayyourweight.lovemyace.com


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

HI everyone, I am new here and have been on a weight loss journey for some time now. I started at 166 (I am 5' 3.5") then in Feb of 2012 got down to 144! However right after that I went to Disney and gained about 7 lbs back. Right now I am 146 but by doctor wants me to get into the 130's or 120's  to make sure that some of my health issues are not related to weight. Right now my Cholesterol is elevated and I do have a family maternal history of high cholesterol so I need to know if it is because of weight or heredity. I am hoping being on here will help keep me motivated. 

I am going to Disney in Dec and want to be in the 130's by then right now my goal is 135 but any less would be awesome! Hopefully as my weight goes down my health concerns will get better.


----------



## barbmouse

joining the thread


----------



## forrestfamilyoffive

corneredbycorn said:


> This is a fallacy for two reasons.
> 
> The first is that a pound of muscle weighs exactly the same as a pound of fat. Yes, the muscle is more dense so it takes up less space, but a pound is a pound is a pound.
> 
> The second is that, barring some physical abnormality, you can not gain one pound of muscle in two weeks (for the average person, it's about five pounds per year). Even body builders who are eating perfectly and doing exactly the right exercises to gain muscle can't usually do that. What usually happens and, where the confusion comes from, is that working out like you would doing P90X wreaks havoc on your muscles. It damages them and, in an effort to repair them, your body floods them with water. The extra weight is water weight, not muscle. In fact, to gain muscle weight, you usually need to be in a caloric *surplus* rather than a deficit, which is what most people do when they are trying to lose weight/fat.



Whoops guess I had a little confusion on that muscle weighed more than fat.  I am clearly not a personal trainer so I had always just remembered being told that. All i know is that p90x has been has been working great for me. Everyone's body is different though.  I just hope she keeps with the program and sees the results she hopes to get.


----------



## amcn928

DharmaLou said:


> Just checking in - it's been 5 months. I actually went up to 264 before I started losing. I now weigh 229, so I've lost 35 lbs. I've been doing Medifast since May 6th and have lost 31 lbs on that program. I'm training for the Tink half marathon at Disneyland in January, too. I'm moving a lot more and eating a lot less.



Just curious, did your huashi too make you gain 100lbs? My dr said I have that as well but haven't been doing anything for it. Thanks!


----------



## amcn928

amcn928 said:


> Just curious, did your huashi too make you gain 100lbs? My dr said I have that as well but haven't been doing anything for it. Thanks!



Oops I meant did your hashimoto make you gain 100lbs


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

halash said:


> Ok, so I wanted to lose before Mickey trip but this last yr has been horrible life events sooo here is my question/fear...are there any rides at Disney that size 22 people can't fit on?  I was mortified a few years ago at a local amusement park when I couldn't fit on the ride


----------



## knkmom

I'd love to join in on this thread! I've been doing Medifast since April and am down 40 lbs. Hoping to be at my goal weight by the end of the year.


----------



## fabulousfive

Today is my day to start moving and get serious about losing weight before our December trip to WDW. I am totally motivated by this trip because I want to look & feel good while there. Here's my stats:

Age: 37
Weight: 150
Goal: 130
Time: 5 months (4 lbs a month. That's 1 lb a week !!)
How: start going to gym to do elliptical machine & lift weights. Am also considering starting to take Juice+ to get me back on track with craving healthier foods.
Who: I am a SAHM who has a photography business on the side. I am a vegetarian who is very into organics (foods, beauty, & cleaning products).


----------



## fabulousfive

I guess I shouldn't really go by weight as its more that I want to fit into those old jeans of mine!


----------



## Nanabug02

halash said:


> Ok, so I wanted to lose before Mickey trip but this last yr has been horrible life events sooo here is my question/fear...are there any rides at Disney that size 22 people can't fit on?  I was mortified a few years ago at a local amusement park when I couldn't fit on the ride


----------



## tsme

I've loss 5lbs. I know it's not alot but it's a good start for me. However, I doubt I'll lose any this week. My DS was in an accident Sunday night. He's okay, but has a concussion & broke his wrist in a couple of places. He'll have surgery next week. So I've been dealing with that & not counting calories or to be honest caring what I've been eating. Not much time to fix healthy stuff, so it's been whatever is quickest. I'm hoping his surgery goes well.


----------



## tcat160

tsme said:
			
		

> I've loss 5lbs. I know it's not alot but it's a good start for me. However, I doubt I'll lose any this week. My DS was in an accident Sunday night. He's okay, but has a concussion & broke his wrist in a couple of places. He'll have surgery next week. So I've been dealing with that & not counting calories or to be honest caring what I've been eating. Not much time to fix healthy stuff, so it's been whatever is quickest. I'm hoping his surgery goes well.



Congrats on the lb loss. And i hope your lil guy gets better soon. I know how it is when stressing about your little ones consumes you. I pray that his surgery goes off without a hitch and he has a fast recovery.


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

So sorry to hear about your son! Hope his surgery goes well and well wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## married2mm

Jacindyyy said:


> I have lost about 28 pounds. Cannot currently exercise due to surgery so really looking forward to getting better and hitting the 30!



Hi,
Well done on your weight loss (and everyone else too!!)

I was wondering if you would kindly share how you've lost your lbs,as I can't exercise either.
I used to be able to lose weight,if eating less calories,combined with exercise.
But reduced calorie eating alone,does not work for me.

I have various health issues,including digestive problems and an interactive thyroid.

Been trying to lose weight since just after Christmas,and now it's only 35 days til we see mickey


----------



## DharmaLou

amcn928 said:


> Just curious, did your huashi too make you gain 100lbs? My dr said I have that as well but haven't been doing anything for it. Thanks!



It played a role in it, but poor diet and lack of exercise did as well. The hashimoto's just slowed down my metabolism and made it harder to keep the weight off.


----------



## DharmaLou

knkmom said:


> I'd love to join in on this thread! I've been doing Medifast since April and am down 40 lbs. Hoping to be at my goal weight by the end of the year.



Hi! I've been doing Medifast for 2 months as of Saturday and am down 32 lbs so far on the program  It's working well! Good luck to you!


----------



## knkmom

DharmaLou said:


> Hi! I've been doing Medifast for 2 months as of Saturday and am down 32 lbs so far on the program  It's working well! Good luck to you!



That's fantastic!!! Good Luck to you too!


----------



## tsme

Thank you for the well wishes. We go back today to schedule his surgery.


----------



## Jacindyyy

married2mm said:


> Hi,
> Well done on your weight loss (and everyone else too!!)
> 
> I was wondering if you would kindly share how you've lost your lbs,as I can't exercise either.
> I used to be able to lose weight,if eating less calories,combined with exercise.
> But reduced calorie eating alone,does not work for me.
> 
> I have various health issues,including digestive problems and an interactive thyroid.
> 
> Been trying to lose weight since just after Christmas,and now it's only 35 days til we see mickey



Hey, I've only temporarily been unable to exercise. I've used mainly walking as long as dancing and a couple other things to lose the 28 pounds.
They say weightless it partly exercise and partly food related. I can't lose just from food, I have to exercise too sadly.


----------



## rjgtwilliams07

married2mm said:


> Hi,
> Well done on your weight loss (and everyone else too!!)
> 
> I was wondering if you would kindly share how you've lost your lbs,as I can't exercise either.
> I used to be able to lose weight,if eating less calories,combined with exercise.
> But reduced calorie eating alone,does not work for me.
> 
> I have various health issues,including digestive problems and an interactive thyroid.
> 
> Been trying to lose weight since just after Christmas,and now it's only 35 days til we see mickey



Have you tried aquatic exercise? Its supposed to be a good workout but won't put the pressure on your body.  Not sure if it would help with your health issues but maybe worth a try?  Good luck


----------



## Haley

Can I join?

I've always been skinny but when I had my dd 2 years ago I've been stuck about 40-50 pounds overweight.  I've worked out like crazy and not lost a pound.

I started using myfitnesspal.com a month ago and lost 7 pounds in June!  I'm sticking around 1200 calories a day - sometimes up to 1500 if I splurge.

Name: Stephanie
Age: 31
Location: MD
Type of diet: counting calories
Excercise: Walking, swimming, jillian michaels 30 day shred
Start date of diet: 6/5
Goal: 145
Weight at start of diet: 190
Weight loss to date: 7 lbs


----------



## JuliaK+3

I'm so excited to see this thread!  I haven't been on disboards since 2008 for our last (and first) Disney trip.  We just booked our Disney cruise and disboards was the first place I came.  As soon as I logged in, I got e-mail notifications for this thread.  

I don't remember how big I was then but I'm bigger now.  I'm only 5'3 but i'm about 187.   Our cruise is at the end of August so I have about a month and a 1/2 to lose as much as I can.  I don't have a plan yet but somethings gotta kick in.

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## fabulousfive

Haley said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I've always been skinny but when I had my dd 2 years ago I've been stuck about 40-50 pounds overweight.  I've worked out like crazy and not lost a pound.
> 
> I started using myfitnesspal.com a month ago and lost 7 pounds in June!  I'm sticking around 1200 calories a day - sometimes up to 1500 if I splurge.
> 
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 31
> Location: MD
> Type of diet: counting calories
> Excercise: Walking, swimming, jillian michaels 30 day shred
> Start date of diet: 6/5
> Goal: 145
> Weight at start of diet: 190
> Weight loss to date: 7 lbs



Welcome Stephanie! I just joined the other day & I'm feeling very motivated. I've been online tonight looking at clothes & trying to decide what I will wear to Disney once I lose the weight.


----------



## fabulousfive

JuliaK+3 said:


> I'm so excited to see this thread!  I haven't been on disboards since 2008 for our last (and first) Disney trip.  We just booked our Disney cruise and disboards was the first place I came.  As soon as I logged in, I got e-mail notifications for this thread.
> 
> I don't remember how big I was then but I'm bigger now.  I'm only 5'3 but i'm about 187.   Our cruise is at the end of August so I have about a month and a 1/2 to lose as much as I can.  I don't have a plan yet but somethings gotta kick in.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!



Glad to have you here!!!


----------



## Disneylifeforme

I use ACE an appetite control with energy. I weigh 45 pounds less than last year. Training for 5k Disney Style. ACE is $1 per pill http://aceawayyourweight.lovemyace.com


----------



## laurab84

hi everyone. I'm a week into the 5 and 2 diet and had my 1st weigh in today. I've lost 6lb! I'm really shocked! I wasn't expecting it at all. hoping for another good week. good luck and happy dieting to everyone else! 
Laura Xx


_Posted  from DISboards.com App for  Android_


----------



## fabulousfive

laurab84 said:


> hi everyone. I'm a week into the 5 and 2 diet and had my 1st weigh in today. I've lost 6lb! I'm really shocked! I wasn't expecting it at all. hoping for another good week. good luck and happy dieting to everyone else!
> Laura Xx
> 
> Posted  from DISboards.com App for  Android



I'm a week in to my routine and weigh 1 lb more! I'm sure body weight fluctuates so I'm not too worried about it, but it felt like a setback. Your good news motivates me to keep at it. Congrats, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Disneylifeforme said:


> I use ACE an appetite control with energy. I weigh 45 pounds less than last year. Training for 5k Disney Style. ACE is $1 per pill http://aceawayyourweight.lovemyace.com



Diet pill spam.


----------



## laurab84

I'm a week in to my routine and weigh 1 lb more! I'm sure body weight fluctuates so I'm not too worried about it, but it felt like a setback. Your good news motivates me to keep at it. Congrats, and thanks for sharing!  [/quote]


keep at it! are you also doing the 5 and 2?  dieting sucks! it's not my favourite thing at all but I need to loose some weight. I'm going to centre parks with some gorgeous girlies in January and I am not swim suit confident at all! so best I stick to the diet as I don't want to be sitting on the sidelines all week. Xx



_Posted  from  DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## fabulousfive

Thanks! No I'm just working out, eating right, and plan to start Juice Plus shakes as a breakfast. I never heard of the 5 and 2. But thanks for your reply! I need all the encouragement I can get right now.


----------



## DarbyD53

Adding myself on this list. I've been on a roller coaster of weight issues last 3 years. In 2010-2011 I lost 115 pounds and went to Disney and had an amazing worry free time. Then I gained about 60 back and returned to Disney and still had a great time but to be honest I worried about the rides and seats. Didn't have any problems but the extra weight isn't good for anyone. So my girlfriend and I are planning a Mar/Apr 2014 dream vacation to DW with the kids and we want to be below our Disney weight from 2011. This thread will help. Good luck to all.


----------



## RachSal

I'm new to the boards and excited to plan our first family trip to Disney, but I don't want to cut myself out of all the photos.  I already started a weight loss challenge with some friends, but more people to be accountable to will be better.  I've been up and down between pregnancies, but this is the heaviest I have been.  I'm ready to be done with this weight!

Name: Rachel
age: 30
Location: TX
Type of diet: counting calories using MyNetDiary
Start weight: 256
Start date: 6/17/13
Current weight:251
Goal:130
loss to date: 6lbs


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Joining in... We leave September 22nd for Disneyland. I've never struggled with my weight until now. Always dropped off my baby weight right after baby was born and never gained more then 30lbs during pregnancy. After I quit breastfeeding my youngest in January, the weight has piled on. I'm 30lbs over weight, the same as when I was 9 months pregnant.  

I'm at a lost as what to do. I tried in the spring time to lose some, then injured my knee, and got away from it.

I weigh 200lb and I'm 6' tall. My goal for September is to be 170lb again, and feel good about myself all over. I want to make a lifestyle change I don't want my weight to yo yo like I've seen so many people do. 

Has anyone tried beyond diet? I was looking in to it, but I'm concerned it's a little too extreme, and I might just get frustrated and give up. I know I want to start eating clean. I feel that it is just overall good for health. As far as exercise, I like to lift weights more then cardio, but I will do a combination out of necessity. Does anyone have any program recommendations?


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

CluelessDisFan said:


> Joining in... We leave September 22nd for Disneyland. I've never struggled with my weight until now. Always dropped off my baby weight right after baby was born and never gained more then 30lbs during pregnancy. After I quit breastfeeding my youngest in January, the weight has piled on. I'm 30lbs over weight, the same as when I was 9 months pregnant.
> 
> I'm at a lost as what to do. I tried in the spring time to lose some, then injured my knee, and got away from it.
> 
> I weigh 200lb and I'm 6' tall. My goal for September is to be 170lb again, and feel good about myself all over. I want to make a lifestyle change I don't want my weight to yo yo like I've seen so many people do.
> 
> Has anyone tried beyond diet? I was looking in to it, but I'm concerned it's a little too extreme, and I might just get frustrated and give up. I know I want to start eating clean. I feel that it is just overall good for health. As far as exercise, I like to lift weights more then cardio, but I will do a combination out of necessity. Does anyone have any program recommendations?



Welcome! I haven't heard of Beyond diet so I don't have an opinion on that but I know what works best for me is watching my portions and working out. My "baby" is turning 3 (I also have a soon to be 5 year old) this friday and I finally decided to lose the final 20 or 30 pounds  that I gained after breast feeding was over. Like you I also do not want to yo yo and I want my kids to see me living a healthy lifestyle to help encourage them. 

Lifting weights is awesome it helps to build muscle which in turn makes your metabolism faster and the more muscle you have the more calories you burn. I do bodyweight exercises right now (push ups, pull ups, squats) and run 1.5 miles a day pushing my youngest in a jogging stroller, this has seemed to work for me. Good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

RachSal said:


> I'm new to the boards and excited to plan our first family trip to Disney, but I don't want to cut myself out of all the photos.  I already started a weight loss challenge with some friends, but more people to be accountable to will be better.  I've been up and down between pregnancies, but this is the heaviest I have been.  I'm ready to be done with this weight!
> 
> Name: Rachel
> age: 30
> Location: TX
> Type of diet: counting calories using MyNetDiary
> Start weight: 256
> Start date: 6/17/13
> Current weight:251
> Goal:130
> loss to date: 6lbs




Awesome, having people keep you accountable helps. Funny for me even having the weight loss ticker is a motivator. I hope you are able to meet all your goals!! The baby weight is the worst


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Thank you! I'm thinking about adding the ticker, I need some accountability as well! Good luck!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Starting Jamie Eason's live fit program tomorrow with my bestie! Can't wait for this new challenge! And eating clean, with all new recipes.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

CluelessDisFan said:


> Starting Jamie Eason's live fit program tomorrow with my bestie! Can't wait for this new challenge! And eating clean, with all new recipes.



Good luck with the program!


----------



## fabulousfive

My Juice Plus just arrived yesterday! Getting ready to make my first shake today - my plan for breakfast every day. I will let you know how it goes. I'm waiting for my bananas to freeze first.


----------



## fabulousfive

CluelessDisFan said:


> Thank you! I'm thinking about adding the ticker, I need some accountability as well! Good luck!



What's a weight loss ticker? I will have to google it.


----------



## fabulousfive

My first shake is delicious! Two bananas, peanut butter, milk, ice & chocolate protein powder! Yum! And feeling full.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

fabulousfive said:


> What's a weight loss ticker? I will have to google it.



A weight loss ticker is what you see on my signature. It is something that tracks  your weight loss. You can get one here through disboards. I hope this helps, if you can see my ticker I believe you can click on it and it will bring you to where you can make one.


----------



## fabulousfive

MonsterWDWmom said:


> A weight loss ticker is what you see on my signature. It is something that tracks  your weight loss. You can get one here through disboards. I hope this helps, if you can see my ticker I believe you can click on it and it will bring you to where you can make one.



I don't think I can see anyone's signature. Hmm, can you all see it using the app? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gisele

No, signatures do not show up on the Dis app. Not for Androids anyway. I would imagine the same for i phones, but do not know that for certain.


----------



## corneredbycorn

Gisele said:


> No, signatures do not show up on the Dis app. Not for Androids anyway. I would imagine the same for i phones, but do not know that for certain.



Not for iPhones or iPads either.


----------



## fabulousfive

Thanks! I'm always looking for signatures and I only ever use the app so it clears that up.


----------



## fabulousfive

Lost my first bit of weight. So excited, but nervous it will come right back. It's only half a pound from where I started, but it's a start! It's a pound and a half less than last week and it's on Monday! So I'm feeling optimistic about this week. Thought of this thread right away and was excited to share.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

fabulousfive said:


> Lost my first bit of weight. So excited, but nervous it will come right back. It's only half a pound from where I started, but it's a start! It's a pound and a half less than last week and it's on Monday! So I'm feeling optimistic about this week. Thought of this thread right away and was excited to share.



Congrats, going down no matter how little is a big deal!!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Okay so no weight loss to report, but I can say that I have gone down a short size!! The ones I wear now are tight but they fit so I will just work to make them fit better! Also I use to have to do push ups assisted (on my knees) and now I can do 3 sets of 12 (36) unassisted!! 

My DH and I will be running in a 5k in August so we are busy training for that but today was the first day that I actually completed the whole 3 miles! So no weight loss but lots of improvement. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## fabulousfive

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Okay so no weight loss to report, but I can say that I have gone down a short size!! The ones I wear now are tight but they fit so I will just work to make them fit better! Also I use to have to do push ups assisted (on my knees) and now I can do 3 sets of 12 (36) unassisted!!
> 
> My DH and I will be running in a 5k in August so we are busy training for that but today was the first day that I actually completed the whole 3 miles! So no weight loss but lots of improvement. Hope everyone is doing good!



Awesome with working on going down a size!!! That's fantastic! That's all I want too - to be able to be comfortable in my smaller size clothes. And 5k wow!!!! Best luck training! Thanks for the mini update!


----------



## kittycat7

I used Xenical fat blocker back in 2011 and lost all my extra pounds.
I've never regain that weight and now I'm living a totally different life


----------



## tsme

How's everyone doing? I'm down 15lbs since the beginning of June. I was hoping for better, but with all that's happened this summer, I'll take it. My son's all better now & I'm starting to feel better too, plus with school starting tomorrow I'll be able to go back to the gym, which will help. I'm hoping for 10 more lbs by Sept.


----------



## fabulousfive

tsme said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm down 15lbs since the beginning of June. I was hoping for better, but with all that's happened this summer, I'll take it. My son's all better now & I'm starting to feel better too, plus with school starting tomorrow I'll be able to go back to the gym, which will help. I'm hoping for 10 more lbs by Sept.



Thanks for checking in! I have lost 2 lbs. I was so thrilled at first, but I've been at that lb. mark for a few weeks. I really hope to start losing more. I need to lose 18 more by December & then I would have reached my goal.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

tsme said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm down 15lbs since the beginning of June. I was hoping for better, but with all that's happened this summer, I'll take it. My son's all better now & I'm starting to feel better too, plus with school starting tomorrow I'll be able to go back to the gym, which will help. I'm hoping for 10 more lbs by Sept.



I've been doing good I am down another 3 lbs (thanks to being sick) but have kept it off! Now that I am better and my whole house too I am starting my workouts again 

15 lbs is good and now that you are able to get to the gym again I bet you can get the scale moving pretty fast. Good Luck!!


----------



## DharmaLou

Great job!

I am down 48 pounds since May 6th. I still have a little over 60 to go.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

DharmaLou said:


> Great job!
> 
> I am down 48 pounds since May 6th. I still have a little over 60 to go.



Wow 48lbs since may that is awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## mom31

I'd like to join in!  I need to lose a lot.  Not brave enough to post it just yet!  Part of the problem is that I can't go to the gym.  It's 45 minutes each way and that's just not going to happen.  I can't walk around the neighborhood because we live on a dangerous highway.  Does anybody have any suggestions on how I can get more exercise in the house?  I've tried videos but can't seem to stick with it.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

mom31 said:


> I'd like to join in!  I need to lose a lot.  Not brave enough to post it just yet!  Part of the problem is that I can't go to the gym.  It's 45 minutes each way and that's just not going to happen.  I can't walk around the neighborhood because we live on a dangerous highway.  Does anybody have any suggestions on how I can get more exercise in the house?  I've tried videos but can't seem to stick with it.



Try with simple body weight exercises like squats or push ups. Any type of movement will help, also if you have stairs take 15 or 20 (or less) a day and walk up and down them (that is great cardio). Anything to get your blood pumping is great! Good Luck!!


----------



## tsme

Sounds like everyone is doing great!


----------



## carlacv

does anyone know what the average person walks a day at WDW? just wondering doing the 60 miles susan G Komen 3 day walk in November and need to know how many more miles to add for my training. Will be at WDW late September. any suggestions would be appreciated. 



Thank you


----------



## fabulousfive

mom31 said:


> I'd like to join in!  I need to lose a lot.  Not brave enough to post it just yet!  Part of the problem is that I can't go to the gym.  It's 45 minutes each way and that's just not going to happen.  I can't walk around the neighborhood because we live on a dangerous highway.  Does anybody have any suggestions on how I can get more exercise in the house?  I've tried videos but can't seem to stick with it.



Welcome!!! We're so glad you've joined the thread. For me, the only way I lose weight is to get to the gym. It's not super close to where I live either. Inside the house just never works for me. At the gym my favorite thing is the elliptical machine so maybe you could get so something like that for in your house? I love hopping on a machine & watching TV.


----------



## jennylyn_b

mom31 said:


> I'd like to join in!  I need to lose a lot.  Not brave enough to post it just yet!  Part of the problem is that I can't go to the gym.  It's 45 minutes each way and that's just not going to happen.  I can't walk around the neighborhood because we live on a dangerous highway.  Does anybody have any suggestions on how I can get more exercise in the house?  I've tried videos but can't seem to stick with it.



Do you have a park nearby? Drive over and park then walk/jog or bike the park. Drive to a less busy neighborhood and park and walk or jog around there. If you have a smartphone you can get an app like livestrong my plate to track food and help with calorie intake and runtastic which will use GPS to track your walks and burned calories and distance etc. 
You don't need a gym to lose weight.


----------



## jennylyn_b

I'm joining in! I started a lifestyle change July  31st. We are eating healthier and getting lots of exercise. We weigh in on Sunday evenings and I have lost 7.4 lbs so far!!! I have a long way to go as I'd like to lose about 45 more. I'm hoping to have lost it all by September 2014.


----------



## GrammyJudy

I just started dieting this week with the hope of losing weight before our trip 11/29-12/7. I have a bad knee and back and mobility issues and will have an ecv for the trip. But I know a lot of my medical issues are due to my weight. I need encouragement from all of you. I am trying to do it on my own...fearful of gastric bypass so that is my motivation. I have almost 100 lbs to lose but if I can lose 20-30 before the trip I will be happy. I never gain weight at Disney even though we eat well but being so busy etc helps. I am retired and although I have a part time antique business, I am not able to exercise due to my knee and back. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fabulousfive

GrammyJudy said:


> I just started dieting this week with the hope of losing weight before our trip 11/29-12/7. I have a bad knee and back and mobility issues and will have an ecv for the trip. But I know a lot of my medical issues are due to my weight. I need encouragement from all of you. I am trying to do it on my own...fearful of gastric bypass so that is my motivation. I have almost 100 lbs to lose but if I can lose 20-30 before the trip I will be happy. I never gain weight at Disney even though we eat well but being so busy etc helps. I am retired and although I have a part time antique business, I am not able to exercise due to my knee and back. Any help will be appreciated.



Welcome! I'm trying to lose 20 by Disney as well & we are going around the same time. I just weighed in a few moments ago & I've lost 3 lbs!


----------



## fabulousfive

You can do it too!!


----------



## ToyStoryBo

Just wanted to jump in here and give some words of encouragement and support!

I've lost 86 pounds, and couldn't feel happier or healthier!  You can do it, and it is sooo worth it.  I told my husband he'd have to take me to WDW when I got to 50lbs, but that never happened.  We have a tentatively scheduled trip for December, and I can't wait.  I will actually get IN the pictures this time!!


----------



## GrammyJudy

ToyStoryBo said:


> Just wanted to jump in here and give some words of encouragement and support!
> 
> I've lost 86 pounds, and couldn't feel happier or healthier!  You can do it, and it is sooo worth it.  I told my husband he'd have to take me to WDW when I got to 50lbs, but that never happened.  We have a tentatively scheduled trip for December, and I can't wait.  I will actually get IN the pictures this time!!



How did you do it? Any help I can get. We are going 11/29-12/7 maybe we'll see you there


----------



## mjmyers10

I am jumping in on this thread too. I want to drop 30 lbs by our X-mad cruise.  I'm down about 60 lbs over the past 6 years, but need to get that final 30.  I am sure I'll be putting some back on aboard the Dream.


----------



## GrammyJudy

So far 2 pounds


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

GrammyJudy said:


> So far 2 pounds


----------



## fabulousfive

Just discovered I'm down 5 lbs! That's 25 % of my goal.


----------



## JenneleB

I am joining in here.  Its too late for me to lose much before our next trip since we leave on 9/11 but I am returning for New Years this Year and I would really like to have lost 10-15 pounds by then.  My overall goal is to lose 70 pounds but I know that will take a long time to accomplish so I am breaking it up into smaller increments.  Looking for any suggestions and support.


----------



## verleniahall

Hey Ya'll! Jumping on this thread!! We leave for The World in a little over a year, so I have some time. I need to lose; just lose and not look at a number for awhile until I have lost some weight!!

Lookign forward to all the support!


----------



## mjmyers10

We had spaghetti squash lasagna tonight. It was great and healthy. I would recommend it to everybody!


----------



## scnrc00

kdaniels16 said:


> Our stats are identical.  When do you think you are going?  We go Sept 27...I'm hoping I have enough will power till then. I pretty much have to cut bread completely out of my diet to loose any weight...my birthday is in July, I don't want cake, just a big loaf of cinnamon bread lol  I miss my bread!



Sorry just now seen your post! We are going Dec.1-7th so I have a couple months.


----------



## flyjoanne

Great thread!


----------



## jennylyn_b

jennylyn_b said:


> I'm joining in! I started a lifestyle change July  31st. We are eating healthier and getting lots of exercise. We weigh in on Sunday evenings and I have lost 7.4 lbs so far!!! I have a long way to go as I'd like to lose about 45 more. I'm hoping to have lost it all by September 2014.



Just an update. I started this with DH on July 30,2013. I have lost 12.5 lbs and he has lost just over 10 so far! 
We are losing and hoping to be at our goals by Sept 1, 2014. We are taking our first dcl Oct 1, 2014 with our dd who will be two wks shy of turning four! 
I have a total goal of 50 lbs to lose and as of now I'm 25% of the way there!!!


----------



## GrammyJudy

Congratulations I am a couple of weeks behind you and down 8 pounds. Need to lose a lot but hope to lose 20-30 before our trip


----------



## scnrc00

scnrc00 said:


> We had been talking about going to WDW and about a month ago decided we were going for 1st time and I decided around May 7th that I wanted to lose some weight before going so I cut back on cokes and junk food and started walking. I have now lost 7 lbs!
> 
> Name: Stephanie
> Age: 34
> Beginning Weight: 175.8
> Goal Weight: 130
> Diet: Eat healthier, cut out cokes and junk food
> Exercise: Walking and workout 3-4 times a week
> Weight now: 168.6



Just an update! I haven't checked in since I started but summers are so busy with the kids home plus we moved.  I haven't exercised any or a diet! I weighed in this morning at 166 which is down a little over 2 lbs so not bad since I have been eating whatever and not exercising. But I have officially started my diet as of today. I put myself on a 1200 calorie diet and will start off walking for 30 minutes everyday and a 20 minute exercise DVD.  

Our 1st ever trip to WDW isn't until Dec. 1-7th so I have time still to try to lose a little weight if I work on it.


----------



## GrammyJudy

scnrc00 said:


> Just an update! I haven't checked in since I started but summers are so busy with the kids home plus we moved.  I haven't exercised any or a diet! I weighed in this morning at 166 which is down a little over 2 lbs so not bad since I have been eating whatever and not exercising. But I have officially started my diet as of today. I put myself on a 1200 calorie diet and will start off walking for 30 minutes everyday and a 20 minute exercise DVD.
> 
> Our 1st ever trip to WDW isn't until Dec. 1-7th so I have time still to try to lose a little weight if I work on it.



We will be the same time.


----------



## maurihart

I want to play!

Mauri - 37
Current weight - 171.5
Starting weight - 175
Goal - 150
Leave for Disney October 19.

1200 calorie diet and adding 2-3 cardios a week (like spin or Zumba) and 2 sculpting classes a week. 

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## fabulousfive

Welcome to all those who recently joined this thread!


----------



## maurihart

So what's everyone doing tomorrow?  I'm planning on going to the gym and doing body pump and then walking/running on the treadmill for about 20-30 minutes.  Is anyone here on My fitness pal?  It's a great app for keeping up with calories and exercise.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

maurihart said:


> So what's everyone doing tomorrow?  I'm planning on going to the gym and doing body pump and then walking/running on the treadmill for about 20-30 minutes.  Is anyone here on My fitness pal?  It's a great app for keeping up with calories and exercise.



Tomorrow I am going to try to get back on the wagon. It has been hard to motivate myself the last 2 weeks. By the time the day is over I barely have enough energy to brush my teeth let alone workout! Thankfully I have not gained any weight just maintained. However I had my cholesterol checked and my good cholesterol was WAY low which means I need to start regularly working out. Tomorrow I am going to try to get up early and go for a run I think if I work out in the morning before my day gets crazy I have a better chance of getting it done.

Hopefully posting on here my plans will motivate me I will update tomorrow on the progress!


----------



## mrssam

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Tomorrow I am going to try to get back on the wagon. It has been hard to motivate myself the last 2 weeks. By the time the day is over I barely have enough energy to brush my teeth let alone workout! Thankfully I have not gained any weight just maintained. However I had my cholesterol checked and my good cholesterol was WAY low which means I need to start regularly working out. Tomorrow I am going to try to get up early and go for a run I think if I work out in the morning before my day gets crazy I have a better chance of getting it done.
> 
> Hopefully posting on here my plans will motivate me I will update tomorrow on the progress!



You and me both! I am committed to start fresh tomorrow and get back to the gym and back on track eating! Only 46 days to go! I was doing so great, go to get back to it!


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Tomorrow I am going to try to get back on the wagon. It has been hard to motivate myself the last 2 weeks. By the time the day is over I barely have enough energy to brush my teeth let alone workout! Thankfully I have not gained any weight just maintained. However I had my cholesterol checked and my good cholesterol was WAY low which means I need to start regularly working out. Tomorrow I am going to try to get up early and go for a run I think if I work out in the morning before my day gets crazy I have a better chance of getting it done.
> 
> Hopefully posting on here my plans will motivate me I will update tomorrow on the progress!



Where in NH are you from? I was just thinking how I need to make a change and get more motivated, too!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

NHTikiBeckie said:


> Where in NH are you from? I was just thinking how I need to make a change and get more motivated, too!



Hi! I will send you a PM.


----------



## maurihart

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Hopefully posting on here my plans will motivate me I will update tomorrow on the progress!




Yes!  This!  Let's all post tomorrow night with what we did.  I'm determined this time around.  Oh and my cholesterol is awful!  Been eating oatmeal to try and get the bad cholesterol down.


----------



## fabulousfive

maurihart said:


> So what's everyone doing tomorrow?  I'm planning on going to the gym and doing body pump and then walking/running on the treadmill for about 20-30 minutes.  Is anyone here on My fitness pal?  It's a great app for keeping up with calories and exercise.



I just heard about my fitness pal for the first time this evening while at dinner with friends. Of course by now I had completely forgotten all about it. Thanks for reminding me. I will look into it!


----------



## fabulousfive

maurihart said:


> Yes!  This!  Let's all post tomorrow night with what we did.  I'm determined this time around.  Oh and my cholesterol is awful!  Been eating oatmeal to try and get the bad cholesterol down.



I have no workout planned for tomorrow because I can't get to the gym & it's way too hot to do anything outside. You've inspired me to see if I can work harder to make it fit into my schedule the next day though! I love going to the gym & doing the elliptical machine.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

maurihart said:


> Yes!  This!  Let's all post tomorrow night with what we did.  I'm determined this time around.  Oh and my cholesterol is awful!  Been eating oatmeal to try and get the bad cholesterol down.



Okay I am happy to announce that I got up early and ran 3 miles!!!  Knowing that I was going to post on here was a great motivator because I felt like I was being held accountable. Now that I got my workout of the way I get on with the rest of my day!


----------



## TarrahA

I want to join in! I've had alot of yo-yo weight issues the last two years due to poor eating habits, lack of motivation to exercise & diet pills. At my lowest I was so proud of myself I bought a bunch of new clothes & then totally went back to my old bad habits! I've gained it all back AND MORE in the last 6 months. I have a tight deadline with our trip starting on 9/28 but I have 30 days so I just want to drop as much as I can so I can fit into more of my summer wardrobe for the trip & not be disgusted when looking at pics later 

Name: Tarrah
Age: 27
Location: Dallas TX
Height: 5'8"
Weight Now: 188 lbs
Weight Goal - Trip: 178 lbs (not banking on this in just 1 month but I can try!)
Weight Goal - Final: 165 lbs
How: bootcamp burst training - shrinkingjeans.net has a free 6 week bootcamp regimen I'm trying on my own at home & running in neighborhood - it's 3 workouts/week. Cardio as much as possible on top of bootcamp & dieting - using myfitnesspal app to stay at 1200 cal/day.

Monday I did day 1 of my boot camp, yesterday I was way too sore to even move so today will be doing day 2 after work. I'm hoping you all can help keep me accountable too, if even just by knowing I have to post my progress at some point each week 

Congrats to all of you already starting to achieve your goals!! I'm excited to join you!


----------



## mjmyers10

So when I joined this thread, I didn't post my stats. Here they are:

Name: Matt
Age: 32
Location: Philly
Height: 5'9"
Weight now: 205
Weight goal: 175
How: get back into running and cutting out some junk food.  In the early part of the year, I got down to 194 but put some back on (mainly lazy during vacation).  Looking to drop 30 lbs by Christmas.  Trying to cut back on beer too.


----------



## maurihart

mjmyers10 said:


> So when I joined this thread, I didn't post my stats. Here they are:
> 
> Name: Matt
> Age: 32
> Location: Philly
> Height: 5'9"
> Weight now: 205
> Weight goal: 175
> How: get back into running and cutting out some junk food.  In the early part of the year, I got down to 194 but put some back on (mainly lazy during vacation).  Looking to drop 30 lbs by Christmas.  Trying to cut back on beer too.



The beer is really hard for me!!!!   Good luck!


----------



## maurihart

My update for the day - tried hard to get to 8:15 pump but didn't get to gym until 8:20 and the class was packed!  Not a spot left.  So ran/walked for 30 minutes on treadmill.  I was bummed.  I still plan on doing an abs workout on demand tonight.  Tomorrow my goal is Zumba followed by yoga.  Ive eaten pretty good - lots of protein!  But did indulge in a lowfat ice cream brownie treat.  Very small!  But super yummy.  Salad for dinner.  Keep up the good work guys!  I feel so much better just knowing I'm going to post here. Let's keep each other accountable.


----------



## fabulousfive

I said last night I wouldn't have time to work out today, but this group made me work hard to figure out a time & I got 45 minutes on the elliptical today at the gym.  I even weighed in & I've lost a total of 6 lbs now! I plan to return tomorrow as well.


----------



## TarrahA

I did my second day of bootcamp tonight, logged all my food for the day in myfitnesspal & came in with 500 calories under my 1200 goal, after accounting for exercise. Feeling great!! Good job to everyone else that worked out today too!


----------



## maurihart

fabulousfive said:


> I said last night I wouldn't have time to work out today, but this group made me work hard to figure out a time & I got 45 minutes on the elliptical today at the gym.  I even weighed in & I've lost a total of 6 lbs now! I plan to return tomorrow as well.



That's freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## maurihart

Really really bummed because my kids (who go to catholic school) have all school mass tomorrow and it's at the same time as zumba and yoga (what I had planned to do).  Oldest is altar serving and really wants me to come . Soooooooo, I'm trying to motivate myself into working out on my own after mass.  I normally do so much better in a class situation...kind of bummed!!


----------



## knewton64

found a thread that I love!!!!
*SUBBIN*


Why?? I have lost now 37 pounds in just a little over 5 weeks & love the new me!!


Height: 6 foot
Weight: now 252 (WOO_ HOO)!!!!! as of 08-29-13
hhmmmmm.............got 65 more to lose.
age : "old as dirt"


My weight loss story begins a little more than half way down on page 5 of my upcoming December adventures TR into San Fran & the Rose Bowl area, etc- hope this helps all who are as motivated as I am to lose weight and keep it off.



CONGRATS to all on their weight loss
(getting caught up on this thread)



T.T.F.N.


----------



## TarrahA

knewton64 said:


> found a thread that I love!!!!
> *SUBBIN*
> 
> Why?? I have lost now 37 pounds in just a little over 5 weeks & love the new me!!



Have you been smoking crack???  seriously, great job on the weight loss, kudos to you!!!


----------



## TarrahA

maurihart said:


> Really really bummed because my kids (who go to catholic school) have all school mass tomorrow and it's at the same time as zumba and yoga (what I had planned to do).  Oldest is altar serving and really wants me to come . Soooooooo, I'm trying to motivate myself into working out on my own after mass.  I normally do so much better in a class situation...kind of bummed!!



You can do it!!! Maybe sit in the back & do some sprints down to the altar...? Sorry, that immediately came to mind & was too hilarious of a visual not to share :rotf:


----------



## maurihart

TarrahA said:


> You can do it!!! Maybe sit in the back & do some sprints down to the altar...? Sorry, that immediately came to mind & was too hilarious of a visual not to share :rotf:



Hahaha!!!  They do have school mass in the gym so running around isn't too taboo.......


----------



## knewton64

TarrahA said:


> Have you been smoking crack???  seriously, great job on the weight loss, kudos to you!!!





Your reply just made my day!


The trigger that caused me to lose weight?? It was the roller coaster accident out at Six Flags in mid July - 
(got my weight loss journal if ya will starting on posting #68 pn page 5 onward on my below listed Trip report titled, "MY Adventures n San Fran, Rose Bowl).



Great thread!! LOVE IT - 
(I now jog on weekends w/'Ladybug' my best bud)
and feel soooooooooo much better.




Tho - I do say that there oughts be 'rules'
when I pass on from this great earth.............

and rule#1 'shall be' that all plain m&m's be declared fat free.
ok.....if ya 'had to pick one'.....what one rule would you like to see when u pass on from this earth??


ANYWHO -
Q: I have a freakin' 2.5 hour drive coming up in early September (*each way*)= BORING!!!!
and I wanna eat..........  ok - please....who has some ways/ options or suggestions on low cal stuff to munch on and or ways to break up this drive so I dont feel so dang compelled to eat???


and to all who do ZUMBA or Spin = I am jealous.


T.T.F.N.


----------



## fabulousfive

knewton64 said:


> ANYWHO -
> Q: I have a freakin' 2.5 hour drive coming up in early September (each way)= BORING!!!!
> and I wanna eat..........  ok - please....who has some ways/ options or suggestions on low cal stuff to munch on and or ways to break up this drive so I dont feel so dang compelled to eat???
> 
> T.T.F.N.



I have Juice Plus shakes all the time & they are so filling! You could sip one of those during your trip or get a venti iced tea at Starbucks which are zero calories. I think sipping on something keeps you busy & full. Congrats on your huge weight loss! I want to go back & read your story.


----------



## knewton64

fabulousfive said:


> I have Juice Plus shakes all the time & they are so filling! You could sip one of those during your trip or get a venti iced tea at Starbucks which are zero calories. I think sipping on something keeps you busy & full. Congrats on your huge weight loss! I want to go back & read your story.




thank you for the kind tip - sippin' on something it is!!
(and my burned cd of vacation music to keep me in a San Fran, Rose Bowl mood).


Gotta love it - that 2.5 hr drive EACH WAY (all goes down on Saturday Oct is to see (in Dublin Texas) the Dublin Bottleworks soda plant -formely the Dr Pepper soda Plant - and I will be going also to of all places - a cheese farm to understand how they make cheese -
THEN end it with a stop off at "Granny's Restaurant" before I head back to the DFW area.
hmmmmmmmmmmm..for me losing all this weight - I sure live on the 'wild side.'


BUT YES - per the above, this is why I am concerned 
so a HHUUGGEEE thank you for the tip.



T.T.F.N.
& have a great weekend ya'll


----------



## fabulousfive

You're welcome! Sounds like you have a great trip planned!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Just wanted to give an update. So far working out in the morning for me has been way better than trying to do it at night. Yesterday I ran 1.5 miles and then today I ran just over 3 miles! Tomorrow is my day off (thankfully because I am not able to walk ) I noticed that I like to run in the morning because it is really the only time I get to be truly alone all day I don't even want to take the dog with me!  I hope you all are doing good! By the way if anyone wants an accountability partner please feel free to PM me, it might be a nice way to keep motivation up.


----------



## maurihart

I've had a hard few days.....had to work this morning and didn't work out.   Yesterday had to go to school mass with kids.  Will get back on track Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## TarrahA

Had a relapse on my diet today for lunch but did get my 3rd workout done just now so hoping I didn't set myself back too bad & I'll try to behave this weekend


----------



## knewton64

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Just wanted to give an update. So far working out in the morning for me has been way better than trying to do it at night. Yesterday I ran 1.5 miles and then today I ran just over 3 miles! Tomorrow is my day off (thankfully because I am not able to walk ) I noticed that I like to run in the morning because it is really the only time I get to be truly alone all day I don't even want to take the dog with me!  I hope you all are doing good! By the way if anyone wants an accountability partner please feel free to PM me, it might be a nice way to keep motivation up.





Now I feel jealous!!


I JUST started jogging two weeks ago and am up to an hr a day twice a day on weekends.  
and at a now 40 pound weight loss.





T.T.F.N.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

knewton64 said:


> Now I feel jealous!!
> 
> 
> I JUST started jogging two weeks ago and am up to an hr a day twice a day on weekends.
> and at a now 40 pound weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



Wow 40 lbs that is awesome! and An hours twice a day?!?! That is crazy congrats. Look at us becoming runners!


----------



## GrammyJudy

Down 10 lbs so far


----------



## khanna

I have just started back exercising, this is week 3 for me. I would love some accountability.  I have 20 pounds to lose. We are headed to Disney end of April 2014 early May so I really would love to have it off by then.  I am writing down every calorie and trying to stay at 1500 calories per day.  Sugar and mainly chocolate is a huge weakness for me.  Also, I tend to eat poorly on the weekend and it takes all week to get me back to where I was.  I have to stop that cycle.  Thanks for any encouragement and letting me join!
Kim


----------



## GotLabradors

Myfitnesspal.com is a great site to help track calories.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

khanna said:


> I have just started back exercising, this is week 3 for me. I would love some accountability.  I have 20 pounds to lose. We are headed to Disney end of April 2014 early May so I really would love to have it off by then.  I am writing down every calorie and trying to stay at 1500 calories per day.  Sugar and mainly chocolate is a huge weakness for me.  Also, I tend to eat poorly on the weekend and it takes all week to get me back to where I was.  I have to stop that cycle.  Thanks for any encouragement and letting me join!
> Kim



Feel free to PM me if you want someone to help! I know I need it. I have been wicked slacking the past 2 weeks


----------



## sbastin02

A little less than 2 months until our short trip.  I have a lot to lose but way hoping for 20lbs by the trip.  We (the kids and I) have been walking and I have been using myfitnesspal.com to track things.  I hope I can do it.


----------



## Jacindyyy

Have been out of the game for a few months as I was diagnosed with gall stones and had to have my gall bladder taken out. But been back in the game the past few weeks now and just have to shed a couple kilos to be at my lowest weight. Then I hope to lose another 5 kilos. Was at almost a 13 kilo weight loss before surgery. Hard at first to get back into it, but trying now really hard.


----------



## knewton64

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Wow 40 lbs that is awesome! and An hours twice a day?!?! That is crazy congrats. Look at us becoming runners!





I meant to say that as of last night, I am now at a *55 POUND WEIGHT LOSS*



I literally had to do a double take @ that scale but YUP......55 pounds went bye bye....
C YA!!!
LATER ALLIGATOR!!!



My weight losss journey starts on posting #68 on page 5 of my below listed December 2013 trip report adventures into San Fran, Rose Bowl......that you c listed in my signature.


And yes, I am beginning to wonder if I can do and complete a 5K......



More weight to come off -







T.T.F.N.


----------



## jennylyn_b

Hi everyone! Just checking in. I've lost 23.6 lbs since I started on July 30!! My goal is to lose 50 lbs total by sept 1, 2014. 

Also my running is up to 2.1-2.5 miles a day followed with a mile cool down plus my evening walk of 3 miles.


----------



## jennylyn_b

khanna said:


> I have just started back exercising, this is week 3 for me. I would love some accountability.  I have 20 pounds to lose. We are headed to Disney end of April 2014 early May so I really would love to have it off by then.  I am writing down every calorie and trying to stay at 1500 calories per day.  Sugar and mainly chocolate is a huge weakness for me.  Also, I tend to eat poorly on the weekend and it takes all week to get me back to where I was.  I have to stop that cycle.  Thanks for any encouragement and letting me join! Kim



Hi! Do you have a smartphone? There are a couple great apps that are free and have helped keep me focused.


----------



## jennylyn_b

knewton64 said:


> Your reply just made my day!  The trigger that caused me to lose weight?? It was the roller coaster accident out at Six Flags in mid July - (got my weight loss journal if ya will starting on posting #68 pn page 5 onward on my below listed Trip report titled, "MY Adventures n San Fran, Rose Bowl).  Great thread!! LOVE IT - (I now jog on weekends w/'Ladybug' my best bud) and feel soooooooooo much better.  Tho - I do say that there oughts be 'rules' when I pass on from this great earth.............  and rule#1 'shall be' that all plain m&m's be declared fat free. ok.....if ya 'had to pick one'.....what one rule would you like to see when u pass on from this earth??  ANYWHO - Q: I have a freakin' 2.5 hour drive coming up in early September (each way)= BORING!!!! and I wanna eat..........  ok - please....who has some ways/ options or suggestions on low cal stuff to munch on and or ways to break up this drive so I dont feel so dang compelled to eat???  and to all who do ZUMBA or Spin = I am jealous.  T.T.F.N.



Celery. Crunch away. It takes more calories to eat and digest celery than the actual celery contains.


----------



## scnrc00

I have started my new diet and also started using myfitnesspal and I am actually doing better. I have lost 1.2 lbs but have only been on it for about 4 days now. I have more energy now and feel better altogether. I have started walking for 30 minutes a day too. I hope to lose about 15lbs by my trip but at this point I will be happy with any weight lost. I have been going back and forth with my weight forever and I always lost the battle.


----------



## mjmyers10

Time for me to get back on track again. We are going to WDW for Thanksgiving.  I'd like to drop 10 to 15 lbs by then. Problem is I have a dinner at Maggianos tonight!


----------



## momimouse27

Ugh.  Maggianos...that place is a diet killer!  Yummy.


----------



## ChrissyLady

Hello! 

I have six weeks till my goal weight for the Mouse!

I'm so happy to have found this thread! I'm easily tempted and love to eat so losing weight has been extremely challenging for me my whole life. I'm also not a big exerciser so that doesn't help. Glad to be able to come here and share progress/challenges with other Disney-minded folks!

Here are my stats:

Name: Chrissy
Age: 37
Location: Queens, NY
Type of diet: Carb Cycling (Chris Powell's Choose to Lose)
Exercise: 9 minutes of strength training 5 days a week, 20 minutes of cardio 5 days a week
Start date of diet: July 22, 2013
Goal: 130
Weight at start of diet: 176
Weight loss to date: 16lbs

My vacation is Nov 12-16 and I have a birthday smack dab in the middle of that time! My goal weight for vacation is 150lbs, so I am going to have a strenuous six weeks!


----------



## jennylyn_b

Just checking in with everyone! I'm running btwn 2-2.5 miles everyday now and walking ~4 miles a day. Weigh in was Saturday and I'm down 26.7 pounds. I'm just passed the halfway mark from my original 50!!! 24 days til we leave for Disney. Hoping to make it an even 30 by then. I know I will gain on vacation but we are going to run in the mornings to keep up our training.


----------



## fabulousfive

Hadn't been to the gym last week so I was nervous to weigh in. To my surprise I've lost 9.5 lbs! Nearly halfway there. Not sure if I'm going to make my 20 lb loss goal, but I'm hoping to have the motivation to keep going. Especially with all the holidays on the horizon. How do you all eat healthy & stay motivated? I feel like I'm at a crossroads - I could keep going down or start eeking back up. I really want to keep going!


----------



## RoyalMom

Hi folks! I am turning 40 soon, and I want to live 'til I'm 103! Also, I'd like to wear something other than a mumu to the World next year! 

Name: JP
Age: 39
Location: NJ
Type of diet: calorie restriction, keeping a food diary
Exercise: Walking (starting out slow!)
Start date of diet: Oct. 7, 2013
Goal: 120
Weight at start of diet: 190

Obstacles: Arthritis, wine and pizza, video games, timing

4 days in, and I feel better already! LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

mom2val said:


> Checking in been at this almost 2 years! Started Nov 2011  ( age 38) at 277 pounds. Weight today ( age 40 )  is 168. End goal is 140 but hoping to be 158 or lower by our cruise in Dec 2013. Watching what I eat- eating  low carb and getting my carbs mainly from fruit and vegs , portion control and moderate exercise. Went from tight 3x tshirts to medium tshirts and my pants/shorts have gone from 26 ( with elastic waist) to 10's.



Wow congrats on the loss! That is awesome over 100 lbs  !! Wow again, congrats


----------



## stephyamber

This is a great thread! My family and I will be taking our first disney trip at the end of next summer, and I do hope to be at my goal weight by then.

Name: Stephanie
Age: 28
Starting weight: 261
Current weight: 218
Goal weight : 160
Obstacles: sweets and pizza :x


----------



## Tisha62486

Hello everyone!! I would love to join! Going to Walt Disney World in May 2015!! 

Name: Tisha
Age: 27
Location: Pennsylvania 
Type of Diet: Using myfitnesspal 
Exercise: Elliptical & Jillian Michaels DVD's
Start Date: 10/12/2013
Starting Weight: 152.2
Goal Weight: 120
Obstacles: I love food and hate working out lol


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Tisha62486 said:


> Hello everyone!! I would love to join! Going to Walt Disney World in May 2015!!
> 
> Name: Tisha
> Age: 27
> Location: Pennsylvania
> Type of Diet: Using myfitnesspal
> Exercise: Elliptical & Jillian Michaels DVD's
> Start Date: 10/12/2013
> Starting Weight: 152.2
> Goal Weight: 120
> Obstacles: I love food and hate working out lol



I am in the same boat as you. I currently weigh 150 and want to get down into the 130's or 120's. I turn 27 in Dec and hope to be in the  low 140's upper 130's by then. Good luck with your program!


----------



## fabulousfive

Me too! When I started in June I weighed 150 and my goal has been 130. I'm at 140 now, halfway there! I'm doing the elliptical machine a few times a week, enjoying Juice Plus shake to help me feeling full, and am watching my portions. My goal was the 130 by our early December trip.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

fabulousfive said:


> Me too! When I started in June I weighed 150 and my goal has been 130. I'm at 140 now, halfway there! I'm doing the elliptical machine a few times a week, enjoying Juice Plus shake to help me feeling full, and am watching my portions. My goal was the 130 by our early December trip.



I have been doing this a while too but have lost all motivation so the weight has stopped coming off  I really need to get out there and start kicking my butt again! It doesn't help my DH is no longer watching what he eats so I have the goodies in the house again


----------



## Tisha62486

I lose motivation so quickly especially on a stressful day :/ food is my happy place which needs to change it's just really hard!!!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Tisha62486 said:


> I lose motivation so quickly especially on a stressful day :/ food is my happy place which needs to change it's just really hard!!!



What I have found that helps is always having a cup of water with you. I am a bored eater and if I sip on water instead of eating it works miracles.


----------



## RoyalMom

Congratulations, Mom2Val!!

I have managed to keep up my program for one whole week, and I lost 2 lbs. Yayy me! 


I want to do it nice and slow, because I want my results to be permanent. I will stay on the same track this week, and if the scale doesn't move I will kick it up a notch!

YEA on the water - I just drank a quart of seltzer as I was messing around on the DIS



Stick with it, people! We can DO IT!!!

PS - I am also on myfitnesspal. PM me if you want a buddy!


----------



## AllisonK

Just wanted to post a quick update. I've been at this weight-loss thing since Nov. 2011 and as of today I have lost 72 pounds! I started at 222 and I am 150 today. I think I stood on the scale in shock at the gym when I had to move it down. 

I've had to replace just about my entire wardrobe (super expensive!) but it has been so nice to walk into a store, try on clothes and have them fit, and only put them back because I don't like how they look. I have struggled with my weight since late elementary school/early middle school and I am hoping since I have done this slowly (sometimes I won't lose for weeks at a time and I will feel like I've hit a wall) that I will be able to keep all the weight off.


----------



## RoyalMom

WOW, AllisonK! thanks for inspiring us! I can't wait to be able to replace a few things in my wardrobe... I'm going easy, doing it right, too! 

As of today, I have lost 6 lbs. 

See ya next Monday, a notch lower and little bit stronger!


----------



## knewton64

It hasn't come easy but I am very proud to announce:



1) I have now lost 72 pounds since July 24th 2013!
2)) I have dropped 6 inches off my waistline!
3) I am now NO LONGER considered obese in regards to my BMI!
4) My current BMI? = 29.1!!
5) My blood pressure has dropped from "W.T.F.??" to normal!!
6) I have dropped now 2 pants sizes!!

7) PSSTT!!!!!! I still have 33 more to lose so............




and best of all.......

Ladybug (my 2 yr old female Blue-Tick Beagle) has also lost.......

wait for it.......
wait for it.........

NOW!!


ONE POUND!!


*So to those of you who would like to read how I am accomplishing this in regards to my ongoing weight loss journey*, feel free to read posting #68 forward on my below listed "MY ADVENTURES N SAN FRAN, ROSE BOWL......TRIP report" that u will find in my signature.



and best of all LOOKOUT WORLD CUZ I WILL BE ZIP-LINING when I go to Catalnia Island /DISneyland next December!!
(cant WAIT NOW TO RIDE ALL THE DISNEY ATTRACTIONS!!)



THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALLOWING ME TO ANNOUNCE THIS


My life has changed - let's see how many more want to chime in on this thread about their updates.




T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## jennylyn_b

Just a check in: I started this July 30th and have lost 36.6 pounds so far! So happy!!!!


----------



## RoyalMom

wow, I am so glad to be following this thread! all of your successes are so inspiring. Gold stars, all around! Mickey might not recognize us...


----------



## mjmyers10

How's everybody doing? I just had a 4 day pizza binge so I'm a little behind. 25 days until my trip, maybe I can get 8 lbs off by then.


----------



## fabulousfive

mjmyers10 said:


> How's everybody doing? I just had a 4 day pizza binge so I'm a little behind. 25 days until my trip, maybe I can get 8 lbs off by then.



We have the same number of days and I have the same weight to loose! Can we do it?!


----------



## mjmyers10

Well I just got back from an Olive Garden dinner so that didn't help!


----------



## mom2val

[.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

mom2val said:


> Last check in was 10/11/13 and I was 168 pounds. Today 11/25/13 I weigh 161 pounds. I have almost 3 weeks until our cruise and I am still hoping to see 158 by then. I am down a total of 116 pounds - no surgery- no pills- just changed my diet and moderate exercise for the past 2 years.



Congrats that's awesome! It is great that you have done it by just changing your diet and exercise. I hope you make your goal for your cruise Good Luck!!


----------



## Fob

Hello everyone,

I've always done my best work when I have to be accountable to others, so I now make myself accountable to all my fellow DISers.

My name is Robert. 
I am currently 360 lbs. (6ft tall)

I have been challenged by my family (mostly neices and nephews) to participate in a family trip to WDW next January (2015) for runDisney.  My goal is to run the 5K.

So keep up the success stories and I'll work to add mine to the list.


----------



## jennylyn_b

jennylyn_b said:


> Just a check in: I started this July 30th and have lost 36.6 pounds so far! So happy!!!!



Hi! 
Just got back from three weeks at Disney. Yup three weeks of eating and drinking uninhibited. Well it did set me back a few pounds but not nearly as much as I thought it would. I weighed in when we got back and was up 6.4 lbs. after a week of being back in normal mode in down 3.1! My goal was to lose 50 by 9/1/2014 but I can tell you my winter goal is to maintain due to cold weather and not getting out to run as much. I also think I'm going to want to lose more than the original 50 but we will see when I get there.


----------



## Fob

Checking in for the weekly weigh in.

As of this morning ..... 358.  Down 2lbs even with Turkey Day.


----------



## RoyalMom

YAY! good work


----------



## Fob

Weekly check in.

Down another pound to 357.  Wanted more, but I'll take it.


----------



## mjmyers10

Great job.  I've been going the wrong way! Between Thanksgiving and a trip to the world, it's not been kind to my mid section.  California Diet started on Monday.  I have 200 days before we leave.


----------



## luvmikids

Holding  at 160. Will try and lose 10 by Feb. After the holidays of course


----------



## mjmyers10

How is everybody doing? I am also at my pre holiday weight. Then the real loss begins!


----------



## stephyamber

I got back to healthy eating at the beginning of January and lost 11lbs this month! I'm very happy. I'm hoping to be down about another 40 or so lbs by our trip in a september!


----------



## mjmyers10

I started my 30 day paleo challenge today. Hopefully I make it through. Any tips or suggestions would be great.


----------



## decembergirl71

Eating Paleo works best for me.  I do better eating simple whole foods.  I never get tired of lean meat and fresh veggies. My body adjusted after a couple of weeks and my cravings for refined sugar lessened.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## travelinggnomes

I have been working on my weight loss for Disney for a few months now.  I started off at 30 lbs to what the BMI charts says I should be at.  I am currently at 12 lbs to goal...which is the YUCKIEST part to loose!  I probably really need to go down another 10 after that.  

SO>  Goal is to loose 12 lbs by April 27th...our flight to Disney!!!


----------



## Disneynut84

hi all, im new to disboards, just joined today  holiday booked for sept/october this year and i need to loose about 3 stone (42lb) before we go. 
start weight 175LB


----------



## mjmyers10

Disneynut84 said:


> hi all, im new to disboards, just joined today  holiday booked for sept/october this year and i need to loose about 3 stone (42lb) before we go. start weight 175LB



Welcome! Are you following a plan or diet? I'm on day 6 of the 30 day Paleo Challenge.


----------



## Disneynut84

i'm following the slimming world plan, tried everything else and lost weight but then piled it all back on again when trying to maintain 
hopefully this one will work for me


----------



## ozzie2131

Just lost 10 pounds before my trip next week. Hoping on a couple more. I am just watching my portions and eating healthy snacks.


----------



## mjmyers10

I am down about 5 lbs in the past week and a half.  I have about 30 to go until my July Cali trip.


----------



## Disneynut84

week one down and lost 3lb happy with that  
was 175lb now 172lb
roll on next week


----------



## Pamnkevin

Disneynut84 said:


> week one down and lost 3lb happy with that  was 175lb now 172lb roll on next week



You're exactly where I am! I started the T25 workout and just making smarter choices. T25 is a 10 week program and we leave for Disney on May 10th


----------



## TAngel84

I started just wanting to really get healthy and feel good about myself before our June trip. Our trip may be moving up to the end of next month. Still quite a bit to lose before then. 

Start Weight 160

Current  148

Goal 135

Hopefully I can get there before our trip. Watching what I am eating as far as making healthy choices, cutting out soda and cutting way down on sugar. Dancinerate or Boxing and strength training daily.


----------



## huggiebear23

I am totally in!! 

I havent big this big since I gave birth to my youngest

Current weight 153

Goal 135


----------



## jlynnbnet

I NEED to lose 70lbs, but my goal is 30 by Disney!


----------



## 3XMickey

We'll be heading to the World in July. Just started the Insanity workout. Starting weight 260 with a goal of 210 by June 1st.


----------



## mjmyers10

Just got back from a ski vacation and totally went off the diet. Time to get back on track today. Luckily I didn't do too much damage.


----------



## Fantastic4

There's a lot of comments so my apologies if this was already asked/answered. DH and I are about to start a fairly strict "diet" that isn't for kids. What do you do for dinner with your kids?  I don't want to fight with them on what I fix but I don't want to feed them kid/junk food either. I admit I didn't start them off right when they were really little DH was either deployed or gone for training for their first few years and I was a lazy parent when it came to forcing the healthy eating habits so they are pretty picky. They're getting better but we still have meltdowns now and then at dinner time. I guess after all that rambling I'm asking if you have some semi healthy easy kids meals you cook for when you're eating something different.


----------



## mom2val

.


----------



## KarJeje5

Hi all!!
I recently became a Beachbody Coach to earn some extra income to pay for our trip in 2015. I'm working out too with TurboFire and drinking Shakeology to get to my goal weight. I'm a stay at home mom and the Beachbody Coach Program fees were waived for me because my husband is in the military so right there I'm saving money that I can put towards the trip.

My goal weight is 135Lbs and right now I'm at 147Lbs. I'm not too watchful of my wieght because I'm gaining muscle and that will add a little weight. I'm more concerned with how I look and how my clothes fit.

Our trip is for February 2015 so I guess I have a head start with this getting fit journey.

If anybody wants more information about the Beachbody Coach Program, specially if you're military because it's totally free for you, you can contact me through my website www.beachbodycoach.com/KarlaM5 or email me at karjeje@gmail.com or PM me.

Good luck with your weightloss everyone!!!


----------



## mjmyers10

I've got 124 days to lose 28 lbs.  then probably put it back on in Disney!


----------



## KarJeje5

I think that's totally doable!!! Just get yourself used to making the right choices nutrition wise so when you go to the parks you can do the same. Bring nutritious snacks with you to the parks, drink lots of water and when it's time to eat during your vacation choose the items that your body will benefit tho most of. It's not all about eating salads 24/7 but you can eat anything in moderation. A trick I have with the water is an equation I found that says that you're supposed to drink half your weight in water ounces, so if you weight 200Lbs for example you have to drink 100oz per day, just an example by the way. I don't always drink my whole 75oz of water daily but I'm pretty close because all I drink, even when I'm out, is water.
Good luck with your weight loss and I now you can do it!!


----------



## Disneynut84

bit gutted, week 2 and i maintained my weight still 172lb 

dont understand why 

hopefully will make up for it next week


----------



## fairygodmomma

Hello everyone!Is it too late to join? We are going on our 1st ever wdw vacation in 62 days and I have been dieting since January 1st because I want to be able to ride all the fun stuff with my daughter. I really haven't made any effort to lose weight since the birth of my youngest (who by the way is now almost 10)  My starting weight was 263 lbs and today my a.m. weight was 245.
I have been walking 4 miles a day and doing abs every day. weights 3 times a week. also low carb low cal diet.
Yesterday my dr called to let me know I am diabetic. I started my meds this morning and was really surprised at how sick I became during my walking. (only made it to 1.75 miles
I would love any advice , suggestions for diet and exercise. Anyone else diabetic? This is totally new and scary to me.


----------



## mjmyers10

It's never too late to join.  Sorry but I don't know much about diabetes.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dream959

Newbie here. I started losing weight for my 10 year high school reunion in October, but Mickey is just as important! 

Started at: 178
Now: 171
Goal: 150 by June, 125 by October

I haven't been to Disney since August 2010 so I'm very excited to bring my 2 daughters in June of this year!


----------



## brie182

Hello everyone. So excited to find this board. Heading to Disney April 25th. Need as much help as I can get 

Name: Brie
Start weight: 150
Goal weight: 135

I have been drinking green smoothies for breakfast and sometimes lunch
Walking (although with winter this has been hard) and shoveling. I am not much of an exerciser. Need to work on that

Starting a new dietbet (http:www.dietbetter.com) with Chris Powell on March 11th. This website has been a godsend. Basically you join a bet that you can loose 4% of your body weight in 4 weeks. You pay $30 BUT if you reach your 4% you get that back + share some of the money from those that did not reach their 4%. This will be my 3rd one and it really keeps me motivated! I won about $20 with each one and lost 14lbs. Putting the last 20 towards my trip. 

Looking forward to hearing how everyone else is loosing!


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

I'll join in

Name: Mandy
Age: 26
Type of diet: Paleo
Goal: 120
Weight at start of diet: 172
Height: 5'3"

I started eating Paleo a while ago but I've been bad the past few weeks. I got down to 163 but I haven't weighed myself since January. I will be doing my 2nd 21 Day Sugar Detox starting on March 1st! Our next trip is in October so it would be nice to be down at least a reasonable 20-30 pounds.


----------



## mjmyers10

Meetmeinmontauk said:


> I'll join in  Name: Mandy Age: 26 Type of diet: Paleo Goal: 120 Weight at start of diet: 172 Height: 5'3"  I started eating Paleo a while ago but I've been bad the past few weeks. I got down to 163 but I haven't weighed myself since January. I will be doing my 2nd 21 Day Sugar Detox starting on March 1st! Our next trip is in October so it would be nice to be down at least a reasonable 20-30 pounds.



We should share some paleo ideas.  I've beef doing it for about a month and struggle with lunch and dinner. My daughter is 2 and we don't want to make her separate dinner every night.  We both work so dinner needs to be ways and quick or we get a toddler revolt.


----------



## fairygodmomma

mjmyers10 said:


> It's never too late to join.  Sorry but I don't know much about diabetes.  Welcome aboard!



Thanks so much for the welcome! I am glad to have found this thread!


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

mjmyers10 said:


> We should share some paleo ideas.  I've beef doing it for about a month and struggle with lunch and dinner. My daughter is 2 and we don't want to make her separate dinner every night.  We both work so dinner needs to be ways and quick or we get a toddler revolt.



I've been eating pretty simple stuff since I don't want to spend a ton of money on food. This is my absolute favorite recipe though:

http://paleomg.com/almost-5-ingredient-pizza-spaghetti-pie/


----------



## slm05

Can I join? I judged moved cross country, I need to lose about 75 pounds. Due to my move I don't get to talk to my friends as much (time difference) so having some weight loss support/ideas would be great.


----------



## mjmyers10

slm05 said:


> Can I join? I judged moved cross country, I need to lose about 75 pounds. Due to my move I don't get to talk to my friends as much (time difference) so having some weight loss support/ideas would be great.



Welcome. My best advice is to plan ahead with everything. Then you won't be tempted to cheat.


----------



## fairygodmomma

mjmyers10 said:


> Welcome. My best advice is to plan ahead with everything. Then you won't be tempted to cheat.



Very good advice! My biggest problem is having to make something different for myself to eat when everyone else (hubby and kids) eat regular meals. It is sooo tempting when I am the cook


----------



## mjmyers10

fairygodmomma said:


> Very good advice! My biggest problem is having to make something different for myself to eat when everyone else (hubby and kids) eat regular meals. It is sooo tempting when I am the cook



Why do they eat something else? There are many healthy tasty meals the whole family can eat. We have a toddler and we try to give her the same stuff we eat for dinner.


----------



## fairygodmomma

mjmyers10 said:


> Why do they eat something else? There are many healthy tasty meals the whole family can eat. We have a toddler and we try to give her the same stuff we eat for dinner.



When mine were small they absolutely ate what we did. When I returned to work we began a lot of unhealthy eating habits, takeout, pizza, easy heat up meals, etc with family  home-cooked dinner being only once or twice a week. Now my husband and I are both changing our eating habits and while the kids will eat some things like we do, They will not eat everything.  Sometimes I do make some of their favorites as treats  even though I am actually making them in a healthier way(for example: homemade crispy tenders baked in the oven) I try to keep my own meal around 300-400 calories for dinner so I eat lot's of fresh veggies and yeah sometimes I do nibble a piece or two of potatoe or other not good for me carb that I have prepared for them. That's what I mean by it being hard not to eat some things that I do fix for them. More of a "bad habits are hard to  break" type scenario


----------



## mjmyers10

I hear ya. I went Paleo earlier this year. We fool my daughter with Cauliflower Pizza! Luckily with paleo, kids can eat it too.


----------



## themrsturnbow

I actually started weight watchers in Jan. Not just because I knew we would be going to Disney, but it certainly did kick my motivation into high gear lol. I know I'm going to be in pictures while there and I don't want to be ashamed of them. Anyway, I started at 207.8 (I'm 5'7) and I'm currently 201 even . I have been needing to lose weight for a while now. But nothing seemed to work until now. I love it .


----------



## yanilat

Meetmeinmontauk said:


> I'll join in
> 
> Name: Mandy
> Age: 26
> Type of diet: Paleo
> Goal: 120
> Weight at start of diet: 172
> Height: 5'3"
> 
> I started eating Paleo a while ago but I've been bad the past few weeks. I got down to 163 but I haven't weighed myself since January. I will be doing my 2nd 21 Day Sugar Detox starting on March 1st! Our next trip is in October so it would be nice to be down at least a reasonable 20-30 pounds.



Did you lose weight with the 21 day sugar detox diet? I just bought the book..I need to lose 50 lbs..thanks


----------



## mhp8982

I want to join in! I just started a new diet a week ago and i've already lost 3 lbs!  I'm thrilled to know that i'm not alone. After having my son 2 years ago.. and choosing to be a stay at home mom... I have packed on more than I ever have.  I've been working really hard though and need some encouragement to keep it up!

Name:Heather
Age: 31
Location: IN
Diet: Watching calories/carbs/sugar intake
Excerise: Zumba/running/weight training
start date 3/1/14
start weight 184.6
current weight 181.2
Goal by trip in May: 160
Ultimate Goal: 130


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

yanilat said:


> Did you lose weight with the 21 day sugar detox diet? I just bought the book..I need to lose 50 lbs..thanks



I lost 9 pounds throughout the whole process. I wasn't exercising, just following the detox program. I felt great the whole time & I probably would have lost more if I was exercising.

I'm actually doing my 2nd 21DSD starting tomorrow!


----------



## practicallyperfect77

yanilat said:


> Did you lose weight with the 21 day sugar detox diet? I just bought the book..I need to lose 50 lbs..thanks



Somehow ran across this thread.  I have not read up on the 21 day sugar detox, but I did the Whole30 plan for 6 weeks this past fall and dropped 22lbs.  Whole 30 is eating hard core paleo (no dairy...there are lots of different versions of paleo) and no sugar allowed except for what is found in fruit and veggies. Corn and white potatoes don't count as veggies either. So meat, fruit and veggies. I have NEVER felt better. Sadly I fell off the wagon and need to get back on. Maybe I'll join this thread too!


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

practicallyperfect77 said:


> Somehow ran across this thread.  I have not read up on the 21 day sugar detox, but I did the Whole30 plan for 6 weeks this past fall and dropped 22lbs.  Whole 30 is eating hard core paleo (no dairy...there are lots of different versions of paleo) and no sugar allowed except for what is found in fruit and veggies. Corn and white potatoes don't count as veggies either. So meat, fruit and veggies. I have NEVER felt better. Sadly I fell off the wagon and need to get back on. Maybe I'll join this thread too!



I did a Whole30 once as well. I prefer the 21DSD because I overdid it with the fruit on the Whole30!


----------



## practicallyperfect77

Meetmeinmontauk said:
			
		

> I did a Whole30 once as well. I prefer the 21DSD because I overdid it with the fruit on the Whole30!



Does 21dsd allow fruit? When I did W30 I only had one serving of fruit a day...well it might have been 1 1/2...I didn't measure but had a bowl of berries with my egg breakfast. No more fruit after that tho. I have PCOS and the wonderful insulin resistance that comes along with that so I know carbs are not my friend.


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

practicallyperfect77 said:


> Does 21dsd allow fruit? When I did W30 I only had one serving of fruit a day...well it might have been 1 1/2...I didn't measure but had a bowl of berries with my egg breakfast. No more fruit after that tho. I have PCOS and the wonderful insulin resistance that comes along with that so I know carbs are not my friend.



It allows 1 green banana or 1 green apple a day!


----------



## mjmyers10

With Whole30 and 21 Day Detox, do you find that you put the weight back on when you stop?  I find when I am in a maintain phase I gradually put on a few pounds here and a few pounds there. Next thing I know, I have put back on half the weight I lost.


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

mjmyers10 said:


> With Whole30 and 21 Day Detox, do you find that you put the weight back on when you stop?  I find when I am in a maintain phase I gradually put on a few pounds here and a few pounds there. Next thing I know, I have put back on half the weight I lost.



I've been maintaining very well. Not losing anything since adding some sugar back into my diet but I also haven't been exercising.


----------



## practicallyperfect77

mjmyers10 said:
			
		

> With Whole30 and 21 Day Detox, do you find that you put the weight back on when you stop?  I find when I am in a maintain phase I gradually put on a few pounds here and a few pounds there. Next thing I know, I have put back on half the weight I lost.



I have gained some back. But honestly how my body works, I can't eat the grains. I do OK with fruit n veggies but grains (even gluten free ones) make me pack on the pounds. I have also found that once I start eating them it's really hard to stop. I have a cruise is 4 1/2 weeks...you would think the thought of being in a swimsuit for a week would be motivation....just haven't found it yet. I think I need the structure of W30 to get my mind in the right spot. I wasn't hungry when I was in it and didn't have cravings. Now I fight cravings all the time b/c I gave in.


----------



## T21CLD

Hello all glad to see that I am not the only one trying to lose for Mickey.  We are heading out May 3 and I really want to lose about 15 lbs.  I am done 5 already.  My main goal is to look better and feel better so I can walk the whole park and actually get in a photo with my husband and daughter.  

Current Weight 169...
total goal 145
using shakeology and turbo fire/10min trainer.


----------



## Pamnkevin

T21CLD said:


> Hello all glad to see that I am not the only one trying to lose for Mickey.  We are heading out May 3 and I really want to lose about 15 lbs.  I am done 5 already.  My main goal is to look better and feel better so I can walk the whole park and actually get in a photo with my husband and daughter.  Current Weight 169... total goal 145 using shakeology and turbo fire/10min trainer.



You're exactly where I am right now. I've lost 8lbs last month and am now at 169lbs. I've just been making smarter food choices and using the T25 workout. I thought about trying shakeology...what do you think about them?


----------



## huggiebear23

Pamnkevin said:


> You're exactly where I am right now. I've lost 8lbs last month and am now at 169lbs. I've just been making smarter food choices and using the T25 workout. I thought about trying shakeology...what do you think about them?



Do you like the t 25? Is it hard?


----------



## writermommy6

I'm jumping in. We're headed to Universal on May 31, my 20th high school reunion is June 21 and we're jumping on a Disney cruise in 2015!!!!  Soooo serious motivation   Current weight: 190 Goal by May 31: 160 Goal by August 31: 135  My health is also starting to worry me. I can't keep up with my kids. Just going up and down the stairs in my house makes me winded and my knees are starting to give me trouble. I'm only 5' 4" so 190 is definitely dangerous territory.

I am using the 6 week body makeover starting on Monday. I've had it for a while but never committed the whole 6 weeks. Was hoping that coming here could help. This week I'm walking one hour a day and using MyFitnessPal to keep my calories to 1500 a day.


----------



## Pamnkevin

huggiebear23 said:


> Do you like the t 25? Is it hard?



I do like it because it's a program and I have an easier time sticking to it. On the other hand, I hate it because it's hard! The good thing is that it's only 25 minutes. It's a lot of jumping, lunges, and squats. I've definitely seen results though and it gets a little easier with time


----------



## writermommy6

Checked out a new gym that's 5 min from my house. Only $10 a month and no contract. Heading there first thing Friday(payday) to start. Walking my neighborhood is great but I love having a variety. And I find that I'm more focused at the gym.


----------



## mjmyers10

How's everybody holding up? The treadmills at work just got angry birds on them so it's making my running easier. I have about 20 lbs to drop in 100 days before our Cali trip. Just booked WDW for August too. I guess I can't go too wild in Cali.


----------



## erikamacelroy

Hello everyone!! Hoping I can join the thread! Me and my family are going to Disney Sept 30-Oct 7. We are going for my 30th birthday and I'm desperate to loose weight!!! I totally want to look awesome for my family!! Hoping to get some motivation/accountability here! 

Name:Erika
Age: 29
Location: MA
Diet: gluten free/clean eating
Exercise: cardio 30 mins/3x/week and core exercises
Start Date: Today
Start Weight: 168
Goal: 130


----------



## iheartMagicKingdom

Sorry double post


----------



## iheartMagicKingdom

I would recommend FB page "Losing it for the Mouse"

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## iheartMagicKingdom

Sorry just read all the back posts......can I join your thread?  We are heading back to WDW in October and NEED to drop some weight. Not only for our vacation, but also because blood work find not come back well. Slightly high cholesterol. Doctor wants me to drop 10lbs by May 25th. I would love to drop 30-40 by October. 

Rayana
35 years old
Start weight 201 ( my highest ever  )
Current weight 197
Goal 160-170 by October 
Exercise-  joined gym try to go 3 times a week. Cardio, cardio, cardio and core work.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JenDisFan02

I'll join the party.   

Jen

Low carb/lots of greens, no red meat.
Weight three days ago (at start) 
200

Weight today 
194.2

Goal weight by October:
160-150

Walking daily.  If I'm a glutton for punishment maybe 30 Day Shred.   


Yee-haw


----------



## turkey1031

I started losing weight the beginning of last November. I was on a diet of meat and veggies and just wanted to get to my goal size by my June vacation. We'll I ended up meeting my goal size in March and ended up losing about 30 pounds in those 5 months or so. A few people have asked me if I was going to try to lose more weight since they thought I was small enough. Honestly my legs are the only small thing about me because of my apple figure. This donut that's still hanging out around my waist needs to go. I did start adding a fruit or potato to one of my meals a day so that the weight loss process stops. Exercise is something that I desperately need to start. I just hate doing it because I'm a couch potato. What motivates you to exercise? Every time I try to start a exercise routine I stop after day two or so. Heck right now I could be exercising but instead I'm cruising the dis. Even though I lost a lot of the fat my muscles are the farthest thing from tone. I really need some exercise motivation tips. Just telling myself I need to do it doesn't work.


----------



## JenDisFan02

Turkey,

I am thinking about doing Turbo Jam, which is a dance sort of a thing.   For me, it really is fun, and makes me feel good.   I think the key is to find something that you like (I also walk with my headphones on when I want to tune out the world).   Good Luck!


----------



## turkey1031

I have tried zumba before but im not coordinated at all so I stopped after my third attempt or so. I live on a busy street that does not have sidewalks so I'd have to drive somewhere in order to take a walk. I did try walking on a bike path in a neighboring town a couple of years ago. I could try that again. Id like to find something that I enjoy but its tough.


----------



## ecross23

Surprise trip for the kids and taking grandpa along!  Got pregnant in September and lost baby in December.  Somehow managed to gain 25 pounds in just 21 weeks of pregnancy.  Already was 20 pounds overweight at that time so 45 pounds to lose by September!

Diet:  Weight Watchers
Starting Weight: 209
Goal: 165
Exercise: 5 days a week on the elliptical
Current Weight: 203 2 weeks in!!!

Anyone have any good weight lifting plans?  I need to add muscle but have no idea how to start.  I have some hand weights and my husband has a bench with bar.

Thanks!!!


----------



## sandgrace

I've been trying to lose weight for a couple of years now without much luck.  We're heading to WDW at the end of this month, and about a month ago I started to panic thinking I wouldn't be in shape to walk at Disney.  

I discovered a great walking DVD that you can do at home...I haven't read this whole thread so if this has been mentioned before I apologize. The DVD is by Leslie Sansone and the one that I have is a 4 mile walk. What's great is that you can customize it by doing 1, 2, or 3 miles to start off.  When I started out I couldn't make it to mile 1, now I'm fairly easily doing 4 miles, and just purchased her 5 Mega Miles DVD.

I just wanted to suggest this to anyone that needs to get in walking shape fast, the best part of this is that there aren't complicated moves at all so it's an easy way to get started on a fitness plan. Hope this helps someone as it has really worked for me!


----------



## Shleedogg

turkey1031 said:


> I started losing weight the beginning of last November. I was on a diet of meat and veggies and just wanted to get to my goal size by my June vacation. We'll I ended up meeting my goal size in March and ended up losing about 30 pounds in those 5 months or so. A few people have asked me if I was going to try to lose more weight since they thought I was small enough. Honestly my legs are the only small thing about me because of my apple figure. This donut that's still hanging out around my waist needs to go. I did start adding a fruit or potato to one of my meals a day so that the weight loss process stops. Exercise is something that I desperately need to start. I just hate doing it because I'm a couch potato. What motivates you to exercise? Every time I try to start a exercise routine I stop after day two or so. Heck right now I could be exercising but instead I'm cruising the dis. Even though I lost a lot of the fat my muscles are the farthest thing from tone. I really need some exercise motivation tips. Just telling myself I need to do it doesn't work.



I've struggled for years.  This is my longest stretch of dedicated fitness, 4.5 months.  I started when I was feeling and looking my worst ever.  That motivation carried me for a couple of weeks as per my usual cycle.  I stared watching Downton Abbey when I first started running.  I was hooked and only allowed myself to watch it when I ran.  Well that got me through 2.5/3 months.  Now it's habit.  I hate it still.  Really hate exercising.  But it's not hard like it used to be.  I regularly run 3.5 miles 4-5 days a week.  The tv is what gets me through workout.  If it's a good show I'm distracted enough that I don't focus too much on how hard it is.  Running outside doesn't work for me because I get easily bored and quite frankly, intimidated by what passersby might be saying about me.  Luckily we have a treadmill.  But that could work at a gym too.  When we were in disney I brought my ipad to the gym with my headphones.

The motivator now is seeing and feeling the change in my body.  I've only lost 6 lbs  but I'm down an entire dress/pants size (it is hard not to focus on the scale though).  I realized in the first 3 weeks that I don't have the psychological strength to eat perfectly and exercise.  So I eat what I want and binge a day or two a week and don't run on weekend.  I know that I will never be able to not eat crap.  Even if I lost weight I'd go right back to my old eating habits when I reached my goal.  The lifestyle change I had to make was running.  What's 45 min out of my day during nap time?   It's hard but you have to mentally want it and be able to shut out the voices telling you not to and to just make yourself do it.  Hugs from a fellow couch potato!


----------



## glvsav37

Me: Male, will be 40 in October.  209 5ft -11.  

Not out of shape but my belly is bigger then I like. I play ice hockey about 1-2x a week. But I developed asthma a few years ago that has held me back from any real excercise.  I just got real serious with it and began regular allergy injections 3 mos ago.  

Joined a cross fit gym about a month ago on a Groupon special.  Really digging it so far. Pushing me really hard to do things I never thought I could do. 

Also, the gym participates in the "whole life challenge" that started last week. It's an 8 week lifestyle challenge that is Paleo based and has weekly challenges like learning to meditate and drinking plenty of water.  So far I'm doing ok. 

The 8 weeks ends just before our Dis trip, so it's a good distraction from the waiting and will be done before I know it.


----------



## DonnaBelle2005

Joining the thread...

I am 42 and close to 250. (5'7")
My goal for the next 6 months is to drop between 25-50 lbs. I am going to lose weight for me & Mickey!

I am cutting out dinners out except maybe once a month - saving that for Disney!  Am going back to 6 small meals a day. I really did good before and dropped 15 lbs within 4 weeks. 


Anyone in NC want to pm me?  We can be weight loss buddies together!


----------



## ebradley23

Keep it up guys!  I lost 45 lbs last year for our vacation. It was the first time in more than 13 years I didn't feel self-conscious in a swimsuit or shorts. This year I'm trying to maintain for our trip in September. I continue to do weight watchers, but I don't attend meetings as frequently as I did when I was losing. I started running a year ago in the middle of my weight loss journey. That has been what works for me. A year ago, I could barely run for 60 seconds as part of the c25k program. I'm training for a half marathon now. You all can do it!!  

Just wanted to give everyone some encouragement!!


----------



## LadyRayado

Jumping in

Name: Emily
Age: 27
Location: CO
Diet: low carb/high protein/real food
Start Date: Today
Start Weight: 138- the rest of the baby weight
Goal: 115


----------



## erinmarie2224

Ugh duplicate post sorry


----------



## erinmarie2224

Jumping in for some additional motivation for my Sept trip.  

Name:  Erin
Age: 33
Diet: nothing too specific (low-fat, lots of veggies and less carbs) mostly fish/tofu instead of meats (dietary preference)
Exercise:  6 days a week; 30-40 mins Arc Trainer & 15-20 mins weights alternatingdays bewteern Abs & arms/legs
Start Date:  June 1
Goal 1: 125 (lose 7 lbs) by July 15
Goal 2:  flat tummy, defined arms and slimmer thighs by Sept 1
Current Weight :133

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ksloane

Time for me to get back on board. I've had a non-productive year

I am running/walking with my daughter 5-6 times a week, and I've created myself a 30 day challenge that includes ab, leg, and arm workouts.

Name: Kimberly
Age: 34
Diet: 

Less carbs and sugar 
No soda (already eliminated)
Slowly decrease daily calories using MyFitnessPal (krsloane)
1-2 Meal replacement shakes a day most days
MORE water!!
Exercise: 

Self Created 30 Day Challenge for abs, legs, and arms 7 days a week
Run/Walk Interval training 5-6 days a week.
Start Date: June 1
Current Weight: 184.5
1st Goal: June 30 - 174.5


----------



## Jacindyyy

I'm back on this for my next trip to the world in a few months. As of today I hit 13.7 kilos lost (30.2 pounds) in my weight loss journey.
I've been stuck for about a year after having surgery to remove my gall bladder, but finally at a new lowest weight! Going to keep going maybe another 5-10 pounds.


----------



## TinaLala

I'm back on as well.  Actually typing this on the treadmill at work.  Let's hope I can loose some weight for Oct 2015 when I take my Girl Scouts to Disney!


----------



## glvsav37

glvsav37 said:


> Me: Male, will be 40 in October.  209 5ft -11.
> 
> Not out of shape but my belly is bigger then I like. I play ice hockey about 1-2x a week. But I developed asthma a few years ago that has held me back from any real excercise.  I just got real serious with it and began regular allergy injections 3 mos ago.
> 
> Joined a cross fit gym about a month ago on a Groupon special.  Really digging it so far. Pushing me really hard to do things I never thought I could do.
> 
> Also, the gym participates in the "whole life challenge" that started last week. It's an 8 week lifestyle challenge that is Paleo based and has weekly challenges like learning to meditate and drinking plenty of water.  So far I'm doing ok.
> 
> The 8 weeks ends just before our Dis trip, so it's a good distraction from the waiting and will be done before I know it.



Hi all, we are just under 3 weeks away from our trip and I am so happy to say that I have lost over 20 lbs (22 as of this am)! I never started out with a target weight, just wanted to look and feel 'better.' And while I could lose a bit more, I am ecstatic at the progress made. I think I could hit 185 by trip time. 

The Whole Life Challenge was a godsend and I highly recommend it to anyone looking to change their health lifestyle. There is a new session starting in September if anyone is interested—I can't recommend it enough and also say look to join with a group b/c the support shown within our team was very needed at times.

I am running every other day or so, logging in about 2.5 miles. I've never been a runner and with my asthma it was always a barrier. But I got serious with my allergies and begun regular allergy shots and with the regular exercise my world has changed. My new running shoes shipped yesterday, I can't believe I'm actually excited for those  lol.

I am also at the Crossfit gym roughly 3x a week. Love the workouts there. When I couldn't make it, I would pop in a T25 disk or went out to back and did box jumps and pushups on the deck.

But above all, I dont think I would have seen anywhere near the amount of weight loss without completely changing my diet. The WLC is based on a complete Paleo diet. Luckily they have 3 levels from beginner (less strict) to advanced (very strict). But overall it was no sugar, no bread/carbs/processed wheat and no dairy. All items that most likely contributed to my asthma. 

As someone who in 40 years has never dieted or walked in a gym, I am now a convert and integrated it into my lifestyle. I cant wait to be one of those people who does a nice AM run at Disney. 

Good luck to everyone who is trying. It is sooooo worth it!!


Edit to add: 
I recommend getting a fitness tracker. I bought a FitBit One and love it. It is like I get to keep score on myself. It's amazing to look back at the reports and see what days I was most active vs not, and how many steps I am taking in an average day. Now I try and reach my goal (10k steps) earlier and earlier. 

Also, for runners, MapMyRun is a great app too.


----------



## glvsav37

ksloane said:


> Time for me to get back on board. I've had a non-productive year  I am running/walking with my daughter 5-6 times a week, and I've created myself a 30 day challenge that includes ab, leg, and arm workouts.  Name: Kimberly Age: 34 Diet:  [*]Less carbs and sugar [*]No soda (already eliminated) [*]Slowly decrease daily calories using MyFitnessPal (krsloane) [*]1-2 Meal replacement shakes a day most days [*]MORE water!!  Exercise:  [*]Self Created 30 Day Challenge for abs, legs, and arms 7 days a week [*]Run/Walk Interval training 5-6 days a week.  Start Date: June 1 Current Weight: 184.5 1st Goal: June 30 - 174.5



Good luck!!!  
Replacing the majority if your drinking with water is key.  We had to drink 1/2 our body weight in oz a day.  Since then I have completely cut out coffee and replaced all drinks with water.  I cut up a lime and drop it in my tumbler and carry it around with me all day.   

Also for your ab workout...have you seen the 30-day ab challenge floating around Facebook? It was for June but there is no reason you can't adopt the workout into any 30 day period.  

Cut your sugar--out, completely. Plan and simple. I dropped 10lbs in a hurry as soon as I did that.


----------



## TinaLala

glvsav37 said:
			
		

> Cut your sugar--out, completely. Plan and simple. I dropped 10lbs in a hurry as soon as I did that.



Ok the water i am drinking, but hiw did you cut out sugar?


----------



## glvsav37

TinaLala said:


> Ok the water i am drinking, but hiw did you cut out sugar?



Just did. Don't eat sweets, iced tea ( was my go to drink ), ate only what I cooked so I could control it, read read read food labels, so much stuff had sugar.  If you need a fix, eat fruit (strawberries, banana and blueberries were my go to) but mix in some veggies to help balance out and break down the sugar faster.  

Cutting out all bread and dairy helped too. 

I went completely paleo which is difficult but there are plenty of sites with good recipes out there.  

Good luck.


----------



## glvsav37

I'll also add that it was tough for the first week. But after that, the cravings dropped pretty well. I was surprised how they went away.  

What I learned is that our body's are designed to eat fat. However sugar is quicker and easier for it. With so many things having sugar in it and we eat a lot of it, the body never gets to the natural fat.  After a week of no sugar, the body can process most of it and now start working on the real fat.  

Scientific or not, I lost a huge amount of weight In my first 2 weeks, and I believe it was due to the no sugar.


----------



## Jacindyyy

I hit 15.1 kilos lost today which is 33 pounds!
I want to lose a few more kilos before I go back to Disney in September.


----------



## glvsav37

Jacindyyy said:


> I hit 15.1 kilos lost today which is 33 pounds! I want to lose a few more kilos before I go back to Disney in September.



Congrats!! Keep it up


----------



## TinaLala

Today is the day!  I'm starting Couch to 5k!  Here we go!


----------



## tiffytrips

^sounds interesting is this an established plan?


----------



## TinaLala

tiffytrips said:
			
		

> ^sounds interesting is this an established plan?



its an app that I downloaded.  it trains you for 8 weeks to go from walking/lite running to running.  you walk/run 3x a week using the timeframe on the app, slowly expanding your run time.  its actually encouraged me to want to work out more!  i hear this type of work out increases your metabolism


----------



## ashleyfallis

Name: Ashley
Age: 29
Diet: low fat and trying to stay away from carbs - turns out wheat is not my friend! Doing Slimming World with a friend as she's getting married
Exercise: Doing 3 30 day challenges; Abs, Push ups and Squats
Also planning on downloading couch to 5k when i get home after reading about it here!
Start Date: July 8th
Start weight - 183lbs (lost 3 already, 2nd weigh in tonight so fingers crossed!)
Goal 1: Lose 35lbs as soon as i can
Goal 2: When the fats gone, tone up arms and stomach.
Goal 3: look fantastic in my bridesmaids dress!


----------



## TinaLala

ashleyfallis said:
			
		

> Name: Ashley
> Age: 29
> Diet: low fat and trying to stay away from carbs - turns out wheat is not my friend! Doing Slimming World with a friend as she's getting married
> Exercise: Doing 3 30 day challenges; Abs, Push ups and Squats
> Also planning on downloading couch to 5k when i get home after reading about it here!
> Start Date: July 8th
> Start weight - 183lbs (lost 3 already, 2nd weigh in tonight so fingers crossed!)
> Goal 1: Lose 35lbs as soon as i can
> Goal 2: When the fats gone, tone up arms and stomach.
> Goal 3: look fantastic in my bridesmaids dress!



Great goals Ashley!


----------



## glvsav37

ashleyfallis said:


> Name: Ashley Age: 29 Diet: low fat and trying to stay away from carbs - turns out wheat is not my friend! Doing Slimming World with a friend as she's getting married Exercise: Doing 3 30 day challenges; Abs, Push ups and Squats Also planning on downloading couch to 5k when i get home after reading about it here! Start Date: July 8th Start weight - 183lbs (lost 3 already, 2nd weigh in tonight so fingers crossed!) Goal 1: Lose 35lbs as soon as i can Goal 2: When the fats gone, tone up arms and stomach. Goal 3: look fantastic in my bridesmaids dress!



Best of luck!! 

I know I may sound like a broken record, but also try and eliminate as much sugar as you can. It's the fastest way to lose the existing fat. Overall, fat is not bad. Our bodies eat fat, but sugar is easier to burn, so the body uses that first. We are eating so much sugar now, that the body can't get through it all and never gets to the fat we already have.  

Try eliminating it for a week and a half and you will see amazing gains.


----------



## ashleyfallis

glvsav37 said:


> Best of luck!!
> 
> I know I may sound like a broken record, but also try and eliminate as much sugar as you can. It's the fastest way to lose the existing fat. Overall, fat is not bad. Our bodies eat fat, but sugar is easier to burn, so the body uses that first. We are eating so much sugar now, that the body can't get through it all and never gets to the fat we already have.
> 
> Try eliminating it for a week and a half and you will see amazing gains.



Thanks for your support guys  went to weigh in last night and lost another 1lb! Not what i'd hoped for but 1 off is better than one on  

My diet consists of pretty much fruit and veg to be honest - I've not had chocolate, cake, candy, crisps etc for over 3 weeks now! go me 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## TinaLala

Way to go! I didn't work out last night and like a bad girl I had a handful of chocolate chips.  I'll be paying for it today.  Going to the treadmill shortly.


----------



## ElsaColon

Hey all, I am currently trying to lose some weight for my next vacation as well. Not just for my vacation but for myself! I struggled with an eating disorder throughout my high school and early college years.

Since I've "recovered" I've gained some weight and have gone through the constant up and downs in my weight. I'm currently at my highest I've ever been (176) and I have finally said "enough is enough!" 

I want to lose weight, the healthy way. Good luck to all of you on your journeys, I am happy that I have finally started mine! On the road to better health!


----------



## judypriv

I can't believe I am still on here with all this yo-yoing but here we go again:

SW: 192.5
CW: 176.8
GW: 125

don't cheer - it's been three years!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

judypriv said:


> I can't believe I am still on here with all this yo-yoing but here we go again:
> 
> SW: 192.5
> CW: 176.8
> GW: 125
> 
> don't cheer - it's been three years!



3 Years is not a big deal, I have been doing this for 3 years also. I also still have the same goal that I am still trying to hit since the last time I had a ticker (December 2013) . For me I look at this as a life change and life changes take time. I know how it is to want to be able to lose the weight fast and just be done but the plus side of taking a while is that you get used to the way life has to be lived to lose weight and maintain a lower weight.

Good Luck on the next part of your journey!


----------



## Kwiig

I'm excited to join  our first trip is end of October and I am so uncomfortable wearing shorts that I've decided to do something about it 
Starting weight: 194.8 lbs
Current weight: 189 lbs
Goal by 10/24/14 170 lbs I haven't seen this number since 2008 
Ultimate goal somewhere around 145-155 I'm 5"7
I cut out soda, only drinking water and I'm working on the bread dairy and sugar. Not exercising yet but plan to start this week with some cardio, and next week will start couch to 5k. I'm out of shape just going up the stairs so I definitely need to get in Shape to be able to move comfortably during my trip. HEre we go!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Hey everyone!  We are down to ONE MONTH FROM TODAY until we arrive in Disney World, so I need to get my butt in gear. 

*Name:* Lauren
*Age:* 26
*Diet:* Just clean eating with some Advocare products
*Exercise:* T25.. it's brutal. 
*Start Date:* August 14, 2014 (TOMORROW!)
*Start weight* - 130lbs

*Goals:* I realize I only have 1 month before Disney, so my goal is to drop the last few pounds my body is holding onto. I recently just stopped breastfeeding and I'm one of the few that actually retains weight rather than dropping. So, now it's crunch time. 

I look forward to support and getting to know everyone!


----------



## Mainst

First timer and 37 days to go.

Age:37
Diet: low to no carbs, veggies, meats (mostly lean)
Exercise: walking to help build up stamina
Goal: energize!!! Of course weight off is great and much needed but just stamina at this point to chase little ones


----------



## judypriv

MonsterWDWmom said:


> 3 Years is not a big deal, I have been doing this for 3 years also. I also still have the same goal that I am still trying to hit since the last time I had a ticker (December 2013) . For me I look at this as a life change and life changes take time. I know how it is to want to be able to lose the weight fast and just be done but the plus side of taking a while is that you get used to the way life has to be lived to lose weight and maintain a lower weight.
> 
> Good Luck on the next part of your journey!



Thanks for the good vibes! It IS frustrating but I proceed! 
 SW: 192.5
CW: 176
GW: 125


----------



## sullymom

Hey Everyone,

I'm joining in. I have well over a year before our trip but I want to feel healthy sooner rather than later. I realized it was time to start when nothing fit and my scale said I weighed what I did at the height of my last pregnancy.

SW: 145
CW: 138
GW: No set number, just feel happy with the way my clothes fit


----------



## ali2083

Following for inspiration and motivation! I'm hoping to lose another 10-15 by my trip in December. Currently down 11 since May through a nutrition program, strength training, running and cycling. 

Disney is definitely the best motivation I can find!!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Name: Dawn
Age:   30
Starting/Current weight : 137lbs (that's a lot for me, as I'm only 5'2)
Goal: 115 lbs
Diet:   Eating clean as much as possible
Exercise: Running ad strength training
Start date 8/18/14


I'm really, really good at starting diets/exercise programs. I just never seem to finish them!  Truly, though, I need to drop these pounds. I struggle with my weight, and since I had my daughter 2 years ago my belly just looks different. I am really doing this more for health than anything else. I'm an RN and I see everyday the horrible things that excess weight does to your body. I want to set a good example for my daughter, and I want to be as healthy as possible for as long as possible. Now that I'm in my 30's, maintaining my health and preventing future problems has become a top priority!


----------



## cnkkohout

Great job everybody!


----------



## judypriv

Checking In !!!!

SW: 192.5
CW: 174.8
GW: 125


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

judypriv said:


> Checking In !!!!
> 
> SW: 192.5
> CW: 174.8
> GW: 125


----------



## megg702

Can I join you guys?  I'm going to Disney in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend and I've got about 30 pounds that I would like to lose before then.  I'm currently training for my first half marathon on 10/25.  I'd love to be able to post on here to keep myself accountable!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

megg702 said:


> Can I join you guys?  I'm going to Disney in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend and I've got about 30 pounds that I would like to lose before then.  I'm currently training for my first half marathon on 10/25.  I'd love to be able to post on here to keep myself accountable!



Welcome !Good luck with your training


----------



## megg702

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Welcome !Good luck with your training



Thank you!  Here's where I am at the moment:

SW: 180
CW: 180
GW: 150

For exercise, I run!  Right now, I'm doing three "short" runs each week (35-45 minutes, which still feels like long time to me) and one long run on the weekend...last weekend was 8 miles, this weekend is 9 miles, etc.  So activity isn't really an issue with me- it's all about my eating.  I've joined loseit to help myself stay accountable with my eating.  The nice thing is that my sister is starting her weight loss journey at the same time as me so we are checking in a few times a day to keep each other accountable!


----------



## megg702

Does anyone else have a really hard time getting through the weekends without "cheating"?  When I'm at work monday through friday, I do so well...and then the weekend comes and I have no eating schedule anymore and there goes my willpower!


----------



## ali2083

megg702 said:


> Does anyone else have a really hard time getting through the weekends without "cheating"?  When I'm at work monday through friday, I do so well...and then the weekend comes and I have no eating schedule anymore and there goes my willpower!




Same thing happens to me! And I drink a lot less water without the availability of the filtered water cooler at work. I try to prep for Saturday and Sunday just like I would Monday - Friday. If the food is already there in the fridge I'm more likely to eat it.


----------



## disney212

megg702 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have a really hard time getting through the weekends without "cheating"?  When I'm at work monday through friday, I do so well...and then the weekend comes and I have no eating schedule anymore and there goes my willpower!



I have the opposite problem. No problems at home but too much temptation at work.


----------



## mjohnson96

judypriv said:


> Checking In !!!!
> 
> SW: 192.5
> CW: 174.8
> GW: 125


That is great..I started about a month ago

SW: 211
CW: 189
GW: 150

Also been doing a facebook ab and arm challenge which is great. Mostly diet since with work and kids I just don't have time to get the exercise in right now.  I am hoping for another 5+ before we leave in 2 weeks but I am pretty happy and feel great.


----------



## ali2083

I can't seem to get the scale to budge lately and it's starting to crush my spirits! Some details:

SW: 171
CW: 155
GW: 145 by December for trip to WDW - ultimate goal weight is 130

I'm following a low carb eating plan with the help of a nutritionist while taking classes at my gym, lifting, cardio, etc. my clothes are definitely fitting better, and I know that muscle weighs more than fat but I can't seem to get past the number on the scale. In 2012 I lost 40 lbs through healthy eating and exercise. Than starting in November 2013 I started to put it all back on. I think this is why I'm most frustrated as I was already at 142 and let things go. 

I've tried only weighing in once a week, but the scale hasn't moved the past 3 weeks. My next nutritionist appointment is Monday, but does anyone have any suggestions or motivation?


----------



## TinaLala

So we got a new blood pressure machine at work, which is what I use to weigh myself every Monday.  Well last Monday I weighed myself and I think the machine is broken cuz it put about 10 lbs on me!!  So mad.  Haven't been able to get back to the C25k training cuz I hurt my knee, but I'm walking about 30 mins during the work week. 

A year to go until my trip so I'm hanging in there.  Lots of water and activity!!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Meg- I began looking into the princess half marathon today. I think I will make that my exercise and training goal. It is much easier easier to push myself if I have a deadline like that! 

I have never ran anything more than a 5k, and it has been several years since that, so I need to get my behind in gear! Just over 23 weeks to go! Gasp!

Are you following the training guide on the RunDisney website or are you using a different training plan?


----------



## DivingFrog

I'll throw my numbers up here and try to check in once a month.  I'm not actively trying to lose weight, but I started SCUBA diving in June and really like it.  I'm interested in diving more seriously, but I'm in such poor physical shape that it's not a realistic possibility for me right now.

So, I'm trying to improve my diet - no program, but I'm eating generally healthier food (although I'm not ashamed to indulge when I'm in the mood - I know that completely restricting myself is bound to fail, so I don't).  I'm also trying to be more active, walking and jogging - I'm "training" to run the Castaway Cay 5k in February.  I started eating better and walking at the beginning of August, and weight loss has been sort of a pleasant side effect of making better choices.  Here are my numbers:

Starting Weight: 406 lbs
Current Weight: 383 lbs
Goal Weight: Healthy enough to do more diving


----------



## Happyinwonerland

UUGGHHH.. I just looked at the fundraising minimums for the princess half marathon, I guess I will be sitting this one out! Oh well, I will just find another half marathon to train for!


----------



## megg702

Happyinwonerland said:


> Meg- I began looking into the princess half marathon today. I think I will make that my exercise and training goal. It is much easier easier to push myself if I have a deadline like that!
> 
> I have never ran anything more than a 5k, and it has been several years since that, so I need to get my behind in gear! Just over 23 weeks to go! Gasp!
> 
> Are you following the training guide on the RunDisney website or are you using a different training plan?



Right now I run with a local running group and my coach made a training plan for me- but I believe it's very similar to the one on the rundisney website.  I'm using the "Galloway method" so I run for 9 minutes, then walk for 1 minute.  I wish I could run the whole thing, but I'm recovering from a hip injury so I need to take it easy for a while!  



Happyinwonerland said:


> UUGGHHH.. I just looked at the fundraising minimums for the princess half marathon, I guess I will be sitting this one out! Oh well, I will just find another half marathon to train for!


Good luck!  I bet you can find a great race to train for!


----------



## megg702

Checking in
SW: 180
CW: 178.4

I made it through the weekend- tracked everything that I ate, ran a 5k on saturday, and did my long run (9 miles) on sunday...my body was retaining water like crazy for a couple days after that long run! 

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## KingLlama

Our November trip will be our 4th in 8 years.

Each time, I say that I'm dropping 100 pounds before the next one.

And each time, I get about two months away from the trip and realize that I'm the exact same size I was during the previous trip.

That's the case this time, too. Leave in two months, realized I'd made no progress. Gonna try to drop 20 or so between now and then. 

Side note....last time, the big rush at MK rope drop was to go see Rapunzel. I noticed that as I was jogging down Main Street to go nab a spot in line, I was getting passed.....by people walking.


----------



## jodiey

If anyone is interested in doing the Advocare 24 day challenge as a way to lose weight please pm me as I cannot post a link to my site.


----------



## TinaLala

Joined karate last week, already down 5 lbs!!


----------



## megg702

Checking in again
SW: 180
CW: 175.9

Having a hard time this week because I've been training for my first half marathon and injured my calf.  They're thinking I tore the muscle but I have to get an ultrasound of my lower leg today and then see a sports medicine specialist before I can be cleared to run again.  The race is in less than five weeks and I might have to sit it out, which is a bitter pill to swallow after training for it all summer!  Fingers crossed that I get good news later this week and can continue my training...


----------



## TinaLala

megg702 said:
			
		

> Checking in again
> SW: 180
> CW: 175.9
> 
> Having a hard time this week because I've been training for my first half marathon and injured my calf.  They're thinking I tore the muscle but I have to get an ultrasound of my lower leg today and then see a sports medicine specialist before I can be cleared to run again.  The race is in less than five weeks and I might have to sit it out, which is a bitter pill to swallow after training for it all summer!  Fingers crossed that I get good news later this week and can continue my training...



Megg - hang in there.  Ice/heat the muscle and rest best thing for it.  take care of yourself before you do some serious damage! 

weighed myself today - good/bad.  same weight, considering i didnt workout much and ate Doritos on sunday.  this week is another week!!


----------



## megg702

How's everyone doing?  Just checking in 

SW 180
CW 173.5

I started PT for my calf injury this week.  Got clearance to do some light hiking while on a camping trip next weekend so I'm looking forward to being active again!  Hopefully I'll be able to run again in the next few weeks! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## JenneleB

We are taking friends of ours on their first trip in September 2015 and I ordered the memory maker for the trip (I booked it already!).  I want there to be a noticeable difference in how I look in those pictures from our previous trips.  I have a year and although I don't have an end goal in mind yet other than to drop weight and be overall healthier (I have a start date of this Wednesday to quit smoking) but my starting weight in 230lbs and I know that there is no reason to think I can't be at least down to 180 before the trip.  I like that people are checking in here to hold themselves accountable and I would like to be able to join in to that support network.  I love seeing others succeed so I hope all of you keep going as your posts are helping to inspire me that I can do this.


----------



## cawqueen

I've been kind of working on this for Disney and kind of working on it to be healthier in general.  I said I was going to start at the beginning of the year for our December trip, but I didn't really get going until the beginning of August.  I'mm looking to change our lifestyle in general, so I'm getting skeered about going to Disney and eating all the yummy food.  

Anyway, I've worked up to walking about 3 miles 4-6 times per week, and I just started p90 last Monday.  I'm hoping to drop another 10 pounds before our trip to get the last of my "do over" weight back off.  Then I can start fresh and be smaller than I've been in years.

starting weight - 221 
current weight - 194
1st goal weight - 180

Disney /Universal trip - December 8th through 18th


----------



## Megali

Once upon a time, I was far more fit and healthy than I am now.  I'm fortunate that my recent annual checkup showed that all of my numbers, except the one on the scale, were ok, but I don't want to be ok and I don't want to get worse.  So, I need accountability!

CW: 209
GW for Disney (approx 16 weeks away) 175


----------



## megg702

Checking in!  How's everyone doing?

SW 180
CW 174.6

Injury recovery is coming along pretty well- they let me run for 5 minutes on the treadmill at PT yesterday!  That was the first time I was able to run in six weeks so it felt really good, even if it was only for 5 minutes.  I can't wait to get back into training mode because that is also calorie-burning mode! 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## cawqueen

Finally checking in again!  I might not make my first goal by our trip, but I'm pretty happy with how far I've come.  I'm still doing P90 and eating clean-ish.  Phase B is kicking my tail a little bit, but I've not missed a workout.  I've even done some in hotel rooms since we've had to do some traveling.  This week hasn't been great for eating with Halloween and fall festivals, so I've got to get back on track ASAP.

starting weight - 221 
current weight - 186
1st goal weight - 180


----------



## TinaLala

Hello everyone.  Been doing karate, treadmill and elliptical lately.  Majorly injured my knee - can't walk up/down stairs without pain.  Went to chiropractor for an adjustment, lots of ice and a brace.  Chiropractor showed me video where 30 mins workout everyday has huge health benefits.  Going to keep doing 30 mins, icing knee rest of the day.  We can do it!

Had a Breast cancer survivor come to my Girl Scout meeting a few weeks ago.  So inspiring.  Learned I had four out of the five factors to have breast cancer.  My troop is very concerned which has lead me to get a Drs appt for January!  Haven't been to a dr in 12 yrs!  This is my first step forward.


----------



## megg702

It sounds like everyone is doing great!  Keep up the awesome work!

SW: 180
CW: 171.7

I finally got the okay to start running again after six weeks of injury recovery.  I'm still taking it very slow as per PT's orders but I'm up to 2 miles of running again and feeling good!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

cawqueen said:


> Finally checking in again!  I might not make my first goal by our trip, but I'm pretty happy with how far I've come.  I'm still doing P90 and eating clean-ish.  Phase B is kicking my tail a little bit, but I've not missed a workout.  I've even done some in hotel rooms since we've had to do some traveling.  This week hasn't been great for eating with Halloween and fall festivals, so I've got to get back on track ASAP.  starting weight - 221 current weight - 186 1st goal weight - 180



When is your trip?


----------



## sabcook

Mind if I join the party??

Long-ish story...6 years ago I lost 42lbs on Nutrisystem.  I kept it all (well, almost all) off until two years ago when I injured my back.  I am a rower and I had a crazy random accident at a regatta.  It turned out that I had re-herniated my L5/S1, which I had had surgically repaired 12 years earlier.  So, after surgery and pt and everything, I was still unable to get any exercise in and I ended up gaining way too much back.  In fact, on the day that I cried uncle and got back on the scale, I was at the same weight as I was when I went on NS the first time - ugh.  I guess that is my threshold.
Anyway, I started NS again 6 weeks ago with the goal to actually keep photos taken of me at WDW this fall on our trip.  Now we are just a week and a half away and I am getting closer.  Since I can't row right now I have been trying new things ( I HATE to run ) and have taken up yoga and have been learning to swim (the one exercise every Dr. has told me that I can do).  I hope to row again in the spring but need to seriously gain some strength back first.

So, here I am....

SW - 195 (9/15)
CW - 178
GW - 155

So sorry I just found this thread today - it seems like a great one!


----------



## Bektasmic

aaaaaaaaaaaah...I've found my peole!  The people who don't laughter at me when I tell them that Disney (not a wedding or a reunion) is what is motivating me to get healthier. Hope its cool if I join the party. You are all so inspiring!

Our trip is 13 weeks away. I'm motivated and feeling good right now b/c I'm a week into a good exercise/diet habit and fit into a size in jeans I haven't seen in years on a shopping trip yesterday. But I know how quickly that motivation can disappear, and I have a history of all-or-nothing perfectionism. I have a short term goal to start out, and will be sooooo thrilled if I can just see a number on the scale that starts with 1 instead of a 2. 

SW: 220
CW: 206
GW: 195 

Good luck to everyone on their goals!  You can do it!!!


----------



## TinaLala

So excited, weighed myself on Friday and I'm down 5lbs!!  Hooray!


----------



## cawqueen

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> When is your trip?



Whoops!  I missed that part.  Our Universal/Disney trip is December 8th through the 18th.  I'm hoping for a little more progress when I weigh in again tomorrow.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Hi All,

Mind if I join in? My stats are a little embarrassing but I'm working on changing that.  My name is Erin and I'm 29. I started eating healthier in April of this year and at my lowest lost a total of 61 pounds. 

I recently regained back 7 pounds but I also recently booked a trip to Disney the first week of March, so what better "get back on track" motivation could I ask for? 

The highest weight I've ever been at Disney was my honeymoon when I weighed 310. We had a wonderful time but being that out of shape? Talk about a physically painful experience. I have a kid to wrangle this time so it's time to get back in shape. Enough of a backstory, here are my stats:

SW: 247
GW: 165

I am hoping to lose 22 pounds between now and 3/1. Lets do this!


----------



## cawqueen

Yay!  I weighed in this morning, and it was good news after not budging much the last couple of weeks.

starting weight - 221 
current weight - 184.6
1st goal weight - 180

Disney /Universal trip - December 8th through 18th

I might make my goal by our trip after all!  Then I just have to find my way back into it after Disney.  But I'm going to try my best not to freak out about eating Disney food.  We got the free DDP, and I'm determined to let myself enjoy it without going crazy.


----------



## Bektasmic

cawqueen said:


> Yay!  I weighed in this morning, and it was good news after not budging much the last couple of weeks.  starting weight - 221 current weight - 184.6 1st goal weight - 180  Disney /Universal trip - December 8th through 18th  I might make my goal by our trip after all!  Then I just have to find my way back into it after Disney.  But I'm going to try my best not to freak out about eating Disney food.  We got the free DDP, and I'm determined to let myself enjoy it without going crazy.



That's AWESOME!  Good for you!  I have a similar starting weight (but not quite in the 100's yet), so feel especially inspired by your post. You can totally get to your first goal weight! WTG!


----------



## crazy for the mouse

As a back and forth dieter Disney always motivates me.  If I could only go every year....  Count me in on this thread.  197 days to go

SW  202   1/6/15
CW  196
Goal for Mickey 180


----------



## mjmyers10

I'm starting up again too. Trying to get ready for the Food & Wine Half. I'm around 215 right now and would like to be 195.


----------



## AllisonK

My last check-in was right before Christmas in 2013. At the time I was 150 and down 72 pounds. By the beginning of March 2014 I was down to 142, bringing my total to 80. I've been really good working out regularly and trying to eat better and have been hanging around 140-145 for the past 10.5 months. I have never felt better about my body and have learned not to focus on the size or letter on the label and rather focus on how the clothes fit me.


----------



## Our 2 Princesses

AllisonK said:


> My last check-in was right before Christmas in 2013. At the time I was 150 and down 72 pounds. By the beginning of March 2014 I was down to 142, bringing my total to 80. I've been really good working out regularly and trying to eat better and have been hanging around 140-145 for the past 10.5 months. I have never felt better about my body and have learned not to focus on the size or letter on the label and rather focus on how the clothes fit me.


You're an inspiration to all of us trying to lose weight!!!!


----------



## ali2083

Anyone have suggestions on how to beat stress eating, overeating, or emotional eating? I find when I have a weight loss goal for a specific event (like losing last year for a trip in December) I do great. My weight has gone back up since then but I can't seem to fight bad food choices. I don't have a specific "event" to work for now which is making it difficult. Thanks!

SW: 170 (As of early April)
CW: 162
GW: 135


----------



## Jing

ali2083 said:


> Anyone have suggestions on how to beat stress eating, overeating, or emotional eating? I find when I have a weight loss goal for a specific event (like losing last year for a trip in December) I do great. My weight has gone back up since then but I can't seem to fight bad food choices. I don't have a specific "event" to work for now which is making it difficult. Thanks!
> 
> SW: 170 (As of early April)
> CW: 162
> GW: 135



Check out "the Beck diet solution" - it is a cognitive-behavioral approach to weight loss that trains you to think before you eat.


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi yall.....planning a trip in 2016! My "baby" is 3 and its time to get down to a decent weight... In 2004 I was on WW and lost 80 ish pounds. I've had 3 kids since then. Now I need to lose 70 but really id like to lose 10% ...23# as first goal just to get started! I think if I can lose the first 20....it will be easier to exercise.  Im using lose it app calorie tracker and jawbone fitness tracker....im 5`10....so my goal weight shoots for a healthy bmi.

SW 236
CW 235
GW 175


----------



## feet1

This is great!  I just got a garmin vivosmart. It's like a Fitbit or a jawbone...I'm enjoying watching my steps increase. I have used my fitness pal in the past and want to get back in the habit of entering my food into the diary. Hold myself more accountable. 

We go to Disney in less than 2 months....sept 15. I know it's not hat far away, but I'd like to be down even 5 pounds by then. I will feel so much better. 
I've done it so many times before, but I always put the weight back on. Ugh

So here's to the first 5 pounds of many hopefully to come off--

sw 217.5
Cw 217.5
Gw 180


----------



## Meshell2002

Glad im I'm not the only tech wearer here. I looked at the garmin. My jawbone was a gift....I like how it looks but I wish it had a regular watch reading on it..... I'm really stinking at my step count right now....my goal is only 4k...and half the time I don't make that. Having to work full time and hard for me to have energy before or after work....I stand at work but thought I stepped more until I got the tracker.

Hoping after a couple weeks of food tracking ill get motivated to do more.


----------



## fairy oma

We are going to WDW in December so 8 weeks ago I made up my mind to lose .5 lb/week until we go and as of yesterday I am down 11.5 lbs.  I make sure I do 10,000 steps a day and eat just fish, chicken, no red meat, veggies and fruits and instead of pasta I spiralize zucchini and lightly saute it in a non-stick pan...yummy.

.5 lb a week doesn't sound like much but it makes it much easier to meet a goal and surprisingly I tend to do better than that each week.  I even ate everything I wanted on the 4th of July and did not gain that week.


----------



## ammag

Hi all! I am checking in, I am trying had to drop 20 lbs in the three months until our trip. It's taken me four months to lose 15 so idk if I can but I am going to try, original goal was -30 to 60 but not going as fast as I'd like. Hopefully that means I will keep it off  it's also slow because I am pretty much doing my own thing, common sense eating...low fat lower carb and high protein. I am trying this as a life change I don't even use the wor diet, as I've never made it halfway to my goal. Not since I was 21.  
SW 275
CW 260
GW 240 (this trip)
GW 180 (for life)


----------



## ammag

Do any of you NOT weigh often? So year I am only weighed at the doctors, or when I bring my son I for his short I jump on their scale..lol.  I find I got too fixated when I did it often. Last time I tried WW I was uber perfect on it, lost nothing in two weeks and got so uoset seeing that number! It was too stressful. I can't exercise due to health issues...so it's hard to know if I am on the right track! Does anyone do this kind of thing?


----------



## bsusanmb

ammag said:


> Hi all! I am checking in, I am trying had to drop 20 lbs in the three months until our trip. It's taken me four months to lose 15 so idk if I can but I am going to try, original goal was -30 to 60 but not going as fast as I'd like. Hopefully that means I will keep it off  it's also slow because I am pretty much doing my own thing, common sense eating...low fat lower carb and high protein. I am trying this as a life change I don't even use the wor diet, as I've never made it halfway to my goal. Not since I was 21.
> SW 275
> CW 260
> GW 240 (this trip)
> GW 180 (for life)



Great job!  I am on a lifetime weight loss program I started late June.  I was up to 247 and felt like I was going to die.  I am a binge eater, 2 large containers of ice cream a day, 24 fudgesicles in one day, bags of Reese's in one day, you get the picture.  I was in Disney and bought a pound of fudge every day I was there and ate it.  My husband and I met at 62 after not seeing one another for 50 years and got married on DCL.  I knew I was big, and I knew I wore a size 22W, but when I got my pictures back I cried, apologizing for "ruining our pictures".  That was 2 years ago.  I am now at 224.  I am seeing a nutritionist twice a week.  I also was diagnosed with compulsive overeating and started on Vyvanse.  It has totally stopped my binge eating.  My goal is to lose 100 pounds.  We are renewing our vows on a DCL in June and also doing a photo shoot at the Magic Kingdom on June 2.  My goal is to wear a size 16W wedding dress which I ordered.  Do you think it's possible?  I am not a big gal, don't have big bones or a big chest at all.  I am built like an apple (beachball).  I bought a recumbent bike and ride it 20 minutes to 30 minute with goal to do it eventually 5 days a week.  My weight loss is slow and steady and I plan to keep it off forever.  I will cancel the photoshoot if I don't get the weight down.


----------



## Shellyb84

I'm jumping on.  Last winter I really packed on the pounds, fast (about 20 lbs - may not seem like a ton but I'm very petite).  I got to where I couldn't wear any of my clothes but stretchy leggings  In January we made reservations for a July trip.  In 5 months I lost about 18 pounds and worked out really hard and was in pretty good shape.  I felt great on the trip, lots of energy and endurance.  As soon as we got home I started putting it back on and now am up to almost where I started.  My back and knees are hurting again and I get winded easily.  Now we have a March trip planned and I know I've got to get back in shape or it's going to be hard on me, not to mention I don't want to buy bigger clothes...So I have 4 months.  Every day I think I'm going to start fresh Monday - no drinking, cutting calories, going to the gym.  I'll do ok during the day but then I don't have the energy to go to the gym and I go home and have a beer and eat too much for dinner.  I hate the way I look and feel but I just can't get motivated enough to go full force.  Hopefully this will help reading all your stories!


----------



## Blackadder337

So I thought I'd jump in here too 

We're planning our first family WDW trip in October of 2016.   Back in Feb 2015, I was around 250, but I'm down to 220 as of Nov. 2015.  My biggest vice was too much soda ( or "pop" for my fellow Canadians) .  Pepsi and Grape Crush were my 2 biggest vices.   It was nothing for me to drink 2 liters (68z) each day. But i went cold turkey, switched to mostly water. I now allow myself one can of soda (or pop)  per night, but I find many nights I dont even have the can. I've also been using the treadmill quite a bit. I started out at 5 minutes per day, but now I'm on it usually for 30-35 minutes each morning. I can now do the "burn 280 calories" program well.  I'd be happy if I can get down below the 200lb mark.   But ideally, I think it would be fun to get back down to 180.   

We'll see how it goes


----------



## jvz82

I've already lost most of my weight! I'm down 75 lbs since February using the myfitnesspal app (if you haven't checked it out, do it!!). Anyway, I'd love to lose another 10. My trip isn't for another year so I'm going to really have to focus on maintenance and not falling into old habits! I have my sister's wedding next summer too so I have several reasons to keep me motivated! Good luck everyone!


----------



## tonya george

Blackadder337 said:


> So I thought I'd jump in here too
> 
> We're planning our first family WDW trip in October of 2016.   Back in Feb 2015, I was around 250, but I'm down to 220 as of Nov. 2015.  My biggest vice was too much soda ( or "pop" for my fellow Canadians) .  Pepsi and Grape Crush were my 2 biggest vices.   It was nothing for me to drink 2 liters (68z) each day. But i went cold turkey, switched to mostly water. I now allow myself one can of soda (or pop)  per night, but I find many nights I dont even have the can. I've also been using the treadmill quite a bit. I started out at 5 minutes per day, but now I'm on it usually for 30-35 minutes each morning. I can now do the "burn 280 calories" program well.  I'd be happy if I can get down below the 200lb mark.   But ideally, I think it would be fun to get back down to 180.
> 
> We'll see how it goes


I'm joining you too, is this thread still active? I'm new here, but not to watching what I eat!


----------



## tonya george

Shellyb84 said:


> I'm jumping on.  Last winter I really packed on the pounds, fast (about 20 lbs - may not seem like a ton but I'm very petite).  I got to where I couldn't wear any of my clothes but stretchy leggings  In January we made reservations for a July trip.  In 5 months I lost about 18 pounds and worked out really hard and was in pretty good shape.  I felt great on the trip, lots of energy and endurance.  As soon as we got home I started putting it back on and now am up to almost where I started.  My back and knees are hurting again and I get winded easily.  Now we have a March trip planned and I know I've got to get back in shape or it's going to be hard on me, not to mention I don't want to buy bigger clothes...So I have 4 months.  Every day I think I'm going to start fresh Monday - no drinking, cutting calories, going to the gym.  I'll do ok during the day but then I don't have the energy to go to the gym and I go home and have a beer and eat too much for dinner.  I hate the way I look and feel but I just can't get motivated enough to go full force.  Hopefully this will help reading all your stories!



let's do this!! I'm new here, I don't know disney well, but I'm going in Feb and I'm on a mission to be down 15 by then and at goal finally! I've been focused for about a year straight and love to help motivate others.


----------



## Shellyb84

tonya george said:


> let's do this!! I'm new here, I don't know disney well, but I'm going in Feb and I'm on a mission to be down 15 by then and at goal finally! I've been focused for about a year straight and love to help motivate others.



Awesome!  I need to lose about the same, 15 - 20.  It's so hard now with the holidays coming up!  I can do really great doing the week (assuming we eat at home everyday) but I blow it on the weekends...


----------



## Mandyjg20

Jumping in here as well!  I am trying to lose a whole person, lol!  Good job to everyone losing and trying for a healthier lifestyle!!    So far I have lost,  woohoo!! I am doing low carb and lots of exercise.


----------



## Dismom55

I have posted on this thread before, lost some and life has gotten in my way, so with a new trip to WDW looming at the end of the year and my age telling me now or never, I again find myself do this NOW so you can enjoy retirement.  I retired this past December.  YEAH!  So I have plenty of time to devote to exercise and eating right.

Name: Dot
Age: 60
Location: Dayton Ohio
Type of diet: Low-Carb/Gluten free (I get hives when I eat food with gluten, so it is a medical need)
Excercise: Walking (outside when the weather warms-up), some strength exercise and my recumbent stationary bike.
Start date of diet: 1/1/2016
Goal: 125
Weight loss to date: 0


----------



## tonya george

Dismom55 said:


> I have posted on this thread before, lost some and life has gotten in my way, so with a new trip to WDW looming at the end of the year and my age telling me now or never, I again find myself do this NOW so you can enjoy retirement.  I retired this past December.  YEAH!  So I have plenty of time to devote to exercise and eating right.
> 
> Name: Dot
> Age: 60
> Location: Dayton Ohio
> Type of diet: Low-Carb/Gluten free (I get hives when I eat food with gluten, so it is a medical need)
> Excercise: Walking (outside when the weather warms-up), some strength exercise and my recumbent stationary bike.
> Start date of diet: 1/1/2016
> Goal: 125
> Weight loss to date: 0


Hi, Dot.  I'm on here too, I think it's an old thread.... should I make a new one for current people?


----------



## tonya george

Mandyjg20 said:


> Jumping in here as well!  I am trying to lose a whole person, lol!  Good job to everyone losing and trying for a healthier lifestyle!!    So far I have lost,  woohoo!! I am doing low carb and lots of exercise.


Hi Mandy? are we the only 3 actives? I am wondering if I should start a new 2016 thread? let's do this ladies!!!! or men


----------



## Dismom55

Hmmmm, wonder if there is a new thread already started????


----------



## Mandyjg20

I am not sure.  I only saw this thread


----------



## Dismom55

Well, we can continue and perhaps others will join us.  If we find a newer thread, then we can join that one.  In the meantime it is good to support each other.


----------



## tonya george

Dismom55 said:


> Well, we can continue and perhaps others will join us.  If we find a newer thread, then we can join that one.  In the meantime it is good to support each other.





Dismom55 said:


> Well, we can continue and perhaps others will join us.  If we find a newer thread, then we can join that one.  In the meantime it is good to support each other.


I posted a new one   that way we don't have to scroll to page 145 and all the others don't get the notifications... it's here...http://www.disboards.com/threads/losing-weight-on-the-way-to-mickey.3477150/


----------

